# 4 Leaf Clover IVF / ICSI Buddies



## Lilly123

Hi Girls

Well this is the 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI thread... hope it will be a successful one filled with :bfp:s and :baby:

I have called the thread the 4 Leaf Clover IVF thread for this reason
Four Leaf Clover-is a renown symbol that means good luck to the person who finds one. What do the leaves symbolize? 
One leaf is for FAITH...The second for HOPE... The third for LOVE... And the fourth for LUCK! 

You can add this clover to your signature by going here and copying and pasting code into your signature. https://www.glitter-graphics.com/graphics/728872 and also add this to your signature to add the text 
[*URL=https://www.sparklee.com][*IMG]https://img801.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/05/30/88175a8122ba2651ddfb5c022383f43b.gif[/*IMG][/url][*img]https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif[/*img][/url*] - take out the stars before pasting.

So good luck girls.. looking forward to sharing our journeys together

xxxxx:hug::hugs:https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

[[COLOR="seagreen"]*June / July 09 Outcome *[/COLOR]

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue: - twins are here at 34.5 weeks - all is well (1st IVF attempt)
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: born 31st March 2010 (2nd ICSI attempt)
Lilly123 ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: born 30 March 2010 (1st ICSI attempt)
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 2009 Outcome *​Angelcakes - :flow::angel:
CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:
Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:
Brambletess - :flow::angel:
Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:
Mrs G - :yipee::baby: :pink: born 4th June 2010 (1st ICSI attempt)
Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:
Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

*October / November / December 09 Outcome *

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:
Mrs F - :flow::angel:
aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:
NeyNey - :yipee::baby: (1st IVF attempt)
lioness168 - :yipee::baby::pink: (1st IVF attempt)
Snowdrop - :flow::angel:
Bek74 - :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!:pink::blue: (1st IVF attempt)
Beckic - :flow::angel:
Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle
Maz - :flow::angel:
Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby: :blue:

*January / February / March 2010 Outcome *

Caline - :flow::angel:
Muncho - :flow::angel:​​Rosie06 - :flow::angel:
Chocci - :yipee::baby: (3rd IVF attempt)

April / May 2010 Outcome 

Annmc30 - :flow::angel:

Caline - :flow::angel:

MissAma - :happydance::baby: (2nd ICSI attempt)

MrsR32 - :happydance::baby::baby: Twin boys! (1st IVF attempt)

Sammy2009 - :flow::angel:

Aclio - ICSI to start stimms July 

Doodar - on IVF waiting list

Tansey - :flow::angel:

June / July 2010 / August 2010 Outcome 

Wish2bmama :baby:1 twin :angel: (1st IVF attempt)

Sammy2009 - :flow::angel:

Curleysue - :flow::angel:

Caline - :flow::angel:

Wrightywhales :flow::angel:

Blue12 - On Hold

Tansey - :flow::angel:

Rachelle1975 - :flow::angel:

BabyChristie - PUPO [-o&lt;

BizyBee - :happydance::baby: (1st IVF attempt)

Gracy004 - :happydance::baby: (1st IVF attempt)

Springflower- ICSI in Oct

Isi - IVF Oct

Sammy2009 - FET 18/ 19 Oct

Redfraggle - waiting to start ICSI



​​​


----------



## Mrs G

Hi hun

So pleased you're starting treatment! Hoping I'll not be too far behind you!

Count me in, could use that four leaf clover.

:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

welcome hun.. let this be a successful lucky IVF club xxxx


----------



## Lilly123

xxx


----------



## Lilly123

This is for your signatures...


take out the stars before pasting

[*URL=https://www.sparklee.com][*IMG]https://img801.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/05/30/88175a8122ba2651ddfb5c022383f43b.gif[/*IMG][/URL][*img]https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif[/*img][/url*]


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun
For once in my life I managed to get the sig without too many problems!!!

x


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G said:


> Thanks hun
> For once in my life I managed to get the sig without too many problems!!!
> 
> x

well done hun

xxx


----------



## Beckic

Hello girls,

I'm in, loving the siggy and crossing everything we all make it. Will be great to go through this together.

Tanya - I am a day behind you - and start buserelin injections on the 10th June - so will be coming to you for advice when I am panicking over doing it the first day!
But you're so lucky you only down reg for 10 days - i dont have my baseline scan till the 25th June - so at least 14 days for me - aden then find out whether I am ready to go onto the gonal F.

The earliest possble egg collection date for me is approx the 9th July - so you are ahead of me - but we will go through some of the TWW together - and you will be my inspiration when you get your :bfp: first!!!

Mrs G - have you got any timescales yet?

Bit about me - I have been TTC for three years now and we are officially unexplained and FS believes IVF our best chance - and we are really fortunate to have three goes under the NHS - and this is number one.
My only worry is that DH does have poor morphology - 8% at last check - although he has been sooo much healthier since and cut out loads of caffine and takes MACA now so hoping it has improved - but NHS wont recognise this as a problem although the WHO do. I saw a private FS a while back who recommended with his sperm we should have ICSI - but NHS wont do this the first time around. SO my biggest concern going into this (well, one of the hundreds I have...) is that we will go through all the drugs etc and then the eggs wont fertilize dan they will abandon the cycle and say we can have ICSI next tiem - which is what I asked for in the first place. But hey ho - one step at a time - gotta get to the 10th June first and the wait is KILLING me. I have never been a patient person!

DH and I have been together since we were 16 and I knew the minute I met him and we kissed for the first time that I would be with him for the rest of my life and I would haev given everything up there and then to have his children. But we did the sensible thing and moved to London, worked on our careers, saved up, brought house, had a couple of cats etc etc and then as soon as we decied the time was right - it wouldn't happen. Since then I have turned 30 and the whole world and his dog (literally!) have got pregnant or currently are about to pop. It's been hard - but it has definitely brought us closer together - after a whole lot of fighting and me having to realise that he is never going to be as obsessed about it as me - so thankfully I found BnB to pour out my stresses too and we are much happier.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:to you all,

Bx x x


----------



## rbaker

This is great to have all of you ladies to go through this with. I have no real life friends going through any of this. When I spoke with my FS last week he said to give him a call when I start my cycle next and we would start with the meds. That should be around June 12th. I have a class to attend on next week to give further instructions. 

A bit about me and DH. I just turned 40 and DH is 39. We have been together for almost 9 years but only married for 2. We decided when we got married we wanted to try for a baby. I got pg right away but miscarried at 9 wks. That was 2 years ago. No pg since. I have had 2 failed IUI's. The only reason they give me is my age. So we are going to give IVF a try now. We have 2 shots as that is all my insurance will cover. Good luck to everyone. 

Robin


----------



## Lilly123

welcome Beckic and RBaker! Let this be a successful month....

Insurance does not pay here in switzerland so have to pay which is quite tough on the wallet....

Good luck girls

Glad that we are so close in cycles beckic..:hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Great idea, Tanya!!! I love the siggy!!! :) 

So excited to be going through IVF again, with the support of all you ladies going through it as well! Hopefully, THIS time it will work for me! 

Good luck to you all! Can't wait to start hearing the BFP's for ladies that are ahead of me. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Bec

We haven't had a problem with NHS and morphology (that is also our problem). I think it varies so much from area to area. We are starting treatment in July, have got to ring when :witch: arrives which should be round 17th.

Mendy, when are you starting?

:hug:


----------



## Mendy

Mrs G- My appt will be June 15th, and from there I should get a better idea on when everything will start.


----------



## Mrs T

Wishing all the June IVF-er's all the best and lots of :bfp:
:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls.. well today I start birth control so today is officially Day 1 of my ICSI cycle..

Good luck girls and looking forward to sharing our journeys together :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Mendy said:


> Mrs G- My appt will be June 15th, and from there I should get a better idea on when everything will start.

not long now then... FX for you. :hug:


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies 

I wanna wish u all the luck in the world that you will get your :bfp:

I started ivf in may but wont finish till the end of june so will pop in from time to time to see how your all getting ok

:hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks.. I think I will also be popping over to May girls from time to time as some are overlapping but good luck girls.. we can do it!! xxxx:hug:


----------



## rbaker

Good luck Tanya on starting your drugs. I have a teaching appointment this week and will see exactly what I am going to need to do. It is so exciting to be starting this journey. It gives me renewed hope.


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> Good luck Tanya on starting your drugs. I have a teaching appointment this week and will see exactly what I am going to need to do. It is so exciting to be starting this journey. It gives me renewed hope.

I agree honey.. I am very excited!! We finally have a good chance..xxxxx:hug:


----------



## Beckic

Hello girls

Tanya - you are going to be our cheerleader through this I can tell :rofl:- YAY for your positivity!!!!! And look at all the May be baby girls - it has given me soooo much hope. We are all GOING to do it!

I'm still on the loooooong countdown to buserlin injections - well not really that long - but every day now seems to drag on. Nearly there.

Hows things on the BCP Tanya? Hope you arent having any side effects.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Whens your appointment rbaker?

Also couple of quickies:
1. when is anyone intending to test - are you going to do HPT's earlier than the clinic test date? 
2. any idea whether you can drink alcohol on buserelin? I dont want to get plastered or anything but I am going out for my birthday on the 18th june and dont want my family to be suspicious if i dont even have one glass of wine (who am i kidding they will get suspicious if i dont turn up home rolling drunk!!) - we arent telling them about the IVF yet.


Bx x x:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Beckic said:


> Hello girls
> 
> Tanya - you are going to be our cheerleader through this I can tell :rofl:- YAY for your positivity!!!!! And look at all the May be baby girls - it has given me soooo much hope. We are all GOING to do it!
> 
> I'm still on the loooooong countdown to buserlin injections - well not really that long - but every day now seems to drag on. Nearly there.
> 
> Hows things on the BCP Tanya? Hope you arent having any side effects.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok. Whens your appointment rbaker?
> 
> Also couple of quickies:
> 1. when is anyone intending to test - are you going to do HPT's earlier than the clinic test date?
> 2. any idea whether you can drink alcohol on buserelin? I dont want to get plastered or anything but I am going out for my birthday on the 18th june and dont want my family to be suspicious if i dont even have one glass of wine (who am i kidding they will get suspicious if i dont turn up home rolling drunk!!) - we arent telling them about the IVF yet.
> 
> 
> Bx x x:hugs:

Hi Hun

Yes.. I am going to be cheerleading us all the way to the winning line..:happydance:

I am feeling fine on BCP.. no problem.. at least it made the :witch: go away quickly:rofl:

I am planning not to test until Dr does blood test.. rather wait.. i dont want to kill myself with :bfn:s and need to try and keep positive altho i know it will be hard as I usually start testing at 8DPO:rofl:

Not sure about alcohol honey.. I am sure one glass would be fine but why dont u just say you are taking antibiotics or something.... good luck :hugs:


----------



## akcher

Hi Girls, I'm doing my egg retrieval tomorrow. The doctor said I was stimulating perfectly so we should be able to get a lot of eggs. We are doing ICSI as well because the husband needed to go on a business trip and we will be working with frozen sperm. I haven't been on the boards much this year. After we moved, we decided to take a break. I hope June will be filled with BFPs! Good luck girls!


----------



## Mrs G

akcher said:


> Hi Girls, I'm doing my egg retrieval tomorrow. The doctor said I was stimulating perfectly so we should be able to get a lot of eggs. We are doing ICSI as well because the husband needed to go on a business trip and we will be working with frozen sperm. I haven't been on the boards much this year. After we moved, we decided to take a break. I hope June will be filled with BFPs! Good luck girls!

Lots of luck for tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## rbaker

Good Luck Akcher at your egg retrieval tomorrow. I hope you get lots of eggs.

Robin


----------



## Mendy

Good luck akcher!!!


----------



## Lilly123

good luck ackcher!!!


----------



## Beckic

Good luck hun - let us know how it goes. Wont be long till you are the first of the June girls to be PUPO.:hugs::hugs:

Bx x x x


----------



## Beckic

Hello girls,

Just wondering how we are all doing today?

I'm still on the down regging countdown - but not too long to go now.

Akcher - sending you lots of :hug:for your eggs hun - any news on when to expect ET?

R baker - have you had your appt yet?

:hug::hug:to everyone.

Bx x x


----------



## Mrs G

Being thick, what's pupo??? :huh:


----------



## akcher

Hi girls, the egg retrieval was a success, we got 15 eggs. This morning they called and said 10 eggs fertilized and is growing nicely. We are doing a day 5 egg transfer on monday! Pretty excited. I have an appointment on 6/18 for preg test but I probably will be testing way sooner before that lol. Thank you all for the kind wishes!


----------



## roobie74

Beckic said:


> Hello girls
> 
> Tanya - you are going to be our cheerleader through this I can tell :rofl:- YAY for your positivity!!!!! And look at all the May be baby girls - it has given me soooo much hope. We are all GOING to do it!
> 
> I'm still on the loooooong countdown to buserlin injections - well not really that long - but every day now seems to drag on. Nearly there.
> 
> Hows things on the BCP Tanya? Hope you arent having any side effects.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok. Whens your appointment rbaker?
> 
> Also couple of quickies:
> 1. when is anyone intending to test - are you going to do HPT's earlier than the clinic test date?
> 2. any idea whether you can drink alcohol on buserelin? I dont want to get plastered or anything but I am going out for my birthday on the 18th june and dont want my family to be suspicious if i dont even have one glass of wine (who am i kidding they will get suspicious if i dont turn up home rolling drunk!!) - we arent telling them about the IVF yet.
> 
> 
> Bx x x:hugs:

Hi Beckic When I asked the nurse about drinking alcohol on buserelin, she told me I could only have 1 or 2 drinks and not to get "rolling round drunk!!!". I decided that I didn't trust myself to stop at 2 so cut it out completely! I went to a wedding the other week and drank tonic water but told everyone it was vodka and tonic!! Good luck with your injections. Roobie xx


----------



## Mrs T

akcher said:


> Hi girls, the egg retrieval was a success, we got 15 eggs. This morning they called and said 10 eggs fertilized and is growing nicely. We are doing a day 5 egg transfer on monday! Pretty excited. I have an appointment on 6/18 for preg test but I probably will be testing way sooner before that lol. Thank you all for the kind wishes!

congratulations on a great egg collection :dust:


----------



## wrightywales

akcher said:


> Hi girls, the egg retrieval was a success, we got 15 eggs. This morning they called and said 10 eggs fertilized and is growing nicely. We are doing a day 5 egg transfer on monday! Pretty excited. I have an appointment on 6/18 for preg test but I probably will be testing way sooner before that lol. Thank you all for the kind wishes!

That is brilliant news. :hug::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## rbaker

Congrats Akcher on your egg collection. I hope I get that many eggs collected and fertilized.:happydance:

Robin


----------



## Mendy

Mrs G said:


> Being thick, what's pupo??? :huh:

Mrs G, 
PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise. 

Akcher, 15 eggs?! Wow, congrats! YAY for 5 day transfer! :happydance::happydance: Bet you are excited now! :)


----------



## Mrs G

LOL! Thanks Mendy!

Akcher - fab news, 15 eggs - wow! Lots of luck for Monday.

:hug:

How's everyone else?? OV is playing me up this cycle. Trouble is the longer the cycle, the further away ICSI is........:hissy:


----------



## akcher

Looking forward to a 5 day weekend! I took Monday-Wednesday off per Dr orders so the embies can implant. Mom will also be here for the next couple weeks to cook some healthy food for me. Can't wait!


----------



## roobie74

Good Luck for Monday akcher

:hug:


----------



## akcher

Anyone know of tips to help the embies implant? I read eating brazilian nuts each day helps because the selenium. Anyone else read anything?


----------



## Mrs G

I have acunpunture and she has advised me to def get a session in soon after ET. 

Good luck hun!


----------



## Mrs T

try baby asprin, my Dr advised it.
Good luck x


----------



## akcher

The baby asprin is doable, I have some at home. I don't know about accupuncture. I was planning to be immobile at home after the transfer.


----------



## Mendy

Good luck for Monday akcher!! I really don't know of any tips to help embies implant, but I'm looking forward to reading all the tips here, God knows I will need them! :) 

As far as my status is the process, appt is a week from Monday! :happydance::happydance: Can't wait!!!


----------



## Lilly123

Great news Akcher!!!

Things are getting hot hot hot in here :happydance:

Sorry I have been awol but have been really tired with flu and not on laptop much.

So I go for my Zoladex injection on Tuesday which is a once off down regg injection... then I stop BCP on 15 June.. should start Gonal F 19 June.. time is moving fast now.. getting excited and scared.

I have quit coffee, sweetners etc... I quit smoking 1.5 months ago so I have stopped all my vices.. luckily I dont drink so that was not a problem.

Good luck girls!! I am so looking forward to seeing all those :bfp:s!!!

Have a great weekend!!


Love Tanya:hug:


----------



## Beckic

Hi Girls,

Akcher - my hospital offer an acupuncture service where they come to your bedside right before ET for a session and then straight after - so you dont have to move at all - its an NHS hospital - so maybe your private clinic offers something like that - or you can find an acupuncture clinic that they are affiliated with that they would let into the hospital afterwards. I think the fact that the NHS hospital advise it - is a testament to how good it is for you.

Mendy - that is soooooo good news hun re your appt date - we are on the wait with you!!

Tanya - hope the flu goes soon hun and 19th is seconds away - sooooo excited for you.

Mrs G - crossing everything that you get to start ASAP - the waiting is a killer.:hugs:

Hope all other girls on this thread are OK - and looking forward to a great weekend.
:hug::hug::hug:to everyone,

Bx x x x


----------



## Mrs G

I was gonna say the same about acunpunture. The lady I see will do home or hopsital visits. FC said they are happy for me to have it but in their opinion it does not increase the chances of implantation. Zita West says it def does help and obviously the acupunturist says so too!!!

:hug:


----------



## Beckic

Hi girls,

Do you know how long it takes to get the hcg out of your system?
I want to test early - my hospital make us wait 16 days after EC - and I just cant wait that long. SO I am planning on doing tests quite early on - but dont want to get my hopes up with the hcg from the trigger shot still being in my system? was thinking of getting some internet cheapies and use them post ET till i see the line dissappear - but didnt know whether it was worth it or not?

Start burserelin on Wednesday - getting soooo excited now.

Hope you are all doing great.:hugs::hugs:

bx x x


----------



## Lilly123

Hi hun.. it should be out your body by 10DPO but it may still be there.. maybe you can test until u see the line disappear altho hopefully it wont ever disappear as you will be preggies.

Good luck hun but please remember that testing early can bring false negatives and distress.. I am going to hold out till blood test... i just cant face a :bfn:

I start down regg on tuesday so we are so close together.. when is your estimated embryo transfer??

xxxx


----------



## Beckic

Well - i just purchased 15 of those super early tests plus two first respone and 2 digi's from the internet - so bring on the IVF!!!

i know its daft to test early - but I just cant deal with sitting there every day and not knowing - if i dont test I will sit and stress over has it hasnt it worked - and if i do test i will just believe it is too early and still sit there and stress over has it or hasnt it worked - so i might as well just test and if I get a BFP early it will save me a few days of crap and if i keep getting BFN's then I will feel just as bad as if i hadnt done it - clear as mud??

Hows things Tanya honey - soooo excited for you for tomorrow. Start my injections wednesday for 14 days till baseline scan and then cross fingers can start gonal F.
Whats our treatment plan hun?

I hopefully will have egg collection - if all goes according to plan - around the week of the 9th July - so similar to your ET week - as usual will be a bit behind you - so you will be my font of all knowledge.

Cant believe its nearly here!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope all the other June girls are doin well.

I'm toddling off to make myslef an IVF mix to put on my Ipod for the commute into work - am thinking a mix of cheesy upbeat songs to cheer me up and then some calming relaxing ones as well - depending on my mood - any one got any suggestions?
:hug::hug::hug:
Bx x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rbaker

Hello everyone!! I hope you all are doing well. If all goes well I should be starting my stimms Monday June 15th. Hopefully only for 10 days but maybe longer we will see. I also have an acupuncture appointment for Friday. At this poing I am ready to do anything just so this will work. I am so apprehensive about all the shots. They scare me a little. Keeping my fingers crossed we have some BFP's shortly!!!!

Robin


----------



## akcher

Out of the 10 eggs that fertilized, 5 eggs were developing well. 3 are grade A quality. We transfered 2 eggs. I'm resting at home. I'm so anxious and scared when I move around. I hope this is it.


----------



## Lilly123

akcher said:


> Out of the 10 eggs that fertilized, 5 eggs were developing well. 3 are grade A quality. We transfered 2 eggs. I'm resting at home. I'm so anxious and scared when I move around. I hope this is it.

Fingers crossed hun and dropping off lots of :dust::dust::dust:

Take it easy

xxxxx:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

Well today I start my down regg injection.. let the hot flashes and moods begin :rofl:

So excited.. I am like a child waiting for christmas!!!

Good luck girls.. we can do this!!!!

:hug::hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Akcher - thats brilliant news hun - hope this is it for you too - enjoy the rest - and keep us updated with all your symtoms - sooooooo excited you coudl be our first June BFP.

rbaker - I'm also planning on having accupuncture - but the course i am doing is 4 sessions - one when I start stimming, one just before ET , one directly after ET and one during the TWW. Let me know how it goes on friday. I'm getting a bit nervous about starting my injections now as well - but agree with you - am willing to do anything now.

tanya - crossing everything for you today hunni.

Will report tomorow with how first injection went - hope I can remember how to do it - it all seemed very easy watching the nurse last month - but not so sure now!!


hugs to all the June girls,


Bx x x :hugs:


----------



## rbaker

Akcher - Great news on the transfer. Be sure to follow Dr.'s orders on your bedrest and let those little embys snuggle in good and tight. :dust:

Tanya - Goodluck on the injections. I hope your mood swings are too bad. I didn't have much problem when I took them for IUI but they did up my dose this time so fingers crossed it goes well this time too.

Beckic - I will definately report how the acupuncture goes. Good luck with yours as well.

This is all getting so very exciting. I hope we all have great cycles.


----------



## Mrs G

So excited for you all!! Can't wait to be joining you

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi all

sorry if u have read this in my journal already...

Well I had my injection... now wait for it girls.. she says to me... pull up your top and lie down and i thought ok.. just another tummy injection.... then she says.. no need to pinch your tummy this injection goes through your umbilical cord .. I was like and she said just close your eyes.. it was quite sore but not as bad as i thought.. and the needle was THICK!!!! 

So thats done now... its a once off down regg injection which lasts 28 days.

So I spoke to her about how many embies and she said.. if we have 2 good embies.. we transfer 2.. if we have 2 bad embies and 1 good embie.. we transfer 3.... but we will decide on day.. so i am happy about that 

Also going to get an acupuncturist to come to the hospital on day of transfer and do treatment before transfer and after transfer...

So all moving along nicely - I have booked a weeks leave for week of transfer and so has DH..

Very excited.

:hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Hello ladies just checking up on you all and your status! I was MIA over the weekend! :blush:

akcher- YAY for egg transfer! FX'd and take it easy!

Tanya- wow, through your umbilical cord?! You are brave, I probably would have freaked out!!! Can't believe how quickly things are moving for you!

Good luck to the rest of the ladies!!! Hoping to hear some more updates soon!


----------



## Beckic

hi girls

did my first buserelin injection this morning - and it was sooo fine - dont know what I was worried about. I was so busy cos there is a tube strike here and i needed to get into work early for a board meeting so i didnt have time to even think about it - just jabbed it in. Not sore at all.

sooooo excited its finally started.

Mrs G and Mendy - really hope you will be joining us soon.:hugs::hugs:

Bx x x


----------



## Mendy

Yay Beckic! Glad it has all started for you and that the first injection was a breeze!!! :)


----------



## Beckic

OK - after crowing yesterday about how easy the injection was - was obviously far tooo cocky about it this morning - and think I might have done it wrong. When i jabbed the needle in - it sort of went at a bit of an angle rather than 90 degrees - and it hurt much more. Seen as I was pinching my skin together- do you think there is a chance that if i went in at an angle I would inject into the skin on the other side where I was pinching rather than injecting underneath the skin? does that make sense? How thick is your skin - i have no idea??
the skin underneath the injection site has gone all swollen?:hissy::hissy:
Bugger!!! I suppose if i do one wrong out of 14 theres no harm done?:dohh::dohh:
Will definitely be more careful tomorrow.

Tanya - you are sooo brave - woud rather have 14 of my jabs that a thick needle in my belly btton any day of the week - I would have run out of there!

Not long to go now Mendy before IVF appt!!!:happydance:

Akcher - hows things going with the fertilization hun?

Rbaker - hope you are looking forward to acupuncture tomorrow.

Mrs G :hugs::hugs:

Bx x


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls, hope you're all ok.

Bec, hope the injections go ok tomorrow. x

Mendy, what is your app for? Is to actually start treatment?

can't wait to be joining you all

xxx


----------



## akcher

Hi girls, I tried to stay off my feet for 3 days. I am going to start testing tomorrow  10 DPO. I have been staying off caffeine and I try to eat not healthy. I have been feeling twinges in my uterus area. I had some pain in my lower stomach after the egg retrieval. The doctor said it's the ovaries shrinking. Other than that I don't feel any different.

Beckic - I found that rotating injecting areas will help with the pain. Make sure you hold the needle still and rub the area after. Good luck with your injection tonight! Hope it will be pain free.

Tanya - That made me twinge! You are one brave woman. Glad you got through it ok. I hate needles. I know what you mean about the hot flashes. The morning of the ET I woke up covered in sweat, eww!

rbaker - Good luck hun! Hope the accupuncture will give you an edge. The FSH shots are not so bad, it's a tiny little needle. The first shot was the scary one for me. I had to have my hubby do it. After that I did it myself.

Mendy - Good luck on your IVF appt! It's getting close :D

Mrs G - I hope you join us soon too :D


----------



## Beckic

Hiya

Akcher- fingers crossed for you hun for the test. Let us know how it goes. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

injection was fine again this morning - so think I have got the hang of it now and yesterday was just a little blip. Thanks Mrs G for the good wishes.

How you feeling Tanya - any side effects yet? I'm fine so far - injections not even bruising.

Hope everyone is OK - and looking forward to a good weekend.
:hug::hug::hug:to everyone.

Bx x x


----------



## rbaker

Well I had my acupuncture today. It was a breeze. I didn't feel a thing and it was very relaxing. I will have 2 appts per week while doing stims then we will work out a schedule for the retrieval and transfer. I changed clinics at the last minute to an acupuncture clinic that specializes in fertilty treatments. They are so booked they had to work me in. I was soooo happy about it. :happydance::happydance:


Akcher- glad you were able to rest after your transfer, keeping my fingers crossed for your results. 

Beckic - glad your injections are still going well. How many injections do you take per day? I am scheduled for 2 or 3 per day. Yuck!!!

Everyone else I hope you are doing well with your cycles.


----------



## Lilly123

Hi all

I am back and well.. no symptoms so far!!

Well done Beckic on injections.. sorry it is a bit swollen but it will go down.. you are doing so well.

Good luck RBaker.. u will be the first to get a BFP!!!

Dilek and Mrs T got their BFPs so we need to keep up with May IVF and all the successes!!! 

Mr G - u will be joining us soon xxxx

Good luck Mendy xxxx

Good luck girls!

I stop BCP on Monday and go for baseline scan next friday.. then i start Gonal F.. all moving so fast now..

:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

akcher said:


> Hi girls, I tried to stay off my feet for 3 days. I am going to start testing tomorrow  10 DPO. I have been staying off caffeine and I try to eat not healthy. I have been feeling twinges in my uterus area. I had some pain in my lower stomach after the egg retrieval. The doctor said it's the ovaries shrinking. Other than that I don't feel any different.
> 
> Beckic - I found that rotating injecting areas will help with the pain. Make sure you hold the needle still and rub the area after. Good luck with your injection tonight! Hope it will be pain free.
> 
> Tanya - That made me twinge! You are one brave woman. Glad you got through it ok. I hate needles. I know what you mean about the hot flashes. The morning of the ET I woke up covered in sweat, eww!
> 
> rbaker - Good luck hun! Hope the accupuncture will give you an edge. The FSH shots are not so bad, it's a tiny little needle. The first shot was the scary one for me. I had to have my hubby do it. After that I did it myself.
> 
> Mendy - Good luck on your IVF appt! It's getting close :D
> 
> Mrs G - I hope you join us soon too :D


Oops.... sorry.. u will be the first to get a BFP!! U are way ahead of us :happydance::happydance:

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Beckic

rbaker said:


> Well I had my acupuncture today. It was a breeze. I didn't feel a thing and it was very relaxing. I will have 2 appts per week while doing stims then we will work out a schedule for the retrieval and transfer. I changed clinics at the last minute to an acupuncture clinic that specializes in fertilty treatments. They are so booked they had to work me in. I was soooo happy about it. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Akcher- glad you were able to rest after your transfer, keeping my fingers crossed for your results.
> 
> Beckic - glad your injections are still going well. How many injections do you take per day? I am scheduled for 2 or 3 per day. Yuck!!!
> 
> Everyone else I hope you are doing well with your cycles.

Hi Hun

thats brilliant news - I am on one buserelin injection a day at the mo as down reggin - which I have till the 25th June then hopefully can start gonal F to stimm and will have that plus the bureserlin a day - so only two a day at the worst - not sure my stomach could take three a day - you poor thing???

Acupuncture sounds lovely - glad it doesnt hurt - as although the injections are fine - I cant really face the thought of even more needles at the mo - I am going to sign up for the recommended four treatments at my clinic - one in the middle of stimming, one right before transfer and one right after and one in TWW - would like more but the hospital (acupuncture clinic is part of my hospital) is so far from home that I cant be bothered to keep on traveling over there. - i might see if I can find somewhere a bit closer to home? Did yours say that two a week whilst stimming gave you a better chance?

When do you start hun?

Bx x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beckic

OMG Tanya - I cant believe how quickly it is coming around - stimming for you and rbaker next week - Akcher already close to testing - you'll be pregnant before we know it!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
:hug::hug::hug:to all,

Bx x x


----------



## rbaker

I start my stimms as soon as the :witch: shows her ugly face. Of course if I wasn't waiting on her to show she would have been here yesterday. I can tell she is right around the corner though. I am so ready to get this show on the road that I really want her to show now.

The clinic did recommend 2 acupuncture treatments per week while stimming it helps your body deal with the extra harmones and any discomfort. It is also supposed to help your ovaries produce better follicles. Keeping my fingers crossed for that.


----------



## akcher

Girls today is 10DPO and I have been testing. Still negative. Seeing the negative test is so depressing. Hope is draining away. Sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## Lilly123

akcher said:


> Girls today is 10DPO and I have been testing. Still negative. Seeing the negative test is so depressing. Hope is draining away. Sorry to be such a downer.

Oh honey.. hang in there.. try not to test till test date if possible... Wannabemum only got her BFP at 13DPO... good luck hun

xxxx


----------



## Mendy

akcher said:


> Girls today is 10DPO and I have been testing. Still negative. Seeing the negative test is so depressing. Hope is draining away. Sorry to be such a downer.

Hi akcher, 
I know it must be depressing and worrying to see that BFN, but it is still so early. Hang in there and don't lose hope! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Hello ladies, 
Just dropping by to read updates. Looks like we are all doing good and are well on our way to our BFP's. :happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

:hug:


----------



## Beckic

akcher said:


> Girls today is 10DPO and I have been testing. Still negative. Seeing the negative test is so depressing. Hope is draining away. Sorry to be such a downer.

Oh hun - it is still early so there is time - I remember wannabmum saying the same thing - your official testing date is my birthday - so will wish for a BFP for you when I blow out the candles.:hugs:

Bx x x


----------



## Mrs G

Hope everyone is ok.

Akcher, there is plenty of time left for your :bfp:yet. xx

Am gonna ask a couple of dumb, IVF virgin questions so please be patient!!

Can someone talk me through the whole process...... I've gotta ring clinic on first day of af for bloods but other than that they've not told me what to expect. Wannabmum gave me a run down of her procedures but now I read rbaker starting stims with :witch: and quite frankly i'm confused!!!!!! Clinic have said 6 - 8 weeks from bloods to ET.

Also..... I have a short LP (max 10 days at the mo) and I'm worried this will affect chances of bean sticking after IVF. Do you have meds after ET? Does :witch: arrive like normal after???

So many questions.....

Thanks (and sorry!!)

Kath
xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi hun

My protocol was to start birth control on 2nd day of AF.. then on CD 10 had once off down regg injection... then i stop birth control tomorrow which is CD 16 and then i should get my AF in next 3/4 days - then i am meant to start stimms on friday.... my estimated EC is 1st week of July.. so from start to finish.. my protocol is about 5-6 weeks...

Also.. they will give you progesterone which will help with your luteal phase.. I always still got AF with progesterone anyway!

Good luck hun

xxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. So basically your normal cycle goes out the window when on meds? After ET, if it's not successful (FX it is for us all) does :witch: appear as normal? I'm worried with a short lp she won't give the poor embie a chance to get comfy!

x


----------



## Beckic

Hun it does depend on which protocol you are on as to your treatment - I am on day 21 long protocol - which means I started down reggin on day 21 of my cycle for two weeks before I start stimming - but i know tanya had a different cycle - often dependent on things like risk of OHSS ( increased with PCOS). 
it does sounds like you are on the same as me though hun as I had to ring my hospital to let hem know when AF started so that they knew when day 21 was and when to book me if for my baseline scan two weeks after started down reggin on day 21 - and the whole process for me will take 6 to 8 weeks.

protocol as follows:
start bureserlin injection one a day on day 21
two weeks later go for baseline scane and if OK start stimming with gonal F - one injection a day plus continue with burserelin
day 5 after stimmign have blood test - increase gonal F if necessary
day 9 after starting stimming - scan to check size of follies
dependent on the above scan - scan at day 12 after starting stimmign to check size
and then sometime after the above take HCG trigger shot 
one day free of injections
36 hours after trigger shot have EC
day 2 / 3 / 5 after EC - have ET dependent on fertilization


I am not sure re when AF arrives - i imagine the progesterone can throw it off - I know some girls who have had it before testing date was due and others where it came a week after.
the progesterone should definitely help with your short LP hun.
:hug::hug::hug:

bx x


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks. When I spoke to my acupunturist, she said she thinks Salisbury do a longer protocol than some clinics so I think you could be right. So basically, nothing much happens for the first three weeks?? Sounds a bit bad, but this all falls over the school holidays and I'd like to get a holiday in, just to chill out. Guess I'm pretty safe to go away in those first 3 weeks?? 

xx


----------



## latestarter

Good morning ladies,

I just stopped by to see how all of the june/july IVF'ers are doing! And things seem to be moving along nicely. I can't wait to read about your:bfp: soon. All of the May IVF'ers are cheering you guys on! 

We had a really good month in May - not everyone made it to :bfp: but a number of us did. I hope that energy transfers over here!

Good luck all!

:hug:


----------



## Dilek

latestarter said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I just stopped by to see how all of the june/july IVF'ers are doing! And things seem to be moving along nicely. I can't wait to read about your:bfp: soon. All of the May IVF'ers are cheering you guys on!
> 
> We had a really good month in May - not everyone made it to :bfp: but a number of us did. I hope that energy transfers over here!
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> :hug:

I SECOND THAT!!!! Good luck Girls


----------



## Mrs G

Another question from me.......

Have just had ANOTHER disucssion with dh about telling my best friend and my mum and dad about our treatment. He is very anti this, it was a massive hurdle to get him to agree for me to tell my sister a while back.

Anyway, i feel like I need them to know. I think I will need the support I have been trying (tactfully, or maybe not??) that this is going to physically affect me more than him. 

However, part of me thinks I am being selfish and that as he says it is private between the 2 of us (and you lot obviously!!).

So my question is who have you told, was it a good idea and am I right in wanting to tell or am I being selfish.

HONEST answers please.

Kath x


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G said:


> Another question from me.......
> 
> Have just had ANOTHER disucssion with dh about telling my best friend and my mum and dad about our treatment. He is very anti this, it was a massive hurdle to get him to agree for me to tell my sister a while back.
> 
> Anyway, i feel like I need them to know. I think I will need the support I have been trying (tactfully, or maybe not??) that this is going to physically affect me more than him.
> 
> However, part of me thinks I am being selfish and that as he says it is private between the 2 of us (and you lot obviously!!).
> 
> So my question is who have you told, was it a good idea and am I right in wanting to tell or am I being selfish.
> 
> HONEST answers please.
> 
> Kath x

Honey.. I have told my parents and close friends and thats it.. dont want too many people to ask about it... but def tell family.. you will need their support


Good luck hun

:hug:


----------



## Mendy

Hi Mrs G!
I made the mistake of telling everyone cause I was so excited and cause I was convinced it was going to work the first time. By everyone I mean the people at work and I learned that not everyone is supportive or knows what to say.

My recommendation is to tell whoever you feel WILL honestly be supportive. By me telling a bunch of people at work, when I got my BFN and everyone wanted to know what the outcome was, I didn't want to talk about it, but it was my fault for telling them. So I had everyone asking me constantly what the results had been, and it was hard to hold back tears when I answered. 

So this time around, my Mom knows and my brother and my aunts and Grandma and that's about it. I'm going to take 2 weeks off work from the time I have my ET up to the pregnancy test so I can take it easy at home and not be burdened or worried about work. So that's where I'm at. 

In my opinion the smaller the circle of people that know, the better it will be because it's the less people that will be full of questions. :) But that's just me.


----------



## roobie74

We've told both sets of parents, my brother & sister, OH's sister, both our bosses at work and a few close friends. I told quite a few people as I felt I would need them for support. They have all been really good but they don't really understand how I am feeling and what a massive thing, both physically and emotionally IVF is.

If I had to go through this again, I probably wouldn't tell anyone as I am now worried about the amount of people I will have to see if it doesn't work. Also, if it does work, I want to tell as few people as possible until I have my 12 week scan.

My OH is a bit like yours and didn't want anyone to know but when he had to tell his boss (because he needed to leave work to attend our appts) he felt he should tell his immediate family.

I would tell your family and if you need time off work and you can trust him/her, tell your boss as, personally, I found my boss really supportive.

Take care, Roobie xxxx


----------



## Beckic

I have made the choice not to tell anyone - cos TBH - besdes you girls - no one ever says the right thing. All my Mum can think of saying is 'just think positive', and i just couldnt go through the TWW with her ringing me every day and me pouring out my fears to her - to have her say that to me - cos positive thinking DOES NOT get you a baby. I love my family - but they have no idea of what I am going through - and TBH I dont think there is a right thing to say - except the doctor telling me I am pregnant - thats the only words I want to hear!!

I think only tell the people who you know will not annoy you, who will listen to you and not tell you about the girl-who-lives-three-doors-down-the-road's auntie who got pregnant naturally after three failed IVF's.

BX x x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks girls. tbh I'm having second thoughts today about what I said to dh. I'm worried that I won't be able to blag away the side effects and symptoms of the drugs and I'm not sure I can always make excuses why we're away at the hopsital. Gonna think it over and see how we feel nearer the time. 

xx


----------



## rbaker

I have only told just a few people that needed to know. I told my boss due to the fact I would be missing or late several days due to appointments for blood work and ultrasounds. I also told my best friend since she will be helping me get through this all of this and hopefully still be sane. I have no desire to tell my family or DH's family as they have not been very supportative at all. They all think we are too old to be starting a family and we should just move on. So it is just best if we keep this to ourselves or I will end up saying something to them that is better left unsaid. 

Now finally the :witch: showed this morning so I have my baseline US scheduled for Wednesday at 8am. Providing everything is fine my stimms will start Wednesday night. I will be doing 225 Gonal-F each morning and 3 Menopur each night. I will also be adding Ganirelex(sp) when needed. I will let you all know how it goes.

I hope everyone else is doing great and moving right along!!!


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> I have only told just a few people that needed to know. I told my boss due to the fact I would be missing or late several days due to appointments for blood work and ultrasounds. I also told my best friend since she will be helping me get through this all of this and hopefully still be sane. I have no desire to tell my family or DH's family as they have not been very supportative at all. They all think we are too old to be starting a family and we should just move on. So it is just best if we keep this to ourselves or I will end up saying something to them that is better left unsaid.
> 
> Now finally the :witch: showed this morning so I have my baseline US scheduled for Wednesday at 8am. Providing everything is fine my stimms will start Wednesday night. I will be doing 225 Gonal-F each morning and 3 Menopur each night. I will also be adding Ganirelex(sp) when needed. I will let you all know how it goes.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great and moving right along!!!

good luck hun.. we will be a few days apart as i have my baseline scan on fri...:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

I hope you dont mind me sticking my head in to wish you all the very best of luck! 

I really hope that you get your well deserved :bfp:'s with this cycles IVF! 

:dust:


----------



## akcher

Hi Girls,

I have been holding off testing. I haven't tested since 10DPO. I will be waiting till Thursday when I go get a blood test.


----------



## Mendy

First off, keeping everything crossed for you akcher so that this will be your BFP! :hugs::hugs:

Well, I finally had my IVF appt today and it went well. I updated my journal but wanted to post on here as well: They first did a urine test to check for pregnancy before anything else, and then we met with the Dr. He explained how everything is going to work this time around, what I am supposed to do, and then referred me to the nurse so she could explain the medication.

This cycle is a bit different because I was put on BC pills first to shut down my ovaries so the Dr said that most likely I will produce less eggs (last time I had 15), but they should be high quality and should all mature together so there's not really any over or under mature. I am to continue taking BC pills until this Friday, 19May and as of this morning the jabs started! 10mg of Lupron every morning for the next week and 2 days. Next Weds morning I have another appointment with the Dr and then stimming will start. So for now it's just one jab every morning with BC pills. He said tentatively egg retrieval will be July 6th, one day before my b-day! and egg transfer on Saturday July 11th if we go through to the blastie stage which I hope. So that's my tentative IVF sked for now! So excited and I am very hopeful that this will finally be the answer to our prayers. :) 

How are all you ladies doing? :hug:


----------



## Lilly123

Mendy said:


> First off, keeping everything crossed for you akcher so that this will be your BFP! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well, I finally had my IVF appt today and it went well. I updated my journal but wanted to post on here as well: They first did a urine test to check for pregnancy before anything else, and then we met with the Dr. He explained how everything is going to work this time around, what I am supposed to do, and then referred me to the nurse so she could explain the medication.
> 
> This cycle is a bit different because I was put on BC pills first to shut down my ovaries so the Dr said that most likely I will produce less eggs (last time I had 15), but they should be high quality and should all mature together so there's not really any over or under mature. I am to continue taking BC pills until this Friday, 19May and as of this morning the jabs started! 10mg of Lupron every morning for the next week and 2 days. Next Weds morning I have another appointment with the Dr and then stimming will start. So for now it's just one jab every morning with BC pills. He said tentatively egg retrieval will be July 6th, one day before my b-day! and egg transfer on Saturday July 11th if we go through to the blastie stage which I hope. So that's my tentative IVF sked for now! So excited and I am very hopeful that this will finally be the answer to our prayers. :)
> 
> How are all you ladies doing? :hug:

Thats great great news honey!!! I have ET in same week as u so we will be in 2WW together.. :happydance:

Good luck hun

xxxx


----------



## Lilly123

akcher said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I have been holding off testing. I haven't tested since 10DPO. I will be waiting till Thursday when I go get a blood test.

Good idea hun!

FX!! xxx


----------



## roobie74

Mendy said:


> First off, keeping everything crossed for you akcher so that this will be your BFP! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well, I finally had my IVF appt today and it went well. I updated my journal but wanted to post on here as well: They first did a urine test to check for pregnancy before anything else, and then we met with the Dr. He explained how everything is going to work this time around, what I am supposed to do, and then referred me to the nurse so she could explain the medication.
> 
> This cycle is a bit different because I was put on BC pills first to shut down my ovaries so the Dr said that most likely I will produce less eggs (last time I had 15), but they should be high quality and should all mature together so there's not really any over or under mature. I am to continue taking BC pills until this Friday, 19May and as of this morning the jabs started! 10mg of Lupron every morning for the next week and 2 days. Next Weds morning I have another appointment with the Dr and then stimming will start. So for now it's just one jab every morning with BC pills. He said tentatively egg retrieval will be July 6th, one day before my b-day! and egg transfer on Saturday July 11th if we go through to the blastie stage which I hope. So that's my tentative IVF sked for now! So excited and I am very hopeful that this will finally be the answer to our prayers. :)
> 
> How are all you ladies doing? :hug:


Mendy, I've lurked in your journal a couple of times and I wish you all the luck in the world.:hugs:

Akcher - Good Luck with your blood test on Friday - go my fingers crossed:hugs:

Everyone else good luck - I'll be popping in and out of this thread to see how you are all getting on :hugs:

Roobie xx


----------



## Beckic

Mendy - thats brilliant news - soooo quick - fantastic. Crossing everything this will be it for you,

bx x x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Thanks for all the support ladies, I appreciate it and it really means a lot! 

Tanya- YAY!!! We can both go nuts in the 2ww! LOL!! :)


----------



## akcher

On my way to work, I felt the witch rearing her ugly head. It comes and goes but no spotting so it isn't over till the fat lady sings.

Tanya, Beckic, Mendy - Wishing you all the luck in the world. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Lilly123

akcher said:


> On my way to work, I felt the witch rearing her ugly head. It comes and goes but no spotting so it isn't over till the fat lady sings.
> 
> Tanya, Beckic, Mendy - Wishing you all the luck in the world. Will keep you in my prayers.

I have u in my prayers too hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey! Hope everyone is ok.

I am so jealous of you all getting started! You won't leave me here on my own in July when you all get your :bfp: will you.......? :cry:

x


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G said:


> Hey! Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I am so jealous of you all getting started! You won't leave me here on my own in July when you all get your :bfp: will you.......? :cry:
> 
> x

Honey.. we wil be rooting for u all the way!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mendy

akcher said:


> On my way to work, I felt the witch rearing her ugly head. It comes and goes but no spotting so it isn't over till the fat lady sings.
> 
> Tanya, Beckic, Mendy - Wishing you all the luck in the world. Will keep you in my prayers.

You are right akcher, it's not over until the :witch: sings. Will be praying for you as well! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

just wanna wish you all good luck with your ivf cycles :hug::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> just wanna wish you all good luck with your ivf cycles :hug::hugs xxxxx

Your ticker says EC tomorrow, lots and lots of luck to you hun

:hug:


----------



## Beckic

Hi girls,

hope everyones OK - AF arrived today (expected whilst on buserelin as now on day 28) - and was a bit horrible - not sure if pain worse cos of the drugs but I definitely dont feel myself and have headaches for a couple of days - but am not sleeping well so poss. from that rather than being a side-effect. Either way - looking forward to the weekend!
Its weird thinking that by the time AF arrives the next time it will either be cos the IVF has failed and this will all be over - or it will be in 9 months time!!!!

Akcher - special hugs to you hun for tomorrow - sooooooo want a BFP for you - crossing everythign for you hun. Please let us know tomorrow when you are up to it.

Mrs G - of course we wont leave you behind - we will be with you all the way to your BFP.

Tanya and Mendy - really isnt that long for you both now :hug::hug::hug:

Rbaker - how your doing hunni?

:hug::hug::hug::hug:
bx x x


----------



## rbaker

Hi Ladies,

I had my baseline US today and they found I have a cyst on my left ovary. I am waiting on them to call me with my results from the blood work and the Dr.'s orders. The nurse did say it was small and the Dr. may say all is ok to start the injections. Just waiting now. 

I had another acupuncture session yesterday that was really nice. They are very relaxing.

Akcher - I have my fingers crossed you get your BFP tomorrow. Let us know as soon as you can.

Beckic - Sorry to hear the witch is worse this month. Mine has been as well. I thougth it might be due to the acupuncture as I haven't had any meds yet. 

Mrs. G - I bet we will all be here to cheer you on throughout your cycle.


----------



## akcher

GIRLS!!!! I just got call from my doctor, and said my beta was 332 so I'm pregnant! I am in total shock. I have been getting period pains for a few days so I thought my period is coming. I still can't believe it, I'm shaking!!


----------



## Beckic

Akcher - OMG OMG OMG OMG - that wish with my birthday candle came true!!!!! Soooooooooooo excited and happy for you hun - have been checking BnB all throughout the day and was starting to worry cos we hadnt heard from you. That is amazing news and has finished off my lovely birthday nicely.

Welldone hunni - first of the June club - lets hope the rest of us arent far behind you.

Bx x x x x :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Robin - any news on the cyst hun - crossing everything for you its all good news.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Bx x x


----------



## Mendy

Way to go akcher!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!! 

Lets keep this trend going, ladies!!! 

:hug:


----------



## akcher

Thank you Beckic for your b-day wish! I still can't believe it because the crampy AF feeling still comes and goes. There is some activity down there that's for sure. I remember on 7DPO while I was taking a nap, I felt a distinct sharp pain. I though it could have been implantation. I go in for another blood test in 1 week to see how the hcg is rising.


----------



## akcher

Thank you Mendy. Let's see lots of BFPs in June/July!


----------



## rbaker

Congratulations Akcher!!!!!! That is great news!!! The first BFP with many more to come. 

Well believe it or not the news was good for me. The Dr. called and the cyst is small and not producing any harmones so I was able to start my stims this am. I have my next shot shortly. I am officially on the IVF roller coaster now. My next US and BW is Monday at 8am. I will keep you guys posted on how everything is going.


----------



## akcher

That's great news rbaker! Let the stabbings begin!


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Akcher!!!!

fantastic news!!!! U r going to start a trend now :hugs: Wish u a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

I stopped BCP on Monday and have been waiting for AF.. but nothing... I am meant to start stimms today but not sure if will be able to if :witch: has not shown... did u girls all get :witch:after stopping BCP and how long after the last pill..

Oh well... have my appt with FS today for baseline scan and to discuss if and when i can start stimms

happy birthday again Beckic - good luck for stimms
Good luck RBaker with jabs

Good luck Mendy

:bfp:s here we come :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

akcher said:


> GIRLS!!!! I just got call from my doctor, and said my beta was 332 so I'm pregnant! I am in total shock. I have been getting period pains for a few days so I thought my period is coming. I still can't believe it, I'm shaking!!

Congratulations Akcher wanna wish u a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!!!!

rbaker good luck with the injections


----------



## Lilly123

well just saw FS.. she says if no AF by Monday we have to postpone IVF till September.... as I have to start stimms on day 2 of AF... and her next round of IVfs she does is only in september

I feel so down..:cry:


----------



## Mrs G

Akcher - Sooo happy for you! YAY for June/July team!!:happydance:

Please visit Tanya nice :witch:, I know we normally send you packing but this time, she needs you and soon please.

:hug:


----------



## akcher

I was convinced that they messed up my bloods with someone else lol so I went home and did 2 pg tests. My pg tests were not broken as I had previously thought. They actually showed :bfp: :happydance:. I have another blood test on 6/25 to see how my hormone levels are rising. :cloud9:


----------



## Lilly123

My FS just called cause they took blood today and apprently my progesterone and oestrogen are high so that means I ovulated:hissy:!!! On the pilll and on the ovulation suppression belly button injection.... which is almost impossible... but I did.. and that is why period never came..

she says if I get AF in next 7 days we can still go ahead otherwise we postpone to end august.. 

I actually feel better now now that I know...... now the worst thing is we have not Bded in like 2 weeks cause we have both been sick so we missed au natural chance as well :hissy:

U know I thought I Od a few days ago.. cause i had pain.... but no EWCM... so weird... I am 1 in 30 she says that that happens too.. typical!

Oh well.. lets see if still comes next week - otherwise we wait till end of august.. an extra 2 months wont kill me

:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Oh hun :hug: At least you know the situation now. There is still time for :witch: to show too. And if not Aug is not that far away and then you and I can be real IVF buddies!

xx


----------



## rbaker

Wow Tanya that is unbelievable. I hope the witch shows in the next few days and you can move on with your IVF cycle. Be sure to keep us updated. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Beckic

Oh Tanya hunni - you are being sooo brave - I would have been screaming the house down. That it so shit.:hissy::hissy::hissy:
I really really hope that she comes for you hun - God why do our bodies do this to us!

Crossing everything for you hun,

Bx x x:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls, am catching you up! One more :witch: to go and I'm there with you!

xx


----------



## rbaker

I have had 4 days of injections now and as of this morning I have 8 follicles. That isn't as many as I had hoped for but that is good start. They did say I would probably still produce more in the next day or so. My next appt is Wednesday for US and Blood work again. They should be close to telling me when my retrieval will be.

Any news on the :witch: Tanya?


----------



## Mendy

Oh Tanya, so sorry :witch: hasn't showed up!!! Any more updates? 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## akcher

Tanya - I hope she comes soon so you don't have to wait

rbaker - 8 is a good start :) More will follow!


----------



## Mendy

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing as far as their schedules with IVF?

Tanya- I hope and pray :witch: showed up by now? Any news???

As for myself, I stopped BCP on Friday and AF showed up today. I have an appt with Dr tomorrow morning, I believe I'm getting an ultrasound and my stimming will start...I will update once I get back from Doctor's. 

Good luck everyone!!! 

:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls

:witch: is here!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So I have appt today with doc for blood tests and then i must phone her tonite at 8pm and she will tell me if i can start with stimms tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:

yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mendy we are snap!

xxx:hugs:


----------



## rbaker

Good luck Tanya and Mendy I hope you both can start your stimms and get off to a great start!!!!


----------



## akcher

Great new Tanya!
Mendy, sounds like your moving right along! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Beckic

Hi Tanya - any news hun - sooooooo excited for you - I find out tomorrow whether I can start stimming - just soooo excited about getting to the next stage.

Robin - how did your US go hun - any more news on the follies?

mendy - things are looking good for you to hun.:happydance::happydance:

Mrs G - you are catching us up - and we'll all be in first tri together before we know it.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:to everyone.



Bx x x


----------



## Mrs G

I hope so Bec! How have you found down regs? 

xx


----------



## Mendy

YAAAY Tanya!!! :happydance::happydance: So glad AF came for you!!! 

I start stimming tomorrow, so we are exact cycle buddies!!! 

I had an u/s today and he said there are 7 follies on the right and about 5 on the left so most likely we will collect 12 eggs during EPU. It looks like EPU will be July 6 and ET around July 11. 

Those are my updates. Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Dilek

Wow you guys are progressing well. Congrats and its exciting times. 

Cant wait to read all your updates.


----------



## wrightywales

good luck with the stimming ladies :hug::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## rbaker

Hey guys I had my US today and still the 8 follicles that are growing really well and 6 others that are smaller but will hopefully grow before Friday- my next US. The technician predicted I will have retrieval on Monday. So for now that is the plan. 

Mendy - good luck with the stimms. You are starting out with a good number of follies already.

Tanya - any news from your FS? 

Good luck to you both during your stimms. 

Beckic how are you doing?


----------



## Lilly123

I can start stimming tonite!!! Woohoo!!!

yes Mendy we are exact cycle buddies

Good luck girls.. we are all finally getting there..


xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Mrs G said:


> I hope so Bec! How have you found down regs?
> 
> xx

Was absolutely fine to start with and then about a week in got headaches and just really tired - nothing i cant handle - but have had a day off work just to sleep! Injections all fine and dont hurt - but am starting to get a few bruises now. But it really is nothing to worry about and definitely all worth it.
Just want to start on the stimming now - but had some bleeding yesterday (AF finished sunday but came back) and when I went in for my suppressed scan today they said that as I still have some blood in there they dont want me to start stimming till Monday. Feel a bit deflated really - I cant even get my body to STOP working!!!! Sure it will be fine - just feel a little teeny bit like a failure for not managing to down reg in two weeks like you are supposed to on my protocol.

Hope you are good hunni,

bx x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## akcher

Tanya, Mendy, Beckic, rbaker I'm cheering for you! :dance:

Mrs G not long now before you start as well!

Just came back from Dr. Got my second beta test. Very nervous. They will call me in a few hrs to tell me how I'm progressing. Good news is that next week they will bring me in for a scan and I should be able to hear the heartbeat. Woot! Bad news is I dished out $1000 to freeze my embryos for 1 year. Ouch!


----------



## Beckic

Crossing fingers for you and the beta hun - let us know how it goes.

$1000 is painful - but worth it when bump gets a brother or a sister!

bx x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Thanks akcher! I agree with Beckic, but you are right, it is very pricey! I just paid for my second round of anesthesia and ICSI, and when I go back Saturday I have to pay for the meds and the embryo storage...but as long as it's all worth it in the end! 

Tanya, are you ready?!

So I start my official stimming tonight, with 3 units of Bravelle and 1 of Menopur, and my Lupron dose was decreased. I don't remember too much pain or bruises from the injections last time so hopefully it's the same this time around. 

Good luck girls!


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls - we seem to all be moving along... hope the bleeding stops Beckic.. its weird cause i started stimms today and i still have my period....

So I had acupuncture today and gave my self my first stimm injection.. stung a little but was ok... so let the games begin. I am on Gonal F for stimms.

Good luck girls..

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Beckic said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> I hope so Bec! How have you found down regs?
> 
> xx
> 
> Was absolutely fine to start with and then about a week in got headaches and just really tired - nothing i cant handle - but have had a day off work just to sleep! Injections all fine and dont hurt - but am starting to get a few bruises now. But it really is nothing to worry about and definitely all worth it.
> Just want to start on the stimming now - but had some bleeding yesterday (AF finished sunday but came back) and when I went in for my suppressed scan today they said that as I still have some blood in there they dont want me to start stimming till Monday. Feel a bit deflated really - I cant even get my body to STOP working!!!! Sure it will be fine - just feel a little teeny bit like a failure for not managing to down reg in two weeks like you are supposed to on my protocol.
> 
> Hope you are good hunni,
> 
> bx x x:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

One thing I've learnt from ttc is that you can't even rely on your own body when you need it!! I had a long cycle last month just cos I really needed a short one to bring treatment closer! 

Hope you're ok. Monday will come round so quickly.

:hug:

Kath xx


----------



## Mrs G

Go stimms buddies!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## vineyard

Akcher...any news on your second beta??


----------



## akcher

Everything is normal! Last week it was 333. This week it's 2914. Everything is rising nicely. I have an appt on 7/6 Monday for a scan and to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Mendy

Yay akcher, great news, glad everything is going well!

Just did my first stims, Menopur and Bravelle. DH always does them as I'm too scared to give myself injections! :blush: Stung a bit, and then for a little while after but nothing unbearable! :)


----------



## Beckic

brilliant news Akcher :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

mendy and Tanya - good luck with the stimms girls.

bx x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## akcher

I didn't like the menopur, it was always sore after. I rubbed the area really well after and it helped with the pain. Hope the shots will be better for you all.


----------



## vineyard

Great news Akcher!


----------



## rbaker

Well Ladies, I got word today that I will be doing my HCG shot tomorrow night with collection on Monday morning at 8:30. I am so excited. Today I have 8 follicles ready and mature with 5 more not far behind. I just want 3 really good ones. Since I am over 40 they will transfer 3 to give us the best chance. I will let you know how it all goes. I have to say I am very happy to be done with the stimming. My tummy is so swollen and bruised. AKKKK.

Keep positive thoughts for great eggs and great fertilization.


----------



## Mendy

YAAAY rbaker! I am keeping everything crossed for you so you will have a great fertilization report and great embies to put back! How exciting! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mendy

Ladies, I have a HORRIBLE headache today! :( I'm not sure if it's due to the side effects of the medication or just a headache for no reason....I didn't have a stressful day though, I took a nap, and I took some medication for it, and it hasn't gone away...I think it's due to the injections....UGGGHH!!!

As long as it's all worth it in the end! :)


----------



## rbaker

Mendy - I had terrible headaches as well. The acupuncture helped tremendously with that. She always gave me treatment for headache and they went away for a while anyway.

Akcher - I hated the menopur as well. It stung and was sore for me too. I took my last one tonight and man am I happy about that.


----------



## Lilly123

hi girls

anyone on Gonal F and how much?

Mendy hope your headaches goes away... i am just very tired.

i have my scan on tuesday so hopefully i will have an idea of when EC and ET will be :happydance:

good luck girls


xxxx:hug:


----------



## rbaker

Tanya I was on Gonal F at 225 miu. What did you need?


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> Tanya I was on Gonal F at 225 miu. What did you need?

I am on the same.. was just wondering what the norm was - good luck for egg collection on monday hun!! So exciting!

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Beckic

Hi girls,

Robin - crossing everything for you hun. Keep us posted.
Mendy - hope the headache clears up sweetie.:hug:
tanya - I am on Gonal F 150 - thats alot lower then you and Robin - do you think thats OK?

bx x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Beckic said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Robin - crossing everything for you hun. Keep us posted.
> Mendy - hope the headache clears up sweetie.:hug:
> tanya - I am on Gonal F 150 - thats alot lower then you and Robin - do you think thats OK?
> 
> bx x :hugs::hugs:

Hi hun.. could be that you are on a different protocol and also that me and rbaker are older than you.. I am 34 soon and rbaker is 40 I think... could be that reason as you are only 30....I remember I made 7 follicles on 150miu when i did IUI - so you should make at least 7 or more - it depends how u respond to the Gonal F..


Good luck hun

xxxxx:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, just stopping by to see how everyone is doing. There's such exciting stuff happening for you all at the mo!!

:hug:


----------



## rbaker

Beckic - I am 40 (almost 41). That is why my FS increased my injections this time. I was on 150 when we did IUI last year as well. I had 6 follicles I think doing that. 

Does anyone know if you create more follicles if you do the down reg drugs first? I didn't do that he had me on a different protocol. Hoping this works and we don't have to consider something different for next time. 

My OH gave me my HCG shot last night, I was soooooo nervous about him giving me the shot. I would never tell him but I never even felt it and I am not sore this morning. So I think he did a great job!!!


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> Beckic - I am 40 (almost 41). That is why my FS increased my injections this time. I was on 150 when we did IUI last year as well. I had 6 follicles I think doing that.
> 
> Does anyone know if you create more follicles if you do the down reg drugs first? I didn't do that he had me on a different protocol. Hoping this works and we don't have to consider something different for next time.
> 
> My OH gave me my HCG shot last night, I was soooooo nervous about him giving me the shot. I would never tell him but I never even felt it and I am not sore this morning. So I think he did a great job!!!

thats great hun.. i think u r right cause i got 7 follies on 150 miu

I am not sure about down regg hun... i think it also depends on age.. i had a short down regg but mine did not worl anyway as i still ovulated - lol

good luck for tomorrow hun! How u feeling?? Bloated?

xxx:hug:


----------



## Mendy

Hello ladies! Well my injections are going well, that headache went away for the most part, but I feel this naggy little headache almost at all times, but it's not unbearable like it was on Friday. 
My appt went well on Saturday, I had bloodwork done and an ultrasound and the Dr said I'm responding well and now he sees 10 good follies, so that's good. They are all measuring about the same. There are a few others but those are a bit small and probably won't make it. 

Those are my updates, good luck to you all! 

And good luck to you rbaker for tomorrow!!!


----------



## MissAma

rbaker said:


> Does anyone know if you create more follicles if you do the down reg drugs first? I didn't do that he had me on a different protocol. Hoping this works and we don't have to consider something different for next time.

Not necessarily. Sometimes that is the case, sometimes not. Most doctors prefer the long protocol because it allows them greater flexibility in establishing treatment dates not because it has better success rates. There is no evidernce to suggest the long is more efficient than the short, etc. Ad the fact that every cycle is different to that and the answer is "probably not".

As for your OHs doing the injections.... as I was telling Bec - ladies, have them there, watching and cringing at the very least, you'll need all the leveling you can get when the little one is screaming like there's a fire at 4 in the morning :happydance:

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Beckic

Hi girls

tanya and Robin - did you get many side effects from the 150 last time? just wondering about what to expect. I had no pain at all from the gonal f this morning (first time I had used it) and it seemed like such a small does and the button was so stiff - I am really worried in case I did it wrong - almost want side effects just to know it went in!!

Hoep all ok with the EC Robin?

:hug::hug::hug::hug:to everyone.

Bx x


----------



## akcher

Robin - Good luck with your EC today! Hopefully they get lots of eggies. I had to give myself the HCG shot at 1:15AM. Long needle in the middle of the night made me really nervous! My hubby was out of town :(

Beckic - I didn't have too much side effects. I did start to feel my ovaries towards the end though. Not painful more like stuffed on both sides.

Tanya - I did 300iu for about 1 week and then he dropped me down to 225iu. After the EC I had a lot of cramping for a few days. The doctor said because my ovaries were shrinking back down to normal size.

Mendy - 10 follicles is great! Hopefully more will grow in the next week. :D

Lots of :dust: for all! :dance:


----------



## rbaker

I am home from EC and not such good news. I am really worried that they are going to cancel the transfer. I guess I will know tomorrow. They only got 2 eggs. The FS said he would do ICSI to fertilize them since we didn't get that many and he didn't want to take the chance of them not fertilizing. I just have no idea why we got so few and what grade they were. Im really feeling very down today. :cry:

Beckic - I didn't have any side effects from the 150 dose of gonal-f. I didn't even have too many from the 225. I had some bloating and crankiness but I think that just goes along with the process in general.

Mendy and Tanya I hope you are both doing well with your injections.


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> I am home from EC and not such good news. I am really worried that they are going to cancel the transfer. I guess I will know tomorrow. They only got 2 eggs. The FS said he would do ICSI to fertilize them since we didn't get that many and he didn't want to take the chance of them not fertilizing. I just have no idea why we got so few and what grade they were. Im really feeling very down today. :cry:
> 
> Beckic - I didn't have any side effects from the 150 dose of gonal-f. I didn't even have too many from the 225. I had some bloating and crankiness but I think that just goes along with the process in general.
> 
> Mendy and Tanya I hope you are both doing well with your injections.

Oh honey... I hope you have two good eggs for 2 good embies... I will be thinking of u today - let us know as soon as you know more

xxxxx:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

Beckic - I feel a bit bloated... slightly uncomfortable and have had headaches and a bit cranky.. but otherwise.. so far so good.. not sure how I will be in few days before EC as I know I might get more bloated

Dont worry hun.. its not as bad as everyone thinks

xxxxx


----------



## Dilek

rbaker said:


> I am home from EC and not such good news. I am really worried that they are going to cancel the transfer. I guess I will know tomorrow. They only got 2 eggs. The FS said he would do ICSI to fertilize them since we didn't get that many and he didn't want to take the chance of them not fertilizing. I just have no idea why we got so few and what grade they were. Im really feeling very down today. :cry:
> 
> Beckic - I didn't have any side effects from the 150 dose of gonal-f. I didn't even have too many from the 225. I had some bloating and crankiness but I think that just goes along with the process in general.
> 
> Mendy and Tanya I hope you are both doing well with your injections.

Hi Rbaker

Im sorry for your news but i wanted to give you hope. I was on 450iui menapur, the max dosage of drugs and after EC I only had 1 Yep only 1 viable egg (I am 27) . I was so dissapointed and angry but it was a beautiful grade 1 embryo and we had transfer day 3 (ICSI) and now i am pregnant. SO many people said you only need 1 but it wasnt enough for me. But i was proven wrong. Our little embryo was a survivor and hun pick your self up its not over yet. :hugs:


----------



## Dilek

rbaker said:


> Beckic - I am 40 (almost 41). That is why my FS increased my injections this time. I was on 150 when we did IUI last year as well. I had 6 follicles I think doing that.
> 
> Does anyone know if you create more follicles if you do the down reg drugs first? I didn't do that he had me on a different protocol. Hoping this works and we don't have to consider something different for next time.
> 
> My OH gave me my HCG shot last night, I was soooooo nervous about him giving me the shot. I would never tell him but I never even felt it and I am not sore this morning. So I think he did a great job!!!

Sorry its a late response but the dosage of drugs while stimming and how long you stimm will increase the number of follicles.


----------



## Beckic

Robin - just wanted to give you some :hug::hug::hug::hug:hun - is there anymore news today? Its good news that they are tranferring you to ICSI and i am crossing everything that your 2 eggs make 2 perfect embryos.:hugs::hugs:

Bx x x


----------



## rbaker

No news as of yet. I am hoping they call pretty soon as I am not sure how much longer I can wait. I have been pretty down since yesterday. My OH all along has been saying all we need is one and its not over yet but I just have this awful feeling. Could be all of the harmones I suppose. :hissy::hissy:

Thanks for all of your support and I will let you guys know just as soon as we have heard something.

Question for those of you who have been through EC did you have a lot of pain the day after? I have more pain today then I did yesterday. Maybe because I was on pain meds yesterday and not today. I dont know.

Thanks again!


----------



## vineyard

rbaker said:


> No news as of yet. I am hoping they call pretty soon as I am not sure how much longer I can wait. I have been pretty down since yesterday. My OH all along has been saying all we need is one and its not over yet but I just have this awful feeling. Could be all of the harmones I suppose. :hissy::hissy:
> 
> Thanks for all of your support and I will let you guys know just as soon as we have heard something.
> 
> Question for those of you who have been through EC did you have a lot of pain the day after? I have more pain today then I did yesterday. Maybe because I was on pain meds yesterday and not today. I dont know.
> 
> Thanks again!

Yes, I did have quite a bit of pain the day after and was told to take some Tylenol. Tylenol helped a lot.


----------



## vineyard

Best of luck to all you IVFers!!! FX!!


----------



## rbaker

Well I finally called the Dr since I hadn't heard from anyone. They told me that I had basically two empty shells. I really don't know why or what this means. I have a consultation set up for Thursday at 2 so hopefully I can find out more. I never ever would have expected this. My FSH level was a 4 and my AMH was normal according to my OB/GYN. :cry::cry::cry:

Good luck to the rest of you ladies on your retrievals. I will stay tuned to see what happens.


----------



## Mrs G

rbaker said:


> Well I finally called the Dr since I hadn't heard from anyone. They told me that I had basically two empty shells. I really don't know why or what this means. I have a consultation set up for Thursday at 2 so hopefully I can find out more. I never ever would have expected this. My FSH level was a 4 and my AMH was normal according to my OB/GYN. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies on your retrievals. I will stay tuned to see what happens.

Hun, I am so sorry. :hug: I hope they can give you some more info on Thursday. You know where we are if we can help.

:hugs:


----------



## Mendy

rbaker said:


> Well I finally called the Dr since I hadn't heard from anyone. They told me that I had basically two empty shells. I really don't know why or what this means. I have a consultation set up for Thursday at 2 so hopefully I can find out more. I never ever would have expected this. My FSH level was a 4 and my AMH was normal according to my OB/GYN. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies on your retrievals. I will stay tuned to see what happens.

:hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry. Please keep us posted, and we are all thinking of you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> Well I finally called the Dr since I hadn't heard from anyone. They told me that I had basically two empty shells. I really don't know why or what this means. I have a consultation set up for Thursday at 2 so hopefully I can find out more. I never ever would have expected this. My FSH level was a 4 and my AMH was normal according to my OB/GYN. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies on your retrievals. I will stay tuned to see what happens.

Im so sorry hun.. thinking of u .. let us know developments xxxx:hug:


----------



## akcher

Robin I'm so sorry to hear your IVF cycle didn't work. :hug:


----------



## rbaker

Thanks Ladies. You are all great. I will let you know what I hear at my appointment tomorrow. I am thinking it would be best to have the surgery to remove the cyst on my ovary and then try to start IVF again.

Good luck to you all I will be here cheering you on.


----------



## Dilek

rbaker said:


> Thanks Ladies. You are all great. I will let you know what I hear at my appointment tomorrow. I am thinking it would be best to have the surgery to remove the cyst on my ovary and then try to start IVF again.
> 
> Good luck to you all I will be here cheering you on.

Rbaker sorry to be nosy but what type of cyst do you have? I currently have an endometriosis cyst, its my 2nd one and i had 5 dermoid cysts. Overall ive had 6 cysts removed. Would love to discuss with you.

Im praying your appointment goes well tomorrow.


----------



## rbaker

All I really know is it is a blood filled cyst. I think they called it a hemorragic cyst. It is a type of endometriosis. I have never had these my whole life now I have had 2 in the last 2 years. Makes no sense to me whatsoever.


----------



## Mendy

:hugs: rbaker and good luck at your appt tomorrow. :hugs:

Ladies, I had an appt yesterday and Dr said I have 10 good follies and a few smaller ones, but if they don't catch up we at least have 10. So that's good. I can't believe I am only 4 days away from egg collection! This cycle is going fast for me! 

Good luck to all of you!

How are you doing, Tanya?


----------



## Lilly123

Mendy said:


> :hugs: rbaker and good luck at your appt tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I had an appt yesterday and Dr said I have 10 good follies and a few smaller ones, but if they don't catch up we at least have 10. So that's good. I can't believe I am only 4 days away from egg collection! This cycle is going fast for me!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!
> 
> How are you doing, Tanya?


Im well honey... looks like i have 10 eggies too

Feeling a bit achey and uncomfortable when i bend etc.. and u? and I have headaches..

So excited.. I have egg collection 1 day after u it seems...:hug:


----------



## Beckic

Hi Girls - sorry I haven't been on the last couple of days...

Robin - I am so very sorry hun - I hope your appointment is positive and brings you some comfort and hope - we are all here for you - and please let us know how it goes when you can.:hugs:

Tany and mendy - cnat beleive how close to EC you two are now - and v proud of your 10 follies.:happydance:

Mrs G - hows things going for you hun - hope the time is speeding along.:hugs:

Akcher - hows you sweetie?:hugs:

I have a blood test tomorrow to check that all ok and whether I need to increase my gonal F dose - so far at 4 days into stimmign i just have headaches and still getting hot flushes that I had when down reggin - but otherwise healthwise i am ok. just not realy caring at all about the IVF at the mo though cos one of my cats went missing on monday and still hasnt come home. the ivf just doesnt seem that important anymore.:cry:

:hug:Bx x


----------



## Lilly123

Beckic said:


> Hi Girls - sorry I haven't been on the last couple of days...
> 
> Robin - I am so very sorry hun - I hope your appointment is positive and brings you some comfort and hope - we are all here for you - and please let us know how it goes when you can.:hugs:
> 
> Tany and mendy - cnat beleive how close to EC you two are now - and v proud of your 10 follies.:happydance:
> 
> Mrs G - hows things going for you hun - hope the time is speeding along.:hugs:
> 
> Akcher - hows you sweetie?:hugs:
> 
> I have a blood test tomorrow to check that all ok and whether I need to increase my gonal F dose - so far at 4 days into stimmign i just have headaches and still getting hot flushes that I had when down reggin - but otherwise healthwise i am ok. just not realy caring at all about the IVF at the mo though cos one of my cats went missing on monday and still hasnt come home. the ivf just doesnt seem that important anymore.:cry:
> 
> :hug:Bx x

Oh honey.. I am so sorry about your kitty... hope she comes home soon or you find her

thinking of u

xxx:hug:


----------



## Mendy

Tanya said:


> Mendy said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: rbaker and good luck at your appt tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I had an appt yesterday and Dr said I have 10 good follies and a few smaller ones, but if they don't catch up we at least have 10. So that's good. I can't believe I am only 4 days away from egg collection! This cycle is going fast for me!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!
> 
> How are you doing, Tanya?
> 
> 
> Im well honey... looks like i have 10 eggies too
> 
> Feeling a bit achey and uncomfortable when i bend etc.. and u? and I have headaches..
> 
> So excited.. I have egg collection 1 day after u it seems...:hug:Click to expand...

Fortunately I don't feel uncomfortable or achey, maybe just a little full, but not enough to make me feel uncomfortable. I am still working out and doing my crunches and stuff. I do feel a little bit of an achey feeling on my left ovary from time to time, but that's about it. I noticed last time that the bloat came after egg retrieval, and that was very uncomfortable! Not looking forward to that! LOL! 

Getting exciting now...!!! :)


----------



## Mrs G

So sorry to hear about your cat bec. I'm a cat freak and I used to go crazy when mine went missing, walking the street in my pjs!! Hope he shows up soon.:hug:

Hope everyone else is ok.

Loving the 10 follies girls!!

rbaker, hope all went ok today.

:hugs:

PS, check me out, my ticker is in the teens!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lilly123

yay for 18 days till you start Mrs G!!!

:hug::hugs:


----------



## akcher

Beckic - I'm a crazy cat lady and I would go nuts if my furbaby went missing. :( I hope you find kitty soon. Poor kitty, she must be so scared.

Tanya and Mendy - So close now, got everything crossed for ya~!

Robin - Hope you are feeling better and you had a promising FS appointment

Mrs G - Almost there hon!

I'm going to enjoy the long holiday weekend and get plenty of relaxation. Counting down to Monday when I get to see the little bean and hear the heartbeat! :)


----------



## rbaker

I am finally back from my follow up consultation. Not at all what I expected. My Dr. said he thinks the only hope we have to conceive is to move on to Donor Eggs. I just wasn't expecting that at all. I do know a few people that have gone through this and their Dr.'s changed their protocol and increased meds and different things before suggesting they move on. I am pretty much heartbroken and don't really know where to go from here. 


Thanks so much for the support you ladies have given me throughout this experience. I will be here crossing everything that you all get your BFP's.


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> I am finally back from my follow up consultation. Not at all what I expected. My Dr. said he thinks the only hope we have to conceive is to move on to Donor Eggs. I just wasn't expecting that at all. I do know a few people that have gone through this and their Dr.'s changed their protocol and increased meds and different things before suggesting they move on. I am pretty much heartbroken and don't really know where to go from here.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the support you ladies have given me throughout this experience. I will be here crossing everything that you all get your BFP's.

Oh honey.. I am so sorry hun...maybe ask if you can try a short protocol and change meds? Did u ask Dr? Would u consider donor eggs?

Good luck honey.... we are all here for u and thinking of u

xxxxx:hug:


----------



## Beckic

Robin - I am so sorry hunni. Thinking of you :hug:
Bx


----------



## Mendy

rbaker said:


> I am finally back from my follow up consultation. Not at all what I expected. My Dr. said he thinks the only hope we have to conceive is to move on to Donor Eggs. I just wasn't expecting that at all. I do know a few people that have gone through this and their Dr.'s changed their protocol and increased meds and different things before suggesting they move on. I am pretty much heartbroken and don't really know where to go from here.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the support you ladies have given me throughout this experience. I will be here crossing everything that you all get your BFP's.

I'm so sorry rbaker!!! I don't even know what to say!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 
I can't imagine why the Dr wouldn't want to try a different protocol first? :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it must all be too much to take in right now, but we are all here to support you when you need it! Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Mrs G

rbaker said:


> I am finally back from my follow up consultation. Not at all what I expected. My Dr. said he thinks the only hope we have to conceive is to move on to Donor Eggs. I just wasn't expecting that at all. I do know a few people that have gone through this and their Dr.'s changed their protocol and increased meds and different things before suggesting they move on. I am pretty much heartbroken and don't really know where to go from here.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the support you ladies have given me throughout this experience. I will be here crossing everything that you all get your BFP's.

Hun, i don't know what to say, but we're all here for you :hug:. 

I agree with the others and think that you def need to push for a different protocol, maybe a 2nd opinion? I don't really know much about it as our problem is male factor but just cos these eggs were only shells, surely that doesn't mean they all will be?? 

:hugs:


----------



## rbaker

Thanks for all of your support ladies. I did ask about a different protocol but he didn't seem to think it would do any good at all. He really just pushed for us to do DE. I am considering it but am also considering getting a second opinion. I was shocked that he didn't even want to consider a different protocol and just kinda blew me off when I asked about it. My OH thinks he makes more money off the DE program than just the regular IVF especially since our insurance is covering the IVF. 

He told me I was almost guaranteed a pregnancy using Donor Eggs. I think it might be all about his success rates and stats. That is why he pushes them. He said my uterus and everything else was perfect it was just my eggs. So it is a lot to take in all in one week so we are going to take this time to decide what we want to do and if we want to go for a second opinion.

The only thing that has me turning to the Donor Eggs is the fact that I could change protocols and come up with the same results. That would be terrible and just delay the cycle with DE. I was told I would have at least 5 DE and if the first time didn't work I could still do a FET with the remainder of the eggs. My OH has really left it all up to me. He said he wouldn't feel any differently about the baby either way. He is a real sweetie.


----------



## Mrs G

rbaker said:


> He told me I was almost guaranteed a pregnancy using Donor Eggs.  I think it might be all about his success rates and stats. That is why he pushes them.

Hun, I really think your dr is so wrong telling you this. Obviously if it is your eggs that are the problem, then DE may be a way forward but to say you are pretty much def gonna get pg with DE.... If it were that easy, surely we'd all be doing it????? Even with 'perfect' eggs, sadly there are no guarantees. This has actually made me quite cross! 

I don't know what relationship you have with him and how much you trust him, but I would def get a 2nd opinion. 

I'm glad that dh is being supportive. :hug:


----------



## akcher

Robin, I can't imagine what you must be going through. There is no harm in getting a 2nd opinion. I agree with Mrs G. Why would it be guaranteed when you use DE? I'm gonna keep you in my prayers hon. :hug:


----------



## Beckic

hi girls,

Robin - sending you lots of :hug::hug::hug:hunni - i would get a second opinion too just to be sure - but if you have to turn to DE - it seems like there isnt too much of a wait which is good news - DE over here has a huge waiting list - we're here for you whatever you decide.

Akcher - good luck for scan tomorrow hun - keep us posted.

mendy and Tanya - good luck with the egg collections - sooooooo excited for you both - please update us as soon as you can.

Mrs G :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:hope time going speedy.

My good news is that my cat turned up this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:- i have dreamt about him coming home every night since he dissapeared and it was really strange cos he woke me up at 8.00 by coming into our bedroom and howling - and i couldn't quite work out whether I was dreaming or not! Anyway - he has lost some weight and is a bit dusty and v thirsty - but otherwise is back to his old self. just soooooo relieved. As we were walking the streets taking down the mising cat posters an old man a few doors down from us - who hadnt answered his door when I had been doing house calls - said that he thought my cat had been stuck in his house as he had heard strange noises the last few days - and that he had been leaving his door open to get him to leave - so looks like thats where he has been.
Sooooooo happy - I have my family back! whatever happens from here on in with the IVF - I can take it - I am just so grateful to have him home.
:hug::hug::hug:to everyone,

Bx x x


----------



## Lilly123

hi girls

hope u r all well

I have scan tomorrow to see follies and schedule EC which I am sure will be Tuesday as I feel like my ovaries are about to pop :rofl: I have so much EWCM and I am worried I am going to O before egg collection.. imagine that...:dohh:

Lets hope eggies stay put and FS did not leave it too long..

have my appt at 11.15 tomorrow, then acupuncture at 12.30 so will mail when i am home

love to u all and hope u r are all well

p.s. Beckic - so glad your kitty came home and good luck Mendy for tomorrow

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Glad your kitty came home Beckic! 

Good luck for your scan akcher!

Tanya- Good luck with the scan, I too noticed a high amount of EWCM the last couple of days and was thinking the exact same thing. But I had my appt yesterday and all the follies are still there. LOL. It's all in our heads I think! :) Update us on your scan when you get a chance!

rbaker- :hug: hon. We are here to support you, no matter what u decide.


So my appointment went well yesterday. He said he will prob retrieve about 20 eggs but only 12 are mature enough to do ICSI on. I was surprise to hear 20, I didn't expect that many. I had my trigger shot last night at 9:30 pm and egg retrieval is at 8:30 am tomorrow! Wow, the time is finally here! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mrs G

Beckic said:


> hi girls,
> 
> Robin - sending you lots of :hug::hug::hug:hunni - i would get a second opinion too just to be sure - but if you have to turn to DE - it seems like there isnt too much of a wait which is good news - DE over here has a huge waiting list - we're here for you whatever you decide.
> 
> Akcher - good luck for scan tomorrow hun - keep us posted.
> 
> mendy and Tanya - good luck with the egg collections - sooooooo excited for you both - please update us as soon as you can.
> 
> Mrs G :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:hope time going speedy.
> 
> My good news is that my cat turned up this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:- i have dreamt about him coming home every night since he dissapeared and it was really strange cos he woke me up at 8.00 by coming into our bedroom and howling - and i couldn't quite work out whether I was dreaming or not! Anyway - he has lost some weight and is a bit dusty and v thirsty - but otherwise is back to his old self. just soooooo relieved. As we were walking the streets taking down the mising cat posters an old man a few doors down from us - who hadnt answered his door when I had been doing house calls - said that he thought my cat had been stuck in his house as he had heard strange noises the last few days - and that he had been leaving his door open to get him to leave - so looks like thats where he has been.
> Sooooooo happy - I have my family back! whatever happens from here on in with the IVF - I can take it - I am just so grateful to have him home.
> :hug::hug::hug:to everyone,
> 
> Bx x x

YYAAYYY! so pleased he came home!! What a relief! Now you can concentrate on extending your family a bit more......

xx


----------



## rbaker

Beckic so happy for you that your cat showed up. My cat went mi5 ssing in January this year so we thought but as it turned out she had been locked in the guest room for over a week. I was soooooo glad that she was ok and glad yours has made it home as well.

Tanya & Mendy good luck on your EC this week. I too noticed lots of EWCM before they did the collection. There is another lady I know that did IVF and she did ovulate some of her eggs prior to collection but there was still some there to collect. Scary though!

Akcher good luck with your scan. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Well my DH and I have decided to proceed with the DE program although we are going to seek out a second opinion as well. I was very uncomfortable how the FS pushed the DE program so heavily to us. After looking at his stats he does have a 60% success rate with DE but that leaves 40% that don't get pg so definitely not a guarantee for sure. I truly appreciate all the support, not sure I could have made it through this without. 

I have also developed OHSS without really even realizing what it was just knew I was in a lot of pain and miserable with all the bloating. So I finally called and they told me what it was. I dont know why they didn't warn me of this prior to the EC.


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> Beckic so happy for you that your cat showed up. My cat went mi5 ssing in January this year so we thought but as it turned out she had been locked in the guest room for over a week. I was soooooo glad that she was ok and glad yours has made it home as well.
> 
> Tanya & Mendy good luck on your EC this week. I too noticed lots of EWCM before they did the collection. There is another lady I know that did IVF and she did ovulate some of her eggs prior to collection but there was still some there to collect. Scary though!
> 
> Akcher good luck with your scan. I have my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Well my DH and I have decided to proceed with the DE program although we are going to seek out a second opinion as well. I was very uncomfortable how the FS pushed the DE program so heavily to us. After looking at his stats he does have a 60% success rate with DE but that leaves 40% that don't get pg so definitely not a guarantee for sure. I truly appreciate all the support, not sure I could have made it through this without.
> 
> I have also developed OHSS without really even realizing what it was just knew I was in a lot of pain and miserable with all the bloating. So I finally called and they told me what it was. I dont know why they didn't warn me of this prior to the EC.

glad you have come to a decision hun! Fingers crossed it works for u! Sounds like a good chance honey!

I am sorry u had OHSS... they should have warned u...

I am convinced I ovulated last nite and woke up this morning and cant go back to sleep. I have my scan today at 11.15 but why has my FS not been monitoring me more - the last scan I had was last tuesday.. almost a week ago.. and today is CD 12.. I really hope the eggies stay put or this will have all been for nothing and then I will be really :hissy: waste of money and putting my body thru this..will let u know later 

I really hope not.. just feel anxious this morning... :hissy:

Good luck girls:hugs:


----------



## MissAma

Good luck with the EC Mendy and Tanya! You will worry about Oing before it, I know I did last year but hopefully it will be worry for nothing!

Robin - when will the DE cycle be then?

Mrs G are you injecting yet?

Bec - told you how thrilled I am hon, fingers crossed for tomorrow and text me as soon as you know something. - Many many many kisses!

Truckloads of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Beckic

Oh Robin - cant believe you have OHSS on top of this - but 60% success sounds good hun - did they say when you could start? I know you need to heal from this cycle first - but I find its always good to have a goal / date to work towards. Hope you are getting lots of rest and DH waiting on you hand and foot!

Mendy - any news yet hun - thinking of you today.

Tanya - crossing eveyrthing that eggies still in the right place - i only get a scan on day 9 and day 12 so i think its pretty much the standard protocol - and I am sure they know what they are doing - they dont want to take any chances of loosing the eggs either I am sure of it. :hug::hug::hug:hunni - and please let us know as soon as you can after the scan.

MissAma - nice to have you dropping in here hunni - will definitely text you tomorrow - fingers crossed its wth happy news. Hope you are having a fab monday.

Akcher - hope the scan went well hunni - so much going on for us June girls today - sending you lots of babydust.

MrsG - thankyou for being so lovely re my cat - and sorry I hijaked a TTC board with my own pet related stresses!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:to everyone,

Bx x x


----------



## Lilly123

hi all - I am back from scan.. looks like all eggies still there... but I have to phone tonite at 8pm for blood results to make sure I did not ovulate but she says its looks like they are all there!

I have about 20 follicles !! she thinks about 7 - 13 mature eggs :happydance:

So egg collection is on Wednesday afternoon... once I get confirmation on the go ahead tonite i will be told when to do trigger shot

so so far so good. FS is very pleased I responded so well.. so fx all fine with blood tests..

Thanks for all your support girls

Mendy - hope your EC went ok
Beckic - so glad your kitty is home and you can look forward to your IVF
RBaker - hope u r ok.. thinking of u
Mrs G - not long for u now :happydance:
Akcher - hope u and bubs are well

And Miss Ama - thanks for popping in :hugs:

I will update u girls later tonite on what FS says.. getting excited now...

Was also given the invoice to pay by tomorrow which is 6300 swiss francs which is about 3150 pounds! eeek... oh well... at least it was less than we expected... we managed to save some money on meds

Take care girls..:hug::hugs:


----------



## rbaker

Yeah Tanya for not Oing yet. That is great news. Wow 7 - 13 mature eggs!!!! That is great as well. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

As for me and the DE Cycle - looks like we are planning for August at this point. It will be a lot of additional cost so we need to save a little first. I think we can accomplish that and the physical healing part by then. We have actually already picked 2 donors and just depends on which one is available then as to who we use. I will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> Yeah Tanya for not Oing yet. That is great news. Wow 7 - 13 mature eggs!!!! That is great as well. I have my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> As for me and the DE Cycle - looks like we are planning for August at this point. It will be a lot of additional cost so we need to save a little first. I think we can accomplish that and the physical healing part by then. We have actually already picked 2 donors and just depends on which one is available then as to who we use. I will keep you ladies updated.

great great news hun! so excited for u xxxx:hug::hugs:


----------



## akcher

Robin - Very exciting on the DE. 60% is very good stats. Aug will be here in no time.

Tanya - Good news on not Oving. FX for you on Wed!

Mendy - How did the EC go? Hope you got lots of eggies!

Beckic - So happy that Kitty came home! Now you can focus on getting preggers!

My 4th of July was great. The whole family came over, had good food and set off fireworks. Then we walked down the street and saw fireworks throughout the whole city. It was beautiful.

Scan news...TWINS!!! Twin A was very clear and I saw and heard the heartbeat. Twin B was not so clear because it was in the back. But we still saw and heard the heartbeat. I got pictures of both. Wow, still in shock.


----------



## Lilly123

WOW - congrats on the twins Akcher!!! fab fab news!!!!

:hug::hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Bloomin hell - am reading this on train and was grinning like a lutic cos tanya got 20 follies and then screamed out loud when saw akcher has twins. Everyone on train now think I am crazy.
Welldone girls.
B


----------



## Mrs G

OMG!! So much happening here!!

Akcher - twins YAY!! I'd like twins (I think!!) :happydance:
Tanya - fab news about follies. Wed is not far away.:hugs:
rbaker - pleased you're getting some info hun, how do you feel about it all now?? :hugs:
missama - I'm not starting inj for a while yet, couple of weeks til :witch: arrives then will start on cd21. I'm just gatecrashing this thread really!! Everyone will have disappeared with their :bfp: by the time I catch up!!

Any news from Mendy yet???

Big :hug: to all

Kath xx


----------



## vineyard

akcher said:


> Robin - Very exciting on the DE. 60% is very good stats. Aug will be here in no time.
> 
> Tanya - Good news on not Oving. FX for you on Wed!
> 
> Mendy - How did the EC go? Hope you got lots of eggies!
> 
> Beckic - So happy that Kitty came home! Now you can focus on getting preggers!
> 
> My 4th of July was great. The whole family came over, had good food and set off fireworks. Then we walked down the street and saw fireworks throughout the whole city. It was beautiful.
> 
> Scan news...TWINS!!! Twin A was very clear and I saw and heard the heartbeat. Twin B was not so clear because it was in the back. But we still saw and heard the heartbeat. I got pictures of both. Wow, still in shock.

Congrats!! Welcome to the twins club!!!


----------



## Mendy

First off, congrats akcher!!! TWINS!!! You must be on :cloud9:!!!

Okay, sorry I didn't update as soon as I got home, I was groggy and sleepy all day and just got up for some dinner and got on here. 

So EC went well, the Dr collected 15 eggs! That's a pretty good number, I think! Tomorrow he will call me with the fertilization report to see how many fertilized and he will keep an eye on them to see if ET will be on Thurs or Saturday. 
Other than that, I'm a bit crampy and sore down there, but Tylenol is helping me along. 

Thanks ladies, for all the well wishes, I really appreciate it!

:hug:


----------



## akcher

Thanks girls, we are definately in shock.

Mendy - Great news on the EC! I got 15 eggs too. Are you doing ICSI? Did you do day 3 or 5 last time?


----------



## Lilly123

Mendy said:


> First off, congrats akcher!!! TWINS!!! You must be on :cloud9:!!!
> 
> Okay, sorry I didn't update as soon as I got home, I was groggy and sleepy all day and just got up for some dinner and got on here.
> 
> So EC went well, the Dr collected 15 eggs! That's a pretty good number, I think! Tomorrow he will call me with the fertilization report to see how many fertilized and he will keep an eye on them to see if ET will be on Thurs or Saturday.
> Other than that, I'm a bit crampy and sore down there, but Tylenol is helping me along.
> 
> Thanks ladies, for all the well wishes, I really appreciate it!
> 
> :hug:

so glad all went well honey and yay for 15 eggs!!! :happydance::happydance: FX for good fertilization :happydance::hug:


----------



## Beckic

Mendy - 15 is brilliant hunni - any news yet on fert. rate? Hope you are managing to get through the day.

Tanya - how you feeling today hun - not long to go now!!

Robin - so glad that you have a plan - August is seconds away.

MrsG - we wont have dissppeared - we'll be here for you.

Akcher - still in shock with your news - soooo excited for you - I am a twin myself and I love it - its like having a ready-made best friend.

As for me - had my day 9 scan this morning - left ovary has three 10mm follies and right has 2 10mm - with a further three smaller ones. Its not brilliant numbers but its not zero - AND the Dr said they were pleased that they were all the same size so that they will grow evenly - which is good. Have to go back for another scan Friday morning and then they reckon EC next Tuesday or Wednesday - I had expected Monday really - but a few more days is nothing. God its all happening now!!!

:hug::hug::hug:

bx x


----------



## Lilly123

Great news Beckic!!

I am feeling a little less sore today.. feeling paranoid again that I ovulated but I hope not or I will :hissy: I had HSG injection last nite at 2am and EC is tomorrow at 2pm.. 36 hours after HSG Trigger shot. Feeling a bit nervous... also a bit "what is this done not work feeling" and all the money down the drain.. transferred 6400 swiss francs today which is about 3200 pounds.. could go on a nice holiday to maldives for that so it better work :rofl: jokes aside I hope it is money well spent.. not sure how many more we can afford... hoping to have some frosties to freeze so if this does not work we can do a FET.

I cant eat anything from 7am tomorrow so that is going to be crap as I cant eat for 5 hours before EC. and I get low blood sugar if I dont eat regulary so I know I will most likely be quite shaky but lets hope nerves take over and i dont want to eat.. will try and eat brekkies.

Will update u hopefully tomorrow when i am home and if i am up to typing on laptop.. otherwise thursday

love to all

xxxx:hug:


----------



## rbaker

Mendy - great news on all of your eggs retrieved. That is a very good number indeed. 

Tanya - good luck with your EC tomorrow I am keeping my fingers crossed that you have good results as well.

Beckic - your getting so close now and I hope your follies continue to grow and give you very good eggs to fertilize. As they say it is quality not quantity.

Akcher - WOW!!!! Twins!! How great is that. I hope all continues to grow and be healthy for you.

As for me the OHSS has subsided a little so that is good at least. DH and I are still looking at our options, we have already spent so much money on IVF and IUI and all the other fertility treatments, I just don't know how much more we can do. The expense is really getting to us not to mention the mental stress of what if it doesn't work. The DE will be an additional 7500 on top of the regular cost for IVF/ICSI cycle. I am emotionally not sure I can quit but financially it is what we should do. It is just all so sad and emotional. :hissy::hissy:


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> Mendy - great news on all of your eggs retrieved. That is a very good number indeed.
> 
> Tanya - good luck with your EC tomorrow I am keeping my fingers crossed that you have good results as well.
> 
> Beckic - your getting so close now and I hope your follies continue to grow and give you very good eggs to fertilize. As they say it is quality not quantity.
> 
> Akcher - WOW!!!! Twins!! How great is that. I hope all continues to grow and be healthy for you.
> 
> As for me the OHSS has subsided a little so that is good at least. DH and I are still looking at our options, we have already spent so much money on IVF and IUI and all the other fertility treatments, I just don't know how much more we can do. The expense is really getting to us not to mention the mental stress of what if it doesn't work. The DE will be an additional 7500 on top of the regular cost for IVF/ICSI cycle. I am emotionally not sure I can quit but financially it is what we should do. It is just all so sad and emotional. :hissy::hissy:

Oh honey.. I am so sorry.... the DE is so expensive.... i hope u make a decision that you are happy with.. have u ever thought about adoption as another option.. i know its not for everyone but that is one of our options we are also looking at

good luck hun

xxx:hug:


----------



## akcher

I've been wondering, if the eggs are "donated" why in the world are they so expensive?? It's so wacked that the doctor is making so much from it. I would donate mine too if they were free for the right couple. If the doctor is going to make a ton of money from it, I don't see the point. :(


----------



## Lilly123

akcher said:


> I've been wondering, if the eggs are "donated" why in the world are they so expensive?? It's so wacked that the doctor is making so much from it. I would donate mine too if they were free for the right couple. If the doctor is going to make a ton of money from it, I don't see the point. :(

I agree!!


----------



## rbaker

The expense supposedly comes from I would pay for the medication and expenses for the Egg Donor + a fee for donating. Since we would be doing a shared cycle we share that cost with another couple. If we took all of the eggs it would be over 10000.00. The Donor themselves is paid a fee of 7800.00 per cycle. So that is the biggest expense. So in addition to all of my visits and medications I would cover them as well. The thing is my insurance will cover me but will not cover the donor of course. Making it extra expensive. According to the Dr. he doesn't make any more from a DE cycle than a normal cycle. Although I am not sure I believe them.

Tanya - We have considered adoption although it is still very expensive here unless you want to take on an older child that has issues. A lot of adoptions here are leaning toward the open adoption process and that just doesn't really appeal to me. Selfish I guess just not sure how I would handle that situation.


----------



## Beckic

(Sorry - i had written this whilst you were writing Robin.....please ignore if not relevant anymore....)

I dont think you are paying for the eggs girls - you are paying for the cost of the drugs / egg collection procedure of the donor - so i presume the dr doesn't make money from it - just their general markup - but god that is horrendously expensive.

I am so sorry Robin that you are going through this - it is so shit and you dont deserve it. It is so sad and I wish there was something I could do to make it better for you. :cry:

Cos DH and I have been diagnosed unexplained - i am still so worried that they will find something out during the IVF as to why it hasnt happened for us - and my main worry at the mo is that it is the quality of my eggs. 
DH and I have talked about what we would do if it was my eggs - cos we couldn't afford donor eggs and it is such a long waiting list here - we agreed we would have a big holiday - look at moving abroad for a couple of years and then move onto adoption. I would rather not have to do it - but I am glad we have a back up plan. Adoption is certainly not an easy option - I know a couple who have been going through the process now for three years - but after all us girls on here have been through - its just another road in a long journey!!
Life is so cruel - but you are doing so well hunni - you have to be selfish right now and do what you feel is right - if you would regret not giving the DE a go and you can find the money then I say do it - cos then you can never look back and say 'what if' - but its such a hard decision sweetie and you and DH need to give yourselves time to think it through when the pain of this cycle and everything that has happened over the last few days has subsided a little.:hugs:

tanya - will be thinking of you tomorrow hun - update us when you can - we'll be here for you.

Mendy - :hug::hug::hug::hug:

Bx x x


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> The expense supposedly comes from I would pay for the medication and expenses for the Egg Donor + a fee for donating. Since we would be doing a shared cycle we share that cost with another couple. If we took all of the eggs it would be over 10000.00. The Donor themselves is paid a fee of 7800.00 per cycle. So that is the biggest expense. So in addition to all of my visits and medications I would cover them as well. The thing is my insurance will cover me but will not cover the donor of course. Making it extra expensive. According to the Dr. he doesn't make any more from a DE cycle than a normal cycle. Although I am not sure I believe them.
> 
> Tanya - We have considered adoption although it is still very expensive here unless you want to take on an older child that has issues. A lot of adoptions here are leaning toward the open adoption process and that just doesn't really appeal to me. Selfish I guess just not sure how I would handle that situation.

:hugs:


----------



## akcher

Ah I understand. You are paying for a whole (or partial) IVF treatment for the donor. Maybe I was thinking of left over embryos that a couple wants to donate.


----------



## vineyard

akcher said:


> I've been wondering, if the eggs are "donated" why in the world are they so expensive?? It's so wacked that the doctor is making so much from it. I would donate mine too if they were free for the right couple. If the doctor is going to make a ton of money from it, I don't see the point. :(

They usually aren't donated. In fact, I looked into it during my cycle to defray the cost. They have to pay the donors for their stim cycle basically. Usually a donor is doing the cycle because you picked them from a list and are therefore stimming just for you.

Can you not find anyone though that has frosties that won't be used?


----------



## Mendy

Well no fertility report yet ladies. Waiting to hear from Dr, but he tends to call later in the evening, so I am trying to be verrryyy patient! LOL!

I have 2 frozen embies from last cycle, which are graded BB. They are not excellent, but they are still good. Progesterone oil shot went well last night, and I'm still feeling sore around the ovary area. 

Okay, I am off to dinner, I will update as soon as I hear from the Doctor. 

Tanya- good luck, can't wait to hear how it went!

:hug:


----------



## Mendy

Just posted in my journal but wanted to update here. 

I am such an idiot! I went to dinner and turned the volume down on my phone, the Dr didn't call through dinner, so I put the phone in my bag, and totally missed my Dr's call when he did call later on! So his message just said he was calling to check up on me to see how I was doing after EC, and he would call me tomorrow to tell me how the embryos were doing. I wanted to know at least how many of the 15 were mature since I didn't get that info yesterday!

So I called him back when I saw his missed call and he didn't answer....it's too late now anyway! :hissy::hissy: Sooo mad at myself!

Well, all I can do is wait, and the news better be worth it if I'm waiting this long!:rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

akcher said:


> Ah I understand. You are paying for a whole (or partial) IVF treatment for the donor. Maybe I was thinking of left over embryos that a couple wants to donate.

I also thought they were donated.. i.e. if I had to many I could donate some of mine but does not seem to work that way.... if I had extras I was looking at donating.... but I just saw here in switzerland - egg donation is banned - stupid!

:hug::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

I am back from EC!!!:happydance:

We got 9 mature eggs so am happy with that (even tho i thought i would have more with 20 follies, but the rest were not mature I guess) and now we have to see how many fertilise... they will fertilise them today and then I go for embryo transfer on Friday 

Feeling a bit down cause they are doing a 2 day transfer and I really wanted a 3 day or blastocyte (5 day_ but my doc does not think there is a difference but with all my googling i know there is.. oh well. guess i have to go with what she says.. feeling suddenly very down but could be from anaesthesia.:cry:

The procedure itself was no problem and I LOVED the sedation.. i was out cold and felt like i had a 8 hour sleep when i woke up.

Not too much pain now but i know it will come.

I must phone tomorrow at 8pm to see how many fertilised. Friday I will be PUPO 

Thanks for all your support girls

love to all
:hug:


----------



## vineyard

Tanya said:


> I am back from EC!!!:happydance:
> 
> We got 9 mature eggs so am happy with that (even tho i thought i would have more with 20 follies, but the rest were not mature I guess) and now we have to see how many fertilise... they will fertilise them today and then I go for embryo transfer on Friday
> 
> Feeling a bit down cause they are doing a 2 day transfer and I really wanted a 3 day or blastocyte (5 day_ but my doc does not think there is a difference but with all my googling i know there is.. oh well. guess i have to go with what she says.. feeling suddenly very down but could be from anaesthesia.:cry:
> 
> The procedure itself was no problem and I LOVED the sedation.. i was out cold and felt like i had a 8 hour sleep when i woke up.
> 
> Not too much pain now but i know it will come.
> 
> I must phone tomorrow at 8pm to see how many fertilised. Friday I will be PUPO
> 
> Thanks for all your support girls
> 
> love to all
> :hug:

latestarter felt the same way as you did. She really wanted a 5 day and she had tons of embryos still dividing at 3 days. Her doctor told her there wasn't a difference and a 3 day would be fine. Anyway, she was really stressed and worried about it. But, she's now pregnant!!! So, it does still work with 2 days and 3 days. Try not to get discouraged. :hug:


----------



## akcher

Tanya & Mendy so excited for you! How many are you going to transfer?


----------



## Mrs G

I didn't realise there were different days to do ET...... :dohh: My clinic does EC on Wed and ET on Friday, I guess this is the same as yours Tanya (2 days)? Is this not good?????

xx


----------



## vineyard

Mrs G said:


> I didn't realise there were different days to do ET...... :dohh: My clinic does EC on Wed and ET on Friday, I guess this is the same as yours Tanya (2 days)? Is this not good?????
> 
> xx

The short of the theory is that if you wait until day 5 (blastocytes) there aren't as many embryos left because the ones with problems have died off and therefore what is left are better contenders. However, day 3s have a high success rate as well and often you will have some to freeze if you do a day 3 transfer. (ie. Day 3 we had 8 still going strong, by day 5 we only had 3)There are so many theories out there though. Usually, they will let you transfer more on a day 3. I was told by my clinic that transfering 3 on day 3 has the same success rate as transfering 2 on day 5. So, my clinic likes to do day 5 because it decreases their chance of higher order multiples. Hope this sort of makes sense. It's really just all theory and I honestly would trust what your clinic is choosing to do.


----------



## Lilly123

Hi all

I have done some googling and it appears there is nothing wrong with day 2 or day 3 so feeling better now :happydance: I just read one article before saying blastocyte was better but if u look deaper its about the same... 

Thanks Vineyard for your insight as well.

Lots of love

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun.

How are you feeling after ec?

:hug:


----------



## Beckic

Tanya - 9 eggs is wonderful hun:happydance::happydance: - and crossing everything for a good fert rate.
Hope you dont get any pain - and sedation sounds fantastic - I have hardly slept properly since starting down regging.

Has anyone heard from Mendy?

bx x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## vineyard

Beckic said:


> Tanya - 9 eggs is wonderful hun:happydance::happydance: - and crossing everything for a good fert rate.
> Hope you dont get any pain - and sedation sounds fantastic - I have hardly slept properly since starting down regging.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Mendy?
> 
> bx x :hugs::hugs:

She posted in her journal.


----------



## Mendy

Tanya- So sorry, I meant to write on here earlier, but I was at work and got busy! 9 eggs is awesome!!! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!

Thanks vineyard! I meant to post on here too but I got busy and work and couldn't. I'll just paste what I wrote on there here.


----------



## Mendy

Okay ladies, here's my journal entry:

Hello ladies. Okay, the Dr called me about an hour ago and gave me the fertilization report. *DEEP BREATH.....*

Okay, I'm not fully dissapointed, but I'm kinda dissapointed. Out of the 15 eggs, 6 have fertilized and are embryos. I know that's good and I should be grateful to have that many, but to go from 15 to 6?!!! It's a bit disappointing. I am not totally losing hope or anything like that, I just wish I had more fertilize, like 10, or 8 even.

He said he wants to do the 5 day blastie transfer, and he wants to talk to us then to see what else we can do to improve our chances of pregnancy...I'm thinking he was talking about the assisted hatching. Either way, I will remain positive, just a bit disappointed that not more than 6 fertilized. So on Saturday I should be PUPO.


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls

I am feeling a bit tender today but not too bad at all.. hope it does not get worse lol but I am feeling good so far.

Just anxious now to find out about fertilization rate - I have to phone tonite at 8pm.

Thanks for your support girls. Mendy - congrats on 6 embies! FX!


----------



## Beckic

mendy - 6 embies is great hun - and great news that your Dr is looking at other stuff like assisted hatching etc.:happydance:

Tanya - will be back on here after 8 to check how everythings going - hope the day doesnt drag too much for you.

As for me - I have another scan tomorrow morning to see how my follies are doing - really hope they have grown. Strange thing is that after tuesday I havent had any real ovulation pain or bloating or hot flushes - either the accupuncture has helped with the side effects or ive bloody stopped working! I really thought that by day 11 of the stimms I would feel ready to pop - but nothing?
God it really is getting so close now - i finish work today for three weeks - by the time I am back sitting at my desk I'll either be pregnant or not!!

:hug::hug::hug:to everyone,

BX x


----------



## Mendy

Thanks girls!

Tanya- Glad you are feeling well, I'm feeling good too, not really any bloating, but the last time I remember the bloating started after the ET, and I was miserable, lol! It only lasted for about a week, though. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!

Beckic- I didn't have any real side effects throughtout the whole process which worried me a bit as well...but everything will be fine! Try not to worry!

:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

3 hours till I hear fertilization report! will update everyone as soon as i know

i did not have many symptoms either Beckic.. and hardly any pain from EC.. so so far all good.. the most pain was putting the drip in my hand :rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

Just got sms and.........


FS says 7 out of 8 fertilized - 4 were frozen and 3 kept for tomorrow!! Woohoo!! we will decide tomorrow how many to put back!

Dont know what happened to the 9th egg but maybe unsuitable!

So happy!!!! thanks for your support!!!

I am over the moon and sooo excited - we have frosties.. so if this does not work we can have frozen embryos :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::dance:

thanks for your support girls xxx:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Soooo pleased for you hun. Come on triplets!!
Lots of :hug: for tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Mendy

WOW, congrats Tanya! Great news!!!! Good luck for transfer tomorrow!


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks Mrs G and Mendy

Mendy good luck for tomorrow!I have transfer at 1.15 today so should be home at 3ish and will update once i am PUPO :happydance:

Cant believe this is happening and so so happy we have 7 embies :happydance: with 4 in the freezer for a second shot :happydance:


----------



## Beckic

Wonderful news hun - hugs for today. R x


----------



## MissAma

https://www.lookatbowen.com/wp-content/four_leaf_clover.jpg

Can't wait to hear you're being PUPO Tanya! Hope the ET went smoothly and they are burrowing in nicely by the time you post again!


----------



## rbaker

Congrats Tanya and Mendy. Good luck to both of you today on your EC. Keeping my fingers crossed we have 2 more :bfp: to add to our group!!!!


----------



## Beckic

Hi grils,

Tanya - thinking of you hun and fingers crossed for tomorrow for you Mendy - cant wait to sympton obsess with you both for the next two weeks.

AS for me - I had a scan this morning and the two follies on my right ovary are ready for EC with a smaller one catching up and hopefully ready by then - and the three on my left are good to go - with a smaller one that they dont think will catch up in time. The scan nurse thinks my EC will be Monday happydance::happydance:) buit waiitng for dr to call to confirm. 

Hoping that the 6 have 6 good eggs in them and that I get a good fert rate - as would have liked a few more as prob not likely we will get any frosties - but I am pleased.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:to everyone,

Bx x x


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks girls

Well I am officially PUPO with 3 embies :happydance: 1 embie is a very good grade and the one is average and the other is not so good that is why they have put all 3 in.. i have also read somewhere that embies help eachother implant..they did not give me grades but i have a pic which i will post later. so hopefully i will be pregnant with one or two max..it will be a miracle if 3rd one takes as it is less developed than others but who knows..they are all only 2 cells but as they are 2 day embies quite norm between 2 and 4 cells.. so a bit on lower side but will keep positive.. plus we have 4 frosties waiting as back up :happydance:

so I have to go in for a blood test on 22 July to see if it worked.. :happydance:

so kokos, churpas and totos are all inside mummys tummy!:happydance:

now i am on the couch and DH can look after me like a princess.. a PUPO princess :rofl:

Love to all:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Mendy

YAAAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Lots of luck Tanya! FX'd, hoping and praying this is it for you!!!


----------



## vineyard

Tanya said:


> Thanks girls
> 
> Well I am officially PUPO with 3 embies :happydance: 1 embie is a very good grade and the one is average and the other is not so good that is why they have put all 3 in.. i have also read somewhere that embies help eachother implant..they did not give me grades but i have a pic which i will post later. so hopefully i will be pregnant with one or two max..it will be a miracle if 3rd one takes as it is less developed than others but who knows..they are all only 2 cells but as they are 2 day embies quite norm between 2 and 4 cells.. so a bit on lower side but will keep positive.. plus we have 4 frosties waiting as back up :happydance:
> 
> so I have to go in for a blood test on 22 July to see if it worked.. :happydance:
> 
> so kokos, churpas and totos are all inside mummys tummy!:happydance:
> 
> now i am on the couch and DH can look after me like a princess.. a PUPO princess :rofl:
> 
> Love to all:hugs:
> 
> xxxx

Best of luck! I put back 3. 1 perfect grade and 2 mediocre grade and got my twin pregnancy!!!! Maybe you'll be joining me in twin land!


----------



## Lilly123

thanks hun :happydance:


----------



## akcher

Tanya - Having the DH taking care of you is so nice! Usually it's the other way around lol. Hope kokos, churpas and totos snuggle up and grow nicely :)

Mendy - When is your ET scheduled? FX all your embies are growing nicely.

Beckic - Not long now till EC. So exciting!

Going in for a scan on Monday. Had a scare with my cat being gone for 2 hrs. She is an indoor only cat so I was worried that she wouldn't know how to find her way. She just showed up at our backdoor like nothing happened. Cats, gotta love them.


----------



## vineyard

akcher said:


> Tanya - Having the DH taking care of you is so nice! Usually it's the other way around lol. Hope kokos, churpas and totos snuggle up and grow nicely :)
> 
> Mendy - When is your ET scheduled? FX all your embies are growing nicely.
> 
> Beckic - Not long now till EC. So exciting!
> 
> Going in for a scan on Monday. Had a scare with my cat being gone for 2 hrs. She is an indoor only cat so I was worried that she wouldn't know how to find her way. She just showed up at our backdoor like nothing happened. Cats, gotta love them.

Glad to found your cat. : ) Can't wait to hear about your scan!!!


----------



## Mendy

Glad your cat came back akcher and good luck on your scan! 

My ET is scheduled for tomorrow, Saturday, around 11 am.


----------



## Lilly123

Mendy said:


> Glad your cat came back akcher and good luck on your scan!
> 
> My ET is scheduled for tomorrow, Saturday, around 11 am.

good luck for tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## vineyard

Mendy said:


> Glad your cat came back akcher and good luck on your scan!
> 
> My ET is scheduled for tomorrow, Saturday, around 11 am.

Good luck!


----------



## Beckic

Good giref its all go on here....

Tanya - wonderful wonderful wonderful news hun - sooooooo excited for you. WOW - you're PUPO!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mendy - fingers crossed for you for tomorrow hunni - this time tomorrow you'll be a PUPO princess too!!!

Robin - hope you are doing OK hunni - just wanted to say how gorgeous you are cheering us all on - you are very lovely.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Akcher - why do our cats do it to us eh??!! SO relieved she came home. good luck for monday - when do we get to see pictures?
:hug::hug:to everyone,

Bx x x


----------



## Mendy

Thanks for the support and well wishes ladies! Here is my journal entry for ET today:

Hello ladies. Thanks for the support. All went well as far as the egg transfer, but the quality of the eggs was a different story.

We got to the clinic and they called us in to speak to the Dr beforehand. He said out of the 6 eggs, the quality of them were not great, none of them were better than the ones for the previous cycle, or even the ones that were in the freezer. He said he didn't know what happened this time around, but he wanted to thaw out the 2 in the freezer and use the one best from the 6. Of course, I was disappointed, and I started to cry. He said his greatest satisfaction and why he does his job is getting all the patients he sees pregnant. So, he said if this cycle doesn't work, since it's our last and we are using the frozen embryos, he will give us the next cycle free and medications and everything free because he wants to try everything he can to get us pregnant. He said he has really felt bad and confused as to why this hasn't worked, and he has no control over that, but he can give us a free cycle to help us with the financial aspect and to give us something to look forward to if this cycle doesn't work. He said we could also pay for another cycle, and if that doesn't work we get 90% of our money back, which is a program a lot of the IVF clinics have out here. We opted for a free 3rd cycle if this second one doesn't work.

I'm a bit disappointed, upset, and I keep wondering, why us, but I refuse to lose hope. I am PUPO with 3 embies and they did the assisted hatching to help increase chances. On Monday the 20th I will find out what the outcome is.

I am very grateful for the Dr to offer another cycle with all cost covered, but I'm hoping I won't have to use it. Thanks ladies for all the support, I really truly do appreciate it!


----------



## Lilly123

Hi Mendy

Congrats for being PUPO!!! 

Sorry about this cycle eggs, but you have 3 little embies inside that are hopefully making themselves snug and warm/

So nice of your FS to offer free cycle.. i told DH and we are like.. that guy deserves a medal!!!

Good luck hun.. let nature take its course now and all we can do is hope and pray.. our time will come :hug::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Mendy, hope you're ok. Sorry to hear things weren't as you wanted but YAY for 3 embies and YAY for the generous dr!!

Enjoy being PUPO and 20th will come round in no time at all.

:hug:


----------



## Beckic

Oh hun - I'm sorry that the news wasnt brilliant - but three embies increases your chances - and the assisted hatching. Hope you dont have to use the free go hun (although it was v lovely of him to offer). 

Sending you and your three little embies lots of :hug::hug::hug:

Bx x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies,

congrats tanya and mendy for being PUPO hope your not getting to stressed in the 2ww :hug::hugs:xxxxxx

Tanya - how old were your embies when they froze them? were they 1 day?

hope every1 else is doing well

really do hope you get your :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Lilly123

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> congrats tanya and mendy for being PUPO hope your not getting to stressed in the 2ww :hug::hugs:xxxxxx
> 
> Tanya - how old were your embies when they froze them? were they 1 day?
> 
> hope every1 else is doing well
> 
> really do hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> :dust:

Hi there

Yes they were one day old... not allowed to freeze for longer in Switzerland. Did u also have 1 day old embis frozen?

xxxxx


----------



## rbaker

Mendy - Sorry to hear the quality wasn't great but that was just wonderful of your DR. to offer a free cycle. Those Dr's are a rare breed for sure. I hope at least 1 of the three snuggle in tight for the next nine months.

Tanya - How are you holding up so far. I know the TWW just drove me nuts and that wasn't even after IVF. So knowing that you actually are PUPO would really make me crazy. Good luck!! 

Beckic - Have you had your retrieval yet? I didn't see a post about it yet. Good luck if not. Thanks for such a sweet comment too.


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> Mendy - Sorry to hear the quality wasn't great but that was just wonderful of your DR. to offer a free cycle. Those Dr's are a rare breed for sure. I hope at least 1 of the three snuggle in tight for the next nine months.
> 
> Tanya - How are you holding up so far. I know the TWW just drove me nuts and that wasn't even after IVF. So knowing that you actually are PUPO would really make me crazy. Good luck!!
> 
> Beckic - Have you had your retrieval yet? I didn't see a post about it yet. Good luck if not. Thanks for such a sweet comment too.

Thanks hun

I am going crazy already lol :help::help::help::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## akcher

Mendy - 3 embies is great news :D So nice of your doc to make that offer. Monday will be here in no time. Rest up, relax and let's hear some great news!

Tanya - Sending you baby vibes!

Beckic - Good luck on your ER today!! :dust:

Robin - How are you doing hun? Are you starting with the DE soon?

Mrs G - One more week!! So exciting

Had my scan this morning. Twins are doing great! They are twice as big this time and I got a better pic. Will scan tonight :D


----------



## Beckic

Hi girls,

thanks for the good luck wishes.

well - unfortunately we only had 4 eggs. they didnt say whether mature or not - and will let me know tomorrow when we discuss fertilisation.
Am so miserbale about it - i know i cant worry abot it till tomorrow - but I was upset at 6 follies - so to only get four eggs from them is even worse. I usually leave the clinic feeling really positive and hopeful - but today when we left I started to cry cos I just felt that I wouldn't be going back agan this week - i really dont think I i'll make it to ET. sorry - i know that this is being negative (and I'm hoping its just the drugs making me weepy and I'll be back to feeling myslef tomorrow) but I just cant see all 4 eggs fertilisating / making it to day three - esp cos DH has poor morpholoy. I just really wish they were doing ICSI - but they dont want to until the second try. I'm really dreading tomorrow now.

I know I ony need one to fertilize and implant - and I'll keep telling myslef that - but right now when I am sleepy and sore and sick after the drugs its all feels a bit hopeless.:cry::cry:

I just didnt think the problem would be with me...

Hugs to everyone - 
Mendy and Tanya - any symptoms we can start obsessing about?
Akcher - thats brilliant news - cant wait to see pictures
Robin and Mrs G - thank you for thinking of me

Bx x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rbaker

Akcher - Glad to hear the great news on the twins and yea for better pics. 

Beckic - Sorry to hear about your Retrieval. I know how hard it is. I did the same thing when they told me they only got 2. That Dr. probably thought i was nuts cuz I just burst into tears. I am keeping my fingers and toes and everything I can crossed for you. 

Mrs. G - are you getting totally excited now. I know I sure did when I was starting the process. Full of hope and happiness.

As for me - I am going for a second opinion on July 21st but will probably still go with the Donor Eggs. My DH and I decided to maybe wait a few more months so we could save our own money and not have to do financing. We have really worked hard not to have any debt and I am really not wanting to get back into that situation again. If it was to work and we were to get PG I just don't think I want to start a new family owing lots of money. So maybe around Thanksgiving or Christmas might be a better time slot for us. 

Thanks for thinking of me ladies. I can't wait to hear all of the results from everyones journey. It gives me hope for the future.


----------



## Lilly123

Beckic I am sorry u r feeling so poo.. just remember u only need 1 embie and i know lots of girls who got pregnant with 1 embie...:hugs:

hang in there and FX for tomorrow.. will be thinking of u:hugs:

mendy / hope u r hanging in there.. i am going nutty already.. all teary etc etc but feeling better tonight after a good cry.. also feeling negative about my 2 cells embies but we have to hope and pray xxx

RBaker - thanks for all your support.. how your plans coming along?:hugs:

Mrs G - not long for u now hun!!! So exciting!! xxx

Akcher - how u and babies doing?

Good luck girls.. we can do this!!! It WILL eventually be our turn...:hugs::hug:


----------



## wrightywales

Tanya said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> 
> congrats tanya and mendy for being PUPO hope your not getting to stressed in the 2ww :hug::hugs:xxxxxx
> 
> Tanya - how old were your embies when they froze them? were they 1 day?
> 
> hope every1 else is doing well
> 
> really do hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Yes they were one day old... not allowed to freeze for longer in Switzerland. Did u also have 1 day old embis frozen?
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

yes they froze 7 1 day and 2 2day embies im glad to hear other places do it too

some people had never heard of freezing 1 day embies so it did worry abit
but the embryologist said they have better chance of making it out the freezer so was ok after that


----------



## Mendy

Beckic- I see why you would feel upset, hun, but try not to worry just yet. I know it's easier said that done, but FX'd that all goes well and you get a good fertilization report. :hugs::hugs:

Tanya- Surprisingly I don't feel too crazy yet, LOL! Taking it one day at a time, and currently I am still on bed rest, because my clinic recommends that for 3 days. Now THAT is making me crazy, I'm not sick, but I'm confined to the bed all day...uggghh! 

As far as symptoms, I've been crampy and felt little twinges here and there, so hopefully it's something good. 

How about you, Tanya? 

oh, pregnancy test is a week from today!!!! Can't believe how quick it's coming around!


----------



## akcher

Beckic - Try not to feel down hon. I know it's hard. All is not lost! You need only 1 embie to work. Sending you lots of love.


----------



## akcher

Here is my 8 week scan:

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9d932b3127ccec7ce03d86e4a00000040O00AcsnLJq4ctGIPbz4C/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/


----------



## vineyard

akcher said:


> Here is my 8 week scan:
> 
> https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9d932b3127ccec7ce03d86e4a00000040O00AcsnLJq4ctGIPbz4C/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

TWINS!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## Mendy

Awww congrats again, akcher!!!


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Akcher!!! So fab!!!

Poor u Mendy with bed rest.. i just could not do it.. i tried.. but i was already up and about day of transfer.. oh well... hope it does not count against me.. but my FS said nothing about bed rest :dohh:

Beckic hang in there!!!

Mendy - u test a day earlier than me!!! so soon now

Good luck girls!!:hug:


----------



## Beckic

Hi girls

well - Dr rang and THREE out of the four of my eggs have fertilized - soooooo relieved. 
The embryologist said that three had normal fert. which is great seen as I was worried about DH's sperm and they conceived with normal IVF rather than ICSI - and they would monitor them today and we will discuss tomorrow when I go in for ET how many we had left / which ones to transfer / quality etc... So not quite out of the woods yet as anything could go wrong today - but for now I am happy and positive and crossing fingers for double ET tomorrow.

Tanya - I asked why they thought it was better for me to have day two transfer rather than day three - and she said there are no stats to support that day three is any better - so hope that puts your mind at rest re the transfer day.

Akcher - great picture hun - soooo happy for you.

Mendy - hope you are up and enjoying yourslef after being let off bed rest.


:hug::hug::hug:to everyone.

xBx x x x:hugs:


bx x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Beckic said:


> Hi girls
> 
> well - Dr rang and THREE out of the four of my eggs have fertilized - soooooo relieved.
> The embryologist said that three had normal fert. which is great seen as I was worried about DH's sperm and they conceived with normal IVF rather than ICSI - and they would monitor them today and we will discuss tomorrow when I go in for ET how many we had left / which ones to transfer / quality etc... So not quite out of the woods yet as anything could go wrong today - but for now I am happy and positive and crossing fingers for double ET tomorrow.
> 
> Tanya - I asked why they thought it was better for me to have day two transfer rather than day three - and she said there are no stats to support that day three is any better - so hope that puts your mind at rest re the transfer day.
> 
> Akcher - great picture hun - soooo happy for you.
> 
> Mendy - hope you are up and enjoying yourslef after being let off bed rest.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:to everyone.
> 
> xBx x x x:hugs:
> 
> 
> bx x x :hugs::hugs:

great great news hun!! FX you have some nice embies tomorrow xxx:hugs:


----------



## akcher

Beckic great news!! Good luck with your ET!


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls, great news so far for you all.

Have a cheeky favour to ask..... There is a new thread for Aug IVF which I should really be in, rather than here.... BUT I don't want to leave here so I was wondering if you would mind if we changed the name to the 4 leaf clover Summer 09 thread so I can stay here and get everyone new over here too?????:blush:


----------



## Lilly123

:hug:Thats a great idea! I have no problem with it hun

Not long for u now xxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun, I hope no one will mind, I'd just like to hang around here, hopefully you'll all pop back from first tri for me!! I don't know how to change it, do you need to do it as it's your thread??

How's your 2ww going so far??

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G said:


> Thanks hun, I hope no one will mind, I'd just like to hang around here, hopefully you'll all pop back from first tri for me!! I don't know how to change it, do you need to do it as it's your thread??
> 
> How's your 2ww going so far??
> 
> xx

Im ok hun.. just want to know either way :hissy: lol

I have changed the thead titile.. we will all be here routing for u

xxx:hug:


----------



## Mendy

Great news Beckic! 3 out of 4 is great!!! Good luck for ET tomorrow!

:hug:

As far as myself, I bought 3 pregnancy tests today! I am really going to try to hold out for Sat, Sun, and Mon morning before beta, but I don't know if I can wait that long!!! I may do one tomorrow...or Friday?? I am so impatient! So far all I've had is cramping....

Good luck to Mrs G and all the August/Summer IVF ladies!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Thank you so much for letting me hang around here girls. :thumbup:

Come on those ivf :bfp:

:hug:

xx


----------



## Beckic

Hi girls,

I am officailly PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:- all three embies made it to today - and we had two transferred - one five cell and one four cell - which isnt bad for a day two transfer is it?
the third one was a three cell and we decided not to freeze it on its own so it was donated for research - feel a little bit sad for it - which is stupid i know!:blush:

soooo happy and relieved - on monday I really didn't think we would make it to transfer - from here on in I am going to Mrs Positive!!!

ET was fine except for the whole 'full bladder' thing. THroughout the whole process I had been dreading the full bladder part cos I have a v weak bladder and suffer from cystitus quite a lot and need the loo constantly at the best of times - so not being able to go to the loo scares the hell out of me. I am quite happy to do injections for a month, be sedated and stick 'bullets' up my arse - but a full bladder is my idea of torture.
Anyway - after waiting two hours i couldnt take it anymore and started to cry a bit with the pain (felt like a fool) so DH (bless him - he knows me well enough by now) asked the nurse what we could do and bless her - she bumped me up the queue for transfer - cos I was last on this list. Felt v v v bad for all the other girls who were desperate as well. So we got into the theatre and I actually cried out like a big baby when I had to move off hte trolley and the embryologist was so sweet and held my hand whislt they put the evil speculum in and did the ultrasound thing - it was so painful that I now have welts on my hands where I was bitting down through the procedure to stop myslef from crying.:dohh::dohh:
They were so sweet and afterwards when I kept apologizing for being such a baby he did say that I was really full and it was understandable and not to be embarrassed :blush::blush:
as soon as I could i got to the loo and it was quite possible the best (and longest) wee of my life!!!!! - although obviously now paranoid that I flushed the twins away!!
so after alot of embaressment I have two embies on board and hopefully snuggling in.
official test date is the 29th July - but I am going to POAS form tomorrow - first to check hcg out of my system (so excited about seeing my first ever BFP tomorrow morning - even if it isnt real!!!) and then - cross fingers - to put me out of my misery early.

Cant believe I am finally here - and now super protective of my tummy - keep talking to my embies - HAVE to not get attached to them - but its so nice to know that just for now I am a little bit pregnant for the first time in my life.
:hug::hug::hug: to everyone.

Tany and Mendy - hope you and embies are doing well - Mendy - cramping sound's good!!!

MrsG - soooo soon for you now - and :hugs::hugs::hugs:to all the August girls.

Robin - hope you are doing alright hun.

Akcher - :hugs:to the twins.

Oh - another quick question - for those lucky enough to be on the progesterone suppositories - do yours completely dissolve? cos half on the one I used last night was in the loo about an hour ago? is that OK?

Bx x x x :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Thats great news Beckic!! Your embies have done super well! yay for being PUPO!! 

My progesterone usually comes out the day after in the toilet :dohh: im sure its normal

Good luck hun

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Bec, there is nothing more satisfying than a good wee!!! 
So pleased for you and the twins. Get comfy in there you two!!

So now there are 3 PUPO princesses :happydance:

xx


----------



## wrightywales

Tanya said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, I hope no one will mind, I'd just like to hang around here, hopefully you'll all pop back from first tri for me!! I don't know how to change it, do you need to do it as it's your thread??
> 
> How's your 2ww going so far??
> 
> xx
> 
> Im ok hun.. just want to know either way :hissy: lol
> 
> I have changed the thead titile.. we will all be here routing for u
> 
> xxx:hug:Click to expand...

i think u should take the summer 09 bit out and make it the permanat 4 leaf clover ivf/icsi buddies thead cos i think its a brilliant thread and seems very popular


----------



## rbaker

Tanya and Mendy - so glad to hear you are both getting through the 2WW. Just keep busy and you will be done before you know it. (I know easy for me to say)

Beckic - I am so pleased to hear your lil embies made it to transfer. How blessed you are to have 2 transferred. I am keeping my fingers crossed you will have twins growing in no time. Yeah for seeing your first ever BFP tomorrow. I did the same thing.


----------



## Mendy

Beckic- YAY for being PUPO with 2 embies!!! Glad all went well, although sorry about the full bladder, it's just torture, isn't it?! 
Okay ladies, none of us will be left behind, I expect us all to announce our BFP's very soon!!!

:hug:


----------



## Brambletess

Hiya

Been stalking this thread for a while and am delighted so many of you are now Pupo! can't wait to hear all the BFPs being announced!! yay. Big congrats to Akcher

I would like to join this thread as i am hoping to start treatment in August, just waititng for :witch: to arrive so I can ring up and order my drugs for day 19. The trouble is I had a miscarriage nearly 4 weeks ago and i don't know when it will arrive could be in a few days could be in another month. My miscarriage was at 9weeks and was an unexpected pregnancy. I was due to start ICSI late May but ended up getting pregnant naturally which was amzing as I have blocked fallopian tubes. Anyway I am back to where i was in April waiting for the :witch: and uber health living. My acupuncturists advised me to see a chinese herbalist as well as her in order to get my blood stronger in time for ICSI as miscarriage can take it out of you. It is costing an arm and a leg but i hope it will be worth it.

Mrs G - hopefully we will be going through this at the same time roughly! be good to have firends to share this with. :hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Morning girls,

Brambletess - I was stalking you in the May thread - and so very sad to hear of your loss - crossing fingers that the witch shows her ugly face v soon so you can get started on your treatment and a BFP - which you truly deserve.

As for my update today - I did a 10miu test this morning - as I have decided to do a test each day to see the hcg go out of my ystem - and then hopefully a true BFP a few days later - AND it was a BFN!!??!!:shrug:
Really confused as I thought the hcg was in your system for about 10 days - and I only took it 4 days ago? Could my tests be faulty / have I done it wrong - or can it truly have gone already? I bought the 10miu cos I thought they were supposed to be really sensitive - so really surprised that it was negative.

TBH was a bit gutted cos I really wanted to see that BFP for the first time in my life - I cant even get a BFP when they artifically give me hcg!!!:haha::haha:
Oh well - hopefully the first time I see one it will be in two weeks time and will be for real.:winkwink:

Mendy - hope you are doing well hun - are you still thinking of testing tomorrow?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:to Robin, Akcher, Mrs G and all the August girls (and special ones for Tanya if you are still popping by)..

bx x x


----------



## Mrs G

Brambletess said:


> Hiya
> 
> Been stalking this thread for a while and am delighted so many of you are now Pupo! can't wait to hear all the BFPs being announced!! yay. Big congrats to Akcher
> 
> I would like to join this thread as i am hoping to start treatment in August, just waititng for :witch: to arrive so I can ring up and order my drugs for day 19. The trouble is I had a miscarriage nearly 4 weeks ago and i don't know when it will arrive could be in a few days could be in another month. My miscarriage was at 9weeks and was an unexpected pregnancy. I was due to start ICSI late May but ended up getting pregnant naturally which was amzing as I have blocked fallopian tubes. Anyway I am back to where i was in April waiting for the :witch: and uber health living. My acupuncturists advised me to see a chinese herbalist as well as her in order to get my blood stronger in time for ICSI as miscarriage can take it out of you. It is costing an arm and a leg but i hope it will be worth it.
> 
> Mrs G - hopefully we will be going through this at the same time roughly! be good to have firends to share this with. :hugs:

Hi, I was so pleased to read you got your :bfp: before your treatment started and then devastated for you at your loss. :hug: 

I'm guessing you're going to Bristol? I looked at the clinic there,they have a shorter waiting list than Salisbury but it's just a bit too far away for us. I'm also going to acupunturist and also waiting for the arrival of :witch:!! She's due anytime after tomorrow. It will be so nice to have someone to share this with. I've been stalking these poor girls here and I'm sure they're sick of me by now!!

Kath xx


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> i think u should take the summer 09 bit out and make it the permanat 4 leaf clover ivf/icsi buddies thead cos i think its a brilliant thread and seems very popular

good plan! Will you be sticking around with us?? Not at all long til Sept
x


Bec, that :bfp: WILL be for real in a few days time. Confused about the 10mui but it'll make it all the more special when you do get it!!
Mendy and Tanya have you tested???

x


----------



## Lilly123

hi girls:flower:

I am on a BnB break till Monday but forgot to tell u girls so popping in just to let u know i will be back on Monday.. just need to try and give my mind a break from too much ttc talk or i will go crazy.. this 2WW is so hard!! its already doing me good to step away from the laptop and google lol.. i test next wednesday..blood test.. so i am sure i will get nervous from monday...

I have changed the name of the thread so that it is for all IVF / ICSI buddies.... great idea wrightywhales..

ok.. so over and out for me for now.. l

Good luck girls and Mendy good luck for testing on Monday, I will pop in to check on u:hugs:

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1289/1289360clookijeaq.gif


love to u all

xxxx


----------



## angelcakes

Hello ladies,

Made it over to this thread, thanks for the invite.

For those that hadn't read my wee story on 'Aug IVF Buddies', here is my story so far:

Me 32 and DH 29 have been TTC for 2 years and in March of this year, via a Lap n Dye, it was discovered that I have severe endometriosis. So have been on Zoladex for 3 months now, due to get my Prostap injection on Tuesday 28th July and then to be starting the stimms approx 11th August, or thereabouts depending on when :witch: decides to show up.

Dont have any children yet, so hoping that this is our time for a :baby:

We were at the clinic on Tuesday to sign consent forms and to pay the money (aarrgghh!!) and we were talking to the nurse about 1 or 2 embryo transfer. I dont know what to do, DH wants to use just one as thats what the docs are recommending however I wamt to give this the best chance and want to use 2 but I'm worried about the complications. 

Also I have decided to take baby asprin and go for accupuncture, have any of you ladies thought about these also?

Look forward to hearing your stories and making new friends :hugs:

(Was going to read the thread to catch up...but its 31 pages long...boy oh boy you ladies can talk!!! :wacko:)


----------



## Mendy

Hello ladies!

:hi: Brambletess and angelcakes! Good luck on your upcoming IVF!!! 

Beckic-- I am thinking on doing an HPT tomorrow morning, but I'm not promising anything cause I may chicken out! :rofl: 

It's hard to explain, I want to know, but I don't. I want to know if it will be positive, but then again if it's negative I don't want to know cause I want to keep believing I am preggers at least for a while longer...make sense? LOL!

Tanya--Looking forward to Monday! Lots of luck! Can't wait to hear that BFP! 

:hug:


----------



## Beckic

Fully understand Mendy - it is nice just feeling pregnant isnt it - I keep getting so excited and just have to stop cos i know this might not work - but right now I feel really special - my boss rang earlier to see how I was and he said that he 'has a good feeling' about it - which got me even more excited - which is just stupid - its going to be a tough come down!:dohh:

Crossing everything for you hun whatever you decide re testing - and cos of damn time difference I will have to check BnB on my blackberry when i wake up in the middle of the night to go to the loo (which I do at least three times a night at the moment - thanks progesterone!) - soooo want this for you - you deserve it.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:to you sweetie.


Bx x x


----------



## akcher

Angelcakes - Welcome! Aug will be here in no time.
Mrs G - So excited for you! Just a few more days.
Brambletess - Thank you. I was heartbroken to hear of your loss. You're positive attitude is inspiring.
Mendy - I know how you feel. I started testing way too early and got gutted when I saw BFNs. Keep us updated if you test!
Tanya - Rest up girl. Taking a break is a great idea or else it will drive you mad!
Beckic - The only time I got a BFP on the trigger shot was a the day of. And it was very faint. It was nice to see that BFP finally though!


----------



## Mendy

Ladies, I updated my journal earlier today, but forgot to update on here. 

So...I tested this morning and....it's a BFP!!!! 

I don't want to get my hopes up too high though, just in case it's the trigger shot. It's been 13 days, and I've googled and read it takes 10 days to get out of your system, but others say 12 and even 14. 

So...I'm gonna keep testing over the weekend and hopefully this is IT!

I am trying SOOO hard to not get overly excited, just in case!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00680.JPG
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 12









DSC00682.JPG
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Beckic

OMG hun - as promised I am up at 4.40 in the morning over here sitting at my mac with an early morning cuppa to check up on you - (after the loo) you were the first thing I thought of - and I can now go back to bed happy :happydance::happydance:
SUch wonderul wonderful news hunni - I did a HPT 4 days after trigger shot and it was a BFN - so i honestly thinki this is for real hun.
OMG you're PREGNANT!!!!!

Rest up, send us all some of that 4 leaf clover luck and let yourself get (a little bit) excited!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!

Bx x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

YAY Mendy!!!! The four leaf clover works again!!

So pleased for you hun. Snuggle in tight little bean.
:hug:

x


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi, I would just like to introduce myself... (I have posted a more indepth intro in the Long Term and Assisted Conception board) I have just collected my medication and hope to start ICSI as soon as my AF arrives (around 26th July)

Anyway it will be so nice getting to know you all.... xxx


----------



## MaryB

Hi! I'm new too. I'm 43 and 11 months, and DH and I are TTC. 

This thread cheered me up last weekend while I waited for my beta test on Tuesday. (Thanks!!) Everyone here was testing a bit after July 14 so I didn't jump in since this is probably my last time. :yellowcard:

Well, I got a BFP (beta was 47 tuesday, 137 Friday) but they won't test me again until July 28 when they do an ultrasound. So, another wait! :coffee: 

I'm struggling to let the good news sink in, since mc at my age is 40-60%. Flipside of that is maybe someone can take away something from hearing my facts/data. I did assisted hatching this time (after 5 IUIs and one very wooly IVF experience!), and I think that helped alot. 

Good luck to everyone, right now and in decisions on next steps.


----------



## Beckic

hi sammy - :hugs::hugs::hugs: crossing everything for another 4 leaf clover bfp coming your way.

MaryB - congratulations on the bfp hun :happydance:- thats brilliant news - and hoping that your little one is snuggling in nicely.

b x x


----------



## ablaze

sorry to butt in your thread girls.. but my mum found a four leafed clover today on holidays.. and she text me to pass on the luck. so i would love to pass it on to all of you for your bfps!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

I took another HPT this morning and the line was lighter! I don't know if it's the hcg leaving the system or what, but today I used FMU and yesterday was second morning urine and yesterday's was darker. 

I'm scared to death that this may be the trigger still, although today is now day 14 since my trigger shot. 

Do you any of you know why the line would be getting lighter? My DH did say that yesterday's urine looks darker than today, even though yesterday was second morning urine. So I don't know what to think, I'm sooo confused!!

I will post the pictures of the second test later on today so you all can tell me what you think. 

Sammy2009 good luck on your ICSI cycle!
MaryB congrats on the BFP!

Dippy Yvanne- How cool! Thanks so much for passing on the luck, we need it!

:hug:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mendy said:


> I took another HPT this morning and the line was lighter! I don't know if it's the hcg leaving the system or what, but today I used FMU and yesterday was second morning urine and yesterday's was darker.
> 
> I'm scared to death that this may be the trigger still, although today is now day 14 since my trigger shot.
> 
> Do you any of you know why the line would be getting lighter? My DH did say that yesterday's urine looks darker than today, even though yesterday was second morning urine. So I don't know what to think, I'm sooo confused!!
> 
> I will post the pictures of the second test later on today so you all can tell me what you think.
> 
> Sammy2009 good luck on your ICSI cycle!
> 
> MaryB congrats on the BFP!
> 
> Dippy Yvanne- How cool! Thanks so much for passing on the luck, we need it!
> 
> :hug:

Thanks Mendy and good luck for your BFP... i really feel as though i know nothing now I have read some of your threads!!! And here was me thinking i knew all there was to know about ICSI,.... ha ha. Well i dont. I still have a lot to learn and not much time to learn it in! :dohh: I have read so many threads on forums about it and a friend from another forum i was once on has helped me a lot as well. I really hope you will be able to offer me your knowledge and help me through trying to understand it all. Best of luck to EVERYONE who is TTC with or without ICSI/IVF. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

I just thought I would mention something really funny... well i guess you had to be there... the other day I cracked open an egg and it was really full and then i realised it was a double yolk!!! I have never in my life cracked a double yolked egg!!! Then today we received a card through the post for some previous tennants and it was a card to announce the birth of their twins!!! Could this be a sign? lol.


----------



## MaryB

Mendy, We've got a real life four leaf clover now and Sammy cracking magic chicken eggs. Maybe you implanted late and the hormone is just starting to get up to a measurable level, causing concentrations change? From what I've read, the trigger should be out of your system by now. Hang in there :hugs: 

Sammy, If you get six yolks, that would be mine. My Doctor did a Hail Mary and put in all 6 embryos, given my age. We were ok with that, then I read online that assisted hatching can lead to twinning of each embryo. :shock: (unlikely!) Just hope one of those little guys sticks around.


----------



## Mrs G

Hey Sammy and Mary, great to have you!

xx


----------



## Mendy

Sammy2009 said:


> Mendy said:
> 
> 
> I took another HPT this morning and the line was lighter! I don't know if it's the hcg leaving the system or what, but today I used FMU and yesterday was second morning urine and yesterday's was darker.
> 
> I'm scared to death that this may be the trigger still, although today is now day 14 since my trigger shot.
> 
> Do you any of you know why the line would be getting lighter? My DH did say that yesterday's urine looks darker than today, even though yesterday was second morning urine. So I don't know what to think, I'm sooo confused!!
> 
> I will post the pictures of the second test later on today so you all can tell me what you think.
> 
> Sammy2009 good luck on your ICSI cycle!
> 
> MaryB congrats on the BFP!
> 
> Dippy Yvanne- How cool! Thanks so much for passing on the luck, we need it!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Thanks Mendy and good luck for your BFP... i really feel as though i know nothing now I have read some of your threads!!! And here was me thinking i knew all there was to know about ICSI,.... ha ha. Well i dont. I still have a lot to learn and not much time to learn it in! :dohh: I have read so many threads on forums about it and a friend from another forum i was once on has helped me a lot as well. I really hope you will be able to offer me your knowledge and help me through trying to understand it all. Best of luck to EVERYONE who is TTC with or without ICSI/IVF. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Sammy2009, 
Of course I don't mind! Any questions you have, ask away. I'd be more than glad to help! Oh, and I cracked an egg with two yolks as well!!! It's only happened once and it was about a year ago...it was the craziest thing ever!!! 
:hug:


----------



## Mendy

Ladies here are my two HPT's. Top one is for yesterday and bottom for today. Yesterday's pee is kinda yellowish, you can probably tell, and DH said that the yellowish background is probably making the line seem darker, but he really thinks they are both about the same.

What do you all think?


Also, I've felt pretty crampy...hope that's normal?!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00696.jpg
File size: 97.9 KB
Views: 8









DSC00699.jpg
File size: 103.6 KB
Views: 7









DSC00700.jpg
File size: 104.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MaryB

Mendy, They look about the same to me (dark too!) :dust:

Mrs G, Saw the calendar in your signature....do I have it right that the time's getting really close for your ICSI? Like Monday?!

Off to bed (spent half my day there already :sleep: )


----------



## vineyard

Mendy said:


> Ladies here are my two HPT's. Top one is for yesterday and bottom for today. Yesterday's pee is kinda yellowish, you can probably tell, and DH said that the yellowish background is probably making the line seem darker, but he really thinks they are both about the same.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> Also, I've felt pretty crampy...hope that's normal?!!

I was crampy for the first couple months! Totally normal. I kept asking my FS about it and she said the cramps are totally normal!!


----------



## Mrs G

Mendy I reckon if anthing the bottom one is slightly darker..... Either way, both :bfp:!!!

Mary, my ticker is a little bit of a cheat, :witch: is due today which means I can ring clinic tomorrow and go in for bloods. Will be on long protocol so have to wait for cd21 for down regs but it's a step in the right direction in my book!!!


xx


----------



## Sammy2009

MaryB said:


> Mendy, We've got a real life four leaf clover now and Sammy cracking magic chicken eggs. Maybe you implanted late and the hormone is just starting to get up to a measurable level, causing concentrations change? From what I've read, the trigger should be out of your system by now. Hang in there :hugs:
> 
> Sammy, If you get six yolks, that would be mine. My Doctor did a Hail Mary and put in all 6 embryos, given my age. We were ok with that, then I read online that assisted hatching can lead to twinning of each embryo. :shock: (unlikely!) Just hope one of those little guys sticks around.

Ha ha.... 6 embryos!!! Wow... and here was me feeling worried about two! I look like a big sissy now! :blush: Good luck (lets hope they dont all twin otherwise you are going to feel very FULL lol)


----------



## Sammy2009

Mendy said:


> Ladies here are my two HPT's. Top one is for yesterday and bottom for today. Yesterday's pee is kinda yellowish, you can probably tell, and DH said that the yellowish background is probably making the line seem darker, but he really thinks they are both about the same.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> Also, I've felt pretty crampy...hope that's normal?!!

Hey, they all look positive to me!!! Huge congratulations :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ena

Hello ladies. I'm new to the forum but I have been stalking you all for the last few weeks. As I do not know anyone else that is going or has gone through anything like this it has been really helpful following all your stories

I'm 38 and I have been TTC for the last 4 1/2 years. So far we have attempted IUI 3 times but no success. I have just had 2 embryos transferred following ICSI and I'm PUPO (should find out the outcome on Thursday but Im really scared to get a BFN). For the last few days I have been experiencing lower back pain and I dont know if this is a bad sign.

PS: Sorry but Im not up with many abbreviations.


----------



## Mrs G

Welcome Ena!

So exciting for you, you are almost through your 2ww. Will you test early do you think??

Kath xx


----------



## Ena

Hi Kath,

I really want to find out but I don't think I'll be testing early as I'm too scared to get a BFN. 

How are you feeling? I hope :witch: has arrived so that you can get started.


----------



## Lilly123

Welcome Sammy, Mary and Ena!! All the best for your journeys..

Ena, I test the day before u - on wednesday.. i am also too nervous to test before so will wait.... i have also had lower back pain.. dunno why..but good luck!!!!

From my side.. 3 days till blood test, getting a bit nervous.. i swing between being hopeful and negative... like it has not worked.. but part of me hopes it has... so time will tell.

Good luck for tomorrow Mendy and congrats again!

Hope the rest of u girls are well

Lots of love

Tanya:hugs:


----------



## Ena

Hi Tanya,

Good luck for Wednesday. I can wait to read you had a BFP.

I feel exactly like you do, one minute I'm extremely positive and the next I feel that it hasn't worked. I suppose it's my way to cope just in case it's bad news. 

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Ena said:


> Hi Tanya,
> 
> Good luck for Wednesday. I can wait to read you had a BFP.
> 
> I feel exactly like you do, one minute I'm extremely positive and the next I feel that it hasn't worked. I suppose it's my way to cope just in case it's bad news.
> 
> xx

I agree.. we also had failed 4IUIs so guess we are so used to failure... good luck for thursday hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Welcome Ena! I know how you feel. I too had 3 failed IUI's and was so scared to test the first time around because of being fearful of it being a BFN. 

Tanya and Ena!!!! I had forgotten to mention! I too have been having lower back pain off and on starting a few days after egg transfer! I kept complaining to DH and MIL about it, and MIL said, "That could very well be a good sign" and apparently...she's right!!!

So good luck, I'm sure that's a good thing!!!!


So I tested today and the line looks darker so I'm daring to say...I'M PREGNANT!!!! Woohooo!!! I've waited almost 2 years to say this!!!!! 
Here's the darker line of today's FMU
 



Attached Files:







DSC00702.jpg
File size: 104.6 KB
Views: 8









DSC00703.jpg
File size: 115.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lilly123

u r def pregnant my friend - woohoo:happydance:

so so happy for u:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Ena

Mendy no doubt about it you are definitely pregnant. I'm so pleased for you:happydance:

xx


----------



## rbaker

Mendy looks like you are definitely preggo. I am so very excited for you!!!!! Good luck with your test tomorrow.

Tanya I can't wait to see you post your BFP. Good luck and I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!

Beckic - how is your 2WW going. I hope your keeping busy and getting plenty of rest. 

To all the new ladies good luck to you as well.


----------



## Lilly123

rbaker said:


> Mendy looks like you are definitely preggo. I am so very excited for you!!!!! Good luck with your test tomorrow.
> 
> Tanya I can't wait to see you post your BFP. Good luck and I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!
> 
> Beckic - how is your 2WW going. I hope your keeping busy and getting plenty of rest.
> 
> To all the new ladies good luck to you as well.

Thanks hun.. you are such a rock supporting us thru this after what u have been thru... thank you :hugs:

so what are next steps for u hun?:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Complete side issue but has anyone else seen the new smilies?? I don't get the cow????

:mamafy:


But I like this one:flow:it reminds me of our clover!!!


xx


----------



## MaryB

Ena, :hi: Welcome!

Mendy, That's so excellent. :dance: I just tried to post a weblink here with beta level comparisons but since I'm too new they won't let me! (some anti-spam thing) Try Googling "betabase" if you are curious tomorrow. 

Kath, I wondered about the cow too. Your asking right now made me remember (from the time I lived in the UK) that people there call a girl acting like a ditz a "cow" (um, not that anyone ever called ME that...). 

Does anyone know if you're supposed to lie down and rest everytime your body tells you too?!!! I'm setting a napping world record.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, just stopping in to wish you luck. Hope to see some beautiful bfp's really soon! xx


----------



## Mendy

Very informational website, MaryB! Thanks!!!


----------



## rbaker

Tanya

It gives me pleasure to cheer on you ladies. It also gives me hope to see you ladies come through with BFP's. Although I will admit this week was a little hard knowing that I could have been getting one also. I am trying really hard to be stong and move on. I have an appointment to get a second opinion on Tuesday. We will see what the new Dr. says but probably we will move on to Donor Eggs in a few months. We are just going to try and save up instead of looking into financing. I just don't want to borrow any money for this, I think we would be better off to save for a few months and then move on.


----------



## Mrs G

Robin, we really appreciate you sticking around with us. You are amazing and such a strong woman. Please keep us posted on what happens tomorrow. And remember we are here to support you as well as the other way around!

Kath xxx


----------



## MissAma

Hello ladies, just popping by with some truckloads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MaryB

Robin, 

Maybe you could ask the second opinion doctor to do a test for the anti-mullarian hormone? It is supposed to be better than the FSH test in indicating ovarian reserve. 

If my current cycle/IVF goes poof, donor egg is probably next for me, and the AMH test result helped me at least start thinking about it (very, very reluctantly...:ignore:...and then out of the blue we won this IVF cycle in a drawing. Hopefully we'll have the complete Hollywood ending but this is real life!). 

So, very glad you are still here too and wish you the best for tomorrow.


----------



## MaryB

Robin, 

I just reread my message to you and realized I didn't mention my reaction to the first doctor saying go with donor egg. Basically, it was :saywhat: Very glad you are challenging that opinion!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Mary, you WON your IVF cycle????? 
x


----------



## MaryB

Yup! On DH's birthday too! Amazingly lucky, and then a BFP...more luck! 

The best thing is the karma: in Spring 2008 our IVF clinic had sort of messed up on whether I do a 3 day or 5 day transfer: in fact, after a failed 5-day, two more seasoned doctors told me given my age a 5 day was wrong for me (and we should have done assisted hatching and they shouldn't have said I was at risk for triplets). I went somewhere else and did IUI's for 6 months. But then we decide to go to a seminar put on by the same clinic, largely because there's a drawing for a free IVF, and in a very crowded room they call our number! This go round has been night and day better than last year :thumbup: (and my former doctor is no longer with the clinic).


----------



## akcher

Wow so much has happened this weekend!!
 
Mendy I'm soooo happy for you~! Huge congrats! Now we find out if it's one or two! :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::bunny:\\:D/ (I think that is all the happy smilies!)

Sammy, Mary and Ena welcome :wave: Where in the IVF process are you? Any dates for us to look forward to?


----------



## Mendy

Wow, MaryB, lucky you!!! I'm telling you, I would never in a million years have that kind of luck! LOL!

Today was my blood draw for beta. Told the nurses and Doctors about my positive HPT's and they were all saying congratulations! I told them I was excited but didn't want to get too excited until I heard the numbers! Doctor said he will call me later today with the results. 

Now hopefully he doesn't keep me waiting forever... :)


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls

Hope u r all well... so a bit of news from my side.. I have mild OHSS.. in alot of pain and discomfort.. tummy so so swollen.... but FS took bloods today and she put me on bed rest for 2 days .. go for bloods again on wednesday to check estrogen and do pregnancy test :happydance:

So i am bound to the couch... my mom is cross with me for having IVF as she is upset I have OHSS and says i have done this to myself and i am messing with nature...:growlmad: but i know she is just upset cause she does not like to see her only child in pain..

Cant wait to hear your results Mendy!!!! maybe its triplets or sextuplets :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Tan, glad to hear you're taking it easy! I can understand why your mum is saying that. TBH one of the reasons we haven't told my parents is that they'll worry. You only have to tell my mum you're feeling a bit under the weather and she's round making tea and washing up!! The other thing that occured to me is that IVF wasn't really around when our parents were young. If they had been in our positions, none of us would probably exist!!! So I guess it is hard for them to comprehend it sometimes?? FX for Wed fro you hun.

Mendy, keep us posted on those bloods.

:hug:to you all.

xx


----------



## Mendy

Sorry about your OHSS Tanya! Rest up and take it easy though!! 

I hope its not sextuplets!!! :rofl:

I mentioned in my journal but forgot to do it here... I have brownish red discharge with some bad cramping around 4 am this morning! (sorry TMI) I always get this right before AF and AF was supposed to be due tomorrow, so I'm freaking out!!! I hope it doesn't mean anything!!! The cramping went away now though, but that discharge is there every time I wipe. 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I hope everything's okay, I just can't help not freaking out!!!


----------



## Mrs G

[-o&lt; too mendy.xx But reckon this one's a sticky.


----------



## MaryB

Tanya, You are so right to take it easy and get that bed rest! I had only a very, very mild case once (they said bedrest was optional) but my ovaries felt like watermelons. Hope you get past the hump and feel better very soon. :hugs:

Akcher, Congrats on those twins. :friends: To answer your question, next thing for me is the first ultrasound, on July 28, which will be 6 weeks on the nose.

Mendy, Hope you hear soon!


----------



## MaryB

Mendy, Just saw your new note. Oh, that is annoying! But I've read it happens even with a positive though. [-o&lt; too.


----------



## Lilly123

praying all ok Mendy.. I am sure all is fine :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Mendy - Fingers crossed for you hun, keep us all updated. We're rootin for you :hugs:

Tanya - You take it easy girl :hugs:

:dust: to all the other ladies at each of your stages

Well, one week till my Prostap injection, woohoo!!! Although my moods are a all over the place just now, one minute I'm soo positive and think that within 5 weeks I could be pregnant and then I get depressed cause I think 'dont get too cocky', cause it just may not happen. So my thinking right now is that if I think 'its not going to work' and it doesnt then I'm prepared but if it does then its a bonus. But then the docs tell you to be positive...argh, I'm sooo confused.

Has anyone else been on prostap prior to the stimms and did you have any side effects?

I'm also going to get acupuncture, but I dont know how many sessions to get, has anyone else had acupuncture?


----------



## Mendy

Hello ladies! The Dr called me and made it official! I'm pregnant! Beta levels are at 100 which he said is good. :)

I asked about the cramping and brownish discharge and he said it's normal. If I have any more for a week straight then I should give him a call. 

I do have to stay on progesterone injections, but don't know if it will be for 10 or 12 weeks. 

I pray and hope that this is a sticky bean/beans!

Thanks for all the support ladies! Hoping you all can join me really soon! The 4 leaf clover will not fail us!!!

:hug:


----------



## MaryB

Mendy, _So_ thrilled. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: And 100 is right on the money. Yay!!!


----------



## Mrs G

YAY Mendy, so pleased for you hun. Snuggle in tight lo.

:hugs:

Angelcakes - I'm having acupuncture. I'll be having one during down regs, one during stims and then 2 either side of ET. If you look on the Zita West website, she lists ones which are fert specialists.

xx


----------



## Lilly123

yay mendy - great news!! Hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months

I had a really bad nite last nite.. was in so much pain with this OHSS.. seems to get worse at nite.. today i am quite sore but not moving too much.. 1 day till test day....:happydance:

Take care and good luck girls :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

congrats mendyxxxxxx

tanya good luck with ur test tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelcakes

Mendy - Congratulations hun. Just getting to know you and now you'll be off to the 1st Trimester forum. All the best and I hope this is a sticky one :hugs:

Mrs G - Well thats what i was thinking about doing. I was told that the egg transfer was the most important part but I feel that I need to prepare my body first. So will also have one on down reg, one on stimms and then before/after ET.


----------



## angelcakes

Tanya said:


> yay mendy - great news!! Hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months
> 
> I had a really bad nite last nite.. was in so much pain with this OHSS.. seems to get worse at nite.. today i am quite sore but not moving too much.. 1 day till test day....:happydance:
> 
> Take care and good luck girls :hugs:

Sorry Tanya, also forgot to wish you lucky for tomorrow. Hope you're feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## MaryB

Tanya, That sounds _really_ uncomfortable. Hang in there, and call the nurse/doctor if need be. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hope everyone is ok today. 

Don't forget to get yourselves our lucky logo girlies!

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G said:


> Hope everyone is ok today.
> 
> Don't forget to get yourselves our lucky logo girlies!
> 
> xx

You are such a great recruiter!!!:kiss: You are def the 4 Leaf Clover Ambassador :kiss:


----------



## Mrs G

Well you, our founding member, will be buggering off to first tri soon, so I thought I'd do some recruitment to keep up the numbers !!

Hope you're feeling ok today.

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G said:


> Well you, our founding member, will be buggering off to first tri soon, so I thought I'd do some recruitment to keep up the numbers !!
> 
> Hope you're feeling ok today.
> 
> xx

:haha::haha: u r funny... well i wont bugger off...will be a while before I move to 1st trimester... like 12 weeks lol... let me see if i am pregnant first lol

Thanks honey :kiss:


----------



## Mrs G

Tanya said:


> :haha::haha: u r funny... well i wont bugger off...will be a while before I move to 1st trimester... like 12 weeks lol... let me see if i am pregnant first lol
> 
> Thanks honey :kiss:

No "ifs", reckon this one is a done deal!!!

x


----------



## Beckic

Droppin in with :hugs::hugs::hugs:for everyone.
Too many of us now to do a rollcall - so general big hugs and lots of luck and sticky dust to everyone.

So excited about tomorrow for you Tan - I'm with Mrs G - the OHSS is a v good sign. When will you be able to let us know?

As for me the TWW is speeding by - had my final session of acupuncture today so have done all I can - if they are alive in there then I have done the best I can and they should be implanting nicely - if they havent made it - I'll be OK - I'll allow myself a little cry and then onwards to the next cycle.
I may not be this calm this time next week though - so expect you girls to remind me!

Luv to everyone - and especially all little beans,

Bx x x :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Good luck for tomorrow Tanya!!! Sorry about OHSS, but hopefully it's all for a good cause, and hopefully it doesn't get TOO uncomfortable! 

Beckic- One more week to go! YAY!!! 

angelcakes- I plan to stick around for awhile...I want to make sure I see/hear heartbeats and all is okay. I will always drop in here and check on you ladies! 

IVF clinic called me today and set up my first ultrasound in 2 weeks! Aug 4th at 7:30 I will be hearing baby/babies heartbeat, if everything goes well and I hope it does. They are keeping me on progesterone injections and suppositories until either week 10 or 12 of pregnancy. 

All the rest of the ladies waiting to undergo IVF, LOTS of luck and :dust: :dust: so you all get your BFP's soon!


----------



## angelcakes

Ladies, how do I get the sparkle on my signature? Feeling a little left out at the moment :blush:


----------



## MaryB

Hi, Angelcakes, 

For the four leaf clover signature, go to the very first page of the thread, there's a couple messages saying where to go for the signature and also showing the actual commands for the signature. 

I just tried cutting and pasting in the commands but I'm pretty inept :comp: It seems to have worked for everyone else though!

Edited: Wait, it worked!. Here's the commands to use (take out the asterisks): [*URL=https://www.sparklee.com][*IMG]https://img801.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/05/30/88175a8122ba2651ddfb5c022383f43b.gif[/*IMG][/url][*img]https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif[/*img][/url*]


----------



## angelcakes

MaryB - thanks hun, got it now. Now I'm feel part of the gang :thumbup:


----------



## Lilly123

welcome to the gang angel cakes and good luck :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Girls.. I am PREGNANT!!! They just called.. beta is 150,, cant belive this has actually happened.. 4 leaf clover girls are on a roll :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am shaking... i cant type....love u alll:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

congrats tanya 

wish u a happy and healthy 9 months :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MaryB

Tanya, :bfp:!!!! Congratulations! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## akcher

TANYA!! YAY!!! I'm so happy for you!! CONGRATS hon! :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::bunny:=D&gt;


----------



## angelcakes

Tanya hun thats fab news. Congratulations!!! So have you worked out your due date yet? :hugs:

Wow this really is a lucky thread...fx for the rest of us all!!!


----------



## Lilly123

angelcakes said:


> Tanya hun thats fab news. Congratulations!!! So have you worked out your due date yet? :hugs:
> 
> Wow this really is a lucky thread...fx for the rest of us all!!!

Guess what.. my due date is April Fools Day... 1 April :haha::haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

It'll be early tanya!! I say 'it' but your beta is high so multiples????


----------



## Sammy2009

Tanya said:


> Girls.. I am PREGNANT!!! They just called.. beta is 150,, cant belive this has actually happened.. 4 leaf clover girls are on a roll :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am shaking... i cant type....love u alll:hugs:

Excellent news!!!! Congratulations hun!!!! :happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

I knew it!!! SOOOOO pleased for you Tanya!!! YAY for the four leaf clover luck!

xxx

PS LOVE the ticker!!


----------



## Mrs G

I know people have mixed feelings about the success threads but I was wondering if we should maybe think about something on the first page here to record what's going on with us all, good and bad. Not sure what you all think??? It could be a combination of a graduation for those with bfps and something like the flower garden for those not so lucky.

Only problem might be that I think Tanya you'd have to be the one to update it and as I predicted you'll be buggering off to first tri now!!

Any thoughts girls??

xx


----------



## angelcakes

Tanya - Dont worry about the 1st April, by friend had a little boy on the 1st and he is a little angel. Quite sure yours will be too :happydance:

Mrs G - I think that would be a great idea, cause its hard sometimes to keep up to date with everyone.


----------



## Beckic

Tanya - posted in your journal as well hun - but had to say it here as well - soooooooooooo happy for you. It's wonderful news - and another win for the 4 leaf clover girls.

AS for me - the period cramps that i had had since ET are getting worse and I keep getting so hot - it just feels like AF is around the corner - and I cant keep on kidding myself for much longer they are implantation pains - cos they started straight after my 2 day ET which is far too early for implantation - so am pretty sure its the witch. Just tryin to stay calm!
:hugs::hugs:to everyone.


Bx x x


----------



## rbaker

Congrats Tanya!!! I am so happy for you!! This has been such a lucky thread for most everyone. 

Beckic - Keep hoping its not over till the witch shows with full force. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.

As for me I had my appointment yesterday with a Doc for a second opinion. It went well, he offered better explanations of the problems we incurred with the retrieval then the other Doc. We were there for approximately an hour talking with him. As for the other doc only talked to us about 10 min. I am going to start basically from the beginning with some of the testing I had already done just so he can see my results and monitor me closely. However DE are not out of the question still. We will just see how it goes with the test results. He seemed to think most of what we told him did not correspond correctly with the results we had. So we will see. I may be doing IVF with my eggs again next in September we will just have to see.


----------



## akcher

Beckic - I had cramping that was on and off. It was exactly like AF cramps and I was so sure it didn't work. Don't lose hope because it can happen! When are you due for a test?

Robin - I'm glad this dr is exploring all options and willing to try again. Sept will be here in no time.


----------



## Lilly123

thanks girls :hugs:

beckic.. i have had AF pains too so dont worry.. its normal...

RBaker - great news on your appt

Mrs G - I am happy to update.. Fertility Friends has a nice page I can use as base and put together.. girls.. if u can just PM me your current state i.e. date of starting stimms, date of EC, Date of Transfer and outcome and I will put it together and u can tell me if you like it.. Mrs G.. u have some great ideas.. and no I will not be buggering off to 1st tri... too scared to go there plus I dont know anyone there and rather stay with u lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. I'm the second post on here so if it's too much of a pain, I'm happy to do it, it'll just be on page 2!! 

ikwym about first tri, you're more than welcome to stick around here, maybe you'll bring us some more luck!!

xx


----------



## Beckic

Robin - brilliant news on getting some more tests - at least then you can make the best decision - rather than that other dr who practically gave you only one option. Crossing everything for you hun.

MrsG - lovely idea re the status thread.

Akcher - I am due to test next wednesday officially but am doing a test each morning at the moment - but trying not to stress over the BFN's. How many days post transfer did you get your BFP (sorry I cant remember - the start of our treatments all seem a million years ago now!!) and what day transfer did you have?

To all the other girls - lots of :hugs::hugs: How's everyone doing?

Bxx x


----------



## MaryB

:wave:Ena, Do I remember right that your test tomorrow/Thursday? If so, good luck!


----------



## akcher

Beckic - I got a BFN on 9DPO and 10DPO and I just couldn't handle it anymore. It brought me down the whole day. So I decided to just wait until the doctor did a blood test on 15 DPO. I did a day 5 blast transfer.


----------



## Mendy

Tanya!!! OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: :happydance: :dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:


I've bee DYING to get on here all day to find our your results but our house came through today and we got the keys and we started cleaning and setting up stuff today at the new house for move in tomorrow....and...ANYWAY, enough about me, OMG!!! Wonderful news!!! 

This truly is a lucky thread! Can't wait for the rest of you ladies to join us!!!!

BTW, Tanya- My due date is supposed to be May 30th....Dr didn't tell me, I just figured it up by googling how to calculate your due date (damn google! LOL!) So I'm only a day before you!


----------



## Lilly123

Mendy said:



> Tanya!!! OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: :happydance: :dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:
> 
> 
> I've bee DYING to get on here all day to find our your results but our house came through today and we got the keys and we started cleaning and setting up stuff today at the new house for move in tomorrow....and...ANYWAY, enough about me, OMG!!! Wonderful news!!!
> 
> This truly is a lucky thread! Can't wait for the rest of you ladies to join us!!!!
> 
> BTW, Tanya- My due date is supposed to be May 30th....Dr didn't tell me, I just figured it up by googling how to calculate your due date (damn google! LOL!) So I'm only a day before you!

yay :happydance::happydance: thanks hun xxxx


----------



## Ena

Hello ladies. I&#8217;m sorry I haven&#8217;t been in touch for a few days but, thanks to some vandals, the all area has been without electricity since Monday afternoon&#8230;&#8230;

First of all I would like to say congratulations to Tanya fantastic news I&#8217;m really pleased and excited for you.

Unfortunately I have not even had the pleasure to test as AF arrived on Wednesday. I am disappointed but getting upset will certainly not change anything.


----------



## Lilly123

Ena said:


> Hello ladies. Im sorry I havent been in touch for a few days but, thanks to some vandals, the all area has been without electricity since Monday afternoon
> 
> First of all I would like to say congratulations to Tanya fantastic news Im really pleased and excited for you.
> 
> Unfortunately I have not even had the pleasure to test as AF arrived on Wednesday. I am disappointed but getting upset will certainly not change anything.

Im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Oh hunni - I am so very sorry. 
It's all so unfair. 
And please do let allow yourself to get upset if you need to - you need to grieve for the lost cycle, for the lost hope.
It might not change anything - but a good cry at least lets it all out.

We are all here for you.

Bx x x


----------



## akcher

Ena I'm so sorry it didn't happen for you. *hug*


----------



## Mrs G

So sorry Ena. If you need anything, you know where we are.
:hug:


----------



## angelcakes

Ena - I'm soo sorry to hear your news. Where you private or NHS?


----------



## angelcakes

Tanya - Check you out, 6% preggers woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Ena

Thank you very much to all of you for the kind words.

Beckic  I understand what you are trying to say its probably best to let myself get upset than bottle it all up. At the moment Im just trying to keep positive and focus and prepare for the next treatment (dont know yet when it will take place) 

Angelcakes - We were doing it on the NHS but we had to pay for the drugs. I say we were as from now on we will have to go totally private. 

Ladies if you dont mind I will stick around here as it makes feel better when I read about your good news. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Of course you can stay, you'll be starting again before you know it.

xx


----------



## Lilly123

hi girls

so i had my second beta which is equivalent to 16DPO and is now 308 which is double from 2 days of 155 which seems good. so feeling much better as had a scan today and she could not see anything but she said beta has to be at least 500 to see something.. i only found out later in day my numbers so thats why could not see it... shew as they are only 300.... then she said.. we just need to make sure it is not ectopic and i was like WHAT??? Like freak me out?? But all looks fine now that i know was too early... so back again at FS for more bloods on monday for OHSS and maybe another scan.. she said i have more fluid in abdomen from OHSS so have to watch it closely.. still in pain but being pregnant takes away the pain lol - fingers crossed all goes well.. but with doubling figures after all my googling things are hopefully looking good...

hope u r all well girls..
:hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Tanya - thats brilliant news hunni.

Ena - v proud of you for your positivity hun :hugs::hugs:

lots of hugs and good luck to everyone.

As for me - BFN on tests again today at 11dpo - wednesday is coming around fast now but with these BFN's and the AF cramps getting worse I am sure I am out. Ena you will have to send me some of your PMA.

Bx x :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Ena- so very sorry hun! :hugs::hugs:

Tanya- Wooohoo! Looks like things are looking good for you!!! Numbers are doubling! :happydance::happydance: Glad all is going well. 

I have no signs or symptoms as of yet, except a little more spotting last night, (not red) and not much more cramping. I really do hope everything's going good in there, I just can't help but worry! But we'll see how it goes in about 11 days!


----------



## Mrs G

Bec, sending you lots of PMA and sticky vibes. :hug:

xx


----------



## Ena

Beckic  Sending you lots and more PMA. Looking forward to seeing your BFP on Wednesday:dust::hug:


----------



## Lilly123

Ena.. you are welcome to stay as long as u wish..

Beckic - good luck for monday!!! Have everything crossed for u :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Beckic

AF came this morning girls - I knew she was coming so had kinda dealt with it already - am gutted and am allowing myself to feel a bit down today - but on the whole I really am fine. turned my IPod up loud this morning and cleaned the house from top to bottom - my oven now sparkles!! - and sang my heart out - so feel much better.

I feel bad for DH - cos his little soldiers did everything they were supposed to - and I kinda let us down. I feel a bit angry that they cant find anything wrong with us - that everything went well with this cycle and we put back in two decent embryos and supposedly had perfect endometrial lining - yet I have had awful AF pain from two days post transfer. I just feel that they didnt have a chance? but thats something I can discuss with the dr next time around - and we could consider going to blast and maybe asking them about increased progesterone? I dunno - also next time they can put me on a higher stimms dose from the outset so I should get more eggs and then hopefully some frosties as well - which would be great.

Because of my lovely wonderful PCT (i cant sing the praises of the NHS enough - my hospital has been great) I get my next free go in Ocotber - and if that doesn't work my final go will be early in 2010 - so its not over for me - and there are things we have learnt form this initial try. It was too much to hope for that it would work first time around! But who knows - second time might be the charm.

Feel a bit sad that this time last week DH and I were talking about having twins - but its OK - its not over for me. Just gonna take me a bit longer thats all.

Hugs to everyone for all the good luck wishes - and I am not gonna leave this thread - cos hopefully I'll have some advice for you girls going through treatment at the mo and October will be here in no time.

Bx x x x:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Im so so sorry hun :kiss::hugs:


----------



## akcher

Beckic - I'm sorry to hear that it didn't work. I really admire your positive attitude about moving forward.

I had quite a scare last night. I woke up to my undies soaked in blood. I ran to the bathroom and I had a blood clot. We decided to wait and page my dr in the morning. Because if it was a miscarriage, going to the emergency room at 3AM will not stop it. It was a horrible night, I hardly slept. I had to go to another location for an emergency scan. The twins both were moving and their little hearts beating away. The dr said there is a blood clot in there that needs to get out so will probably bleed until it does but other than that everything is fine. I should ring my regular dr on Monday and be on bed rest this weekend. We were both very lucky but what an awful experience.


----------



## Lilly123

akcher said:


> Beckic - I'm sorry to hear that it didn't work. I really admire your positive attitude about moving forward.
> 
> I had quite a scare last night. I woke up to my undies soaked in blood. I ran to the bathroom and I had a blood clot. We decided to wait and page my dr in the morning. Because if it was a miscarriage, going to the emergency room at 3AM will not stop it. It was a horrible night, I hardly slept. I had to go to another location for an emergency scan. The twins both were moving and their little hearts beating away. The dr said there is a blood clot in there that needs to get out so will probably bleed until it does but other than that everything is fine. I should ring my regular dr on Monday and be on bed rest this weekend. We were both very lucky but what an awful experience.

u poor thing... glad all is ok :hugs:


----------



## Beckic

OMG akcher - am so glad hun that the twins are fine - u poor thing - when does the stress ever end eh?

hugs to you and the bobbas hunni.

bx x x :hugs:


----------



## MaryB

Hey, there! Been away a bit. Preparing for a humungous job interview Monday, then my first ultrasound is Tuesday (also our 2nd anniversary!). 

Ena and Beckic, Very sorry about the news. Totally inspired by how you got back in the saddle so fast.

Akcher, That's a nightmare. Glad the docs were on the ball and could answer your questions well. Good luck with the follow up Monday.


----------



## Beckic

MaryB said:


> Hey, there! Been away a bit. Preparing for a humungous job interview Monday, then my first ultrasound is Tuesday (also our 2nd anniversary!).
> 
> Ena and Beckic, Very sorry about the news. Totally inspired by how you got back in the saddle so fast.
> 
> Akcher, That's a nightmare. Glad the docs were on the ball and could answer your questions well. Good luck with the follow up Monday.

Good luck for the job interview AND the ultrasound hunni - good grief its all go for you!! Hope its the best week ever.

b x x :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Bec, I am so sorry hun but you sound amazingly positive about it all. Allow yourself time to feel sad but also focus on October, cos that is so close. Like you say, you can learn from this cycle and maybe do things differently next time. Lots of :hugs: to you babe. xxx

Tanya, are you still up for sorting out our 'progress' page? I think we def need to celebrate the lovely bfps and also need some flowers in our garden to remember. 

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G said:


> Bec, I am so sorry hun but you sound amazingly positive about it all. Allow yourself time to feel sad but also focus on October, cos that is so close. Like you say, you can learn from this cycle and maybe do things differently next time. Lots of :hugs: to you babe. xxx
> 
> Tanya, are you still up for sorting out our 'progress' page? I think we def need to celebrate the lovely bfps and also need some flowers in our garden to remember.
> 
> xx

Hi hun

will work on it today.. i am so sorry but today first day i feel normal 

xxxx


----------



## Lilly123

Let me know what you think.. i am really struggling with formatting... 




https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

June / July 09 Outcome 

Akcher ICSI :yipee:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel:
Mendy ICSI :yipee:
Tanya ICSI :yipee:
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB [-o&lt;

August / September 09 Outcome

Angelcakes

Mrs G

Wrightwhales

Brambletess

Sammy2009 ​


----------



## MaryB

Hi, Tanya, I've had two blood tests confirming BFP :yipee: but no ultrasound yet to confirm it's not ectopic. So, prayerful is right (especially being almost 44)! I'll let you know Tuesday if it's an unqualified :yipee: Glad you are feeling a little back to normal. Keep resting though!


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS Mary! Wonderful news!!


----------



## gumb69

hi,

do you mind if i join this thread. ttc for 16 months. third cycle using fertility treatment on pregynl injections, amoxycillin, LDN and this month just started using femera.
i only read back a few pages, but congrats Mary B and Tanya on your BFP's.
Akcher - congrats and twins too as well OMG! IVF really is wonderful.


----------



## Lilly123

MaryB said:


> Hi, Tanya, I've had two blood tests confirming BFP :yipee: but no ultrasound yet to confirm it's not ectopic. So, prayerful is right (especially being almost 44)! I'll let you know Tuesday if it's an unqualified :yipee: Glad you are feeling a little back to normal. Keep resting though!

Wow thats fab fab news!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

why are u concerned about ectopic???

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

gumb69 said:


> hi,
> 
> do you mind if i join this thread. ttc for 16 months. third cycle using fertility treatment on pregynl injections, amoxycillin, LDN and this month just started using femera.
> i only read back a few pages, but congrats Mary B and Tanya on your BFP's.
> Akcher - congrats and twins too as well OMG! IVF really is wonderful.

welcome Gumbe!!! :hugs:


----------



## MaryB

Welcome, Gumb69! :flower: Sounds like you are stimming at the moment? When's your retrieval?


----------



## MaryB

Tanya said:


> MaryB said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Tanya, I've had two blood tests confirming BFP :yipee: but no ultrasound yet to confirm it's not ectopic. So, prayerful is right (especially being almost 44)! I'll let you know Tuesday if it's an unqualified :yipee: Glad you are feeling a little back to normal. Keep resting though!
> 
> Wow thats fab fab news!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> why are u concerned about ectopic???
> 
> xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Tanya, I'm worried about everything!!! My eggs are so old... I'll feel better if I see something on the ultrasound Tuesday. Sorry to be so 8-[ I sure know what a BFN feels like, after 5 IUI's and an IVF before this one, so I truly am glad (and lucky) to get this far!


----------



## Mrs G

Tanya said:


> Let me know what you think.. i am really struggling with formatting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies
> 
> June / July 09 Outcome
> 
> Akcher ICSI :yipee:
> RBaker ICSI :flow::angel:
> Mendy ICSI :yipee:
> Tanya ICSI :yipee:
> Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
> Ena IVF :flow::angel:
> MaryB [-o&lt;
> 
> August / September 09 Outcome
> 
> Angelcakes
> 
> Mrs G
> 
> Wrightwhales
> 
> Brambletess
> 
> Sammy2009 ​

OMG, I love it!! You're amazing! There was no rush hun. xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Welcome gumb69!!

Mary - YYAAYY!!!

Kath xx


----------



## gumb69

thanks for all the welcome's

Mary B - do you mean egg retrieval? i'm not having that at the minute. the doctor hopes all the other drugs will work. 
hopefully it will work i got pregnant before but miscarried at 5 weeks, and that was when i still had my ovarian cyst.
i only have 1 ovary and 1 fallopian tube left so hopefully the drugs will work if not then it will be the IVF route. x


----------



## Mrs G

I think pregnyl is one of the stims drugs for ivf, are you using that to get ovary kicked into action? xx


----------



## Lilly123

MaryB said:


> Tanya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryB said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Tanya, I've had two blood tests confirming BFP :yipee: but no ultrasound yet to confirm it's not ectopic. So, prayerful is right (especially being almost 44)! I'll let you know Tuesday if it's an unqualified :yipee: Glad you are feeling a little back to normal. Keep resting though!
> 
> Wow thats fab fab news!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> why are u concerned about ectopic???
> 
> xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tanya, I'm worried about everything!!! My eggs are so old... I'll feel better if I see something on the ultrasound Tuesday. Sorry to be so 8-[ I sure know what a BFN feels like, after 5 IUI's and an IVF before this one, so I truly am glad (and lucky) to get this far!Click to expand...


Oh honey.. I am sure it is fine but Fingers crossed!! Btw how many Days past egg retrieval are you now? I am just trying to see how early they are doing do a scan?:hugs: Good luck


----------



## MaryB

Gumb69, Oh, right.  :dohh: Was assuming IVF but of course it could be IUI or something else. 

Cheers, Kath!

Tanya, The egg retrieval and fertilization was on June 30, so this ultrasound on July 28 is exactly at 4 weeks fetal age but something like 5 weeks 4 days from the start of my last period (gestational age). They say it's 50/50 that we'd hear any heartbeat tuesday. Thanks


----------



## Mrs G

So excited for you Mary!! The clover works again!!

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Tanya said:
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.. i am really struggling with formatting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies
> 
> June / July 09 Outcome
> 
> Akcher ICSI :yipee:
> RBaker ICSI :flow::angel:
> Mendy ICSI :yipee:
> Tanya ICSI :yipee:
> Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
> Ena IVF :flow::angel:
> MaryB [-o&lt;
> 
> August / September 09 Outcome
> 
> Angelcakes
> 
> Mrs G
> 
> Wrightwhales
> 
> Brambletess
> 
> Sammy2009 ​
> 
> OMG, I love it!! You're amazing! There was no rush hun. xxxClick to expand...

God im on there! Im getting scared now... I have wanted this for so long, dreamt, hoped, prayed but now I have this bag of meds in front of me and AF is due today im starting to get scared. Will i be able to cope? What if i cant? Is it going to be a wrong decision now im 37? Am i too old for all this? Yeah ok my daughter is 11 now and when i fell pregnant with her it was unexpected... i didnt have any time for reservations! I was pregnant and after the shock i got on with it. This time i have a choice. I cant believe im thinking like this after 1.5 years of all these tests, being so broody... I just all of a sudden feel so scared and i dont know why. I find it hard as it is to work full time, clean the house, look after my daughter and my husband and my cats (lol)... how will i cope with a baby as well! I feel so confused. Part of me wonders, "was it just the challenge of getting pregnant?" ... every month testing, hoping, praying... now the challenge is almost over because it probably will happen. I certainly havent done or been like that knowingly or consiously. My head is all over the place. I never thought this was going to happen to me a day before I may be able to start IVF/ICSI. :nope:](*,)


----------



## MaryB

Sammy, It is so scary. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Even when you've already thought about it alot it gets scary, because now it's real. 

Getting pregnant is a huge decision so it's probably good you are working through mixed feelings. Maybe a question to think about is, would you regret it if you didn't take it up a notch to IVF? The IVF drugs are pretty foreign at first, but you get used to them and the whole routine. Just be easy on yourself -- e.g. the drugs made me a bit spacy and I finally decided it was ok that I wasn't thinking about every detail in my life anymore! 

Take care and let us know how you are feeling. 

:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

:hug: sammy. Did af arrive?? When do you start down regs? Like Mary said, is is natural to be nervous. Sometimes I think I'm so focused on getting pg, that when I think about actually having a baby, it scares the hell out of me!!

Kath xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi Ladies,

No, AF has not arrived yet... I was due yesterday/today but nothing as yet. I'm feeling a little less scared today. I dont know what was wrong with me, I have wanted this so badly, we have both gone through so much, waiting, worrying, the stress, everything. I guess its like hubby says, its easier when it "just happens" but when you KNOW (well, more or less - if your lucky) that it IS going to happen then reality kicks in quicker. The big bag of medication looks scary. Im sure i will get the hang of it. Its hard keeping this secret from work but i have to because in Holland you start on a 1 year contract... after that one year they change it to a fixed indefinate contract. I have only lived here for 7 months and been in that job since then and so I have to wait until the end of the year before they can give me a fixed one. Hubby is worried about what happens if they dont? He thinks me getting pregnant will affect my position but the company is nice and understanding and they have lots of people getting pregnant there all the time. He is stressing me out a little over that as he said last night "its all up to you if we are able to keep this house or not... if you keep your job we keep the house" Oh f***ing great. I need that sort of pressure right now then! MEN! :wacko:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi Everyone

Is it ok if I join this thread? I'm preparing to start ICSI in about 2 weeks if we don't get a miracle this month from natural cycle. 

Some of you know my story and vice versa (Yay Tanya and Mendy!! And FX for Kath and Sammy!) but as a quick summary. I'm 32, DH is 40 and has a 6 y.old daughter from previous marriage. Over the years, something has happened to his boys as he now has :spermy: antibodies which means his boys can't swim. We got pregnant last year after 2 months of ttc, but my little baby girl left this world at 9.5 weeks:angel:

We've had complications since - I won't go into it - but basically where we are at is ICSI prep! It took a while to get my head around IVF/ICSI - but BNB has really helped and having a journal here has been really helpful.

So hoping to have my name up in lights, so to speak, on the 4 leaf clover board!


----------



## Brambletess

Hiya Girls

Huge congrats to Mendy, Tanya and Mary!!!! Luv it, luv it , luv it!!!!

I have been on holiday and I haven't properly caught up on the thread yet, so will have a good read tonight and see what is going on with everyone. I am very excited today as the :witch: has arrived :dance: I have never been so happy to see her. I was waiting for her to arrive after my miscarriage and was sure she was going to be late or not show at all. No breast tenderness this time which is a bit weird as i always get it but they say the first period is a bit different. Wonder if anyoe else has any experience of this?

So this means I will be starting down regging in just under 3 weeks :happydance:

Hope its going well with everyone else.


----------



## Lilly123

Hello

Well I am back from FS and she did scan to see ovaries and i have 3 litres of fluid in my stomach from OHSS. i just need to rest, not stress or overexert myself.. no housework for me. she looked for baby again but nothing :nope::nope: so i have my 5 week and 3 days scan next monday where we should see something (gestational sac) otherwise could be problems... i am so paranoid it is ectopic :dohh: but i know i am only 4 weeks 4 days today so hoping its too early ... oh well.. i will try and stay positive.. 1 more week of hell to wait.. gosh the stress never ends I say...

Did some more HCG blood test today so will phone for results in am.. so far it was 150miu 14DPO and 308 miu 16DPO.. today is 19DPO so lets see what bloods say.. i guess should be around 900.... [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Lilly123

Latest update... please not this will always be updated on the 1st page of this thread!! Good luck girls :hugs:



https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

June / July 09 Outcome 

Akcher ICSI :yipee:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel:
Mendy ICSI :yipee:
Tanya ICSI :yipee:
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF  :flow::angel:
MaryB [-o&lt;

August / September 09 Outcome

Angelcakes - Start down regg 28 July

Mrs G - start down regg 10 Aug

Wrightwhales

Brambletess

Sammy2009 

CupcakeQueen

Chocci
​


----------



## Mrs G

Hey cupcake, glad you made it over here!!

Brambletess, we'll be down regging at the same time!! I start on 10th, unfortunately for 5 weeks but it'll be good to have someone to share it with. :flower:

Tanya, fx for hcg, reckon it'll be 4 figures!! And thanks for the new update, you're a star! xx

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Is it ok if I join this thread? I'm preparing to start ICSI in about 2 weeks if we don't get a miracle this month from natural cycle.
> 
> Some of you know my story and vice versa (Yay Tanya and Mendy!! And FX for Kath and Sammy!) but as a quick summary. I'm 32, DH is 40 and has a 6 y.old daughter from previous marriage. Over the years, something has happened to his boys as he now has :spermy: antibodies which means his boys can't swim. We got pregnant last year after 2 months of ttc, but my little baby girl left this world at 9.5 weeks:angel:
> 
> We've had complications since - I won't go into it - but basically where we are at is ICSI prep! It took a while to get my head around IVF/ICSI - but BNB has really helped and having a journal here has been really helpful.
> 
> So hoping to have my name up in lights, so to speak, on the 4 leaf clover board!

Thanks for sharing your story! All the very best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Welcome Cupcake Queen!! Good luck :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

I can feel those "knowing" twinges.... I think AF is on her wicked way! :witch: :yipee: (I have never so happy to feel her on her way!)


----------



## akcher

Lots happening here this weekend. Always great to see new members. Wishing you all the best of luck and we'll be here cheering you on.


----------



## Ena

Beckic  I am so sorry (I think I know how you feel) and Im positive that next time both you and me will have good news

Akcher  I can only imagine what you went through Glad everything is ok

Mary  Congatulations I am really pleased for you. You deserve it after all youve been through

Gumb69 & Sammy  Welcome and lots of luck


:hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Mary B - Congratulations hun, sticky :dust: your way hun :hugs:

Tanya - Firstly, FX that you get you see your wee :baby: on the next scan, thinking about you. Oh and thanks for updating the list, its good to know where everyone is in their cycle. 

Sammy - We are nearly cycle buddies, I'm due to get my down reg injection tomorrow and then to start my stimms at some point next week. So we can keep each other going...:wacko:. I also know what you mean with feeling scared. I sometimes think, what if I do this and I'm a terrible mother and cant cope, will I regret it. And then i watch one of my wee programs on Discover Home and Health and see a wee cutesy baby and then think...I SOOOOOO WANT ONE!!!! Anyway I think all I'm saying is that I think these thoughts are natural...its just cause we have time to think about it.

To the ones I may have missed out, I hope your coping with whatever stage in the process you're at :hugs:

Well as mentioned, i'm due for down reg tomorrow however since I've been on Zoladex/Prostap for 3 months now (due to my endometriosis) and have not been having a period then I've to go back to the clinic next week to start the stimms. I also look at the big bag of drugs and am quite daunted by it all. Hey its all for a good cause eh :wacko:


----------



## rbaker

Beckic & Ena - I am so sorry to hear your cycle didn't work. I am keeping my fingers crossed that you get much better results on this next go. 

Tanya - Good luck at your scan this week. I hope you have great news to report.

Welcome to all the newcomers it will be lovely getting to know you all.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Thanks everyone for your warm welcome.

I thought I'd mention that we have an appointment with geneticist in about 8 days (have been on a waiting list for about 6 weeks!). We have been given the option to have our embies tested for any genetic disorders and we figured given that we are going to go through ICSI we may as well!! But before we can start we need a consultation with geneticist - so counting down!

Has anyone had a consultation with geneticist?


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Mary B - Congratulations hun, sticky :dust: your way hun :hugs:
> 
> Tanya - Firstly, FX that you get you see your wee :baby: on the next scan, thinking about you. Oh and thanks for updating the list, its good to know where everyone is in their cycle.
> 
> Sammy - We are nearly cycle buddies, I'm due to get my down reg injection tomorrow and then to start my stimms at some point next week. So we can keep each other going...:wacko:. I also know what you mean with feeling scared. I sometimes think, what if I do this and I'm a terrible mother and cant cope, will I regret it. And then i watch one of my wee programs on Discover Home and Health and see a wee cutesy baby and then think...I SOOOOOO WANT ONE!!!! Anyway I think all I'm saying is that I think these thoughts are natural...its just cause we have time to think about it.
> 
> 
> To the ones I may have missed out, I hope your coping with whatever stage in the process you're at :hugs:
> 
> Well as mentioned, i'm due for down reg tomorrow however since I've been on Zoladex/Prostap for 3 months now (due to my endometriosis) and have not been having a period then I've to go back to the clinic next week to start the stimms. I also look at the big bag of drugs and am quite daunted by it all. Hey its all for a good cause eh :wacko:


Hi angelcakes!!!

I think we ARE going to be to-the-day cycle buddies! AF arrived today but we have to call the hospital tomorrow to make sure the lab is going to be free... la la la. AF came too late in the day to start the down reg today. If all being well we should be able to start tomorrow. I will then downreg for 10 days and go for a scan on day 10 and take it from there.... Exciting stuff! I wish you all the luck... it will be nice to have someone to go through it with :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Hello ladies...wow, I've missed so much, with the move and having limited internet access and what not. 

Beckic- First of all, SOOOO sorry that this didn't work for you this time around but I am glad you are being positive and keeping your chin up. :hugs::hugs:

MaryB- Congratulations!!! Can't wait to hear your ultrasound results!!!

Tanya- I know how worried you must be about your ultrasound, but you are right, it's still early, and next week I bet you will be seeing that gestational sac! Just take it easy because your body needs that with the OHSS symptoms. 

Cupcake Queen and all the other new ladies that have IVF coming up, lots of luck and :dust: to you! 

:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

hi girls.. so 3rd set of beta results in... 977!!:happydance:

which means they have more than doubled over two days.. 3 days ago they were 308!!

So I am happy,, still paranoid its ectopic but happy!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

can I join this thread now even if I am not due to start IUI and then IVF (if IUI doesn't work) for a couple more months yet?


----------



## Lilly123

of course.. welcome aboard....:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Kelly9 said:


> can I join this thread now even if I am not due to start IUI and then IVF (if IUI doesn't work) for a couple more months yet?

Of course, I've been hanging around here for months!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs G

Tanya said:


> hi girls.. so 3rd set of beta results in... 977!!:happydance:
> 
> which means they have more than doubled over two days.. 3 days ago they were 308!!
> 
> So I am happy,, still paranoid its ectopic but happy!:hugs::kiss:

YYAAYY!! i was nearly right with 4 figures!! So is 977 spot on for one or two???

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G said:


> Tanya said:
> 
> 
> hi girls.. so 3rd set of beta results in... 977!!:happydance:
> 
> which means they have more than doubled over two days.. 3 days ago they were 308!!
> 
> So I am happy,, still paranoid its ectopic but happy!:hugs::kiss:
> 
> YYAAYY!! i was nearly right with 4 figures!! So is 977 spot on for one or two???
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i think it looks more like 1 hun :flower:


----------



## Brambletess

Mrs G - So glad to have someone to share the experience wth. When you say you are downregging for 5 weeks does that mean you gave to down reg for a whole cycle and then start on stimm drugs the following cycle? I think I dowen reg for a week before my period and then startb stimm drugs after that. 

I don't know about others but just doing something is so exiting and mugh better than waiting for it to start. I have been on a holiday for a week and have not had the best diet and need to get back into the routine with it all. I have two and a half weeks to get prepared. That is not long and i feel a bit rusty. I knew exactly what was what in April before my pregnancy and I feel like i have forgotten a lot know. Like when I take my drugs, how i take my drugs. My nurse has gone on maternity leave too, so am waititng to speak to my new one wh will hopefully go over on the phone what we need to do. Scared I will get it wrong.

Also swine flu is creeping closer and closer and now am worried I will get it durting treatment - does anyone else worry about this.

But i am excited and look forward to following Sammy2009 and Angelcakes imminent cycles, whilst i wait to start down regging on August 14th.:happydance:

Wrightywales - if you read this when are you due for the FET?

Chocci - Ditto for you, when is your FET?


----------



## Mrs G

Brambletess, there was a bit of a problem booking in our treatment, even though we were promised 16th Sept they coulnd only offer us 30th.. :hissy: So I'll be doing an extended d/reg from cd21 for 5 weeks so it fits in with the dates. Salisbury do a 3 wk d/reg anyway (the longest of the long protocols!!) The only other option was to not bother this cycle and go for et mid Oct..NNOOOOO!!!! Like you said just doing something feels better than nothing. 

I am a bit worried about swine flu. I go back to school just as I start stimming. There is talk of shutting schools in September but I doubt it. The only time I've ever know our headmistress to shut was when they found an asbestos leak, otherwise we power on through!!

Kath xx


----------



## Mrs G

Happy 5 weeks Mendy!! 

Anyone heard news from Mary yet??

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G said:


> Happy 5 weeks Mendy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard news from Mary yet??
> 
> xx

Is it not Marys scan today?

xxx


----------



## Lilly123

Tanya said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Well this is the 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI thread... hope it will be a successful one filled with :bfp:s and :baby:
> 
> I have called the thread the 4 Leaf Clover IVF thread for this reason
> Four Leaf Clover-is a renown symbol that means good luck to the person who finds one. What do the leaves symbolize?
> One leaf is for FAITH...The second for HOPE... The third for LOVE... And the fourth for LUCK!
> 
> You can add this clover to your signature by going here and copying and pasting code into your signature. https://www.glitter-graphics.com/graphics/728872 and also add this to your signature to add the text
> [*URL=https://www.sparklee.com][*IMG]https://img801.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/05/30/88175a8122ba2651ddfb5c022383f43b.gif[/*IMG][/url][*img]https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif[/*img][/url*] - take out the stars before pasting.
> 
> So good luck girls.. looking forward to sharing my journey with u
> 
> xxxxx:hug::hugs:
> 
> 
> https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies
> 
> June / July 09 Outcome
> 
> Akcher ICSI :yipee:
> RBaker ICSI :flow::angel:
> Mendy ICSI :yipee:
> Tanya ICSI :yipee:
> Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
> Ena IVF  :flow::angel:
> MaryB [-o&lt;
> 
> August / September 09 Outcome
> 
> Angelcakes - start down regg 28 July
> 
> Mrs G
> 
> Wrightwhales
> 
> Brambletess - start down regg 14 August
> 
> Sammy2009 - start down regg 28 July
> 
> CupcakeQueen
> 
> Chocci - FET
> 
> ​



xxx


----------



## MaryB

Mrs G said:


> Happy 5 weeks Mendy!!
> 
> Anyone heard news from Mary yet??
> 
> xx

Still here! Monday/yesterday was The Big Job Interview, so couldn't swing by long at all. Now I'm just waiting around for the ultrasound appointment early this afternoon (East Coast US time). I hope they take blood so we know where the HCG is at (it's been eleven long days since the last one and that was only the second one, showing me rising from 47 to 137 :bodyb:). 

If things are good it seems like I should move to the First Trimester threads, but hope I can visit you guys to see how everyone is doing! :hugs:

Welcome to Cupcake Queen and Kelly! 

Tanya, Well done on the HCG numbers! :happydance:

Ok, will let you know what happens at the ultrasound. Cheers


----------



## Lilly123

MaryB said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Happy 5 weeks Mendy!!
> 
> Anyone heard news from Mary yet??
> 
> xx
> 
> Still here! Monday/yesterday was The Big Job Interview, so couldn't swing by long at all. Now I'm just waiting around for the ultrasound appointment early this afternoon (East Coast US time). I hope they take blood so we know where the HCG is at (it's been eleven long days since the last one and that was only the second one, showing me rising from 47 to 137 :bodyb:).
> 
> If things are good it seems like I should move to the First Trimester threads, but hope I can visit you guys to see how everyone is doing! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to Cupcake Queen and Kelly!
> 
> Tanya, Well done on the HCG numbers! :happydance:
> 
> Ok, will let you know what happens at the ultrasound. CheersClick to expand...

Good luck hun!! Fingers crossed!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

FX Mary xx

Hopsital just rang, we've been moved to the 23rd Sept for EC, a week earlier than we thought, so YYAAYY!!! Got to go in on Monday to sign and discuss everything and they're sending me my drugs. Down regging from 10th August. GOGOGO!!!!

xxx


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G said:


> FX Mary xx
> 
> Hopsital just rang, we've been moved to the 23rd Sept for EC, a week earlier than we thought, so YYAAYY!!! Got to go in on Monday to sign and discuss everything and they're sending me my drugs. Down regging from 10th August. GOGOGO!!!!
> 
> xxx

yay!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## Sammy2009

Today the hospital gave us the go ahead to start down regulation on CD1

I have just taken the first injection and I have started a diary in the journal section so I will continue with my journey from there....

Sammy xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> FX Mary xx
> 
> Hopsital just rang, we've been moved to the 23rd Sept for EC, a week earlier than we thought, so YYAAYY!!! Got to go in on Monday to sign and discuss everything and they're sending me my drugs. Down regging from 10th August. GOGOGO!!!!
> 
> xxx

Excellent.... good luck with everything!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MaryB said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Happy 5 weeks Mendy!!
> 
> Anyone heard news from Mary yet??
> 
> xx
> 
> Still here! Monday/yesterday was The Big Job Interview, so couldn't swing by long at all. Now I'm just waiting around for the ultrasound appointment early this afternoon (East Coast US time). I hope they take blood so we know where the HCG is at (it's been eleven long days since the last one and that was only the second one, showing me rising from 47 to 137 :bodyb:).
> 
> If things are good it seems like I should move to the First Trimester threads, but hope I can visit you guys to see how everyone is doing! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to Cupcake Queen and Kelly!
> 
> Tanya, Well done on the HCG numbers! :happydance:
> 
> Ok, will let you know what happens at the ultrasound. CheersClick to expand...

All the very best of luck hun.... fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Sammy - Well how did the injection go? I got mine today also and she has left one hell of a bruise. Since I've been on similar injections for 3 months due to my endo, then I'll not get a period so have to go back next Tuesday to start the stimms - woohoo!!!

Mendy - Well how is the new house, love it? How are the early stages of pregnancy then?

Tanya - 977 thats fab news. When will you get your next scan?

Kelly9 - Welcome welcome :hugs:

Brambletess - Oh I also panick about swine flu, wonder what would happen if you caught it whilst being preggers...hhmm!!!

MaryB - Well how did the job go, when will you find out? How did the ultrasound go?

MrsG - Hey lady not long to wait now. You'll be getting that :bfp: sooner than you thought :happydance:

All - For those of you that have gone through the IVF process, how long were you on the stimms for and what were your side effects?


----------



## gumb69

Mrs G and Sammy sounds like you both are having great days
what is down regging sorry?? i don't know what it is?
do any of you guys use fertile cm,?
i've just starting taking it s, i'm taking femera at the start of my cycle , and the femera apparantely is supposed to dry up the cm, and then i start on ammoxycillin antibitotics on day 12-17 of my cycle then use the pregynl injections on peak +3,5,7,9
mary B- how did the job interview go? i'm sure you did great.


----------



## angelcakes

gumb69 - As far as I'm aware down reggin is an injection that brings your system down so that the clinic can then control it through the stimms...I think :blush:


----------



## gumb69

thanks angelcakes,oh and your profile pic is very cute.


----------



## angelcakes

gumb69 said:


> thanks angelcakes,oh and your profile pic is very cute.

Thanks hun, its my 2 favourite things - babies and christmas :hugs:


----------



## vineyard

Usually your down reg meds also are given during stimms to prevent premature ovulation.


----------



## gumb69

angelcakes, those are my favourite two things as well. last christmas i made my husband a grotto, i cut out santa's feet all the way from the chimney and down the hall,and snow on the ground and got a santa that climbs in and out of a chimney.
i love it!! can't wait til we have our own kids.

vineyard- twins!! that's great. how are you feeling.


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Sammy - Well how did the injection go? I got mine today also and she has left one hell of a bruise. Since I've been on similar injections for 3 months due to my endo, then I'll not get a period so have to go back next Tuesday to start the stimms - woohoo!!!
> 
> Mendy - Well how is the new house, love it? How are the early stages of pregnancy then?
> 
> Tanya - 977 thats fab news. When will you get your next scan?
> 
> Kelly9 - Welcome welcome :hugs:
> 
> Brambletess - Oh I also panick about swine flu, wonder what would happen if you caught it whilst being preggers...hhmm!!!
> 
> MaryB - Well how did the job go, when will you find out? How did the ultrasound go?
> 
> MrsG - Hey lady not long to wait now. You'll be getting that :bfp: sooner than you thought :happydance:
> 
> All - For those of you that have gone through the IVF process, how long were you on the stimms for and what were your side effects?

Hi, it was fine.... Allan gave me the injection and the needle was so fine i never even felt it. I doubt i would have any side effects so early but even if i did then the "already" headache, stomach pains, bloatedness, tiredness would have masked it anyway! :wacko: I feel terrible today. AF is really giving me some grief and i feel like death. Other than that... all is well! :winkwink:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Well isn't it busy in here now

hello and welcome to all the new ladies

Tanya - so glad you used my idea with the the name seems very popular now and thanks for adding me to September update will let you know dates and outcome as soon as i do. 977 what great numbers congrats again :hug::hugs: xxxxxx

brambletess - Glad to hear your looking forward to your cycle good luck:hug::hugs: xxxxxx 

I hopefully will be having my FET in about 6 weeks still waiting for 2nd AF since my BFN shes now 2 days late. Hate it when you what her to show and shes never on time. so unpredictable

Good luck to everyone at what ever stage you are at fx we get lots more :bfp: (me included hopefuly) sending you all lots of :dust: :hug: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vineyard

gumb69 said:


> angelcakes, those are my favourite two things as well. last christmas i made my husband a grotto, i cut out santa's feet all the way from the chimney and down the hall,and snow on the ground and got a santa that climbs in and out of a chimney.
> i love it!! can't wait til we have our own kids.
> 
> vineyard- twins!! that's great. how are you feeling.

Tired a lot of the time. But, otherwise, I feel great!!! Thanks for asking!!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Sammy that is great you have started! That's great!!

I too was confused about what downregging means. I have nasal spray that i have to start taking from CD2 for a little while (2 weeks I think) and then I start on injections. NOt sure really - I know things are done a bit different in Australia


----------



## Mrs G

I think it is so they can control your cycle, they need to dictate when you are oving so it fits in with the timings for the treatment. I'm not sure why some clinics do long d/reg and some short though??

x


----------



## MaryB

Well, the news isn't great from my first ultrasound. The little guy is over a week behind in development. Yesterday, July 28, I was 5 weeks 5 days gestational age and exactly 4 weeks fetal age. The doctor said the ultrasound only shows four and a half weeks gestational age, so almost a week and a half behind. :?

Makes sense given my age, I guess. Suppose that's why I didn't want to get too excited about the BFP because of this risk (and so many others down the road). I go next week for another ultrasound -- maybe we've got a late bloomer! It was tough to see it on the monitor though, it was small compared to other images I'd seen on line; and it looking so vulnerable makes you want to protect it all the more. 

Thanks for all the support. :hugs: We'll see what happens next week, but I'm not optimistic. I'll talk with the ladies on the miscarriage thread, see what their experience is.


----------



## Lilly123

MaryB said:


> Well, the news isn't great from my first ultrasound. The little guy is over a week behind in development. Yesterday, July 28, I was 5 weeks 5 days gestational age and exactly 4 weeks fetal age. The doctor said the ultrasound only shows four and a half weeks gestational age, so almost a week and a half behind. :?
> 
> Makes sense given my age, I guess. Suppose that's why I didn't want to get too excited about the BFP because of this risk (and so many others down the road). I go next week for another ultrasound -- maybe we've got a late bloomer! It was tough to see it on the monitor though, it was small compared to other images I'd seen on line; and it looking so vulnerable makes you want to protect it all the more.
> 
> Thanks for all the support. :hugs: We'll see what happens next week, but I'm not optimistic. I'll talk with the ladies on the miscarriage thread, see what their experience is.

Im sorry hun but i hope it is a latestarter and u will have good news next week :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mrs G

MaryB said:


> Well, the news isn't great from my first ultrasound. The little guy is over a week behind in development. Yesterday, July 28, I was 5 weeks 5 days gestational age and exactly 4 weeks fetal age. The doctor said the ultrasound only shows four and a half weeks gestational age, so almost a week and a half behind. :?
> 
> Makes sense given my age, I guess. Suppose that's why I didn't want to get too excited about the BFP because of this risk (and so many others down the road). I go next week for another ultrasound -- maybe we've got a late bloomer! It was tough to see it on the monitor though, it was small compared to other images I'd seen on line; and it looking so vulnerable makes you want to protect it all the more.
> 
> Thanks for all the support. :hugs: We'll see what happens next week, but I'm not optimistic. I'll talk with the ladies on the miscarriage thread, see what their experience is.

Sending you and LO lots of good thoughts and :hugs:
Don't give up hope, talk to bean, tell him how much he's loved and I reckon he'll have a growth spurt before next week.

Kath xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey my lovelies, just thought I'd share this with you. 

This is what I'm gonna be singing (actually probably playing, don't wanna scare them away!!) to my little embies when I get them very soon. 

Enjoy!

Kath xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzmTFBPMhk8


----------



## Mendy

So sorry to hear your news MaryB!!! But don't give up hope yet!!! Maybe he's just a little behind and like Mrs G said, he'll grow over the next week and will be developing nicely next time you see him!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## akcher

Mary I'm praying that your little bean will catch up in size. :dust:


----------



## Sammy2009

MaryB said:


> Well, the news isn't great from my first ultrasound. The little guy is over a week behind in development. Yesterday, July 28, I was 5 weeks 5 days gestational age and exactly 4 weeks fetal age. The doctor said the ultrasound only shows four and a half weeks gestational age, so almost a week and a half behind. :?
> 
> Makes sense given my age, I guess. Suppose that's why I didn't want to get too excited about the BFP because of this risk (and so many others down the road). I go next week for another ultrasound -- maybe we've got a late bloomer! It was tough to see it on the monitor though, it was small compared to other images I'd seen on line; and it looking so vulnerable makes you want to protect it all the more.
> 
> Thanks for all the support. :hugs: We'll see what happens next week, but I'm not optimistic. I'll talk with the ladies on the miscarriage thread, see what their experience is.

Mary... i hope all works out for you, try not to worry hes probably just a little behind. Wishing you all the luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ena

Mary everyone is different. Im sure your little one will catch up :kiss:


----------



## MaryB

Thanks for the messages. Sure helps. We'll see what happens!

But enough about that...I read that Susan Boyle will be doing a Rolling Stones song on her album. Dying to know which one!


----------



## Kelly9

Wow lots to read, thanks for welcoming me! Our down regging (as you call it) here is three weeks of high dose then when you start stimms it is 2 or 3 week of half the dose or something. I won't be starting IVF till the new year like Feb or March but I will be starting IUI in oct/nov. I am really hoping the IUI works cause I read the procedure for IVF and it is scary! Is the egg retrieval painful? They said they give you conscious sedation where I will be going but a needle through the vaginal wall into the ovary does not sound like a picnic...


----------



## MaryB

Kelly, For egg retrieval, they knocked me out completely, so I imagine they must at least do local anesthesia if they plan on keeping you awake!


----------



## vineyard

Kelly9 said:


> Wow lots to read, thanks for welcoming me! Our down regging (as you call it) here is three weeks of high dose then when you start stimms it is 2 or 3 week of half the dose or something. I won't be starting IVF till the new year like Feb or March but I will be starting IUI in oct/nov. I am really hoping the IUI works cause I read the procedure for IVF and it is scary! Is the egg retrieval painful? They said they give you conscious sedation where I will be going but a needle through the vaginal wall into the ovary does not sound like a picnic...

I would take the IVF conscious sedation again any day. I did not feel a thing!!!! In fact, that was the best sleep I'd gotten in a long time! I was a tad bit sore after but not too bad.


----------



## Brambletess

MaryB said:


> Well, the news isn't great from my first ultrasound. The little guy is over a week behind in development. Yesterday, July 28, I was 5 weeks 5 days gestational age and exactly 4 weeks fetal age. The doctor said the ultrasound only shows four and a half weeks gestational age, so almost a week and a half behind. :?
> 
> Makes sense given my age, I guess. Suppose that's why I didn't want to get too excited about the BFP because of this risk (and so many others down the road). I go next week for another ultrasound -- maybe we've got a late bloomer! It was tough to see it on the monitor though, it was small compared to other images I'd seen on line; and it looking so vulnerable makes you want to protect it all the more.
> 
> Thanks for all the support. :hugs: We'll see what happens next week, but I'm not optimistic. I'll talk with the ladies on the miscarriage thread, see what their experience is.

I really hope the next ultrasound shows a growth spirt, they all develop at slightly different rates and it may catch up a bit by last time, its only just over a week different.
:hugs:


----------



## Brambletess

I don't know where else to vent my frustrations. Our FS told us to cut drinking right back from 10 units a week during treatment for me and a couple of months before treatment for DH. So this is basically nothing or one drink a week. However my DH continues to have a pint of beer every day, which is way over 10 units a week. I have asked him to stop but he sais he enjoys it. The trouble is I am an ex smoker and during my miscarriage i transgressed and smoked for a few days, I also had a couple of cigeretttes on holiday too, so he thinks i am being hypocritical as i haven't been perfect. However I have given up again totally now and do so much other stuff like controlling my diet, exercising, acupuncture, taking chinese herbs and he does nothing except take a vitamin ill i force on him every night, all he has to do is not drink and he won't even do that. He thinks because he is not getting drunk that its ok, even though he is an intelligent man and he was there when the doctor told him to stop. I am beginning to wonder if its a form of passive aggression towards me, we aren't getting on amazingly and maybe its his way of hurting me. I am in such a dilema about it as if we are like this now, maybe we won't cut it through the whole process and we shouldn't be doing this. I am coming up 37 though and realise my time is running out and if i don't do it now, it probably won't happen. However having a child when one's relationship is on very rocky ground is probably a selfish thing to do. I am going to think about it today and probably approach him tonight. if he doesnt want this anymore with me, its best to find out now. Sigh


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Mary B - I'm sure the little bean will put in a good effort over the next week and play catch up with his growing. FX

Brambletess - sorry to hear that you DH is being a bit selfish. I too have to remind my DH to cut back on the booze (esp given our fertility issues are due to him!!!) and also to take his chinese herbs. He too is a smart man - and I don't understand why he just doesn't do it!! Frustrating.

I am sure your DH probably thinks that one beer a day won't do any harm (even if doctor says so). Maybe just have a chat with him about it - you know what men are like - sometimes they need the bleedin obvious pointed out continuously before it sinks in. I am sure he wants a baby with you - and everyone goes through a rough path (we have just come out of ours so you are not alone) but you will come through it stronger.


----------



## Mrs G

Brambletess said:


> I don't know where else to vent my frustrations. Our FS told us to cut drinking right back from 10 units a week during treatment for me and a couple of months before treatment for DH. So this is basically nothing or one drink a week. However my DH continues to have a pint of beer every day, which is way over 10 units a week. I have asked him to stop but he sais he enjoys it. The trouble is I am an ex smoker and during my miscarriage i transgressed and smoked for a few days, I also had a couple of cigeretttes on holiday too, so he thinks i am being hypocritical as i haven't been perfect. However I have given up again totally now and do so much other stuff like controlling my diet, exercising, acupuncture, taking chinese herbs and he does nothing except take a vitamin ill i force on him every night, all he has to do is not drink and he won't even do that. He thinks because he is not getting drunk that its ok, even though he is an intelligent man and he was there when the doctor told him to stop. I am beginning to wonder if its a form of passive aggression towards me, we aren't getting on amazingly and maybe its his way of hurting me. I am in such a dilema about it as if we are like this now, maybe we won't cut it through the whole process and we shouldn't be doing this. I am coming up 37 though and realise my time is running out and if i don't do it now, it probably won't happen. However having a child when one's relationship is on very rocky ground is probably a selfish thing to do. I am going to think about it today and probably approach him tonight. if he doesnt want this anymore with me, its best to find out now. Sigh

Oh hun, I know what you mean. I'm convinced men have SUCH an issue with fertility and believe there is absolutely no way it can possibly be their problem. I think they think they all have super sperm who will triumph regardless of their actions and behaviour. Changing their behaviour means admitting there is a problem. I can't get dh to even take a vit pill and even though he doesn't drink every night, he can sink quite a few on a weekend. I'm really hoping that when we go for our appointment on Monday the reality of this sinks in and gives him a bit of a wake up call.

Does your clinic offer counselling? Maybe it might be worth trying that. I hope you can talk to him, this is all you need now you are so close.:hugs:

Kath xxx


----------



## MaryB

Brambletess said:


> I don't know where else to vent my frustrations. Our FS told us to cut drinking right back from 10 units a week during treatment for me and a couple of months before treatment for DH. So this is basically nothing or one drink a week. However my DH continues to have a pint of beer every day, which is way over 10 units a week. I have asked him to stop but he sais he enjoys it. The trouble is I am an ex smoker and during my miscarriage i transgressed and smoked for a few days, I also had a couple of cigeretttes on holiday too, so he thinks i am being hypocritical as i haven't been perfect. However I have given up again totally now and do so much other stuff like controlling my diet, exercising, acupuncture, taking chinese herbs and he does nothing except take a vitamin ill i force on him every night, all he has to do is not drink and he won't even do that. He thinks because he is not getting drunk that its ok, even though he is an intelligent man and he was there when the doctor told him to stop. I am beginning to wonder if its a form of passive aggression towards me, we aren't getting on amazingly and maybe its his way of hurting me. I am in such a dilema about it as if we are like this now, maybe we won't cut it through the whole process and we shouldn't be doing this. I am coming up 37 though and realise my time is running out and if i don't do it now, it probably won't happen. However having a child when one's relationship is on very rocky ground is probably a selfish thing to do. I am going to think about it today and probably approach him tonight. if he doesnt want this anymore with me, its best to find out now. Sigh

I don't think it is selfish to insist at all! You are getting towards crunch time, you really want this, and there is limited time to do it -- it gets so painfully straightforward. TCC'ing for a long period of time is not fun, so could you say the sooner he does this the sooner you get pregnant, and the focus on TTC will be over? 

After 5 failed IUI's and a failed IVF, my guy finally went cold turkey the three days before his "donation" and it worked...with some help from assisted hatching, but it all contributes! 

I agree that it takes alot to get through to men sometimes -- for example, with respect to TCC, despite me bringing it up every now and then, it did not occur to him at all there was a real time element, when I was 38, 39, 40, 41, then at 42 he sort of paid attention, and he's really paid attention this last time (at 43/44!!!). I wish I'd really hammered him over the head much earlier, honestly (even just on TTC). Maybe show him those charts that show how chances get worse over the years - show him how every bit of behavior change helps. 

I don't want to contribute to your worry (you have a good bit of time left). I really think you are right to press it. Could be passive agressive behavior on his part, as you point out (or he didn't like the doctor), but in the end guys respond to simple, straightforward talk/instructions: they like to know how to address the unknown. Tell him you need to optimize the (limited?) NHS tries you get? Hope all this makes sense. Most importantly, do not feel selfish! :hugs:


----------



## Brambletess

Thanks for all the advice, I will have a talk tonight. Not aggressively but in a nice manner and hope he gets on board. It seems a lot of us have problems with our men. Really good to hear how others approach it. We do love each other and want children together, its just been more difficult since the miscarriage but as Mary B said, its not long until treatment and we need to get our heads down and go for it. Although a lot of the problem lies with my blocked tubes, we don't why I miscarried and it could well be to do with the quality of the spem and/or eggs, so we need to concentrate on improving our chances. I am hopeful it will work as my pregnancy happened naturally dispite of severly blocked tubes and borderline sperm morphology so my body obviously wants to get pregnant and can.

So glad i have a lovely bunch of ladies to let rip to, feel free to vent to me as well.


----------



## Mrs G

Hope things go ok talking to oh tonight hun. Bloody men, I could strangle mine sometimes!! You gotta love em though!!??

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Ooh forgot to ask. Got a high on cbfm today (cd10, bit early for me!!) now clinic have not put me on bcp, I did ask and they said no need. But should we be avoiding ov? Obviously chances are slim but what IF I get pg and then start taking d/regs??:shrug:


----------



## angelcakes

gumb69 said:


> angelcakes, those are my favourite two things as well. last christmas i made my husband a grotto, i cut out santa's feet all the way from the chimney and down the hall,and snow on the ground and got a santa that climbs in and out of a chimney.
> i love it!! can't wait til we have our own kids.
> 
> vineyard- twins!! that's great. how are you feeling.

My-oh-my - you're gonna be the coolest mum. And I thought I liked Christmas. :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Sammy2009 - Well how are you feeling now, is the :witch: away yet?

Wrightywales - Hey hun, not long to wait now. Fx for you :hugs:

MaryB - I am soo sorry to hear that. You need to hang on in there, I wouldn't go to the miscarraige threads as you may spook yourself out. You need to stay positibe, PMA PMA PMA :hugs:

Mrs G - Listened to the song - your a sappy git...but I like it. Ha, I'll now need to go and google the song I'll play to my embies...maybe my first dance!!!

Brambletess - Dont write him off just yet. He may just be stressed by the whole infertility thing (even though he'll not want to show it) and maybe thats why you are having some problems. I'm quite sure once all the stress ot TTC is away and you have your wee baby it'll all be fine :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Sammy2009 - Well how are you feeling now, is the :witch: away yet?
> 
> Wrightywales - Hey hun, not long to wait now. Fx for you :hugs:
> 
> MaryB - I am soo sorry to hear that. You need to hang on in there, I wouldn't go to the miscarraige threads as you may spook yourself out. You need to stay positibe, PMA PMA PMA :hugs:
> 
> Mrs G - Listened to the song - your a sappy git...but I like it. Ha, I'll now need to go and google the song I'll play to my embies...maybe my first dance!!!
> 
> Brambletess - Dont write him off just yet. He may just be stressed by the whole infertility thing (even though he'll not want to show it) and maybe thats why you are having some problems. I'm quite sure once all the stress ot TTC is away and you have your wee baby it'll all be fine :hugs:

Hi, yes i did wonder if it stopped AF and it did! I feel stressed...

A problem.... They have told us to start Puregon on day 3.... Which Pûregon? We have 3 x boxes of Puregon 300 IE/0,36ml and 1 x box of Puregon 900 UI/1,08ml... we have to take 150ml of one of these and they both fit in the Puregon pen. I have had to take one of them or i wont be able to take my meds so its 50/50 if i have got the right one. I could cry.... they never told us there would be two kinds and now the hospital has closed until tomorrow (well closed for questions about this as they only open 2 hours a day for questions - the idiots!)


----------



## MaryB

Sammy, Well, that's confusing! I checked with my engineer DH (yay!) and it looks like the volumes are equal: three 300 boxes add up to one 900 (as you probably saw) and so **unless you can tell the concentrations are different** seems you can take 150 from one of the 300 or from the 900, either one. 

And the reference to 36 and 108 (3 x 36) may be the measure of what's actually in the vials but stated in different units from what you are measuring the shot with, meaning there may be more in the 300 vial than your total 2 x 15 (actually, 150 unit) doses. That's the way it was with Follistim.

**I'm no nurse though*** if you can reach one, all the better...but this is your first day so there shouldn't be a danger of overstimulating if the measure ends up being wrong, just tell your doctor what you did.


----------



## Sammy2009

MaryB said:


> Sammy, Well, that's confusing! I checked with my engineer DH (yay!) and it looks like the volumes are equal: three 300 boxes add up to one 900 (as you probably saw) and so **unless you can tell the concentrations are different** seems you can take 150 from one of the 300 or from the 900, either one.
> 
> And the reference to 36 and 108 (3 x 36) may be the measure of what's actually in the vials but stated in different units from what you are measuring the shot with, meaning there may be more in the 300 vial than your total 2 x 15 (actually, 150 unit) doses. That's the way it was with Follistim.
> 
> **I'm no nurse though*** if you can reach one, all the better...but this is your first day so there shouldn't be a danger of overstimulating if the measure ends up being wrong, just tell your doctor what you did.

Hi Mary... thanks so much for putting such an effort to try and work it out for us.... Allan thought the same. We were going stir crazy trying to work it out. I blame the hospital for being informative. Allan blames himself as it was explained to him in Dutch and I dont understand the language! I think we took the right one. We took the lower dose. We will check with the hospital tomorrow just so we know we are right but i think you are correct in what you are saying. Thanks again for looking into that for us you are very kind.How are things with you? Really well I hope... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Sammy - How frustrating, you poor thing! I am sure that you took the right one. 

Mrs G- I would say no to having regs when pregnant, or the chance of being pregnant. I think you need to be avoiding ovulation at the moment - but that's just based on the advice I got from my FS.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Had preliminary discussion with geneticist clinic today - they wanted some background family history. Only 5 days to go till our appointment!!! I have been waiting 6 weeks for this appointment......


----------



## Lilly123

Im back!!!! We found it!!

So baby is in uterus... we saw gestational sac and yolk.. thats all we can see at this stage.....

FS said she is so happy cause she was also worried that we did not see anything on monday and she thought it may be somewhere else.. but she is happy it is there!!


So there is 1 baby!! 

I have a pic but my camera died.. so will recharge it and post a pic later.. not that u can see anything lol..

so i have my next scan in 2 weeks when we should see heartbeat... now FS said we just have to watch out for a missed miscarriage and if i can get through next weeks she is confident we will deliver baby.. so please baby stay...... i am not going to worry anymore.. now its time to enjoy this pregnancy... she said all looks fine and she is happy.. i guess if she was not she would do more bloods but she is not doing anymore so i guess now we have to wait another 2 weeks..

Oh yes.. so my mom sounded disappointed that it is not twins.. she said u could have got it over and done with 

so all in all excited

thanks for your support girls.. these bloody doctors freaking us out!:hugs:


----------



## MaryB

Fantastic, Tanya!!! :thumbup: 

Sammy, Dutch! Navigating IVF terminology and decisions was tricky enough, I couldn't imagine doing it in a foreign language. lol

Cupcake Queen, Waiting can be the worst. Sounds like you are almost there though.


----------



## akcher

Fantastic news Tanya! Can't wait for your pic.

Sammy, I'm glad you got your meds straightened out.

Cupcake, what will they be testing for at the geneticist appt? BTW your kitty is adorable!

Brambletess - I hope your talk with your DH went well. I'm sure he will come around.


----------



## angelcakes

Sammy2009 - Oh no. Did you call the nurse today to make sure you were taking the right amount? :hugs:

Tanya - Thats fab news hun!!! Looking forward to seeing your wee pic. Oh also, thanks for changing my status on pg 1 :hugs:

Brambletess - Hope the chat with DH went ok last night, thinking about you :hugs:

So what lovely things do you all have planned for this weekend? We have my 3 little cousins staying tonight (14, 12 and 3)...aarrgghh!!! And then tomorrow night we might have our 2 year old niece staying although we think we are going to try and get out of it so that we can go to the pics for a double bill - The Hangover and Pelham 123. A bit of comeda and then some Denzel...what more could a girl want :happydance: oh and the good company of her DH :blush:

Have a great one ladies :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

here is the pic.. cant see much but its in the space between the 2 white crossed lol .. i cant see anything but FS can so i know sac and yolk are there lol plus its my first scan pic eva! lol
 



Attached Files:







1st scan 31 July 09 001.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## angelcakes

Oh Tanya, i'm soo happy for you, at least you can now relax and enjoy this pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

thanks angel! i now plan to relax and enjoy the pregnancy... 

Good luck girls.. its so exciting for u guys just starting .. I wish all the Aug / Sep IVF / ICSI girls all the best

and big :hugs: to those who will be second time lucky :winkwink:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Sammy2009 - Oh no. Did you call the nurse today to make sure you were taking the right amount? :hugs:
> 
> Tanya - Thats fab news hun!!! Looking forward to seeing your wee pic. Oh also, thanks for changing my status on pg 1 :hugs:
> 
> Brambletess - Hope the chat with DH went ok last night, thinking about you :hugs:
> 
> So what lovely things do you all have planned for this weekend? We have my 3 little cousins staying tonight (14, 12 and 3)...aarrgghh!!! And then tomorrow night we might have our 2 year old niece staying although we think we are going to try and get out of it so that we can go to the pics for a double bill - The Hangover and Pelham 123. A bit of comeda and then some Denzel...what more could a girl want :happydance: oh and the good company of her DH :blush:
> 
> Have a great one ladies :hugs:

Well Allan is convinced he knows what he is doing and I googled it and i think we are taking the right one... the lower dose. Allan seems to think he knows what he is doing so didnt call the hospital. :nope: It was all fun and games with the "pen" today as he was convinced it was broken but i think he has finally got the hang of it now.... god i wish they had explained things better but hey ho. Not felt well today... really bad headaches and soo sooo tired I had to go sleep this afternoon. The headache has subsided now but i dont feel fantastic. I have been sluggish and a bit moody/emotional at times today. I will be glad when we get to the CD 10 milestone and scan next Thursday.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Akcher - thanks for the compliment on my cat - his name is Eskimo and he is my fur-child. O:)

He actually had us a bit worried earlier this week as he went missing for 2 days!! :hissy: Ended up he was stuck on someone's roof - neighbour's dog chased him up there! :doh: Your kitty is very cute too!! What's his/her name? O:)

Sammy - it all sounds good that Allan has the hang of the pen. :thumbup:Hope you are feeling ok :hugs: - I am anticipating what side effects I will have when I start ICSI shortly so it is interesting to hear your experience

Mary - My geneticist appointment is just a consultation as we are going to get our embies tested for genetic disorders. It is an option they give you - we figured if we are going through trouble of IVF, then might as well do that test as well. We have no reason to think there will be genetic issues - but my dad is adopted and by brother has not yet had kids, so it's a bit of an unknown on my side.


Tanya - I'm loving your pic!! You must be on :cloud9:

I am going to Australia Zoo today which is Steve Irwin's zoo for those who know of him. I'll pat a kangaroo for you all!
Have a great w/end everyone!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Akcher - thanks for the compliment on my cat - his name is Eskimo and he is my fur-child. O:)
> 
> He actually had us a bit worried earlier this week as he went missing for 2 days!! :hissy: Ended up he was stuck on someone's roof - neighbour's dog chased him up there! :doh: Your kitty is very cute too!! What's his/her name? O:)
> 
> Sammy - it all sounds good that Allan has the hang of the pen. :thumbup:Hope you are feeling ok :hugs: - I am anticipating what side effects I will have when I start ICSI shortly so it is interesting to hear your experience
> 
> Mary - My geneticist appointment is just a consultation as we are going to get our embies tested for genetic disorders. It is an option they give you - we figured if we are going through trouble of IVF, then might as well do that test as well. We have no reason to think there will be genetic issues - but my dad is adopted and by brother has not yet had kids, so it's a bit of an unknown on my side.
> 
> 
> Tanya - I'm loving your pic!! You must be on :cloud9:
> 
> I am going to Australia Zoo today which is Steve Irwin's zoo for those who know of him. I'll pat a kangaroo for you all!
> Have a great w/end everyone!!

Hi, I was kind of hoping i would not get any symptoms but as i never hardly ever have headaches then 4 days of them would be too much of a coincidence. It seems they are worse in the mornings and to late afternoon but seem to subside later in the evening. Bit moody but then nothing new there (lol) I was a bit snappy and emotional today but not for long. The tiredness was really bad and i thought i would fall alseep while walking to the car!!! I was absolutely knackered and thats not like me. I felt a bit dithery, not very enthusiastic and irritable and impatient sitting still for periods of time. Apart from that im fine :thumbup:


----------



## vineyard

Yay Tanya. So glad to hear things are progressing nicely!!


----------



## Lilly123

Cupcake Queen said:


> Akcher - thanks for the compliment on my cat - his name is Eskimo and he is my fur-child. O:)
> 
> He actually had us a bit worried earlier this week as he went missing for 2 days!! :hissy: Ended up he was stuck on someone's roof - neighbour's dog chased him up there! :doh: Your kitty is very cute too!! What's his/her name? O:)
> 
> Sammy - it all sounds good that Allan has the hang of the pen. :thumbup:Hope you are feeling ok :hugs: - I am anticipating what side effects I will have when I start ICSI shortly so it is interesting to hear your experience
> 
> Mary - My geneticist appointment is just a consultation as we are going to get our embies tested for genetic disorders. It is an option they give you - we figured if we are going through trouble of IVF, then might as well do that test as well. We have no reason to think there will be genetic issues - but my dad is adopted and by brother has not yet had kids, so it's a bit of an unknown on my side.
> 
> 
> Tanya - I'm loving your pic!! You must be on :cloud9:
> 
> I am going to Australia Zoo today which is Steve Irwin's zoo for those who know of him. I'll pat a kangaroo for you all!
> Have a great w/end everyone!!

Ooh i would love to go to that Zoo!! Please pat a kangaroo for me :happydance::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey ladies, hope you are all well.

Love the pic Tanya, so exciting!! 

Got MIL's 60th bday party tonight, feel the need for a considerable amount of wine to numb the pain!!!!

Happy weekend all!! 

xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi Everyone

We has a nice day at the zoo and i pet many kangaroos and took a million photos of the cute koalas!! Might try post a pic here.

Sammi thanks for summary of your symptoms - I am a bit worried about the tiredness as I really need to be on the ball for my work.


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

hope your all having a lovely weekend

Mines abit stressed. im now 7 days late which i wouldnt mind but know im not preggers so just stressing me out instead hope its not gonna be like this for a while. the longer i have to wait for AF means the longer i have to wait for FET :cry:


----------



## CurlySue

wrightywales said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> hope your all having a lovely weekend
> 
> Mines abit stressed. im now 7 days late which i wouldnt mind but know im not preggers so just stressing me out instead hope its not gonna be like this for a while. the longer i have to wait for AF means the longer i have to wait for FET :cry:

If you look it up on google you will see it's very normal and nothing to worry about. The body needs time to recover after all those stimulating drugs pushed it beyond its limit.


----------



## aneageraussie

hey guys.. can i join ? a little back ground about me.. im 29 and DH 34..
and we have recently got our referral for IVF. i will be starting a down cycle end of this month or early next month.
i have all tests done and there is nothing majorly wrong with me except anteverted uterus and lof hormone levels...
DH's SA results has issue with motility, which came 40% and i think more then 50% is considered normal
Also , his morphology came as 75% abnormal shape.. so according to FS there are bits and parts which are not good but overall its a case of unexplainjed fertility

last week we booked our first appointments with nurses and counsellor for 19th Aug.
Im expecting :AF: in next 2-3 days and then go to 19th Aug appoinment and AF after that i start my down cycle..
im both nervous and excited to start the journey.

I hope to meet you all lovely ladies in this thread...


----------



## Mrs G

Hey aussie, glad you found us!!

xx


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks Mrs.G xxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hello Aussie!!

I too am in Oz - in Brisbane - I see you are in Melbourne - it must be freezing down there at the moment.

Welcome to the thread - this is a great little thread with heaps of support from the lovely ladies.

Are you aware that as of 1 Jan 2010, Medicare is unlikely to be covering IVF and the gov't has take bulk billing away from blood tests? Thanks KRudd................


----------



## aneageraussie

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hello Aussie!!
> 
> I too am in Oz - in Brisbane - I see you are in Melbourne - it must be freezing down there at the moment.
> 
> Welcome to the thread - this is a great little thread with heaps of support from the lovely ladies.
> 
> Are you aware that as of 1 Jan 2010, Medicare is unlikely to be covering IVF and the gov't has take bulk billing away from blood tests? Thanks KRudd................

hello there, i wish i could be in brisbane right now ..its freezing here.
yeah i knw about those changes and thats why when FS told us that you can keep trying i was bit reluctant.
i want to get done with the process before end of this year. if i succeed that will be fantastic. we can always keep trying after jan 2010 as according to FS nothing drastic wrong with me or DH.


----------



## Kelly9

so much to read! What does FET stand for? I am slowly getting the hang of all the IVF ICSI abbreviations. 

I am still waiting for my first appointment for consultation. The wait time is so long here it breaks my heart.


----------



## wrightywales

Kelly9 said:


> so much to read! What does FET stand for? I am slowly getting the hang of all the IVF ICSI abbreviations.
> 
> I am still waiting for my first appointment for consultation. The wait time is so long here it breaks my heart.

FET is frozen egg transfer


----------



## Mendy

Hello to all the new ladies! Welcome and lots of luck and :dust: during your cycles!!


----------



## Kelly9

hey congrats mendy!


----------



## Mrs G

Morning all my lovelies!

Got appointment with nurse today to go through all the meds etc. Had a long chat with sis yesterday and I now feel that I really need/want to tell my parents (how old am I, 12???!!). In a way I am hoping today is a bit of a wake up for DH as I really don't think he fully appreciates what is going to happen!

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:

xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hey Kath
That's great about the appointment and yes there's no turning back now! I'm sure DH will be on board.

I am on CD 23 and I guess will be starting with meds (nasal spray stuff) in a week or so unless we have a miraculous :bfp: before that. No pregnancy symptoms, though, so I'm sure were' about to join the ICSI train.


----------



## Brambletess

Morning All, welcome to Kelly09!

Mrs G, hope your meds appointment with nurse goes OK. I am getting my DH to do stimms injections as I shake like a lilly and feel flustered about it. My DH is now waking up to the fact it is upon us really soon and has agreed to have just a couple of beers a week and one cup of coffee a day. That is good progress! Also I think its a good decision to tell your parents, its great to have support from people you love and trying to hide something this big would probably be a strain. 

I am well and feel in a much better mood this week. I realised last week i was not totally over miscarriage and had some anger inside but i have talked about it to DH and acupuncturist and will maybe arrange counselling too with clinic. It always makes me feel loads better to admit things that are wrong, I can then move onwards. 

Hopew you guys all have a good start to the week.


----------



## akcher

Cupcake - My kitty's name is Babykins. She is my first furbaby and we love and spoil her rotten. It would be almost 1 year since she became part of our family.

Brambletess, I'm glad you and DH got things sorted out.

Welcome Aussie and Kelly :hi:

wrightywales, I hope the witch shows her head soon.

Mrs G, my parents were wonderful in supporting me through all of this. They came to stay with me when my DH was away.


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Morning all my lovelies!
> 
> Got appointment with nurse today to go through all the meds etc. Had a long chat with sis yesterday and I now feel that I really need/want to tell my parents (how old am I, 12???!!). In a way I am hoping today is a bit of a wake up for DH as I really don't think he fully appreciates what is going to happen!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :hugs:
> 
> xx

Oooh fantastic.... I hope she explains everything better than our doctor did!!! It must be really exciting for you now. Are you going to be on the long or short protocol? Hope it all goes well for you. xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hey Kath
> That's great about the appointment and yes there's no turning back now! I'm sure DH will be on board.
> 
> I am on CD 23 and I guess will be starting with meds (nasal spray stuff) in a week or so unless we have a miraculous :bfp: before that. No pregnancy symptoms, though, so I'm sure were' about to join the ICSI train.

Well you never know... stranger things have happened! I have read a few cases where people have found out they are BFP just before starting IVF!

All the very best of luck xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## Blue12

Mrs G said:


> Morning all my lovelies!
> 
> Got appointment with nurse today to go through all the meds etc. Had a long chat with sis yesterday and I now feel that I really need/want to tell my parents (how old am I, 12???!!). In a way I am hoping today is a bit of a wake up for DH as I really don't think he fully appreciates what is going to happen!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :hugs:
> 
> xx

I hope your appt goes really well. It sure sounds like you are at a point where telling your parents might be good to have support and someone else to talk to about it. I know what you mean about feeling like you are 12 - for the past 2.5 years everytime I would cry about bfn or af I would tell DH i just want my mommmy haha - finally 6 months ago one person i told ended up telling my mom grrrrrr - but now i feel so thankful that i do have my mom to support me. I think we are forever their babies and they only want us to have the same thing one day. 

Best wishes:hugs:


----------



## emmap

Hi

Ive only just come across this website but i thought i'd put a message on here anyway.
My 1st son was born 2006 with ivf on our 1st attempt after 4 years of ttc and my 2nd baby a boy is due in october with ivf also the 1st attempt as well.
I would recommed it to anyone no side affects at all drink lots of water and try reflexology as well.
Good luck :baby:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks girls. App went really well. Very organised (I am a virgo and even I am impressed!!) have got all dates and apps for scans etc. Meds are being delivered Thursday morning. Both d/regs and stims are done with the epipen type thing so quite easy. Didn't do a great job at loading up the syringe in the clinic but guess I'll get the hang of it!! DH was very attentive and made sure he understood how it all worked. bless! Really not looking forward to the rectal pessaries though...!! :blush:

Had yet another conversation with dh about telling parents and again he just freezes and has such an issue with it. I have finally managed to get him to agree for me to tell my parents and also almost agree to tell my best friend. He thinks they will ask too many questions and/or tell people. 

So quite excited in a strange way, no going back now!! 

xxx:hugs:

Oh, PS nurse said there is no problem with us trying to catch ov this month as buserelin won't affect anything if I do (by some well timed miracle) get pg. Guess that means :sex: tonight then!!

x


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Oooh fantastic.... I hope she explains everything better than our doctor did!!! It must be really exciting for you now. Are you going to be on the long or short protocol? Hope it all goes well for you. xxx:hugs:xxx

A long version of long!! They messed up our ec/et dates a bit and so I have to do a month of d/regs....


----------



## Mrs G

Me again!! LOL

have just posted a new thread on our decision on number of embies. Please can I have your thoughts/experiences.

xx


----------



## gumb69

best of luck mrs G wiht the down regs. oh and happy :sex: tonight
you never know you could get your BFP this month as you will be relaxed as you will be starting your treatment. xx it could happen.


----------



## MaryB

yay! you're starting! Seems you've been waiting forever. So psyched for you. :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh fantastic.... I hope she explains everything better than our doctor did!!! It must be really exciting for you now. Are you going to be on the long or short protocol? Hope it all goes well for you. xxx:hugs:xxx
> 
> A long version of long!! They messed up our ec/et dates a bit and so I have to do a month of d/regs....Click to expand...

Oh crikey... hospitals... don't you just LOVE em! This short protocol seems to be taking forever, i guess that what everyone thinks. We are all striving for the result that we want and even if it was a 3 day protocol that would seem like forever too! :dohh:


----------



## wrightywales

akcher said:


> Cupcake - My kitty's name is Babykins. She is my first furbaby and we love and spoil her rotten. It would be almost 1 year since she became part of our family.
> 
> Brambletess, I'm glad you and DH got things sorted out.
> 
> Welcome Aussie and Kelly :hi:
> 
> wrightywales, I hope the witch shows her head soon.
> 
> Mrs G, my parents were wonderful in supporting me through all of this. They came to stay with me when my DH was away.

No still no sign day 9 today and just want :witch: to show up so badly no cramps or sore boobs think she gone on holiday for a couple of weeks :lmao:


----------



## Brambletess

Its such a bummer waiting for AF. That is quite late, surely it must arrive soon. I presume you have done a test just in case?

I had no sore boobs before mine, which was strange. Felt no normal signs at all. Just spotted for a day then full on! but that is after M/C, which is probably different to after IVF.


----------



## Mrs G

MaryB said:


> yay! you're starting! Seems you've been waiting forever. So psyched for you. :happydance:

Mary have you got any more news yet? When is your u/sound??

x


----------



## wrightywales

Brambletess said:


> Its such a bummer waiting for AF. That is quite late, surely it must arrive soon. I presume you have done a test just in case?
> 
> I had no sore boobs before mine, which was strange. Felt no normal signs at all. Just spotted for a day then full on! but that is after M/C, which is probably different to after IVF.

yes done 2 test just to check lol but both :bfn: so its just waiting and waiting and waiting i guess


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> yes done 2 test just to check lol but both :bfn: so its just waiting and waiting and waiting i guess

Why is it when you don't want her, she shows up and when you do, she's no where to be seen!!

:hugs: to you hun, I hate waiting
xx


----------



## wrightywales

i hate waiting too but not much i can do


----------



## MaryB

Mrs G said:


> MaryB said:
> 
> 
> yay! you're starting! Seems you've been waiting forever. So psyched for you. :happydance:
> 
> Mary have you got any more news yet? When is your u/sound??
> 
> xClick to expand...

My appointment's Friday August 7. The doctor told me on tuesday to schedule the next one for "next week" so I went with the latest slot that is still technically "next week"...to give it more time to grow!!! 

Thanks for asking. :hugs:


----------



## emmap

Mrs G said:


> Thanks girls. App went really well. Very organised (I am a virgo and even I am impressed!!) have got all dates and apps for scans etc. Meds are being delivered Thursday morning. Both d/regs and stims are done with the epipen type thing so quite easy. Didn't do a great job at loading up the syringe in the clinic but guess I'll get the hang of it!! DH was very attentive and made sure he understood how it all worked. bless! Really not looking forward to the rectal pessaries though...!! :blush:
> 
> Had yet another conversation with dh about telling parents and again he just freezes and has such an issue with it. I have finally managed to get him to agree for me to tell my parents and also almost agree to tell my best friend. He thinks they will ask too many questions and/or tell people.
> 
> So quite excited in a strange way, no going back now!!
> 
> xxx:hugs:
> 
> Oh, PS nurse said there is no problem with us trying to catch ov this month as buserelin won't affect anything if I do (by some well timed miracle) get pg. Guess that means :sex: tonight then!!


----------



## emmap

Mrs G said:


> Me again!! LOL
> 
> have just posted a new thread on our decision on number of embies. Please can I have your thoughts/experiences.
> 
> xx

1st time 2 embryos put back, result 1 baby boy is now 2yrs old.
2nd time 1 embryo put back, result 1 baby boy due oct 2009


----------



## emmap

emmap said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. App went really well. Very organised (I am a virgo and even I am impressed!!) have got all dates and apps for scans etc. Meds are being delivered Thursday morning. Both d/regs and stims are done with the epipen type thing so quite easy. Didn't do a great job at loading up the syringe in the clinic but guess I'll get the hang of it!! DH was very attentive and made sure he understood how it all worked. bless! Really not looking forward to the rectal pessaries though...!! :blush:
> 
> Had yet another conversation with dh about telling parents and again he just freezes and has such an issue with it. I have finally managed to get him to agree for me to tell my parents and also almost agree to tell my best friend. He thinks they will ask too many questions and/or tell people.
> 
> So quite excited in a strange way, no going back now!!
> 
> xxx:hugs:
> 
> Oh, PS nurse said there is no problem with us trying to catch ov this month as buserelin won't affect anything if I do (by some well timed miracle) get pg. Guess that means :sex: tonight then!!
> 
> It all slots into place once you start the injections, you could do them with your eyes closed after a few days. Drink lots of water. We told anyone who asked, i found it much easier than lying and they were also a great helpClick to expand...


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to pop in and wish u ladies all luck and give you big :hugs:

Please send me your dates etc of when u start stimms etc so I can update our front page

Mary - praying your little bean grows :hugs:

Not much happening on my side.. just waiting for 7 week scan next friday.. i am 6 weeks tomorrow - half way through the 12 week danger zone...:happydance: being pregnant is quite nerve wracking in itself.. think cause its been so hard for us to get there....

Take care girls

xxxx


----------



## Brambletess

Hey tanya, it is nerve wracking, hoping the next six weeks fly by so you will be safely in second tri. Are you suffering with any symptoms yet?

Maryb - I hope you feel ok and not too worried. Eating lots of protein and eggs I hope x thinking of you xx

Wrightywales - do you remember ovulating this month? Its was prob hard to tell. Are you usually regular?


----------



## wrightywales

Brambletess said:


> Hey tanya, it is nerve wracking, hoping the next six weeks fly by so you will be safely in second tri. Are you suffering with any symptoms yet?
> 
> Maryb - I hope you feel ok and not too worried. Eating lots of protein and eggs I hope x thinking of you xx
> 
> Wrightywales - do you remember ovulating this month? Its was prob hard to tell. Are you usually regular?

no i dont remeber ovulating wast really taking much notice after my last period and the :bfn: was enjoying abit of time off for me and hubby. yes i am normally very regular 28 days 30 at the most but very rare


----------



## Lilly123

Brambletess said:


> Hey tanya, it is nerve wracking, hoping the next six weeks fly by so you will be safely in second tri. Are you suffering with any symptoms yet?
> 
> Maryb - I hope you feel ok and not too worried. Eating lots of protein and eggs I hope x thinking of you xx
> 
> Wrightywales - do you remember ovulating this month? Its was prob hard to tell. Are you usually regular?

Hi hun

no symptoms really.. just sore boobs... and am very tired... actually wish i would have some MS so that I knew I was pregnant as I dont really feel any different.. oh well.. 1 week and 2 days till scan... i am just hoping bean is still alive and well [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Brambletess

Not everyone gets MS and quite often it kicks in a bit later. I know what you mean. Tiredness and sore boobs is good. Looking forward to hearing how the scan went.


----------



## Brambletess

Feel emotional today as best friends baby has been born. Its wonderful, exciting news but reminds me of my loss. Gonna have a little cry and then move on. My time will come too, 2010 is going to be a good year for me. I hope am not going to cry in the hospital tomorrow when i meet the baby, its such an emotional time, and my tears will mostly be joyful. Its the first baby in my close friendship group.


----------



## Mrs G

Oh hun, I know it is so hard. The world seems to be pregnant atm round here! Just remember that it WILL be your time very soon and you can learn from all your friend's mistakes!! 

xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Aw Brambletess - hope you have a nice time meeting your friend's new bub an whether your tears are of joy or clouded a bit with sadness it doesn't matter. 2010 will be our year!!!!!

Well I had appointment with geneticist today (after 7 week wait!!) and have decided we will get our embies tested for genetic disorders - they do this around Day 3 of cells growing and identify major chromosomal or genetic disorders before ET. It cost $1000 more - we don't get any of that back on Medicare or insurance - but I think it is worth it. If we are going through IVF - we might as well take as much risk/randomness out of it as possible!


----------



## Lilly123

Latest update -



https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

June / July 09 Outcome 

Akcher ICSI :yipee: - pregnant with twins 
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee: - 1st scan 4 August - saw HB - all ok!!
Tanya ICSI :yipee: - 7 week scan 14 August
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB [-o&lt;

August / September 09 Outcome

Angelcakes - start stimms 4 August

Mrs G - start down regg 10 August

Wrightwhales

Brambletess - start down regg 14 August

Sammy2009 - start down regg 28 July

CupcakeQueen - start down regg 7 August

Chocci

October / November 09 Outcome

Beckic - start down regg 10 October​


----------



## angelcakes

Hello ladies, I hope you are all well. I've not been on in a few days as I'm trying to not think about TTC and IVF too much, as I started my stimms yesterday and until the ET I just want to go on as if nothing is happening therefore hopefully not stressing myself out. So I'll not be posting much over the next couple of weeks but will be keeping an eye on you all (and also keeping you updated on my progress). 

I've to go back to the clininc on Tuesday for a scan to check and see how I'm responding to the drugs, so I'm hoping that I'll be PUPO by next Friday, the 14th August.

Oh my goodness, if it works then I could actually officially be pregnant now, as they calculate it from CD1 of your cycle. :happydance:

I'm also going for my first acupuncture session tomorrow afternoon, in a weird way I'm looking forward it, to see what they've got to say.

Anyway, I hope you are all well and look forward to catch up with your progress over the next few weeks :hugs:

:dust: to all :flower:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

hope your all well

Well im doing ok. Im 11 days late today. I had a few cramps 5.30 this morning so bad they woke me up. I really thought :witch: was on her way but no had nothing since and still no other symptons either. This waiting is doing my head in now just want her to come nowwwwww

sending every1 lots of :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

angelcakes said:


> Hello ladies, I hope you are all well. I've not been on in a few days as I'm trying to not think about TTC and IVF too much, as I started my stimms yesterday and until the ET I just want to go on as if nothing is happening therefore hopefully not stressing myself out. So I'll not be posting much over the next couple of weeks but will be keeping an eye on you all (and also keeping you updated on my progress).
> 
> I've to go back to the clininc on Tuesday for a scan to check and see how I'm responding to the drugs, so I'm hoping that I'll be PUPO by next Friday, the 14th August.
> 
> Oh my goodness, if it works then I could actually officially be pregnant now, as they calculate it from CD1 of your cycle. :happydance:
> 
> I'm also going for my first acupuncture session tomorrow afternoon, in a weird way I'm looking forward it, to see what they've got to say.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you are all well and look forward to catch up with your progress over the next few weeks :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all :flower:

Good to see you hun, hope stimming is going ok. Enjoy your acupuncture and remember we're here if you need us.
xx


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all well
> 
> Well im doing ok. Im 11 days late today. I had a few cramps 5.30 this morning so bad they woke me up. I really thought :witch: was on her way but no had nothing since and still no other symptons either. This waiting is doing my head in now just want her to come nowwwwww
> 
> sending every1 lots of :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You have the patience of a saint, I'd be going crazy by now!!!
Hurry up :witch:, where are you when we need you???!!!

xx


----------



## Mrs G

I have a very scary looking box of drugs and needles sat on my kitchen table..... AARRGGHHH!!!!


----------



## Beckic

Morning girls,

Tanya - thankyou for putting me in for October - now its official!! - cant wait to get back in the saddle.

Hope everyone is doing OK -

wrighty lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:to you hunni - crossing everything she turns up for you - the wait is bad enough without the witch adding to the frustration.

MrsG - i know its scary - but exciting too - you've been waiting for this for so long hun - it'll all feel so much better once you're started - after that first little injection it all goes so fast. :hugs::hugs::hugs:to you.

Angel - good luck with the stimms hun and keep us posted when you can.



:hugs::hugs::hugs:to everyone.

Bx x x


----------



## Mrs G

Am being a bit dumb but know you girls won't laugh at me (much!):haha:

What are the pos/neg of blast transfer compared to 2 day embie?? Our only option at current clinic is 2 day transfer but was wondering if there are benefits in going to blast stage? 

xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hey Mrs G

Apparently blast increases chances according to our clinic. I think naturally that is when embie implants - so if you have a blasted embie - it has more chance of sticking? It's different here in Australia where I think it is the norm for them to take it to blasting phase. Have not really heard of anyone having transfer at 2 days.


----------



## Brambletess

Not all clinics offer blasts atm. As far as I know it allows them to see which embryos are the front runners. If they get blastocyst stage they are more likely to suceed in the long run, that's why they will only put one back in as the chances of it taking are higher than 2 day ones. Bristol are offering it to people who have a good amount of fertilsed eggs. That is why we are undecided will prob wait until fertilised before we thrash out the decision. If you can only have day 2, are you going for one or two?


----------



## Sammy2009

I just wanted to wish everyone good luck on their meds arriving and the start of a really exciting time... im sorry i have not had time to read everyones diary in indepth detail but there is so much happening in here i cant remember what everyone is doing all the time!!!! Its because we are moving house and ive not had as much time as I would have liked to take it all the information but i wish you all the best of luck with everything and i hope it all ends up positive and BFP for us all!!!! Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi all.... scan went well today, 6 follies which they are really pleased with. They prefer to have 6 rather than 15 as its easier for egg retrieval and say that the quality is usually better than if i had loads. Egg retrieval is Sunday 9th Aug along with hubby's sperm sample and then 3 days later the embryos will be implanted back inside me. Then they say 18 days to wait to see if i am pregnant and to take a test. I dont know why its 18 days and not 14? They said after 18 days I can do a pregnancy test and call them. If the witch shows then its not worked basically!!!! A worrying time right now for us....


----------



## Mrs G

Brambletess said:


> Not all clinics offer blasts atm. As far as I know it allows them to see which embryos are the front runners. If they get blastocyst stage they are more likely to suceed in the long run, that's why they will only put one back in as the chances of it taking are higher than 2 day ones. Bristol are offering it to people who have a good amount of fertilsed eggs. That is why we are undecided will prob wait until fertilised before we thrash out the decision. If you can only have day 2, are you going for one or two?

I think we will prob only go for one, assuming we have the perfect embie obviously! The risks associated with multiple births are too scary to think about atm. It is only our first go, but we will see what the embryologist recommends. 

Sammy, EC on Sunday, wow you are a fast mover!! Lots of luck hun and keep us posted.

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs G

i had a 2 day transfer and it took! 

Good luck with whatever decision u have to make 

xxx:hugs:


----------



## vineyard

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi all.... scan went well today, 6 follies which they are really pleased with. They prefer to have 6 rather than 15 as its easier for egg retrieval and say that the quality is usually better than if i had loads. Egg retrieval is Sunday 9th Aug along with hubby's sperm sample and then 3 days later the embryos will be implanted back inside me. Then they say 18 days to wait to see if i am pregnant and to take a test. I dont know why its 18 days and not 14? They said after 18 days I can do a pregnancy test and call them. If the witch shows then its not worked basically!!!! A worrying time right now for us....

You should be able to test 14 days after retrieval!


----------



## Mrs G

vineyard said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.... scan went well today, 6 follies which they are really pleased with. They prefer to have 6 rather than 15 as its easier for egg retrieval and say that the quality is usually better than if i had loads. Egg retrieval is Sunday 9th Aug along with hubby's sperm sample and then 3 days later the embryos will be implanted back inside me. Then they say 18 days to wait to see if i am pregnant and to take a test. I dont know why its 18 days and not 14? They said after 18 days I can do a pregnancy test and call them. If the witch shows then its not worked basically!!!! A worrying time right now for us....
> 
> You should be able to test 14 days after retrieval!Click to expand...

That's what I thought, I've got bloods booked on 16dp e/c and they've advised me not to test before......YEAH RIGHT!!!

Those lovely ladies with :bfp: how long did you leave it to test and when did you get your :bfp:?? xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

Still no sign of AF yet. 13 days and counting. Bloody body wish it would sort itself out. It really is doing my head in now. Ive never been this late ever feels really strange

:hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxx to everyone


----------



## MaryB

Mrs G said:


> vineyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.... scan went well today, 6 follies which they are really pleased with. They prefer to have 6 rather than 15 as its easier for egg retrieval and say that the quality is usually better than if i had loads. Egg retrieval is Sunday 9th Aug along with hubby's sperm sample and then 3 days later the embryos will be implanted back inside me. Then they say 18 days to wait to see if i am pregnant and to take a test. I dont know why its 18 days and not 14? They said after 18 days I can do a pregnancy test and call them. If the witch shows then its not worked basically!!!! A worrying time right now for us....
> 
> You should be able to test 14 days after retrieval!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought, I've got bloods booked on 16dp e/c and they've advised me not to test before......YEAH RIGHT!!!
> 
> Those lovely ladies with :bfp: how long did you leave it to test and when did you get your :bfp:?? xxClick to expand...

Hi, everyone. This is my schedule so far:

June 30: egg retrieval
July 3: embryo transfer (day 3; six embryos transferred, due to my age)
July 14: blood test (47, low, almost wish we'd waited a couple more days!)
July 18: blood test (137, low, but more than a doubling; we'll take it)
July 28: 1st ultrasound (just a wee sac that's *a week and half behind*)
August 7: 2nd ultrasound (still small but with - drumroll - identical twins!!!)

So that answers the question....now...can I hijack the conversation for two seconds? Twins!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

After what the doctor said last week, I swear I thought I had a blighted ovum. (And, honest, I'm no drama queen.) Well, and I'm still not out of the woods quite yet -- they couldn't tell if the little guys were sharing a sac or each had their own, because they are so close to each other. We will find out next week (most likely on my 44th birthday). So, it could be serious if it is one sac or two very small sacs, but I've decided I'll be a bad mom if I can't celebrate a little excitement!!! 

Thanks for the support here. I thought I'd be confiding all this to my friend who was 42 when she did IVF but her house had a really bad fire (yes, really) so I looked and found you guys. I got very, very lucky, thanks. 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## vineyard

MaryB said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vineyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.... scan went well today, 6 follies which they are really pleased with. They prefer to have 6 rather than 15 as its easier for egg retrieval and say that the quality is usually better than if i had loads. Egg retrieval is Sunday 9th Aug along with hubby's sperm sample and then 3 days later the embryos will be implanted back inside me. Then they say 18 days to wait to see if i am pregnant and to take a test. I dont know why its 18 days and not 14? They said after 18 days I can do a pregnancy test and call them. If the witch shows then its not worked basically!!!! A worrying time right now for us....
> 
> You should be able to test 14 days after retrieval!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought, I've got bloods booked on 16dp e/c and they've advised me not to test before......YEAH RIGHT!!!
> 
> Those lovely ladies with :bfp: how long did you leave it to test and when did you get your :bfp:?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, everyone. This is my schedule so far:
> 
> June 30: egg retrieval
> July 3: embryo transfer (day 3; six embryos transferred, due to my age)
> July 14: blood test (47, low, almost wish we'd waited a couple more days!)
> July 18: blood test (137, low, but more than a doubling; we'll take it)
> July 28: 1st ultrasound (just a wee sac that's *a week and half behind*)
> August 7: 2nd ultrasound (still small but with - drumroll - identical twins!!!)
> 
> So that answers the question....now...can I hijack the conversation for two seconds? Twins!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> After what the doctor said last week, I swear I thought I had a blighted ovum. (And, honest, I'm no drama queen.) Well, and I'm still not out of the woods quite yet -- they couldn't tell if the little guys were sharing a sac or each had their own, because they are so close to each other. We will find out next week (most likely on my 44th birthday). So, it could be serious if it is one sac or two very small sacs, but I've decided I'll be a bad mom if I can't celebrate a little excitement!!!
> 
> Thanks for the support here. I thought I'd be confiding all this to my friend who was 42 when she did IVF but her house had a really bad fire (yes, really) so I looked and found you guys. I got very, very lucky, thanks.
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

Congrats on the twins! Welcome to the IVF twin club. :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

MaryB said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vineyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.... scan went well today, 6 follies which they are really pleased with. They prefer to have 6 rather than 15 as its easier for egg retrieval and say that the quality is usually better than if i had loads. Egg retrieval is Sunday 9th Aug along with hubby's sperm sample and then 3 days later the embryos will be implanted back inside me. Then they say 18 days to wait to see if i am pregnant and to take a test. I dont know why its 18 days and not 14? They said after 18 days I can do a pregnancy test and call them. If the witch shows then its not worked basically!!!! A worrying time right now for us....
> 
> You should be able to test 14 days after retrieval!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought, I've got bloods booked on 16dp e/c and they've advised me not to test before......YEAH RIGHT!!!
> 
> Those lovely ladies with :bfp: how long did you leave it to test and when did you get your :bfp:?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, everyone. This is my schedule so far:
> 
> June 30: egg retrieval
> July 3: embryo transfer (day 3; six embryos transferred, due to my age)
> July 14: blood test (47, low, almost wish we'd waited a couple more days!)
> July 18: blood test (137, low, but more than a doubling; we'll take it)
> July 28: 1st ultrasound (just a wee sac that's *a week and half behind*)
> August 7: 2nd ultrasound (still small but with - drumroll - identical twins!!!)
> 
> So that answers the question....now...can I hijack the conversation for two seconds? Twins!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> After what the doctor said last week, I swear I thought I had a blighted ovum. (And, honest, I'm no drama queen.) Well, and I'm still not out of the woods quite yet -- they couldn't tell if the little guys were sharing a sac or each had their own, because they are so close to each other. We will find out next week (most likely on my 44th birthday). So, it could be serious if it is one sac or two very small sacs, but I've decided I'll be a bad mom if I can't celebrate a little excitement!!!
> 
> Thanks for the support here. I thought I'd be confiding all this to my friend who was 42 when she did IVF but her house had a really bad fire (yes, really) so I looked and found you guys. I got very, very lucky, thanks.
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

:happydance: congrats on TWINS :hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vineyard

Mary B, my clinic did my blood test 11DPO (post retrieval) and again at 13 DPO. I got a BFP on a stick at 12DPO. 

11DPO= 15 
13DPO= 70
23DPO= 5500


----------



## MaryB

vineyard said:


> Mary B, my clinic did my blood test 11DPO (post retrieval) and again at 13 DPO. I got a BFP on a stick at 12DPO.
> 
> 11DPO= 15
> 13DPO= 70
> 23DPO= 5500

Wow, so you started low too! I'm beginning to think 18dpt is best, but it would be really hard to wait that long.


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Mary!!!! That is wonderful, awesome news!!!! You must be sooooo excited!!!! :thumbup: :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## MaryB

Hi, Amos! Nice to see you. O:) Yeah, amazed at the turn around. We'll see how it goes next week, but for now, pretty darn psyched. 

Will you be updating the flaky DH/OH theme thread or posting somewhere in TTC? Let me know. :hugs:


----------



## MaryB

Tanya, You can change the first page emoticon for me. Still apprehensive, but I need to get myself out of limboland! Hope you are well.


----------



## Lilly123

Thats such fab fab news Mary!!! I am so so happy for u!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Good luck and I will update your profile :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

update ladies.. you will see 1 baby is :baby: and twins is :baby::baby:

xxxx


https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

June / July 09 Outcome 

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: - pregnant with twins 
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: - 1st scan 4 August - saw HB - all ok!!
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: - 7 week scan 14 August
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :yipee::baby::baby: - pregnant with twins 

August / September 09 Outcome

Angelcakes - start stimms 4 August

Mrs G - start down regg 10 August

Wrightwhales

Brambletess - start down regg 14 August

Sammy2009 - start down regg 28 July

CupcakeQueen - start down regg 7 August

Chocci

October / November 09 Outcome

Beckic - start down regg 10 October​


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks Tanya, you're amazing!! :flower:

Mary, fabulous news, so excited for you hun xxx

Do you realise ladies that based on June/July we are beating the IVF stats!! Long may it continue and hope we ALL get those lovely :bfp:

xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well and having a great weekend

Im very happy today as AF finally showed up 14 days late and alot more painfull than usual but at least she came. Just hope next AF wont be this late cant be doing with all that waiting again. well if not should be hopefully having FET in 6 weeks omg omg omg then i will be in the 2ww again hopefully with a better outcome fx

:hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Mary - congratulations!! That is such wonderful news - I am so happy for you!!!!!

:)

Update on me - :witch: got me today - I was hoping for a pre-ICSI miracle. :cry: 

Bit of a mess today - as there is no turning back now.

I start down reg sniff spray tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs G

Cup cake, I know how hard it is hun but just see this as the start of something positive. I really struggled with the idea of having to have IVF but now I think that if this is the way we will get our lovely baby then it can only be a good thing. I think all us lttc and ac girlies have to go through so much more than some to get pg that we will appreciate just what a miracle it is WHEN it does happen.

:hugs:

PS you'll have to put up with me as d/reg buddy!!! I start injecting tomorrow!!

xx


----------



## Brambletess

Tanya & Mrs G - I so hope the good luck trend continues onto Sep, we all want this so much.

Wrightywales - thank goodness she came! what a relief. My period was the worst i have ever had this time around, but my fertile mucus has also been extra abundamt this month as well, so seeing that as a good sign.

Cupcake Queen - sorry she came again, I am sure tomorrow you will start to feel excited when the down regging starts. When will you start stimming? I down reg on Sunday, with stimming starting on the 2nd Sep.

xx


----------



## Beckic

Mornin,

Wrighty - brilliant news she came hun.

Mary - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:for twins.

MrsG - guess I was on the shit end of the stats in June - crossing fingers i'll beat them in October.

Cupcake - sorry you feel sad hunni - special hugs to you.

Hugs to everyone.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bx x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi girls,

Well the egg collection is over.... I have updated my diary with the intricate details and very graphic details. Im off for a lie down now as im sore everywhere!!!!

Good luck to the girls that are starting down reg/stimms tomorrow i will look forward to following your diaries and wish you the very best of luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Beckic said:


> MrsG - guess I was on the shit end of the stats in June - crossing fingers i'll beat them in October.

I'm sorry hun, I hope that comment didn't upset you. I've got everything crossed for you. 2nd time will be the charm for you, I'm sure of it. :hugs:

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Mary - congratulations!! That is such wonderful news - I am so happy for you!!!!!
> 
> :)
> 
> Update on me - :witch: got me today - I was hoping for a pre-ICSI miracle. :cry:
> 
> Bit of a mess today - as there is no turning back now.
> 
> I start down reg sniff spray tomorrow.

Sorry the witch got you hun... good luck for the down reg tomorrow :hugs:

Mary B - Congratulations thats fantasic news!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Well the egg collection is over.... I have updated my diary with the intricate details and very graphic details. Im off for a lie down now as im sore everywhere!!!!
> 
> Good luck to the girls that are starting down reg/stimms tomorrow i will look forward to following your diaries and wish you the very best of luck!!! :hugs:

good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Tanya said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Well the egg collection is over.... I have updated my diary with the intricate details and very graphic details. Im off for a lie down now as im sore everywhere!!!!
> 
> Good luck to the girls that are starting down reg/stimms tomorrow i will look forward to following your diaries and wish you the very best of luck!!! :hugs:
> 
> good luck hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Tanya, im up and had something to eat. I'm ok though sore inside and keep getting little pains going through me, im sure i will feel better tomorrow. I have 2 weeks off work so plenty of time to relax. I am going to get hubby to call the hospital tomorrow to ask how many eggs fertilised. I hope they will tell us.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Sammy - good to hear you are feeling ok.

Just as an update on where I am at - today I started with down reg spray and tomorrow I pick up my injections and start with those.

It's all a bit nerve racking - and there is no turning back now!!!


----------



## Mendy

Sammy2009 and Cupcake Queen, 
Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck in the world for your current cycles. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report Sammy2009!

Good luck to the rest of the ladies who are currently going through their IVF's! 

:hug:


----------



## vineyard

FX ladies!! Wishing you all huge BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akcher

MaryB - a belated CONGRATS!!! So happy for you!

Sammy and Cupcake, good luck gals and lots of :dust: Waiting to hear the good news!


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks for all your well wishes girls... its so nice to hav your support :hugs:

Cupcake Queen and Mrs G - Good luck with the down reg/stimms 

Me? Well im sore... sore inside and sore boobs still. Its not nice but its bearable and just uncomfortable, bit painful at times but nothing major.

I called the hospital today but they said we will have to wait until Wednesday to find out what eggs fertilised.

I will update you all after ET and then i guess ill be in bed for a couple of days.

I will be so glad when im on the 2WW and this part is all over... its not exactly a pleasurable experience :nope:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Wow Sammy - you find out on Wednesday how many were fertilised! That's great - look forward to the news.

Well I picked up my stim drugs today - and paid the whopping great big IVF bill (that nearly made me pass out! $8500!!!). I did an injection in the clinic - nurse showed me how and made sure I was doing it right. I am on 150 mg Gonel. It went fine!

So now I have a scan on Monday 24 Aug to check follicles and then EC will depend on that.

thanks for all your well wishes everyone - here we go!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Lots of luck and :hg: sammy.

Cupcake, stims already YAY! Do you not d/reg on your protocol? I wish I was on a shorted one, day 2 of d/regs and already I'm getting impatient!!

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Wow Sammy - you find out on Wednesday how many were fertilised! That's great - look forward to the news.
> 
> Well I picked up my stim drugs today - and paid the whopping great big IVF bill (that nearly made me pass out! $8500!!!). I did an injection in the clinic - nurse showed me how and made sure I was doing it right. I am on 150 mg Gonel. It went fine!
> 
> So now I have a scan on Monday 24 Aug to check follicles and then EC will depend on that.
> 
> thanks for all your well wishes everyone - here we go!!!!!

Thanks Mrs G!!! Im still sore today, i keep getting like period pain twangs going through me... they are not really bad or anything just annoying and uncomfortable. ET is tomorrow.... God tomorrow!!!!

Cupcake - I know how much it costs, when i got all my meds I got the calculator out and they cost about 2100 euros. Some of the boxes were 425 euros each! Its good the nurse gave you good training. Ours was "yeah this is the syringe, do 150mg of it in your stomach... ok!" By the time we started the stimms 2 weeks later we had no idea how to use the Puregon pen, it was a nightmare, they never showed us properly at all. Are you on the short protocol? God its really short, days of stimms until a scan. I did 10 days and then had a scan and I was on a short one too... Hope it all goes great for you! :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Thanks guys

Sammy- I am glad nurse showed went through injections with me - they talked about it a month ago when we first decided to go for ICSI and I had really forgotten, so needed them to explain again. As for cost - meds are covered by Gov't!! So $8500 is for whole EC/ET, Genetic testing etc. Just a lot of money up front!!

Mrs G - It's all quick - I guess I am on a short thing - it is just standard here in Australia - you do down reg drugs at same time as stims?!


----------



## Mrs G

Love the new ticker cupcake!! I guess it's a toss up between you paying for short protocol and me getting a long one on NHS!!

x


----------



## angelcakes

Mary - Congrats on the twins hun, thats excellent news. So what is your due date?

Sammy - Hope you're feeling better today, you looking forward to the transfer tomorrow? Let us know how many fertilised? Good luck, have you decided how many to transfer?

Well I went for a scan/blood test today to see how I'm responding to the stimms, turns out I may be hyper-stimulating. Have 14 follies on left and 15 on the right!!! So I'm booked in for my egg collection on Friday and transfer on Monday. So I still have a couple of hurdles to jump but we're getting closer.

Anyone else over/hyper-stimulated? 

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Mary - Congrats on the twins hun, thats excellent news. So what is your due date?
> 
> Sammy - Hope you're feeling better today, you looking forward to the transfer tomorrow? Let us know how many fertilised? Good luck, have you decided how many to transfer?
> 
> Well I went for a scan/blood test today to see how I'm responding to the stimms, turns out I may be hyper-stimulating. Have 14 follies on left and 15 on the right!!! So I'm booked in for my egg collection on Friday and transfer on Monday. So I still have a couple of hurdles to jump but we're getting closer.
> 
> Anyone else over/hyper-stimulated?
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs:

Hi, No not really im still sore inside so now im dreading ET even more... that catheter being put up inside me when already sore and hurting... great! I will let you know how many fertilised. We have to ring the doctors tomorrow morning between 9.30 and 10.30am but i bet they won't tell us then. We are going in for ET sometime in the afternoon (they will tell us tomorrow mornig what time) We are going to have two embies put back in if two have fertilised that is!!! 

29 follies!!!! Oh my word! I think i must have been "under" stimulating then with 6!!! lol. Oooh not long now... wishing you all the very best! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

angelcakes said:


> Mary - Congrats on the twins hun, thats excellent news. So what is your due date?
> 
> Sammy - Hope you're feeling better today, you looking forward to the transfer tomorrow? Let us know how many fertilised? Good luck, have you decided how many to transfer?
> 
> Well I went for a scan/blood test today to see how I'm responding to the stimms, turns out I may be hyper-stimulating. Have 14 follies on left and 15 on the right!!! So I'm booked in for my egg collection on Friday and transfer on Monday. So I still have a couple of hurdles to jump but we're getting closer.
> 
> Anyone else over/hyper-stimulated?
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs:

Hi

I think Tanya did. FX for Friday - exciting !!

xx


----------



## Beckic

Hi girls,

Mrs G and cupcake - hope things going well with the down reggin - i know they call it long MrsG but i promise it does go quicker than you think once they start with all the appointments and scans - although not as quick as cupcake - you are going great guns hun!!

Sammy - good luck for tomorrow hun - and you were soooo brave with your EC - i was partially sedated for mine and really enjoyed it as got to lie there and watch them collect the eggs on the monitor - so awful that yours was terrible.

Angel - good luck for friday hun.

AS for me - still v v vv long way behind you all - but have a review appt. on the 1st September when i get to discuss protocol for second go and pick up my drugs - so that will give me something to obsess about to pass the time - plus cheering you girls along that is.:happydance::happydance:

Hugs to everyone,
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
bx x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Beckic said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Mrs G and cupcake - hope things going well with the down reggin - i know they call it long MrsG but i promise it does go quicker than you think once they start with all the appointments and scans - although not as quick as cupcake - you are going great guns hun!!
> 
> Sammy - good luck for tomorrow hun - and you were soooo brave with your EC - i was partially sedated for mine and really enjoyed it as got to lie there and watch them collect the eggs on the monitor - so awful that yours was terrible.
> 
> Angel - good luck for friday hun.
> 
> AS for me - still v v vv long way behind you all - but have a review appt. on the 1st September when i get to discuss protocol for second go and pick up my drugs - so that will give me something to obsess about to pass the time - plus cheering you girls along that is.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hugs to everyone,
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> bx x x

Hi Beckic, I got to that too but it hurt so much I couldnt watch. I was dreading every stabbing so much i didnt want to know when it was next coming! Perhaps i'm just a big baby! lol. Thanks for your well wishes! :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi everyone

Well I did my first injection at home and it all went ok! No side effects yet.

Mrs G - I love my new ticker too!! Quite appropriate I think. :) I'm still a bit confused with short/long cycles - basically in Australia, you can't do IVF on the public health system - it's all private and you get some rebate back - so maybe that's why it is quicker??

Angelcakes - Sorry to hear you have overstimulated!! But I guess better to have more eggs than less? Hope you are not in any pain. Mrs G is right - Tanya overstimulated too but she also go pregnant :) FX for you.

Sammy- ET sounds a bit scary doesn't it - but I guess it is nothing compared to childbirth!! :rofl: that is what my DH keeps saying!! (he gets the easy bit!!).

Beckic thanks for your kind words and support. Actually thanks to everyone for their support!!
:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Hi Angelcakes

Yes I hyperstimulated but only later in my cycle... I got OHSS about 4 days before I got my BFP and then it lasted 2 weeks... it is not pleasant so please look after yourself.... and if you get pregnant it gets worse cause its the HCG hormone which affects it.. so you can either get it when u do HCG trigger shot or get it later when your body starts producing HCG from pregnancy hormones... hope you dont get it hun as it is not nice but hope you get your BFP!!

Girls - I am surpised u were awake for EC.. i was out cold and woke up feeling i had slept for hours lol and it had only been like 20 minutes..lol

So i have my 7+2 scan on friday.. quite nervous as we are hoping to see heart beat.. once i see that i will feel more relaxed.. been feeling really nauseous since friday all day and everyday so hoping thats a good sign and so so tired.

Good luck ladies who are having EC and ET soon and good luck to everyone else for your cycles xxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well I did my first injection at home and it all went ok! No side effects yet.
> 
> Mrs G - I love my new ticker too!! Quite appropriate I think. :) I'm still a bit confused with short/long cycles - basically in Australia, you can't do IVF on the public health system - it's all private and you get some rebate back - so maybe that's why it is quicker??
> 
> Angelcakes - Sorry to hear you have overstimulated!! But I guess better to have more eggs than less? Hope you are not in any pain. Mrs G is right - Tanya overstimulated too but she also go pregnant :) FX for you.
> 
> Sammy- ET sounds a bit scary doesn't it - but I guess it is nothing compared to childbirth!! :rofl: that is what my DH keeps saying!! (he gets the easy bit!!).
> 
> Beckic thanks for your kind words and support. Actually thanks to everyone for their support!!
> :hugs:

Hi, Yes, EC was horrible (if your awake - only in my opinion!) but ET was a walk in the park... no pain, really quick, quite emotional. I actually enjoyed watching the little embies injected in and float around.

Can anyone help me though... I am sure I am supposed to be taking these pessaries after ET but afterwards they just wished us well and sent us on our way! No mention of any medication! Do i take these pessaries I have and if so when and for how long? Not very happy about not being told this if i do have to. I have Progesterone tablets, squishy round ones. Thanks


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi, Yes, EC was horrible (if your awake - only in my opinion!) but ET was a walk in the park... no pain, really quick, quite emotional. I actually enjoyed watching the little embies injected in and float around.
> 
> Can anyone help me though... I am sure I am supposed to be taking these pessaries after ET but afterwards they just wished us well and sent us on our way! No mention of any medication! Do i take these pessaries I have and if so when and for how long? Not very happy about not being told this if i do have to. I have Progesterone tablets, squishy round ones. Thanks

Hi hun, so please it went well. how many embies did you have put back??

On my drug info sheet it says to take pessaries vaginally after ET and I'm sure the nurse said to continue to 12wks after :bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

I started them after EC.. so u can start them now I suppose.. I would def phone clinic in the morning hun and ask 

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Yes, EC was horrible (if your awake - only in my opinion!) but ET was a walk in the park... no pain, really quick, quite emotional. I actually enjoyed watching the little embies injected in and float around.
> 
> Can anyone help me though... I am sure I am supposed to be taking these pessaries after ET but afterwards they just wished us well and sent us on our way! No mention of any medication! Do i take these pessaries I have and if so when and for how long? Not very happy about not being told this if i do have to. I have Progesterone tablets, squishy round ones. Thanks
> 
> Hi hun, so please it went well. how many embies did you have put back??
> 
> On my drug info sheet it says to take pessaries vaginally after ET and I'm sure the nurse said to continue to 12wks after :bfp:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi two ebies put back in... my friend has named them Posh & Becks lol.

We found out its the Progesterone we have.They want it inserted 3 x daily. :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Lots of luck Sammy2009!!!! Hoping to hear all about your BFP soon!!! :)


----------



## Lilly123

Good luck Sammy!!!! Go Posh and Becks! woohoo xxx:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mendy said:


> Lots of luck Sammy2009!!!! Hoping to hear all about your BFP soon!!! :)

Thanks very much Mendy and Tanya.... fingers crossed!!!!

Congrats by the way! Great news... (i have probably congratulated already somewhere down the line but just in case!):happydance:


----------



## Brambletess

Wey to go Sammy, can't wait to hear that you have your BFP!!!! wey to go posh and becks. Your ec sounded horrible, I have been told i will be having a light general so hoping don't have to go through that. I am sure it will all be worth it for you.

Tanya - hope the scan goes well, so excited to hear the news. Sickness is a great sign. I never had it with my pregnancy that miscarried so hoping next time I feel sick all day.

Angelcakes - hope you are feeling ok and not too uncomfortable, thats a lot of follies! I am going to be on a high does of menopur and worry that might happen.

Mrs G - How you doing? have side effects kicked in yet??

Cupcake Queen - glad to hear its all going well so far, I haven't got my head around different drug protyocols either. There is such a lot to remember with sniffing five times a day and the injections on top, wish i could just have one of injections but will do whatever works.

Beckic - your time will be upon you soon and then we will be cheering you on.

I am getting so close now. Norethisterone tablets start tomorrow for 7 days and start sniffing on Sunday, two weeks of that then menopur injections for however long, I have 10 days worth at the moment. So its going to be about a month I guess in total. Irt doesn't seem real yet and plan to carry on as normal. My work is a nightmare at the moment as we are going through a crisis in my team and the whole team except me have been pulled out to sort it, with me left holding the fort and training temps to cover the workers jobs. Jobs i don't even do myself but luckily know most of the stuff as i have been here so long. Its probably the most stressful time i have experienced in this job and its typical its coincoided with my treatment but hoping it will leave me very little time to obsess and boy do I LOVE to obsess!! 

Well that seemed like an essay. Good luck to everyone and :dust:


----------



## Lilly123

Tanya said:


> Good luck Sammy!!!! Go Posh and Becks! woohoo xxx:happydance::hugs:

Sammy - when is you test date?


----------



## MaryB

Wow, things are kicking into gear around here! :happydance:

I have to check in and report that things are no longer a go with my little guys. My scan yesterday was not good (no heartbeats this time) so I am currently having the world's most uneventful mc (at the moment...). I may be back in a few months if I do donor egg. For now, I'm going to lose the weight I've gained on these drugs (haven't exercised for months with ovaries like basketballs) and get back to my healthier, "fighting weight" and see if that helps things along. 

Good luck, Sammy, Posh & Becks. Hope work clears up, Brambletess, it sounds crazy! And good luck everyone else, you've been so supportive since mid-July when I showed up with my first BFP after a long haul of tries - thanks!

My 44th birthday is tomorrow. So, I think I can be the one to say, keep at it, you just have to. 

***Keep your eyes on the prize.***


----------



## Mrs G

MaryB said:


> Wow, things are kicking into gear around here! :happydance:
> 
> I have to check in and report that things are no longer a go with my little guys. My scan yesterday was not good (no heartbeats this time) so I am currently having the world's most uneventful mc (at the moment...). I may be back in a few months if I do donor egg. For now, I'm going to lose the weight I've gained on these drugs (haven't exercised for months with ovaries like basketballs) and get back to my healthier, "fighting weight" and see if that helps things along.
> 
> Good luck, Sammy, Posh & Becks. Hope work clears up, Brambletess, it sounds crazy! And good luck everyone else, you've been so supportive since mid-July when I showed up with my first BFP after a long haul of tries - thanks!
> 
> My 44th birthday is tomorrow. So, I think I can be the one to say, keep at it, you just have to. ***Keep your eyes on the prize.***

Mary I am so sorry. I don't know what to say, this is such sad news. It is good to hear you are positive about where to go from here and althought I'm sure it is the last thing on your mind, I hope your birthday is as good as it can be.

Stick around here with us if you fancy it, we are all here for you.:hugs:

Kath xxx


----------



## akcher

Mary I'm so sorry to hear about your sad news. I'm glad you are looking forward and not giving up. :hug:

Sammy - Can't wait to hear of your good news! Do you have any frosties left? Did they tell you the grade of the embies?

Mrs G, Brambletess, angelcakes - Great to hear you are starting your cycle. Hope oyu guys will have lots of eggies growing!

If I missed anyone that is starting on their cycle, sorry!


----------



## Brambletess

Mary B - I am so sorry to hear that - my thoughts are with you, it is really helpful to have positive things to hold on to when mc happens. I suffered one myself nearly two months ago and it was probably the worst thing that has happened to me but I did concentrate on the positives and I pulled through fairly quickly. If you decide to go for egg donation, we are all here for you and will be cheering you on. You know they can impant now, which is definitely a positive thing. Just concentrate on yourself for now though.

Akcher - thanks for the well wishes, am now raring to go.


----------



## Mrs G

Brambletess, have they given you a date for ec/et yet??

x


----------



## Sammy2009

Tanya said:


> Tanya said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Sammy!!!! Go Posh and Becks! woohoo xxx:happydance::hugs:
> 
> Sammy - when is you test date?Click to expand...

Tanya, I am going to test on Sunday 23rd August - 13 days after ET (but i will most likely cave in and test after 10 days - 20th August)

Akcher - I won't know until another week and half if we have any frosties, they were not quite up to scratch on the day of ET but she said she would look at them today and a letter will be sent out in the post in about 2 weeks to tell us if any of them were good enough.

Mary B - I am so sorry to hear your news... its what we all dread, I know myself there is the risk of a lot of things right now and I will just have to accept them if they happen. You sound strong and collected and i admire you for that. I wish you every success for the next time hun.

Brambletess - Dont worry about EC - mine was uncomfortable and a bit painful but there have been ladies on here that really enjoyed it. I was not screaming in pain or anything i think its just the thought of what they are doing that makes it worse. The pressure they have to put on to burst the ovaries and follies but it wasn't unbearable or anything. Maybe I was more shocked as i expected it to be completely feelingless... I just thought it was a bit barbaric when other ladies have had a local anaesthetic (which i would MUCH prefer believe me) I am a bit of a wuss with pain, just lie back and relax and you will be fine hun.

Mrs G - How are the injections going? You seem to be coping well with them... hubby got the hang of ours just as we were about to stop... typical MEN! lol


----------



## Mrs G

Why do I go into ttc??? Have just read a thread from a newbie who is stressing about not getting pg the first month off bcp..................... 

I know we've all been there and I'm sure I probably made some equally dumb and insensitve comments but PUURLLEEEEEASE!!!!!! 

Waiting, more waiting, stress, more stress, welcome to our world!!

:hugs: to my lovely friends


----------



## angelcakes

Sammy - Well how are you coping in the 2 week wait? Had any twinges yet?

Mrs G - And how are you coping with the drugs hun?

Beckic - Hey not long to wait and then we'll be reading about your :bfp:

Cupcake - Hope the down reggin is going well, when are you due to get your scan/blood test?

Tanya - Thanks for that, well I'm feeling better now, a few days ago I really didnt feel myself, was tender and nauseous and just felt down right lousy!!! How many follicles did you have and how many eggs collected? Good luck with your scan today, hope it goes well, let us know. p.s. What does koko's mean? :shrug:

Mary - Oh hun I feel soo sad for you. Although if it happens to me I hope I have at least half your attidute. You go girl...it will happen one day. Positive mental attitude!!!

Akcher - Well how are you and the twins keeping, all going well?

Brambletess - You'll be fine on the Menapur, I just had a couple of off days but feel great now. Just look about 6 months pregnant with the weight gain and the swollen ovaries/belly. But hey, no pain no gain.

Well thats me had my egg collection this morning and I have to say it was a breeze. Was in the clinic for 07:30 and procedure done and cup-o-cha in hand by 9am. I was consiously sedated for the whole things. They managed to get 17 eggs, which they seemed happy with. And DH handed in, in their words, a fantastic sample - so he's over the moon. I was panicking as he has the cold just now and thought that might have impacted it but no. So will get a call tomorrow morn to let us know how many have fertilised and then I've to go for the transer on Monday afternoon. We are still debating 1 or 2 embryo transers. I really want 2 but DH wants to er on the side of caution (bugger!!!). So I've told him that if we get to freeze 2+ embryos then i'll have one transferred this time and if it doesnt work we'll transfer 2 frozen ones.

I am slightly concerned, you girlies have been mentioning taking progesterone from EC, well i have the vaginal thingys but they didnt tell me to take them. Hhmm, wonder if i should wait and speak to embryologist tomorrow or call them this afternoon. Just dont want to look like a pest!!!

Also when i got my drug pack from the pharmacy I got a wee box called Pregnyl, do you know what happens with this and when you take it? As they haven't mentioned that either.

Anyway hope you are all well and have a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey angelcakes, so glad ec went well. 17 eggs is fantastic!! Do you not have any instructions from the drug company or hospital?? Mine say to use pessaries twice a day from the day after ec. I also have pregnyl but mine says to use 36 hrs before EC?? It may not be the same as yours but I would def ring to make sure if I were you. 

FX for a lorra lovely embies tomorrow! 

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls

Girls.. the Kokos is alive.. :happydance::happydance:

I saw the heart beating and DH too and brought a tear to my eye.. quite emotional moment..i saw the blob :cloud9::cloud9: our kokos :cloud9::cloud9:

Baby is measuring right on track and i go for my next scan in 2.5 weeks :happydance: FS says that if all well at 9.5 week scan she is confident it will carry to term..

Kokos is just a name me and DH have for eachother.. but now our baby is called kokos for now

take a walk over to my journal for scan pic.

What I have learnt from this.. never give up on your dream!:cloud9:

Love to u all

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

YYAAYY for kokos and his/her little beating heart!! :dance:

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Sammy - Well how are you coping in the 2 week wait? Had any twinges yet?
> 
> Mrs G - And how are you coping with the drugs hun?
> 
> Beckic - Hey not long to wait and then we'll be reading about your :bfp:
> 
> Cupcake - Hope the down reggin is going well, when are you due to get your scan/blood test?
> 
> Tanya - Thanks for that, well I'm feeling better now, a few days ago I really didnt feel myself, was tender and nauseous and just felt down right lousy!!! How many follicles did you have and how many eggs collected? Good luck with your scan today, hope it goes well, let us know. p.s. What does koko's mean? :shrug:
> 
> Mary - Oh hun I feel soo sad for you. Although if it happens to me I hope I have at least half your attidute. You go girl...it will happen one day. Positive mental attitude!!!
> 
> Akcher - Well how are you and the twins keeping, all going well?
> 
> Brambletess - You'll be fine on the Menapur, I just had a couple of off days but feel great now. Just look about 6 months pregnant with the weight gain and the swollen ovaries/belly. But hey, no pain no gain.
> 
> Well thats me had my egg collection this morning and I have to say it was a breeze. Was in the clinic for 07:30 and procedure done and cup-o-cha in hand by 9am. I was consiously sedated for the whole things. They managed to get 17 eggs, which they seemed happy with. And DH handed in, in their words, a fantastic sample - so he's over the moon. I was panicking as he has the cold just now and thought that might have impacted it but no. So will get a call tomorrow morn to let us know how many have fertilised and then I've to go for the transer on Monday afternoon. We are still debating 1 or 2 embryo transers. I really want 2 but DH wants to er on the side of caution (bugger!!!). So I've told him that if we get to freeze 2+ embryos then i'll have one transferred this time and if it doesnt work we'll transfer 2 frozen ones.
> 
> I am slightly concerned, you girlies have been mentioning taking progesterone from EC, well i have the vaginal thingys but they didnt tell me to take them. Hhmm, wonder if i should wait and speak to embryologist tomorrow or call them this afternoon. Just dont want to look like a pest!!!
> 
> Also when i got my drug pack from the pharmacy I got a wee box called Pregnyl, do you know what happens with this and when you take it? As they haven't mentioned that either.
> 
> Anyway hope you are all well and have a lovely weekend :hugs:

Cupcake - i didnt realise you were doing EC today!!!! yayyy!!! So pleased it all went ok for you... obviously my pain and "wuss" barrier is not as good as yours! If you thought EC was a breeze then ET will be a walk in the park - thats the nice bit! Fantastic news on the eggs, 17 - wow!! Wishing you all the luck that they all progress superbly.

I took my Pregnyl injection exactly 36 hours before ET so you must do that but i would call the hospital just in case. I was told to take the Progesterone vaginal pessaries after ET. I didnt take any meds after EC until after ET. I have been told to take Progesterone 2 x tablets 3 x a day but i think most hospitals say 1 x tablet twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. 

Your hospital sound like mine with their "lack of information" tactics! :dohh:

Yes, I have had plenty of twinges today... i think they may be hatching!!! Posh and Becks are hatching!!!! lol

Good luck for Monday - dont worry its a nice procedure and doesnt hurt one bit! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mrs G - This really makes me laugh - people who winge and complain about failing to conceive the first month, go if only they knew all the heartache we had been through with the 50 negative tests! Grrr....

Tanya - Great news on the Kokos!!! Really pleased all is well and keeping my fingers crossed for you. Good luck and all the best hun xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi Girls,

Well I caved in and tested today... I know its way too early but I was getting withdrawal symptoms at not being able to pee on a stick!

I was hoping it was negative because I thought then at least I would know if the Pregnyl injection was out of my system (this is the 8th day since I took 10,000 mg of it)

I used an ebay cheapie because I know i cannot expect a true result at this stage and there is a really faint line, very faint but visable without having to hold it up to the light, squint or pull it apart!!!

Whats the earliest anyone has tested after IVF/ICSI and got a BFP? 

Has anyone got a false BFP because of the injection?


----------



## Beckic

Hi hun

I took ovitrelle not pregenyl - but I didnt even get a positive test with it two days after I had taken it - so the hcg definitely went out of my system v quickly.

Hoping this is a good sign,

bx x x x x:hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Sammy - This is a good sign...fx for you hun :hugs:

Well I had a call from the clinic this morn, of my 17 eggs 5 of them were abnormal so of the remaining 12 we've had 100% fertilisation. So we have 12 little embies growing. We are absolutely over the moon, so looks good to have one put in on Monday and then a good batch for freezing. Husband is telling everyone he has a football team with one on the sub bench, ha :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Sammy - This is a good sign...fx for you hun :hugs:
> 
> Well I had a call from the clinic this morn, of my 17 eggs 5 of them were abnormal so of the remaining 12 we've had 100% fertilisation. So we have 12 little embies growing. We are absolutely over the moon, so looks good to have one put in on Monday and then a good batch for freezing. Husband is telling everyone he has a football team with one on the sub bench, ha :happydance:

BeckiC / OMG im excited now then! Do you think its too early to test though? There is definately a faint pink line (not evap - there is one of those as well!) and even hubby can see it.... Thanks so much for letting me know!

Angelcakes - 12!!!! My god woman are you sure your not a chicken? Thats flipping GREAT! Hope they all progress and good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## maz

Well ladies ... It's about time I come and join you all.

We got our offer letter from the hospital this morning and we'll be starting our THIRD cycle in October. We have a pre-treatment appointment in three weeks time, and then the countdown will start again.

I have mixed feelings about this next cycle ... our first cycle worked for a few days and we should have been having our baby next week, our second cycle didn't work at all, and I am feeling quite anxious about this third cycle. I never thought we'd be going for cycle number three while still waiting for baby number one.

Oh well. Nevermind. I'm going to try and do a catch up with everyone else later on today. Hope everyone is well and coping as well as can be expected...

:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Welcome Maz!! So good to hear u got your letter!! Such fab news!! I really hope this is it for u.. you so deserve it!:hugs:

Sammy - things are looking very good :thumbup:

Angelcakes - my gosh 12! wow!! congrats and good luck for monday :happydance:

Hi everyone else - love to all - hope u r all well and good luck to those down regging / injecting etc :hugs:


----------



## vineyard

Sammy, I got my positive on a stick 12 DPO. I tested from about 8DPO and was getting negatives and also had 10000 IU of HCG. So, I really do think the HCG would be out of your system by now.

Best of luck!


----------



## Sammy2009

vineyard said:


> Sammy, I got my positive on a stick 12 DPO. I tested from about 8DPO and was getting negatives and also had 10000 IU of HCG. So, I really do think the HCG would be out of your system by now.
> 
> Best of luck!

Oooh Vineyard thanks.... crikey I thought it would take longer... im getting excited now... ive never had a positive in all the time we have been trying to conceive this time. I have seen faint lines though before so i´m not there yet. I have two CB digi´s but dare not do one. I guess im scared of it being BFN. I know IVF may not work first time and im not going to lose my mind if it doesnt work... of course i will be disappointed, there is no doubt but for once I hold out some hope. I will test again maybe later... and tomorrow. I have 24 cheapies to waste so there is no harm and i might as well use them to give me a little bit of hope i suppose. I have felt lots of twinges today... it might mean nothing though. I feel pregnant but it might be in my head... tense times eh!!! Thanks for you reply its so very much appreciated :hugs:

HUGE CONGRATS ON TWINNIES!!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

I have just taken another test... ebay cheapie but cannot see any lines (apart from the control line) I could on the one this morning and i can still see it but not on this test. Looks BFN to me.... its too early to test but no harm in trying. We will see what the next few days bring. I am a serial POAS addict so i guess i will be testing EVERY day just for something to do... for some hope! Ill keep you all updated....


----------



## Beckic

Crossing fingers there was a second line on the test this morning Sammi.

Glad you are joining us Maz - two October IVF'ers now - we can follow all the Aug/Sept girls into first tri together (as you can see I am trying to stay positive!!).

Lots of hugs to everyone.

Bx x x :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Beckic said:


> Crossing fingers there was a second line on the test this morning Sammi.
> 
> Glad you are joining us Maz - two October IVF'ers now - we can follow all the Aug/Sept girls into first tri together (as you can see I am trying to stay positive!!).
> 
> Lots of hugs to everyone.
> 
> Bx x x :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi, nope... no line... but i think i am testing too early. EC was last Sunday and ET was last Wednesday. What do you think?


----------



## Lilly123

I think its too early hun.. lots of girls get BFNs until their test date and then get BFPS.. try not to test till test date if u can... good luck hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

Hiya hope you are all doing well.
Sammy when is your test date?
i'm on the pregynl injections i took my last one on thursday 2500miU, any idea how long that will take to get out of my system.
not supposed to test until friday but i'm thinking i might test. i tested last month and i got bfp's after my last injection then 5 days later it was gone and on the 6th day AF appeared. 

fx'd this is your month.


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> Hiya hope you are all doing well.
> Sammy when is your test date?
> i'm on the pregynl injections i took my last one on thursday 2500miU, any idea how long that will take to get out of my system.
> not supposed to test until friday but i'm thinking i might test. i tested last month and i got bfp's after my last injection then 5 days later it was gone and on the 6th day AF appeared.
> 
> fx'd this is your month.

Tanya & Gumb69 - erm not until 24th August! lol :blush: I think you are right!

Hmmm... I have been doing some research and it appears I am testing way too early. The line yesterday MUST have been a small evap although it looks legit. Neg test today but at least i know the injection is out of my system. I dont think I will be able to test until at least Thursday next week (although my test date is on Monday 24th)

Im sorry i cannot offer any advice on the the Pregnyl, i just took a one off 10,000 mg's of it. Good luck with the testing! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey Gumb and maz :wave:

Sammy, if you think of EC day as ov (think that's right) then you're only 8dpo today. I know it's really hard but I'd hang on a few more days.

How's everyone else doing. I'm still down regging and nothing to report.

xx


----------



## gumb69

does anyone have an explanation why boobs get sore in the evening time?
is anyone else on the pregynl injections xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Hey Gumb and maz :wave:
> 
> Sammy, if you think of EC day as ov (think that's right) then you're only 8dpo today. I know it's really hard but I'd hang on a few more days.
> 
> How's everyone else doing. I'm still down regging and nothing to report.
> 
> xx

Yes maybe a tad early.... lol. I will try (can't promise) but try to hold off testing!!!

Pleased to hear you are ok and all going well! :thumbup:


----------



## Mendy

Welcome Maz! Hoping and praying this will be it for you! 

Sammy2009- I tested at 11 days after trigger shot, and it was positive. I was thinking it was just the trigger shot but nope! Everyone's different though! Good luck!!! 

:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

gumb69 said:


> does anyone have an explanation why boobs get sore in the evening time?
> is anyone else on the pregynl injections xxx

I always get sore bbs in the evenings, especially after I take my bra off!! Not sure why though??
I have pregnyl, I think it is my trigger shot as I have to take it 36 hrs before EC.

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Mendy said:


> Welcome Maz! Hoping and praying this will be it for you!
> 
> Sammy2009- I tested at 11 days after trigger shot, and it was positive. I was thinking it was just the trigger shot but nope! Everyone's different though! Good luck!!!
> 
> :hug:

Thanks for letting me know that Mendy... did you test before that and get BFN´s or was that your first test?

My EC was a week yesterday (Sunday) so would that make me 8 DPO now?

Mrs G - Yes the Pregnyl is your trigger shot that you take 36 hours before ET. (look at me being able to answer questions now - i didnt have a chuffing clue what I was doing though at the time! ha ha)


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi Everyone

Well went away for a lovely w/end in Adelaide for a friend's 40th and ate, drank and danced too much! :)

I had my scan today and I have 18 follies!!!! :happydance: Let's just hope they are good quality. I have EC on Friday then ET next Weds. 

I had a different doctor today as the lady I normally see is away - and the new doctor was really hot!!! :rofl: He made me high-5 him when he saw I had 18 follies which was quite bizarre given I had my legs in stirrups and camera/scan probe thing. Quite funny really.

Mary - Sorry to hear about your news hun - we are still all here for you and I hope you have a great b'day.

Welcome Maz!!!!! Good luck with this 3rd cycle. We have FX for you!!

Tanya - Hooray for Kokos!!!! So happy for you hun!!

Sammy -all sounds good. Not long now and you will have a dark line showing up on your test!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Sammy2009

Hey,

Pleased you had a good weekend!! :happydance:

18 follies is great! You must be so pleased.... I hope you manage to get loads of lovely ripe eggies!

Why is ET on Wednesday? Normally its 3 days after EC so would be on the Monday... just wondered.

OOh it all getting exciting now for you!!!

Well i tested a couple of times since and there is no line... it must have been the HCG injection in my system still. I tested today and the test is completely BFN so at least i know the HCG is out of my system now. I am 8 DPO so too early to test really as my OTD is not until 24th August!!!


----------



## krissi

Can I join you girls please i have my IVF consultation on 05/09 and hoping to start end of Sept.


----------



## Mendy

Sammy2009 said:


> Mendy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Maz! Hoping and praying this will be it for you!
> 
> Sammy2009- I tested at 11 days after trigger shot, and it was positive. I was thinking it was just the trigger shot but nope! Everyone's different though! Good luck!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Thanks for letting me know that Mendy... did you test before that and get BFN´s or was that your first test?
> 
> My EC was a week yesterday (Sunday) so would that make me 8 DPO now?
> 
> Mrs G - Yes the Pregnyl is your trigger shot that you take 36 hours before ET. (look at me being able to answer questions now - i didnt have a chuffing clue what I was doing though at the time! ha ha)Click to expand...

Sammy- That was my first time testing, which is why I ws thinking it was the trigger shot. When I saw those two lines everything was still uncertain cause I didn't know if it was the shot, so I wished I had started testing since day 1 so I would know for sure if I was or wasn't! I kept testing thru the weekend and all said positives, but I didn't believe it until Dr confirmed it, lol!

krissi- of course you can join, and welcome! Lots of luck for your upcoming cycle!


----------



## Sammy2009

krissi said:


> Can I join you girls please i have my IVF consultation on 05/09 and hoping to start end of Sept.

Welcome Krissi and good luck with your "journey" :hugs:

Mendy - Thanks again - i'm not expecting any clear result until maybe Thursday/Friday (OTD - next Monday) 

Crikey this is the longest wait EVER! :hissy:


----------



## vineyard

Sammy2009 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Pleased you had a good weekend!! :happydance:
> 
> 18 follies is great! You must be so pleased.... I hope you manage to get loads of lovely ripe eggies!
> 
> Why is ET on Wednesday? Normally its 3 days after EC so would be on the Monday... just wondered.
> 
> OOh it all getting exciting now for you!!!
> 
> Well i tested a couple of times since and there is no line... it must have been the HCG injection in my system still. I tested today and the test is completely BFN so at least i know the HCG is out of my system now. I am 8 DPO so too early to test really as my OTD is not until 24th August!!!

Some places do a 3 day transfer and others do a 5 day transfer and some do both depending on egg quality. I did a 5 day transfer.


----------



## maz

Hi krissi

You have your IVF consultation two days before mine ... although I know I'm not starting until my October AF ... but that's okay - the run up to crimbo will be ruined again this year!!

Good luck with your cycle - I hope it's successful for you.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Krissi :flower:

Hope everyone is ok.

Glad you enjoyed your wkend away cupcake and HELLO new doctor!!!

Hope the wait isn't too bad sammy, have you been chilling out? I'm planning to go back to work after a few days, I think I'd go crazy stuck in the house!!

Have had a bit of a shit day today. Was supposed to be getting a new car, it was an ex-motability car, you know one that people on poor health or disability benefits get. When the lease company inspected it a few weeks ago it had good mileage and was in great condition. Anyway they rang me today to say that since then it has basically been trashed in and out and the only thing they can do with it is take it to auction or scrap it......:growlmad: Why would someone do that to a perfectly good car and worse one that they got help with paying from the state???? It was a really good price and I can't afford similar ones which are around atm.

Sorry, not ttc related but absolutely nothing to report on down regging.

:hugs: to you all my lovelies.

Kath xx


----------



## Mrs G

PS did anyone else have problems with bruising and scarring from the injections?

PPS anyone hear from angelcakes today?? Isn't it ET??
xx


----------



## akcher

Hi Krissi Welcome :hi:

Angelcakes - That is a great number! You should get another report on the day of ET to see how many are still growing normally.

Sammy - IVF 2WW is THE WORST! I was too depressed to test after 10DPO seeing my BFN.

Maz & Beckic - I hope your next cycle is it for you both. Hope the time is passing by quickly. :hugs:

Mrs G, Brambletess & gumb69 - Good luck with your cycles and I hope lots of eggies are growing.


----------



## gumb69

hi Krissi

sammy how are you doing? i agree the 2 ww drags
well i tested today 13dpo and got 2 BFP's but it's only 4 days since my last 2500 pregynl injection, my boobs are mega sore. i know they are false positives, but at least it's good to see what 2 lines look like. x
i was googling pregynl half life, and it says it should half every 36 hours, then other people say wait 7 days to get a true result. Any ideas? last month day 5 was very very faint line, day 6 AF came. i am wishing my life away as i can't wait for the nxt few days to be over.

hope everyone is full of PMA xxx


----------



## maz

Hi Mrs G

I had some little tiny yellowish bruises from injecting my tummy after about a week - they sting a bit when you try to inject into them, but otherwise they weren't anything too sore. Better that than injecting into a vein in my thigh ... now that did leave a whopper of a bruise!!!

Good luck


----------



## emmap

Sammy2009 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Pleased you had a good weekend!! :happydance:
> 
> 18 follies is great! You must be so pleased.... I hope you manage to get loads of lovely ripe eggies!
> 
> Why is ET on Wednesday? Normally its 3 days after EC so would be on the Monday... just wondered.
> 
> OOh it all getting exciting now for you!!!
> 
> Well i tested a couple of times since and there is no line... it must have been the HCG injection in my system still. I tested today and the test is completely BFN so at least i know the HCG is out of my system now. I am 8 DPO so too early to test really as my OTD is not until 24th August!!!

Hi
I had my egg transfer both times on day 5 its called blastocyst, and both times worked 1st time,if you get good eggs they let you wait a few days longer meant to get a better result or only need to transfer 1 embryo.

xx


----------



## emmap

Mrs G said:


> PS did anyone else have problems with bruising and scarring from the injections?
> 
> PPS anyone hear from angelcakes today?? Isn't it ET??
> xx


Hi

Had a little bit of bruising on my stomach and if you did it to much in one place it was a bit tender but other wise ok.

xx


----------



## emmap

vineyard said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Pleased you had a good weekend!! :happydance:
> 
> 18 follies is great! You must be so pleased.... I hope you manage to get loads of lovely ripe eggies!
> 
> Why is ET on Wednesday? Normally its 3 days after EC so would be on the Monday... just wondered.
> 
> OOh it all getting exciting now for you!!!
> 
> Well i tested a couple of times since and there is no line... it must have been the HCG injection in my system still. I tested today and the test is completely BFN so at least i know the HCG is out of my system now. I am 8 DPO so too early to test really as my OTD is not until 24th August!!!
> 
> Some places do a 3 day transfer and others do a 5 day transfer and some do both depending on egg quality. I did a 5 day transfer.Click to expand...

Hi
When are your twins due, i had ivf i'm having a boy in October.
x


----------



## emmap

Sammy2009 said:


> krissi said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you girls please i have my IVF consultation on 05/09 and hoping to start end of Sept.
> 
> Welcome Krissi and good luck with your "journey" :hugs:
> 
> Mendy - Thanks again - i'm not expecting any clear result until maybe Thursday/Friday (OTD - next Monday)
> 
> Crikey this is the longest wait EVER! :hissy:Click to expand...


Yeah i know what you mean, i got up at 3 am on the Dday to do the test as i couldnt wait any longer.Good luck not long now.

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Hi Krissi :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your wkend away cupcake and HELLO new doctor!!!
> 
> Hope the wait isn't too bad sammy, have you been chilling out? I'm planning to go back to work after a few days, I think I'd go crazy stuck in the house!!
> 
> Have had a bit of a shit day today. Was supposed to be getting a new car, it was an ex-motability car, you know one that people on poor health or disability benefits get. When the lease company inspected it a few weeks ago it had good mileage and was in great condition. Anyway they rang me today to say that since then it has basically been trashed in and out and the only thing they can do with it is take it to auction or scrap it......:growlmad: Why would someone do that to a perfectly good car and worse one that they got help with paying from the state???? It was a really good price and I can't afford similar ones which are around atm.
> 
> Sorry, not ttc related but absolutely nothing to report on down regging.
> 
> :hugs: to you all my lovelies.
> 
> Kath xx

Vineyard - oh yes of course, i thought normally they saw how the embryos were progressing before taking to blast stage though? Maybe not...

Mrs G - Thats a really spiteful thing to do to a lease car and very intentional by the sounds of things!!! :growlmad: What are you going to do now? Im still on holiday from work until next monday so relaxing and taking it easy!!!

Gumb69 & Akcher - Its driving me mental - i just want to know one way or another.

I have not heard anything from Angelcakes.....


----------



## emmap

Hi Sammy

When i was waiting for embryo transfer they called me on days 1 ,2 & 3 to let me know how they were doing and how many were still ok.
Then on day 3 they made the decision to leave them until day 5.
So you dont hear anything from them from day 3 til you back on day 5 to get them transfered.Thats a bit nerve wracking but you have to trust them there the experts.
xx


----------



## angelcakes

Hey ladies, hope all is well with you all :hugs: 

Well I had my ET today. Can I ask, for the ones that have had their ET, were you shown your little embies on the ultasound machines when they were putting/had put your embies in. I thought thats what happened. They wheeled me and DH into the room, put me in stirrups, popped the wee embies in and that was it...I was hoping to see them. So feel slightly sad.

I also should feel really happy thats is all over but I kinda just feel weird, I cant explain it. I feel like I should feel them or feel something and I dont...so just feel, well, just blah!!! For those of you who havent went though it yet please dont think that I sound really ungrateful, as I want this soooooo much but I'm just not sure how to be feeling about it just now. 

Has anyone else felt like this? Plus thats us in the 2WW...due to go for preg test next Friday the 28th...and I am the most impatient person you'll meet. So anxious about that.

Oh and to top it all, its now all down to me...I need to provide a good home for these little blighters...no pressure eh!!!

Another questions to anyone that has already had their ET and fallen pregnant with a 3 day embie...when did you notice pregnancy signs. My goodness....its only day one and I'm obsessing about pregnancy signs already...and Sammy you thought you were bad!!! :blush:


----------



## emmap

Hi Angelcakes

When we had ours put back in the embryo came up on the lcd tv, but i was to busy crying like a 5 year old to even notice as we were only allowed 1 embryo transfer not the 2 i wanted so i didnt even remember looking.
I had embryo transfer on day 5 but still didnt know i was pregnant until i did the test.
Hope all goes well, keep busy to make it go quicker.

Emmax


----------



## angelcakes

Thanks Emma, well the countdown is on. Only 10 more days to go till test. I'll defo not be testing early as I've to take a pregnyl injectiojn this wednesdsy that could result in a false positive and i couldnt do that to DH or myself.

We have taken this week off as a holiday so hopefully we'll be doing some nice things to take our minds off it.

Oh I have to share with you all how sweet my DH is. Whilst we were in the theatre room getting the transfer the radio was on, so DH made a point of noticing what song was on, came home (didnt tell me he was doing this) downloaded the song and shouted me into the conservatory to have a wee dance to what is now known as out ET song - Al Green and Lets Stay Together, which we danced to and sang to our 2 little embies to 'lets stay together'...how appropriate. God I love him soooooo much.


----------



## emmap

<a href="https://lilypie.com/"><img src="https://lbdf.lilypie.com/DOTUp1.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="Lilypie Pregnancy tickers" /></a>
Just trying to work out how to put the tickers on


----------



## gumb69

angelcakes said:


> Thanks Emma, well the countdown is on. Only 10 more days to go till test. I'll defo not be testing early as I've to take a pregnyl injectiojn this wednesdsy that could result in a false positive and i couldnt do that to DH or myself.
> 
> We have taken this week off as a holiday so hopefully we'll be doing some nice things to take our minds off it.
> 
> Oh I have to share with you all how sweet my DH is. Whilst we were in the theatre room getting the transfer the radio was on, so DH made a point of noticing what song was on, came home (didnt tell me he was doing this) downloaded the song and shouted me into the conservatory to have a wee dance to what is now known as out ET song - Al Green and Lets Stay Together, which we danced to and sang to our 2 little embies to 'lets stay together'...how appropriate. God I love him soooooo much.


ah bless, that's brought a tear to my eye. how sweet is that.
i really hope this is it for your. i'll keep my fingers crossed x:hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Sammy - we are going for 5 day transfer - they hatch the egg with a laser at day 5 I think to help with implantation. And we are also getting embies tested genetically which I think is why they are taking a little longer too.

Mrs G - I have some minor bruising with injection and today I drew blood for the first time.

Tomorrow is my last stimulation injection before a trigger injection tomorrow night. Then I will no longer be a pin cushion - well at least until Friday when I have EC.


----------



## Mendy

angelcakes- lots of luck on your 2ww! FX'd for you! When I had my ET, I was able to see it on the screen, of course, you can't see much, its like a little cloud of liquid it seems like on the screen where the embies are supposed to be, and that's about all I saw, but DH swears he saw two dots. I'm like...the embies are MICROSCOPIC, how did you see them? LOL! And how sweet of your DH!!! :cloud9:


----------



## maz

Hi Angelcakes

We didn't get to see any of our embies at either of our transfers - I would have liked to have seen them but we didn't. I think I'll ask at our next one - assuming we get that far...

I don't know how you can not test early ... I'd be testing to see the HCG booster disappear and then I'd keep on testing - but that's just me .... mega impatient. Although DH is threatening to divorce me if i keep POAS - so maybe I won't do it this time.


----------



## Mrs G

angelcakes said:


> Thanks Emma, well the countdown is on. Only 10 more days to go till test. I'll defo not be testing early as I've to take a pregnyl injectiojn this wednesdsy that could result in a false positive and i couldnt do that to DH or myself.
> 
> We have taken this week off as a holiday so hopefully we'll be doing some nice things to take our minds off it.
> 
> Oh I have to share with you all how sweet my DH is. Whilst we were in the theatre room getting the transfer the radio was on, so DH made a point of noticing what song was on, came home (didnt tell me he was doing this) downloaded the song and shouted me into the conservatory to have a wee dance to what is now known as out ET song - Al Green and Lets Stay Together, which we danced to and sang to our 2 little embies to 'lets stay together'...how appropriate. God I love him soooooo much.

OMG that is so sweet, I'm getting all emotional. Bless him!! I reckon that song is a good omen though. Glad it all went well. :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Aw Angelcakes - what a sweet hubby you have!

And good on you for not testing early! You are a strong woman!


----------



## angelcakes

Cupcake - I'm saying that now that I'll not test, whether I'm the same next week is another story :blush: Oh I had my egg collection last Friday...so you'll be feeling the same as me this time next week...do I lye down, do I not wrap myself in cotton wool and just get the ironing and hoovering done. :wacko:

Maz - Oh so I could just keep testing till it goes out my system ad then continue testing and wait for it to hopefully get dark again...hhmm think I may need to go PG test shopping today :winkwink: No no no no, I'm going to wait till next Friday...its not that long, is it!!! :wacko:

Mendy - Oh well I also would have like to have seen the two little dots...I feel robbed of that. Nevermind, fx that I get to see it/them in a few weeks time :winkwink:


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Hey ladies, hope all is well with you all :hugs:
> 
> Well I had my ET today. Can I ask, for the ones that have had their ET, were you shown your little embies on the ultasound machines when they were putting/had put your embies in. I thought thats what happened. They wheeled me and DH into the room, put me in stirrups, popped the wee embies in and that was it...I was hoping to see them. So feel slightly sad.
> 
> I also should feel really happy thats is all over but I kinda just feel weird, I cant explain it. I feel like I should feel them or feel something and I dont...so just feel, well, just blah!!! For those of you who havent went though it yet please dont think that I sound really ungrateful, as I want this soooooo much but I'm just not sure how to be feeling about it just now.
> 
> Has anyone else felt like this? Plus thats us in the 2WW...due to go for preg test next Friday the 28th...and I am the most impatient person you'll meet. So anxious about that.
> 
> Oh and to top it all, its now all down to me...I need to provide a good home for these little blighters...no pressure eh!!!
> 
> Another questions to anyone that has already had their ET and fallen pregnant with a 3 day embie...when did you notice pregnancy signs. My goodness....its only day one and I'm obsessing about pregnancy signs already...and Sammy you thought you were bad!!! :blush:

Hi Angelcakes - I saw my embies on the ultrasound monitor! I went into the room, they explained how many had fertilised and the grade etc and then i sat down, they had a look around and explained where my ovaries were on the screen and pointed out the lining of my womb and then they had a little chat with me... all very relaxed and then showed me the catheter with the embies inside (god it was narrow the embies must be minute!) and then explained where they were going to put them to give them the best chance to implant. They showed me the catheter inside of me and told me to watch as they squeezed the two embies into my womb. After they had drawn out the catheter they pointed with the cursor to the two little white dots which were my embies (the ultrasound magnifies things so you can actually see everything close up)... I could see them crystal clear and me and hubby got quite emotional. It was really lovely.... so i cannot believe they never gave you that option. Why not? This was the best part of the IVF for me... cos as we all know, I hated EC :growlmad:

Anyway well done on the ET... the big 2WW wait now... its really hard, you just want to test everyday!!! If there is a faint line you are convinced you are PG and if there is no line you convince yourself it hasnt worked. It a bit of a rollercoaster as well this bit. I feel pregnant but then what does that really mean? Nothing. Good luck hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Sammy - we are going for 5 day transfer - they hatch the egg with a laser at day 5 I think to help with implantation. And we are also getting embies tested genetically which I think is why they are taking a little longer too.
> 
> Mrs G - I have some minor bruising with injection and today I drew blood for the first time.
> 
> Tomorrow is my last stimulation injection before a trigger injection tomorrow night. Then I will no longer be a pin cushion - well at least until Friday when I have EC.

Cupcake - Good luck for EC on Friday, its getting close now!!!:hugs:

Mrs G - How you getting on? Everything ok? The injections are a bit of a boring phase, not much happens really. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

emmap said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissi said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you girls please i have my IVF consultation on 05/09 and hoping to start end of Sept.
> 
> Welcome Krissi and good luck with your "journey" :hugs:
> 
> Mendy - Thanks again - i'm not expecting any clear result until maybe Thursday/Friday (OTD - next Monday)
> 
> Crikey this is the longest wait EVER! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah i know what you mean, i got up at 3 am on the Dday to do the test as i couldnt wait any longer.Good luck not long now.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I know i'm finding this really hard.... when do you think would be the first chance a faint line would show? I would imagine tomorrow as that will be 10 days after EC. Todays test was negative, as negative as a negative can be! lol


----------



## akcher

Angelcakes, your DH is so sweet! It made me all emotional at work lol. The day of the ET, they brought out a picture with all 10 of my fertized eggs. He showed me which ones are the best quality, which are ok, and which are abnormal and need to be discarded. Then I was in put in stirrups and the nurse was operating the ultrasound which helped the dr guide the catheter. When the dr injected the 2 embies, I saw 2 white dots appear. He took a picture and gave it to me. We had a day 5 transfer.


----------



## maz

I'm amazed at how many of you ladies had your ET, guided by US. Both of my ETs were done without US. I was clamped open and the cathethers seemed to be marked for length so that the FS and embryologist knew how far to insert it. I wonder if my up and coming NHS procedure will be any different?


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies!!

Just wanted to pop in and see how u all are.

sammy - hang in there!! Keep the PMA!
Cupcake.. cant believe you are having ET already - woohoo :happydance: 
Maz - I never had ultrasound either :nope:

To all the other lovely ladies.. hope u r all well and good luck !!:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

angelcakes said:


> Thanks Emma, well the countdown is on. Only 10 more days to go till test. I'll defo not be testing early as I've to take a pregnyl injectiojn this wednesdsy that could result in a false positive and i couldnt do that to DH or myself.
> 
> We have taken this week off as a holiday so hopefully we'll be doing some nice things to take our minds off it.
> 
> Oh I have to share with you all how sweet my DH is. Whilst we were in the theatre room getting the transfer the radio was on, so DH made a point of noticing what song was on, came home (didnt tell me he was doing this) downloaded the song and shouted me into the conservatory to have a wee dance to what is now known as out ET song - Al Green and Lets Stay Together, which we danced to and sang to our 2 little embies to 'lets stay together'...how appropriate. God I love him soooooo much.

now that made me get goosebumps and tears to my eyes.. what a lovely husband u have. Good luck hun :kiss::hugs:


----------



## gumb69

best of luck tomorrow sammyx

well i tested today and i got a BFP but it's only 5 days since my last pregynl injections, i'm 14dpo, so if i can just get to Friday i will know for def as i'll pk+17, i rang the clinic about my meds and they said it is more likely than not the pregynl oh man!!!!


----------



## vineyard

maz said:


> I'm amazed at how many of you ladies had your ET, guided by US. Both of my ETs were done without US. I was clamped open and the cathethers seemed to be marked for length so that the FS and embryologist knew how far to insert it. I wonder if my up and coming NHS procedure will be any different?

Mine was ultrasound guided as well.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi Everyone

Feeling all bloated and full of eggs!! Hanging for friday for EC.

Very interesting info Akcher on ET - I wonder if I will get pics of my embies. I hope I get an US.


----------



## Brambletess

Angelcakes - Sounds like your ET was a really special day for you both, your DH is obviously one in a million. Mine would NEVER be that thoughful. Hope the wait goes ok, are you going to couch surf or get back to normal life straight away?

Sammy09 - Its the waiting isn't it, it goes on and on and on. it is way too early though isn't it, have to give them a chance but at least you know the pregnl injection is well out of your system so when you get that line it will mean only one thing!! I know I will be thwe same though, battling with buying some internet cheapies in preparation in order to avoid spening 100 on pregnancy tests but also don't want to encourage the dark obsessive in me to come out!

I am way behind you guys and am on day 3 of sniffing. Not stimming until 2 sep so just trying to forget about it for time being as I still have ages to go before anything much happens. Anyone get many side effects with buserlin?

Cupcake - its getting exciting for you know, keep up the good work

Mrs G - Boring just down regging isn't it? I don't have a day booked for egg collection, it will depend on how I am doing at my baseline scan. BS is booked for 9th Sep so will be anything form 11th Sep until 18th I guess. Your clinic have set a day for you, what happens if you are not ready at that time? I guess they have ways and means to make sure you are!

Hope everyone else is well and our lovely pregnant ladies Akcher and Vinyard and doing well. Hi to Maz too!!


----------



## Brambletess

And how could i forget Tanya & Mendy!! who are also lovely pregnant ladies.


----------



## Sammy2009

Brambletess said:


> Angelcakes - Sounds like your ET was a really special day for you both, your DH is obviously one in a million. Mine would NEVER be that thoughful. Hope the wait goes ok, are you going to couch surf or get back to normal life straight away?
> 
> Sammy09 - Its the waiting isn't it, it goes on and on and on. it is way too early though isn't it, have to give them a chance but at least you know the pregnl injection is well out of your system so when you get that line it will mean only one thing!! I know I will be thwe same though, battling with buying some internet cheapies in preparation in order to avoid spening 100 on pregnancy tests but also don't want to encourage the dark obsessive in me to come out!
> 
> I am way behind you guys and am on day 3 of sniffing. Not stimming until 2 sep so just trying to forget about it for time being as I still have ages to go before anything much happens. Anyone get many side effects with buserlin?
> 
> Cupcake - its getting exciting for you know, keep up the good work
> 
> Mrs G - Boring just down regging isn't it? I don't have a day booked for egg collection, it will depend on how I am doing at my baseline scan. BS is booked for 9th Sep so will be anything form 11th Sep until 18th I guess. Your clinic have set a day for you, what happens if you are not ready at that time? I guess they have ways and means to make sure you are!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and our lovely pregnant ladies Akcher and Vinyard and doing well. Hi to Maz too!!

I don´t know what i´ll do if this doesn´t work...
Its a nightmare... i dont know which is worse, waiting for EC and stimming or waiting to test! Both are hell.


----------



## Beckic

Good grief - i don't come on for a couple of days and I think we've grown about 10 pages!!!! :happydance:

Just dropping in to say hi to everyone,

Sammy - hang on in there hunni - i wont say it gets easier cos it doesnt I am afraid - but I found that sleeping alot helped to pass the time!!:blush: I was lucky in a way cos AF turned up after only 9 days of the tww so i didnt have to wait as long as most - got my grief out before my official testing date. Crossing she stays away from you for the next nine months!!

Angel - crossing everything for you too hunni.

Brambletess and Mrs G - hope all going well with the DR - i know it drags but you'll be at stimms in no time. (Mrs G - any news on teh witch??)

Cupcake - good luck for Friday hunni.
I did have US with my ET but was too busy crying with the pain of how bloody desperate I was for the loo to watch anything - ended up with bite marks in my hand where I was biting down trying not to cry out - comfortably full bladder my arse!!! I am not looking forward to that a second tiem!!! We did get a photo of our embies though - which was lovely at first cos DH and I cooed over them like they were our future children (which I suppose at the time we really thought they were) and I put the photo up on the fridge - had to take it don the next day however as became obsessed that i could see signs of fragmentation and was googling a thousand pictures of embryos trying to self-grade them - drove me insane!!!
I have kept the picture - but filed it away in my IVF file - it hurts to look at my maybe babies at the mo.:cry:

Krissi - welcome to the thread hun.

Maz - :hugs::hugs::hugs:to you hun - we'll make it to Ocotber!! And maybe we'll both have the bext xmas pressie ever eh?

Lots of hugs to everyone - and lots of kisses to all the bumps,

bx x x x x :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

BIG UPDATE IN SAMMY´S IVF JOURNAL THIS MORNING...... :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs G

Morning all. 

Brambletess, I'm not sure what happens if I'm not ready?? I've got 10 days of stims with 3 scans during that time so I think they up or down the dose accordingly?? If you go in around 18th I'll only be a week behind you!! 

Yep down regs are boring...... esp for as long as I've gotta do!! Am a bit worried cos tomorrow should be the last dose from the first bottle but I'm sure there is more than 5ml left... have def been measuring properly... well I think!!

Oh and still no witch.... not sure if I should still be temping, would buserelin makes temps artifically high??


:hugs: to all

xx


----------



## Mrs G

sammy2009 said:


> big update in sammy´s ivf journal this morning...... :winkwink:

wwoooooohhhooooooooo!!! :dance:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Oh my god Sammy!! Congratulations!!! I am so incredibly happy for you!! :happydance: you did it!!!!!!

:)

Those gals on dreg - Kath and Brambletess - all I can say is use your time of downregging well!! Eat well, exercise and take care!! Because when you start the stim drugs - you will be sooo bloated!! Skirts that fit me last Friday no longer fit this week!! :rofl:

I'm getting insight into what pregnancy is like I suppose!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## angelcakes

Sammy - OMG OMG!!! Thats wonderful news hun. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: You must be over the moon. When do you go and get your official BFP?

Cupcake - Oh I soooo know how you feel right now. I knew people in work were looking at me last week with my bloated belly...bet they thought then that I was preggers. It does pass, I felt back to normal by Sun/Mon of this week, so not long to go hun. Have you had your scan, how many follies do you have?

Brambletess - Thanks, I'm off all this week to take it easy. However, and dont shout at me, I went to a U2 concert last night. DH and I stood at the back, I wasnt aloud to jump, sway, clap, sing...anything. It was either that and I wouldnt have been aloud to go...and that would have just been the worst outcome!!! If i even looked like I was going to do anything I would feel a jab in my side he he!!! Well thats my little embies had their first night with U2...they'd better get used to it cause mommy's a die-hard :blush: So not long till you start your stimms hun...you excited?

Beckic - Glad your keeping your chin up, fx for you in Oct :hugs:

Mrs G - How are you keeping, wow it feels like you've been down reggin for forever!!!

To all the rest, I hope you are all well x :hugs:

Not much new with me, just had my booster Pregnyl injection so thats the last of the injections. Just on the vaginal progesterone now. So today I'm 5 days past egg collection, so if its meant to be, I should be starting to hatch/implant sometime soon. I'll be soo paranoid about any symptoms...am I preggers or are the symptoms just due to pregnyl/progesterone. When should the pregnyl be out of my system?

Although I'll defo defo not be testing early as I gave DH my 2 unopened PG tests to hide from me so that I dont test early...AARRGGHH what have I done!!!

Anyway only 9 days till testing...phew this is a drag!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Sammy - OMG OMG!!! Thats wonderful news hun. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: You must be over the moon. When do you go and get your official BFP?
> 
> Cupcake - Oh I soooo know how you feel right now. I knew people in work were looking at me last week with my bloated belly...bet they thought then that I was preggers. It does pass, I felt back to normal by Sun/Mon of this week, so not long to go hun. Have you had your scan, how many follies do you have?
> 
> Brambletess - Thanks, I'm off all this week to take it easy. However, and dont shout at me, I went to a U2 concert last night. DH and I stood at the back, I wasnt aloud to jump, sway, clap, sing...anything. It was either that and I wouldnt have been aloud to go...and that would have just been the worst outcome!!! If i even looked like I was going to do anything I would feel a jab in my side he he!!! Well thats my little embies had their first night with U2...they'd better get used to it cause mommy's a die-hard :blush: So not long till you start your stimms hun...you excited?
> 
> Beckic - Glad your keeping your chin up, fx for you in Oct :hugs:
> 
> Mrs G - How are you keeping, wow it feels like you've been down reggin for forever!!!
> 
> To all the rest, I hope you are all well x :hugs:
> 
> Not much new with me, just had my booster Pregnyl injection so thats the last of the injections. Just on the vaginal progesterone now. So today I'm 5 days past egg collection, so if its meant to be, I should be starting to hatch/implant sometime soon. I'll be soo paranoid about any symptoms...am I preggers or are the symptoms just due to pregnyl/progesterone. When should the pregnyl be out of my system?
> 
> Although I'll defo defo not be testing early as I gave DH my 2 unopened PG tests to hide from me so that I dont test early...AARRGGHH what have I done!!!
> 
> Anyway only 9 days till testing...phew this is a drag!!!

Hi and thanks!!!

Monday is the official testing date.... i just `felt`pregnant though... all the twinges and pulls and little pains made me realise I have only ever felt this when confirmed pregnant with DD.

The hospital have scared me telling me to call back Monday as I have tested early.. well its 11 dpo EC (used as OV day) so in my eyes I am testing within a period of getting a BFP. Digi says detection 4 days before AF which is due actually on Sunday 23rd so Monday for a OTD is not correct... they just said after i had done ET to test 12 days later... maybe they were counting ET day as one of those days since I had it done at 1.30pm that day? Maybe Sunday 23rd is the official testing day!!! Ramble ramble... i'm nervous can you tell!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Cupcake Queen said:


> Those gals on dreg - Kath and Brambletess - all I can say is use your time of downregging well!! Eat well, exercise and take care!! Because when you start the stim drugs - you will be sooo bloated!! Skirts that fit me last Friday no longer fit this week!! :rofl:

LOL dreg is about right, very fitting name for it!! Am not looking forward to stims. The students at my school are brutally honest (Miss, what have you done to your hair, Miss I don't like your top, Miss you've got a massive spot...) and will have no problem pointing it out to the world if I'm the size of a whale!!!

Saw acupucturist this morning and was talking to her about SET. She said because we only get a 2 day transfer at our clinic she would def push for 2 embies. Think I might ring consultant to discuss......

xxx


----------



## angelcakes

Sammy2009 said:


> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - OMG OMG!!! Thats wonderful news hun. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: You must be over the moon. When do you go and get your official BFP?
> 
> Cupcake - Oh I soooo know how you feel right now. I knew people in work were looking at me last week with my bloated belly...bet they thought then that I was preggers. It does pass, I felt back to normal by Sun/Mon of this week, so not long to go hun. Have you had your scan, how many follies do you have?
> 
> Brambletess - Thanks, I'm off all this week to take it easy. However, and dont shout at me, I went to a U2 concert last night. DH and I stood at the back, I wasnt aloud to jump, sway, clap, sing...anything. It was either that and I wouldnt have been aloud to go...and that would have just been the worst outcome!!! If i even looked like I was going to do anything I would feel a jab in my side he he!!! Well thats my little embies had their first night with U2...they'd better get used to it cause mommy's a die-hard :blush: So not long till you start your stimms hun...you excited?
> 
> Beckic - Glad your keeping your chin up, fx for you in Oct :hugs:
> 
> Mrs G - How are you keeping, wow it feels like you've been down reggin for forever!!!
> 
> To all the rest, I hope you are all well x :hugs:
> 
> Not much new with me, just had my booster Pregnyl injection so thats the last of the injections. Just on the vaginal progesterone now. So today I'm 5 days past egg collection, so if its meant to be, I should be starting to hatch/implant sometime soon. I'll be soo paranoid about any symptoms...am I preggers or are the symptoms just due to pregnyl/progesterone. When should the pregnyl be out of my system?
> 
> Although I'll defo defo not be testing early as I gave DH my 2 unopened PG tests to hide from me so that I dont test early...AARRGGHH what have I done!!!
> 
> Anyway only 9 days till testing...phew this is a drag!!!
> 
> Hi and thanks!!!
> 
> Monday is the official testing date.... i just `felt`pregnant though... all the twinges and pulls and little pains made me realise I have only ever felt this when confirmed pregnant with DD.
> 
> The hospital have scared me telling me to call back Monday as I have tested early.. well its 11 dpo EC (used as OV day) so in my eyes I am testing within a period of getting a BFP. Digi says detection 4 days before AF which is due actually on Sunday 23rd so Monday for a OTD is not correct... they just said after i had done ET to test 12 days later... maybe they were counting ET day as one of those days since I had it done at 1.30pm that day? Maybe Sunday 23rd is the official testing day!!! Ramble ramble... i'm nervous can you tell!!!Click to expand...

Sammy, when did you start to feel pregnant, i.e. when did you start having the twinges/pulling etc?

Dont worry about the hospital, they are only being cautious. You know your body best.


----------



## angelcakes

Mrs G said:


> Cupcake Queen said:
> 
> 
> Those gals on dreg - Kath and Brambletess - all I can say is use your time of downregging well!! Eat well, exercise and take care!! Because when you start the stim drugs - you will be sooo bloated!! Skirts that fit me last Friday no longer fit this week!! :rofl:
> 
> LOL dreg is about right, very fitting name for it!! Am not looking forward to stims. The students at my school are brutally honest (Miss, what have you done to your hair, Miss I don't like your top, Miss you've got a massive spot...) and will have no problem pointing it out to the world if I'm the size of a whale!!!
> 
> Saw acupucturist this morning and was talking to her about SET. She said because we only get a 2 day transfer at our clinic she would def push for 2 embies. Think I might ring consultant to discuss......
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

What age are you Mrs G, my clinic said that <33 they would suggest 1 but >33 they recommend 2. And since I'm 33 in 5 months time and also because I'm quite pushy I got 2 put back. If you want 2 then you put 2 back, its your decision :thumbup:


----------



## Mendy

OMG Sammy!!!! CONGRATS!!!! I know how you feel about being uncertain, though, that's EXACTLY how I was feeling when I tested. I never told my clinic though, cause I was scared they would tell me I had probably tested too early and that would have made me go crazy. So, I just waited it out and wondered, am I, or am I not??

But CONGRATS!!!! Monday will come around soon and it will all be confirmed!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## vineyard

Congrats Sammy!


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - OMG OMG!!! Thats wonderful news hun. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: You must be over the moon. When do you go and get your official BFP?
> 
> Cupcake - Oh I soooo know how you feel right now. I knew people in work were looking at me last week with my bloated belly...bet they thought then that I was preggers. It does pass, I felt back to normal by Sun/Mon of this week, so not long to go hun. Have you had your scan, how many follies do you have?
> 
> Brambletess - Thanks, I'm off all this week to take it easy. However, and dont shout at me, I went to a U2 concert last night. DH and I stood at the back, I wasnt aloud to jump, sway, clap, sing...anything. It was either that and I wouldnt have been aloud to go...and that would have just been the worst outcome!!! If i even looked like I was going to do anything I would feel a jab in my side he he!!! Well thats my little embies had their first night with U2...they'd better get used to it cause mommy's a die-hard :blush: So not long till you start your stimms hun...you excited?
> 
> Beckic - Glad your keeping your chin up, fx for you in Oct :hugs:
> 
> Mrs G - How are you keeping, wow it feels like you've been down reggin for forever!!!
> 
> To all the rest, I hope you are all well x :hugs:
> 
> Not much new with me, just had my booster Pregnyl injection so thats the last of the injections. Just on the vaginal progesterone now. So today I'm 5 days past egg collection, so if its meant to be, I should be starting to hatch/implant sometime soon. I'll be soo paranoid about any symptoms...am I preggers or are the symptoms just due to pregnyl/progesterone. When should the pregnyl be out of my system?
> 
> Although I'll defo defo not be testing early as I gave DH my 2 unopened PG tests to hide from me so that I dont test early...AARRGGHH what have I done!!!
> 
> Anyway only 9 days till testing...phew this is a drag!!!
> 
> Hi and thanks!!!
> 
> Monday is the official testing date.... i just `felt`pregnant though... all the twinges and pulls and little pains made me realise I have only ever felt this when confirmed pregnant with DD.
> 
> The hospital have scared me telling me to call back Monday as I have tested early.. well its 11 dpo EC (used as OV day) so in my eyes I am testing within a period of getting a BFP. Digi says detection 4 days before AF which is due actually on Sunday 23rd so Monday for a OTD is not correct... they just said after i had done ET to test 12 days later... maybe they were counting ET day as one of those days since I had it done at 1.30pm that day? Maybe Sunday 23rd is the official testing day!!! Ramble ramble... i'm nervous can you tell!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sammy, when did you start to feel pregnant, i.e. when did you start having the twinges/pulling etc?
> 
> Dont worry about the hospital, they are only being cautious. You know your body best.Click to expand...

Its been a few days now... have a look at my diary im pretty sure i put in on there... they started off as like pulling movements, little pains just quick and sharp but today they are quite strong. I was in IKEA as i went "whoaa" and held my stomach, i had quite a strong one. Really to be fair i was still suffering from egg collection when i had ET but it was wearing off. As soon as i was back to normal i started having little twinges early on, maybe 2-3 days after ET I knew i was pregnant i think yesterday when the twinges and pulls continued and i started to "feel pregnant" today i definately do... sometimes it feels a bit like your period is going to start, just for a minute or so and then something else happens... pulling or twinging. Its a strange feeling but you will know it when it happens. can't wait for you to be at this stage too :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mendy said:


> OMG Sammy!!!! CONGRATS!!!! I know how you feel about being uncertain, though, that's EXACTLY how I was feeling when I tested. I never told my clinic though, cause I was scared they would tell me I had probably tested too early and that would have made me go crazy. So, I just waited it out and wondered, am I, or am I not??
> 
> But CONGRATS!!!! Monday will come around soon and it will all be confirmed!!! :happydance::happydance:

I know Mendy.. you go through nervousness while waiting for the test... disbelief when it says pregnant.... shock....happiness....then you doubt your test is right, start looking for reasons why it might not be... panic when you find one/some.... go crazy thinking you are not now pregnant....get reassured by some nice girls on here that in fact YOU ARE... relax a little and try and believe them knowing you were all along anyway!!! :dohh: I think apart from crying I have been through every emotion today... i never knew testing would be so worrying, confusing and stressful. I still find it hard to believe and hubby says he wants to wait until Sunday/Monday until he believes/accepts/wants to dance around the room.. etc. :hissy:


----------



## angelcakes

Sammy - Well since I'm only 2 days past ET then I suppose I shouldn't be looking for symptoms just yet. I feel really quite down about it all today actually, I think because I'm bored just pottering about the house and 'taking it easy' and also because I desparately want something to happen or to feel something to give me a little bit of hope.

I will try not to think about it too much over the next couple of days and then I'm back to work on Monday which will DEFO take my mind off it and then its testing next Friday.

I really hope I feel a little bit more positive about it tomorrow as I dont want to be feeling like this for the next wee while :-(


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Sammy - Well since I'm only 2 days past ET then I suppose I shouldn't be looking for symptoms just yet. I feel really quite down about it all today actually, I think because I'm bored just pottering about the house and 'taking it easy' and also because I desparately want something to happen or to feel something to give me a little bit of hope.
> 
> I will try not to think about it too much over the next couple of days and then I'm back to work on Monday which will DEFO take my mind off it and then its testing next Friday.
> 
> I really hope I feel a little bit more positive about it tomorrow as I dont want to be feeling like this for the next wee while :-(

Hi hun, nothing happened for me two days after ET, i was still suffering the EC! It was hard to distinguish what was bruising and what was pulling and im still not sure. My insides have never been the same since! lol. For sure, everyone is different. I never even KNEW i was pregnant with my daughter until i was 6 weeks pregnant... i had no idea. I didnt have any twinges or nothing until the day after I tested at 6 weeks and then i was doubled over in pain. If i knew what i knew now I would have thought I was miscarrying as i was crying in pain but it was just my body adapting and stretching for the baby to grow. Dont feel disheartened if you dont feel anything.... many people dont believe me. I didnt think i would either. Its going to seem like a long wait for now and it is because you KNOW there is a strong chance of that BFP its not just TTC and it might happen... be positive that its going to happen. I was always convinced it would but testing early made me doubt it. I dont regret it though because at least i knew when the HCG was clear of my system and that if i got a BFP is wasnt the drugs... so its not a bad idea to do that. Good luck hun and anything you want to know, just ask. Im no expert but i am learning a lot as the days go by... mainly from the girls on here who have experienced the same.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Sammy2009 said:


> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - Well since I'm only 2 days past ET then I suppose I shouldn't be looking for symptoms just yet. I feel really quite down about it all today actually, I think because I'm bored just pottering about the house and 'taking it easy' and also because I desparately want something to happen or to feel something to give me a little bit of hope.
> 
> I will try not to think about it too much over the next couple of days and then I'm back to work on Monday which will DEFO take my mind off it and then its testing next Friday.
> 
> I really hope I feel a little bit more positive about it tomorrow as I dont want to be feeling like this for the next wee while :-(
> 
> Hi hun, nothing happened for me two days after ET, i was still suffering the EC! It was hard to distinguish what was bruising and what was pulling and im still not sure. My insides have never been the same since! lol. For sure, everyone is different. I never even KNEW i was pregnant with my daughter until i was 6 weeks pregnant... i had no idea. I didnt have any twinges or nothing until the day after I tested at 6 weeks and then i was doubled over in pain. If i knew what i knew now I would have thought I was miscarrying as i was crying in pain but it was just my body adapting and stretching for the baby to grow. Dont feel disheartened if you dont feel anything.... many people dont believe me. I didnt think i would either. Its going to seem like a long wait for now and it is because you KNOW there is a strong chance of that BFP its not just TTC and it might happen... be positive that its going to happen. I was always convinced it would but testing early made me doubt it. I dont regret it though because at least i knew when the HCG was clear of my system and that if i got a BFP is wasnt the drugs... so its not a bad idea to do that. Good luck hun and anything you want to know, just ask. Im no expert but i am learning a lot as the days go by... mainly from the girls on here who have experienced the same.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh hun, thank you soo much for listening and understanding whilst I rant on and moan, I'll hopefully be back to normal tomorrow. I'm just putting it down to all the drugs I've been on, its been one hell of an emotional rollercoaster.

I'm soo glad I have you girls who are going through the same emotions, when I talk to family its as though some of the things i'm feeling are nuts...unless you have been in this situation then you'll never understand how this feels and what things, crazy as they may be, go through your mind.

I'm now going to sit with my feet up, cup o cha, a good book :coffee: and get lost in something else for a while and hopefully tomorrow/Friday will bring me some twinges to get excited about. Oh in fact its nearly 8pm, Jon and Kate plus 8 is coming on...i'm sooo addicted :blush:

Hope you, Posh and Becks are keeping well :winkwink:


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - Well since I'm only 2 days past ET then I suppose I shouldn't be looking for symptoms just yet. I feel really quite down about it all today actually, I think because I'm bored just pottering about the house and 'taking it easy' and also because I desparately want something to happen or to feel something to give me a little bit of hope.
> 
> I will try not to think about it too much over the next couple of days and then I'm back to work on Monday which will DEFO take my mind off it and then its testing next Friday.
> 
> I really hope I feel a little bit more positive about it tomorrow as I dont want to be feeling like this for the next wee while :-(
> 
> Hi hun, nothing happened for me two days after ET, i was still suffering the EC! It was hard to distinguish what was bruising and what was pulling and im still not sure. My insides have never been the same since! lol. For sure, everyone is different. I never even KNEW i was pregnant with my daughter until i was 6 weeks pregnant... i had no idea. I didnt have any twinges or nothing until the day after I tested at 6 weeks and then i was doubled over in pain. If i knew what i knew now I would have thought I was miscarrying as i was crying in pain but it was just my body adapting and stretching for the baby to grow. Dont feel disheartened if you dont feel anything.... many people dont believe me. I didnt think i would either. Its going to seem like a long wait for now and it is because you KNOW there is a strong chance of that BFP its not just TTC and it might happen... be positive that its going to happen. I was always convinced it would but testing early made me doubt it. I dont regret it though because at least i knew when the HCG was clear of my system and that if i got a BFP is wasnt the drugs... so its not a bad idea to do that. Good luck hun and anything you want to know, just ask. Im no expert but i am learning a lot as the days go by... mainly from the girls on here who have experienced the same.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun, thank you soo much for listening and understanding whilst I rant on and moan, I'll hopefully be back to normal tomorrow. I'm just putting it down to all the drugs I've been on, its been one hell of an emotional rollercoaster.
> 
> I'm soo glad I have you girls who are going through the same emotions, when I talk to family its as though some of the things i'm feeling are nuts...unless you have been in this situation then you'll never understand how this feels and what things, crazy as they may be, go through your mind.
> 
> I'm now going to sit with my feet up, cup o cha, a good book :coffee: and get lost in something else for a while and hopefully tomorrow/Friday will bring me some twinges to get excited about. Oh in fact its nearly 8pm, Jon and Kate plus 8 is coming on...i'm sooo addicted :blush:
> 
> Hope you, Posh and Becks are keeping well :winkwink:Click to expand...



You rant away hun!!! I know what the emotional rollercoaster is like we have had a year and a half of it if not longer. I rant all the time... I feel tired tonight, hot and sticky and tired! Been travelling around all day to DIY places and achieved nothing basically! lol.

Hopefully you will get some nice twinges and uncomfortable nudges soon... :happydance:

It all worth it though.... i will be watching this space and will be there for you when i was in that position. You take care, relax and enjoy your going to be pregnant soon hun! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Angelcakes - I have 18 follies!! :happydance: Let's hope there is quality eggs inside.

Sammy - It's all good hun - just relax!! If you have been pg before and know how it feels then I am sure twinges/pains you are having are the little bean getting comfy!:thumbup:

I am looking forward to not being a bloated egg farm! 1 day to go. 

Did my ovulation trigger last night as well as last dose of nasal dreg spray. So now I'm drug free for 24 hours!!

I have been getting a bit of anxiety in last 24 hrs however. :wacko: I have been awake since 4.30 am - had a dream (or nightmare!) that my husband's ex-wife had twins!! Then I was chatting to an old school friend last night that told me she had a 5.y.old daughter to an English backpacker she met for 24 hours!!! Wanted to tear my hair out!!:sad2:

I'm sure it's a mixture of lack of sleep and all these drugs. Feeling the size of a whale doesn't help!


----------



## Mrs G

angelcakes said:


> What age are you Mrs G, my clinic said that <33 they would suggest 1 but >33 they recommend 2. And since I'm 33 in 5 months time and also because I'm quite pushy I got 2 put back. If you want 2 then you put 2 back, its your decision :thumbup:

By EC day I will be 35. I'm quite pushy too!! :blush:

Hope you're feeling better hun :hug:


----------



## gumb69

6 days after last pregynl 2500 injection, still BFP!
is it still the pregynl??? BT on friday if still showing positive!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake - 18 folllies is great you must be chuffed to bits! Well done hun xxx

Gumb - I dont have a clue to be honest as i never had any injections after EC or ET.

Maybe one of the other girls can help? Good luck x


----------



## akcher

Sammy - CONGRATS!! I even doubted the blood test that confirmed that I was pregnant lol. I thought they must have switched my results with someone else's. It's not until I got home, tested with 2 tests till I started to believe.

gumb69 - I'm sorry hun, I don't know about pregynl. I remember when I tested when I had a HCG shot (the day of) I had a faint faint positive. The next day it was gone. When I had my BFP test the line was really really dark. Good luck, I really hope you have your BFP. When are you going to the doc's for a test?


----------



## Beckic

Congratulatiosn sammi - wonderful news.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Angel :hugs::hugs::hugs:to you hun - hang on in there - i recommend sleep and shopping - it works a treat.

Cupcake - nearly there hun - fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.

Lots of hugs to everyone.

Bx x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Beckic said:


> Congratulatiosn sammi - wonderful news.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Angel :hugs::hugs::hugs:to you hun - hang on in there - i recommend sleep and shopping - it works a treat.
> 
> Cupcake - nearly there hun - fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.
> 
> Lots of hugs to everyone.
> 
> Bx x x x

Thanks Becki - God i have just had the most awful pulling pain this morning, only lasts a few seconds and then its gone but quite strong.

I have tested with an ebay cheapie and compared to the other ebay cheapies the line is stronger but still faint. Therefore, if you want to have "some hope" with early testing I would not recommend these! They really are slow at detecting and I have the strongest 10 miu ones! Good luck everyone! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Brambletess

Hiya Girls

haven't been on a for a while and and was sooooooo exited to ready Sammy's news - chick you are PREGNANT!!! woohoo. Its made me feel very emotional.

Gumb69 - Sounds like your official BFP might not be too long either!!!! that is so great!!

Mrs G - Sorry you have to down reg for so long, I am HATING it already. I feel tired, groggy, achy, depressed, trouble sleeping and waking up sweaty etc.. don't want to moan about it but i can't help it. Hoping it will improve but have 13 days to go before stimms start. Having to down reg 5 days more than a lot of others coz of bank holiday, so can't imaghine having to dowen reg for as long as you. The trime will go though won't it and we have lots of lovely women to chear on in the meantime :flower:

I am not a pushy person and need to become more so i think. You push for whatever you want.

Angelcakes - Hang in their hun and let out all those feelings iuf you need to, it is a rollercoaster and we all understand that. I would feel really lonely if it wasn't for you guys.

Cupcake - 18 follies is truly spectacular, big cheers, and massive good luck vibes going out to you for ec and subsequent fertilisation report :thumbup:


----------



## Brambletess

Oh and Akcher - congrats for passing the 12 week milestone! you are well on your way now and second trimester will be the best time.


----------



## Sammy2009

Brambletess said:


> Hiya Girls
> 
> haven't been on a for a while and and was sooooooo exited to ready Sammy's news - chick you are PREGNANT!!! woohoo. Its made me feel very emotional.
> 
> Gumb69 - Sounds like your official BFP might not be too long either!!!! that is so great!!
> 
> Mrs G - Sorry you have to down reg for so long, I am HATING it already. I feel tired, groggy, achy, depressed, trouble sleeping and waking up sweaty etc.. don't want to moan about it but i can't help it. Hoping it will improve but have 13 days to go before stimms start. Having to down reg 5 days more than a lot of others coz of bank holiday, so can't imaghine having to dowen reg for as long as you. The trime will go though won't it and we have lots of lovely women to chear on in the meantime :flower:
> 
> I am not a pushy person and need to become more so i think. You push for whatever you want.
> 
> Angelcakes - Hang in their hun and let out all those feelings iuf you need to, it is a rollercoaster and we all understand that. I would feel really lonely if it wasn't for you guys.
> 
> Cupcake - 18 follies is truly spectacular, big cheers, and massive good luck vibes going out to you for ec and subsequent fertilisation report :thumbup:

Hi, thanks hun :hugs: I'm still a bit in denial though... i am still doing ebay cheapies even though my period is due on Sunday so any test "should" show a correct reading by now... after a lifetime (it seems) of trying though it takes a LOT to sink in!!! :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Thanks everyone for all your well wishes. 

Have to be at clinic at 8.15 am - so I'll report back when I get home and let you know how it went. I just hope that there are some good eggs in those follies and aren't all empty or anything! Must find my PMA!


----------



## Brambletess

Sammy - it will feel more real when you start to feel the symptoms and you get that 1st scan. Look after yourself and relax as much as possible. You have a wonderful and difficult few months ahead now. So pleased for you.:hugs:

Cupcake - there will be eggs, it will all be ok, that PMA will be back after the collection - can't wait to hear. :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Cupcake Queen said:


> Angelcakes - I have 18 follies!! :happydance: Let's hope there is quality eggs inside.
> 
> Sammy - It's all good hun - just relax!! If you have been pg before and know how it feels then I am sure twinges/pains you are having are the little bean getting comfy!:thumbup:
> 
> I am looking forward to not being a bloated egg farm! 1 day to go.
> 
> Did my ovulation trigger last night as well as last dose of nasal dreg spray. So now I'm drug free for 24 hours!!
> 
> I have been getting a bit of anxiety in last 24 hrs however. :wacko: I have been awake since 4.30 am - had a dream (or nightmare!) that my husband's ex-wife had twins!! Then I was chatting to an old school friend last night that told me she had a 5.y.old daughter to an English backpacker she met for 24 hours!!! Wanted to tear my hair out!!:sad2:
> 
> I'm sure it's a mixture of lack of sleep and all these drugs. Feeling the size of a whale doesn't help!

18 follies, thats fab news hun. Goood luck for the egg collection, let us know how it all goes. Will be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Mrs G said:


> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> What age are you Mrs G, my clinic said that <33 they would suggest 1 but >33 they recommend 2. And since I'm 33 in 5 months time and also because I'm quite pushy I got 2 put back. If you want 2 then you put 2 back, its your decision :thumbup:
> 
> By EC day I will be 35. I'm quite pushy too!! :blush:
> 
> Hope you're feeling better hun :hug:Click to expand...

Then you should defo put 2 back. 

Glad I'm not the only pushy one :blush:

Take care hun :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Good luck for the EC hun!!!!


----------



## gumb69

sammy - CONGRATULATIONS XXXXXXXX that is just brilliant news xxxx :happydance::happydance:

cupcake - hope you got on ok today.xx

i need a bit of advice please. 7 days after my last injection and i know i sound like a broken record. got a BFP this morning, but i tested when i came home from work and it was a BFN. i held my pee for 2 hours and drank at least a pint of water during those two hours, will this have affected it, or is it a true BFN.

maybe if i hold my pee for 4 hours now and don't drink anything, what you think!!
I think AF might come and all the BFP's were the injections.
your advice would be greatly appreciated please xx

hope all the rest of you guys are doing well xx


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> sammy - CONGRATULATIONS XXXXXXXX that is just brilliant news xxxx :happydance::happydance:
> 
> cupcake - hope you got on ok today.xx
> 
> i need a bit of advice please. 7 days after my last injection and i know i sound like a broken record. got a BFP this morning, but i tested when i came home from work and it was a BFN. i held my pee for 2 hours and drank at least a pint of water during those two hours, will this have affected it, or is it a true BFN.
> 
> maybe if i hold my pee for 4 hours now and don't drink anything, what you think!!
> I think AF might come and all the BFP's were the injections.
> your advice would be greatly appreciated please xx
> 
> hope all the rest of you guys are doing well xx

I have read that you have to abstain from peeing for 4 hours for the concentration to be correct to test... by saying use "first morning urine", well this must be a myth, what happens for example if you do night shifts and dont come in until 4am, does that mean if you get up at 6pm you can use "first morning urine?" No. Its not about testing in the morning as such, you can test anytime as long as long as you have held it in your bladder for a lengthy amount of time. I would do as you would if you were asleep... hold it for at least 4 hours, dont drink anything to dilute the urine down and then test again and you should get a true reading. If you start now you can test and then have a wee before you go to bed! :thumbup: Good luck hun x


----------



## gumb69

thanks xxx ok well i'm nearly one hour done, so three hours to go 
if i get a BFP tomorrow it's a true BFP and i've to go to the doctors
today has been the longest day ever, i'm sure tonight will be even longer.
thanks, and again congratulations. xxx


----------



## angelcakes

Firstly, I hope you are all well :hugs:

Well not sure if this all means anything, but I had a couple of crampy feelings today, although really nothing to write home about. But when I went to the toilet tonight and I wiped I have a mixture of discharge, vaginal progesterone gel and some very small spots of pink blood. Today is 4dp3dt and I'm REALLY hoping this is implantation bleeding!!! Has anyone else had this and how many days after your collection/transfer. I really dont have many cramps or any other symptoms, which is making me doubt it, so any advice would be useful :wacko:


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Firstly, I hope you are all well :hugs:
> 
> Well not sure if this all means anything, but I had a couple of crampy feelings today, although really nothing to write home about. But when I went to the toilet tonight and I wiped I have a mixture of discharge, vaginal progesterone gel and some very small spots of pink blood. Today is 4dp3dt and I'm REALLY hoping this is implantation bleeding!!! Has anyone else had this and how many days after your collection/transfer. I really dont have many cramps or any other symptoms, which is making me doubt it, so any advice would be useful :wacko:

Sounds good to me hun!!! I didnt have any implantation bleeding but not everyone has this.... its a good sign though!!! The cramps as well.... fingers crossed and good luck hun. When are you going to test? :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi Everyone

Well they got 16 eggs out of my 18 follicles!! Everyone at hospital were very happy and proud and I felt kind of sorry for the other girl who came out after me who had 10 (which is still good - but everyone was cooing over me having 'done so well'). I just hope they are good quality.

DH said he 'did well' but the quality of 'material' in the room wasn't great! :rofl:

I am feeling crampy but not too bad and have to start taking progesterone gel as of tomorrow. Tomorrow morning we should find out how many fertilised. Weird to think someone is now making our embies!!!

Thanks for all your support everyone. I didn't know I was still at risk of OHSS following EC - I've been instructed to drink heaps and heaps of water to get rid of fluid around ovaries. Is this normal?

Angelcakes - they clinic told me today not to worry about any minor spotting whilst taking gel as it could just be tip of applicator touching uterus and scratching it.


----------



## Mendy

Wow, 16 eggs?! Good job Cupcake Queen!!! :happydance::happydance: Can't wait to hear fertilization report!!!


----------



## Lilly123

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Well they got 16 eggs out of my 18 follicles!! Everyone at hospital were very happy and proud and I felt kind of sorry for the other girl who came out after me who had 10 (which is still good - but everyone was cooing over me having 'done so well'). I just hope they are good quality.
> 
> DH said he 'did well' but the quality of 'material' in the room wasn't great! :rofl:
> 
> I am feeling crampy but not too bad and have to start taking progesterone gel as of tomorrow. Tomorrow morning we should find out how many fertilised. Weird to think someone is now making our embies!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support everyone. I didn't know I was still at risk of OHSS following EC - I've been instructed to drink heaps and heaps of water to get rid of fluid around ovaries. Is this normal?
> 
> Angelcakes - they clinic told me today not to worry about any minor spotting whilst taking gel as it could just be tip of applicator touching uterus and scratching it.

congrats hun! Yes, please drink lots of water and rest - good luck hun!! If you feel very bloated in a few days call docs... xxxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## maz

Hi Angelcakes

I had implantation bleeding with my first cycle. It happened 8dp3dt. Fingers crossed for you...

Cupcake Queen ... congrats on a bumper harvest. My first cycle I collected 11 eggs and had no problems after EC. My second cycle I collected 15 eggs and was sore and bloated for about a week after EC. Fingers crossed you'll be okay. Just get plenty of rest and drink plenty of water. Can't wait to hear your fert report...


----------



## Beckic

Well done cupcake - brilliant news :happydance::happydance::happydance: - cant wait to hear fert. report.

Bx x x


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Thanks Everyone - 16 eggies is definitely a good number to start with!


----------



## Brambletess

Well done Cupcake, thats a fantastic number, looking forward to hearing fertilsation report! Hope bloating goes fairly soon.

Angelcakes - could well be a sign, hope you feeling ok in 2ww, trying not to think how i will feel at that stage.


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Well they got 16 eggs out of my 18 follicles!! Everyone at hospital were very happy and proud and I felt kind of sorry for the other girl who came out after me who had 10 (which is still good - but everyone was cooing over me having 'done so well'). I just hope they are good quality.
> 
> DH said he 'did well' but the quality of 'material' in the room wasn't great! :rofl:
> 
> I am feeling crampy but not too bad and have to start taking progesterone gel as of tomorrow. Tomorrow morning we should find out how many fertilised. Weird to think someone is now making our embies!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support everyone. I didn't know I was still at risk of OHSS following EC - I've been instructed to drink heaps and heaps of water to get rid of fluid around ovaries. Is this normal?
> 
> Angelcakes - they clinic told me today not to worry about any minor spotting whilst taking gel as it could just be tip of applicator touching uterus and scratching it.

Absolutely excellent... well done you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great number to start with, we had 6 but then 4 of them made it to top class Grade A so i cant complain!

Looking forward to tomorrow for the fertility report. My hospital wouldnt tell me... i was not happy about that, its not fair! I had to wait until ET.

Can I ask a question? You know you mentioned the Progesterone Gel... is this in the form of capsules? Its just that I have to take this and it comes in little whiteish rubbery capsules and I never had an applicator with them, I have to insert them with my finger. I just wondered if you have something different to capsules or i should go and beat up the assistant in the chemist for not giving me one! :growlmad:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hey Sammy

Mine comes as a gel in individual tubes - you just screw cap off and squeeze it out of the tube which is like an applicator. Apparently the 'gel' hardens a little once in so it doesn't come out.


----------



## angelcakes

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Well they got 16 eggs out of my 18 follicles!! Everyone at hospital were very happy and proud and I felt kind of sorry for the other girl who came out after me who had 10 (which is still good - but everyone was cooing over me having 'done so well'). I just hope they are good quality.
> 
> DH said he 'did well' but the quality of 'material' in the room wasn't great! :rofl:
> 
> I am feeling crampy but not too bad and have to start taking progesterone gel as of tomorrow. Tomorrow morning we should find out how many fertilised. Weird to think someone is now making our embies!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support everyone. I didn't know I was still at risk of OHSS following EC - I've been instructed to drink heaps and heaps of water to get rid of fluid around ovaries. Is this normal?
> 
> Angelcakes - they clinic told me today not to worry about any minor spotting whilst taking gel as it could just be tip of applicator touching uterus and scratching it.

16 eggs, thats fab news hun. When are they going to tell you how many fertilised?

Thanks for checking with the clinic, yeh that had also crossed my mind. Although I'm still sticking to my theory that its implantation bleeding :blush:


----------



## angelcakes

Brambletess said:


> Well done Cupcake, thats a fantastic number, looking forward to hearing fertilsation report! Hope bloating goes fairly soon.
> 
> Angelcakes - could well be a sign, hope you feeling ok in 2ww, trying not to think how i will feel at that stage.

Oh Brambletess, I remember the 2WW when we were trying to conceive naturally but try multiplying that by at least 100 and your still not there. This is killing me...!!! Well 1 week today and we'll know either way.


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Brambletess said:
> 
> 
> Well done Cupcake, thats a fantastic number, looking forward to hearing fertilsation report! Hope bloating goes fairly soon.
> 
> Angelcakes - could well be a sign, hope you feeling ok in 2ww, trying not to think how i will feel at that stage.
> 
> Oh Brambletess, I remember the 2WW when we were trying to conceive naturally but try multiplying that by at least 100 and your still not there. This is killing me...!!! Well 1 week today and we'll know either way.Click to expand...

Its a killer isnt it? I just tested every day to keep me occupied, saw it BFP and then negative so i knew the drugs were out of my system and then waited and prayed for a BFP, seeing that faint line get stronger makes the waiting less painful! :thumbup:


----------



## angelcakes

Sammy - Oh I'm way too scared to do that, just in case it doesnt come back again. Also I had to take a booster HCG jag on Wed night so i'll prob have HCG in system till my test date anyway.

I'm on googling everything to do with IVF pregnancy signs, implantation etc...I really am way too obsessive!!


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Sammy - Oh I'm way too scared to do that, just in case it doesnt come back again. Also I had to take a booster HCG jag on Wed night so i'll prob have HCG in system till my test date anyway.
> 
> I'm on googling everything to do with IVF pregnancy signs, implantation etc...I really am way too obsessive!!

In that case yes you probably have got the drugs still in your system.. oh well test anyway! :happydance: (lol)


----------



## vineyard

I tested the day after the HCG just to see a BFP. Ha! Now, that's pathetic.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Fertility Report (drum roll.....)
We have 13 embies!!! From the 16 eggs yesterday, 1 wasn't mature so they attempted fertilisation with 15. From those - 13 fertilised!!! :happydance:

So on Monday - it will be Day 3 and we will see how many we have left that can then have the genetic testing/biopsy done. 

But so far, so good.........


----------



## Mendy

Awesome news cupcake queen! Now we anxiously await ET!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lilly123

Great news cupcake!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

angelcakes said:


> Firstly, I hope you are all well :hugs:
> 
> Well not sure if this all means anything, but I had a couple of crampy feelings today, although really nothing to write home about. But when I went to the toilet tonight and I wiped I have a mixture of discharge, vaginal progesterone gel and some very small spots of pink blood. Today is 4dp3dt and I'm REALLY hoping this is implantation bleeding!!! Has anyone else had this and how many days after your collection/transfer. I really dont have many cramps or any other symptoms, which is making me doubt it, so any advice would be useful :wacko:

sounding good hun!! fingers crossed !!:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Ladies - please send me your updates


https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

June / July 09 Outcome 

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: - pregnant with twins 
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan - baby moving all ok!!
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: - 7 week scan 14 August - saw HB - all ok!
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


August / September 09 Outcome

Angelcakes - Test date 28 August [-o&lt;

Mrs G - start down regg 10 August

Wrightywhales

Brambletess - start down regg 14 August

Sammy2009 - :yipee:

CupcakeQueen - ET 24 August

Chocci

October / November 09 Outcome

Beckic - start down regg 10 October

Maz​


----------



## maz

Great news Cupcake ... good luck for Monday.


----------



## Sammy2009

vineyard said:


> I tested the day after the HCG just to see a BFP. Ha! Now, that's pathetic.

Vineyard.... yeah well I can relate to that, hey when you have waited for a BFP for SOOOOOOO long, any BFP will do for the moment!! :happydance:

Cupcake.... a fantastic start!!!! Plenty to play around with there hun, it must be a relief for you! I can´t wait until Monday, i think I am nearly as excited as YOU! lol. Don´t worry about ET its a walk in the park, i enjoyed it seeing the little embies on the screen. Its very emotional.

Me? Well I did another HPT today and the line is darker.... its getting darker everyday. I will test tomorrow with an EC and then Monday I will use the last CB Digital as that is my official test date and then book in for a scan.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Yes Sammy it is definitely a relief that we have good number to play with. DH says we have enough now to start our own cricket team :rofl:

I'm quite relaxed surprisingly, given I have been a bit of a nutcase over past 12 months with ttc - but I think I have found my zen-like state, which can only be a good thing for ET.

Am having acupuncture on Mon to prepare for ET and also Weds after ET.

Hope everyone is having a good w/end.


----------



## angelcakes

vineyard said:


> I tested the day after the HCG just to see a BFP. Ha! Now, that's pathetic.

Vineyard - Its even more pathetic that I dont think thats pathetic :blush:


----------



## Beckic

wonderful news cupcake :happydance::happydance::happydance:- got everything crossed for you on monday - are you planning on having two put back?

Bx x x :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Cupcake - Congrats on the cricket team. Will be rooting for your team on Monday :hugs:

Sammy - Things still seem to be going well hun. Have you to go to the clinic on Monday to make it official?

Well I've not had a great day...have been bubbling all morning...which is soo not like me, but ever since ET I have been really really down and depressed. I can safely say that from 1dpET I've known that this wasnt going to work and its broke my heart all week. DH and I had an argument about it this morn but I just cant snap out of it. And to top it all off I'm out baby shopping this afternoon with my pregnant friend...just what I need.

Anyway, I'm going to sign off for a couple of days (dont want my depression to become contagious) and try and get myself back to normal. Will let you know how Fridays test goes but in the meantime I hope you all stay healthy and happy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gumb69

cupcake - brilliant news xxx

angel cakes - hope you are feeling ok, i really wish there was something i could say to make you feel better, don't worry you will get your BFP, and you could be pregnant it is just too early to tell. hope your having a good weekend.
xx

vineyard- i test after the injetions too, it's nice to see the line. not so nice when it disappears, hopefull yours won't disappear


----------



## Mendy

angelcakes said:


> Cupcake - Congrats on the cricket team. Will be rooting for your team on Monday :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - Things still seem to be going well hun. Have you to go to the clinic on Monday to make it official?
> 
> Well I've not had a great day...have been bubbling all morning...which is soo not like me, but ever since ET I have been really really down and depressed. I can safely say that from 1dpET I've known that this wasnt going to work and its broke my heart all week. DH and I had an argument about it this morn but I just cant snap out of it. And to top it all off I'm out baby shopping this afternoon with my pregnant friend...just what I need.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to sign off for a couple of days (dont want my depression to become contagious) and try and get myself back to normal. Will let you know how Fridays test goes but in the meantime I hope you all stay healthy and happy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hun. It really is a whole mix of emotions going on after ET. Did it work/didn't it? One second I thought it had, and the next I would think it was impossible because I had never gotten pregnant up to this point. But try to take it easy, I know it's easier said than done! And hopefully very soon you will be surprising all of us with your BFP! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Beckic 

Having 1 put back as in Australia they only put 1 back if you are under 35. 1 is enough


----------



## aneageraussie

Hi all,

i have been following this thread for some time now... didnt posted in t because was not sure when i will start my IVF. met FS last week and im starting down regulation in September around 22nd-23rd.. i have went throu all the screening tests and DH is going for SA tommorow to determine if we need ICSI or simple IVF will do.
I wont go into my introduction/ details as it will make a long post.. i have a journal if any one wants to read a bit of background about me,

when i went to see nurses and counseelor last week they told me that it m ight not work first go but then i read stories here about you wonderful girls and for some of you it has worked.. it gave me so much hope..

so ladies is there a spot for one more?


----------



## Mendy

aneageraussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have been following this thread for some time now... didnt posted in t because was not sure when i will start my IVF. met FS last week and im starting down regulation in September around 22nd-23rd.. i have went throu all the screening tests and DH is going for SA tommorow to determine if we need ICSI or simple IVF will do.
> I wont go into my introduction/ details as it will make a long post.. i have a journal if any one wants to read a bit of background about me,
> 
> when i went to see nurses and counseelor last week they told me that it m ight not work first go but then i read stories here about you wonderful girls and for some of you it has worked.. it gave me so much hope..
> 
> so ladies is there a spot for one more?

:hi: Welcome and good luck on your upcoming cycle!!!


----------



## Lilly123

aneageraussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have been following this thread for some time now... didnt posted in t because was not sure when i will start my IVF. met FS last week and im starting down regulation in September around 22nd-23rd.. i have went throu all the screening tests and DH is going for SA tommorow to determine if we need ICSI or simple IVF will do.
> I wont go into my introduction/ details as it will make a long post.. i have a journal if any one wants to read a bit of background about me,
> 
> when i went to see nurses and counseelor last week they told me that it m ight not work first go but then i read stories here about you wonderful girls and for some of you it has worked.. it gave me so much hope..
> 
> so ladies is there a spot for one more?

welcome hun - wishing u all the best... :kiss::hugs:


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

aneageraussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have been following this thread for some time now... didnt posted in t because was not sure when i will start my IVF. met FS last week and im starting down regulation in September around 22nd-23rd.. i have went throu all the screening tests and DH is going for SA tommorow to determine if we need ICSI or simple IVF will do.
> I wont go into my introduction/ details as it will make a long post.. i have a journal if any one wants to read a bit of background about me,
> 
> when i went to see nurses and counseelor last week they told me that it m ight not work first go but then i read stories here about you wonderful girls and for some of you it has worked.. it gave me so much hope..
> 
> so ladies is there a spot for one more?

Welcome hun and I wish you all the very best for your IVF-ICSI. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey aussie, welcome back. :flower: Glad to hear you've got a date. 

Hope everyone else is ok. :hugs: Hope all goes well tomorow cupcake. Angelcakes how's the 2ww?

Have not bothered updating for a few days. Unless you hear differently, I'm STILL down regging!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Hey aussie, welcome back. :flower: Glad to hear you've got a date.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. :hugs: Hope all goes well tomorow cupcake. Angelcakes how's the 2ww?
> 
> Have not bothered updating for a few days. Unless you hear differently, I'm STILL down regging!!
> 
> :hugs:

I wondered where you were.... ahhh it will soon pass and you will be going through that egg collection and egg transfer before you know it!!!! Happy stabbing! :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Hi Girls, 

Just thought I'd stop by - I'm sure to have a million questions when our procedures begin.

xox


----------



## Lilly123

NeyNey said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just thought I'd stop by - I'm sure to have a million questions when our procedures begin.
> 
> xox

welcome hun!! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

NeyNey said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just thought I'd stop by - I'm sure to have a million questions when our procedures begin.
> 
> xox

Hi :flower:
Do you have a start date yet?

xx


----------



## NeyNey

We have our first FS appointment with our Dr on Nov 12th. But we've been told they may be able to get us in sooner. 

In the mean time I need to have a Pap smear done.
And Hubby has to travel 2 hours for a Semen Trial Wash.

Then I guess we take it from there.
I'm nervous about the appt. but excited at the same time.


----------



## krissi

14 days until my appointment, all my blood tests have been done now and OH has his SA on Thursday so all being well we should be able to get started!!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Welcome to the newbies - Eager Aussie - nice to see another Aussie on here!

Well my news for Day 3 of my embies is not so good. :cry:

From the 13 embies that fertilised - all had 'fragmentation' problems. What this means - I am not really sure - but basically they are not developing properly and there are cell fragments. So there are 5 that they think they can do a genetic test on - the other 8 are unlikely to make it to blastocyst stage.

So I told them to go ahead with biopsy/genetic test anyway (althought it's $2000 up front not claimable on insurance or no rebate from gov't). They said that the cells may not be suitable to actually get a result (so may be paying $'s for nothing).

So whilst I am booked in for ET on Weds - there is unlikely to be anything to transfer. :sad2:

I am gutted. I have been crying all night - talking to DH about our future without kids. Where to from here? What do we do with our lives if no kids? 

We need to save up to outlay $9000 again to try again. Don't think we can afford it right now.


----------



## krissi

Cupcake queen I am so sorry to hear that, how many tries have you had?


----------



## Cupcake Queen

This is my first time. We were very hopeful given number of eggs that fertilised. But it's going to be hard to keep going financially and health wise. I haven't recovered well from operation/EC - hard to walk and very bloated. Ovaries very painful


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> This is my first time. We were very hopeful given number of eggs that fertilised. But it's going to be hard to keep going financially and health wise. I haven't recovered well from operation/EC - hard to walk and very bloated. Ovaries very painful

How did you find the EC? Did you get put under local anaesthetic?


----------



## gumb69

cupcake- i'm sorry. maybe some of them will be ok. i don't really understand the whole IVF process, so sorry if i seem ignorant. maybe the other ladies can tell you more xx
i will have to start researching it though as i reckon that is our next stage in the pursuit of a baby.

that is terrible that you are pain, you are going through enough trauma as it is, you don't need pain on top. can i ask a personal question, what happens whilst you go thorugh the IVF process, do you keep working then take time off after you have had the ET. or do you just keep working and try and pretend everything is "normal" or are you advised to do nothing and rest. 
i hope tomorrow goes ok for you and you can have a transfer.


----------



## Mendy

Oh, I'm so sorry about your news Cupcake!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
There is still hope, though, right? Not all is lost yet! I'm keeping everything crossed that everything will go well and that you will have some embies ready for transfer or freezing on Weds. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thinking positive thoughts for a positive outcome for you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## akcher

Welcome aneageraussie :wave:

Cupcake - I'm so sorry to hear of your news. Is it definite that your embies will not work for ET? I pray that your embies will make it to ET. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Cupcake :hugs: Hoping and praying for those embies. Like the others said, it's not over yet. Try to keep positive hun.

xxx


----------



## Lilly123

cupcake - i am so sorry.. i really hope 1 will hold on till wednesday - fingers crossed and please look after yourself.. you could have OHSS.. rest and drink lots of fluids..

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## chocci

Hey girls hope you dont mind me dropping in, i am currently going through FET after a failed fresh ICSI cycle in June. Hoping to transfer next Tues!! Needed a bit of the 4 leaf clover luck :) hope you dont mind me joining hehe

Cupcake, i wrote on your journal but want to re-iterate, sometimes people worry too much about the quality of their embies, i have heard of loads of people getting preggers from embies that were classed as "low quality" truth is they dont know what makes a baby making embie, if they did then all the supposedly "top quality" embies would work right? :) Fingers crossed you will get to transfer hun XX


----------



## maz

Sorry to hear things are not looking good Cupcake ... try to remember that it does only take one though. 

I know only too well the heartache and upset of collecting lots of lovely eggs and having a poor chance come ET day ... Our first cycle, we got 11 eggs and only 4 embies the following day. Second cycle, we got 15 eggs and only 3 embies the following day. It does only take one healthy one though - so fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Thanks girls.

I know it isn't over yet - but I was just expecting everything to work first time I suppose - especially given number of eggs I have.

And yes I am still going to work and pretending everything is 'normal'. Only one close friend at work knows what we are going through so had a good talk to her yesterday when we found out about 5 embies.

Sammy - yes I was under anaesthetic during EC - but sooooo much pain in my ovaries and bloated. I think Tanya is right and I have OHSS - can't eat much as I can't literally keep food down and it's hard to walk. BUt I still have to get up and go to work as no one knows what we're up to and I'm not in a job where I can just take time off. I took day of EC off 'sick' and tomorrow if we have ET I will do that again - but I can't just take a week off or anything to get over OHSS.

Went acupuncture last night which was sooo painful as well - especially ovary points. I'm just not coping well. Physical pain doesn't help with keeping my mind off things.


----------



## chocci

Cupcake Queen said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> I know it isn't over yet - but I was just expecting everything to work first time I suppose - especially given number of eggs I have.
> 
> And yes I am still going to work and pretending everything is 'normal'. Only one close friend at work knows what we are going through so had a good talk to her yesterday when we found out about 5 embies.
> 
> Sammy - yes I was under anaesthetic during EC - but sooooo much pain in my ovaries and bloated. I think Tanya is right and I have OHSS - can't eat much as I can't literally keep food down and it's hard to walk. BUt I still have to get up and go to work as no one knows what we're up to and I'm not in a job where I can just take time off. I took day of EC off 'sick' and tomorrow if we have ET I will do that again - but I can't just take a week off or anything to get over OHSS.
> 
> Went acupuncture last night which was sooo painful as well - especially ovary points. I'm just not coping well. Physical pain doesn't help with keeping my mind off things.

Hey hun, please keep an eye on those pain levels and get in touch with hospital if it gets much worse. xx


----------



## vineyard

Cupcake, just wanted to give you some encouragement. We started with 16 eggs, 11 fertilized, on day 3 we had 8 still doing really well. However, by day 5 they told us we only had 1 blast and the other 2 were mediocre quality. We put back all 3 and are now prego with twins. So, clearly one of the mediocre quality ones implanted. So, as mentioned in a previous post, sometimes I think there is too much emphasis placed on quality.

Hang in there. Take care of yourself and I'm crossing fingers that you make it to transfer!

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all! I got my fertility apt!!!!! Sept 24th! And AF is just PERFECT! I will get it a day or so before or the day of which means no waiting for IUI!!!! I can start clomid at the end of sept as long as all goes well which it should! EEEkkkK!!!!!!! Yippee! I am so over the moon right now!


----------



## Lilly123

Cupcake Queen said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> I know it isn't over yet - but I was just expecting everything to work first time I suppose - especially given number of eggs I have.
> 
> And yes I am still going to work and pretending everything is 'normal'. Only one close friend at work knows what we are going through so had a good talk to her yesterday when we found out about 5 embies.
> 
> Sammy - yes I was under anaesthetic during EC - but sooooo much pain in my ovaries and bloated. I think Tanya is right and I have OHSS - can't eat much as I can't literally keep food down and it's hard to walk. BUt I still have to get up and go to work as no one knows what we're up to and I'm not in a job where I can just take time off. I took day of EC off 'sick' and tomorrow if we have ET I will do that again - but I can't just take a week off or anything to get over OHSS.
> 
> Went acupuncture last night which was sooo painful as well - especially ovary points. I'm just not coping well. Physical pain doesn't help with keeping my mind off things.

Hun.. I would get your doctor to book you off. you can just say its gynae problems.. OHSS is very serious and you need bed rest.. trust me.. do not take this lightly.. please my friend or at least ask the nurses at clinic...

Hugs

Tanya


----------



## maz

I'm with Tanya ... If your work is funny about you taking time off, get your doctor to sign you off. You need bedrest if you've got OHSS otherwise you could be in a worse position than you are already.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

xx


----------



## chocci

vineyard said:


> Cupcake, just wanted to give you some encouragement. We started with 16 eggs, 11 fertilized, on day 3 we had 8 still doing really well. However, by day 5 they told us we only had 1 blast and the other 2 were mediocre quality. We put back all 3 and are now prego with twins. So, clearly one of the mediocre quality ones implanted. So, as mentioned in a previous post, sometimes I think there is too much emphasis placed on quality.
> 
> Hang in there. Take care of yourself and I'm crossing fingers that you make it to transfer!
> 
> :hugs:

Just want to emphasis that point also, see i had only one put back cos they said my embies were "top of the range" haha AND it failed so it just goes to prove (and docs have told me this also) that they truely dont really know what a baby making embie looks like, they just "think" that those that look less fragmented and even cells are more likely to implant, to be frank i have read more on the internet from others who thought they had no chance cos they had "low quality embies" and they got preggers!! Its not over yet hun, and also remember when they take embies to blast you do loose a lot of them, this is the chance they take taking embies to blast as they think they are better in mummies womb, HOWEVER, if an embie gets to blast its a strong little bugger and they say the chances are a lot higher for pregnancy :)

Let us know how you getting on hun, and my fingers and toes are crossed for at least one blast to transfer XXX


----------



## Beckic

Just wanted to send you some hugs cupcake - am thinking of you.

Bx x x x:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Ladies, 
Im not a poster of this thread but I am an avid Stalker :blush:

Im currently in the 2ww after going through my 2nd round of IVF. We had EC on Monday 17th August and ET on Thursday 20th August so its all early days, however my clinic have given me a test date of September 13th ....
I have queried this with the nurse as it seems incredibly long in comparison to everybody else but I was told that if thats what the doctor requests then that is what it should be !! :shrug:

Im loosing my mind all ready so Im really not sure my reolve will last for a further 20 days. 

Do any of you girls now if there is a safe time to test without getting a false positive. I injected 5000iu pregnyl on Saturday 15th and am on the cyclogest at present.

Any advise would be very much appreciated.

Sarahxx


----------



## Mendy

That is true, Cupcake, and I agree with all the others. My first IVF cycle was textbook perfect, and I had 2 perfect grade "A" embryos implanted, and the Dr even gave us a 90% chance it would work, and none took. My second cycle, most of the eggs retrieved were under mature, none fertilized too great, and they put the one best of the worst back, along with 2 "B" graded frozen embryos....and the Dr didn't seem too optimistic as he offered me a third cycle and everything...but, I never got around to using that third cycle, so here I am, 9 weeks pregnant! So it can happen, even when the circumstances don't look all that great! Don't lose hope, we are all rooting for you! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

HI Emerald Sarah - welcome. NOt sure when it is too early to test - I know Sammy tested recently and got her :BFP: Maybe she can shed some light.

For those interested, have just posted in my journal update on embies.


----------



## chocci

Hi Emerald Sarah, you should wait at least 14 days after your HSG shot of 5000, then it should be safe to test. Not sure why your hospital wnat you to wait so long, sounds a bit odd?? Good luck hun xx Oh and if you are doubting i would just ring the hospital and say its crazy you are asking me to wait so long so i will do a home test so can you tell me how long it takes to go out of system xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Im not a poster of this thread but I am an avid Stalker :blush:
> 
> Im currently in the 2ww after going through my 2nd round of IVF. We had EC on Monday 17th August and ET on Thursday 20th August so its all early days, however my clinic have given me a test date of September 13th ....
> I have queried this with the nurse as it seems incredibly long in comparison to everybody else but I was told that if thats what the doctor requests then that is what it should be !! :shrug:
> 
> Im loosing my mind all ready so Im really not sure my reolve will last for a further 20 days.
> 
> Do any of you girls now if there is a safe time to test without getting a false positive. I injected 5000iu pregnyl on Saturday 15th and am on the cyclogest at present.
> 
> Any advise would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Sarahxx

Hi and welcome!

This is the same as my hospital... I had ET on 12th August and told to test on 30th!!!

Originally they said to test 18 days after EC... then after a 3 day transfer they told me to test 12 days later. I did this and called them yesterday and now they have told me to test in 6 days (I was officially due on my period last Sunday but a CB digi has confirmed for ages a BFP!) It does my head in.

I tested from about 4 days after ET mainly so I could see when the HCG injection was out of my system. First I got a faint positive and then BFN's for the next 3 -4 days after that. I knew then that if i got a BFP then it was more than likely to be a legit one. If you read my journal you will see exactly how many days after as i cant remember off hand. Good luck with everything :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Hi everyone,

I have been reading and following many of your journies as I have been through my infertility testing. I have been ttc for 3 years and ntnp for another 10 years. I have pcos and I just found out that I have to have both of my tubes removed and that following that ivf will be my only option. I know it will be a while before I start ivf - but wondering if you mind me kind of joining here in the mean time.

Thank you and best wishes.


----------



## gumb69

Hi blue 12

welcome xx the ladies might know more than me, but is both tubes removed necessary??
i have had one tube and one ovary removed due to a ruptured ovarian cyst and earlier this year i had a cyst removed from my remaining ovary. At all costs my consultant was to leave the tube he said only if my life was at risk would he remove my tube. 
i'm no doctor so sorry. how do you feel about having both tubes removed. will you receive any hormonal support. x


----------



## gumb69

oh what about the ovaries x


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been reading and following many of your journies as I have been through my infertility testing. I have been ttc for 3 years and ntnp for another 10 years. I have pcos and I just found out that I have to have both of my tubes removed and that following that ivf will be my only option. I know it will be a while before I start ivf - but wondering if you mind me kind of joining here in the mean time.
> 
> Thank you and best wishes.

Hi Blue and welcome!!!! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about you having to have your tubes removed and i hope this doesnt have to happen in the end.... if it does, good luck with the IVF!! :hugs:


----------



## Brambletess

Cupcake - hope you are feeling better and managed to take time off work. OHSS is serious so heed advice of doctors and get bed rest. Hope transfer is goes ok x

Chocci - good luck with your transfer too.

I am not feeling very confident about this cycle. Can't seem to feel motivated at all. Just want it to be over but then that means I will be in 2WW and dreading that too. Then its either shitty news or great news - pregnancy but with that the constant worry of a miscarriage again. I don't know what I want anymore. It feels like my life has been on hold for ever and all I can see stretching in front of me is more crappiness. Sorry for being a depressive cow, ignore me. It just helps me to write down how I feel sometimes.


----------



## Blue12

I need the one tube removed due to an infection that kills eggs/embryos. The other is blocked but they are not sure if it has the infection too or if it is just blocked. If it doesn't have the infection, then they will not remove it. I didn't ask about my ovaries, but since they said I could do ivf after, I'm assuming they can leave the ovary behind - gosh I forgot to ask about that and hormones though - It is so hard to deal with news and ask all the questions. I will be meeting with the surgeon shortly and will get much more information then. Stress.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Welcome Blue12.

I hope you get the support you need here - I know I certainly do. 

I am sorry to hear about your situation but have my FX that IVF will work for you.

Try to stay calm and take it easy (Hey I should listen to my own advice!).


----------



## Blue12

LOL... Thank you for the warm welcome Cupcake!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi All

Clinic called - 1 embie suitable for transfer so going to give it a go. It has recovered well from genetic biopsy/cell removal and appears to be pushing 'fragments' aside and developing normally. 

so FX.


----------



## vineyard

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi All
> 
> Clinic called - 1 embie suitable for transfer so going to give it a go. It has recovered well from genetic biopsy/cell removal and appears to be pushing 'fragments' aside and developing normally.
> 
> so FX.

FX!!!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Embie in.

Now 2ww.


----------



## Lilly123

Cupcake Queen said:


> Embie in.
> 
> Now 2ww.

Fabulous news hun!! Fingers crossed and now take good care of u xxxx :kiss::hugs:


----------



## maz

Great news cupcake ... FX your TWW goes by smoothly :wacko: and you get your dream at the end ...


----------



## krissi

Fingers crossed for you cupcake!


----------



## noddysgirl84

Excellent news Cupcake!! 

All my fingers crossed for you!!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

I have one night away from you girls and you give me 3 pages to catch up on!! :kiss:

Welcome blue, sarah and welcome back chocci :flower:

Cupcake, so pleased you had one little survivor. Take good care of yourself and like the others said, sod work you need to do what is best for you and that precious embie right now. :hugs:

As for me, guess what.......STILL dregging!! Quite a lot of bruising recently though, hmm maybe just getting a bit too brutal with myself. Tried injecting into my stomach but couldn't bring myself to do it!! What a wuss!!

Kath xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Brambletess said:


> Cupcake - hope you are feeling better and managed to take time off work. OHSS is serious so heed advice of doctors and get bed rest. Hope transfer is goes ok x
> 
> Chocci - good luck with your transfer too.
> 
> I am not feeling very confident about this cycle. Can't seem to feel motivated at all. Just want it to be over but then that means I will be in 2WW and dreading that too. Then its either shitty news or great news - pregnancy but with that the constant worry of a miscarriage again. I don't know what I want anymore. It feels like my life has been on hold for ever and all I can see stretching in front of me is more crappiness. Sorry for being a depressive cow, ignore me. It just helps me to write down how I feel sometimes.

:hugs: Hope you are having a better day today hun. 
When do you have your baseline scan?? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Just popping in to spread some good luck to you all... I hope you dont mind!!! 

Cupcake - Got my fingers crossed for you! xxxx 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls

Found this on youtube and thought you might like it. I especially like the proverb towards the end.

:flower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g88EmZ2YWSQ


----------



## Mendy

Good luck Cupcake! FX'd for you! 

:hug:


----------



## vineyard

Cupcake Queen said:


> Embie in.
> 
> Now 2ww.

Yay!! Congrats!!!


----------



## chocci

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Found this on youtube and thought you might like it. I especially like the proverb towards the end.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g88EmZ2YWSQ

Made me cry, in a nice way haha x


----------



## Brambletess

Cupcake - so pleased you have one on board thats all you need! now rest up and get yourself well again.

Mrs G - I am still dregging too, its very up and down i find. How are you feeling? when is your baseline scan? I am feeling better today but the clip made me cry again. I stll don't feel very optimistic though and i haven't even really started yet. My baseline scan is the 9th September and I start stimming in a week. My work is so hectic atm don't get any time to think about it, which is good but leaving house at 6.30am and getting home at 7pm. Its a hard gruel. Roll on bank holiday....are you doing anything nice?


----------



## Snowdrop

Hello :hi: Can I join you?

I'm a complete novice to this whole IVF business. I can't decide if ignorance is bliss or should I do some more research!

I'll try not to bore you with my history, the basics are ... I'm 38 (for a few more weeks!) & DH is 42, we've been married and TTC for a mere 21 months. 

We begin the ICSI process on Friday - OMG, that's the day after tomorrow, yikes! :headspin: and from then it's about 5-6 weeks to ET :headspin:

Friday is CD19 visit to the Clinic where I think DH & I learn how to do the injection stuff and I start taking Provera. Then Buserelin injections start on Sunday _*gulp*_

Good luck to everyone! :dust::dust:

S.
x


----------



## Snowdrop

P.S. one question I wanted to ask: what is "down regging"?

Tnx


----------



## chocci

Snowdrop said:


> P.S. one question I wanted to ask: what is "down regging"?
> 
> Tnx

Hey hun, down regging is when they stop your natural cycle with drugs such as syneral. They want to take control of your cycle for the ICSI/IVF. They basically stop you working and put you into temporary menopause (not thats scarey hun its temp haha) Its the dowm regulation stage, hence down regging. If you would like to aks me anything about ICSI then feeel free, i have been trough it myself and am currently going through frozen embryo transfer after our first cycle failed XX Good luck for your cycle hun XX


----------



## chocci

Oh and please ignore my spelling, i can spell, just cant type haha


----------



## Snowdrop

chocci said:


> Oh and please ignore my spelling, i can spell, just cant type haha

I know that feeling. I can't decide if my brain works faster than my fingers can type or my fingers type faster and my brain can't keep up :rofl:

Thanks for the info, good luck for your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## chocci

Snowdrop said:


> chocci said:
> 
> 
> Oh and please ignore my spelling, i can spell, just cant type haha
> 
> I know that feeling. I can't decide if my brain works faster than my fingers can type or my fingers type faster and my brain can't keep up :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for the info, good luck for your cycle. :hugs:Click to expand...

I would like to think we have super fast brains which we will pass onto our children haha XX


----------



## gumb69

cupcake - great news about the embie fx. hope the 2ww flies by for you x :hugs:

hope everyone else is doing ok
Sammy - what's happening with you, did you go to the doctors, crazy they want you to wait a few more days. hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Welcome snowdrop.

:wave:

Mrs G - I was told my nurses that when injecting to the stomach - hold some skin between your thumb and forefinger (ie pinch some belly!) and that makes it less painful and easier to inject.

Seemed to work for me.

Keep going hun - not long now.


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> cupcake - great news about the embie fx. hope the 2ww flies by for you x :hugs:
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok
> Sammy - what's happening with you, did you go to the doctors, crazy they want you to wait a few more days. hope you are doing ok xx

Oh they are just ******s, i have about given up with them to be honest they are doing my head in! :growlmad:


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Welcome snowdrop.
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Mrs G - I was told my nurses that when injecting to the stomach - hold some skin between your thumb and forefinger (ie pinch some belly!) and that makes it less painful and easier to inject.
> 
> Seemed to work for me.
> 
> Keep going hun - not long now.

This is how i was told to do it as well :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

here is the latest .. new ladies welcome.. :flower: please send me your current status, if anyone else need updating please let me know.. good luck ladies!!!:happydance::kiss::hugs:


https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

June / July 09 Outcome 

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: - pregnant with twins 
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan - baby moving all ok!!
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: - 7 week scan 14 August - saw HB - all ok!
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


August / September 09 Outcome

Angelcakes - Test date 28 August [-o&lt;

Mrs G - start down regg 10 August

Wrightwhales

Brambletess - start down regg 14 August

Sammy2009 - :yipee:

CupcakeQueen - ET 24 August

Chocci - FET ET 1 September 

Emerald Sarah - test date 14 September [-o&lt;

October / November 09 Outcome

aneageraussie - start down regg 22nd / 23rd September

Beckic - start down regg 10 October

Maz​


----------



## maz

Hi Tanya

I 'think' I will be having EC towards the end of November, with outcome mid December ... I will give you a definite date as soon as I know it - which will probably be mid-October.


----------



## Snowdrop

Hi Tanya

I'm a bit of a newbie to all this and I may understand more tomorrow :shrug:, but I think .... 

I start tomorrow (28/8) with ET expected in 5-6 weeks time so I'm guessing I'll know the outcome in October.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi everyone

Well DH and I have termed our little embie 'widget'. For those who don't know what that is, it is like a little ball bearing in the bottom of Guiness cans!! It puts air into a can of beer!! :rofl: why have we called it this? It's because DH calls me his whippet - so widget just sort of rhymed.

So it's whippet and the widget!!

Have found out I will be away when my pregnancy blood test is due (7 Sept) so I am going to have to wait until 10th!!


----------



## Lilly123

go widget go!! Make Whippet a mummy!! :happydance:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi All,

I have been stalking for a while but thought I would stop by and say HI this time :hi:

Quick Back History - I am 25 (tomorrow) and DH is 31 we have been TTC since Sept 2005.I was told about 4 years ago that I had mild PCOS but they have never mentioned that since. DH SA are a little below average. 5 cycles of Clomid, 3 cycles of IUI with Clomid all :bfn:. 
DH and I have our IVF consultation on 5th October and I am hoping that I will start D'Regging around 13th October (day 21ish)

So thats me in a nutshell!!

xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey snowdrop and noddysgirl :flower:

Brambletess, I've got a scan on 10th (first one after dregging, so guess this is baseline??) and then start stims on 11th. Have you got ec/et dates yet, I think we'll be in at the same time!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Cupcake Queen said:
> 
> 
> Mrs G - I was told my nurses that when injecting to the stomach - hold some skin between your thumb and forefinger (ie pinch some belly!) and that makes it less painful and easier to inject.
> 
> Seemed to work for me.
> 
> Keep going hun - not long now.
> 
> This is how i was told to do it as well :hugs:Click to expand...

I have tried, but I'm too much of a wuss!!! God help me when I get to pregnyl!!!

xx


----------



## gumb69

Mrs G - the injections get easier. xxx 
cupcake- how are you doing. that sucks that you will be away and you will have to wait an extra 3 days for blood tests. 
Sammy - any symptoms for us xx
hi everyone else xx best of luck nodysgirl.


----------



## Kelly9

Tanya you can put me down for IUI starting meds - clomid on or around sept 24th depending on AF! Yippee!!!!!

Hey snowdrop love your name and pick, I ordered a ton of snowdrops for my garden can't wait to plant them!


----------



## Brambletess

Cupcake - Its well annoying having to wait so long for bloods, but digital tests are so reliable now you should have a firm result well before then but I know its the bllod test that make its the most real. Hope you are doiing ok.

Mrs G - your blood test and scan the 10th September is to check the down regging has worked. They are looking to see you are switched off so to speak and that your overies are inactive. You will then start stimming the next day and will have your baseline scan on day 8 of stimms which will be the 18th September. Thats how it works at my clinic anyway. I will probably be a week before you but i will be cheering you on whilst in the 2ww. Sorry you have to dreg for so long, i am hating it.

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those starting in the next few weeks.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Welcome Noddysgirl. I have PCOS too and had no luck with Clomid so we opted for ICSI (because of DH's antibody issues). You are very young so you have time up your sleeve.

Gumb69 - yes it sucks I have to wait 3 extra days, but hey - I've waited this long!! I am feeling ok - feeling less bloated so my clothes are fitting me again! And although I am not trying to symptom spot my boobs are sore and look bigger (but that could be all the chocolate I've been eating!)


----------



## angelcakes

Hello ladies, 

Long time no speak, I hope you are all well. I just wanted to let you know how I got on at the clinic today...well it was a negative pregnancy test. To be honest I've known this really from day one however I took a pregnancy test today, to prepare me prior to going to the clinic, but it didnt help, I was still a wreck. 

Our only silver lining is that we have made it to the top of the NHS waiting list and have our appointment on Sept 23rd, so now focusing on round 2.

Tanya/Mendy - How are you both keeping, is the bump starting to show yet?

Sammy - How are you keeping, did you get your :bfp: confirmed with the clinic on Monday?

Cupcake - How is the 2ww going - hang on in there. I'd say through this whole process that was by far the worst part. But you'll get there. :dust:

Brambletess/Mrs G - Hows the down reggin going? 

Noddysgirl - Welcome to the thread - I dont know if you remember we were on the same thread last Oct. Good to hear how you are doing although pity its under the same circumstances.

And welcome to all the other newbies...have been out of circulation for about a week and there are loads, too many to mention. So welcome, good luck and I hope we all move to the 1st Tri threads soon :hugs:


----------



## akcher

Angelcakes - I'm so sorry this wasn't the the cycle for you. I'm glad you don't have to wait long to start your next try. :hugs:


----------



## maz

Hi angelcakes 

sorry to hear your first cycle didn't work but great news on your NHS slot coming available. I don't know if this has already been mentioned by your FS, but mine advised me to wait at least 3-4 months between egg collections. He said something about the ovaries needing time to recover from the previous aspiration, and too many ECs close together could be detrimental to the treatment - or something or other - too long ago for me to remember now...

what's your appointment on 23rd September for? I have my pre-NHS treatment appointment on 7th September which I think is for blood work, then I have to contact them with my October AF ... fingers crossed it'll be third time lucky!!


----------



## chocci

Hey angelcakes

Just wanted to say, i felt the same after my BFN BUT you will surprise yourself at how quickly you pick yourself up, runb yourself down and go DING DING next round :) And next time it will be BFP so no point being fed up now is there :) xxx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi Angelcakes 

I am sorry it did not work this time.. but glad you can focus on round no 2 when u WILL get yoru BFP!

Take care hun and have a lovely weekend
:kiss::hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi Angelcakes
Sorry to hear about your result - I have my FX crossed for you for the next round and it is good news that they managed to get you in relatively quickly for next appt.

Take care hun and it will all be good - your :bfp: is on its way.!

I am doing ok - thanks for asking - trying to just keep occupied and not get my hopes up too much if you know what I mean.
:hugs:


----------



## Mendy

So sorry about your BFN Angelcakes!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

But like the other ladies said, time to focus on round #2 cause that BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry angelcakes! You know I never realized how long everything takes from downreggin to pregnancy test but it will make your BFP all the more special! Fingers crossed for your second round.

Only 27 more days till I potentially start IUI!!!! The waiting for the appointment is no where near as bad and hard as not knowing if they will start me on clomid right away... it works out perfect with my cycle so keeping my fingers crossed and praying a whole lot!


----------



## Mrs G

So sorry to hear you news angelcakes :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

angelcakes said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Long time no speak, I hope you are all well. I just wanted to let you know how I got on at the clinic today...well it was a negative pregnancy test. To be honest I've known this really from day one however I took a pregnancy test today, to prepare me prior to going to the clinic, but it didnt help, I was still a wreck.
> 
> Our only silver lining is that we have made it to the top of the NHS waiting list and have our appointment on Sept 23rd, so now focusing on round 2.
> 
> Tanya/Mendy - How are you both keeping, is the bump starting to show yet?
> 
> Sammy - How are you keeping, did you get your :bfp: confirmed with the clinic on Monday?
> 
> Cupcake - How is the 2ww going - hang on in there. I'd say through this whole process that was by far the worst part. But you'll get there. :dust:
> 
> Brambletess/Mrs G - Hows the down reggin going?
> 
> Noddysgirl - Welcome to the thread - I dont know if you remember we were on the same thread last Oct. Good to hear how you are doing although pity its under the same circumstances.
> 
> And welcome to all the other newbies...have been out of circulation for about a week and there are loads, too many to mention. So welcome, good luck and I hope we all move to the 1st Tri threads soon :hugs:

Hi Angelcakes - i'm really sorry to hear about it not working this time but great news about being top of the NHS list now!! :happydance: It will owrk next time i just know it! Good luck hun!!!

We have to ring the hospital Monday... I suppose they will book us in then but i dont know when for! I will you know as soon as I know something x


----------



## Sammy2009

My OH (Allan) has asked me to post on here to let you know that he is really sorry for acting like such a prick over the last week. He didnt mean to insult anyone by his stupidity of calling people "check-out girls" and says he has been ignorant and stupid and really sorry. Not disagreeing there then....:nope:

Anyway he would like to apologise to you all and says he was in the wrong and he is just stressed and worried and hates speaking to hospitals about "female vaginal" issues (re: suppositories)

I hope you will accept his apology.... (for being such a COCK!) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

i accept his apology for being a wanker lol :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> My OH (Allan) has asked me to post on here to let you know that he is really sorry for acting like such a prick over the last week. He didnt mean to insult anyone by his stupidity of calling people "check-out girls" and says he has been ignorant and stupid and really sorry. Not disagreeing there then....:nope:
> 
> Anyway he would like to apologise to you all and says he was in the wrong and he is just stressed and worried and hates speaking to hospitals about "female vaginal" issues (re: suppositories)
> 
> I hope you will accept his apology.... (for being such a COCK!) :hugs::hugs:

How did I miss all this????!!! Men, you gotta love em!!

xx


----------



## Mendy

Oh Sammy, men always have their days. My DH would tell me I needed to listen to the Dr more than whatever I found on the internet. He didn't see the point of me coming home and googling or asking about anything and everything under the sun after an appt with our Dr. They are just simple minded! :rofl: :rofl: 


I also wanted to welcome the new ladies and wish them lots of luck! I've been really busy the last few days this week and hadn't been around much. That, plus the headaches I've been having!

:hug: to all!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Awww Sammy - I knew he would come around with his tail between his legs.

Apology accepted by this 'checkout' chick. :rofl:

As much as he doesn't like having to talk about vagina's etc, he's going to have to get used to it with the little one coming along!! (esp if it's a girl :rofl:).


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

OMG how busy is it in here too many pages to read everything 

Hello and welcome to every1 new :hug::hugs: xx

Cupcake - congrats with 1 on board get lots of rest :hug::hugs: xx
Good luck to every1 going through your cycles hope your not bruising to much with injections :hug::hugs:

Well im doing ok. the days just seems to be dragging. i will hopefully be have FET in about 3 weeks if AF shows up on time. Been and brought a clearblue ovulation test. cant wait to use it and see that smiley face then it will happen and will be in the 2ww again.

Good luck to every1 hope you get your :bfp: :hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noddysgirl84

So sorry Angelcakes, I remember you!! FX for your nxt cycle!!

Hi to everyone else!!

:hug:


----------



## NeyNey

wow this is one busy little thread.

We have a confirmed first FS appointment with IVF clinic. 29th October. It's been moved forward which is exciting!


----------



## aneageraussie

hi Neyney- just realized you are starting from sydney IVF.. im starting from melbourne IVF :)


----------



## gumb69

angelcakes- sorry to hear about the BFN

hope everyone else is doing ok. 
26 days till follow up appointment with FS. wonder if he will change direction with my treatment.


----------



## Sammy2009

hI EVERYONE!!!!

Tanya - Not denying that one... hes lucky you are all so forgiving, the cheeky pig! lol

Cupcake - How are you? Yeah, I was surprised he asked me to apologise on his behalf and called himself a prick.... lmao

Mendy - Yep an easy answer to everything... believe the doctor. Hmmmm whatever!

Mrs G - Where you been lady? Come on keep up!!! ha ha (wink) Hows things going?


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi,

I just wondered if I could ask all the ladies that have had IVF and are pregnant or have been how long you had to wait after IVF before you could safely have sex?

Our clinic have not informed us or anything and not said yes or no but i dont want to risk hurting the baby....

When do you think it would be safe? Im 5 weeks pregnant :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi neyney and wrightywales, welcome back and glad to hear about apps!

Sorry not been around much, tbh REALLY bored of dregging and feeling a bit sorry for myself so just been keeping my head down and counting down the days....

xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Good to see some more Aussies on here!! Go east coast IVF girls!! 

Sammy -not sure about the sex bit - check with your clinic maybe (although they haven't got a good track record do they!). Our clinic said we could as soon as it was 'comfortable' after ET. I'm fighting DH off though until test confirms or otherwise.

I am doing ok - boobs very sort and peeing a lot, but read info from progesterone cream and it said those were symptoms. Nurse at clinic said side-effects mimicked pregnancy so who know!


----------



## chocci

Cupcake Queen said:


> Good to see some more Aussies on here!! Go east coast IVF girls!!
> 
> Sammy -not sure about the sex bit - check with your clinic maybe (although they haven't got a good track record do they!). Our clinic said we could as soon as it was 'comfortable' after ET. I'm fighting DH off though until test confirms or otherwise.
> 
> I am doing ok - boobs very sort and peeing a lot, but read info from progesterone cream and it said those were symptoms. Nurse at clinic said side-effects mimicked pregnancy so who know!

Hey hun, i am with you on the progestrone, i have just started mine now ready for transfer on thurs, during icsi cycle i have to say the prog was the worst part for symptoms for me, injections no bother but the prog supps gave me thrush, and aching down there and dry skin and weeing and generally just feeling out of sorts, now i have to take 2!!!! supps this time so god knows how i will be haha. I am doing a bit of an experiment for everyone this time actually, see last time i had obviously been threw the trauma of egg collection and didnt know if what i was feeling down there was from bruising and bloating from the cycle and egg collection or wether it was medicine related. So will keep everyone posted if as to wether the prog gives me same symptoms as last time. I think it will be interesting to find out.....for me anyway.......cos some of hte symptoms last time definately mimicked pregnancy.

Good luck cupcake, fingers are still corssed for you although i have to admit they have to be uncrossed to type on here and take my tablets for FET hahaah :) xx


----------



## aneageraussie

Cupcake Queen said:


> Good to see some more Aussies on here!! Go east coast IVF girls!!
> 
> Sammy -not sure about the sex bit - check with your clinic maybe (although they haven't got a good track record do they!). Our clinic said we could as soon as it was 'comfortable' after ET. I'm fighting DH off though until test confirms or otherwise.
> 
> I am doing ok - boobs very sort and peeing a lot, but read info from progesterone cream and it said those were symptoms. Nurse at clinic said side-effects mimicked pregnancy so who know!


OMG cupcake - didnt realized you are from this part of the world.. of cours go east Coast girls.. :happydance::happydance:
and i cant thank you enought for such a lovely post in my journo.. its so reassuring to know someone close by you is going thru the same process..
nothing much to report from me ... stil lwaiting to start down regging.. once that starts i will be pestering you ladies more often :)


----------



## Lilly123

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wondered if I could ask all the ladies that have had IVF and are pregnant or have been how long you had to wait after IVF before you could safely have sex?
> 
> Our clinic have not informed us or anything and not said yes or no but i dont want to risk hurting the baby....
> 
> When do you think it would be safe? Im 5 weeks pregnant :hugs::hugs:

Hi hun

I asked my FS today if its ok if we have sex and she said.. "yes thats fine since you are past 9 weeks.."

I did not tell her we had sex at 6.5 weeks lol:blush:

So going by what she said - looks like 9 weeks 

Good luck hun.. i know its hard....:blush:


----------



## Brambletess

Hello People

Not posted for a while as like Mrs G am still down regging and not much to report. Its quite boring waiting for action to happen.

Angelcakes - so sorry to hear this cycle was not the one for you, it really is down to chance sometimes. Keep strong and glad you have another cycle to focus on. Time goes quicker than you think.:hugs:

Sammy - not sure about the sex thing, its totally fine if pregnant normally but maybe with IVF pregnancy they prefer you to be more careful. Doesn't make sense to me though as sex is part of life and people don't worry about it usually. A lot of people don't know they are pregnant until 10 weeks and are usually bonking like crazy.

Hope you aussie's girls are doing ok in 2ww wait. Progesterone sounds horrible if its worse than the dregging stage. 

Chocci, its come round so soon. Really hoping it all goes well for you this week. :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wondered if I could ask all the ladies that have had IVF and are pregnant or have been how long you had to wait after IVF before you could safely have sex?
> 
> Our clinic have not informed us or anything and not said yes or no but i dont want to risk hurting the baby....
> 
> When do you think it would be safe? Im 5 weeks pregnant :hugs::hugs:

Hi Sammy! 

My Dr recommended waiting until we saw the heartbeat which was 6wks for us. Only because if something went wrong they didn't want us blaming ourselves for having sex, etc. I still waiting a bit after, but every time we do I'm scared to death that something will go wrong. And now that I've been spotting no BD until I know everything is okay. :)


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Girls,
Thanks for all the info on when its best to test after ET, as clinic semmed to think a month was reasonable. :shrug:
However AF turned up Last Friday 7 days after ET, so I never got close to a test day ... Im completely devastated to be honest and have spent the whole bank holiday weekend in bed :cry:

Good luck to all those still in the running.
Sarah xxx


----------



## chocci

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Hi Girls,
> Thanks for all the info on when its best to test after ET, as clinic semmed to think a month was reasonable. :shrug:
> However AF turned up Last Friday 7 days after ET, so I never got close to a test day ... Im completely devastated to be honest and have spent the whole bank holiday weekend in bed :cry:
> 
> Good luck to all those still in the running.
> Sarah xxx

Hun, i know how hard it is and how bad you feel, i felt the same, in a daze for 2 days, just wanted to run away and never come back, didnt want to contunue in the same life, wanted a change, allsorts went through my head after my BFN. BUT and you have been here before, you know that you can pick yourself up andkeep going cos you are strong. You get more determined each time and each time you get stronger. Although its hard right now, think about those snow babies, you have lots of chances there, your baby is amoung them, fate stopped this one workingcos your actual baby is not ready yet :) Keep strong hun and keep going, IT WILL HAPPEN. Hey and think of this, when i was fed up a few weeks ago i took consilation in what one of the registrars told me........we are very very lucky to have snow babies, only 1 in 5 couples have good enough quality embies to get them!!! XXXX


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Thanks for your kind words Chocci, and you are right my time will come as will all of ours, we just need to be strong.
xxx


----------



## lioness168

Hi guys, I hope its ok that I drop in. I will be starting my first cycle of IVF next cycle if things don't happen with this one. I found it hard to get my head around it to begin with, but I guess if thats what is needed to get our BFP then I guess that is whats needed. Oh yes, and if one more person person around me (present company excluded) announce they are either pregnant or just had a baby I am going to scream....oh the pain :(.

I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me. If I start IVF next cycle I think I need to take the pill for a month before the nasal spray and injectables making it 6 weeks before retrieval and implantation can be preformed....is this correct? And then if the first IVF cycle doesn't work, then you have a month off and then go onto nasal spray and injections again. Is this how it works? I hope this makes sense. Any help would be appreciated.
Oh, I was wondering what are chances of success with IVF?

Best of luck to everyone on getting their BFP.


----------



## Mrs G

Sarah, so sorry to hear your news. Chocci said it all, you are a strong woman and however hard it is now, you know you will get through this. We are all here for you :hugs:

Lioness, hi!
Every clinic does a slightly different protocol. Some girls have gone back on bcp, i didn't. Some have had nasal sprays, others injections from the start. I'd ring your clinic and get them to give you an idea of what will happen. After I got my last af before treatment started we had a long app with the nurse and everything was explained in loads of detail. Don't be afraid to ask questions though. Good luck!!

Kath xx

PS :hugs: and :dust: to all my lovely ladies.x


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Sarah - so sorry to hear AF got you. But chocci is right - you have a bunch of snow babies and that is great!! With my first round of ICSI, we only had 1 embie ok for transfer out of 13!!! None were suitable for freezing due to fragmentation. So at least you have some chances on ice and not have to go through down regging/stims/EC again!

Lioness - welcome hun! It is so good to see you here. This is a brilliant thread for you to join.

I have been told my by clinic that if this first round of IVF doesn't work for us - that i have to take the pill for 3 weeks before starting nasal spray and injections again. I think they do this so they can get some control of your cycle. Once you start nasal spray - it should only be 2 weeks to EC and then a week to ET (if they go to 5 days - some clinics only go to 3).

Hope Sydney is treating you well - it was 35C here last w/end which is crazy for a winter's day!!

Take care hun.


----------



## angelcakes

Wow-wee ladies, havent we all been busy!!!

Maz - My appointment on 23rd Sept is our initial consultation for NHS, which I think normally thats when they start looking at bloods etc however I have all that paperwork already from this last cycle, so I'm hoping that its just a chat about when I've to start my next cycle.

Chocci - Thanks for your kind words, to be honest we were devasted on Friday but I made DH and I go to the pics on Friday night to see a comedy (Funny People) to cheer us up and by Sat we had snapped out of it. Onto round 2 which will be a :BFP:. Fingers crossed for your FET on Thursday hun, let us know how it goes...then the symptom spotting begins :hugs:

Cupcake - Well how are you today, have you resisted the urge to POAS yet? I know what you mean about the progesterone symptoms...they play with your mind. :wacko: And I hope you're not rubbing it in about the 35c as its a mere 14 here with dark clouds and rain :nope:

Kelly - Your IUI appointment is similar to my NHS IVF consultation...so not long to wait now...phew!!!

Mrs G - 22 days to go - thank goodness I hear you cry!!! There is light at the end of the tunnel. Hope you're keeping well :hugs:

Sammy - Ha your DH has the same thoughts about this as my DH...b*****d!!! Re: the sex thing, I've read that you should wait till your first scan and hear the heartbeat and then you should be ok to get jiggy with it :happydance:

Mendy - Hope your keeping ok and the headaches have gone!!!:hugs:

Tanya - Loving the avatar chick :happydance::happydance:

Wrightwales - Hey only 3 weeks till FET, not long now hun :hugs:

Noddysgirl - Fx for your IVF in Oct hun...hope you keep in touch :hugs:

NeyNey - Looks like we may be starting our cycles about the same time or there abouts...we can keep each other company through the very painful and emotional process...aarrgghh!!! :hugs:

Gumb69 - Whats your appointment for on the 26th Sept?

Brambletess - Not long to wait now...is this your first cycle?

Emerald-Sarah - Hi hun, sorry to hear your news. Be greatful that you have 9 snowbabies, I've just recently completed our 1st IVF cycle and dont have any and need to start all over again. I'm sure there is a baby, or two, there waiting for you :hugs:

Lioness - I know what you mean about the pregant people...they are EVERYWHERE!!! :wacko:

All - Any idea how long you need to wait from one IVF cycle to the next? Do you need to wait a certain amount of time before you can try again.

I had a call from the clinic today that we have just used to say that they reviewed our case this morn to see if there was anything they would change next cycle and they said that everything went perfecly. However next time they would consider culturing the embryos to 5 days, to give them a better chance...THEN WHY DID YOU NOT DO THIS IN THE FIRST PLACE!!! Jeez!!!


----------



## gumb69

emerald star sorry to hear about AF
cupcake queen - hang in therex
angel cakes- best of luck not long until your next appointment
my appointment on the 24th is another appointment with my Fertility specialist, it's to chat about the medication i'm on, and i think to see where we go from here. i.e. keep on the medication or try something else possibly IVF. i don't have long as i've only one ovary and fallopian tube and risk of scar tissue and endometriosis coming back again quickly. so they said after my last op that 6 months was our best chance to conceive, so 6 months is well and truly up and still no baby.


----------



## Snowdrop

Just wanted to send :hugs: to all. I'm afraid I'm feeling far too muddle-headed to say words to each of you so I hope you'll forgive a bear of little brain :blush:

I am sooooo tired! Completely zonked :sleep: I guess I must just be going through one of those phases because I can't believe the buserelin would be having any side-effects already (3 days injections completed so far :happydance:) and anyway, I'm not sure tiredness is necessarily a side effect :shrug:

:hug:


----------



## maz

Hi Angelcakes

I was advised to leave 3 cycles between egg collections to give my ovaries a chance to recover from the trauma of aspiration. As our first cycle ended in MC,I had my second cycle as soon as possible, but in hindsight I wasn't mentally ready for the negative result that we ended up with. Hope that helps...


----------



## Beckic

Hello girls,

Sorry I havent been around much - and god if you dont keep up you end up with about 15 pages to read!!!

just wanted to drop in with hugs for everyone.

I'm just hanging around waiting for my next AF so I can start the 21 day count down to stimms so like Mrs G just keeping my head down a bit.

Emerald sarah and Angelcake - also wanted to give you special hugs hunnis. I'm so sorry this wasnt it for you. I actully felt OK when AF turned up at first - cos like you angel I had known since two days after ET it hadnt worked cos my AF cramps were so bad and then she turned up 8 days after ET - but it actualy was about two weeks later when it hit me really hard and I was a complete wreck. So please do give yourselves time to heal and as much as you can tell yourself that round two is round the corner (and we have to beleive so is that BFP) you do also need to let yoursleves have a good cry about the lost dreams of this cycle and dont beat yourselves up about it if it takes a while to get over it. Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Good luck everyone down reggin, stimming and waiting.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

bx x x x


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.

Angelcakes - no I have not given into POAS. I will be strong and wait:) And no I am not rubbing in the 35 C temp :rofl: trust me - that sort of heat in winter is not good. I am dreading what summer will be like!!

Snowdrop - hope the tiredness isn't knocking you around too much.

gumb69 - not long till your FS appointment and then at least you will have more information to make a decision on where to go to from here.

Re wait between cycles - for us - we wait 3 weeks then go at it again. The main reason we are doing this is that as of 1 Jan 2010 here in Australia - they will take away the medical rebate for IVF so it will cost $10K a go with little to none back. So if this round wasn't it for us - we are going straight back into it to try get it in before end of the year.

Lots of :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## wrightywales

hi everyone

Hope your all ok

Well ive starting having cramps:happydance: which i wouldn't normally be happy about but so looking forward to the :witch: arriving and on time aswell instead of the 14 days late like last month. Then i can phone the hospital to see about my FET im starting to get so excited now. Got my ovulation tests ready cant wait to use them :happydance::happydance: fx the next few weeks go fast 

good luck to everyone at what ever stage you are going through :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocci

Bring on the witch wrighty :) x


----------



## vineyard

I was told that sex was okay as soon as the pregnancy test was positive---so 4 weeks. But, we didn't until about 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## chocci

After trying for 2 years and having so much sex teh last thing i can be assed doing or thinking about is SEX, i will be happy for a 9 month break!!! haha :rofl:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd let you know AF has appeared.

:(


----------



## Lilly123

Oh Cupcake.. I am so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Cupcake, I am so sorry. You take care of yourself xx 

:hugs:


----------



## noddysgirl84

So sorry Cupcake! :hugs:


----------



## krissi

So sorry cupcake xxx


----------



## vineyard

So sorry cupcake. Is it heavy flow or just light bleeding? I had light bleeding in my 2ww of IVF.....


----------



## Snowdrop

So sorry Cupcake. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know AF has appeared.
> 
> :(

Noooooo, are you sure it's not just spotting or implantation???
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Awww cupcake noooo!

Are you sure its a proper AF? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maz

Oh Cupcake ... I am so sorry.


----------



## gumb69

cupcake - i'm sorry. is she definately here. i hope not and hope it's implantation or something. when is your test date xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Test date is meant to be Monday.

It is just light flow - but the AF cramps are there.

POAS this morning = :bfn:

Will call clinic today and see what I should do.


----------



## akcher

Cupcake I'm so sorry that it didn't work. :(


----------



## lioness168

big hugs coming your way cupcake :hugs: xoxo :hug:


----------



## Mendy

Oh, no! So sorry to hear cupcake!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

so so sorry cupcake.. big cyber :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Brambletess

So sorry Cupcake, its so unfair xxx :hugs:


----------



## chocci

Oh hun, i hope your ok, how are your feeling? Let us know what the clinic say and how long it will be before you can start again?

xx


----------



## Mrs G

So sorry hun. All here for you xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

cupcake i'm sorry. xx what did the clinic say :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Have updated my journal with advice from clinic. Sorry can't be bothered right now to go through it again.

Thanks for your well wishes.


----------



## Lilly123

Hi Cupcake.. I know right now it feels like you dont want to be bothered but with time u will.. I felt the same after 4 failed IUIs... give yourself time to heal and grieve and then I am sure u will jump on the bandwagon again.. I am sure the other girls will tell u the same...

Big hugs to u. Dont give up hun.. it will be your turn!!:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Mendy

I agree with Tanya, Cupcake. When every one of my 3 IUI's failed, I felt like I couldn't go on. When my first IVF/ICSI failed, I felt like I would die. Somehow, we find the strength inside of us to keep going. It just takes some time. 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all I've been MIA for a while... trying to get the rest of the month to pass as quickly as possible but my little turtle barely moves it seems! Only 18 more days till I can potentially start clomid for IUI my cycle has worked out perfectly for it, so will be on cd1 or 2 when I head in so long as everything is ok should be doing my first insemination on oct! I can't wait!

Sending my hugs to you cupcake


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all.

I hope my lovely friends are all ok.

Few more days of dregging for me, got a scan on Thurs (they're calling it baseline, is this right?) and then hopefully start stims on Fri! Seeing consultant Thurs too to say we def want 2 embies put back. Dregging has really dragged but I think it's gonna whizz by from now on.

Love ya all:kiss:

xx


----------



## wrightywales

hi everyone

Cupcake - So sorry to hear your news we are all here for you :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxx

Well the :witch: has arrived so got to phone hospital in the morning see what happens next and find out when i have to start using my new toy a clearblue ovulation test cant wait. So should be having my FET in about 2 weeks hope it goes quick. Will let you know what the nurse says tomorrow when i ring.

hope everyone is doing ok at what ever stage you are at in your cycle and hope the wait goes quick for those of you waiting to start :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> hi everyone
> 
> Cupcake - So sorry to hear your news we are all here for you :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxx
> 
> Well the :witch: has arrived so got to phone hospital in the morning see what happens next and find out when i have to start using my new toy a clearblue ovulation test cant wait. So should be having my FET in about 2 weeks hope it goes quick. Will let you know what the nurse says tomorrow when i ring.
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok at what ever stage you are at in your cycle and hope the wait goes quick for those of you waiting to start :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yay, great news!! Keep us posted tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## maz

Hi Mrs G

Good luck for your scan. My clinic called the scan immediately before stimming, the baseline scan, but I have heard of some clinics not doing a baseline scan, and just telling you when to start stimming and then checking the progress on day 7.

Whichever way, it'll be great to start stimming and get this show on the road ...


----------



## Mrs G

maz said:


> Hi Mrs G
> 
> Good luck for your scan. My clinic called the scan immediately before stimming, the baseline scan, but I have heard of some clinics not doing a baseline scan, and just telling you when to start stimming and then checking the progress on day 7.
> 
> Whichever way, it'll be great to start stimming and get this show on the road ...

Same with you hun, I hope you get some idea of timescales tomorrow xx


----------



## Kelly9

I still can't believe how long it takes to actually get to testing day from starting IVF I was shocked! 8 weeks or so is nuts to be wondering if it is going to be the month. Eek! I'll be starting IVF soon if no luck from IUI.


----------



## krissi

Well today is my IVF app, so nervous!!

Good luck today Maz as well xx


----------



## maz

thanks krissi ... good luck to you too!


----------



## lioness168

Good luck with your first IVF appointment krissi. I am currently on CD28 (14dpo) as I had my first trigger shot on CD11 with my third round of Clomid. If this cycle doesn't work, then we will be starting our first IVF cycle (hopefully get in straight away). I am too scared to POAS as my heart cannot bear to see another BFP.


----------



## Blue12

Hi Ladies,

While I realize optimal health is ideal for ivf, I have a question. Do you know if a particular bmi range is most successful? I am googling it like crazy but have yet to come across specific info. It is a ways away from ivf for me, as I have to have surgery first to remove my tubes, but knowing that ivf time will come I want to be in optimal health.

Thanks in advance ladies!!!


----------



## Blue12

Sorry ladies, 

I didn't find an answer exactly to my question, but have you heard of this before too?

https://www.advancedfertility.com/weight.htm

Ultrasound picture taken during an IVF egg retrieval procedure. This woman has a normal BMI of 24. Ovary circled in blue. Red line is top of vagina. Area between red and blue lines is tissue at top of vagina. Needle (right side of image at white dots) goes through the top of vagina to get eggs. The ovary is "low" - on top of the vagina - where we want it for a safe and effective egg retrieval. This woman is obese with a BMI of 37. In her case, we were not able to retrieve the eggs. Ovary circled in blue. Red line is top of vagina. Area between red and blue lines is tissue at the top of the vagina, and fatty tissue and possibly bowel. Slicing through this tissue with the needle to get the eggs is not safe. A complication could occur from cutting the bowel, blood vessels, etc. This ovary is "high" - above the top of the vagina in the abdomen.


----------



## chocci

Hey Blue, wouldnt worry too much, My BMI was near 27 when i had my egg retrieval (although i have got it down to 24 now) and they had no probs during my procedure and my ovary is naturally high up on the left so much so that they struggle to see it on scans. I think its always best to loose weight before IVF though, not only beciase it can help with outcome but just think of that extra stone and a half baby wieght piling on hahaha

I was classed as in the overweight category when i had mine, about half way into it, but they never mentioned it stopping me from having treatment, think they are only bothered if your BMI is over 30.


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Blue
I'm in the middle of a pgd ivf cycle at the moment. I had to lose weight as the hospital wouldn't start treatment with a hi bmi as it is hard to retreve eggs.
Jane


----------



## Blue12

Thank you chocci!

You are right healthy either way is important. I am on a health mission now anyway but wondered how far I should go - or if I should wait for ivf until I was a particular bmi. 

Best wishes.


----------



## chocci

I kinda wish I had waited a month or so to get my weight down to were i am now, but when the appointment came i was too excited and just wanted to get on with it.......who knows if it woulda made a difference, not sure it would. If your only slightly over weight I wouldnt worry so much.


----------



## krissi

OK well I am back!! Went OK I guess......

They want to redo OHs SA as they felt the test was a bit basic, and they felt that my FSH test was a bit high for my age so I have to do a blood test tomorrow for something beginning with A.

But basically they agreed IVF was the way forward so CD1 I start the pill for 14 days and then on from there to Nasal sprays and FSH injections!!

She said my chances were good which I always hate when people say as you get your hopes up.


----------



## gumb69

krissi - :happydance: that's brilliant news. i know nobody ever wants to do IVF but at least it's one step closer to that :baby:
hope you feeling ok about it, wouldn't it be great if you got your BFP and didn't need IVF.i see you are on cd23, how long are your cycles normally.
is this round of IVF through the NHS or have you gone private x


----------



## Kelly9

Thas fab news krissi! I had to wait forever to get my appointment consultation then another 1 to 4 months for IVF once we're done IUI if it doesn't work. 

Blue as for IVF I heard that BMI over 30 was a no no so if you're under that don't worry. If you want a good health plan, I just got into hoopnotica its a cardio work out through similar motions as hoola hooping and dancing and is apparently easy to learn... I am still waiting for my hoop I ordered so I haven't started it yet but it looks like so much fun! and its exercise and it is perfectly safe to keep up throughout pregnancy which is what really caught my eye.


----------



## maz

Appointment went okay today. It was just for blood tests as suspected. Spoke to the nurse re my concerns about nasal sprays, and injections should be fine to take. Also gave them a copy of our previous treatment information so hopefully we'll be having ICSI this time. Poor DH - he nearly passed out when having his blood taken ... nothing that a wee lie down and the promise of a lovely dinner didn't sort out ... 

So now, we wait - a bit more. Next milestone is my October AF, when things will really start to kick off!!


----------



## Mrs G

maz said:


> Appointment went okay today. It was just for blood tests as suspected. Spoke to the nurse re my concerns about nasal sprays, and injections should be fine to take. Also gave them a copy of our previous treatment information so hopefully we'll be having ICSI this time. Poor DH - he nearly passed out when having his blood taken ... nothing that a wee lie down and the promise of a lovely dinner didn't sort out ...
> 
> So now, we wait - a bit more. Next milestone is my October AF, when things will really start to kick off!!

Sounds good hun! So do you start dregging after next AF?

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies

Glad things are moving along for u Krissi and Maz!! Good luck!!

Hope everyone else is well and please dont forget to send me your updates for the front page

:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## maz

Yes Mrs G ... I wait for October AF and then I start dregging on CD21, so I'm guessing that AF will show up around the 3rd / 4th October and then we're on that rollercoaster again ...


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

phoned the hospital. took over an hour to get through to anyone. have to start using my ovulation test on the 19th wont know anything else til i get a positive when i have to phone them back which is when they will tell me when to go in oooooo cant wait getting really excited now. i know there is less of a chance getting my :bfp: with FET but its still a chance.

Maz and Krissi - wont be long till you start then good luck with it. the time will fly well it did with me

Blue12 - i was told i had to have a BMI between 21 - 25 

hope everyone else is doing ok :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## krissi

Gumb69 my cycles are usually 30-31 days so should be starting next week!!

This is private I do not qualify for NHS as OH has children from a prev relationship.

I am off for my AMH blood test at 11:45.

One thing I did not realise is all the little tests here and there which mean time off work, can't see my boss being too happy.

I have one app today, one Thurs and one next Tues and then a scan on cd2 which is prob next Thurs.


----------



## NeyNey

Lots of luck with your appt. Krissi!

Our appt. is now 17th Oct. Our very first one. I'm highly nervous about it all...
I have myself booked in for a pap smear, and hubby is having a Trial wash done in Oct.



Hey, can I add one of those glitter things to my sig?


----------



## krissi

https://img801.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/09/07/f4d7c36adcff863a9037bd78eb890624.gif[/][/URL]

In the last bracket before URL type IMG in capitals after the / and then paste the link in your sig hunni xx

There is prob an easier way but its too early lol!!

Good luck for your app, I was so nervous to and tbh I still am but excited too, feel more in control.


----------



## maz

good luck today krissi. I know what you mean about little appointments here there and everywhere. I was lucky in that I knew in advance when I would be needed and was able to arrange the appointments for before work. This time round we'll not have any leeway to arrange when it suits us - the joys of the NHS i suppose ... but it's free so I'm not complaining.

Good luck again for later.

x


----------



## maz

Good luck for your appointment next month NeyNey ... it seems like such a long way off, but it will fly in in no time.

x


----------



## Brambletess

Hope everyone is well, Wrighywales lovely to see you on here and with such a lot of PMA. Lots of people get BFPs with FET so really excited for you.

I am in for my 8 day scan tomorrow to finally see what is going on in there. Can't wait as I feel like I have been building up to this for ages. I hated down regging but stimming is much better and i feel like i have my PMA back again, which seemed to dissapear completely whilst down regging. Any others get bruises with injections, thirsty and twinges down there in stimming phase?

It seems quite quiet on here atm for people stimming right now but lots of people preparing for cycles, which is exciting! :thumbup: must be in between waves.


----------



## krissi

My clinic is private but small but they close at 5 and do not work weekends which i think is rubbish for a private clinic. I start work at 7am and finish at 4:30 so its a real pain but as I say my boss will have to just lump it!


----------



## chocci

Brambletess said:


> Hope everyone is well, Wrighywales lovely to see you on here and with such a lot of PMA. Lots of people get BFPs with FET so really excited for you.
> 
> I am in for my 8 day scan tomorrow to finally see what is going on in there. Can't wait as I feel like I have been building up to this for ages. I hated down regging but stimming is much better and i feel like i have my PMA back again, which seemed to dissapear completely whilst down regging. Any others get bruises with injections, thirsty and twinges down there in stimming phase?
> 
> It seems quite quiet on here atm for people stimming right now but lots of people preparing for cycles, which is exciting! :thumbup: must be in between waves.

I got the most tremendous thrist on the very first injection of stimms. About 5 hrs after. I did my injection at 8pm and went to bed at abour 12. By 12.30 i thought i didnt feel very well, all i can explain it as is like that thirst you get with hangover where your mouth tastes dry and funny but no matter how much water you drink it wont go away. I actually felt that ill for a good few hours that i thought i was having a reaction, but just drank a sensible pint of water and it went. Nurses seemed perplexed when i told them at a later date but i reakon its defo the stims injection. Never got it again during stimms.


----------



## chocci

krissi said:


> My clinic is private but small but they close at 5 and do not work weekends which i think is rubbish for a private clinic. I start work at 7am and finish at 4:30 so its a real pain but as I say my boss will have to just lump it!

And if he gets funny tell him to check out your legal rights to time off during IVF.........he may have a shock


----------



## maz

Hi Brambletess

Glad you're feeling a bit more like yourself now that you are stimming. I didn't have any real side effects from any of my drugs - certainly no increase in thirst - all I felt was extremely bloated from approx day 5 of stims, but once I got through EC I was fine. It's not long to go now until your big day ... Good luck

xx


----------



## maz

Noddysgirl ... I think I might be starting down regging at the same time as you. It is dependant on my October AF being on time, but I reckon :witch: should be here on 3rd October - fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls, so much going on, soooo exciting!!

Brambletess, I'm about a fortnight behind you I reckon. Should be starting stimming on Friday. Have you get ec/et date yet?

xxx


----------



## gumb69

not long Mrs G xx
Maz best of luck
best of luck everyone else

well only 12 more sleeps till testing, unless AF shows. just injected (pk+5) i think i dug the needle in a bit far blood came out, 0uch, and i've a white lump now. this is my 4th month injecting so you would think i would be an expert at it.
got sperm pot from clinic today. does anyone know about the "seminal fluid collection device". it's like a condom that my H wears and we have sex then he basically empties all his sperm out of the "condom" (not really a condom but only way to describe it), then tries to pour it all into the collection chamber. the clinic want it within an hour!!! umm, we live about an hour and a half away from the clinic, it says to keep it warm and keep it in your pocket!!!
does anyone know how important is the time, i'm thinking of maybe dtd one morning next week and then driving to the clinic and they might have it within 2-3 hours.or else i could post it but that would be nearly 24 hours, DILEMMA!!!!!

does anyone know if with the IUI can you request to do that or does your consultant have to recommend it,cos i was told that 6 months after my last op was my best shot of getting pregnant before all the scar tissue and endo came back, plus only one ovary and tube!!! will the consultant think i'm jumping the gun seeing as only ttc for 18 months and on fertility treatment for 4 months. i'm sure some of you have been ttc for longer than 18 and are probably screaming at the computer saying 18 months is nothing.but your advice on this would be really appreciated. thanks in advance.x


----------



## lioness168

Well girls, looks like I am now officially on my first cycle of IVF.


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Best of luck guys.


*yawns* 

Gosh it's been one of those days today, felt like I haven't stopped since my feet hit the floor. Luckily it's bedtime soon...


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Ladies!

I have been away for work for a few days without internet access. 

In the mean time - I have had a miracle. I have my :bfp:!!!! :happydance:

How?What? When?Where? I hear you ask - I've just posted it all in my journal. It's 10.30 pm and I've just flown in - so a bit tired and didn't want to re-write it all - so for those that are interested in the crazy journey over the last few days to my :bfp: - check out my journal:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/153810-microfertilization-prep-30.html

Krissi - hope your appt went well.

Blue - I think Good health in general is more important than a specific BMI number. You can be uber fit and muscly and have a high BMI because of your muscle mass. So I think overall holistic good health is the way to go.

Maz - sounds like your appointment went well.

Brambletess- sounds like it's all good for you too! 

Lioness - welcome to the club hun! I know this wasn't the way you wanted things to go - but it is a way forward and one step closer to your :baby:

Thanks to everyone for your kind words and support over the last few days during my 'faux' :bfn:. All I can say is curses to POAS tests!!! :rofl: 

My little widget has stuck!!! And whilst I'm still in shock I'm also on :cloud9:


----------



## Brambletess

OMG CUPCAKE!!! thats amazing news, I actually cried when i read your post. How wonderful and you so deserve it.:hugs::cloud9: I so hope i end up with the same result. 

Mrs G - I nearly have an ec date now, hopefully next Monday or Tuesady. I have a scan on Friday again and this will confirm when. I had my day 8 scan today and have 15 follies, with some as large as 16mm so very happy with that. Its suddenly all moving so fast. So glad you will be stimming Friday, you will feel much better on stimms - I did anyway. My PMA is back again yay!!

Thanks maz, Chocci I had excat same type of thirst, so drinking loads now.

Everyone else not mentionned, hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Brambletess - you will hun!! 15 follies!! That's great :happydance: and good size too. One of those little blighters is your :baby: - I just know it!

Thanks for your kind words. :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

I posted on your journal, Cupcake, but again, CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## noddysgirl84

OMG Cupcake - that is excellent news!! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Cupcake - I posted in your journal too!! Mega Super dupa Congrats honey!! I just knew it!!:happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS AGAIN Cupcake!! :dance:


----------



## Lilly123

here is the latest I have.. please send me your updates by PM so I can update page

xxxx



https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: - pregnant with twins 
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan - baby moving all ok!!
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: - 7 week scan 14 August - saw HB - all ok!
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Mrs G - start down regg 10 August

Wrightwhales

Brambletess - start down regg 14 August

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby:

CupcakeQueen - :yipee::baby:

Chocci - FET ET 1 September 

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Kelly9 - IUI - starting meds 24 September

*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

aneageraussie - start down regg 22nd / 23rd September

Beckic - start down regg 10 October

Snowdrop

Noddysgirl - start down regg 23 October

Maz​


----------



## Mrs G

YYAAYY we have another four leaf clover graduate!!

xxx


----------



## gumb69

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
cupcake - CONGRATULATIONS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## maz

Congratulations Cupcake ... I'm going to have a nosey at your journal now for the lowdown.


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations Cupcake - fantastic news! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Tanya - you don't know how happy it makes me to see my name up in lights so to speak on the update page. Thanks hun :hugs:

Thanks to everyone. You are all gems.


----------



## Mrs G

Cupcake Queen said:


> Tanya - you don't know how happy it makes me to see my name up in lights so to speak on the update page. Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> Thanks to everyone. You are all gems.

You deserve it hun xx:kiss:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay congrats hun!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats cupcake thats great news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxxxx


----------



## krissi

Congrats Cupcake xxx


----------



## vineyard

Just sending cupcake queen some more congratulations!!!!


----------



## chocci

I still cant get over it hun!!! So exciting and inspiring XX


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all :kiss: Hope everyone is ok.

Back from baseline scan and all ok for stims in morning!! :happydance: So e/c for 23rd is looking good!

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Woohoo mrs G! 

Cupcake I really want a cupcake now.... yummy! Will get one on saturday! 

2 weeks ladies! EEEEeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEeeeeeee!!!!!!!! How will I manage! I am SOOOOOO excited! Can't you tell? :rofl:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Ladies

My hcg levels are plummeting so I am miscarrying.

:(


----------



## krissi

Oh hun I am so sorry to hear this when did you have bloods redone xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Had bloods done Thurs and today (friday). Halving each time. AF should arrive Sunday.


----------



## lioness168

:hugs:


----------



## krissi

Babe I am so very sorry xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Had bloods done Thurs and today (friday). Halving each time. AF should arrive Sunday.

So sorry Cupcake.... I just don´t know what to say...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

so very sorry cupcake :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Lilly123

im so so sorry cupcake :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## akcher

I'm so sorry Cupcake :(


----------



## Kelly9

I am so sorry cupcake! huge hugs


----------



## Mendy

What?!!! Oh no!!!! I am soooo sorry Cupcake!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: And more :hugs::hugs::hugs: Please take care of yourself hun!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

I've taken my 4 leaf clover signature off - not because I am quitting, but because I can't seem to squeeze everything I want on my signature. I want to keep a track of my journey, so signature is now a summary of where I'm at.

4 leaf clover is still with me though!


----------



## maz

Oh cupcake I'm sooo sorry. You're in my thoughts hun.

xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Ladies I need some advice. I have been thinking all day about our way forward. 

DH thinks I am going crazy (which I am at the moment, but it will pass) and that I am not emotionally stable enough at the moment to continue with another round of ICSI straight away (ie next week).

Now, normally I would agree - but we have a bit of a problem. As of 1 Jan 2010, ICSI will cost us $10K a pop. At the moment, it's about $3K a pop due to government rebate. So if I go straight into another cycle - we get to have another go at the lower cost. We could even potentially have some embies to freeze, which means that if Round 2 doesn't work, we could have FET before Xmas. So this effectively gives us 2 goes before the government funding cuts out.

My only concern with starting Round 2 straight away, is that I don't feel like I am physically in top shape. I have put on 6 kg since wedding (1 stone) and although I am still within normal BMI range, I just feel a bit blah. I have been comfort eating big time since m/c last year. I have not exercised much this year and 1st round of ICSI didn't help with that. So I wonder given I have PCOS, if this weight gain is causing me to be insulin resistant and hence egg quality is low. So if I go straight into ICSI again, will my eggs just be yuck again and will it be a waste of time?

If we decide to give it a few months to try work on emotional and physical health (for both of us) - we will effectively be 'experimenting' (ie Round 2) at a much larger cost ($10K) and also I will be turning 33 in Feb 2010. However, we both may be in better physical shape, which can only be a good thing. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mrs G

Hey hun. :hugs:

From what you say you sound pretty fit and active and I don't think a few pounds is anything to worry about. I think I'd be inclined to go for it, not just cos of the cost but I think I would feel that I needed to be doing something rather than waiting. Make sure you give yourself time emotionally though.

sending lots of :hugs:

xx


----------



## chocci

Well strangely hun, just as you were writing this I was writing on your journal about focusing on something other than the crap that is the present. I think perhaps thats what you should think seriously about doing so I agree with Mrs G. You could start being uber healthy right now and lose 3/4 lb in the next week easy, not that it sounds that there is a problem with your weight but I know exactly how you feel about wanting to be in the best shape, i have lost some wieght for this round! I honestly dont think waiting will make any difference apart from burn more holes in your bank balance. You may be surprised that focusing on something so quickly after your devastating week will help you pick your spirits up and have some hope. Have a think about what you will feel if you wait for 3 months, surley you will just worry and be upset for longer, if you move on quickly thiss time in a month and a half or so you will have some more renewed hope for a positive BFP :) I personally think it will help you recover quicker given hubby is away! XXX Ultimately its all your choice hun but I wanted to start my FET asap after my failed ICSI (not quite same senario as you) and yes it helped me forget XXX


----------



## Beckic

I agree with the girls hun - you can start eating healthy and doing a bit of gentle exercise now (walking around the block etc..) and you will feel healthier in no time.

I know that I really stress about money - and if it was me the added cost of doing a round in January would put more pressure on me than the IVF itself.

But as the others have said hun - you have to be able to emotionally deal with it - and we will all be here for you whatever you decide.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

bx x x


----------



## Lilly123

Cupcake.. i would just go for it... you are in healthy range for BMI.. I am classified as obese with a BMI of 30... you can do it.. go hun :happydance::happydance:


:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all.

Brambletess, is it all on for Monday? FX

I've been absolutely parched since starting stims and have had the headache from hell. You know one of those you get when you drink a really cold drink, except this one doesn't go away! Have drunk loads of water and am spending my whole day weeing!!

xx


----------



## gumb69

cupcake- i agree with the girls. the money side of things might stress you out even more, you could be lucky again this time and your sticky bean might stick. it will give you something to focus on. surely the doctors wouldn't let you go again if you weren't in good health or if they had worries for you, so they obviously aren't worried, so if you can pet i'd say go again xxxx


----------



## gumb69

Mrs G-your headache sounds awful, hope it goes away. can you take anything or is it a side effect. x


----------



## chocci

I was like that mrs G and to be honest i think part of it is due to stress getting used to the injections, but i was parched for a couple of days, your body gets used to it though :)


----------



## Mrs G

I don't really like taking tablets (oh the irony, as I pump myself full of old lady wee!!) but I use one of those headache stick thingys. That and gallons of water seems to be working.

xx


----------



## chocci

I do feel sorry for anyone who just randomly comes on these boards looking for hope and advice for their upcoming IVF.......... we may scare the life out of them saying that part of the treatment is to "pump yourself full of old lady weeeee!!!" hahhahaha.......my fault! hahaha


----------



## Mrs G

LOL, but you gotta laugh your way through this cos otherwise you cry right?!?


----------



## Brambletess

Oh cupcake so sorry that it didn't work out this time its so crushing and my heart goes out to you x x 

after my miscarriage I just wanted to get on with IVF ASAP but you have to feel ready for it as we all know how draining it is. Also the money issue is a big factor. Good luck with what you decide. 

Well I have just had trigger shot ready for Monday. In at 730 so early night for me tomorrow. Had massive panic attack just after trigger, shaking and trouble swallowing, not sure why. Think I find all the drugs a bit scary. Feel better now. But very thirsty and lots of twinges

Hope every one else is well.


----------



## wrightywales

Brambletess said:


> Oh cupcake so sorry that it didn't work out this time its so crushing and my heart goes out to you x x
> 
> after my miscarriage I just wanted to get on with IVF ASAP but you have to feel ready for it as we all know how draining it is. Also the money issue is a big factor. Good luck with what you decide.
> 
> Well I have just had trigger shot ready for Monday. In at 730 so early night for me tomorrow. Had massive panic attack just after trigger, shaking and trouble swallowing, not sure why. Think I find all the drugs a bit scary. Feel better now. But very thirsty and lots of twinges
> 
> Hope every one else is well.

good luck for monday hope it all goes well and they get lots of good quality eggs :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Brambletess said:


> Oh cupcake so sorry that it didn't work out this time its so crushing and my heart goes out to you x x
> 
> after my miscarriage I just wanted to get on with IVF ASAP but you have to feel ready for it as we all know how draining it is. Also the money issue is a big factor. Good luck with what you decide.
> 
> Well I have just had trigger shot ready for Monday. In at 730 so early night for me tomorrow. Had massive panic attack just after trigger, shaking and trouble swallowing, not sure why. Think I find all the drugs a bit scary. Feel better now. But very thirsty and lots of twinges
> 
> Hope every one else is well.

Oooh, exciting!! Hope you're feeling better hun. Got everything crossed for Monday. When is ET?

xx


----------



## maz

Hi cupcake

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had a MC after IVF#1, and all I wanted to do was jump straight back in to IVF#2. My clinic wouldn't let me undergo another EC for 3 months, so I had to have 2 normal cycles before I was allowed to start again. Reason they gave was that my ovaries needed time to recover from the procedure. I did go for my second cycle at the earliest opportunity, but with hindsight, I wasn't psychologically and emotionally ready for the possibility of a negative outcome - which we eventually got.

Ideally, I would strongly recommend you give yourself a few months break, as I found the negative result from the second cycle, harder to deal with than the MC - and I think it's because I wasn't psychologically in the right frame of mind. I can understand why you're so keen to get straight back into your next cycle though. Is it possible for you to pay for your next cycle up front, before the price rise, but then start it in the new year?

Hope that helps and you start feeling more like yourself soon ... Oh, and regardless of when you start your next cycle, I'd definitely get into something that focuses your attention. I've started a slimmming class - not because I've got a lot of weight to lose (BMI approx 25.5) but because it gives me something else to concentrate on, and it'll make sure I eat healthily, and hopefully be a few kilos lighter come the start of my next cycle...

xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Thanks everyone. I think I will go into cycle 2 as soon as possible - mainly for financial reasons. Unfortunately Maz - we can't pay now and do it later. They bill you after EC - so date on receipt is what counts.

AF has still now showed - it's sucked all w/end I have been sitting around waiting for m/c. Still not here - not sure what to expect - nurse said it will just be a heavy AF. But did get AF pains this morning, so maybe tonight she will come. Would rather it didn't start at work tomorrow that's all!

Thanks for your support everyone. Until AF arrives my LO is still with me.


----------



## chocci

I think thats a good decision for you hun. Although I totally agree with what Maz has said, she made a lot of good points, and she knows more than me since she has been in your shoes, i am inclined to think that regardless of your state of mind a negative result is hard to take, so doesnt really matter if your ready or not really, every negative is a right shitter, the pain just comes at different stages. 

I was mentally prepared for this FET - totally mentally prepared, and although I am not upset now even expecting my neg result, i cried for 2 days when they told me about my embies not really making the thaw - it hurt so much I cried and cried and i was mentally ready - i couldnt have been anymore upset than i was! 

All waiting would do would mean there would be even more pressure on you to succeed since the cost would be higher, you may be slightly more ready in your mind BUT you will have more pressure to succeed since the costs are higher............A very, very difficult decision, but when i have put myself in your shoes i know i would have made the exact same decision as you.

Bring on the next round and with each day we all get stronger.......crickey we will all be hard as nails by the time we get these babies ahahahahaha XXXX


----------



## chocci

Brambletess, i wish you all the luck in the world for EC!!! XXX


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Chocci - you are right. The pressure to 'succeed' is always going to be there - in a few months, it's not going to be any different - just more expensive! And I think a w/end spent coming to terms with it all (albeit alone) has actually given me some peace.
:hugs:


----------



## chocci

Good for you hun...ding ding, next round, bring it on eh?!?! What doesnt kill us makes us stronger!!!! I will be just behind you in November.......actually quite looking forward to taking diazipam again before egg collection again hahaha XX


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Ladies I need some advice. I have been thinking all day about our way forward.
> 
> DH thinks I am going crazy (which I am at the moment, but it will pass) and that I am not emotionally stable enough at the moment to continue with another round of ICSI straight away (ie next week).
> 
> Now, normally I would agree - but we have a bit of a problem. As of 1 Jan 2010, ICSI will cost us $10K a pop. At the moment, it's about $3K a pop due to government rebate. So if I go straight into another cycle - we get to have another go at the lower cost. We could even potentially have some embies to freeze, which means that if Round 2 doesn't work, we could have FET before Xmas. So this effectively gives us 2 goes before the government funding cuts out.
> 
> My only concern with starting Round 2 straight away, is that I don't feel like I am physically in top shape. I have put on 6 kg since wedding (1 stone) and although I am still within normal BMI range, I just feel a bit blah. I have been comfort eating big time since m/c last year. I have not exercised much this year and 1st round of ICSI didn't help with that. So I wonder given I have PCOS, if this weight gain is causing me to be insulin resistant and hence egg quality is low. So if I go straight into ICSI again, will my eggs just be yuck again and will it be a waste of time?
> 
> If we decide to give it a few months to try work on emotional and physical health (for both of us) - we will effectively be 'experimenting' (ie Round 2) at a much larger cost ($10K) and also I will be turning 33 in Feb 2010. However, we both may be in better physical shape, which can only be a good thing.
> 
> Thoughts?

I don't think 1 stone is much to be worried about.... I can see your point hun as i have put some weight on over the weeks and feel blah as well (before the IVF) but really 10k is a lot of money. I would chance it if i were you and go for it now. I think your healthy enough to go for all this again although i can imagine how emotionally you might not feel up to it... if anything happened to this pregnancy i don't think i could go through it all again to be honest. 7 weeks seems like 7 months already and i can't imagine starting again from scratch so i do sympathise with you there hun. Even so i think you should try once more before they change the funding.... maybe leave it to the last minute so that you have maximumamount of time to feel ready? Whatever you decide i wish you all the best of luck chick :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes good luck cupcake, I wish you all the best to. My DH and I are in a shitty situation now cause if IUI doesn't work then we have to do ICSI and we have zero dollars for it so our only hope is to be accepted for funding through the Charity fund they have for couple who can't afford it. We'll have to cover the full 7 to 12 thousand ourselves right from the start.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Kelly - I hope you get your BFP this month so you don't have to worry about getting funding for IVF!

Sammy - yes I've decided to start straight away - I can't be throwing away $10K a pop next year.

AF has arrived - so I farewell my LO :cry:

Will go to the clinic today and get my plan for next round. Start down regg'n tomorrow and stims on Tuesday.


----------



## chocci

Awwwwwwwwwww hun, remember be strong, have a cry then get ready to have anoterh go, you can do it and you little LO would want you to!!! x


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Brambletess said:
> 
> 
> Oh cupcake so sorry that it didn't work out this time its so crushing and my heart goes out to you x x
> 
> after my miscarriage I just wanted to get on with IVF ASAP but you have to feel ready for it as we all know how draining it is. Also the money issue is a big factor. Good luck with what you decide.
> 
> Well I have just had trigger shot ready for Monday. In at 730 so early night for me tomorrow. Had massive panic attack just after trigger, shaking and trouble swallowing, not sure why. Think I find all the drugs a bit scary. Feel better now. But very thirsty and lots of twinges
> 
> Hope every one else is well.
> 
> good luck for monday hope it all goes well and they get lots of good quality eggs :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Good luck for TODAY!!!!! Hope you get loads of lovely eggies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

You are so lucky you can start so soon!!!! Huge amounts of super duper good luck to you cupcake.... speaking of which I still haven't gotten my cupcake yet....


----------



## krissi

Well today is CD2 so due for my baseline scan today and start the pill, nasal sprays in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Kelly - yes I am lucky to start again (bank balance is fading fast though!!). And here is a little something for you :cake:

Krissi - hope scan goes well today - all moving forward.


----------



## lioness168

Good luck Cupcake and krissi xo

I was wondering if anyone is able to give me some advice on the following....On the 30/09 I will be starting either Lucrin or Synarel. I was leaning towards the lucrin as I only need to inject once a day...does anyone know the side effects or preferability of either of these drugs? Then when I start sims on 07/10 I will either be on Purgeon or Gonal F....any recommendations on which one here? 

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hey Lioness

I am on Synarel - no side effects for me. And I am also going to be taking Gonal F like I did last round. No side effects either - only thing that affects me is the trigger injection when I go a bit cranky and crazy! :devil:

Overall you will get bloated and have a feeling of 'heaviness' in your pelvis - so just make sure you drink lots of water when you are stimming.

For your first round it's a bit of trial and error - but I think you will be fine with whatever you get.

Good luck!


----------



## maz

Given a choice I'd opt for injections for down regging - I took suprefact for both my previous cycles - and I'd go for gonal-f as it's in a pre-filled syringe, so it's easy to administer first thing on a morning ...

Good luck with whatever drugs you take ... let's hope you get your :bfp: at the end of it all ...


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry to hear your news Cupcake :hugs: but great that you have the next cycle to focus your energies on. Got everything crossed for this one for you hun. 

Brambletess, any news hun??

:kiss: to all.

xxx


----------



## gumb69

glad to hear you are starting again so soon cupcake xx fx for you.

mrs g- not long till egg collection.

how is everyone else doing? 
i'm still in 2 ww, serious loss of pma. normally mimic pg symptoms the last two weeks due to injections. but nope this month, no sore boobs, nothing.
only symptoms i've got are usually AF symptoms, spot on chin, sore lower back oh man!!!
11 dpo - 6 days till testing

sending everyone else loads of good luck x


----------



## Brambletess

Hello everyone

Gum, you can't read anything into symptoms right now, think only the test will tell you so hope the next six days does fast for you and wishing you loads of luck.

Thanks for asking Mrs G, I can report that I got 10 good mature eggs today at egg collection so i am happy with that as it gives me a few to play with. Felt quite rough all afternoon and slept loads but feel much brighter now. I feel like I have strong period pains but other than thats its all ok. So i will get my fertalisation report on wednesday at about 9.30, will try not to obsess about it in the meantime.

Cupcake - its a good thing to have another cycle to focus on, after my miscarriage I didn't have long to prepare for ICSI so I increased my acupuncture and took chinese herbs to prepare and i think they did me a lot of good. Try not to diet too heavily as your body needs lots of protein to get strong again and too much hardcore excersise is not great either as it depletes you. Traditional chinese medicine does not beleive in running at all for example as it is too much stress on the body. And of course look after your emotional health too, I understand what Maz is saying as i felt it was not really long enough mentally to prepare but feeling desperate and nothing in the pipeline felt harder than dealing with the ups and downs of IVF. I a


----------



## Mrs G

Fab news brambletess! When is ET?


----------



## gumb69

great news brambletess. sounds like a good number of eggs. 
fx for the fertilisation report
do you guys mind me asking, how long were you ttc before you were referred to for IVF.


----------



## Mrs G

gumb69 said:


> great news brambletess. sounds like a good number of eggs.
> fx for the fertilisation report
> do you guys mind me asking, how long were you ttc before you were referred to for IVF.

We weren't trying very long at all, only about 8 months but because of very poor SA results, they decided it was our only option and ttc naturally was most probably a waste of time. I'm 34 (nearly 35) so this prob was a factor too.

xx


----------



## chocci

Good eggs bramble well done!!! Fingers crossed for fert report XX


----------



## Snowdrop

Hello :hi:

Brambletess: sounds like a good collection of eggs, well done.

Gum 69: We ttc for a year then had all the various tests and then moved straight on to ICSI, same reasons as Mrs G with a poor SA result and age - just clinging on to my last few days of being 38.

Cupcake: I can understand wanting to get straight on with the next round. It's not happened to me but I can imagine wanting to do the same. :hugs:

Lioness: not sure I can really recommend - This is my 2nd day of Puregon, seems OK so far. Good luck with whichever you decide.

Krissi: hope the scan went OK today.

And good luck to everyone else, sorry, I'm running out of steam ...!

I haven't given an update on me recently: Started stimming yesterday and have scans booked for next Monday and Wednesday so they can see how everything is doing. Presumably at that stage, assuming I have lots of nicely developing follicles, they'll then book me in for EC :happydance:

S.
x :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

brambletess 10 wow what a good number cant wait to hear your fertilisation report fx :hug::hugs:xxxx

Well im doing ok getting nervous now. start using OPK on friday cant wait new toy lol. i think i will be having my FET middle to the end of next week. seems to have gone slow till the last few weeks which have just flown by. not long and i will be in 2ww again and maybe for the last time. dont think i will be able to afford to go private so this could be my last chance of getting that :bfp: i want.

hope every1 else is doing well :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocci

Have you thought about egg sharing to cut costs wrighty? Some one mentioned it to me. It may be your chance to have another go if it does come to it (which of course it wont hehe) but you got a high number of eggs didnt you so you would probably do ok with it? Just a thought XX


----------



## wrightywales

chocci said:


> Have you thought about egg sharing to cut costs wrighty? Some one mentioned it to me. It may be your chance to have another go if it does come to it (which of course it wont hehe) but you got a high number of eggs didnt you so you would probably do ok with it? Just a thought XX

no never really thought of that before. yes i responded well with the ivf and had 21 eggs. i will have to look into it more to see what my options are and what the costs will be thanks for suggesting it chocci xxxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Brambletess - you got a perfect 10!! Well done! And thanks for the advice- I am a true believer in acupuncture and herbs - have been going now for many months and take my acupuncturists advice. I have been looking after myself - haven't felt like exercising apart from a good walk at lunch time, and could not go near the treadmill right now - am still a bit fragile.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## chocci

https://www.carefertility.com/donation-programme-sc3/egg-sharing-sj1/

There is a link for you wrighty XX


----------



## wrightywales

chocci said:


> https://www.carefertility.com/donation-programme-sc3/egg-sharing-sj1/
> 
> There is a link for you wrighty XX

thanks will have a read now xxx


----------



## Mendy

Wow....so much going on in here! Just wanted to wish all you ladies currently going through IVF and the ones who are about to start IVF lots of LUCK and :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hoping and praying and keeping everything crossed that you all get your MUCH deserved BFP's! :) 

:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

Great news Brambles, best of luck for good embies and good luck Wrightwhales.. lots of excitement in here!

Hope everyone is well and cant wait to see those shiny BFPS:happydance:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## krissi

I have been TTC 10 years and never thought IVF would be an option as we did not have the money but we have come to the end of the road with out IVF, I have had 3 laps, 1 laparotomy, Ovarian drilling, adhesion dividing, HCG, 10 rounds of Clomid and I guess IVF is the only thing left!!

Baseline scan today and nurse consultation so learn how to inject and get my prescription.

So nervous, been really emotional this morning, it suddenly feels very real


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hey Krissi - good luck with your appt. Sounds like you have been through so much you poor thing - and I hope IVF does the trick for you!!

It took me a little while to get my head around it all when I knew that is the road we had to go down - but once you get into it - it's quite positive and exciting. It definitely feels like you are doing everything you could possibly do to get your :baby:. Keep your eye on the prize hun and we are all here to support you.


----------



## Mrs G

OMG! we were nearly on the second page! can't have that!

:kiss:


----------



## gumb69

krissi -you so deserve your BFP, 10 years, here's hoping your first round gets you your BFP

brambletess hope the fert report goes well

hi everyone else, xx you guys are a great support network. fx everyone xx


----------



## Mendy

Welcome krissi! Wow, you have been through so much! Hoping and praying this will be the answer to your long awaited BFP!

:hug:


----------



## maz

Good luck krissi ... I hope you are successful first time round.


----------



## krissi

Nurses consult and baseline scan yesterday all went well.

Multiple follicles on both ovaries so definately still PCO but they said thats OK, AMH was 217 so very high in the excessive response to treatment category so on very low doses of meds.

Next scan on 29/09 and then start 50U of GnRHa Injections once a day for down reg and then 07/10 start Gonal F (alternating dose 1501u then 75iu). Take GnRHa all the way through for some reason and Gonal F for 2 weeks so 2 lots of jabs a day Oh joy!!.

Scan 12/10, 14/10 and 16/10 with a potential EC w/c 19/10.

OHs SA was not as good as hoped, motility was bad with no Grade As and only 5% Grade Bs and significant levels of immunoglobulin so they have recommended ICSI, which has thrown a spanner in the works as we had not budgeted for it, so may have to not try and let embies go to blasts (if that was even an option).

I am allowed 2 embies transferred if we get to that stage.


----------



## Brambletess

Krissi - thats great you have dates now for your ICSI, sorry you have to do ICSI as more expensive but you are guaranteed a much better fertilisation. I think i would have preferred to inject down regging drug as it was a right pain remembering to sniff 5 times a day. Wishing you loads of luck and hope the time passes quickly for you. At least you are on the road now..

AFM, had fert report in. I got 10 eggs at EC, then 7 were mature enough to ICSI and out of those 7, 5 fertilised and they have 4 embryos that are doing well. Two of the embryos stand out so those two are being put back in this afternoon. I am fairly pleased with that and hoping the other 2/3 make it to day three and are good enough to freeze but won't worry if they don't. So by the end of the day i will be PUPO and on the dreaded 2WW, cheering Mrs G and Wrighywales on as they are next in line i believe!!

Cupcake - hope you are feeling ok today hun.


----------



## wrightywales

brambletess - good luck with ET i hopefully wont be far behind you start testing friday so should be PUPO by the end of next week cant wait woohoo will have a few days of rest and relaxation after as hubby wont let me do anything lol

hope everyone else is doing well :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Oh wow Brambletess - that is an excellent fertilisation report!! Well done!! FX for your embies - I have a good feeling about this!


----------



## Mendy

Good luck on ET, Brambletess!!! FX'd that after PUPO you won't be PO! 

:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Great news Brambletess!! :happydance: for ET!!

Krissi, glad to hear you've got some dates now, it makes things go so much quicker!

xx


----------



## gumb69

great news bramblettess - i don't really know what it all means but all sounds goodx

good luck Krissi
xx
hope everyone else is doing ok. xx

met with nurse this evening that does charting with me and she said my fs wont 'refer me for IVF i have to refer myself. so i need a bit of advice please, i'll apologise in advance for the long spiel i'm about to give, but really would appreciate your advice
ok here goes
so only 1 ovary and fallopian tube left, had previous tube and ovary removed 10 years ago due to ruptured cyst. last year had laparoscopy to remove cyst on one remaining side , too many adhesions so couldnt' remove via laparoscopy. earlier this year had laparotomy and removed cyst. 18 months ttc. have low progesterone and estrogen but ovulate. about to start 5th month of fertility drugs, LDN, Femara, aMmoxcyillin, & Pregynl injections (3,5,7,9 post ovulation)
mucus score of 6.3
not done DH SA yet, it is getting done on Friday, but previously fell pregnant last year but miscarried just under 5 weeks. (fell pg with no treatment prior to operations)
nurse said i can keep on current fertility treatment,and mentioned might have to have another lap as last 2 periods heavy and painful as thinks endo might be coming back. 6months have lapsed since laparotomy. 
so do i keep on this treatment, need to get sA results first, or do i try IVF. 
apparantely its up to me. follow up with fs a week on friday and nurse said to ask him straight out what are my chances. then if i decide to go for IVF i have to go to another clinic for IVF and i know its costly, but it would be so worth it. nurse told me if i go for IVF they wont' give progesterone support, but i know i have low progesterone. So ladies, that got pregnant on IVF were you given progesterone support x
but then again, what's to say IVF will work for me. !! what do i do !!!


----------



## Mrs G

Oh hun, I'm not sure I can be much help cos I don't know much about the treatment you're on atm. 

The only thing I do know is that I've def got progesterone supps in my box of meds for after ec. I don't know if this is what you mean?

Hope one of the others is more help. Lots of luck and :hugs: xx


----------



## maz

Brambletess - great news for your fertilisation rate - glad you've got a couple of healthy looking embies - like Mendy said - hopefully you'll not be PO ... :hugs:

Gumb - Maybe when the nurse said they won't give progesterone support for IVF, she meant that the clinic you're at at the moment won't do it if you're getting treatment elsewhere - who knows! I don't think any IVF clinic would give you treatment without progesterone support for after ET. I think your best chances of getting pregnant are most likely with IVF - I would imagine that if you are missing an ovary then surely your chances of conceiving any other way than with IVF, are halved before you start. Good luck with whatever decision you make ... :hugs:

Good luck to everyone else currently going through IVF. Another couple of weeks and I'll be sending my information sheet off to get started on day 21. So only another 5 weeks to go until I start DRegging ... :yipee: bring on the :baby: or even :baby::baby:


----------



## krissi

I lost 3lbs this weeks!!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Gumb69 - my opinion on your situation is to give IVF a try if you can afford it. I see you have been TTC for 18 cycles - I think maybe now would be a good time to try another approach. I think your chances with IVF are greater than just continuing as you are.
But that's just my opinion............


----------



## wrightywales

hello all

Brambletess - how did ET go yesterday? hope your taking things easy now. fx the 2ww goes fast for you :hug::hugs: xx

Krissi - thats is a perfect amount of weight to loose in a week keep it up:hug::hugs:xxxx

well im doing ok. i cant wait to start testing tomorrow hopefully i will ovulate over the weekend which is a bit gutting as the hospital is only open half day saturday and closed on sunday so will probably end up ringing them monday morning. am getting really excited about it all cant wait lol

hope everyone else is doing ok
sending lots of :dust::hug::hugs: to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## gumb69

thanks for all your advice
the more i think about the more i think IVF is the option.
really painful cramps today so AF is def coming. more scar tissue and endo will be forming. dropping DH SA in tomorrow, so should have results back by next friday for next follow up session with FS. 
i'll wait for the SA results,i enquired about IVF with a clinic yesterday so they are sending me out a pack and going to arrange an intial meeting. 
x
hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Mrs G

Great weight loss Krissi!! :thumbup:

So had stims check up scan today and all seems to be going ok. I have 5 follies on the left (plus one under 10mm) and 4 on the right (plus 2 under 10mm) so I am hoping the little ones will catch up in the next few days and I'll be into doule figures by Monday's scan. 

Also lining measurement is 13mm which apparently is quite good. So FX everything looks on track for EC Wed.

xxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

FX Mrs G- all sounds good.

Gumb69 - I hope DH's SA turn out all ok!! 

Wrightywales - good to hear all going ok


----------



## NeyNey

Ooo ladies, some pretty good looking posts in here! :hugs: to everyone going through hard times too


We had our 1st appt. Stim cycle will begin as soon as AF decides to show herself (she's late as usual). Going to be put on Provera..

Biting nails down to the skin in anticipation.......


----------



## Kelly9

Wow lots has happened. COngrats Brambles!!!!! and good luck

Mrs G you must be so excited you're almost there!

Hope all is well with you cupcake! 

I am 8dpo and waiting for it to be over to start IUI and get on the waiting list for IVF. 

Can I ask a personal question to you all, feel free not to answer it of course but I was wondering how couples who don't have a lot of money pay for the costs of IVF? Dh and I are going to be in a difficult position if we need it as it is not covered in Canada and it really worries me...


----------



## krissi

I have no money to pay for it hun, I am very lucky in the sense that my mum is paying for this go and given us the money to freeze embies if we have any. FET is arounf £700 so we could afford that if we need it xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

NeyNey - hope the :witch: shows soon so you can start stimming.

Thanks Kelly for your well wishes. I am doing ok.

Re your que: Luckily DH and I are in a position where we can afford to pay out of pocket costs (~20%) for IVF in Australia. As of 1 Jan next year, gov't takes that away and we have an up front cost of about $10,000 which we can probably still afford once a year if we scrimp and save. So if we have no luck with the remainder of this year (after 3 cycles), we have to seriously consider whether we continue pouring money into some doctor's retirement fund, for something we have a 10% chance of succeeding at, or whether we just continue to pay our mortgage off with that additional money.

It's a hard one. As much as I want a baby - I don't think I can go into financial ruin for one.


----------



## krissi

Sorry If I am being dumb Cupcake why do you only have a 10% chance of success xx


----------



## vineyard

Kelly9 said:


> Wow lots has happened. COngrats Brambles!!!!! and good luck
> 
> Mrs G you must be so excited you're almost there!
> 
> Hope all is well with you cupcake!
> 
> I am 8dpo and waiting for it to be over to start IUI and get on the waiting list for IVF.
> 
> Can I ask a personal question to you all, feel free not to answer it of course but I was wondering how couples who don't have a lot of money pay for the costs of IVF? Dh and I are going to be in a difficult position if we need it as it is not covered in Canada and it really worries me...

I took out a loan. There is a bank here in the US that does low interest loans specifically for fertility treatment. I also qualified for some free medications based on income directly through EMD Serono which is who makes Gonal F. I was part of a study with my clinic that gave me free progesterone and gave me money toward the IVF. Visit with your clinic. They deal with this day in and day out and will have some ideas and suggestions for how to pay for. My clinic also does a 25% discount if your income qualifies you (we got that too). All said and done, we only had to take out a $5000 loan.


----------



## gumb69

do you mind me asking at what stage do you start IVF, is it when AF arrives, in the middle of your cycle, start end?? I've decided well nearly decided that going to stop the programme on at the minute and get referred for IVF. I contacted a clinic and they said once they have received my forms i will get an appointment in 4-6 weeks. so just wondering at what stage do you start is "stimming"


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Krissi - according to the doctor - we have 20 % chance overall of a successful/live birth with IVF. that chance is reduced because of the quality of my eggs (ie not so good because I have PCOS).So really we only have about a 10 % chance.

Gumb69 - with IVF you start at the beginning of your cycle - it's different for different clinics/countries. In Australia - you start down reg spray on CD2 and then continue that till EC. You start stimming CD 3 up until day before EC, where you take a trigger to release the eggs.

Ladies - I'm on day 4 of stimming (CD 7) and am having some bleeding - any thoughts? It's only minor bleeding but quite 'fresh' (sorry if TMI) - not dark or spotty.


----------



## maz

Hi gumb

For my two previous cycles I had to contact the clinic on CD1 to get booked in, and then started DRegging on CD21. I had a bleed around a week later and then started stimming between 1 - 3 weeks after that. From contacting the clinic with my AF details to getting to HPT took approx 10 weeks. Good luck for your treatment coming round quickly.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey everyone, what have your clinics told you was the success rate of IVF for those of you who have mild male factor issues only? If we can ever afford it it would eliminate our problem around conceiving since I am healthy so I am curious... will also ask the doctor on thursday during our IUI and IVF consultation.

I do hope you are right vineyard in that they know of other sources to pay and cut down costs, we could do 5000 with his moms offer to help out. My clinic does have a charity fund called the giving of hope fund or GOH where they help families that can't afford it but the incomes they look at are about 45,000 CAD or under for both people combined. My DH makes 65000, the only thing is we have a rediculously high mortgage payment and another 20,000 in tuition over the next 20 months for my nursing school. They said they consider special circumstances but I am still skeptical that with our track record of luck that we will be funded.


----------



## vineyard

Kelly9 said:


> Hey everyone, what have your clinics told you was the success rate of IVF for those of you who have mild male factor issues only? If we can ever afford it it would eliminate our problem around conceiving since I am healthy so I am curious... will also ask the doctor on thursday during our IUI and IVF consultation.
> 
> I do hope you are right vineyard in that they know of other sources to pay and cut down costs, we could do 5000 with his moms offer to help out. My clinic does have a charity fund called the giving of hope fund or GOH where they help families that can't afford it but the incomes they look at are about 45,000 CAD or under for both people combined. My DH makes 65000, the only thing is we have a rediculously high mortgage payment and another 20,000 in tuition over the next 20 months for my nursing school. They said they consider special circumstances but I am still skeptical that with our track record of luck that we will be funded.

Success rates vary from clinic to clinic. My clinic has a 60% success rate.


----------



## maz

The clinic I've been to has a success rate of around 35%. That is the success rate for all ages and all fertility issues. We have unexplained subfertility and still no success so your issues shouldn't have any reduction on your chances of success.

good luck


----------



## Mrs G

Gumb, our protocol was exactly the same as Maz. Our clinic does quite a long down reg of 3 weeks, this does vary from clinic to clinic. All in all, EC will be about 8 weeks from arrival of af.

Kelly, success rates do vary loads in different clinics and also with different procdures. 

xx


----------



## gumb69

thanks going to fill out my forms today.
i must look at the success rate of the clinic. 
hope you are all doing well.
AF is being a complete biatch to me. painful i really hope the endo isn't back.


----------



## gumb69

i checked out the success rates for the clinic
Female Age &#8804; 29 30-34 35-39 40-44 All (avg.) 
Clinical Pregnancy / ET 47% 56% 39% 24% 41.5% 

what does that rates sound like to you guys. i suppose they mean nothing unless it's you getting the BFP


----------



## gumb69

Success Rates
Sims International Fertility Clinic - Clinical Pregnancy Rates 2008
Sims IVF Cycles using Fresh Embryos (Non-Donor Eggs) 

Female Age &#8804; 29 30-34 35-39 40-44 All (avg.) 
Clinical Pregnancy / ET 47% 56% 39% 24% 41.5% 

Reference Group Comparison: 

Ireland National Average (Excluding Sims Clinic)* 31.8%

EU Average* 30.3% 
Sims Clinic 41.5%


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies 

Hope your all ok

Well day 14 of my cycle and still no +opk. Hope i see the smiley face tomorrow lol. i am getting dead excited now could be PUPO in a week lol

:hug::hugs::dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi Kelly

My clinic gave a 30%-35% success rate. 

Good luck

xxx:hugs:


----------



## maz

Hi gumb

What you also want to try and find out is the clinics pregnancy rate per cycle started, as some patients unfortunately don't get to ET. My clinic said around 35% from cycles started to clinical pregnancy, but once you get your embies transferred your chances increase to around 50% ... Looking back if you get to ET it's either going to work or it's not - there's only two outcomes so 50/50 is a bit of an obvious outcome.

Good luck with your form filling - I hope you get started very soon.

xx


----------



## Kelly9

I have new hope for IVF at least. Cause of DH's sperm problems ICSI will eliminate our fertility issues. So hopefully we will be luck and get it on the first go as I think we could pull resources together to pay for one round with maxing out our credit line. 

What does subfertility mean? and PUPO? 

I am 11dpo today and crampy with crap temperatures... I was holding out for a random BFP before treatment as I haven't really been thinking about ttc with school and all but I think I am out. SO bring on my IUI.


----------



## Mrs G

Kelly9 said:


> I have new hope for IVF at least. Cause of DH's sperm problems ICSI will eliminate our fertility issues. So hopefully we will be luck and get it on the first go as I think we could pull resources together to pay for one round with maxing out our credit line.
> 
> What does subfertility mean? and PUPO?
> 
> I am 11dpo today and crampy with crap temperatures... I was holding out for a random BFP before treatment as I haven't really been thinking about ttc with school and all but I think I am out. SO bring on my IUI.

I'm not exactly sure on the definition of sub fertility, I guess it simply means lower than "normal" levels of fertility. PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise! 

So are you having IVF or IUI? 
xx


----------



## maz

We have seen 4 different consultants during our investigations and treatments to date, and all of them referred to me and my DH as having unexplained subfertility. I guess they think it sounds better than calling it unexplained infertility. I guess it's because we're not totally infertile, just below 'normal' fertility, that we've been categorised as subfertile. 

Out of curiousity, if you have MF issues, how come you're doing IUI?


----------



## Kelly9

Well IUI if they think it will work IVF is no other option, I am hoping for IUI.

We were told IUI could work since he is mild male factor. So just slightly below normal for motility at about 45% and half the normal sperm count at about 23 million and at about 1/3 less then what he should be for morphology at 10% on a 15% scale. The gyno told us this I don't know what the clinic will tell us.


----------



## vineyard

Kelly9 said:


> Well IUI if they think it will work IVF is no other option, I am hoping for IUI.
> 
> We were told IUI could work since he is mild male factor. So just slightly below normal for motility at about 45% and half the normal sperm count at about 23 million and at about 1/3 less then what he should be for morphology at 10% on a 15% scale. The gyno told us this I don't know what the clinic will tell us.

We did 2 IUIs. It's used for male factor all the time. DH didn't have many swimmers so we figured we'd try IUI to see if giving them a head start would help!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes thats what we were told vineyard. Do you mind me asking what your DH's counts were?


----------



## maz

It's amazing the differences between different countries, and even between different hospitals if I'm being fair. We have no issues at all and were told by our FS that IUI was a total waste of time. But who knows? I guess we can only trust these 'experts' and hope they get us pregnant as quickly as possible. 

I really hope IUI works for you.

x


----------



## Brambletess

Mrs G - Have you had a scan yet? how are you doing? be good to get an update?


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Today I had my first injection of Pregnyl! Ouch!! Also took me ages to mix it all up.

I have a scan on Weds to check follicles. Strangely enough - this time I"m not feeling a lot of 'action' down there - no twinges, bloating, I hope it is working.


----------



## gumb69

i hope it doesn't bruise you, rub your finger over the injection point afterwards, sometimes i get a hard lump immediately after injecting, a small rub and viola!!! its gone.x

let's hope this is your cycle xxxx


----------



## gumb69

I need to ask a question please, it's a bit of a dilemma. it might not sound like one but it is! ok, so we have our fs follow up next friday and i think i'm 99.9% going to see if we can do IVF with a different clinic.
So i'm currently on cd 2, all my girlfriends live in different countries and we are planning on meeting for a weekend, which just so happens to fall on my cd 13,14, & 15.
i wouldn't be flying till late on cd 13, so i could dtd in the morning on cd 13. then could on cd 15 when i return, which would be late. Is it better to dtd every day,or does everyother day not matter. it's like a military operation. I really want to see my friends, but i want a baby more. It's just smack in the middle of my fertile window. What do i do?

Go for the weekend or stay at home?? We are all meeting up again a few weeks after the girly weekend as a friend is getting married, so all our partners will be with us. So i will just see them for 1 day the next time. Should i just go and have a girly weekend away, even though its in my window, or stay.!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Today I had my first injection of Pregnyl! Ouch!! Also took me ages to mix it all up.
> 
> I have a scan on Weds to check follicles. Strangely enough - this time I"m not feeling a lot of 'action' down there - no twinges, bloating, I hope it is working.

The Pregnyl is a pain in the ass... did yours come in little glass bottles that you had to crack the top off? OH did ours and he cut all his fingers as the glass smashes and half of the glass went into the solution (what a stoopid bloody idea!!)

Good luck for your scan on Wednesday hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

*Scan Day @ 8 weeks - Monday 21st September 2009*
Copied from my journal today.... (i couldnt be bothered to type it all again!)

Well, we have been waiting for this day for so long now and you could feel the tension and worry in the car on the way to the hospital! There was not much excitement i'm afraid as we were worried what to expect.... 

After 15 long minutes after our appointment time was due we were called into the office to have a scan. I was told as it was only 8 weeks it would be a transvaginal scan again which i didnt expect but luckily i had pruned my "lady garden" anyway and shaved my legs in case! 

The baby was much bigger than i imagined and she showed us the little arms and legs and THE HEARTBEAT!!! 

She said the baby looks absolutely great... heart beating away... the measurements are bang on and I have only been brought forward one day so now i'm due May 2nd instead of May 3rd.

Allan was really emotional and started to shed some silent tears which I found really cute and funny since he claims he NEVER cries... it was so nice to see him so happy though. I didn't cry, my voice went funny but I was more relieved than anything and my head was spinning with all the news. The echo lady said that the baby was snuggled deep into my uterus and in a lovely position and everything looked just great!!! 

I have to have an amniocentesis because of my age... I can just have the "SAFE" test which is a blood test but this will not tell us for certain about any defects like Downs Syndrome and various diseases. Because of this we have decided to take the test and so the hospital are booking us an appointment. I had this test with my first daughter as my blood results came back as high but thankfully all was clear and ok, so now i know what to expect. Its not a nice test but its nicer than egg collection!! 

Maybe after the results of that we can relax a bit and enjoy the pregnancy... I really do want to make sure everything is ok, chromosome wise especially. It will now be a worrying time AGAIN waiting for those results but hey what do you do? Our whole journey has been a worry for each result and believe me there have been a few (understatement of the century!)

We are so pleased everything is ok so far though... i still don't think it has sunk in that I have a little baby in there.... 

I will scan some pictures soon so you call all see...


----------



## Mendy

YAAAAYYY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooo glad everything is okay for you Sammy!!! :happydance::happydance: It's a relief, but you are right, then you move on to worry about something else, I guess we just never stop worrying! But in the meantime all is great and I'm sooo glad to hear!

:hug: So excited for you!!!


----------



## krissi

So pleased all went well Sammy xx


----------



## gumb69

great news Sammy. x


----------



## gumb69

has anyone ever used pre -seed
i'm currently taking fertile CM, has anyone ever tried pre-seed?
i wonder if it will be any good? any body got any thoughts on it.
Also has anyone ever been prescribed "mucodyne" not sure if spelt it correctly. i'm on ammoxycillin (antibiotics) to try and increase cm through days 12-17. there is talk of me now going onto mucodyne, anyone heard of this or used it. x


----------



## krissi

I use pre-seed as Clomid dries up my cm, i think its great stuff, mind you had no success though lol!


----------



## maz

Never heard of mucodyne (sp?) but I have used pre-seed. I found pre-seed to be extremely messy and far too much in each vial. I'm using Zestica instead, which is a lot less messy, much nicer and you can control how much or little you use.


----------



## Mrs G

Brambletess said:


> Mrs G - Have you had a scan yet? how are you doing? be good to get an update?

Hi, how are you? Haven't heard from you about ET? How was it?

I'm having a bit of a crap day today. Scan on Thurs was great, load of little follies all with potential to grow. Today was a different story. Left ovary has 4 follies 18mm+. The right one has 2 17's and a 16 that she could see but she had real trouble finding the ovary and after her first go, didn't really bother again! So I don't know if that is it, or if there were more hiding. I'm just banking on the 4 good ones on the left for now and any more is a brucie bonus!

Gotta do trigger shot tonight at 930. Looks like you had a nightmare cupcake. :hugs: Do the little rubber things you use to break the stims saline solution not work on trigger?

xx


----------



## Mrs G

gumb69 said:


> has anyone ever used pre -seed
> i'm currently taking fertile CM, has anyone ever tried pre-seed?
> i wonder if it will be any good? any body got any thoughts on it.
> Also has anyone ever been prescribed "mucodyne" not sure if spelt it correctly. i'm on ammoxycillin (antibiotics) to try and increase cm through days 12-17. there is talk of me now going onto mucodyne, anyone heard of this or used it. x

I used it for a bit but also found it a bit of a fuss! I used to take EPO up to OV and also drink grapefruit juice which seemed to increase ewcm.

x


----------



## gumb69

thanks for all advice ladies. so i think i will try the grapefruit juice, zestica and pre seed.
no escaping the eggy this month x


----------



## Kelly9

Wow lots of busy bodies in the next week or two! Thats great! I am finally getting more excited about my apt on thursday. Gonna test thursday morning with a cheapie just incase since they do an internal ultrasound. I normally don't test cause it sucks more to see the BFN but certain situations you just need to know.

Did any of you feel pain with egg collection? I am worried it's gonna hurt. I am such a wuss especially with cervix/uterus and vaginal procedures.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

well day 15 and no smiley face yet. was a bit gutted when i seen the O. was so hoping to see the smiley face so i can phone the hospital and find out when my FET will be happening

gonna be a bit different as hubby wont be here so will be going on my own. i am gutted about it but nothing i can do about the timing of my cycle. should of had the FET a few weeks ago but 2nd AF after my IVF was 2 weeks late. he would of been here so could of come with me then. so glad i don't have to take any drugs lol

hope everyone else is doing well

:hug::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

seen the :) this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:

phoned the hospital should have FET friday all being well during thawing. embryologist is going to phone this afternoon to tell me when they are going to take my embies out and will phone me again when they have thawed with info of if and when to go in on friday

fx my embies make it through


----------



## noddysgirl84

FX Wrighty!!

Belated Congrats Sammy - glad the scan went well!

Good Luck Gumb69


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Good luck Wrighty! FX for your.

Kelly - I had pain for about 3 days after EC - mainly discomfort from bloating rather than cervical/vaginal pain.


----------



## krissi

FX Wrighty!! xxx


----------



## chocci

maz said:


> It's amazing the differences between different countries, and even between different hospitals if I'm being fair. We have no issues at all and were told by our FS that IUI was a total waste of time. But who knows? I guess we can only trust these 'experts' and hope they get us pregnant as quickly as possible.
> 
> I really hope IUI works for you.
> 
> x

I was told he same Maz, for male factor its pretty pointless really. I would rather not waste my money. Suppose it does depend on male factor severtiy but my clinic will only do IUI if the counts are good. Some clinics are pretty much phasing it out since some feel its pointless and does not really work.

Sometimes its best biting the bullet and going for full treatment rather than wasting time and having a whole load more heartache and dashed hope.

XX


----------



## chocci

Wow, i cant reply to all but looks like a busy thread, for all you cycling at the moment I am sooo hoping it all works for you, all this hard work you all deserve BFPS!!!! :) XXXX


----------



## krissi

My meds arrive tomorrow woo woo!! Just one quick question last night I came up in a bumpy itchy rash all over my back, neck and shoukders, took some anti-histamines this morning but no help. Do you think it could be the pill doing this or would I have had it before now as have been on it for 7 days?


----------



## Lilly123

Good luck Wrighty!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

thanks everyone getting really excited now :happydance:

hospital phoned back and said my embies will be taken out thursday morning and i will recieve a phone call sometime in the afternoon with all the details of how my embies are doing and if any made it through the big thaw. id be happy as long as 1 makes it through. thats all i need i hope but will be very surprised if most of them do. i have heard the earlier they freeze them the better chance of making it through the thawing process 

will updates you all as soon as i find out 

:dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## chocci

Wouldnt have though so, sounds like a heat rash to me?


----------



## Kelly9

I know ladies who have done IUI and it worked for them multiple times. I need to hold out hope cause we can't afford IVF. It;s not covered or funded out here so if its a no for IUI then no baby for me for many years.


----------



## Sammy2009

I am sitting here in tears with all the stress that OH is sending me through about my job.

Basically my contract comes up for renewal in middle of November, I am on a one years contract and then they will decide if i can have another years contract leading to a permanent contract after that or whether I can have a permanent contract straight the way. Thing is i´m showing with a bump and two people have already started chin wagging and gossiping about it. My friend has masked the comments by saying I have been sterilized so i cant be pregnant but i am never going to keep this from them for another 2 months. OH wants me to tell work im pregnant (this will risk the chance of them not renewing or maybe they will i dont know) I am only going to be off for 6 months.

My friend thinks I shouldnt tell them as they wont renew my contract as they will have to pay me for maternity leave. They are not entitled to renew my contract, its their decision. I have only worked for them since end of January but i have worked hard and I know they are pleased with me as they have told me so.... I dont know what to do. OH is stabbing me in the back saying "i told you this would happen" 

I never showed with my first child until 5 months which is why i thought i would be able to get away with it this time but its too late, im too big already.

Can anyone advise me what to do.... if i lose my job we may lose our house that we have just bought as well. I just dont know what to do.... :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## chocci

Kelly9 said:


> I know ladies who have done IUI and it worked for them multiple times. I need to hold out hope cause we can't afford IVF. It;s not covered or funded out here so if its a no for IUI then no baby for me for many years.

Hun, it must work as they would not do it otherwise but with male factor infertility its not usually recomended. My hubbys 2nd sample after a terrible first one came back pretty good in comparison he had 21 mil sperm and all other reading were normal, we dont know morph as they did not test this on the second sample, but when i asked about IUI they wouldnt even entertain it. Hey to be frank differnt clincis do differnt things and have differing opinions. Would be nice if they all sung from the same hym sheet :) Good luck hun, it can work, for me though if my first ICSI didnt work then i dont see IUI working for me hahaah XX


----------



## chocci

Sorry sammy, i think they would have to be very careful about the reasons for NOT renewing your contract to be frank and even if they are carful there is a possibility of threatening the with a law suit for unfair selection. Cant be much more helpful than that i am afraid. I know your not in UK are you? Is there an equivalant to the ACAS website about emplyment law you could talk to? Good luck hun XXX (oh and ingonre OH he is just a stupid cock of a man!) hahahah :) xxx


----------



## chocci

Girls 

Just wanted to pass on some info i learnt today. I spoke to care who have warned about the use of chinese herbs and medicine during IVF. They strongly advise against it. Acupuncture etc ok but anything where you are taking supplements etc NO NO. They have had a lot of faliures apparently and the common dinominator was people using chinese medicines. Apparently there is a thread about it. Off to try find it! Just wanted to pass on the info! xx


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> thanks everyone getting really excited now :happydance:
> 
> hospital phoned back and said my embies will be taken out thursday morning and i will recieve a phone call sometime in the afternoon with all the details of how my embies are doing and if any made it through the big thaw. id be happy as long as 1 makes it through. thats all i need i hope but will be very surprised if most of them do. i have heard the earlier they freeze them the better chance of making it through the thawing process
> 
> will updates you all as soon as i find out
> 
> :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxx

Looks like we'll be having ET the same day!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## chocci

Ok there is a thread from years ago but the same still applies, this post was not recent i think it was 2005 :

"We have recently seen a number of couples who had unexpectedly poor fertilisation following IVF/ICSI having previously had good fertilisation rates.

Close questioning revealed in these cases that the patients had recently started taking Chinese Herbal medicines and these were the only identifiable changes in their cycles.

Recent advice from the Committee for Safety of medicines has highlighted the variability in quality of ingredients in these medicines and, more worryingly, on occasions high levels of heavy metal and other toxic residues.

It is therefore CARE policy to advise patients NOT to take ANY Chinese herbal medicines in the run up or during the treatment cycle as these could seriously affect the outcome of the cycle.

Please will you also ensure that CARE are informed of ANY additional medication/supplements you are taking during treatment

Dr Simon Thornton, MD FRCOG
CARE Fertility Group Medical Director"


----------



## Mrs G

Am not taking any TCM but this doesn't apply to normal prenatals too does it??
x


----------



## gumb69

Sammy - i agree with chocci. they are in dangerous position if they don't renew your contract. you can claim unfair dismissal. the fact that they are happy with you and have told you that they are happy is a great sign. if they had remprimanded you in some way then of course they wouldn't have to renew your contract.
so i'd say tell them, and it will make them think even harder about renewing your contract, as they will be thinking that if they don't renew your contract then you can say its because your pregnant. i think you are in a win win situation. i dont' actually think you can end someone's contract if you are pregnant. oh and by the way, you don't need this stress, so please stop worrying about it. there is nothing you can do about it, concentrate on yourself and your bump, and the rest will sort itself out xx


wrighty and mrs G, hope all goes well in the next few days. i'll keep my fingers and arms crossed for you and say my prayers.

got fs appointment on friday so will find out if we are to go for IVF or not. 

thanks for the heads up about the chinese supplement. Is anyone using accupuncture? I was tempted.
i bought a DVD online yesterday, its a yoga dvd, and its a dvd especially for women ttc.maybe i'm gulliable, that's what my H says. but hey if it works, it supposed to do exercises to help you relax and increase fertility.does it sound like i've been duped. i bought it from a reputable chemists website.


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone getting really excited now :happydance:
> 
> hospital phoned back and said my embies will be taken out thursday morning and i will recieve a phone call sometime in the afternoon with all the details of how my embies are doing and if any made it through the big thaw. id be happy as long as 1 makes it through. thats all i need i hope but will be very surprised if most of them do. i have heard the earlier they freeze them the better chance of making it through the thawing process
> 
> will updates you all as soon as i find out
> 
> :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxx
> 
> Looks like we'll be having ET the same day!!! :happydance: xxClick to expand...

oh wow that is great will have a 2ww buddy lol

good luck with your ET and i hope we both get our :bfp:


----------



## Snowdrop

Just a quick update because my eyes won't stay open much longer and I'm off to bed ...

Scan on Monday found 5 follies that they think will grow large enough. I have another scan tomorrow and they will confirm if collection will be either Friday or Monday! I can't believe I'm nearly there, the last couple of weeks have flown by!

Good luck to everyone. Wrighty and Mrs G - looks like I'll be a couple of days behind you.

Sorry to dash without further comments, will catch up next time when I'm not feeling so shattered.

S.
x :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck all with the EC's.

Chocci, the people i know had MMF to and it worked... I won't know much else till thursday. My DH has 22.6 mil sperm (could be higher now, am hoping) and only slightly bad motility at 45% should be 50%. We might do it for a cycle or 2 just to try since it is the only option we can afford at the moment although I did call MIL today and we knew she wanted to make a donation towards IVF if we had to go that route but now she is mentioning paying for the first cycle! It's such an incredible offer but I don't think I can take 10,000 from her without her letting us eventually pay her back many years in the future. She calls it an investment in her grandchildren.


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks gumb69 and chocci for replying.... i really appreciate your advice (hugs)

Mrs G - Its egg collection today then? Wow at last! All the very best of luck hun and let us know how it all goes as soon as you can xxxx


----------



## Brambletess

Mrs G - good luck for egg collection today, hope you feel ok after it. You will be sleepy today I expect afterwards. Egg Transfer went ok but felt very sore afterwards so don't be surprised if you need to take the next day off work as well. Get loads of rest and let us know how it all goes. The first week of my 2ww has passed quickly but now the time seems to be slowing down as i just want to know the outcome. I have been on the forum my clinic run and no one on it so far has got a BFP, I know this is not everyone under going IVF at the clinic bit its still depressing. Not feeling very hopeful now.

Kelly9, it might be worth accepting MIL's offer, there are some things you can't put a price on and both of yours happiness is one of them in her eyes i expect. Its wonderful she is being so supportive and hopefiully IUI will work and you won't need it. If both our NHS cycles fail my mother has offered to pay for a third. I am only planning to do three and if they fail will plan to adopt a young child after that.

Snowdrop - well done, hope it all goes to plan for Friday!

Wrightwales - Phew thank goodness that smiley face showed up! very exciting for the thaw on Thursday at least you have lots of embies to play with. I only got 4 in the end. The you will be with me for the 2ww!! I test in an exactly a week, although might don a cheeky one on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all. Have updated in journal so won't bore you with the details again but basically 5 good and 2 small eggs retrieved. Fert report in the morning.

Snowdrop and wrighty, so glad we can all do this together. :kiss:
Brambletess, are you gonna test? What dpo will you be Monday? Do you count from EC day?

Kelly, I agree with brambletess. The financial aspect of all this is so stressful and if her offer takes that away, then go for it I say. A woman I work with has remortgaged her house to pay for her son's IVF.

xx


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to say good luck to all the ladies going thru EC and ET and in 2WW!!!

https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2078/2078181z6h2sw4c9v.gif

xx Tanya


----------



## Mrs G

Tanya said:


> just wanted to say good luck to all the ladies going thru EC and ET and in 2WW!!!
> 
> https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2078/2078181z6h2sw4c9v.gif
> 
> xx Tanya

Ahhh, bless you! Love the pic :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Updated - if anyone has any changes please let me know.. if you know your test date, please let me know xx




https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: - pregnant with twins 
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: - 12 week scan - 16 September
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: - 12 week scan - 18 September
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan and all ok!

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - EC 16 September PUPO [-o&lt;

Jane1972 - ET 18 September

Mrs G - EC 23 September

Snowdrop - EC 25 September

Wrightwhales - FET 25 September


*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

Mrs F - started down regg 17 September

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

Kelly9 - IUI - starting meds 24 September

CupcakeQueen

Beckic - start down regg 10 October

Krissi - estimated EC 19 October

Noddysgirl - start down regg 23 October

Maz

Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI

​


----------



## Mrs G

You're a star still doing this for us hun :hugs: I'm gonna wait til I get fert report to update ET date. Am a bit superstitious like that! Will FX pm you tomorrow my update. xx


----------



## Jane1972

Is it possible for me to join you guys? I had EC on 14/09/09
IVF with ICSI & PGD


----------



## Mrs G

Jane1972 said:


> Is it possible for me to join you guys? I had EC on 14/09/09
> IVF with ICSI & PGD

Hi Jane!:flower:

So are you in 2ww? You're quite near to me, which clinic did you go to?

xx


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Jane!:flower:

So are you in 2ww? You're quite near to me, which clinic did you go to?

xx[/QUOTE]

Guys, how about you? was it EC for you today?


----------



## Mrs G

Jane1972 said:


> Guys, how about you? was it EC for you today?

We're at Salisbury. Yep had EC today, 5 good ones and 2 not so mature. Waiting for fert report in the morning. 

When are you planning to test?

x


----------



## Jane1972

[/QUOTE]

We're at Salisbury. Yep had EC today, 5 good ones and 2 not so mature. Waiting for fert report in the morning. 

When are you planning to test?

x[/QUOTE]

Well...Guys gave me a test for Wed 30th...so will probably start POAS Saturday...I know I know:dohh:


----------



## Mrs G

Jane1972 said:


> Well...Guys gave me a test for Wed 30th...so will probably start POAS Saturday...I know I know:dohh:

LOL! I'll be as bad. My blood test is Friday 9th Oct but am thinking I'll test on the Tuesday. Well that's technically 14dpo.... 

Not long for you know though hun :happydance:


----------



## MrsF

Hi ladies, may i join you?

started down regs last thurs, waiting for AF to book down reg scan (should see her friday) for next week. 

Feeling pretty down today, but hoping things'll pick up

x x x


----------



## Jane1972

Thing is I dont think that We are having a blood test, but dont think I have been really clued up on any of it, just taking it 1 day at a time I suppose ,but getting so excited now. Fx for your results tomorrow.


----------



## Lilly123

Jane1972 said:


> Is it possible for me to join you guys? I had EC on 14/09/09
> IVF with ICSI & PGD

welcome Jane :flower:

Good luck and I have added you to our board.

xx Tanya:hugs:


----------



## Jane1972

Thank you


----------



## gumb69

Hi Mrs F and Jane. fx for you guys


Mrs G sounding promising. 

Tanya - i think aneageraussie is pregnant. she got her BFP naturally i think!!


----------



## Lilly123

MrsF said:


> Hi ladies, may i join you?
> 
> started down regs last thurs, waiting for AF to book down reg scan (should see her friday) for next week.
> 
> Feeling pretty down today, but hoping things'll pick up
> 
> x x x

Welcome hun! I know IVF is a rollercoaster!! Hang in there! It will be worth the ride and we are all here to support you!!

I will update you on our board.

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

gumb69 said:


> Hi Mrs F and Jane. fx for you guys
> 
> 
> Mrs G sounding promising.
> 
> Tanya - i think aneageraussie is pregnant. she got her BFP naturally i think!!

wow....... I must check.. thanks


----------



## Mrs G

MrsF said:


> Hi ladies, may i join you?
> 
> started down regs last thurs, waiting for AF to book down reg scan (should see her friday) for next week.
> 
> Feeling pretty down today, but hoping things'll pick up
> 
> x x x

Glad you found us :flower:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

Welcome MrsF and Jane good luck to you both :hug::hugs: xxxx

Mrs G, Brambletess, snowdrop - cant believe how close together we all are hope we all get the :bfp:s we truly deserve

Im starting to get nervous now. my 9 little embies are getting taken out of the big freeze in the morning. wonder how many will make it. hope they are not to fragmented and have a couple for transfer friday. i have a big list of things my hubby has told me im not allowed to do ive even had friends offer to help with things like shopping after the transfer. i think they are gonna wrap me up in cotton wool this time. i wont complain to much though dont mind putting my feet up for a few days lol i will have to enjoy it while it lasts :rofl:

:dust::hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

HI everyone

Just a quickie as I am about to pop off to work but my scan yesterday showed 20 follicles!!! Geez.......10 each side. I'm not 100% happy with this, given last time I had 18 follicles and none of the eggs were of great quality, but doctor seemed to think my 20 follies were good!

Not much I can do about it now - I actually feel fine - I haven't felt much happening downstairs so I actually thought my stims weren't working. If I get a similar result with bad quality eggs this time round we are seriously going to consider going to another clinic, because our current clinic don't seem to be learning from experience!

Have another scan Friday with EC Monday.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks Brambles and Mrs G, I've been on a roller coaster of emotions today I feel especially after all the comments that IUI likely won't work and it's bummed me out and I can even handle IVF if I Have to but the wait list is another 5 months and I am not so sure I can do 5 more months of wanting this and not getting it not to mention that I wouldn't get a BFP for 2 months after that and my cycles are slightly longer then a month. So I am about 7 to 8 months away from what I really want. Life isn't fair guys. I'm a good person so is DH why does this have to happen to us... and if we have to pay up the ass for treatment then there shouldn't be a wait time of that length.


----------



## Mendy

Good luck to all the ladies who are about to do their ET, EC, stims, everything that's going on here in this thread!

Truly hoping and wishing you all get your much deserved BFP's!


----------



## maz

Kelly9

I'm sorry you're feeling down about IUI and IVF. If you feel that you would be best giving IUI a shot, then go for it. It worked for Arcanegirl on her second cycle, so there's no reason why it mightn't work for you.

:hug:


----------



## chocci

Dont know whether you have done some googling Kelly9 but i found this on IUI for you:
https://www.drmalpani.com/book/chapter24.html

Its gives you lots of information about IUI, success rates, how they do it etc. 
I know how hard it is dealing with infertility I just like to keep hopes to a realistic level. No point people telling me everything will work first time, as thats not the case. I was told that in the begining "oh you have a high chance" all it ment was i was GUTTED and i really do mean GUTTED that it did not work! IVF is a 1 in 3 chance. The average attempts is 3 to get pregnant - that means many have more than 3 attampts sadly! IUI looks like about 3-4 attempt before success. That does not mean it doesnt work first time as it can easily do so. All i wanted to say was when you are paying for treatments sometimes you need to get the best treatment for your infertility and in the UK and my clinic they would not do IUI for me as my hubbies sperm problems are pretty bad, and they tend not to do IUI if there is a male factor, even when all his readings increased they still would not do it (I was not paying at that point either) They still recomended ICSI. Each circumstance is different and your clinic obviously feel you have a chance with IUI or they would never have recomended it, they are the experts. Just try to be realistic about the chance of it working first time, as sometimes it takes a couple more attempts thats all. Fingers crossed it works first time for you :)

XX


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Gumb69 - Good luck with appt tomorrow hun. I have been going to acupuncture and been taking chinese herbs (although now with new info on potential toxins, I am not sure sure if I should continue!). I find the greatest benefit from acupuncture is the stress release -so if nothing more - I feel relaxed and good.

Snowdrop and Mrs G- good news girls!! FX for you.

Kelly - Good news that MIL is willing to help financially. I can understand why you wouldn't want to take it but if it she can afford it and it helps you out - why not?! I hope you are feeling a bit better about IUI and IVF. It takes a lot to get your head around, but so many of us have to go through this - you are not alone. It's not fair - but it is what it is. If you can do whatever you can to have a baby - then that is better than not trying at all.

Good luck Brambletess and Wrighty.

Welcome to Jane and Mrs F.


----------



## Mrs G

Hospital just rang and out of our 5 good eggs, 4 have fertilised and survived the night and out of the 2 immature ones, 1 has fertilised. So 2 didn't make it :angel: but we have 5 little embies!! :dance:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Oh my God Mrs G!! That's great!! Hooray for 5 embies :happydance:

FX for you!!!!


----------



## krissi

Thats great news hun fingers crossed, are you hoping to let them go to blasts or transfer day 3?


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Mrs G - that is great news good luck with ET tomorrow

i have had 2 phone calls of the hospital today 
first saying that they are taking 7 out of the 9 embies out to thaw which leaves 2 so could have another chance if it doesnt work out this time which i think is the best news ever lol thought this was gonna be my last chance and she also told me that my FET would probably be on saturday now not tomorrow
second saying that 6 out of the 7 had made it throught the thaw and my FET will be on saturday at 12pm but she did say they might change it yet til monday 

hope everyone else is doing well

:dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noddysgirl84

Excellent news Mrs G & Wrighty! FX for you both!


----------



## krissi

Great news wrighty xxx


----------



## Jane1972

Thats Fantastic news wrighty & Mrs G will have my Fx for both of you.x


----------



## Mrs G

That's great news wrighty!! We'll be PUPO together!!

No such luck with blast krissi, our clinic only does 2 day transfer. We're having 2 put back though.


----------



## Sammy2009

Mendy said:


> Good luck to all the ladies who are about to do their ET, EC, stims, everything that's going on here in this thread!
> 
> Truly hoping and wishing you all get your much deserved BFP's!

I would like to second this!!! Its so hard to keep up with everyone but i wish you all the very best of luck and health and hope you all get preggers really soon!!! Good luck girls!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> That's great news wrighty!! We'll be PUPO together!!
> 
> No such luck with blast krissi, our clinic only does 2 day transfer. We're having 2 put back though.

ET tomorrow.... shes gonna be PUPO!!!!! Wooo hooo... god i have been waiting so long for this so i dont know how you must feel, seemed like FOREVER! Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## gumb69

Great news Mrs G and Wrighty xxx i really hope you get your BFP'S
Do they give you anything after the ET. (progesterone or anything) i've a hang up about progesterone.x

Kelly- sorry to hear you are feeling down. i hope you feel better and you chose what ever is best for you.

Cupcake- hope all is ok? are you going to change clinics xx


----------



## Snowdrop

Great news Wrighty and Mrs G - FX for both of you! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> Great news Mrs G and Wrighty xxx i really hope you get your BFP'S
> Do they give you anything after the ET. (progesterone or anything) i've a hang up about progesterone.x
> 
> Kelly- sorry to hear you are feeling down. i hope you feel better and you chose what ever is best for you.
> 
> Cupcake- hope all is ok? are you going to change clinics xx

Progesterone... and loads of it! I had to take 2 vaginal capsules 3 times a day but only for a couple of weeks. I hated the stuff it was messy and slimey and you never felt clean. I was glad to get rid of the stuff so i can sympathise with you. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Everything is in my journal if you want to read.


----------



## krissi

Mrs G and Wrighty good luck today!

Well I mentioned the other day that I have had this rash since taking the pill, so totally fed up last night and after a load of pursuasion from mum and OH I called the clinic and the nurse said they are going to scan me today and see if I can start down regging injections today instead of Tuesday so I can stop the pill. Very nervous!!


----------



## Brambletess

Wrightywales - thats fantastic 6 embies made it, the longer they are left to develop the better your chances are for implantation! so fingers crossed for Monday transfer as it will be a blastie then!! have a good feeling for this!!

Mrs G - Good luck for transfer, you will be PUPO like me! :hugs:I only have five more days to go now and hoping the weekend goes fast. Not feeling ever so hopefull as have dodgy bowells today and that often happens before my AF so praying she doesn't show up in a couple of days.


----------



## Mrs G

Snowdrop said:


> Great news Wrighty and Mrs G - FX for both of you! :happydance:

Hope today goes well. xxx


----------



## krissi

Well I am officially down regging, first jab today... if I pluck up the courage to do it! Scan went well ovaries all quiet except for the PCOS, also had a trial embryo transfer and they said cervix central and easy access!! Think thats good, not happy with my blood pressure 137/109 but did tell them I have been up since 4:30 and so nervous so they will redo at a later date.

Start stimms Fri 02/10 all being well and scans 05/10, 07/10 and 09/10 with poss EC 14/10 and ET 19/10.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Good news Krissi! Hope your first jab goes ok - I feel once you do one, the rest are a piece of cake.

I have EC on Monday. Tomorrow is my last day of stims - with trigger tomorrow night. Scan today showed 19 follies.


----------



## Mrs G

Great news Krissi and Cupcake:happydance:

So the news from the clinic today is 4 embies made it through the night. The others are all GRADE A!!! so we have 2 frosties and 2 back where they should be.
Keep everything crossed for us girls.[-o&lt;

xx


----------



## Jane1972

Thats fantastic news will have everything crossed for you Mrs G.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Mrs G hope ET went well congrats on being PUPO i wont be far behind you lol :dust::hug::hugs:xxxx

Brambletess - thanks hun. i too have a good felling about this time but dont know why lol. hope the last 5 days go quick for you and i so hope you get that :bfp: you deserve :dust::hug::hugs:xxxx

Krissi - Good luck with your 1st injection. after the 1st the rest will be a piece of cake :dust::hug::hugs:xxxx

well im getiing very nervous for tomorrow. cant believe im gonna be PUPO again.
im not going on my own now my friend is coming too which will be good. didnt really like the thought of me going on my own and im hoping hubby will be home by the time i get back from the hospital

hope everyone else is doing ok

:dust::hug::hugs:xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

dont know why it posted twice lol


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Great news Krissi and Cupcake:happydance:
> 
> So the news from the clinic today is 4 embies made it through the night. The others are all GRADE A!!! so we have 2 frosties and 2 back where they should be.
> Keep everything crossed for us girls.[-o&lt;
> 
> xx

Great news hun. You ended up with 4 Grade A´s like me... two put back in and two snow babies!!! What a coincidence! What are you hoping for twins or would prefer just one if you had the option of course?!! lol :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> Great news Krissi and Cupcake:happydance:
> 
> So the news from the clinic today is 4 embies made it through the night. The others are all GRADE A!!! so we have 2 frosties and 2 back where they should be.
> Keep everything crossed for us girls.[-o&lt;
> 
> xx

have everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Great news Krissi and Cupcake:happydance:
> 
> So the news from the clinic today is 4 embies made it through the night. The others are all GRADE A!!! so we have 2 frosties and 2 back where they should be.
> Keep everything crossed for us girls.[-o&lt;
> 
> xx
> 
> Great news hun. You ended up with 4 Grade A´s like me... two put back in and two snow babies!!! What a coincidence! What are you hoping for twins or would prefer just one if you had the option of course?!! lol :hugs:Click to expand...

Let's hope it brings me the luck you had hun! I quite fancy the idea of twins, one of each, if I get the choice!!!


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> have everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx

And you tomorrow hun. How many are you having put back?
x


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> have everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> And you tomorrow hun. How many are you having put back?
> xClick to expand...

im hopefully having 2 put back


----------



## Snowdrop

Mrs G - great news on the 4 Grade A's :happydance: I have everything crossed for you!

Krissi - Good luck with the first injection, the next couple of weeks will fly by (well, they did for me anyway)

Cupcake - 19 follies sounds fab to me! Enjoy your last day of injections tomorrow.

Wrighty - good luck for tomorrow and good that you'll have some company, I don't think I could go on my own.

I had EC today and they collected 6 eggs, one more than they found in the scan on Wednesday. FX for the report tomorrow morning 8-[

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

:hugs: and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## maz

Congrats snowdrop - 6 eggs is a great number ... fingers crossed for a super duper fertilisation rate ...


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Kath - that is great news for re: your embies!! Well done hun - you must be stoked.

And good luck Wrighty.......I'm FX for a sticky bean/s !!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still poking around here, still sad but getting better one day at a time. Witch gave me some hellish cramps today at least I think it was witch had to go to urgent care cause I was crying it hurt so bad. But ok now, drugs are working.

So I officially officially belong here now ladies... hopefully will be starting down regging at or near end of nov, still a ways away though, will keep you updated.

I am thinking of having 3 embies at 3 days old put back or 2 blasties for optimal chances but thats still far away to. I just like to have decisions made in advance.

Good luck everyone who is testing or pupo and having collections done.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

HI everyone

Does anyone know who wrote in their journal about 2 days ago about their clinic not liking the use of Chinese herbs??? I think it was one of you UK ladies going to the CARE clinic?? Just want to give this info to my acupuncturist......


I have triggered this evening. 36 hours till EC and counting.


----------



## Mrs G

Cupcake Queen said:


> HI everyone
> 
> Does anyone know who wrote in their journal about 2 days ago about their clinic not liking the use of Chinese herbs??? I think it was one of you UK ladies going to the CARE clinic?? Just want to give this info to my acupuncturist......
> 
> 
> I have triggered this evening. 36 hours till EC and counting.

Hun I just replied in the other thread, it was chocci but not sure if here or in her journal x


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Thanks Kath - will check it out.

Hope you are taking care hun - PUPO ladies need their rest :)


----------



## chocci

Cupcake Queen said:


> Thanks Kath - will check it out.
> 
> Hope you are taking care hun - PUPO ladies need their rest :)

It was on here hun and it was me. I had read and heard a few times and CARe suggest not to use them. When i looked for the link on CARE though i could only find one from 2005. I think we do need to be careful what we put in our bodies though its just my opinion. I agree with things like accupuncture and believe they truley work although there may also be a sligh placebo affect. With regards to taking something I worry that if they were proven to work they would be licenced treatments in the western world, if you know what i mean. I personally wont take things like that but each to their ownt i suppose. Let me see if i can find the link even though its pretty old.........just a sec


----------



## chocci

Hey its still a sticky post too on the general forum......

https://www.carefertility.com/ivf/viewtopic.php?t=12853

Hope this helps hun :) I know we all try everything when going through IVF..............i am gonna give up chocolate next time hahaha...........seriously!!! :) xXXX


----------



## chocci

Hey all you lovely ladies approaching 2ww and in 2ww i just want to wish you all the best of luck in getting your BFPs and hopefully when i get back (or if i cant wait i might logon during) from my holiday i will see lots of BFPS to keep all of us ladies who are tryings hopes up and egg us on to continue!! You all deserve it and i will be thinking of you all XXXX


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Chocci - enjoy your holiday :hug::hugs: xxxxx

Mrs G - hope your getting lots of rest :dust::hug::hugs: xxxxx

Well im home relaxing now. i have 2 embies back where they belong so im officially PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance: test date is 10th october but :witch: due on the 6th so just waiting now

hope everyone is well 

:dust::hug::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck wrighty and mrs G! 
I took my first clomid pill today, even if it doesn't work at least I am tyring something and it will make me O 4 or 5 days sooner which means a 29ish day cycle and less waiting for ICSI treatment! I am feeling more positive about it all as the days go on. I can't wait to be pupo.


----------



## maz

Hi Kelly

I'm glad you're starting to feel a bit more positive. For what it's worth - and this is only my opinion - I think you made the right decision in going straight to ICSI. I hope it works for you first time.

:hugs:

Good luck to everyone else currently in the horrendous TWW - hopefully we'll see plenty of :bfp:s very soon.


----------



## Kelly9

haha, maz we didn't make the decision the doctor said this is pretty much your only option and gives you the best chance so we said (after upset and such) lets do it.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Chocci - have a great holiday hun :wave: And you can't give up chocolate next cycle- with your name - it just wouldn't work!!!! :rofl:

Kelly - good luck with the Clomid - I tried it for 2 cycles and it made me Mrs Cranky Pants!! I hope it doesn't affect your moods.

Wrighty - good to hear you are taking it easy.

Just a little something from my journal I thought I would post here so you could all have a laugh:

I took my trigger (ovidrel) tonight - 36 hrs to go. Read the little pamphlet that came in the box and found out that it is made with genetically engineered Chinese Hamster Ovary cells!!!! Sheesh!! The lengths we women will go to get our baby. Yesterday I was injecting pregnant women's pee (pregnyl), today it is hamster ovaries (and Chinese ones at that!).


----------



## Snowdrop

ET tomorrow so FX I'll be joining the girls in the PUPO Gang! :happydance::happydance:

Cupcake, good luck for EC, hope it goes well. I think I'm glad I didn't read what was in my drugs, I don't like the sound of pregnant women's wee or Chinese hamster ovaries :haha:

Chocci, have a great holiday.

And Good Luck to everyone else :dust:


----------



## wrightywales

Snowdrop said:


> ET tomorrow so FX I'll be joining the girls in the PUPO Gang! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Cupcake, good luck for EC, hope it goes well. I think I'm glad I didn't read what was in my drugs, I don't like the sound of pregnant women's wee or Chinese hamster ovaries :haha:
> 
> Chocci, have a great holiday.
> 
> And Good Luck to everyone else :dust:

Good luck with ET tomorrow cant wait for you to join the 2ww club

fx we all get our :bfp:s

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Chinese hampster ovaries? This is what I get to look forward to :rofl: 

Have a great holiday chocci, I responded in my journal to your post btw.

OMG I can't wait to start treatment already!


----------



## gumb69

hope you are feeling ok Kelly

wrighty and MRs G let's hope the the PUPO stays x Mrs G when is your test date?

snowdrop good luck for tomorrow x 

chocci - enjoy your jollyday. i'm not sure did i miss what happend with your FET in SEptember. are you PUPO as well, or did the dreaded Biatch come xx sorry if i missed you post on it. 

hi everyone else xxxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi everyone

I'm back from my EC - I got 15 eggs this time. FX for fertilisation.


----------



## NeyNey

AF is making her appearance today!!!

:wohoo:

It's still technically spotting, but there is darker colours to the flow mid morning, she should be here with a vengance by tomorrow (fingers crossed) and our cycle can begin!!

https://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee70/blackballoons713/doingthehappydance.gif


----------



## NeyNey

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm back from my EC - I got 15 eggs this time. FX for fertilisation.


Everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Great news about AF turning up and I LOVE the weird dancing cat!!

:)


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats cupcake and neyney! I have decided that waiting sucks.


----------



## NeyNey

Thanks girls :)

Now we're officially CD1 - flow has started.


----------



## Lilly123

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm back from my EC - I got 15 eggs this time. FX for fertilisation.

Great news honey!!! FX!!!!

Good luck Neyney for your cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Good luck Ney Ney, its wierd being pleased about AF for a change isn't it!!

Cupcake great news about EC fingers crossed for the fertilisation report x

OK have been injecting down regs since Fri and they are giving me the worst headaches is there any tips from the pros on what I can do to make them less severe seeing as I have to keep this up for another 3 weeks!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Ney Ney - Yay for CD 1!!

Krissi - I would say drink as much water as you can. Growing follies means lots of fluid and so the more you drink water the less chance you have of becoming dehydrated and hence headaches. Electrolyte drinks (gatorade etc) are good too - my clinic encouraged me to drink these drinks.

Hope this helps


----------



## noddysgirl84

:happydance: Ney Ney!

Cupcake - posted in your journal but FX again for the fertilisation report!


----------



## Mrs G

Great news cupcake.:happydance: Keep us posted with fert report hun.

Neyney, YAY for :witch: What is your plan of action now hun??

Krissi, I agree with cupcake's comment about water. Dehydrationis the biggest cause of headaches. I also used one of those menthol sticks you rub on your head.

Kelly :hugs: for waiting.

Gumb my official test date is 9th Oct but not sure I'll make it that far without caving in!!

:kiss: to all

xx


----------



## wrightywales

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm back from my EC - I got 15 eggs this time. FX for fertilisation.

WOW CONGRATS 15 EGGS IS GREAT. GOOD LUCK FOR GOOD FERTILITY REPORT TOMORROW :hug::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

NeyNey said:


> Thanks girls :)
> 
> Now we're officially CD1 - flow has started.

congrats on the :witch: showing

Good luck with your cycle :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi wrighty. Are you going to test early or hang on til official date? I'm thinking of doing a test maybe Wed to see if trigger has gone. Jane and brambletess did one about a week after EC and got neg. At least then WHEN it shows pos we'll know it's for real!!

So are you chilling out? I've just blubbed my way through Dirty Dancing!!

xx


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> Hi wrighty. Are you going to test early or hang on til official date? I'm thinking of doing a test maybe Wed to see if trigger has gone. Jane and brambletess did one about a week after EC and got neg. At least then WHEN it shows pos we'll know it's for real!!
> 
> So are you chilling out? I've just blubbed my way through Dirty Dancing!!
> 
> xx

hi Mrs G

i might test early mines been done on a natural cycle so no drugs in my system AF due 4 days before so if shes a no show for a couple of days i might test on the 8th

yes been chilling out watching dvds lol. hubby well looking after me so enjoying it lol

:dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm back from my EC - I got 15 eggs this time. FX for fertilisation.

Great stuff hun thats really good... when is ET? :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Hi wrighty. Are you going to test early or hang on til official date? I'm thinking of doing a test maybe Wed to see if trigger has gone. Jane and brambletess did one about a week after EC and got neg. At least then WHEN it shows pos we'll know it's for real!!
> 
> So are you chilling out? I've just blubbed my way through Dirty Dancing!!
> 
> xx

Hi Kath, how you feeling hun? Pregnant i hope! :happydance:


----------



## Snowdrop

Just a quick update from me. ET today - 2 back on board :happydance::happydance: 

The other 2 were not good enough to put on ice so no backups, but hey, it only takes 1!

Can I officially join the PUPO gang?

Anyway it might be early but I'm completely shattered and heading for an early night :sleep:

:hugs: to all.


----------



## wrightywales

Snowdrop said:


> Just a quick update from me. ET today - 2 back on board :happydance::happydance:
> 
> The other 2 were not good enough to put on ice so no backups, but hey, it only takes 1!
> 
> Can I officially join the PUPO gang?
> 
> Anyway it might be early but I'm completely shattered and heading for an early night :sleep:
> 
> :hugs: to all.

congrats on being PUPO welcome to the club lol few of us now :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## maz

Congrats on being PUPO snowdrop ... you won't need any frosties as I'm sure it'll work this time for you...

xx


----------



## gumb69

fingers crossed for all you ladies. xx
hope you all have your feet up and relaxing and taking it easy x


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Hi wrighty. Are you going to test early or hang on til official date? I'm thinking of doing a test maybe Wed to see if trigger has gone. Jane and brambletess did one about a week after EC and got neg. At least then WHEN it shows pos we'll know it's for real!!
> 
> So are you chilling out? I've just blubbed my way through Dirty Dancing!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Kath, how you feeling hun? Pregnant i hope! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi hun, I'm good thanks. Feel really bloated and fat!!! x


----------



## Mrs G

Snowdrop said:


> Just a quick update from me. ET today - 2 back on board :happydance::happydance:
> 
> The other 2 were not good enough to put on ice so no backups, but hey, it only takes 1!
> 
> Can I officially join the PUPO gang?
> 
> Anyway it might be early but I'm completely shattered and heading for an early night :sleep:
> 
> :hugs: to all.

YYAAYYY for 2 embies!! Welcome to the PUPO gang!! xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

ET is Saturday Sammy - but not sure what time - will ring clinic today to see.


----------



## Kelly9

I still wait, I am not expecting a miracle so I doubt I will get a call to start treatment for this cycle. Hoping for next cycle though! 

Yay for the pupo gang!!!! I have some high hopes for you guys.


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Lots of luck to those waiting procedures and those waiting BT results!!!


----------



## lioness168

Have an IVF appointment tomorrow, start injections. Looking forward to it :)!!!


----------



## wrightywales

hi everyone

Brambletess - hope your ok not long now till official test date :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxx
Lioness - good luck with appointment tomorrow and good luck with your cycle :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxx
Neyney - good luck with your cycle :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxx
Mrs G & Snowdrop - hope your both getting lots of rest :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxx

hope everyone else is doing ok 

Well im doing ok. not been doing much at all cos hubby wont let me. Been feeling a little crampy since yesterday hope its a good sign but other than that i dont feel any different. ive never really symptom spotted ladies so what should i be looking for?

:dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## krissi

Got bleed today after stopping the 2 week course of the pill so strt stimming on Fri evening!!

Headaches are improving but have to say won't be sorry when i can stop these injections, roll on 14th Oct!!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Oh wow Lioness! That is great news you start tomorrow - good luck hun! If you have any questions let me know. Once you get the hang of it, it's all good.

Brambletess - how are you going?

Wrighty - take your DH's advice and take it easy. As for symptoms - for both pregnancies I had incredibly sore boobs and also craving for salty food which is odd as I have a sweet tooth.

Kelly I do hope you get a call this cycle!!


As for me - fertilisation report is in - we have 11 embies at the moment. Of the 15 eggs they harvested, 12 were mature and of those, 11 fertilised. I do not have my hopes up as this is the number we got last time and then all eggs were fragmented and we pretty much lost the lot except for 1 that got put back. Speaking of the one that was put back - I asked lab today for the sex of the embie (as we had genetic testing done) and it was a boy :(


----------



## Lilly123

Latest update! Good luck to all the PUPO ladies!!! :kiss:


https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: - pregnant with twins 
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: - 12 week scan - 16 September
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: - 12 week scan - 18 September
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan and all ok!

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - EC 16 September PUPO [-o&lt;

Jane1972 - ET 18 September PUPO [-o&lt;

Mrs G - ET 25 September PUPO [-o&lt;

Snowdrop - ET 28 September PUPO [-o&lt;

Wrightwhales - FET 26 September PUPO [-o&lt; Test date 10 Oct


*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

Mrs F - started down regg 17 September

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

Kelly9 

CupcakeQueen - EC 28 September

Beckic - start down regg 10 October

Krissi - estimated EC 19 October

Noddysgirl - start down regg 23 October

Maz

Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI

​


----------



## wrightywales

Cupcake Queen said:


> Oh wow Lioness! That is great news you start tomorrow - good luck hun! If you have any questions let me know. Once you get the hang of it, it's all good.
> 
> Brambletess - how are you going?
> 
> Wrighty - take your DH's advice and take it easy. As for symptoms - for both pregnancies I had incredibly sore boobs and also craving for salty food which is odd as I have a sweet tooth.
> 
> Kelly I do hope you get a call this cycle!!
> 
> 
> As for me - fertilisation report is in - we have 11 embies at the moment. Of the 15 eggs they harvested, 12 were mature and of those, 11 fertilised. I do not have my hopes up as this is the number we got last time and then all eggs were fragmented and we pretty much lost the lot except for 1 that got put back. Speaking of the one that was put back - I asked lab today for the sex of the embie (as we had genetic testing done) and it was a boy :(

congrats for a great ferilisation report 11 is brill :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## krissi

Good luck Cupcake, sure it will be fine xxx


----------



## gumb69

All will be fine xx

i've my fx for all you lovely ladies x


----------



## Kelly9

Yes let us know cupcake! I hope you get lots of good ones!

Still no call but not expecting it this cycle. Maybe the next. I can't wait!


----------



## Brambletess

Hi guys just a quick note from me to say it was a BFN for me, very sad about it but coping ok. I still have another funded go which will probably be Dec/Jan. 

Cupcake - fantastic news, really hope the fertalisation report comes back better this time

Wrightwales - hope 2ww is going ok.


----------



## krissi

So sorry hun, was the bloods or POAS?


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Aw Brambletess - so sorry to hear about your BFN - hope you and DH are doing ok.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Just an update....todays IVF appointment went very well, very informative :)

Here's my upcoming dates:
Start Synarel today - 30 Sept
Start Gonal F or Purgeon (Stims) - 8th Oct
Blood Test - 14th Oct
Ultrasound - 17th Oct
Ovidrel trigger shot - 17th or 18th Oct (Approx)
E/C - 19 - 23rd Oct (Approx)
E/T - 2 to 5 days after EC.

DH and I are very excited!!!


----------



## krissi

Oooooo!! You are only 4 days behind my schedule we are pretty much IVF cycle buddies!!

Glad it went well hun xx


----------



## lioness168

Krissi...thats cool. Are you on the synarel at the moment? How are you going? FX it will only take one cycle to achieve our BFP !!!!!!!!


----------



## krissi

I am on Burselin injections as they said more effective and cheaper (like £200 cheaper!!)

Then I start Gonal F on Fri. Injections not pleasent but not as bad as you think.


----------



## lioness168

How exciting...looking forward to hearing how you go on Friday with Gonal F. Injections dont worry me too much, we are just so happy to be getting closer to our dream! Its great to have a cycle buddy...we can check in on how each other is going! :)


----------



## Snowdrop

Brambletess - so sorry to hear it wasn't good news, hope you're OK :hugs:

Krissi and Lioness - good to hear all is progressing and you have a schedule - good luck!

Nothing really to report from me, just that this has got to be the longest 2WW ever and I'm not even half way through!

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## lioness168

snowdrop....sorry to hear you are in the dreaded 2ww...chin-up...and I hope you can find something to distract yourself with to make it go faster :)


----------



## wrightywales

Brambletess said:


> Hi guys just a quick note from me to say it was a BFN for me, very sad about it but coping ok. I still have another funded go which will probably be Dec/Jan.
> 
> Cupcake - fantastic news, really hope the fertalisation report comes back better this time
> 
> Wrightwales - hope 2ww is going ok.

so sorry brambletess thinking of you :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxx

my 2ww is going very slow feeling a bit down today. had a vivid dream i was pregnant and then woke up sweating. still feeling crampy but they are starting to feel more like AF is on her way:sad1:

Mrs G and Snowdrop hope your both doing ok

hope every1 else is ok :hugs::hug:xxxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Snowdrop said:


> Brambletess - so sorry to hear it wasn't good news, hope you're OK :hugs:
> 
> Krissi and Lioness - good to hear all is progressing and you have a schedule - good luck!
> 
> Nothing really to report from me, just that this has got to be the longest 2WW ever and I'm not even half way through!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone.

i agree with you snowdrop going really really slow for me too

and to top it off i feel like s**t got a cold and headache


----------



## Lilly123

Welcome Lioness!! All the best with your cycle!! 

So sorry brambles.. big hugs.. :hugs::hugs::hugs: your dream will come true :hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone else :flower: hope u r all well

xxxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## gumb69

wrightywales - sorry :hugs:

lioness - best of luck 

Snowdrop/cupcake/mrs g/chocci/krissi x best of luck

kelly - hope you get the phone call soon

only a few more days till ovulation for me :happydance::happydance: shame i'm going away in the middle of it. hopefully :sex: on days previous will have me covered. (8,9,10,12,13,) going away on cd13 in afternoon and back on cd15. reckon i'll ovulate on cd 14.
wonder if should just :sex:every day between now and friday. or do i skip tonight. :dohh::wacko:(cd11)


----------



## Sammy2009

:dust::dust::dust: Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry Brambletess! I hope it works out for you next time!

I didn't get a call this cycle so I am out. Will have to wait and report period for next cycle but should be O'ing sooner then usual as I took clomid this month, last pill today so should O in the next 5 to 9 days. Bring on the witch I wanna call in again!

If I can't manage the injections on my own which I am sure I can I at least have a whole school of nursing students eager to help! :rofl: They'll all be chasing me down the hall wanting to poke me!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

Kelly - Sorry your not starting this month. Good luck for next month. once you've done your first injection the rest will be a piece of cake. I had a practice go in the hospital with the nurse showing me how to do it 

I'm feeling a bit better now my headache has gone and the cramps seem to have calmed down now as well. Still feel crappy with the cold but can handle that on its own. I have been tucked up in bed all day with hubby supplying me with hot chocolate and hot water bottles so cant really complain to much. 

:dust::hug::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope DH takes care of me like that when I go through this. Although I will be in class so I can't be to inactive. If I don't get in next cycle then most of my meds and procedures will be in dec when I am out of class which would be nice, it means waiting an extra month which I would rather not do but if I Have to I wouldn't complain for that reason. 2 more months to go how will I make it? Unless a miracle happens that is.


----------



## maz

Sorry it didn't work out for you brambletess. Take plenty of time to recover mentally and physically from this cycle, and i'm sure next time will be better for you.

SD - this TWW is the worst in the world - far worse than any other you'll ever have been through. Hopefully you'll get a great outcome at the end of it. Are you going to POAS early?


----------



## NeyNey

Tess honey I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: :hug: :hugs: Thinking of you guys xoxoxox.

Wales - lots of luck hun, I bet the TWW is driving you nuts!! Have everything crossed for you xoxox


Lots of luck everyone...


----------



## Cupcake Queen

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> Kelly - Sorry your not starting this month. Good luck for next month. once you've done your first injection the rest will be a piece of cake. I had a practice go in the hospital with the nurse showing me how to do it
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better now my headache has gone and the cramps seem to have calmed down now as well. Still feel crappy with the cold but can handle that on its own. I have been tucked up in bed all day with hubby supplying me with hot chocolate and hot water bottles so cant really complain to much.
> 
> :dust::hug::hugs:

Wrighty - Good to hear DH is looking after you and you are feeling better. My clinic advised no hot showers/baths/water bottles during 2ww? Did your clinic say anything about this?


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Ladies

Ok - I have an update on where our embies are at.

So we had 11 that fertilised and now:

* 4 are looking good and are 6-10 cells and suitable for biopsy for genetic test. Only minor fragmentation.

* 2 have more significant fragmentation but are still 6-10 cells and suitable for biopsy, so we are going to give them a go.

* 3 are only at 4 cell stage, so we are not going to biopsy those, but keep growing them to see if any of them make it to Day 5.

*2 stopped at 1-2 cell growth.


So overall good news - because we have less fragmentation than last time and of those that are fragmented, they still may be ok.

ET Saturday.

We get update tomorrow on biopsy results and which ones are still going.

So FX!!


----------



## Mrs G

Great news cupcake!! Keeping everything crossed for Saturday for you hun. :hugs:

My clinic also warned about raising body temp. No saunas, hot baths or water bottles.

I tested again this morning to see the departure of HCG and there is still a really really faint line but much lighter than yesterday. Today is 8dpo and I feel absolutely nothing! Not sure if to test again tomorrow to check on trigger or to leave it. Also can't decide when to start testing "for real". Have never made it past 13dpo before without :witch: arriving. 

:hugs: and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Snowdrop

maz said:


> SD - this TWW is the worst in the world - far worse than any other you'll ever have been through. Hopefully you'll get a great outcome at the end of it. Are you going to POAS early?

Maz - Undecided really. Sometimes I think I will and then I think I'll wait and then I think I will, and then I think I'll wait :dohh:. But I'm going to stock up just in case I develop a POAS addiction :haha:

Cupcake - I've posted in your journal but just wanted to repeat - :thumbup:for the good news and FX that it continues with tomorrow's update :hugs:

:hugs: to my PUPO buddies and to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Cupcake Queen said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> Kelly - Sorry your not starting this month. Good luck for next month. once you've done your first injection the rest will be a piece of cake. I had a practice go in the hospital with the nurse showing me how to do it
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better now my headache has gone and the cramps seem to have calmed down now as well. Still feel crappy with the cold but can handle that on its own. I have been tucked up in bed all day with hubby supplying me with hot chocolate and hot water bottles so cant really complain to much.
> 
> :dust::hug::hugs:
> 
> Wrighty - Good to hear DH is looking after you and you are feeling better. My clinic advised no hot showers/baths/water bottles during 2ww? Did your clinic say anything about this?Click to expand...

no they didnt but didnt have it down there had on the back of my neck hope thats ok but never really used it long had a visitor and it went cold


----------



## Mrs G

Oh god, am sure that's fine hun!! I was just told not to have it on tummy. 

How's your 2ww? Are you symptom spotting??

x


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> Oh god, am sure that's fine hun!! I was just told not to have it on tummy.
> 
> How's your 2ww? Are you symptom spotting??
> 
> x

its really dragging. dont really know what to spot for


----------



## Mrs G

I know, I'm the same! I'm pretty sure the trigger has all gone now, I tested this morning and the line was barely visable. Just need to keep myself from testing again tomorrow now...!!

x


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> I know, I'm the same! I'm pretty sure the trigger has all gone now, I tested this morning and the line was barely visable. Just need to keep myself from testing again tomorrow now...!!
> 
> x

ive not had the urge to test yet will do soon though :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> I know, I'm the same! I'm pretty sure the trigger has all gone now, I tested this morning and the line was barely visable. Just need to keep myself from testing again tomorrow now...!!
> 
> x
> 
> ive not had the urge to test yet will do soon though :rofl:Click to expand...

Got everything crossed for you hun xx:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> I know, I'm the same! I'm pretty sure the trigger has all gone now, I tested this morning and the line was barely visable. Just need to keep myself from testing again tomorrow now...!!
> 
> x
> 
> ive not had the urge to test yet will do soon though :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Got everything crossed for you hun xx:hugs:Click to expand...

i have everthing crossed for you too hun :dust::hug::hugs:xxxx


----------



## MrsF

hi ladies,

brambletess, so sorry for you news hun, thinking of you x x x x 

hope everyone else is ok and getting through the stage you're at ok x x x x x (sorry, my memory is crap at the minute, nurse assured me today i'm not going crazy and it will come back, lol...)

well, had down reg scan today and ovaries have stopped, so i officially started stimms today! Not sure about anyone else, but when i got my drugs, i looked at all the needles, and man, there were some big ass ones....spent all last night worried about using them today, and when i got there for my second lot of injection training, to my relief, the big ass needles are for mixing......phew.....and thank the lord..... 

so, scans booked for next tues and thurs, so fx'd the follies will produce some good quality eggs.

lots of love and thoughts ladies x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> I know, I'm the same! I'm pretty sure the trigger has all gone now, I tested this morning and the line was barely visable. Just need to keep myself from testing again tomorrow now...!!
> 
> x

I hope the test is negative tomorrow so we can get a nice juicy positive in a couple of days.... as soon as you know that trigger shot is out of your system its all systems GO!!!!!! I cant wait to hear your daily reports.... :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

MrsF said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> brambletess, so sorry for you news hun, thinking of you x x x x
> 
> hope everyone else is ok and getting through the stage you're at ok x x x x x (sorry, my memory is crap at the minute, nurse assured me today i'm not going crazy and it will come back, lol...)
> 
> well, had down reg scan today and ovaries have stopped, so i officially started stimms today! Not sure about anyone else, but when i got my drugs, i looked at all the needles, and man, there were some big ass ones....spent all last night worried about using them today, and when i got there for my second lot of injection training, to my relief, the big ass needles are for mixing......phew.....and thank the lord.....
> 
> so, scans booked for next tues and thurs, so fx'd the follies will produce some good quality eggs.
> 
> lots of love and thoughts ladies x x x

Yay for stimming!! Lots of luck hun xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> I know, I'm the same! I'm pretty sure the trigger has all gone now, I tested this morning and the line was barely visable. Just need to keep myself from testing again tomorrow now...!!
> 
> x
> 
> I hope the test is negative tomorrow so we can get a nice juicy positive in a couple of days.... as soon as you know that trigger shot is out of your system its all systems GO!!!!!! I cant wait to hear your daily reports.... :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Have posted pics in my journal, and yes this is becoming an obsession!!

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck PUPO ladies!!!!! 

I am cd8 now i think still waiting for ov.

Way to go cupcake


----------



## vineyard

Best of luck to all you PUPO ladies!!!


----------



## lioness168

Good luck girls xoxo. I think I am getting side effects from the Synarel...man...I'm so teary at times and I am only on day 3. Any advice on how to deal with this, I hope this gets better.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Lioness - just keep your fluids up hun - not much more else you can do unfortunately except just know that it is temporary and it will pass.

For those that are interested - update from my journal:
Day 4 Embie Update
We have received some updated information on our embies:

6 embies were suitable for biopsy and genetic testing. Of those 6, three have abnormal chromosomes and are not viable.

Of the 3 remaining, they were unable to get any information on with regards to genetic abnormalities, which is a bit disappointing.

So we will see what is left tomorrow morning for transfer. I am a bit nervous about putting an embie back that hasn't been tested, mainly because of my bad quality eggs which generally have a greater chance of chromosomal abnormalities. I just hope there isn't another m/c on the cards.

On top of this - I am so bloated today! I don't know why, I have been drinking heaps of water and exercising quite a bit. Have had to send DH out on his own tonight to a friend's b'day dinner as none of my freakin' clothes fit!! I swear I have gained 5 kg in 2 days. Feeling like shit right about now.


----------



## krissi

Good luck for tomorrow Cupcake.

Well started stimming today, double jabs for next 2 weeks yuck, although getting used to them but OMG the mood swings one minute laughing, then crying and grumpy, god I must be a nightmare to be around!!


----------



## Mrs G

:hugs: cupcake, fx there will be some little good ones for tomorrow xx

Krissi, ikwym! I was exactly the same. Just think how close you are now though!!!

xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Cupcake- good luck for tomorrow hope theres a couple of good embies to be put bk :hug::hugs:xxxxx
Snowdrop & Mrs G - hope the 2ww is going ok for you both :dust::hug::hugs:xxx
well i seem to have lost all my PMA today ..... if found please return as it is really needed ..... lol gotta laugh otherwise i think id go mad ..... think its my own fault looking at a tww site and realising im having no symptom yet. I know i might not be getting any yet but i so want to feel something.

:dust::hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxx to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bek74

Hi all, I am Bek. I hope you don't mind me crashing in on your all. I haven't ben able to read all the posts on here as there are just so many LOL.

Hubby and I are starting out first IVF cycle on the 10th of this month, well that is when I start the nasal spray, and to be honest I am a little concerned about the mood swings, I don't want to be horrible to my children and jump down their throats. I told hubby I may start to put the christmas lights up then so it can help keep me busy and focused (they usually take me about a month to get them all up anyway).

I am really scared about the whole process, scared is actually an under statement, so i could use all the support I can get right at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## krissi

Hi Bek this little group are so supportive its unbelievable so you are in the right place fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Welcome Bek - I am in Brisbane too! Which clinic are you going to?! I am very excited to see another Brisbanite on here! I am going through Life Fertility in Spring Hill.

best of luck with your cycle. The drugs aren't too bad and generally don't affect moods too much -it is just temporary and a means to an end.


----------



## bek74

Cupcake Queen said:


> Welcome Bek - I am in Brisbane too! Which clinic are you going to?! I am very excited to see another Brisbanite on here! I am going through Life Fertility in Spring Hill.
> 
> best of luck with your cycle. The drugs aren't too bad and generally don't affect moods too much -it is just temporary and a means to an end.

I live in Aspley (near chermside) so on the Northside. We are going through Queensland Fertility Group at the North West hospital, so far they seem very kind and really helpful.
I am happy that I only have to pay one fee and all scans, bloods tests etc are all included in that price. I only have to pay $110 for the nasal spray seperatly and they bill my health fund and medicare for the doctors bill directly and the nurse said my out of pocket would be about $30 for that.
All up my out of pocket should be around $1800 for the first cycle, so that is very exceptable to me.

Geezzzz I hope the government don't change that medicare safety net for IVF on Jan 1st, cause if this round doesn't work, I will be up for alot more money come Jan. They were also considering keeping the safety net for IVF but limiting the rounds you can claim depending on your age, and I think over 35yrs they were going to put in for 3 rounds per year, but anything more than that and the patient has to fort the bill. This could have a huge impact on the standard family.

So where are you at with your IVF cycle? and how are things going? Would this be your first?


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Bek

I live in McDowall :) So we are very close. I have been to North West for other procedures and they are really good there. When I finally get my baby - I will go there for the birth.

I am on my 2nd cycle and am actually having embryo transfer tomorrow. First round worked but I miscarried shortly after. I got pregnant naturally last year but also miscarried and had D&C at North West. A summary of our fertility 'issues' are at bottom of my post 

Are you seeing Dr Watson?I hear he is very good - he is impossible to get an appt with for gynaeo/obste unless you are one of his IVF patients.

Yeah it sux about Medicare and all that. We have been out of pocket about $3k, but only because we chose to have our embryo's genetically tested as well which is $2k which you don't get back (so saving that for next year's tax return). OVerall cost between clinics is about the same and we thought we'd go straight into another cycle after our last m/c because of things changing inJan 2010. If this one doesn't work we'll just have to dig into our savings to fund future cycles. From what I have worked out, including genetic testing, we will be out of pocket $7K each cycle from Jan 2010.

As for how things are going - it's been a tumultuous ride - check out my journal if you are interested, but there have been a lot of problems. 

Happy to talk to you about this in another forum if you ever want to meet up or the like. I know QFG have meetings and gatherings where you can meet others going through the same thing- but I don't have that at my clinic.


----------



## bek74

Wow good luck with the transfer, I so hope you get your BFP and it sticks. I will say an extra special pray for you tonight.

I am 35 and have 3 children which hubby and I conceived naturally, after my 3rd son (9yrs ago) I had my tubes tied, and regretted it almost staright away, but having 3 BOYS under the age of four, I pushed it behind and got on with my job at hand. In 2007 I had my tubes reversed and we tried to fall with no luck, had a HSG and showed blockage in both tubes. I gave up for a bit as I was gutted, I had this vision of having them reversed and BINGO I would fall pregnant. I went back into hospital begining of this year and my gyno put die through my tubes (while I was under) and my right tube was closed, but my left was open, but still no luck.
Yes I am seeing Dr Watson and he is great, he said that even though my left tube was open, it may not be open enough for an egg to pass or I may have to much scare tissue.
The success with IVF is reduced due to my age, however he said becauce my partner and I don't have a fertility problem as in such, that it is the plumping that doesn't work, that will increase my chances, so that is some positive news.
Once you are feeling better from the transfer, we for sure should meet up one day, that would be great. I am really nervous about the whole process.
I will take the time to read your journal tomorrow, I really hope this is your month, you will have a June bub.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

For sure Bek we will meet up soon and I can talk you through my experiences with IVF - it's all quite daunting and can sound scary, but if you've got 3 boys to raise - you are definitely tough enough to get through it! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> Cupcake- good luck for tomorrow hope theres a couple of good embies to be put bk :hug::hugs:xxxxx
> Snowdrop & Mrs G - hope the 2ww is going ok for you both :dust::hug::hugs:xxx
> well i seem to have lost all my PMA today ..... if found please return as it is really needed ..... lol gotta laugh otherwise i think id go mad ..... think its my own fault looking at a tww site and realising im having no symptom yet. I know i might not be getting any yet but i so want to feel something.
> 
> :dust::hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxx to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx

Oh hun I am exactly the same!! I feel no different whatsoever. Keep imagining symptoms! Keep up that PMA hun. I'm not feeling that positive about it all tbh but like you say we gotta keep smiling!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Bek, so glad you found us hun
:hugs:


----------



## Snowdrop

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> Cupcake- good luck for tomorrow hope theres a couple of good embies to be put bk :hug::hugs:xxxxx
> Snowdrop & Mrs G - hope the 2ww is going ok for you both :dust::hug::hugs:xxx
> well i seem to have lost all my PMA today ..... if found please return as it is really needed ..... lol gotta laugh otherwise i think id go mad ..... think its my own fault looking at a tww site and realising im having no symptom yet. I know i might not be getting any yet but i so want to feel something.
> 
> :dust::hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxx to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx

Loooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Oh SD, hope you're not too bored hun. I've just sat through the whole box set of Gavin and Stacey!! Very productive!!!

As well as my imaginary boobs today, I've got imaginary tiredness and little imaginary cramps...... :shrug:


----------



## Snowdrop

Welcome Bek! :hi:

Cupcake: everything crossed for tomorrow, thinking of you :hugs:

Wrighty: sorry you've lost your PMA at the mo. I don't just find I have good and bad days with PMA - I have good and bad nano seconds! It's very exhausting isn't it! Don't beat yourself up about lack of symptoms, you may never get any signs except for the 2 pink lines but that's the most important sign! I do know what you mean about wanting to feel something / anything. FX for you. :hugs:

Krissi: I was exactly the same when I was stimming. I've never cried so much, then laughed, then grumped, then cried, then laughed, then....! :headspin: Not long for you now! :happydance:

Mrs G: Hello PUPO Buddy! :hi:

:hugs: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Lioness - just keep your fluids up hun - not much more else you can do unfortunately except just know that it is temporary and it will pass.
> 
> For those that are interested - update from my journal:
> Day 4 Embie Update
> We have received some updated information on our embies:
> 
> 6 embies were suitable for biopsy and genetic testing. Of those 6, three have abnormal chromosomes and are not viable.
> 
> Of the 3 remaining, they were unable to get any information on with regards to genetic abnormalities, which is a bit disappointing.
> 
> So we will see what is left tomorrow morning for transfer. I am a bit nervous about putting an embie back that hasn't been tested, mainly because of my bad quality eggs which generally have a greater chance of chromosomal abnormalities. I just hope there isn't another m/c on the cards.
> 
> On top of this - I am so bloated today! I don't know why, I have been drinking heaps of water and exercising quite a bit. Have had to send DH out on his own tonight to a friend's b'day dinner as none of my freakin' clothes fit!! I swear I have gained 5 kg in 2 days. Feeling like shit right about now.

Hi Hun, well things are definately looking better than last time!!! :happydance:

I was bloated straight the way and have to continued to be like that since so maybe this is a good sign! :thumbup:

is this normal to have that many eggs with chromosomal problems? Im a bit worried now for myself... we have to go for a consultation on Monday to talk about the amnio and then i guess they will book us in to have the procedure done... i really hate waiting for the results of this test as I have had one before. Let us know what happens tomorrow and I hope all goes well for ET, you will be PUPO tomorrow!!!! Yayyy!!!!


----------



## bek74

Mrs G said:


> Hi Bek, so glad you found us hun
> :hugs:

 
Thankyou very much :hugs:



Snowdrop said:


> Welcome Bek! :hi:
> 
> Cupcake: everything crossed for tomorrow, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Wrighty: sorry you've lost your PMA at the mo. I don't just find I have good and bad days with PMA - I have good and bad nano seconds! It's very exhausting isn't it! Don't beat yourself up about lack of symptoms, you may never get any signs except for the 2 pink lines but that's the most important sign! I do know what you mean about wanting to feel something / anything. FX for you. :hugs:
> 
> Krissi: I was exactly the same when I was stimming. I've never cried so much, then laughed, then grumped, then cried, then laughed, then....! :headspin: Not long for you now! :happydance:
> 
> Mrs G: Hello PUPO Buddy! :hi:
> 
> :hugs: to everyone else :hugs:

 
Thanks for the welcome :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Thanks everyone for your well wishes - ET in a few hours.

Sammy - I think because of my PCOS and hence lower egg quality, they are more likely to have chromosomal problems - that is why women with PCOS are more likely to miscarry from chromosomal abnormalities. I wouldn't worry about you hun! You've been there before and it was all good, so no reason not to think this one won't be fine!

Although I am disappointed in the 3 that were abnormal, I guess this has saved me 3 miscarriages. I am just worried about the others that they couldn't analyse. I am just worried in general at the moment! THis stress isn't good for me.


----------



## bek74

Cupcake Queen said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes - ET in a few hours.
> 
> Sammy - I think because of my PCOS and hence lower egg quality, they are more likely to have chromosomal problems - that is why women with PCOS are more likely to miscarry from chromosomal abnormalities. I wouldn't worry about you hun! You've been there before and it was all good, so no reason not to think this one won't be fine!
> 
> Although I am disappointed in the 3 that were abnormal, I guess this has saved me 3 miscarriages. I am just worried about the others that they couldn't analyse. I am just worried in general at the moment! THis stress isn't good for me.

 
Good luck for the transfer today. I just finished reading your 54 page journal, and OMG the rollercoaster of emotions I could read in your posts, just made me cry, it brought back the memories of me after I had my tubes reversed and the disappointment.
Honey I pray this is YOUR moment....

Can I ask why you didn't go to North West and with Dr Watson?, he is much closer to you.

From reading your posts, your cycle with drugs seems different to the one he wants me on.

On the 10th Oct, I will be 21days into my current cycle and that is when he wants me to start the nasal spray, then around the 16th Oct he is predicting I will get my period. Then on day 5 of my period he wants me to start the injections.
Also he doesn't wait till the blastocyst stage (think thats the name) he implants when they are about 2-3days old, he feels that the body HELPS get the embrio to the blastocyst phase. Of course he has said, that if this round doesn't take, I could try waiting till they are around 5days old, but he prefers to implant them at 2-3days.
He is also hoping that I will produce around 15+ eggs and would be happy if we ended up with 8 embrios.

They did mention to me about all the fluids I have to drink and the sports drinks I need to have, but the fact you got so bloated and big is worrying me, lol. Hubby and I don't want anyone to know we are doing this because when I got my tubes reversed we had so many friends say " Oh why?, you already have 3 kids" and when each month I was gutted with disappointment, they kept saying " oh don't worry, you already have 3 kids, why bother having more"

For some reason people think because you already have kids, I shouldn't be feeling this way and get over it. Yes I am thankful for my 3 fantastic sons, they are 12 (13 in dec), 11 and 9 and they are great, but that doesn't change the HUGE gapping whole in my heart, that doesn't change the fact that I want more children, i don't feel complete yet.
I then get the comments " are you doing this for a daughter" I laugh and say yeah, I have had 2 operations, tests etc to get a girl. NO what i want is a healthy baby, yes I would love a daughter, but I would love a son just as much.

Ok sorry for getting away from the matter at hand, and that is YOU..

Good luck and again I having you in my thoughts babe:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all I am still around, busy and headachy from the clomid. Just waiting to O so I can wait for witch and get another shot at treatment. IN the mean time need reading glasses and have lots of school work to do.

For now I am resting though, my poor head.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Aw Kel sorry to hear you are not feeling too good. Take care of you :hugs:

Bek - I didn't go to Dr Watson at North West mainly because DH and I work full time in the city - so it's easy to go have lunch time appointments and scans in Spring Hill - this would be impossible if we were at North West without taking significant time off work (ie can't just 'pop out for coffee with a client' if I have to catch a bus to north west and then one back to town).

And I know what you mean about not being 'fulfilled'............I know that feeling all too well. 

As for how transfer went - here is a post from my journal:
Embie Transfer Report
Ok - how things change over a number of days. Day 3 we had 9 potential embies - today at Day 5, only one had gone to blastocyst. This little embie was 'looking' good today so it was transferred, so I guess I am officially PUPO.

My mood is a bit sombre - I am not just 100% confident. What do I have to base this on? Well we were told that one of the other embies looked really good, but this was one which we had a genetic result on and it had abnormal chromosomes. So even though the embie looked fine and kept developing and doing the right thing, it can still have a sever chromosomal issue (in this case Turners Syndrome, which is what my first :angel: had).

I guess I can just keep hoping -that's all I've got. But doctor today confirmed that we got a whole lot of chromosomal issues due to bad quality eggs. I am not sure what else I can do to improve egg quality than acupuncture, good diet etc. I'm only 32 and find it absurd that I have such bad eggs at this age.

Anyways, not to take away from the fact I am PUPO - but all I can do is have my FX and hope and pray this one is a good one.


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Oh honey, I hope like anything little one sticks :dust: Thinking of you
When do you have your confirmation BT?


----------



## bek74

I am glad it went well today and I will pray like heck that this little one sticks. 
I am more scared now, cause I am 35 (36 in Jan) so my eggs could be stuffed.
Who are you seeing in Spring Hill?, isn't there QFG there also and a Monash clinic up there?


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Bek
I go to Life Fertility in Spring Hill. 

https://www.lifefertility.com.au/

I do think QFG are also in Spring Hill but Dr Watson is only at North West. Dr Sterling who runs Life used to be at Monash.

Don't worry about your eggs! Mine are shite because I have PCOS, that's all. It's something I was born with and nothing I can take to fix it.

As you have 3 healthy boys, I am sure you have great eggs! A friend of mine is 44 and just had a healthy bub - so it's a bit random sometimes.


----------



## bek74

Cupcake Queen said:


> Bek
> I go to Life Fertility in Spring Hill.
> 
> https://www.lifefertility.com.au/
> 
> I do think QFG are also in Spring Hill but Dr Watson is only at North West. Dr Sterling who runs Life used to be at Monash.
> 
> Don't worry about your eggs! Mine are shite because I have PCOS, that's all. It's something I was born with and nothing I can take to fix it.
> 
> As you have 3 healthy boys, I am sure you have great eggs! A friend of mine is 44 and just had a healthy bub - so it's a bit random sometimes.

If things don't work out (which I have just said a pray for you that it will, I hope God knows who Cupcake is, lol)
Have you considered Donor eggs? would that be an option for you? I know if need be it is something I would look into if I had to.
xxx


----------



## lioness168

Hi girls I wish you all well. I was wondering how everyone else has gone going through IVF and balancing work. Did work allow you to take the days needed for appointments, EC/ET as sick leave or did you have to take it as another form of leave? If anyone can give me an idea of how things work that would be great. Its just that I have found out my work has just told me I cannot take the time off needed (appointments, ec,et) as sick leave and I was wondering if this was standard. They also likened it to having cosmetic surgery!!!!!


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> Hi girls I wish you all well. I was wondering how everyone else has gone going through IVF and balancing work. Did work allow you to take the days needed for appointments, EC/ET as sick leave or did you have to take it as another form of leave? If anyone can give me an idea of how things work that would be great.

I don't work outside the home so I can't answer that question and as for the IVF journey, I got no idea, I am only about to start mine on the 10th.
I just wanted to wish you luck:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Lots of luck cupcake :hugs:

My PMA has gone MIA, please let me know if anyone spots it.......:cry:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Bek - Donor eggs aren't really something we want. I want my own biological child as I already have a step-child, so have a little girl in my life that is DH's but not mine. Also, from what I understand getting donor eggs is quite hard and bit on the black market here in Oz! I had friends go through Dr Watson and they tried with donor eggs about 3 times and it didn't work - and they payed a bloody fortune for it!

Lioness - good question!! My clinic is 15 min away from my work - so I go to appointments and scan in my lunch hour or before work as they open early. As for EC - I take this as a sick day (because let's face it - going to hospital shouldn't be taken off your holidays!). My boss does not know what i am going through, so I haven't told him why I have been having a few sick days over the past few months, but as far as I'm concerned, it's none of his business. People get 'sick'. That's what sick leave is for.

As for ET - my first transfer was done on a day off (I get rostered days off) and then my 2nd transfer today on a Saturday. I'd recommend taking a day off for ET - up to you whether you take it as sick leave or annual leave - because you really need to put your feet up and rest.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lioness168

Yeah...well they wont accept an unfit for work Drs certificate as they want to know the reason (even if its non of their business) and if it has to do with IVF they wont allow me to take it as sick leave! DH and I will be making enquiries with the Association/union on Tuesday! And the hid of them to demean the whole procedure as well...I was in tears and lost it. I will probably take alot of annual leave and get away from work for awhile if they are going to be like this.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Lioness that's awful! I am sure they can't do that. If you need to be hospitalised, which is what EC is, then they should not be expecting you to take this as a holiday! Definitely speak to the Union I am sure that is illegal. If they want a reason why you need a sick day off tell them that you need to go to hospital, to go under sedation to get a bloody needle through your vaginal wall to your ovaries to burst follicles and collect eggs. That should be enough for them!!! It's a hospital trip and even if you were having plastic surgery- sick leave is sick leave to take especially when you go to hospital. Sorry - just quite vexed about this.

Do you mind me asking what you do or what industry you are in?


----------



## lioness168

Feel free to be vexed...as we are also!!!!! As if going through IVF isn't stressful enough. Believe it or not I am in forensics with the *** ****** *****!!!! DH and I are fuming. When I was told this I burst into tears and vented to my senior (and I am very private and don't cry infront of other people and keep it together). So DH rang industrial relations who confirmed that I am not allowed to take any time off for IVF as sick leave...even post sedation!!!!!!!!!! And DH rang the IVF clinic and they were also furious as they have never had any problems like this before! Sorry to vent and not have a PMA about it...but I am quite upset over it. I feel frustrated, undervalued and totally unsupported.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hmmm........I would talk to the Union. The police unions are some of the toughest fighters out there. It's discrimination basically. I'm sorry you have to deal with this on top of the whole IVF palaver. You would think the public service/police/gov't would be easier than the private industry.

I don't see why they need a reason on your medical certificate - that's an invasion of privacy. My medical certificate for Monday's EC was simply "needed hospitalisation'. That's it. My certificate for first EC was even more vague - i think the nurse did it and just put "suffering from a medical condition".

Good luck with talking to Union - let us know what happens. 

Hope your stims are going ok!


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> Feel free to be vexed...as we are also!!!!! As if going through IVF isn't stressful enough. Believe it or not I am in forensics with the NSW Police Force!!!! DH and I are fuming. When I was told this I burst into tears and vented to my senior (and I am very private and don't cry infront of other people and keep it together). So DH rang industrial relations who confirmed that I am not allowed to take any time off for IVF as sick leave...even post sedation!!!!!!!!!! And DH rang the IVF clinic and they were also furious as they have never had any problems like this before! Sorry to vent and not have a PMA about it...but I am quite upset over it. I feel frustrated, undervalued and totally unsupported.

Take it to the media, that should shame the Police Force out.

No really, I don't know what you can do other than just take some leave. I feel you will be going through enough with IVF that your body doesn't need anymore stress on it.
Do what is less stressful for you, it may not be right and yes you should fight it, but maybe it isn't worth it. Maybe taking leave, being relaxed will help your chances with IVF..
Good luck:hugs:


----------



## lioness168

I really appreciate the support as I do feel really upset over it all. I will probably take the whole month off as annual leave because I am so stressed about it. I want to be as relaxed as possible so I have the highest chance of success. I will still get Drs certificates and go through the union and try and get some of the time off reimburse as sick leave. I don't want to get too stressed during the cycle...otherwise its all pointless!!!


----------



## bek74

Cupcake Queen said:


> Bek - Donor eggs aren't really something we want. I want my own biological child as I already have a step-child, so have a little girl in my life that is DH's but not mine. Also, from what I understand getting donor eggs is quite hard and bit on the black market here in Oz! I had friends go through Dr Watson and they tried with donor eggs about 3 times and it didn't work - and they payed a bloody fortune for it!

I also have a step daughter, although she turned 18 in April of this year.

I don't know what the success rate is for donor eggs, or the costs. I just saw the sign at the clinic.

For me the difference would be that I was carrying the child, I would bond, I would give birth and it would be mine. An egg alone won't survive, a fertilised egg won't grow into a baby without the love and warmth of a mother. In that case that would be me, that would make the baby mine.
I think my opinion is different because I am an adopted child, as is my brother and we never felt any less our mothers children, we didn't grow up feeling second best, feeling adopted (if that makes sense), if anything we felt really wanted.

I so want this to work for you, I so want this to be your month. After reading your journal (all 54pages, lol) I could feel your excitement and then your pain and disappointment. I want this to stick, I will pray every night that it does.
xxx:hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Best of luck bek and cupcake with your decisions and which ever way things go...I hope you both have a happy and healthy bubs at the end of it. I am so sorry that you girls have to go through all this, I can only imagine how difficult it must be. Its hard enough having unexplained infertility :hugs:


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> I really appreciate the support as I do feel really upset over it all. I will probably take the whole month off as annual leave because I am so stressed about it. I want to be as relaxed as possible so I have the highest chance of success. I will still get Drs certificates and go through the union and try and get some of the time off reimburse as sick leave. I don't want to get too stressed during the cycle...otherwise its all pointless!!!

Exactly hun, do whats best for you, to give you the best chance of success and worry about the other stuff later.
Way to go, good luck and please keep posting how your journey is going. I am also about to start my journey next weekend, so we can go through it together for the first time.
Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Thanks Bek....do you have a journal I can stalk :)? Good luck on your journey....its very exciting. FX it will be our one and only!


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> Lots of luck cupcake :hugs:
> 
> My PMA has gone MIA, please let me know if anyone spots it.......:cry:

maybe our PMA has gone on holiday together cos till cant find mine :rofll:


----------



## wrightywales

cupcake congrats on being PUPO fx it sticks :dust::dust::dust::hug::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> Thanks Bek....do you have a journal I can stalk :)? Good luck on your journey....its very exciting. FX it will be our one and only!

I don't have a journal, never done one up. I will give you a run down on me.
I am 35yrs old, married and have 3 sons. My eldest is 13 in Dec, then my middle boy just turned 11 in June and my baby turned 9 in july.
After I had my 3rd son I had my tubes tied, don't know why, I was only 26 and my friend had done hers, and since the pill makes me sick and I had 3 boys under 4yrs of age, she convinced me it was the right thing to do (yeah right), being hormonal after having a baby didn't help (had tubes done one month after 3rd child).
Anyway after i did it, I cried for days, I was really upset and regreted it straight away, but with 3 young boys to care for, i pushed it aside and got into being a mum of 3.
For years I felt cheated, I felt empty, not complete. I didn't know my tubes could be reversed, I thought they were cut and tied, but they werent, they were clamped. The moment I found out, I rung hubby and we saw my gyno and booked into have them reversed. I thought easy, now I will fall pregnant straight away, but it never happened month after month.
I had a HSG test done and it showed my tubes were still blocked, my gyno wasn't convinced so he met me at the hospital the following month and tried himself to get the dye through, but it didn't spill out:cry:.
So hubby and I stopped for a while, I was gutted, I blamed myself for so long, cause I did this to me, to us, i did it, my stupidity. I got really depressed.
Well Feb this year I went back to my gyno and he did a lap and found my right tube is stuffed but my left was open, yet still no luck. had hubby tested, had all the scans and blood work for me and all came back fine, but still nothing.
So we went to a FS on Tuesday last week and he said, although my tube was open to the dye, it doesn't mean and egg can pass through and that I may have too much scare tissue from the operation and clamps.
So with me almost 36yrs of age and the government may be pulling the safety net from IVF, hubby and i thought NOW was the time to act.
FS said the fact I have had children and the fact I don't have fertility issues as in such, that it is just my plumbing thats broke that for my age my chances are higher.
I did miscarry in between my 2nd and 3rd child and that was hard, but other than that I haven't had much less.

So thats about my story.... YOURS is???:hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.

Wrighty and Mrs G - hope you find your PMA - I think they have gone on holidays with mine! Hopefully they would be back soon.


----------



## bek74

Cupcake Queen said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes.
> 
> Wrighty and Mrs G - hope you find your PMA - I think they have gone on holidays with mine! Hopefully they would be back soon.

whats a PMA ??? lol


----------



## lioness168

PMA = Positive Mental Attitude :)

Bek, feel free to click on my link to my journal and drop in and say hi. Pretty much been trying for ages (lost count really as we didn't use any form of conception for ages before actively ttc). Had investigations, lap, etc...clomid and now IVF, we fall under the unexplained category. Praying big time for a BFP...as it just gets harder and harder as time goes by. I am due to start stims in a couple of days.


----------



## wrightywales

bek74 said:


> Cupcake Queen said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your well wishes.
> 
> Wrighty and Mrs G - hope you find your PMA - I think they have gone on holidays with mine! Hopefully they would be back soon.
> 
> whats a PMA ??? lolClick to expand...

PMA = positive mental attitude


----------



## Cupcake Queen

PMA = Positive Mental Attitude. You need loads of it here Bek - and it comes and goes.
:)


----------



## bek74

Cupcake Queen said:


> PMA = Positive Mental Attitude. You need loads of it here Bek - and it comes and goes.
> :)

I know it does, have lost mine many times over the last couple of years.
You won't be losing yours anytime soon, cause I will hunt it down and find it real quick.
You hold onto your PMA cause right now your PUPO :happydance:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Lioness I think that is major Bull shit! I would fight it, it is not cosmetic surgery and they can't discriminate against you for wanting kids even if that means the way in which you need to use to get pregnant. I am in canada so maybe it is different but its got to be a violation of your rights or something.

I think the clomid side effects have finally started to go away which is good I have some serious studying to do. Waiting to O'v waiting to call the hotline and waiting to be offered treatment. I want to start Down regging asap. I hate waiting. It's all I do now... wait wait wait.

Mrs G and wrighty I hope you can find your PMA again, why is it missing? You should be so hopeful and excited about this 2ww


----------



## Cupcake Queen

How exciting Kelly that you will be down reggin' soon! Good to hear Clomid side effects have gone and hope you find the inspiration to get into your study soon!


----------



## Kelly9

Well I won't be starting soon soon cupcake. Hoping for cycle beginning end of oct but likely it will be end of nov or dec. I am just trying to have some PMA in the wait list area in hopes that it will do me some good. I have been studying, reached saturation point I think, wondering if I can do one more reading of 13 pages.... then that would leave 40 pages for tomorrow. Sigh I hate my life sometimes :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Kelly9 said:


> Mrs G and wrighty I hope you can find your PMA again, why is it missing? You should be so hopeful and excited about this 2ww

I know but it is a lot easier said than done.


----------



## Kelly9

Aww mrs g! I hope it comes back, when is your beta? or when can you poas?


----------



## MrsF

Evening ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is doing ok this weekend and looking forward to their week ahead x x x good luck to PUPO's, and those about to start treatment, hope it's a good one for you :thumbup:

i'm on day 4 of stimms, defo feeling better than i did during the down reg phase, it's nice to have a few more hormones on board! I do believe i've even smiled this weekend! lol,

Did have to go to hospital yesterday though, felt really pants yesterday afternoon and was worried about the OHSS - but i'd only had 2 stim jabs. The hospital (not my IVF clinic) called me in for a check up and said that my ovaries are defo working their little socks off, but the pains were coming from a bladder infection :wacko: bloody typical. They wrote me a prescription for antibiotics but i'm really concerned about taking them, especially during this stage. They said they'd be safe enough, but i think i'd rather speak to my doc at the clinic tomorrow morn.

Got my next scans booked in for tuesday and thursday so hopefully we'll be closer to knowing about egg retrieval.

TTFN x x x x


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi Mrs F

Glad to hear stims are going well but sorry about the bladder infection! They are so annoying. BUt best to get it cleared up now before it gets worse and spreads to your kidneys (I had that once and the most excruciating pain!).

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I hate bladder infections! I haven't had one since I was like 6 but I used to get them all the time! So much that a remember being on the banana flavoured medicine all the time. Then I had some sort of procedure done and ever since then I haven't had one. It's kind of nice.

My ovaries feel tender still, get the off pain from them, did an opk today though and neg, by the looks of it I can expect a positive in another 3 to 4 days so maybe O on cd15 or 16. Which is sooner then usual for me!

Well back to studying... almost done for the night.


----------



## bek74

Afternoon (well it is here in Aussie) ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is doing and wish everyone well.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## krissi

Hi Mrs F I am only a day behind you, day 4 of stimms for me!

I have my scan on Weds to check how I am doing. Had meltdown on Saturday was a total mess.

Yesterday was better though although felts so bloated I was sure I was going to explode and make a right mess!! Fell better today.

Went to a local dog rescue and there were some pups so I have reserved one, they are only 3 weeks old and they should be ready to introduce to my dog at around the time we get a BFN or BFP, if the result is BFN I am getting the pup if BFP I will not, kind of like compensation if I don't get the result I am hoping for!! They are so cute!!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Kelly - hope your studies are going ok. :book:

Hi Bek :wave: Gorgeous today wasn't it? Let's just pray for :rain:

Krissi - Sorry to hear you are reacting to the stims - they made me a bit moody as well. Just keep an eye on your 'bloating' as you don't want OHSS - drink heaps of fluids and rest if you can hun.


I have some good news - we found out today that one of the little embies that was 'a bit behind' in growth on Day 3, went to blastocyst on Day 6, so it has been frozen!! So we have a little embie on ice!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## krissi

Great news hun, but you will not need that frostie, PMA and all that xxx


----------



## lioness168

Well we had rain and storm here in Sydney this afternoon...was great :). I put the combustion fire on, cooked up a beef stew into a crock pot, and made DH a birthday cake. Only problem is that he is STILL at work and its 8.30pm (he's on-call for work). Good news is that he has been on public holiday rates all day :). 

Oh dear, I was hoping stims would be good...tired of being moody or teary :(. How many days into stims did you guys notice side effects? Just so I can plan what I am doing with work!

Good news on your little embie on ice Cupcake :wohoo:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Great news about your lil snow baby cupcake!!

xx


----------



## bek74

Cupcake Queen said:


> Kelly - hope your studies are going ok. :book:
> 
> Hi Bek :wave: Gorgeous today wasn't it? Let's just pray for :rain:
> 
> Krissi - Sorry to hear you are reacting to the stims - they made me a bit moody as well. Just keep an eye on your 'bloating' as you don't want OHSS - drink heaps of fluids and rest if you can hun.
> 
> 
> I have some good news - we found out today that one of the little embies that was 'a bit behind' in growth on Day 3, went to blastocyst on Day 6, so it has been frozen!! So we have a little embie on ice!! :happydance: :yipee:

 
:happydance::happydance: Yeah, the happy dance. That is fantastic news honey :happydance::happydance:, although since this one is GONNA stick, you will be able to keep the other on ice for 12mths ready for the next:happydance: there is plenty of PMA in the air tonight babe:happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Kelly9 said:


> Aww mrs g! I hope it comes back, when is your beta? or when can you poas?

Kelly, I am so sorry if my comment sounded a bit snotty, I just had the emotional weekend from hell. :hugs:

Blood test is not til Friday but as I was feeling so shit, I gave in and POAS today, figured I couldn't feel any worse right???? Am too scared to say it again, so see my journal....... :wacko:


----------



## MrsF

_Hi Mrs F I am only a day behind you, day 4 of stimms for me!_

Hi Krissi - IVF buddies methinks!!!! Good luck for your scan on weds, mine's tomorrow and can't wait to ask about taking antibiotics!

hello to everyone else too, another day under our respective belts x x x x


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

hope your all doing well

PMA is back but also the overwhelming urge to test. i know i shouldn't yet as AF due tomorrow but not having any signs that she is on her way. have been having a few pains but no cramps like i normally have before AF no sore boobs either 

Mrs G - FX for friday hun hope its confirmed officially :dust::hug::hugs:xxx

Snowdrop - hope your doing ok in the 2ww :dust::hug::hugs:xxx

Cupcake - great news of the snowbaby hun fx you wont need it :dust::hug::hugs:xxx

:dust::hug::hugs:xxx to everyone


----------



## Snowdrop

Ditto everything Wrighty said, with the one exception that I don't yet have an overwhelming desire to test .... yet!

I had to go a bit awol for a couple of days, the loss of PMA and the pressure really got to me. I didn't have anything to say except negative stuff so I didn't say anything. Back to work today which is a drag, but I think it's been good for me to (try) and concentrate on normal every-day stuff.

Any road up, better PMA today, especially after reading MrsG's news - FX it's a sticky and the right result on Friday. :dust::dust:

Cupcake: fab news about the frostie, :thumbup: but really hope you won't need it for while :hugs:

Wrighty: glad you've got your PMA back, the up days are so much easier than the downs aren't they! I could almost take on the world today!

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone.

S. x :hugs:


----------



## Jane1972

I know I'm a bit late with my news but find it hard to believe.:wohoo: 
Got my fingers crossed for the rest of you. xxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies, am a bit worried and was hoping someone could help! like a complete dumbass, i nodded off earlier on the settee, but didnt set my alarm for my stims....didn't mean to nod off, but i'm just so bloody tired all the time :blush::blush:

i took my jab an hour and half past the 24 hour mark (so i injected at 7 instead of 5.30) and now i'm a bit worried. My ovaries are definitely working overtime cos the aches i'm getting are pretty intense....has this happened to anyone else???!!!!!!!

i'm so bloody cross with myself


----------



## Jane1972

:hugs:
Sorry Mrs F cant help you i did nasal spray, think it will be ok though. x


----------



## Mrs G

Jane1972 said:


> I know I'm a bit late with my news but find it hard to believe.:wohoo:
> Got my fingers crossed for the rest of you. xxx
> :dust::dust::dust:

That's fantastic news! Have been wondering about you!!

xx


----------



## wrightywales

Jane1972 said:


> I know I'm a bit late with my news but find it hard to believe.:wohoo:
> Got my fingers crossed for the rest of you. xxx
> :dust::dust::dust:

congrats hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance: :hug::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Snowdrop said:


> Ditto everything Wrighty said, with the one exception that I don't yet have an overwhelming desire to test .... yet!
> 
> I had to go a bit awol for a couple of days, the loss of PMA and the pressure really got to me. I didn't have anything to say except negative stuff so I didn't say anything. Back to work today which is a drag, but I think it's been good for me to (try) and concentrate on normal every-day stuff.
> 
> Any road up, better PMA today, especially after reading MrsG's news - FX it's a sticky and the right result on Friday. :dust::dust:
> 
> Cupcake: fab news about the frostie, :thumbup: but really hope you won't need it for while :hugs:
> 
> Wrighty: glad you've got your PMA back, the up days are so much easier than the downs aren't they! I could almost take on the world today!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to everyone.
> 
> S. x :hugs:

yes up days are hell of a lot easier. really hope i dont have any more down days dont think i could handle any more. just gotta fight the urge to :test: just hope :witch: doesnt show up feeling really nervous about that now. i have had time where AF has showed up with no symptoms before hand just hope this isnt 1 of them times.


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> yes up days are hell of a lot easier. really hope i dont have any more down days dont think i could handle any more. just gotta fight the urge to :test: just hope :witch: doesnt show up feeling really nervous about that now. i have had time where AF has showed up with no symptoms before hand just hope this isnt 1 of them times.

When I spoke to my acupunturist today and told her I thought AF was arriving as usual 12dpo, she said that the prog pessaries will completely mess up "usual" lp and if it's bfn, most people don't get AF until much later. 

I know what you mean about the down days hun, I spent pretty much the whole wkend crying!! Lots of :hugs: to you.

xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> yes up days are hell of a lot easier. really hope i dont have any more down days dont think i could handle any more. just gotta fight the urge to :test: just hope :witch: doesnt show up feeling really nervous about that now. i have had time where AF has showed up with no symptoms before hand just hope this isnt 1 of them times.
> 
> When I spoke to my acupunturist today and told her I thought AF was arriving as usual 12dpo, she said that the prog pessaries will completely mess up "usual" lp and if it's bfn, most people don't get AF until much later.
> 
> I know what you mean about the down days hun, I spent pretty much the whole wkend crying!! Lots of :hugs: to you.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

ive had my FET on a natural cycle no drugs for me this time and when i was on the pessaries AF showed up 8 days after transfer 10dpo which was early for me i found the month after was the worst had a 6 week cycle which i guess was just my body trying to get back to normal


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> ive had my FET on a natural cycle no drugs for me this time and when i was on the pessaries AF showed up 8 days after transfer 10dpo which was early for me i found the month after was the worst had a 6 week cycle which i guess was just my body trying to get back to normal

Got everything crossed for you hun. xxx :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> ive had my FET on a natural cycle no drugs for me this time and when i was on the pessaries AF showed up 8 days after transfer 10dpo which was early for me i found the month after was the worst had a 6 week cycle which i guess was just my body trying to get back to normal
> 
> Got everything crossed for you hun. xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun. good luck with beta friday :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gumb69

how are you all doing 
wrighty wales - fx for this cycle only 4 more sleeps till you officially get your BFP x


----------



## Kelly9

Yay Mrs G!!!!!! You give me hope as a future ICSI client. 

Cupcake that is awesome about your embie but I hope you will need it for your second baby.

Can anyone tell me how to get the siggy for the group on my siggy? Can you message me the code? I am horrible at this kind of stuff.


----------



## wrightywales

Kelly9 said:


> Yay Mrs G!!!!!! You give me hope as a future ICSI client.
> 
> Cupcake that is awesome about your embie but I hope you will need it for your second baby.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to get the siggy for the group on my siggy? Can you message me the code? I am horrible at this kind of stuff.

sent it to your profile ok


----------



## noddysgirl84

Just a quick update - cut from my journal!

Well after all the excitement, my appointment was a bit of an anti climax I'm afraid. So much for expecting the treatment to start as soon as possible. Turns out theres a waiting list for treatment and I have to wait until CD21 of December cycle before I start DRergging which falls around 2nd January 2010! So I guess I will be waiting a bit longer. 
Other than that it all went well. Just got to wait til December 12th to get the drugs and book in for scans etc.


----------



## krissi

Fingers crossed this is it Mrs G, about time some good news started poring in to our little group again, hopefully you have opened the flood gates for us all!!

Mrs F IVF buddies it is! Good luck today. I wouldn't worry to much about the jab being a bit late xx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Just a quick one to say hi to everyone and hope everyone is doing well.......hang in there everyone!!


----------



## maz

Well my AF started yesterday so I got speaking to the nurses in the hospital today. I _should_ be starting to down reg on 25/10. I say _should_, because we've requested to have ICSI instead of standard IVF as our last two cycles have had really poor fertilisation rates. It's down to my consultant to make the final decision, so I'm going to try and get hold of him at his private clinic. Can't remember what days he works there so I'm going to phone this afternoon. Witch is really punishing me this month, but hopefully she'll only have one more visit and then it's adios slagbag!!


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies.. its getting HOT HOT HOT in here!!!!! Just wanted to wish u all loads of luck for those styring of BFPs!!!!!!! woohoo!!!!

:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all doing well

No sign of the :witch: I will be 14dpo tomorrow so if no show in the morning i might test. wanted to do it so badly this morning but fought the urge. just want to know now. The waiting really is starting to do my head in driving me :loopy:

:dust::hug::hugs: to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## maz

Good luck wrighty ... i must say, your willpower is greater than mine. On both my previous cycles, I was testing from 9DPEC. Not sure what i'll do this time round...


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies, hope all is well! this thread moves so fast!!! Maz, i've followed your journey for a long while, i hope this is the last of the old slagbag for you x x x x x

krissi, thanks for the thoughts x x x 

PUPO ladies, i hope you're keeping rested x x x

well, had my day 6 stim scan today - 2x9mm follies (one on each side) and about 4 on each that are smaller (i think about 5mm, i cant remember). was due to have next scan on thursday, but they're pushing it back to friday. I'm abit worried as i get the impression from the nurse that i'm underdeveloped, and i'm still spotting - i never spot this far after AF :( 

hopefully friday will bring better news and refuel my optimism.

Have a chilled one ladies, will call in tomorrow x x x x x x


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all doing well
> 
> No sign of the :witch: I will be 14dpo tomorrow so if no show in the morning i might test. wanted to do it so badly this morning but fought the urge. just want to know now. The waiting really is starting to do my head in driving me :loopy:
> 
> :dust::hug::hugs: to you all xxxxxxxx

You're a better woman that me hun! You should see the contents of my bathroom bin!! You've gotta test tomrrow, you'll be offically late then! 
Big FX
xx


----------



## akcher

Belated CONGRATS Jane1972!

Good luck Mrs G and wrightywales. I hope to hear wonderful news from you guys soon.

:dust: to all the ladies on their cycle. Hope lots of eggs are growing!


----------



## wrightywales

well that settles it i'm going to test in the morning :rofl:

praying for a :bfp:


----------



## maz

Good luck Wrighty ... I'll be keeping my fingers crossed .


----------



## Snowdrop

Good luck testing Wrighty! I won't be able to sneak on t'internet until tomorrow afternoon but I'll have fingers crossed and be thinking of you. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:

Nothing much to report with me - I've had cramps on and off all day but no idea if that's good or bad, I guess it could be either :shrug: but I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## gumb69

wrightywales - best of luck tomorrow. i'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## bek74

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all doing well
> 
> No sign of the :witch: I will be 14dpo tomorrow so if no show in the morning i might test. wanted to do it so badly this morning but fought the urge. just want to know now. The waiting really is starting to do my head in driving me :loopy:
> 
> :dust::hug::hugs: to you all xxxxxxxx

Praying you get your BFP :happydance:


----------



## Jane1972

Good luck for tomorrow Wrighty will have my Fx for you. Think you are amazing to wait till dpo14, maxium respect.:hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Good luck with your test Wrighty - FX for a :bfp:


----------



## wrightywales

thanks everyone so much you are all so supportive. getting excited but also feeling nervous incase the outcome isnt what i want but i will be fine no matter what. i love my hubby so much. he make me complete and child will just complete us more but if its not ment to be then at least ive got the love of my life still their forever and always

:dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Awesome outlook wrighty!

Snowdrop when are you testing?


----------



## vineyard

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck.

:dust:


----------



## bek74

Wanted to wish lioness168 all the best starting her Stim injections today :happydance:you go girl get those eggs producing:happydance:

:hugs: Bek

Wishing everyone all the very best :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Lioness congrats on starting stimming xx

Wrighy good luck for this morning hurry up and put us out of our suspense, I have everything crossed I will be hearing screams of joy coming from the Wrexham area this morning!

Mrs F sorry they have put you back hun, but I think somepeople take longer to absorb the meds and if this is first try the doseage they gave you is just a guess so it is probably they have underestimated the dosage rather than anything else, best to be put back and have good eggs hun. I have scan today and I have only had a few twinges so thinking not a lot is happening either xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Omg omg omg omg i cant believe im preggers lol


----------



## MrsR32

Congratulations Wrighty! Fantastic news, when do you get a blood test to confirm?


----------



## wrightywales

MrsR32 said:


> Congratulations Wrighty! Fantastic news, when do you get a blood test to confirm?

havent been offered 1 gotta phone hospital c what happens next think i just go for scan in few weeks


----------



## krissi

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## wrightywales

been looking at the test for an hour andstill cant believe it lol


----------



## lioness168

Congats wrighty :wohoo:!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats fantastic news :)


----------



## lioness168

Thank you girls for remember it was my day for starting stimms!!! Hoping to follow wrighty's footsteps this cycle ;)!


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Wrightwhales, Jane1972 and Mrs G!! What a fabulous outcome!! woohooo!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> Thank you girls for remember it was my day for starting stimms!!! Hoping to follow wrighty's footsteps this cycle ;)!

Of course we would remember it is your big day of starting Stims, honey I wish you all the best :hugs: ( I start nasal on Saturday, oh nervous)



wrightywales said:


> been looking at the test for an hour andstill cant believe it lol

 CONGRATULATIONS babe, that is fantastic news :happydance: wishing you a happy healthy 9mths:hugs:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Congrats Wrighty!!! x x


----------



## lioness168

Thanks bek....will be thinking of you on Saturday :)...how exciting! :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Well I had my first scan since starting stimms today and tbh totally confused whether it went well or not.

I have PCOS so we were expecting a lot of small follicles but I have about 20 on each ovary and they are all below 10mm although she did say there are follicles on both that are showing signs of growth. My meds have stayed the same but she said it is likely they will delay EC by 2 days.

They have taken bloods to check estrogen too.

I feel really down not sure what the results mean, my nurse said thinks OK and no concerns but surely the number is too high and follies still too small?

Any advice gladly received x


----------



## maz

Congrats wrightywales. H&H pregnancy


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Congrats Wrighty!! :happydance: Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!

Yay Lioness for starting stimming today - hope it went ok.

Krissi - don't worry too much about PCOS - check out my journal for more info on the whole protocol with PCOS. I have it too and I react really well to stims, with about 18 or 19 follicles during each cycle. But 1st cycle I had 15 eggs, 12 that fertilised and then this cycle I had 15 eggs and 11 fertilised - so don't worry about them not maturing enough in time for EC - you will be amazed at what can happen in a couple of days.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations Wrighty That's fantastic news! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## MrsF

:happydance: congratulations wrighty!!!! that's fab news!!!!

Krissi - sorry you're feeling disspondent after you scan, i empathise with you gal :hugs: is your next one still on friday? what dosage are you on? (I'm on 150iu of menopur)

Lioness - hoping your stimming goes well hun!

x x x


----------



## Jane1972

:happydance:Congratulations wrighty that is fab.:happydance:


----------



## MrsF

grrrrrr.....now i have thrush :gun:

everything from my belly button to my bruised thighs are f'ing uncomfortable :growlmad:

dear lord, is an easy ride too much to ask for.........


----------



## Mrs G

OMG wrighty, that is amazing!! YYAAYY!!! So pleased for you hun.
Lets hope we all have sticky ones!!

xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

Snowdrop - hope your next with god news hun everything crossed for you :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxx
lioness - good luck starting stims :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxxx

thanks everyone. Well im still on :cloud9: been shaking all day and worrying abut every little twinge had a little nausea aswell in like waves really mad. just hope bubs is getting nice and comfy in there

good luck to everyone :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Lioness, hope first stims went ok :hugs:

Krissi, even small follies will still grow. I was told stims have a cumulative effect, follies will grow more the more the take (if that makes sense?!?) Even if they delay ec hun, you're still so close. :hugs:

MrsF, Big :hugs: hun. Just see it as a way of getting your lo.

Lots of love n :hugs: to everyone

xx

PS tested again this afternoon and line looks to be getting darker. Am refusing to get too excited til bloods on Fri.x


----------



## gumb69

OMG i missed so much. CONGRATULATIONS wrightywales and Mrs G
that is just the best news ever. Here is to a healthy and happy 9 months.
You deserve Your BFP's there is hope for us all xxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Wrightywales - HUGE CONGRATS!

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay wrighty! You give me hope to!!!! I am so excited I can't wait to start ICSI! Dammit hurry up ICSI!


----------



## krissi

MrsF said:


> :happydance: congratulations wrighty!!!! that's fab news!!!!
> 
> Krissi - sorry you're feeling disspondent after you scan, i empathise with you gal :hugs: is your next one still on friday? what dosage are you on? (I'm on 150iu of menopur)
> 
> Lioness - hoping your stimming goes well hun!
> 
> x x x


I take 150iu of Gonal F one day and they 75 the next day.

Thanks girls for your support I feel happier today have another scan tomorrow and then I will make sure I understand it all better before I leave, they didn't call me last night after the blood results were in to say change dosage so guessing they are happy with evertything xxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Krissi - I think you'll be fine hun!! :)


----------



## lioness168

Good luck krissi xo I hope it all goes well, hang in there. I take 150iu of gonal F...and silly me didn't load the needle with meds before jabbing herself tonight, so I had to jab myself twice (as if once isn't enough)!


----------



## krissi

Aww hun, whoops!! Glad you managed it OK though. How are you feeling now?


----------



## lioness168

I felt a bit queezy having to jab myself twice as they aren't the smallest needles. But I managed, just layed down afterwards so I didn't pass out :rofl:

How are you going krissi...you ok? Did you jab yourself or does DH help?


----------



## krissi

Well done, it does get easier hun, I have to inject twice a day and I hate it but fingers crossed it will all be worth it xxx


----------



## lioness168

Thanks hun, I appreciate the confidence :). My thoughts are with you xo


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

phoned hospital this morning and i dont have a blood test but got a scan booked on the 29th. gonna buy a load of chippie test so i can still c that :bfp: til my scan

:dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## krissi

Not long til the scan then hun 21 days!! Then you can hear little bubbas heartbeat!! So pleased for you! Can you pay for a blood test or are you happy to wait?


----------



## wrightywales

krissi said:


> Not long til the scan then hun 21 days!! Then you can hear little bubbas heartbeat!! So pleased for you! Can you pay for a blood test or are you happy to wait?

dont mind the wait just hope it doesnt drag


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies, another day down on our journies!

mrs g - looks promising hun, i'm excited for your blood test tomorrow!!!

lioness - your post made me chuckle about forgetting to put the meds in, lol, i'm guessing you wont do that again! 


good luck with your scan tomorrow krissi, i'v got mine tomorrow too, and bloods.
busy day tomorrow ladies, hope it's good un for us all x x x x


----------



## gumb69

Mrs G best of luck tomorrow
Krissi good luck tomorrow
xxxxxxx 
hi everyone else xx


----------



## gumb69

wrighty- are they giving you any hormonal support know you have your BFP xxx


----------



## wrightywales

gumb69 said:


> wrighty- are they giving you any hormonal support know you have your BFP xxx

no not giving me anything


----------



## Kelly9

Not even progesterone? Thats weird. I thought all IVF and ISCI chicks got the lovely suppositories. 

I got my super dark opk today so going to O tomorrow! 3 to 4 days sooner! Anyone know if my flow will be heavier this month cause of the clomid? Personal experiences???


----------



## bek74

Kelly9 said:


> Not even progesterone? Thats weird. I thought all IVF and ISCI chicks got the lovely suppositories.

So did I....

lioness, lol I can't believe you did that. When I had my appointment the nurse showed me this big needle thing and all the meds are preloaded, I just have to turn this thingy around to release the right dosage and the needle looks small and skinny. Although when it comes time to jab myself I think that needle will look alot bigger.
My neighbour goes away end of Oct, but until she goes away (abut 4 days of injections) she will jab me LOL, hopefully by then I will be ok with it.
I did ask my girlfriend if she could do it and she laughed and said " yeh but I will have my eyes shut so you will have to guide me, LOL" I said " What?, but I will be having my eyes shut LOL", so it's best she doesn't do it and I suck it up and learn to do it real quick.

Well I got my Synarel today and I start it tomorrow, WOW it feels so real now, like we are really heading down this path. I am excited, nervous, anxious, worried, scared everything all rolled into one, please tell me ladies I am normal.


----------



## NeyNey

Oh my god ladies!! BFP'S!!!!!!

A massive massive congratulations to those new expectant mummies!!
:wohoo: :wohoo:

Lots of luck to those about to start transfers!!!
Krissi - :hugs: hun, I know it's hard not to worry, but you'll be fine hun.

Lots of luck ladies!!!!


----------



## krissi

Thanks for the support girlies.

Mrs F hopefully we will have fab news when we get back from our scans.

Something is definately happening, feel so bloated and having twinges just hoping thats them growing and not having anymore follies, 40 is def enough lol!!

Sorry this may be TMI but did anyone else get loads of wind during stimms?


----------



## maz

Re the progesterone support question ... some clinics in the UK provide progesterone until week 12, but I think most only supply two weeks worth. Both of my previous cycles I was given two weeks worth. On my first cycle, I asked for more as I'd got a :bfp: but was told that the developing placenta would be producing it - 16 hours after my last pessary, I started spotting and then MCd. I think there is a good case for progesterone until the heartbeat has at least been seen, but what do I know - I'm only the person going through the treatment so apparently know nothing :haha:


----------



## krissi

My clinic gives progesterone until week 12 too x


----------



## bek74

krissi said:


> My clinic gives progesterone until week 12 too x

This my first go at IVF, but I know my clinic gives it until your 12wks.


----------



## wrightywales

Kelly9 said:


> Not even progesterone? Thats weird. I thought all IVF and ISCI chicks got the lovely suppositories.
> 
> I got my super dark opk today so going to O tomorrow! 3 to 4 days sooner! Anyone know if my flow will be heavier this month cause of the clomid? Personal experiences???

i did on my ivf cycle but no nothing for me this time had my fet on a natural cycle so dont need anything


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G good luck with blood test today hun :dust::hug::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## lioness168

Hey Bek, good to hear you will be well on your way tomorrow....:wohoo: ! Let us know how you go...will be thinking of you :). Thats funny about your friend.... :rofl:

Glad I can make you girls laugh...even if it is at my expense...I don't mind :). Tonight, the first thing I did when I took my Chinese Hampster out of the fridge, I pulled the plunger thingy and loaded the meds :)...wasn't going to forget that again!

Good luck tomorrow krissi and MrsF....will be watching this space to see how you guys go!!!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hahaha Lioness - I love how you cal lt the Chinese Hamster!! I'm surprised no one else picked that up before - trust me to be pedantic and read the information in the box :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Well I have had scan numer 2, still not brilliant, I now have 50 small follicles compared to 40 on Weds, nurse still does not seem concerned, a few are between 8-10mm on each ovary but egg collection definately delay until earliest Friday next week. She is keeping me on same dosage but obviously blood test results may change that. More crappy news is that I will run out of meds by Tues so will have to pay for more probably depending on my scan on Monday.

I told her I was really upset as I didn't feel it was going well and she said it is exactly wher we expected to be with someone with your level of PCOS, they said they could give me higher drugs but are worried that i would get OHSS with the number of follicles I already have.

So not great but will have to wait and see on Monday... IVF sucks!


----------



## MrsF

hi ladies,

well done lioness for getting the meds ready first today ;) 

wind during stimms? - yup, i'm experiencing more, lol!

Krissi, sorry your still feeling a bit pants about your scan, it's good though the nurse listened to you concerns and said that things are where they should be. I hope monday brings you news to make you smile cherub x x x x 

i had my scan today - i cant remember the exact number of follies, but there are a few at 12mm, and lots at 8mm and below. I have 8 follies on one ovary, and i missed what she said on the other one. Had my blood test, but not sure on result yet. They rang to say up my dosage to 225 today and sunday, and normal 150 tomorrow - any idea why ladies?

i asked if my folly sizes were ok, and she said it's about right, and if they're too big too soon, the egg doesn't mature properly, so Krissi, slow and steady methinks (although i now it's a pain in the arse waiting...) drink lots of water to help too the nurse said.

my next scan is monday and i reckon they may do EC on weds, FX'd

have a good afternoon, and i'll be back later to see how Mrs G got on today....

lots of love x x x x


----------



## Kelly9

Yes how is Mrs G getting along?

And when do you test snowdrop and cupcake? I am keeping a tally of you girls who get BFPs so when its my turn I will be more optimistic. 

Well I def Ov'd last night between 9 and 10pm. Felt ov like never before! I must have at least 3 to 4 follies. Never had a scan though so don't know. Still not counting on a bfp from it as doc said it's unlikely to happen but hey that mean witch will show up 4 days sooner then usual and I can call the clinic soon! All and all I am quite satisfied.

Well back to studying and reading.


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry girls, had a manic day. All good with bloods, beta level 619, which apparently is good? But it is official, I am pregnant!!! :cloud9: Has the shine taken off it a little, long story, see journal.

Thanks for all your messages :kiss:

xx


----------



## wrightywales

congrats again hun great news :happydance::happydance: 

love the ticker xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Bit scared it's too early for a ticker really?!?


----------



## Brambletess

Wrightywales - I am so chuffed for you! it happened at last!! I am sure you and DH are over the moon, you really deserve this and it happened at last. The great thing is you still have some frosties for a second one in a few years, yey!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> Bit scared it's too early for a ticker really?!?

i havent put 1 on cos ive only had poas bfp. yours has been cofirmed id defo have a ticker now if i had had a blood test to confirm it


----------



## wrightywales

Brambletess said:


> Wrightywales - I am so chuffed for you! it happened at last!! I am sure you and DH are over the moon, you really deserve this and it happened at last. The great thing is you still have some frosties for a second one in a few years, yey!!!

thanks brambletess i hope you will be joining me soon as you so deserve a bfp:hug::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

wrightywales said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Bit scared it's too early for a ticker really?!?
> 
> i havent put 1 on cos ive only had poas bfp. yours has been cofirmed id defo have a ticker now if i had had a blood test to confirm itClick to expand...

just been sitting here thinking it over and i am having a ticker ive had 2 positive test and starting to have symptoms so i need a ticker :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Bit scared it's too early for a ticker really?!?
> 
> i havent put 1 on cos ive only had poas bfp. yours has been cofirmed id defo have a ticker now if i had had a blood test to confirm itClick to expand...
> 
> just been sitting here thinking it over and i am having a ticker ive had 2 positive test and starting to have symptoms so i need a ticker :rofl:Click to expand...

YYAAYY!! We're ticker buddies and soon to be bump buddies!!! x


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Bit scared it's too early for a ticker really?!?
> 
> i havent put 1 on cos ive only had poas bfp. yours has been cofirmed id defo have a ticker now if i had had a blood test to confirm itClick to expand...
> 
> just been sitting here thinking it over and i am having a ticker ive had 2 positive test and starting to have symptoms so i need a ticker :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> YYAAYY!! We're ticker buddies and soon to be bump buddies!!! xClick to expand...

woohoooooo lol :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
i still cant really believe it. looking forward to my scan to see that everything is ok


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> woohoooooo lol :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> i still cant really believe it. looking forward to my scan to see that everything is ok

Me too!! Am a bit scared to venture into first tri, hope no one minds if I stay here for a while!

x


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> woohoooooo lol :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> i still cant really believe it. looking forward to my scan to see that everything is ok
> 
> Me too!! Am a bit scared to venture into first tri, hope no one minds if I stay here for a while!
> 
> xClick to expand...

ill be here with you lol


----------



## MrsF

congratulations mrs g!!!!!! x x x


----------



## gumb69

Mrs G and wrighty :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs: 
i'm delighted for you guys


----------



## Kelly9

I am 1dpo!!!! Yay! O on cd15! FF will confirm in 2 days time.


----------



## lioness168

Congrats MrsG and Wrighty!!! Hoping I won't be far behind.


----------



## Lilly123

latest update with the good news!! Congrats again Wrighty and Mrs G!! 
Please send me any updates I am missing. xxxx :hugs:


https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: - pregnant with twins 
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: - 12 week scan - 16 September
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: - 12 week scan - 18 September
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan and all ok!

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby:

Wrightwhales - :yipee::baby:

Snowdrop - ET 28 September PUPO [-o&lt; Test date 12 October

CupcakeQueen - EC 28 September




*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

Mrs F - started down regg 17 September

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

Kelly9 

lioness168 - start stimms 8 October

Bek74 - start down regg 9 October 

Beckic - start down regg 10 October

Krissi - estimated EC 19 October

Noddysgirl - start down regg 23 October

Maz

Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI

​


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks, as always, Tan. Bit scary seeing it like that!!! xx


----------



## Snowdrop

Huge congratulations again to Wrighty and Mrs G :happydance:

BFNs for me so far - official testing day Monday. With the clinic I go to testing is just an at home POAS, not bloods.

:hugs: and :dust: to all of you. Sorry not to mention everyone else individually but thinking of you all. :hugs:

S.
x


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Don't despair Snowdrop - I had a BFN before my official BFP from blood test.


----------



## Mrs G

:hugs::hugs::hugs: snowdrop
xxx


----------



## bek74

Well today was my first day on Synarel and other than a mild headache so far so good LOL.

Good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## maz

Hi Tanya

I think I'm starting down regging on 25th October. I should be getting my treatment schedule through the post in the next week or so, so I can then give you all the other dates after that.


----------



## MrsF

Hi Tanya, started stimms 1st oct, final scan monday with poss EC on weds, but will confirm monday

hi ladies, hope you're having a fun and prosperous weekend xx x


----------



## Kelly9

hey Tanya, I have a follow up apt at clinic on nov 4 then should start d regging nov or dec. Thanks!

Snowdrop :hug: I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## gumb69

kelly - hope ff confirms ovulation and you are in the 2 ww
cupcake- when are you testing
snowdrop- best of luck for the blood test hope it leads to your BFP
hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> Bit scared it's too early for a ticker really?!?

just seen a ticker in first tri with i'm 1 week 3 days now thats early


----------



## Kelly9

Thats someones wishful thinking I think. You don't know your preggers till 2.5 weeks at the earliest.

HAPPY TURKEY DAY LADIES! 

I am now officially 3dpo as per FF. The 2ww has officially commenced!


----------



## Mendy

Wow, I've been gone for a few weeks and so much has been going on here!

First off, congrats to Mrs G and wrightywales on their much deserved BFP's!!! 
Sticky baby dust to you both! :dust: :dust: :dust:

To the rest of you going through the different stages of your treatments, lots of luck! I'm sure all your BFP's will soon follow!

:hug:


----------



## krissi

Had a call from clinic over the weekend they have upped my meds slightly i was on 150 and 75 on alternate days now on 150 everyday. Scan again at 12:30 so we will see. 

Mrs G and wrighty great news.

Snowdrop sorry about the BFNs hun xxx


----------



## bek74

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well, and fingers crossed for some BFP news.

Today is day 3 on Synarel and so far so good. I don't have any side effects and feel great. If you have any side effects when do they start to show up? because right now I feel calm and great. My hubby says it might be a bit like the Calm before the Storm LOL LOL LOL.


----------



## noddysgirl84

Congrats to Mrs G & Wrighty!!!

Tanya - I'm not starting D'Regging now til the new year!

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone else x x


----------



## Snowdrop

Just to let you know it's a BFN for me. So I guess it's onwards to round 2.

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone.


----------



## bek74

Snowdrop said:


> Just to let you know it's a BFN for me. So I guess it's onwards to round 2.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to everyone.

Snowdrop I am so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## krissi

So sorry Snowdrop xxx


----------



## krissi

Well had scan a little bit of growth at last, I have 3 that are bigger than the rest one at 12.4 one at 9.8 and one at 9.4, all are bigger than last time so maybe we might finally be getting there, she said this is what she would have liked to see on first scan on someone without PCOS so maybe she is right and EC will be Fri or monday. Had to buy anther 900iu Gonal F pen so I have enough until Mon and have another scan Weds and Fri but fingers crossed I am on the right track at last.


----------



## gumb69

sorry snowdrop xx


----------



## noddysgirl84

Sorry Snowdrop x


----------



## wrightywales

Snowdrop said:


> Just to let you know it's a BFN for me. So I guess it's onwards to round 2.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to everyone.

So sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

so sorry snowdrop :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

FX for round 2!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

SOrry snowdrop! I hope the second round works!

Krissi thats good that they are getting you sorted out!


----------



## Mendy

So sorry about your BFN, Snowdrop! FX'd for round two....this one WILL be it! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maz

I'm sorry snowdrop .... :hug: from me


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: so sorry snowdrop :hugs: thinking of you hun x x x x


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies, 

had my last scan today - i have one follie currently at 18.5mm, one at 14mm and a whole heap of others....(my money's on the big fella) so.......last lot of menopur tonight, one more buserelin in the morning and .....drum roll......trigger shot tomorrow all ready for my EC on thursday!!!!! so, BabyF will be conceived on 15th october! hoorah! 

krissi - fingers x-ed your EC is friday!!!!! 

ok - so - ladies - enlighten me more on this whole egg collection thing - will i be aware of it? will i swear at them and tell them my deepest darkest secrets? i'm cacking it tbh - well, moreso the not being in control bit than the pain bit - although does it hurt???? crickey, my head is on overdrive - can't even have a beer or a fag to chill........ :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## NeyNey

:hug: So sorry to hear ur news snowdrop


----------



## lioness168

Sorry to hear the news snowdrop :hugs: FX for the next cycle hun.

Krissi, good to hear they have you on track :)

I had my bloods this afternoon and my levels are a little low so I will be going in tomorrow for an u/s scan...looks like they may have to up my meds.

As for the EC, I will probably wonder all the same questions as you MrsF...I will be watching this space for an answer as well. I am also wondering how sore are you after the EC and for how long?


----------



## Kelly9

I am wondering the same things about EC actually so all you experienced gals please spill and don't forget to tell us if you were under anesthetic or conscious sedation. Please?!

Mmm I want chicken wings.... sorry, :rofl: they were on tv.


----------



## krissi

Well bad news from camp Krissi again....

Oestrodiol levels very low only around 600 and they said they would expect 2000 ish by now so have upped my meds to 225 and if no improvement by tomorrow treatment will be abandoned. To say I am devestated would be a total understatement. I have spent the whole night in tears and again this morning. I so want to be a mum. I always knew it may not be sucessful but to not even get a shot at it seems too cruel.


----------



## lioness168

:hugs: FX tomorrow will bring good news, you will be in my thoughts as I have my scan.


----------



## bek74

Kelly9 said:


> I am wondering the same things about EC actually so all you experienced gals please spill and don't forget to tell us if you were under anesthetic or conscious sedation. Please?!
> 
> Mmm I want chicken wings.... sorry, :rofl: they were on tv.

 
I have no idea about egg collection but do know my doctor said I would be under anesthetic :happydance:


----------



## bek74

krissi said:


> Well bad news from camp Krissi again....
> 
> Oestrodiol levels very low only around 600 and they said they would expect 200 ish by now so have upped my meds to 225 and if no improvement by tomorrow treatment will be abandoned. To say I am devestated would be a total understatement. I have spent the whole night in tears and again this morning. I so want to be a mum. I always knew it may not be sucessful but to not even get a shot at it seems too cruel.

FX :hugs: for you, and I hope everything starts to pick up.


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> Sorry to hear the news snowdrop :hugs: FX for the next cycle hun.
> 
> Krissi, good to hear they have you on track :)
> 
> I had my bloods this afternoon and my levels are a little low so I will be going in tomorrow for an u/s scan...looks like they may have to up my meds.
> 
> As for the EC, I will probably wonder all the same questions as you MrsF...I will be watching this space for an answer as well. I am also wondering how sore are you after the EC and for how long?

 
Lets us know what the u/s comes back with, FX :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Krissi and snowdrop - thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

RE the EC - at my clinic they use sedation - and it can be as little or as much as you want. I didnt want to be knocked out and wanted to be aware as much as possible. So i didnt have much (they give it through an injection in your hand - doesnt hurt one bit) - and just felt a bit light headed - like I had had a few strong GandT's and got to watch my eggs being collected on the screen which was pretty fab. I would really recommend havign a light sedation - becase I felt fine straight away - no nausea or drowsiness - so was able to go home pretty quickly - whereas some of the other girls at my clinc had to stay in for longer cos they felt rubbish when they came round. its also really good fun to see whats goign on.


I felt a bit crampy for the next few days - felt like I was waddling around - just like a bit stronger than usual ovulation pain - a bit of heaviness around my lower regions. But nothing dreadful - adn I was fine to do a bit of gentle walking around the shops the next day. I could have gone to work (cos I sit at a desk all day) - except for the dreadful wait for the phone to rign to tell you how many have fertilised - now thats the stressful bit!!! Ec is fine - i promise - I relaly enjoyed it - cos i felt like it was the first step towards the dream.


Good luck to everyone with their EC's and treatment.

bx x x x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mendy

MrsF, lioness, and kelly:
My clinic used an IV sedative and for both my EC's they completely knocked me out, which I was fine with, I was so scared of feeling ANY sort of pain. When it was all over I felt like I had gotten the best sleep ever! All in all it wasn't as bad as I thought, it was the nerves more than anything. 

Good luck!

krissi- So sorry about your news! I can't imagine how devastating that must be! I will keep everything crossed that your cycle will not have to be cancelled! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Snowdrop :hugs::hugs:xx
Krissi :hugs::hugs:xx

Mrs F, FX for trigger and EC!!! They gave me so much sedative I dribbled all down my cheeks and into my hair!!! Agree with Mendy, didn't feel a thing and felt really rested after.

xx


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: big :hugs: Krissi, am so so saddened by your news cherub x x x x x i'm sending as much positivity as i can for your levels to pick up hun, i wish i could do more x x x x x x will be thinking of you tomorrow x x x x x


_heya, am just editing this post as I am not sure if I wrote the wrong thing above - i'm so sorry Krissi, i've not heard of oestradal levels and i misread your post as yours being 600 and that they needed to 2000, not 200. Many apologies if i caused offence by writing about your levels picking up sweetheart, my own ignorance must have come across as insensitive x x x x x x apologies to others too if any offence was caused x x x x x x still thinking of you x x x x x _


----------



## gumb69

Krissi xx i hope your levels drop to what they should be. x :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Krissi I hope the levels work out for you, is there not even one egg that they can take out if levels don't fix themselves? I don't know much about them or what the Oestradiol does? I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## krissi

Hi girls sorry it was a typin error in my part I want the levels to rise to nearer 2000, sorry was not with it yesterday. Oestrogen or oestrodiol causes the lining of the uterus to thicken so implantation can occur and also helps mature the follicles so without good level there is no chance of progression.

Just out of interest is 225iu of Gonal F the highest dosage or can it go higher?

Well today is D-Day for me, my scan is at 12:30 so I will be put out of my misery a bit, if there is not significant growth i will know oestrodiol levels not rising and treatment will prob be cancelled. I feel wquite calm at the moment, it is out of my hands, I do have a few twingy pains in my abdomen and I gave the follies a good talking to yesterday and today so all I can do now is pray.


----------



## lioness168

After todays scans my Gonal F dosage has gone from 150iu to 300iu a day. Next scan is on Monday 19/10 and hopefuly EC wont be long after that! Goodluck krissi on your scan, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hi everyone, 

All the best to everyone taking stims, going for scans and EC or ET.

As for my experiences with EC, I was completely out of it and was tender for a few days - it's important to keep fluids up and eat a high protein diet coming up to EC.

I have been away for work for a few days and got my period Monday. I still went and had my formal BT today as clinic insisted and it was a BFN.

I am gutted. Hard to believe that in the space of about 12 months, I've lost 3 little ones.

:(


----------



## Lilly123

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> All the best to everyone taking stims, going for scans and EC or ET.
> 
> As for my experiences with EC, I was completely out of it and was tender for a few days - it's important to keep fluids up and eat a high protein diet coming up to EC.
> 
> I have been away for work for a few days and got my period Monday. I still went and had my formal BT today as clinic insisted and it was a BFP.
> 
> I am gutted. Hard to believe that in the space of about 12 months, I've lost 3 little ones.
> 
> 
> :(

Im so so sorry hun.. I cant imagine how u feel.. but we are all here for u :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lioness168

I am in shock Cupcake, I am so sorry :hugs:, hang in there, know we are always here for you if you need to vent, to cry, to talk, for us to listen. xo


----------



## bek74

Cupcake, I am so sorry xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dilek

Sending you hugss cupcake :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

im so sorry cupcake. take it easy. thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Cupcake, I know there is nothing I can say to make things better hun but just remember you are an amazing strong woman, this WILL happen for you and you have us all here if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## maz

I'm so sorry cupcake ... you're in my thoughts. I just wish there was more we could do.

:hug:


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> All the best to everyone taking stims, going for scans and EC or ET.
> 
> As for my experiences with EC, I was completely out of it and was tender for a few days - it's important to keep fluids up and eat a high protein diet coming up to EC.
> 
> I have been away for work for a few days and got my period Monday. I still went and had my formal BT today as clinic insisted and it was a BFN.
> 
> I am gutted. Hard to believe that in the space of about 12 months, I've lost 3 little ones.
> 
> :(

OMG cupcake... i have only just seen this!!!! :nope:

What the hell is going on? Awww this is just not fair. I have been watching out for you over the last few days and didnt know your test date was so close. I knew it was in a few days but never realised it was today! I am so sorry hun... you must e devastated. What are you going to do now? Dont give up hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: Im so sorry to hear this.....:cry:


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry to hear cupcake. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs G

Mrs F lots of luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Krissi, any more news hun?

Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to all the lovelies here.
xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

looks like i will be joining you again started bleeding this morning and hasnt stopped not in any pain just really gutted will take a few days off here i think and will speak to you all soon

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly123

Im so sorry Wrightwhales :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

are u sure its over hun??

xx:hugs:


----------



## MrsR32

Oh Wrighty, I'm so sorry, I hope it's just a false alarm x


----------



## wrightywales

Tanya said:


> Im so sorry Wrightwhales :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> are u sure its over hun??
> 
> xx:hugs:

yes im sure cant be anything else with all the blood im losing foned hospital they say theres not much they can do just have to let it happen if it becomes unbearable to go to a and e but its not too bad so just gonna stay here :cry::cry:


----------



## Lilly123

wrightywales said:


> Tanya said:
> 
> 
> Im so sorry Wrightwhales :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> are u sure its over hun??
> 
> xx:hugs:
> 
> yes im sure cant be anything else with all the blood im losing foned hospital they say theres not much they can do just have to let it happen if it becomes unbearable to go to a and e but its not too bad so just gonna stay here :cry::cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## akcher

Cupcake and wrightywales, I'm so sorry to hear of your news :(


----------



## Mrs G

Wrighty I am so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## maz

Oh Wrighty 

I am so sorry to hear your news. It's terrible what you're going through and it's not much consolation, but I found when it happened to me, that as soon as the bleeding stopped I felt much better. I think the hormones in your body definitely make you feel worse, but once they're back to normal you will start to feel a bit more normal. 

Sorry again hun

xxx


----------



## gumb69

oh wrighty i'msooo sorryxx


----------



## noddysgirl84

Cupcake and Wrighty - I am soooo sorry x x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bek74

Wrighty I am so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Wrighty hun :hug: I'm so sorry


----------



## Mendy

So sorry wrightywales!!! :cry::cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Sending my thoughts your way wrighty! But i Have to ask... are they at least going to give you an u/s??? Just to comfirm? My friend had severe bleeding and I mean pools of blood and they told her she was m/c'ing and it turns out she didn't have one. Just a clot or something. I know it sounds inane but still better to sure especially if you have to do a D&C


----------



## Kelly9

Anyone hear from Krissi? I always worry when they aren't on for days at a time that bad news in soon on the way.


----------



## krissi

I am totally devestated, it will take us a long time to save up again so although we will ne not be preventing TTC will be at the back of my mind for a while.

I will keep popping by now and then but will definately not be around as much.

The next bit is just so I have a record of Weds:

1 follicle measuring 15.4 all other follicles under 10. Left ovary responded better then right. Cycle abandoned due to poor response. Suggested to try flare protocol and higher meds if try again.

Wrighty and Cupcake so sorry girls xx


----------



## maz

Oh Krissi, I am sooo sorry hun. Take the time to recover and then gather your feelings again and see how you feel. I don't understand how this can happen. They've been doing the treatment for long enough now so surely they should be able to detect these things before it gets to this stage...

Again, I'm sorry krissi

xx


----------



## noddysgirl84

So sorry Krissi :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

so sorry krissi :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsF

wrighty, cupcake and krissi, i've just read your updates and i'm so sorry about your news :hug: 

i know there's not much i can say to make you guys feel better, but i am thinking of you x x x x x please look after yourselves, spoil yourselves, and allow yourselves to feel how you do x x x x 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

morning ladies, hope you're all well today,

well, EC yesterday - what a bizarre day!!! Totally lost the plot before surgery, cried lots :blush: :blush:

procedure went well, best harvest of the day with 15 eggs :thumbup: 
didnt react well though to the sedation - ladies coming up for EC, please dont worry, i'm just a special case :blush: my blood pressure dropped too low after i came round and i felt like i'd been hit by a train ( i now remember this happened last time i had an anaesthetic) - they hooked me up to a drip, gave mean electric blanket and two blankets that had just come out the tumble dryer! God love the nurses! 

husband had a good day too - gave the best sample he's ever done so the embryologist was pleased with our offerings!

am going for a day 5 blastocyst transfer - the surgeon feels that due to my anxiety, i'm gonna need sedating in order to get it back in :blush: now, ideally he wanted do a day 3 transfer, but the anaesthetist doesn't work sundays, and they dont want to do a day 2 as it'll be too early to see the best ones. He said we fit the criteria for the blastocyst transfer which increases success by 10%, and they're stronger to go through the frezing process :happydance: the down side though, is that if none of them make it day 5 we wont have a transfer at all, nor any for the freezer But...if they dont make it to day 5 anyway, then the earlier transfer wouldn't work anyway (hope that all makes sense!)

will find out later how many fertilised during the night - she said expect to lose about 20% (i'm pleased she prepared me for that) 

ok, am off to sleep, still feeling abit ropey

TTFN ladies x x x x x x x


----------



## MrsF

tehe, forgot the best bit.....

when i my blood pressure picked up, my recovery nurse came round to see how i was. He said he'd held my hand throughout the whole thing as i was a bit blubbery whilst under. He also said I spoke in great detail about how i was going to have a vodka and coke over the weekend before transfer - he said i was very particular on measurements and no ice..........and then he said i announced that "if the surgeon carries on, i'll f**king kill him" :blush: apparently the surgeon didnt hear, but all the other nurses did and started laughing. The surgeon got the gist. 

After the nurse left, the surgeon came in to discuss transfers - i apologised profusely and said i wasnt normally an aggressive person :dohh: he saw the funny side ( i think!!)


----------



## noddysgirl84

:rofl::rofl:

15 eggies harvested that great news :thumbup:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Mrs F - sounds like everything went well for you today and well done to your DH :) My clinic goes for 5 day transfer and I think this does make sure only the strongest embies are transferred.

Wrighty - sorry hun. I was exactly where you are at about a month ago and I just hope you have some love and support around you to help you through this. Maz is right - once it's 'over' it gets better I think. thinking of you and your DH/OH.

Kriss - I was sad to read about your abandoned cycle. That is devastating. I am sending you lots of :hugs: - be brave lovely lady. This is a tough time for you and you will get through it.


----------



## MrsF

just had a call from the embrologist :happydance::happydance:

out of the 15, 12 were mature. And out of those 12, 11 had fertilised this morning :happydance::happydance:

increases our chances of getting to day 5 :happydance:

x x x


----------



## MrsR32

MrsF, I'm struggling not to laugh out loud in the office, that's hilarious!!! Well done on a very successful day, I'll keep my fingers crossed that your good luck continues.


----------



## lioness168

Congrats MrsF...I'm so excited for you :wohoo:. I will be standing by to hear how you go with ET. I have my EC next week sometime, I hope I produce as many eggs as you did :)! Was there anything you did during stims that may have helped with increasing your numbers?


----------



## MrsF

thanks lioness x x x x x 

for the whole two weeks of stimms i basically went to work, got home and didn't move from the sofa! i did no housework as i wanted all my energy to go into the follies, and i went to bed at 10pm and got up at half 6 everyday. I ate 6 brazil nuts a day and homemade muesli for brekkie (oats, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seed, chopped dates, flaked almonds) with full fat milk (i never drink milk normally, yuck...)

i'm normally wheat intolerant, but i decided to eat one panini a day from the canteen to stop me filling up on empty calories whilst at work. I also ate fruit and veg whenever i was hungry between meals and had a good variety of dinners in the eve (read takeaways as well as meat and two veg, lol) i also splurged on coccy when i felt like it.... _edit, lol, i mean choccy, not coccy - that just sounds rude...reckon i'm still affected by sedation....._

i also took (take) the pregnacare conception multi vit thing (not the one that you continue til breastfeeding, but the conception specific one - more folic acid and other goodies)

urm....just trying to think what else.......tehe, dont think this'll help you, but i was on antibiotics for an UTI and thrush cream....:blush: wonder if i've stumbled across something there,lol!

i didnt have any alcohol, or do anything strenous. i have put on half a stone since stimms, which was intentional as i do wonder if my annovulation is / was due to not having much body fat

Crikey, thats a huge post!!!!! Lioness, and other stimmers, i hope this helps you reep a good harvest, and apologies if this post has come across a bit too virtuous - trust me, i'm so not - as the male nurse will tell you.......

x x x x x


----------



## lioness168

Thank you MrsF I REALLY appreciate that more than you know xo. I have been resting as I feel quite lethargic at the moment, I dont know if thats from the stim meds or not. You may be onto something with the antibiotics and thrush cream :rofl:. I will be watching closely to see how you go, I wont be too far behind you :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

i'm certain your lethargy will be due to stimms hun, my nurse said ages ago you're little follies are working supersonic, therefore making you really tired.

what day stimms are you on hun? i was on day 9 when they upped my meds so i was then:

day 9 = 225 menopur
day 10 = 150
day 11 = 225
day 12 = 150
day 13 = trigger

i was a slow developer in the beginning and was quite down about it, but they did say that's better than them maturing too fast.

WIll be thinking of you hun, hope you say daft things too under sedation, then i wont be mortified on my own ;) lol

x x x


----------



## Kelly9

I think the daft things you said were hilarious! WIsh I could have been one of your nurses! I hope I don't freak out with EC though... it has me worried more for the pain. The HSG was so terrible for me... on the other side I would put up with any kind of pain to get my little one. I will be calling the clinic next friday so only another week to go till I find out if I can start this cycle.


----------



## MrsF

hi kelly, just wanted to let you know i didnt feel any pain throughout the procedure, and tbh, i'm my own worst enemy when it comes to things like this. I cant even go to the dentist with out making a big drama out of it! god knows what i'll be like with childbirth......shudder.....

the pain today hasn't been so much 'pain' but my innards just letting me know they been poked and prodded, i'm sure you'll be fine, good luck with it all hun x x x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

thanks everyone so much for all the nice messages. you are all such great support
been to the hospital today and found out it was a chemical pregnancy there was no baby to loose. its strange how i actually feel better knowing i haven't lost a child but still gutted about the whole thing. still got 2 snow babies so hopefully it will work next time.

thanks everyone again :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Wrighty you're a wonderful example of PMA. I am glad it turned out not to be so bad and I really do hope that you get your baby with your other frozen embies.


----------



## gumb69

wrighty - your two snow babies will stick wait and see xxx


----------



## bek74

MrsF that is fantastic news, and thanks for all the tips :hugs:

Ok as most know I am on Synarel and waiting for my period to come. Well last night (friday 16th) at about 9pm I went to the toilet and there was light spotting, so the start of my period. This morning (Saturday 17th) my period is fully here.
So do I class Friday as CD1 even though I didn't get my period till 9pm and it was only light, just spotting. Or do I class today as CD1?
I will ring my nurse Monday morning and ask her cause I start stimms on CD5, just wanted to see what you ladies thought.
Well looks like either Tuesday or Wednesday will be my Stimms day.
Hope I get some great results like you did MrsF.

Thanks everyone:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

bek74 said:


> MrsF that is fantastic news, and thanks for all the tips :hugs:
> 
> Ok as most know I am on Synarel and waiting for my period to come. Well last night (friday 16th) at about 9pm I went to the toilet and there was light spotting, so the start of my period. This morning (Saturday 17th) my period is fully here.
> So do I class Friday as CD1 even though I didn't get my period till 9pm and it was only light, just spotting. Or do I class today as CD1?
> I will ring my nurse Monday morning and ask her cause I start stimms on CD5, just wanted to see what you ladies thought.
> Well looks like either Tuesday or Wednesday will be my Stimms day.
> Hope I get some great results like you did MrsF.
> 
> Thanks everyone:hugs:

i started my period (full flow) on a sunday at 7.30pm and they classed the monday as my first day so i would class today as CD1


----------



## gumb69

I count full flow as cd1. I am on fertility treament as well, but i count spotting as part of my previous cylce. so i would count today 17th as cd1.
that's only my opinion and what i do. Ladies any advancements on this ?


----------



## wrightywales

MrsF - 11 out of 15 fertilised :happydance:that is great hun when are you having your ET?


----------



## wrightywales

krissi - so sorry hun take care of yourself :hug:hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

gumb69 said:


> I count full flow as cd1. I am on fertility treament as well, but i count spotting as part of my previous cylce. so i would count today 17th as cd1.
> that's only my opinion and what i do. Ladies any advancements on this ?

i did aswell but as soon as i said that i didnt start til 7.30 they said we will class monday as it will be first full day of flow which i though was strange. 

17th defo your CD1 if you were only spotting friday (today for me lol) keep forgeting about time differences lol


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah my clinic said even if you get full flow after 3pm to classify it as cd1 for the next day.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

MrsF - Great fertilisation report!! Sounds very similar to mine - and you have a great chance of getting embies to Day 5.

Bek - How you doing? Thanks for your message earlier this week. I think day of full flow of period (today) should be classed as first day. My clinic said if you start bleeding after 12 pm, you class next day as Day 1.

Wrighty - Glad you got some answers - doesn't make it better, but it does give some comfort. take care.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## lioness168

MrsF said:


> i'm certain your lethargy will be due to stimms hun, my nurse said ages ago you're little follies are working supersonic, therefore making you really tired.
> 
> what day stimms are you on hun? i was on day 9 when they upped my meds so i was then:
> 
> day 9 = 225 menopur
> day 10 = 150
> day 11 = 225
> day 12 = 150
> day 13 = trigger
> 
> i was a slow developer in the beginning and was quite down about it, but they did say that's better than them maturing too fast.
> WIll be thinking of you hun, hope you say daft things too under sedation, then i wont be mortified on my own ;) lol
> x x x

MrsF, I'm now currently on day 11 of stimms. They doubled my dose of Gonal F from 150iu to 300iu on day 8. The tiredness and a little bit more temperamental since the dosage increase, DH is being good about it. I have my u/s on monday, so heres to good follies. On day 8 of stimms I had about 9 follies under 10mm. Will the dosage increase produce more follies again or just help develop the ones already there on day 8?

Thanks for your timeline MrsF....I'll let you know how I go :)


----------



## lioness168

bek74 said:


> MrsF that is fantastic news, and thanks for all the tips :hugs:
> 
> Ok as most know I am on Synarel and waiting for my period to come. Well last night (friday 16th) at about 9pm I went to the toilet and there was light spotting, so the start of my period. This morning (Saturday 17th) my period is fully here.
> So do I class Friday as CD1 even though I didn't get my period till 9pm and it was only light, just spotting. Or do I class today as CD1?
> I will ring my nurse Monday morning and ask her cause I start stimms on CD5, just wanted to see what you ladies thought.
> Well looks like either Tuesday or Wednesday will be my Stimms day.
> Hope I get some great results like you did MrsF.
> 
> Thanks everyone:hugs:

Bek, If you start in the afternoon, CD1 is the first full day of full flow...therefore today/saturday would be CD1. If in doubt double check with the nurse when you ring her :). How exciting Bek, I'm cheering for you!!!


----------



## Mendy

krissi- So sorry for your news! :cry: Please take good care of yourself! :hugs::hugs:

Mrs F- Good luck for ET!

To all the rest of the ladies at different stages of their cycles, good luck as well!!!!


----------



## Snowdrop

Wrighty: I've been thinking of you and sorry I haven't been around much to offer my :hugs: Your PMA is sounding great and I have everything crossed for your snow babies :hugs:

Krissi: Big :hugs: for you. I'm so sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself through these tough times. :hugs:

Bek74: the clinic I go to advise that CD1 is first day you wake up with flow. So if you get up at 7am on a Monday and start full flow at 9am CD1 will be the Tuesday.

Lioness: hope the stimms are going OK - can't be long for you now :happydance:

Mrs F: wonderful egg harvest :happydance: Well done! I loved your EC report - I was laughing out loud :haha:

Nothing to report from me, follow-up appointment booked for 20th November. Had a long chat on the phone with one of the nurses and hopefully be starting round 2 soon after the appointment, with EC in January. DH has plans for a natural conception before then - he's got it all worked out! 

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone else.


----------



## Lilly123

krissi said:


> I am totally devestated, it will take us a long time to save up again so although we will ne not be preventing TTC will be at the back of my mind for a while.
> 
> I will keep popping by now and then but will definately not be around as much.
> 
> The next bit is just so I have a record of Weds:
> 
> 1 follicle measuring 15.4 all other follicles under 10. Left ovary responded better then right. Cycle abandoned due to poor response. Suggested to try flare protocol and higher meds if try again.
> 
> Wrighty and Cupcake so sorry girls xx

Im so sorry hun... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsF

Hi ladies!

lioness - i think the extra shot helps more with plumping up existing follies - could be wrong though. Look forward to your next scan update x x x

wrighty - hopefully ET on tues hun

thank you for all the positive responses to my EC, just an update on my embryos - all 11 have made it to day 2 :happydance: really chuffed, and i've got:

1 x grade 1 
7 x grade 2
3 x grade 3

pleased with that too! i have 3x6cells, 3x5cells, 3x4cells, 1x3 and 1x2. The grade 1 is a 5 cell, so maybe that's the one.....

the embryologist didnt think the grade 3ers would make blastocyst, but is still optimistic as we have 8 to go at. She said that (all being well) one blastocyst will be transferred on tuesday, and if there are any cells that havent become blastcysts by tues, they'll incubate til weds to give me a better selection for the deep freeze. 

still aching a lot fromthe EC, very tender indeed. Started progesterone pessaries today - yuck......would much rather inject.....and the bloat! my god! i look about 5 months gone already! my boobs are huge and v sore - is that the trigger shot after effects does anyone know?

am sending all vibes to helps eggs grow for the ladies on stimms, sticky dust to those the other side, and treatments to start soon for the ladies about to embark on ivf icsi. 

also thinking of you ladies who have had a tough time lately, big hugs huns x x x 

TTFN


----------



## Kelly9

MrsF did you choose to do 1 blastie or did they say you could only do 1? I am asking cause I want 2 blasties put back in when I get going with ICSI. Yay for your report to! It's awesome!

Snowdrop glad you'll be starting again soon.


----------



## Mendy

Wow, Mrs F! Fertilization report sounds awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## lioness168

MrsF...how good are you, what an excellent report, AA+++!!! I pray that mine will turn out just as good....well close anyway :) - hehehe. Sorry to hear you are in some discomfort after th EC....I guess I'm a little nervous about all that as I am not sure what to expect. I am very excited for you as it all sounds so very positive...FX for you :)


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Great fertilisation rate Mrs F - and you might be surprised at some of the lower cell embies might make it blast - I know one of my 4 cell ones (on Day 3) wasn't expected to go to blastocyst- but it did and that's the one we've frozen.

FX for you.


----------



## chocci

MrsF said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> lioness - i think the extra shot helps more with plumping up existing follies - could be wrong though. Look forward to your next scan update x x x
> 
> wrighty - hopefully ET on tues hun
> 
> thank you for all the positive responses to my EC, just an update on my embryos - all 11 have made it to day 2 :happydance: really chuffed, and i've got:
> 
> 1 x grade 1
> 7 x grade 2
> 3 x grade 3
> 
> pleased with that too! i have 3x6cells, 3x5cells, 3x4cells, 1x3 and 1x2. The grade 1 is a 5 cell, so maybe that's the one.....
> 
> the embryologist didnt think the grade 3ers would make blastocyst, but is still optimistic as we have 8 to go at. She said that (all being well) one blastocyst will be transferred on tuesday, and if there are any cells that havent become blastcysts by tues, they'll incubate til weds to give me a better selection for the deep freeze.
> 
> still aching a lot fromthe EC, very tender indeed. Started progesterone pessaries today - yuck......would much rather inject.....and the bloat! my god! i look about 5 months gone already! my boobs are huge and v sore - is that the trigger shot after effects does anyone know?
> 
> am sending all vibes to helps eggs grow for the ladies on stimms, sticky dust to those the other side, and treatments to start soon for the ladies about to embark on ivf icsi.
> 
> also thinking of you ladies who have had a tough time lately, big hugs huns x x x
> 
> TTFN

Funny you say that about the pessaries mrs F cos i felt the same eeeoooowwwww, prefered injections and even asked if i could inject instead but that would mean hubby injecting me for 12 weeks with prog and thats unrealistic really. They also gave me more syptoms than the injections too. Trigger shot will make you feel preggers so try to keep that in mind over the next 10 days or so until it comes out of your body. Remember that the trigger is HCG which is the hormone that the placenta releases when we are preggers so the symptoms are pretty much how you will feel whemn preggers i presme and its quite a big shot. They say for 10000 mui it takes 10 days to come out thats why we should not test to early as it will give a false positive :)

Fingers crossed for you thats a great fertilisation rate. :) XXX


----------



## MrsF

morning ladies x x x 

am up and waiting for the phonecall for the day 3 report - i hope i'm not getting to ahead of myself for feeling quite optimistic - this is the first time since our early miscarriage (18 mnths ago) that i actually feel positive that something might finally work.

Kelly - only one blasto transfer as it's nhs funding and thats all our pct allows us (and one funded cycle so this had better work!)

Choccie - hello! how are you? yup, i had the 10000 trigger, so if it's 10 days to work it's way out of system, i've still got til thursday. 

Cupcake - good to hear that the slower dividers dont necessarily mean bad news

thanks lioness, i feel like i should have a sticker and a lollipop from the docs!!! i was doin ok with the after pains of the ec - but coupled with the cramps from the pessaries, i just feel abit yucksville. mind you, i'm guessing my own hormones are kicking back in as i've stopped the busereline, so i'm guessing that never helps. i really thought that i'd done the hard part after EC! oh well, at least i get to stay in bed, get pampered by my DH, take over the laptop and eat what i want - every cloud ladies, every cloud ;) 


will report back after my phonecall, fingers x'd ladies its another good un x x x x

TTFN


----------



## MrsF

embryologist has just rung, and here's todays report:

1 x 4 cell  grade 2
1 x 6 cell - grade 3
1 x 7 cell - grade 2
2 x 7 cell - grade 3
1 x 8 cell - grade 1-2
2 x 8 cell - grade 2
1 x 8 cell - grade 3
1 x 9 cell - grade 2
1 x 9 cell - grade 2-3

all 11 made it through to day 3! :happydance: some good graders and sizes so really chuffed again :happydance: no report tomorrow, but they're gonna let me know before ET on tuesday where they're all at.

:happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

MrsF said:


> embryologist has just rung, and here's todays report:
> 
> 1 x 4 cell &#8211; grade 2
> 1 x 6 cell - grade 3
> 1 x 7 cell - grade 2
> 2 x 7 cell - grade 3
> 1 x 8 cell - grade 1-2
> 2 x 8 cell - grade 2
> 1 x 8 cell - grade 3
> 1 x 9 cell - grade 2
> 1 x 9 cell - grade 2-3
> 
> all 11 made it through to day 3! :happydance: some good graders and sizes so really chuffed again :happydance: no report tomorrow, but they're gonna let me know before ET on tuesday where they're all at.
> 
> :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: thats great news hun hopefully your will have a few frosties left over for another try but got everything crossed that it works for you 1st time and good luck with ET on tuesday :hug::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Fab news MrsF :happydance:

I'm still on the pessaries and will be til 16wks. I find that rectally is so much better than vaginally. I was losing loads (iykwim) and never really felt comfortable or clean!!!

Good luck!

xx


----------



## gumb69

Mrs F - great news on the report X 
hope the rest of you are doing well. 

so that's where the pressaries go. i was thinking they didn't go in your mouth. why can't you inject. is that the pressaries are better.
just a question, sorry, but if you peed is that when you lost them. what happens when you need the loo loo, iykwim. sorry.
i'm hoping that one day i wil need them. i've the prescription but no BFP. hoping one day i can go into the chemist and ask for them.


----------



## Mrs G

They are kinda waxy. The nurse said to me the prog absorbs into your blodstream within about 10 mins so if you "lose" some after then, it doesn't really matter. I was just finding they were kinda coming out after a while, I think they almost melt and it just felt like loads of cm!! I know Sammy had the same thing. Oh the dignity!!


----------



## gumb69

thanks for letting me know. i hope i get to use them.
how are you feeling. only 14 more sleeps until your scan. xxxxxx


----------



## MrsF

the nurse said i couldnt take them rectally - really not getting on with them at all. They're melting, but yucky after iykwim, think i'll ring up the nurse tomorrow and ask if i change


----------



## gumb69

hiya sorry i've to ask this question, i'm sure i ask it every month. 
currently pk+16. pregynl injections 4000iu on pk+3,5,7,9.
had some spotting yesterday (after bm) :blush:loads of brown mucus yesterday.:blush: just light brown today.
tomorrow is my true test date. but i cheated and tested yesterday and today.of course i got a bfp using the cbdigi it said 1-2 weeks pg. i know that the pregynl is still in my system. i am just so worried about tomorrow i want it to be tomorrow so i can pee on a stick. i know they say to wait until pk+17 as the pregynl should be out of my system.
do you think today is a false positive, would it still be in my system on pk+16
today is dragging. i keep running to the loo expecting to see the gush.i thought for def AF was here, i even posted in my journal that she was. 
i know the cb can pick up as low as 25hcg.i tried to buy a pg test that isn't one that you can test early with, but no chemists stock them. 
there is seriously a market for pg tests that you can't test early with.
what you think. you think tom i'll get BFN and that today is just last of pregynl:cry:


----------



## MrsF

heya gumb, just wanted to send you :hug: and hope that tomorrow brings your BFP x x x x x :hugs:


----------



## Dilek

MrsF said:


> the nurse said i couldnt take them rectally - really not getting on with them at all. They're melting, but yucky after iykwim, think i'll ring up the nurse tomorrow and ask if i change

Hey Mrs F

I just wanted to say i had the same prob last time as well, so i changed to rectally and then it gave me the runs. Like really bad, so i changed back to the original. God this stuff is embarrasing.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh the joys of what i get to look forward to! I think I would prefer rectally... if they are huge amounts of cream I have to put up there... I have to take a bum medication before and it was easy. How big are the progesterone supplements?

Gumb I have no idea sorry hun, but good luck

Mrs F awesome news about your fertility report. Do you know if cells that are frozen after they reach blastie stage tend to react better after they are thawed? Like have better chances of dividing properly after being frozen?


----------



## chocci

MrsF said:


> the nurse said i couldnt take them rectally - really not getting on with them at all. They're melting, but yucky after iykwim, think i'll ring up the nurse tomorrow and ask if i change

I had to take them during icsi and during FET, i didnt get on with them either and asked for injections, they are reluctant to allow injections as apparently its not that pleasant doing that either for 16 weeks especially when getting heavily pregnant. Viginally both times they gave me thrush like symptoms, made me very sore, i wrote it on my journal, but i stuck with it cos i think it can cause same syptoms in the bottom too haha. I have a bit of a tip. The first time during ICSi i used to lose loads BUT during FET i started pushing them that bit higher because i had to use 2 that time so had no choice. Using 2 i woulda thought i would have much more mess BUT pushing them slowly higher than i thought really worked, make sure you are doing that, if you dont quite get them high enough it causes much more leakage and i am speaking from experience haha

Hope that helps :)


----------



## chocci

Kelly9 said:


> Oh the joys of what i get to look forward to! I think I would prefer rectally... if they are huge amounts of cream I have to put up there... I have to take a bum medication before and it was easy. How big are the progesterone supplements?
> 
> Gumb I have no idea sorry hun, but good luck
> 
> Mrs F awesome news about your fertility report. Do you know if cells that are frozen after they reach blastie stage tend to react better after they are thawed? Like have better chances of dividing properly after being frozen?

Only about an inch or so, not that big, just read above post for tips :)


----------



## lioness168

Well, had my u/s scan today. What a day...absolutely exhausted! Had 11 follies on the left and about 5 on the right...was looking good! Afterward a nurse called me in and pulled the rug out from under my feet and recommended we cancel the cycle and not go ahead, I was in shock. She was cold and clinical about it too, no compassion or support there! And it was like she expected us to decide what we were doing almost straight away....I couldn't think, I was trying to process what this meant for us and whether or not we could salvage things, etc. DH and I went outside to talk while she rang our FS who recommended we go ahead and take bloods and see where the levels are at. In the afternoon she rang us and we went in and she was a totally different woman in that she was happy and supportive. Levels were good so we are now going ahead. Looks like EC is on Thursday. Praying everything works out well, please please please.


----------



## krissi

So sorry hun I can totally sympathise with this as its what happened to me xx

Were bloods ok?


----------



## lioness168

Thanks Krissi...I can imagine how you felt and I didnt like it one bit. With what she said, I was gearing myself up that it wasn't going to happen. I put a longer version of todays events in my journal too if you're interested. The bloods came back at 2400! So she said thats good. So if we didnt get her to ring our FS who said to still go ahead and take the bloods, we would have had it cancelled pretty much. Talk about a roller coaster ride! I thought of you today and sympathised...I was in shock :hugs:.


----------



## krissi

Thats great news hun really pleased for you, thank god for your FS xx


----------



## chocci

lioness168 said:


> Well, had my u/s scan today. What a day...absolutely exhausted! Had 11 follies on the left and about 5 on the right...was looking good! Afterward a nurse called me in and pulled the rug out from under my feet and recommended we cancel the cycle and not go ahead, I was in shock. She was cold and clinical about it too, no compassion or support there! And it was like she expected us to decide what we were doing almost straight away....I couldn't think, I was trying to process what this meant for us and whether or not we could salvage things, etc. DH and I went outside to talk while she rang our FS who recommended we go ahead and take bloods and see where the levels are at. In the afternoon she rang us and we went in and she was a totally different woman in that she was happy and supportive. Levels were good so we are now going ahead. Looks like EC is on Thursday. Praying everything works out well, please please please.

With that many follies why on earth would they even suggest cancelling hun? What was her reasons? Glad you are going ahead now though! xx


----------



## lioness168

Yes, thank God for him, I trust his judgement over anyone else's...especially over the uncompassionate nurse! But I am still praying that they develop well enough by then and are mature enough to fertilise...we're not totally out of the woods yet, FX everything goes ok.


----------



## lioness168

The largest follies were 14 or 15 mm, and the rest were about 11 and 12mm I think (I was in so much shock my brain shut down). Because the Drs are all going to be away next week at a conference, I have to be ready by this Thursday as there are no Drs around after that to do the EC. If the bloods didnt show responsiveness, then it would have been cancelled due to their size. They said the follies normally grow at 2mm a day (approx)...so FX they grow and grow and grow by Thursday. My FS wants it to go ahead.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hey Lioness
Gosh! What a drama. But glad it all worked out. FS is right that they do grow 2 mm a day, so by Thurs you should have some good sized ones there! Keep strong, you are nearly there.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

gumb69 said:


> hiya sorry i've to ask this question, i'm sure i ask it every month.
> currently pk+16. pregynl injections 4000iu on pk+3,5,7,9.
> had some spotting yesterday (after bm) :blush:loads of brown mucus yesterday.:blush: just light brown today.
> tomorrow is my true test date. but i cheated and tested yesterday and today.of course i got a bfp using the cbdigi it said 1-2 weeks pg. i know that the pregynl is still in my system. i am just so worried about tomorrow i want it to be tomorrow so i can pee on a stick. i know they say to wait until pk+17 as the pregynl should be out of my system.
> do you think today is a false positive, would it still be in my system on pk+16
> today is dragging. i keep running to the loo expecting to see the gush.i thought for def AF was here, i even posted in my journal that she was.
> i know the cb can pick up as low as 25hcg.i tried to buy a pg test that isn't one that you can test early with, but no chemists stock them.
> there is seriously a market for pg tests that you can't test early with.
> what you think. you think tom i'll get BFN and that today is just last of pregynl:cry:

Hi hun. Not sure how this equates with your dates but I tested 9 days after taking pregnyl and there was a good line, the next day if was really faint and then 11 days after trigger it was gone. This was on a "normal" test not a digi so I could see the strength of the line.

FX xx


----------



## MrsF

Evening ladies!

kelly - from my understanding the blasties are more hardy to the freezing and thawing process than the embies hun, i'm sure thats what the nurse said (mind you, i had just come round from the sedation....)

lioness - sounds like you had a really emotional time hun, :hugs: thank god it's back on track x x x 

heya krissi :hugs: how you feelin hun? x x x 

well, ET tomorrow, i'm sat here drinking my camomile tea and trying to visualise the lil blastie sticking.....

when i next log back on i'll be in the PUPO club, laying horizontal in my bed of course! where i intend to stay until friday morning may i add.......lol

TTFN ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs G

So exciting hun, got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck mrs F! 

I am pissed off right now from crappy midterm I just wrote, going to sleep it off before I cry. Everything school and baby related is getting to me today.


----------



## NeyNey

Lots of luck ladies!! Lioness - glad things are going ahead :hugs:

:yipee:
As for me, BT today to check levels - Lucrin injections starting tomorrow (hopefully)
Got our two cooler bags full of meds in the fridge ready to roll!!!


----------



## lioness168

Wishing you all the best MrsF with ET tomorrow...how exciting :). Cant wait to hear how things go.

NeyNey....how exciting also, its feels even more real when you are given your lovely cooler bag of drugs!!! Will be popping in to see how things go tomorrow for you.

Kelly9, sounds like you've had a pretty stressful day today. I hope you feel better after the sleep.

Best wishes to everyone else who are at different stages of their journey.


----------



## NeyNey

:wohoo:
We are all systems go for tomorrow!!! Results are fine.....Jabbing starts tomorrow

:wohoo:


----------



## maz

Good luck NeyNey - I hope this is it for you...


----------



## Mrs G

Just stopping by with loads of :hugs: and :dust: xxx


----------



## Snowdrop

Good luck NeyNey - FX for you

MrsF: hope ET went well today.

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck neyney! Have fun poking yourself.

Mrs F eagerly awaiting your report!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Good Luck NeyNey!!


----------



## MrsF

OK ladies, blasto's on board, full steam ahead with :dust: 

ET went really well today, saw the lil blasto on the TV which was ace!!! when i figure out how to, i'll post a piccy! they're gonna ring me tomorrow to let me know how many are going for the deep freeze.

ended up on another drip today, bp dropped too low after sedation again....didnt utter too much crap today whilst under, but i did ask the same male nurse in recovery as i came round how to get all the pessary gunk out of my doo-dah....:blush: 

testing date is nov 2nd, but i'm sure i'll test early :blush: no earlier than the 31st oct though...

thankyou for you thoughts ladies, hope you guys are ok?

very sleepy, so i'm gonna let my bloated ass hit the hay

ttfn x x x


----------



## lioness168

Great news MrsF, wishing you lots of sticky dust :dust:. Wont be long before I'm there with you :wohoo:


----------



## Mendy

Glad ET went well, MrsF! LOTS and LOTS of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NeyNey

MrsF - Woohoo!!!! Stick little bubbas stick!!! :wohoo:

Lioness - Lots of luck hun, hope everything goes well with the EC :hug:


Had my first jab this morning, not as bad as I thought....lol, going to feel like a pin cushion by the end though I'm sure....Yay though for getting underway :yipee:


----------



## lioness168

On ya NeyNey...you go girl :yipee:


----------



## krissi

Congrats on being PUPO Mrs F.

NeyNey glad all went well with jabs.

Lioness are you still on for EC tomorrow, if so good luck hun xx

I have put a post in LTTC re AF after an abandoned cycle if anyone could have a look and adcvise I would be really grateful xx


----------



## lioness168

Thanks Krissi, yes...tomorrow is THE day...EC day, FX it all goes ok.


----------



## MrsF

thanks for the :dust: ladies

slept v well last night, andd today's plan is to find ways to reduce progesterone bloat, it's so uncomfortable :growlmad:

good luck with your EC tomorrow lioness, i'm looking foward to hearing how many eggies you've been cultivating!

happy-start-of-ivf-day neyney!!!!!!

ttfn x x x


----------



## lioness168

MrsF....hows the progesterone been? keep up the sticky :dust:


----------



## MrsF

lioness.....shit, lol!

gives me an uncomfy feeling in my lower abdomen once i put it in place, it's made me put on weight, as well as bloat, and like Mrs G said, i just cant feel clean. it's made me quite irritable too.....

I dont want others outside this thread to read this and think 'shush lady, it's gonna give you your bfp' as i know it's the only option for me - i am grateful to have this chance, please dont get me wrong!!!!

lioness, i'm so excited for you!!!! what time's your ec? x


----------



## lioness168

Its good that you're honest and I like that, its what we are hear for...to be honest and support each other. I want to hear from experiences like yours so I know what I may be in for. It certainly doesn't mean that you are not appreciative...as I know you are and I know I will be too. Feel free to PM me if you want :). Hang in there...we can get irritable together soon :hugs:

EC is 1030 tomorrow morning. Nil by mouth after midnight tonight :)


----------



## MrsF

Yay! someone to be a grumbling old fart with!!!!!! :friends:


clinic have just rung to say they have frozen 2 blasto's this morning. i know i should be happy with that, but i feel a bit :cry: i know i'm lucky to have them as i know some ladies dont get any to freeze, but i was really hoping for a couple more. DH and i agreed that once we were done adding to our family, we would donate the rest, but now we cant. 

god, i sound like a spoilt brat, i really dont want to come across that way. i hope it's just the sedation and hormones making me feel weepy


----------



## lioness168

MrsF...you definitely don't sound unappreciative, its how you feel and there is nothing wrong with that! Excellent someone I can be a grumblebum with also :friends:. Somedays I cant help being grumbly.


----------



## bek74

Mrs F sending you loads of baby dust :happydance:

Lioness good lick for tomorrow hun, sorry I haven't been on much, just realy busy. Sending you all good vibes babe :hugs:

Well I had a scan today and all looked great so I had my first injection, I couldn't do it myself, I had to get the nurse to do it. So tomorrow I am going to have to do it myself :dohh:

NeyNey seems we are going down this path at the same time, both having our first jabs today. My FS is looking at EC on the 2nd Nov. I have a blood test this saturday and another scan next wednesday, so FX ladies.

Wishing everyone all the very best :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsF

heya bek, :thumbup: i have every confidence you'l be injecting with your eyes closed in no time! is this the start of your stimm? x x x


----------



## lioness168

Hey Bek, it is just getting over that psychological barrier of putting a needle into your body...once you commit to it going in, it gets easier. Just sit down, pinch the natural body/tummy roll, commit to it going in and keep going. Just dont do what I did and get it in and then find out you hadn't loaded the drug and having to re-do it a second time :rofl:. I'll chat to you soon girl.....am about to go to bed, talk tomorrow - goodnight xo


----------



## Mendy

Good luck for EC, lioness!


----------



## Mrs G

Exciting times for you all :happydance:
Big :hugs: xx


----------



## bek74

MrsF said:


> heya bek, :thumbup: i have every confidence you'l be injecting with your eyes closed in no time! is this the start of your stimm? x x x

Yeap it is the start. I am excited and nervous.

Well you will all be pleased to know I DID IT:happydance:, I gave myself the Jab:happydance:, I lined it up, closed my eyes and BINGO, didn't even hurt.
Thank goodness that is behind me (for today lol)

Thinking of you Lioness, I am sure all will go great :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Lioness - hope it all went well with EC today.

Bek - GOOD GIRL!! V.proud of you!! Hope it's all going well and you and the boys are doing ok.


----------



## MrsF

well done bek! first one is always the hardest, all down hill from here hun!!!!

Lioness - eagerly awaiting update cherub, hope you're ok, thinking of you x x x x


----------



## bek74

MrsF said:


> well done bek! first one is always the hardest, all down hill from here hun!!!!
> 
> Lioness - eagerly awaiting update cherub, hope you're ok, thinking of you x x x x

 
Gee thanks MrsF and here I was thinking that I am starting to feel normal again LOL, good to know that won't last long LOL LOL LOL

Lioness I am thinking of you, and hope everything all went well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsF

sorry bek - bit confused hun! when i said all down hill from here - i meant that in a positive way, lol, not as an it's a downward spiral! like riding bike downhill, dead easy, lol - did you get the wrong end of the stick hun thinking i meant it went to poop from here on in, lol? big hugs hun x x x x x x x x


----------



## NeyNey

Lioness any news!!!???

Bek - Best of luck for Nov 2nd (Approx) I'm actually on Lucrin right now, AF Should arrive over the weekend (thanks to provera) and I'll be on FSH injections after that...So I'm about a week or a bit more behind you....Still close enough though!!!! Yay for getting ur first jab out of the way!! It's always the most nerve wracking!! :hug:


----------



## NeyNey

Whopps....double post!! :happydance:


----------



## bek74

MrsF said:


> sorry bek - bit confused hun! when i said all down hill from here - i meant that in a positive way, lol, not as an it's a downward spiral! like riding bike downhill, dead easy, lol - did you get the wrong end of the stick hun thinking i meant it went to poop from here on in, lol? big hugs hun x x x x x x x x

Yeah kind of thought it was going to go to poop LOL LOL, ya know with more injections, bloating, EC, etc LOL LOL LOL
Thanks babe xxxxxxxx


----------



## bek74

Lioness are you ok ??? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Well, yesterday went ok. They collected 6 eggs and I am praying they are quality eggs. The scientist saw us afterwards and said she is happy with anywhere between 5 and 10. Looks like we are also going ICSI instead of IVF. The scientist was sooooo lovely, she was soooo excited and positive about it. Today I should find out how may fertilise, I pray [-o&lt; that there will at least be a couple.

I'm still pretty tired after yesterday so Im just kicking back.


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Glad it went well hun....*fingers crossed* for some great Embies out of it all!!


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> Well, yesterday went ok. They collected 6 eggs and I am praying they are quality eggs. The scientist saw us afterwards and said she is happy with anywhere between 5 and 10. Looks like we are also going ICSI instead of IVF. The scientist was sooooo lovely, she was soooo excited and positive about it. Today I should find out how may fertilise, I pray [-o< that there will at least be a couple.
> 
> I'm still pretty tired after yesterday so Im just kicking back.

Fx all will go great.
Whats the difference between ICSI and IVF?? sorry this stuff is all new to me and I am learning as I go.
Glad the scientist was so nice and you had a much more positive experience this time around, not like that other week with that nurse:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Bek:

ICSI is when they inject the sperm into the egg manually (usually done if SA results aren't the best) and IVF is when they put an egg in a dish, drop some spermies and leave overnight to let them fertilise naturally.


----------



## lioness168

Thanks girls :)

Bek, ICSI - an IVF procedure where a single sperm is injected directly into an egg vs the sperm and the egg being incubated together in a culture media in a petri dish. I hope I got that right :thumbup:. 

Yes, our experience has been pretty good (as good as IVF can be). I saw that nurse again yesterday and she was happy and fine. Perhaps she just needs to learn how to deliver unsavory news better.....and maybe takes bloods anyway to find out what the hormone levels are before dismissing a cycle! :)


----------



## lioness168

Ok, results are in! 6 Eggs collected and 100% fertilised :wohoo:.

Now to decide which day to do transfer...any advice/experience/knowledge?


----------



## Rach27

lioness168 said:


> Ok, results are in! 6 Eggs collected and 100% fertilised :wohoo:.
> 
> Now to decide which day to do transfer...any advice/experience/knowledge?

Replied in your other thread but I would definitely go for a blastocyst (5 day) transfer if possible. By default, the healthier ones will self select so if you have the chance, go for it!


----------



## lioness168

Thanks Rach...is that what you had...5 day blast transfers? How many do they normally transfer with blasts?


----------



## krissi

Congrats hun and great fertilisation report too xxx


----------



## MrsF

lioness - good to hear from you! :hugs: great fertilisation report, you must be so excited x x x the number of blasto's transferred depend a) how many your local authority allows if your funded by them, or b) how many you pay for if it's a self funded cycle. 

so, we could be looking at any time from tomorrow til tuesday for transfer depending on the day they choose - you're exactly a week behind me as that was my window too! have you been given progesterone to start tomorrow? stock up on peppermint tea and root ginger - helps to beat the bloat the little buggers give you! 

keep updating hun! :happydance:


----------



## MrsF

bek - :dohh: so sorry i wasn't clear hun, i feel really bad that you may have felt pretty cack after reading my post for you, especially as i knew you were nervous about injecting in the first place - i was just wanting to reassure you the injections get easier the more you do :hugs: 

i found that i didnt bloat until the progesterone stage after ET, the stimming stage was just tiring for me more than anything else. It's really nice to get some hormones back into the system after a couple of weeks of down regs - i actually cracked a few smiles! :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

I started the progesterone yesterday after EC. I feel quite tender and sore from yesterday still. What day was you ET MrsF? 3 day? 5 day? How many eggs did they collect from you, what was your fertility report? How many survived and/or frozen?


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi Lioness,

I've not had the EC/ET yet but I have agreed with my Clinic to use 5 day Blasties. I can have 1 or 2 transferred depending on quality etc.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hey Lioness
I am pro- blastocyst transfer (Day 5) - there are a million reasons why, but I guess you just see what clinic recommends as well.

Good to hear it all went well.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Hey Lioness
I am pro- blastocyst transfer (Day 5) - there are a million reasons why, but I guess you just see what clinic recommends as well.

Good to hear it all went well.


----------



## lioness168

the clinic will ring us around 8am tomorrow morning to let us know if transfer is tomorrow or tuesday, depends on how the embies are looking as to what they are going to recommend. so we should know what happening tomorrow.

I just pray they all keep growing [-o&lt; please


----------



## bek74

I am pretty sure my clinic nurse suggest day 3 transfer, she said that putting them back into their natural enviroment can help them develop. She said there is still research to be done on how effective day 5 transfer really is, they wonder if those that didn't survive to day 5 would have if implanted at day 3.
I personally am not really sure which way I am going yet. I think I will read up between now and then on the facts. I trust my FS so I will go along with whatever he suggests.

That is fantastic news about all 6 eggs being fertilised :happydance: told ya it would go well :hugs:


----------



## bek74

MrsF said:


> bek - :dohh: so sorry i wasn't clear hun, i feel really bad that you may have felt pretty cack after reading my post for you, especially as i knew you were nervous about injecting in the first place - i was just wanting to reassure you the injections get easier the more you do :hugs:
> 
> i found that i didnt bloat until the progesterone stage after ET, the stimming stage was just tiring for me more than anything else. It's really nice to get some hormones back into the system after a couple of weeks of down regs - i actually cracked a few smiles! :hugs:

Hun it is cool, I am not upset, not stressed or anything :hugs: all is good babe :hugs:

Is it normal to not be getting any side effects?, I am waiting to experience some bloating, cramping, bad moods etc and so far nothing. I am still doing 30min powerwalk on my treadmill in the mornings and doing a 40min powerwalk with my neighbour in the arvo. I have slowed down a little as I don't want to over do things, but I honestly just feel great and normal.

I have to get a blood test tomorrow morning for them to check my levels and my FS will ring me after 3pm tomorrow to let me know if I need to up my dosage of FSH, geez I hope all is going well and no bad side effects show up LOL.


----------



## bek74

Lioness I found this.. Not sure if it helps, I am still researching:hugs:


My own clinic told me that they do do blasto transfers, but every case is not suitable because they say if an embryo is doing so well and is very healthy at day 2 or 3 there is no real benefit in leaving them to go to blasto stage, if the embryo's are doing well at day 2 or 3 the best place for them is back inside you! They also said the risk of leaving them to go to blasto stage is that once back inside you they won't grow anymore because they have been left outside your body too long.


----------



## MrsF

heya lioness, i had the day 5 blasto transfer. i had 15 eggs removed, and 12 had fertilised on day 1, then 11 kept going up until day 5 (they didn't give me a report on day 4 as it can be an unreliable measure as the embryos are going crazy into the blasto stage and one that looks fragmented could actually be a healthy one going mad into blasto (if that makes sense). On the morning of the transfer, i think there were 5 going to blasto, the other 6 were slow developers, so they chose the best blasto (grade1) and put that one back. They kept an eye on the remaining ones until day 6, and 4 of them perished. so i have two on ice for a later date. 

remember though it's quality not quantity - i was anxious in case all of the 'goodness' had been spread to thinly around 15 - i guess we all worry about our lil beanies. 

i'm so excited for you cherub, it's a nice feeling to get the updates every day. 

kicking back and chilling sounds good - i was sore for a week after egg retrieval, i still feel abit uncomfortable, but then again the progesterone makes your plumbing achey anyway. 

thinking of you - just gutted i'll be on holiday when you have your ET, i'll have to wait a whole week to hear your report. but that's not til sunday, so i'm with you til then 

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Rach27

lioness168 said:


> Thanks Rach...is that what you had...5 day blast transfers? How many do they normally transfer with blasts?

Yes it was. All 5 of our embryoes went on to blastocyst (although I should point out that this pregnancy wasn't a result of that...another story!) 

The number transfered depends on your age, the clinic, whether you're having public funded or private treatment. Here in NZ, you can only have one up to the age of 35, when they will offer you two. This is due to the extra complications sometimes caused by multiple pregnancies.

All the best with your ET!! Then you can enjoy being PUPO (I love that saying!) xxx

:hugs:


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies, 

feeling a bit down today :cry:

just kinda get the feeling that this cycle isnt gonna work for us. I know i'm only 3 days past day 5 transfer, but i have a feeling that it's not worked already :nope:

trying to have a PMA, but i just get an overriding sense of negativity 

hopefully i'll wake up more positive, but at the minute, i can't see it

sorry to be doom and gloom


----------



## Jane1972

Just wanted to send you a hug mrsf & to thank you for your questions about the cyclogest pessaries. I think this thread is great it answers so many of my questions & you guys are great. 
Hugs & PMA.:hugs:


----------



## Mendy

lioness- Both my IVF's were day 5 blasts. It wasn't a pre-determined day, rather the embryologist monitored them and they went with the day they felt the embies had a better chance of surviving in the womb. They just told me to be ready between days 2-5, as it could be any day. There's benefits both ways, I don't think day 5 blasts are THE right way to do it, I think it all just depends on how your embies are growing and what your RE recommends. I'm sure your RE will recommend what they feel will work best for your case. :hugs:

Bek74- I think it's not unusual to not get side effects. The first cycle I was super bloated and the second, not so much. My body felt like it hadn't even really went through IVF. And...the second cycle worked. I wanted to feel something to know my body was doing something differently (pregnancy) but nope, nothing. So no side effects shouldn't be something to worry about, we all react differently. I think I remember mentioning in my journal that I felt it hadn't worked cause I wasn't feeling any different, but I was dead wrong! :) 

MrsF- I know the feeling. It's an emotional rollercoaster. One day I was SOOO positive and the next I was like, "Why waste my time getting excited, it's probably not gonna work!" But, you have some great embies in there and let's FX'd that they are nice and snug in there! 

Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## vineyard

Mine was a 5 day as well. But, out of 16 eggs we started with, we only had 3 blasts by day 5. That's always disappointing because you do lose a lot of embryos by waiting until day 5 but the theory is that the ones that make it that long are better quality. Who knows though. I'm not sure it really matters....


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies 

BTW u will see I changed my username from Tanya to Lilly.. just so you name for reasons to long to explain now..

I had 2 day transfer and I got preggies.. I think if you have less eggs, rather go to 2 or 3 day but if you have more eggs go to blast... the risk with going to blast with few eggs is that none of them make it, whereas they may have made it in the womb.. I dont know.. just my take..

Good luck ladies!!!

Please send me your updates so I can update our outcome page

xxx:hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Thank you everyone for your thoughts on the matter. The scientist called this morning and said there are 4 embies that are 4 cell, and the other 2 are 2 cell. The scientist is really pleased with all 6 as they are currently looking healthy. He says he would suggest to take them to 5 days, as he cannot pick out which ones to transfer at the moment as they are all looking good. He said if there were a couple outstanding ones over the others he would have suggested today. So...FX and [-o&lt; they keep growing [-o&lt;.

At the moment I am still pretty sore after EC, sometimes it feels like sharp shooting pain near the cervix...did anyone else get this. I took some panadol today which helped.

MrsF, hang in there, its only early days yet. Perhaps you'll have a better day tomorrow :hugs:

Bek, not everyone gets side effects, I know about 2 other girls who were having EC on the same day the other day didnt get any bloating, etc. And as for me, mine happened towards he last few days...since they doubled my dose actually. Hang in there and take it as it comes :hugs:, you're doing really well. How are the daily injections going?


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts on the matter. The scientist called this morning and said there are 4 embies that are 4 cell, and the other 2 are 2 cell. The scientist is really pleased with all 6 as they are currently looking healthy. He says he would suggest to take them to 5 days, as he cannot pick out which ones to transfer at the moment as they are all looking good. He said if there were a couple outstanding ones over the others he would have suggested today. So...FX and [-o< they keep growing [-o<.
> 
> At the moment I am still pretty sore after EC, sometimes it feels like sharp shooting pain near the cervix...did anyone else get this. I took some panadol today which helped.
> 
> MrsF, hang in there, its only early days yet. Perhaps you'll have a better day tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Bek, not everyone gets side effects, I know about 2 other girls who were having EC on the same day the other day didnt get any bloating, etc. And as for me, mine happened towards he last few days...since they doubled my dose actually. Hang in there and take it as it comes :hugs:, you're doing really well. How are the daily injections going?

 
Thanks hun. The daily injection part I hate, but am doing it each day. This morning I had to have a blood test at 7am and my Doctor rung me this arvo and said " everything is going excellent, he is very happy and to keep going at my current dose 150 and he will see me Wednesday for my scan" So FX everything goes well at my scan and I have loads of big eggs.
Still no side effects, very glad to hear that others don't always have any either. I feel much better knowing things are ok from my blood test today.
I feel great, I feel perfectly normal, no bloating, still powerwalking, FX it stays that way.

Glad to read your embies are doing great, it all sounds so positive. I will be talking with my FS about which way would be best for me.

Keep me updated :hugs: (sorry not on much, still doing my darn lights LOL )


----------



## Mrs G

OMG so much happening here I can't keep up!!

:dust: and :hugs: and sticky vibes to everyone xx


----------



## MrsF

hi lilly, update for the list - day 5 ET for me was 20th October, testing on the 2nd nov, thanks x

well ladies, i'm off on a relaxing break tomorrow for a week so am gonna miss all the action - will endeavour to catch up on all the pages i'm gonna miss whilst we're away when i get back (if i can remember what page i'm on now.....)

lioness - i wanna see big shiney embryo(s) / blasto(s) all transferred and cosy when i get back,

bek - i wanna see loads of top quality eggs and a good fertilisation report (and maybe even an ET depending on retrieval?)

they are orders ladies, dont let me down now!

still feeling a bit poop, but a change of scenery and time with friends and DH might help. See you soon peeps , lots of love x x x x x


----------



## bek74

MrsF said:


> hi lilly, update for the list - day 5 ET for me was 20th October, testing on the 2nd nov, thanks x
> 
> well ladies, i'm off on a relaxing break tomorrow for a week so am gonna miss all the action - will endeavour to catch up on all the pages i'm gonna miss whilst we're away when i get back (if i can remember what page i'm on now.....)
> 
> lioness - i wanna see big shiney embryo(s) / blasto(s) all transferred and cosy when i get back,
> 
> bek - i wanna see loads of top quality eggs and a good fertilisation report (and maybe even an ET depending on retrieval?)
> 
> they are orders ladies, dont let me down now!
> 
> still feeling a bit poop, but a change of scenery and time with friends and DH might help. See you soon peeps , lots of love x x x x x

I will do my very best, your testing day is my estimated EC day :hugs:
Enjoy your holiday hun :hugs: we shall see you when you return :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Enjoy your break MrsF.....will be waiting to hear how it went :). I am praying for a BFP for you, not long to go now :). I hope the time away makes you feel better :hugs:

I'm feeling a little better today, although yesterday and last night were terrible :(. Sharp gripping pains deep in my lower ab and cramps that came and went in waves in the rest of my abdo. Since having some laxatives...I feel alot better :rofl:. I still get the sharp lower abdo pains, I've just been taking some panadol and it has relieved it *phew*. Oh and by the way, the Dr who gave me some IV pain meds post EC in recovery said I could take Neurofen if I continue to get pain when I get home....I thought we weren't suppose to take anything but panadol or paracetamol or is it ok in small doses prior to ET?

Bek, good news on your blood results :wohoo: cant wait to hear how the u/s goes on wednesday. Keep up with your fab injections...must make you feel better knowing how well they are working :)


----------



## Lilly123

latest update ladies



https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: tbc
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan and all ok!

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby:

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:


*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - Test date 2 November [-o&lt;

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - start stimms 21 October

lioness168 - ET 27 October 

Bek74 - started stimms 21 October

Beckic - start down regg 10 October

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - start down regg 25 October

Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI

Kelly9 - start IVF Nov / Dec 

Noddysgirl - start down regg Jan 10

​


----------



## bek74

Lilly123 said:


> latest update ladies
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies​
> 
> 
> 
> *October / November / December 09 Outcome*​
> CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:​
> Mrs F - Test date 2 November [-o<​
> aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:​
> NeyNey - start stimms 21 October​
> lioness168 - ET 27 October ​
> Bek74 - start down regg 9 October ​
> Beckic - start down regg 10 October​
> Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle​
> Maz - start down regg 25 October​
> Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI​
> Kelly9 - start IVF Nov / Dec ​
> Noddysgirl - start down regg Jan 10​

Hun I started down regg 10th Oct then started FSH injections 21st Oct

Thankyou for doing up this chart, it helps us all see where we are each at.

Wishing everyone BFP :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snowdrop

I've been lying low recently and I can't keep up with all the activity in here!

I'm just hanging around, trying to chill, waiting for my follow up appointment on the 20th November. So nothing to report.

:hugs: and :dust: to all of you, whether you're waiting, dregging, stimming or PUPO and any other stage I've forgotten! 

S.
x :hugs:


----------



## bek74

How are things going Lioness?? is it ET tomorrow??
Thinking of you, I am sure all will go great :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all, AF showed for me sat/sun so I called in my period on sat. Have till wednesday to hear if I am being offered treatment this cycle. I am not hopeful as i am still on the early end of the waiting list but a miracle would be well appreciated.

How are you all?


----------



## lioness168

ET went well today and blood test will be on the 11/11/09...so FX until then and heap and heaps of sticky :dust:

How is everyone else going?

best of luck with your u/s tomorrow Bek....hope you have lots of juicy follicles growing :)


----------



## bek74

Hun I am sending plenty of:dust::dust::dust: that you will get your:bfp: on the 11th Nov.

:hugs::hugs: will post once I have my scan. I am a little worried though, cause I still have no side effects, I don't feel bloated but feel firm (if that makes sense) I really hope I got plenty growing, FX


----------



## bek74

Kelly9 said:


> Hey all, AF showed for me sat/sun so I called in my period on sat. Have till wednesday to hear if I am being offered treatment this cycle. I am not hopeful as i am still on the early end of the waiting list but a miracle would be well appreciated.
> 
> How are you all?

Good luck Kelly, I hope they can get you straight in on this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Kelly - FX you can get on top of that waiting list!

:happydance: yay Lioness!! You are PUPO!!!! Take it easy and let DH pamper you and look after you and the embie!!

Bek - good luck tomorrow hun. I will be heading up north for 5 days and not likely to have internet access, but willl msg you to see how you are.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## lioness168

Thanks girls. Praying for lots of sticky :dust:, had acupuncture tonight also.

Best of luck tomorrow Bek, I am sure you will be fine as everything else has been going well and the nurses have been happy with your results. I understand its nerve wracking...but keep reminding yourself how good everything has been going so far. I have my FX for you :hugs:

Cupcake.....I hope you are going ok. Hope you have some time for R&R up North over the next few days. 

Hope everyone else is going well


----------



## Mendy

Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: lioness!!! FX'd!


----------



## Mrs G

YAY lioness, you're PUPO!! FX for you hun. How many did you have put back?

xx


----------



## NeyNey

:wohoo: Lioness!!! Lots of luck for the 11th honey bunny


----------



## Kelly9

Lots of luck to everyone!!!! I can't wait to see the outcomes!


----------



## lioness168

Thank you all :hi:. I had two blasties returned to me, so FX that at least one of them sticks :flower:. I am just kicking back and taking it easy at the moment.

Bek - Can't wait until you post us about your u/s results from today.....hope to hear from you soon :). 

Good luck NeyNey with you cycle, i hope AF has arrived for you and if not it won't be too long.

Mrs G and Mendy, I hope everything is going well on the other side :), praying that we will all be joining you soon.

Kelly, good luck on your next ICSI cycle, FX this will be the last - have you heard when it is going to be yet? :hugs:

And Cupcake.....I hope you are enjoying some time out for yourself xoxo


----------



## Kelly9

Lioness I think you got me confused with someone else, I haven't done a single ICSI treatment yet. Due to start in nov or dec. Probably dec is more accurate. I hate the waiting. All I can do every cycle is call in my period and hope that this month is the month. It's looking like this month won't be it, only have one more day to hear back from them before I have to look forward to the next cycle.


----------



## lioness168

Kelly, ignore me - I didn't mix you up with anyone else, my brain is just mixed up :rofl:, I'm thinking it is just my Progesterone brain oops :dohh:.

Wishing you well and fingers crossed that you may receive some good news in the next day :hugs:.


----------



## bek74

Had my ultra sound today and I have 3 eggs on my left and 4 maybe 5 on my right. They measure at about 13mm each :happydance:, so EC date is Monday 2nd Nov at 2pm, so Hubby and I have to get the hospital (5min down the road) at 2am:dohh: Sunday morning for my HCG injection. My FS wants the hospital to do it so he knows it is done at the right time and properly.

We are doing 2day transfer so I am booked in on Wednesday 4th Nov for ET. 
So test date will be 18th Nov :happydance:

I will be glad after the ET is done, these FSH injections are starting to hurt when I do them. Other than that all is great.. Oh he increased my FSH dose from 150 to 225.
:hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations Bek, thats great news...so your nurses are happy? They have increased your dose have they? Wow, EC on the 2nd Nov isn't that far away...only 5 days away :wohoo:. Sounds like a bit of a pain having to have the trigger at 2am, I hope you or DH don't have work the next day :). 

Sorry to hear your tummy is getting sore from all the jabs. Not long to go now!!!!


----------



## krissi

Great news Bek and Lioness hope blasties are getting nice and snuggly xx


----------



## Mendy

FX'd to you lioness and to the rest of the ladies at the different stages in their cycles! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :hug:


----------



## vineyard

Best of luck ladies!!!


----------



## krissi

Just a quick update from me! 

I am seeing my consultant on Friday to discuss what went wrong (apart from evertything!) and I am going to ask them whether you do IVM and if not may look into somewhere that does.

At the moment the plan is to try again with ICSI in Feb.

Sorry not been around so much but still uber sensitive xx Please make sure you pop by and tell me how you are all getting on, would miss you girls if you all stayed away lol!!


----------



## Mrs G

krissi said:


> Just a quick update from me!
> 
> I am seeing my consultant on Friday to discuss what went wrong (apart from evertything!) and I am going to ask them whether you do IVM and if not may look into somewhere that does.
> 
> At the moment the plan is to try again with ICSI in Feb.
> 
> Sorry not been around so much but still uber sensitive xx Please make sure you pop by and tell me how you are all getting on, would miss you girls if you all stayed away lol!!

Lots of luck for Friday Krissi, hope you get some answers and a good plan of action! Remember we're here if you need us. xx


----------



## Mendy

Good luck at your appointment, krissi! :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Krissi, lots of luck at the appt. hun :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Krissi, good luck with your appointment on Friday, I hope you get some answers and start to feel better soon xoxo

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck krissi!

So no call from the clicic which means I am out for this month. I am not really phased by it as I wasn't expecting a call but my cycles are 33 days and are soooooo freaking long it takes forever to get to call in again.


----------



## Lilly123

Good luck ladies!!! xxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mrs G

Kelly9 said:


> Good luck krissi!
> 
> So no call from the clicic which means I am out for this month. I am not really phased by it as I wasn't expecting a call but my cycles are 33 days and are soooooo freaking long it takes forever to get to call in again.

Sorry to hear that Kelly :hugs: Everything crossed for next cycle for you x


----------



## snowflake

Hi,

I wonder could somebody offer me some advice. I am in the middle of my first IVF cycle. I am currently on Gonal F 225iu and have injected for 6 days so far. I had my first scan this morning and it shows I have 7 follicles over 10mm and 10 follicles under 10mm - the clinic couldn't give me measurements for the follicles under 10mm but said they may grow on. The follicles over 10mm are measuring at 1 x 16mm, 2 x 12mm, 1 x 11, 3 x 10mm. The clinic told me that I may lose the 16mm follicle as it is a good bit in front of the other follicles but what I am worried about is the 16mm follicle taking over, becoming the lead follicle and suppressing growth of the others - does anybody know if this can happen? I have my next scan on Saturday morning but am going off my head with worry. Can anyone offer me any advice?


----------



## bek74

snowflake said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder could somebody offer me some advice. I am in the middle of my first IVF cycle. I am currently on Gonal F 225iu and have injected for 6 days so far. I had my first scan this morning and it shows I have 7 follicles over 10mm and 10 follicles under 10mm - the clinic couldn't give me measurements for the follicles under 10mm but said they may grow on. The follicles over 10mm are measuring at 1 x 16mm, 2 x 12mm, 1 x 11, 3 x 10mm. The clinic told me that I may lose the 16mm follicle as it is a good bit in front of the other follicles but what I am worried about is the 16mm follicle taking over, becoming the lead follicle and suppressing growth of the others - does anybody know if this can happen? I have my next scan on Saturday morning but am going off my head with worry. Can anyone offer me any advice?

I don't know hun, I only have a total of 7 follicles, 3 on my left and 4 on my right and all about 13mm each and I have been in FSH for 9 days (8 at the time of scan).
Just wanted to wish you luck and I hope all goes well with your cycle.


----------



## Mrs G

snowflake said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder could somebody offer me some advice. I am in the middle of my first IVF cycle. I am currently on Gonal F 225iu and have injected for 6 days so far. I had my first scan this morning and it shows I have 7 follicles over 10mm and 10 follicles under 10mm - the clinic couldn't give me measurements for the follicles under 10mm but said they may grow on. The follicles over 10mm are measuring at 1 x 16mm, 2 x 12mm, 1 x 11, 3 x 10mm. The clinic told me that I may lose the 16mm follicle as it is a good bit in front of the other follicles but what I am worried about is the 16mm follicle taking over, becoming the lead follicle and suppressing growth of the others - does anybody know if this can happen? I have my next scan on Saturday morning but am going off my head with worry. Can anyone offer me any advice?

Hi hun

I think what you mean is will the growth of the big one mean the others don't grow as much?? Is so, I don't think this will happen at all. When they say you might lose the 16mm one they mean it may mature too early and not wait for the trigger shot. You have a really good number of other ones and you will probably find the under 10's grow loads too in the next few days. It is much better to have a few good sized ones than loads and loads.

I didn't use GonalF but I'm sure the clinic would have altered your dose if they were at all worried. 

I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine hun. But I can completely understand your worry. Do you have EC/ET dates yet?

Kath xx


----------



## snowflake

Mrs G and bek74,

Girls thanks for your replies. Much appreciated!

I can hardly think of anything else today but my next scan. It's a bit nerve-wracking to be honest. I haven't been given EC or ET dates yet but I would think at my next scan I will be told.......I was told a few weeks back that roughly EC would be around 3rd November. I have been so relaxed up until now about this whole IVF process but the scan today unleashed those nerves again. PG my scan on Saturday will show good growth.


----------



## Mrs G

snowflake said:


> Mrs G and bek74,
> 
> Girls thanks for your replies. Much appreciated!
> 
> I can hardly think of anything else today but my next scan. It's a bit nerve-wracking to be honest. I haven't been given EC or ET dates yet but I would think at my next scan I will be told.......I was told a few weeks back that roughly EC would be around 3rd November. I have been so relaxed up until now about this whole IVF process but the scan today unleashed those nerves again. PG my scan on Saturday will show good growth.

Hi hun
Have just gone back through my notes and on the first scan, I had one follie quite a bit bigger than the others but by the 2nd scan they had evened out. I found that you have all these appointments and it's not til you go that you actually realise how important they are and what they really mean!! You'll be fine hun, you've done brilliantly to get this far. xxx


----------



## Mendy

I agree with Mrs G, snowflake. If anything, you will lose that one bigger follicle, but it shouldn't affect the others. Lots of luck! 
:hug:


----------



## bek74

snowflake said:


> Mrs G and bek74,
> 
> Girls thanks for your replies. Much appreciated!
> 
> I can hardly think of anything else today but my next scan. It's a bit nerve-wracking to be honest. I haven't been given EC or ET dates yet but I would think at my next scan I will be told.......I was told a few weeks back that roughly EC would be around 3rd November. I have been so relaxed up until now about this whole IVF process but the scan today unleashed those nerves again. PG my scan on Saturday will show good growth.

Snowflake I can relate to your nerves. When I heard I only had a grand total of 7 follicles I felt so depressed, like something was wrong with me. I read time and time again of women having like 11, 15+ follicles and here I am with 7.
My EC date is the 2nd so we are around the same stage.
I had a bit of a cry to hubby last night, because now that it is getting closer to EC and ET I am feeling pretty scared. I have been doing great up until now and health wise I still am, it is just my worries and fears.
FX for you hun, I am sure all will go great :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: snow.....Best of luck hun.


Well I woke up this morning with no AF, but heavy PMS (you know that feeling girls!)I keep going to the toilet to check, I'm pretty sure she'll be here before the weekend is out.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Kelly9

Try to relax snowflake and good luck!

Neyney I hope she shows up soon, is that all you are waiting for to start stims?


----------



## NeyNey

Yup Kel, just waiting on the blasted b!tch!! (whoops, I meant witch ;))


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl: how long have you been waiting? I bet you're eager to go! I will be in the same boat eventually saying the same things.... and I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all!

Hope everyone is ok.

I just wanted to send a bit of advice for those of you coming up to EC/ET. We had our early scan this morning and have one lovely, very healthy 7w2d baby!! :cloud9: We had 2 embies put back, both grade A quality but obviously only one of them made it. :angel: So just wanted to say that although your clinic may push you for single embyro transfer, I would DEF insist on 2. Ok you have a chance of twins but both dh and I have said what if we'd only had one and they'd chosen to put back the one that didn't make it.....

I know everyone has their own thoughts, but I just wanted to let you know our experiences.

Lots of luck and :dust:

Kath xx


----------



## bek74

Mrs G said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I just wanted to send a bit of advice for those of you coming up to EC/ET. We had our early scan this morning and have one lovely, very healthy 7w2d baby!! :cloud9: We had 2 embies put back, both grade A quality but obviously only one of them made it. :angel: So just wanted to say that although your clinic may push you for single embyro transfer, I would DEF insist on 2. Ok you have a chance of twins but both dh and I have said what if we'd only had one and they'd chosen to put back the one that didn't make it.....
> 
> I know everyone has their own thoughts, but I just wanted to let you know our experiences.
> 
> Lots of luck and :dust:
> 
> Kath xx

 
Oh MrsG Congratulations hun :hugs::happydance:I hope you have a wonderful happy and healthy 9mths :hugs:
Can I ask at what day did you have you ET 2-3 or 5day? 
Again Congratulations :hugs::hugs:


----------



## snowflake

Hi girls,

Well I had my second scan today (thought it was going to be tomorrow!) and I am still really disappointed. I have 6 follicles between 14mm and 18mm but the nurse said one of those follicles looks like a cyst so I really only have 5. I also have about 4 between 10mm and 13mm but the nurse said to disregard those as they probably won't catch up. The nurse also mentioned that my bloods yesterday were a little on the low side at 965 so it really all depends on what my bloods say today. 

Bek74, Like you I had a bit of a cry on my way back from my scan today. What's really worrying me is that even if I get to EC stage, I may have no decent eggs. I am 39, will be 40 in two weeks time and my age is really worrying me. What's also worrying me is that I fell pregnant back in November 2007 but miscarried at 10 weeks in January 2008 and we have been trying since then with no luck which is kinda strange. I actually feel a little sick to my stomach today. I am really preparing myself for bad news.


----------



## Beckic

Snowflake,

Back in July when I had my first go I also had six follies - they produced 4 eggs - and I was in tears when I left the clinic saying to DH that I knew we wouldn't be back again for ET because none of them were going to fertilise and I was devastated.

But we got a call the next morning to say 3 had fertilised and when we went in for ET at day two we have a five cell a four cell and a three cell - or good grade.

We had the two best put back in - and whilst they didnt implant - the Dr's dont think it was anythgn to do with egg or embryo quality - and are positive about this second go.

So i know it seems a low number hunni and I know we all want some to freeze - but to have one or two decent embies to put back is enough sweetie. I promise.

Please dont beat yourself up about not getting a huge number of follies - and try not to worry too much about the egg quality if you can - cos i did - and I gave myself a day of upset for nothing cos in the end my eggs were fine.
I really pray that that is the case for you too.:hugs:


Hugs

Bx x xx


----------



## Meli

Hi girls! I am also just starting my iVF/ICSI/PGD cycle... i have been taking Gonal f 225 since monday (4 days) and I had an ultrasound today that showed 4 follicles in the right ovary and only 2 on the left. I am so sad with these number. Is it possible that more follicles will show up as I continue taking gonal f, or the 6 I have now are all I will get? help... : (


----------



## snowflake

Hi there,

My clinic phoned me back - I am scheduled for EC on Tuesday at 11am. My bloods are at 2,000 now which the nurse said is reflecting the 5 or 6 follicles that I have. I have to continue on with my injections today and tomorrow and then take my trigger shot on Sunday. I am hoping the smaller follicles will catch up by then because my follicles seem to be growing at around 4mm a day. Keep your fingers crossed for me.......


----------



## Mrs G

Snowflake :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine hun. They wouldn't have scheduled EC if they thought there was a problem. And a few good sized eggs is much better than loads and loads. Good luck xx

Bek, thanks hun. We did a 2 day transfer with 2 4 cell embies. It's all our clinic do so we had no choice but there is an argument that once fertilised the embies are better of in a natural environment than left in the lab to get to blast.

xx


----------



## snowflake

Mrs G, could I ask you one last question? Have you any idea what size follicles should ideally be when triggering? I have to continue injecting for today and tomorrow and at the moment two of my follicles are already at 17mm and 18mm which means by Sunday when I trigger they could be 22mm or 23mm and doesn't the trigger shot mature them even further? Is there a chance those follicles could be too mature?


----------



## maz

Snowflake ... try not to worry about the size of the follicles too much. Both of my cycles I had a range of follicle sizes, the smallest being around 12 mm on EC day, and every one of them produced a mature egg. As the saying goes, size isn't everything.

Good luck for EC...


----------



## bek74

Mrs G said:


> Snowflake :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine hun. They wouldn't have scheduled EC if they thought there was a problem. And a few good sized eggs is much better than loads and loads. Good luck xx
> 
> Bek, thanks hun. We did a 2 day transfer with 2 4 cell embies. It's all our clinic do so we had no choice but there is an argument that once fertilised the embies are better of in a natural environment than left in the lab to get to blast.
> 
> xx

MrsG you have no idea how much reading you say that you had a 2 day Tranfer made me smile :hugs:
My clinic also does 2 day transfer, he believes in getting them back in asap. It is also proven that freezing 2 day embryo's thaw better as compared to Blasto. My FS said Blasto was designed to limit multipregnancy as you would only ususally transfer one embryo.

Hun I am so happy that finally someone here has had two embryo's transfered back in on day 2.
That is what I am getting, so that gives me sooooooo much hope.
Monday (my time Aussie) is ET and Wednesday is ET.
Again thanks hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I am not sure what we'll do, I know my clinic does both 2 and 5 day. I am insisting on either 3 two day embies or 2 blasties. I want optimal chances and won't be pushed around. I guess we'll do whatever they recommend for what day the transfer will happen on.


----------



## lioness168

Congrats MrsG...I am so happy to hear that everything is going well, wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. I am praying to not be too far behind you :).

Bek - goodluck on Monday for EC...what time? Will be thinking of you. How are you feeling? Sorry I haven't been around much of late.

Snowflake and Meli - I understand how worrying it can all be. On my first scan they had to double my Gonal F dose to get my follies moving, and then on the second scan the nurse afterwards basically recommended canceling the cycle on us. DH and I kept asking questions until she finally said she would ring our FS and see what he says while DH and I work out what we are going to do (tears and all). Our FS said to continue and for the nurse to take bloods. The blood results came back at 2400 which the nurse was then happy with and we were then booked in for EC 3 days later. We ended up with 6 eggs collected and all 6 fertilised via ICSI. We decided to go to blast stage and we transfered 2 blasties. I am now in the 2ww and keeping our fingers crossed that they stick :dust:
So I guess the moral of the story is hang in there...we did...and so far so good!

As for the 2/3day vs 5day debate....I still dont know....I guess with us the scientist evaluated our situation according to how things were progressing. On day 2 we had 4x 4 cell embies and 2x 2 call embies. He said if two stood out from the rest he would have recommended the 2 day transfer, but because he couldn't tell them apart in regards to which looked better, he recommended taking them to 5 days. So I guess each case may be different as to which way to go.


----------



## Mrs G

snowflake said:


> Mrs G, could I ask you one last question? Have you any idea what size follicles should ideally be when triggering? I have to continue injecting for today and tomorrow and at the moment two of my follicles are already at 17mm and 18mm which means by Sunday when I trigger they could be 22mm or 23mm and doesn't the trigger shot mature them even further? Is there a chance those follicles could be too mature?

Hi hun

I had a couple of large ones the day of trigger, 8 in total between over 20 (?) and 14 and they collected all 8 of these on ec day. Like maz said, try not to worry hun, you'll have plenty, out of the 8 we ended up with 4 grade a's so now have 2 frosties. I dont think the trigger matures them even more, just tells them to release.

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Lioness, how is the 2ww? Are you gonna test early or be a good girl? x

Bek, lots of luck for monday, do you do your trigger today?

xx


----------



## lioness168

Snowflake - The nurse at our clinic mentioned to us that the trigger does mature them just that little bit more before they are released, we used Ovidrel.

MrsG - I'll see how I go in regards to testing early or not, we'll see.....I'm not pacing the halls yet :rofl:. One of the nurses on the day of ET mentioned we would generally get a result within 7 - 10 days after transfer. The blood test has been scheduled for 15 days after ET. 

Bek - good luck with the trigger at 2am!!! Not long to go now...how exciting!!! :friends:


----------



## Mrs G

lioness168 said:


> MrsG - I'll see how I go in regards to testing early or not, we'll see.....I'm not pacing the halls yet :rofl:. One of the nurses on the day of ET mentioned we would generally get a result within 7 - 10 days after transfer. The blood test has been scheduled for 15 days after ET.

I tested at 7 days post transfer to see it trigger had gone and I got a line, it was gone by 9 days post. I then tested again 11 days post transfer and got a really faint line for real this time!! I think either you need to test to check on the trigger and then you know where you are with the results or just hang on til the official date.

FX xx


----------



## bek74

Mrs G said:


> Lioness, how is the 2ww? Are you gonna test early or be a good girl? x
> 
> Bek, lots of luck for monday, do you do your trigger today?
> 
> xx

I have the trigger at the hospital at 2am which is in 5 1/2hrs time, bit nervous.



lioness168 said:


> Snowflake - The nurse at our clinic mentioned to us that the trigger does mature them just that little bit more before they are released, we used Ovidrel.
> 
> MrsG - I'll see how I go in regards to testing early or not, we'll see.....I'm not pacing the halls yet :rofl:. One of the nurses on the day of ET mentioned we would generally get a result within 7 - 10 days after transfer. The blood test has been scheduled for 15 days after ET.
> 
> Bek - good luck with the trigger at 2am!!! Not long to go now...how exciting!!! :friends:

My trigger is Pregnyl??? not sure about it. I can't believe I have to get up at 1:30am get sorted, drive 5min down the road to the hospital just to have my shot at 2am on the dot. My FS wants to be sure it is done properly.

So are you going hun??


----------



## Meli

lioness168 said:


> Congrats MrsG...I am so happy to hear that everything is going well, wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. I am praying to not be too far behind you :).
> 
> Bek - goodluck on Monday for EC...what time? Will be thinking of you. How are you feeling? Sorry I haven't been around much of late.
> 
> Snowflake and Meli - I understand how worrying it can all be. On my first scan they had to double my Gonal F dose to get my follies moving, and then on the second scan the nurse afterwards basically recommended canceling the cycle on us. DH and I kept asking questions until she finally said she would ring our FS and see what he says while DH and I work out what we are going to do (tears and all). Our FS said to continue and for the nurse to take bloods. The blood results came back at 2400 which the nurse was then happy with and we were then booked in for EC 3 days later. We ended up with 6 eggs collected and all 6 fertilised via ICSI. We decided to go to blast stage and we transfered 2 blasties. I am now in the 2ww and keeping our fingers crossed that they stick :dust:
> So I guess the moral of the story is hang in there...we did...and so far so good!
> 
> As for the 2/3day vs 5day debate....I still dont know....I guess with us the scientist evaluated our situation according to how things were progressing. On day 2 we had 4x 4 cell embies and 2x 2 call embies. He said if two stood out from the rest he would have recommended the 2 day transfer, but because he couldn't tell them apart in regards to which looked better, he recommended taking them to 5 days. So I guess each case may be different as to which way to go.

Hi Lioness! Thanks... it's reassuring to hear your story. We'll definitely hang in there. Yesterday I started Centrotide. My IVF coordinator said my base line scan showed 9 follicles, so I don't get how I end up with only 6 after taking Gonal f. Anyway, there's nothing to do I guess but keep going.

Good luck on the 2ww!!! It must be so exciting and nerve wrecking! I'm cheering for you.


----------



## bek74

Well hubby and I just got back from the hospital after getting my trigger shot (now 2:20am).
So the 36hr count down is on .......

Thanks ladies for all your encouragement and support during this, it has meant alot to me :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I wish I was starting my ICSI already! You guys are all full of info and news and I am just hanging out here waiting to start. It sucks.


----------



## lioness168

How exciting Bek....not long now, and today being a day without meds :). How are you feeling? Excited? Nervous? All of the above? :). 

Thanks for the tips Mrs G...its good to hear how the BFN & BFP went. I'll see how I go :).


----------



## Mendy

Glad everything went well at your scan, Mrs G! 

Come on ladies, there's room for all of you, and we are waiting for you! 

:hug:


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> How exciting Bek....not long now, and today being a day without meds :). How are you feeling? Excited? Nervous? All of the above? :).
> 
> Thanks for the tips Mrs G...its good to hear how the BFN & BFP went. I'll see how I go :).

I feel great. 

I am nervous and excited about tomorrow. I am nervous about the stories I hear of the after pain and cramps and nervous about how many eggs I will have that fertilize out of my 7 follicles.
I am also excited to be heading to the end of my cycle and hopefully towards a BFP.

So how is your 2ww going?? Has the bloating settled??


----------



## lioness168

Thats great Bek :hugs:. As for me, yes the bloating has gone (compared to what it was) and I don't have any cramps etc. I am just staying relaxed and laying low :), not much else happening. Best of luck tomorrow at 2pm, I will pop my head in and see how you went. FX on the nice big juicy follies :friends:

Oh, and Mrs G, out of curiosity, before you got your BFP on 11 days post transfer, did you have any signs or symptoms? :)


----------



## bek74

Ok so tomorrow I go in for ET. I am going under a general anaesthetic at around 1:45pm. Does anyone know how long the operation takes and if you had an anaesthetic how long after the proceedure were you allowed to go home.

I know each case is different but just wanted a rough guide.
I was thinking since i go under at around 2pm I should be allowed to leave by around 6pm.


----------



## Mrs G

Lioness, I just had sore boobs and bloating but am pretty sure they were from the progesteron. Becuase you're still on drugs in the 2ww it is pretty hard to symptom spot. TBH thougth I don't have many symtoms now.

Bek, I went in for ec at 8am, had the procedure at 930, was back on the ward awake by 1030 and out by 12. I didn't have a full general just a heavy sedation, so I was completely out like a general. They kept another girl in longer than me but only cos she didn't come round as quickly. My clinic's test was if you could stomach tea and toast you could go home!! Lots and lots of luck to you hun xxx


----------



## bek74

Mrs G said:


> Lioness, I just had sore boobs and bloating but am pretty sure they were from the progesteron. Becuase you're still on drugs in the 2ww it is pretty hard to symptom spot. TBH thougth I don't have many symtoms now.
> 
> Bek, I went in for ec at 8am, had the procedure at 930, was back on the ward awake by 1030 and out by 12. I didn't have a full general just a heavy sedation, so I was completely out like a general. They kept another girl in longer than me but only cos she didn't come round as quickly. My clinic's test was if you could stomach tea and toast you could go home!! Lots and lots of luck to you hun xxx

Thanks hun, I have had plenty of generals and come out of them really good, with no problems.
I must say I am scared. I have only EVER been put under with my Normal Gyno and he always talks to me and holds my hand until I am under and I trust him completely. So to go under with somebody new is pretty scary, I will miss my Gyno talking to me, reasurring me and holding my hand. Hope this " Knock Out Dude" is as good as the one who works long side my Gyno.
I can't wait till this is behind me.
Thanks for your support:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck bek! Tell us all the details once you're comfy and back at home.


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies, how are we all doing? have just read all the bits and bobs i've missed, i hope everyone's well x x x 

BFN for me i'm afraid ladies, starting bleeding on thursday whilst we were away. Was very down and teary on the monday and tuesday leading up to the thursday and i just kinda knew then it hadn;t worked - think i had mega pmt. 

had to go to the hospital on saturday morning (y'day) as i was having horrendous pains, and they found that my urine was full of blood, so it sounds like the bladder infection i had a couple of weeks ago resisted the antibiotics and has been lurking ever since. I've got to go back to my GP and check it's not spread to my kidneys. I'm gonna ring the IVF clinic tomorrow too for my follow up appointment, but i reckon it's the infection that has prevented it from working.

i;m feeling surprisingly ok under the circumstances, i thought i'd be very depressed, but i'm coping quite well. DH and i have decided to go for round 2 asap - not sure on protocol now in terms of how long we;ve got to wait, but the sooner the better really. we're paying for it from here on in as our pct only funds one cycle, so we;re gonna have the last two blasties put back in together.

apologies for the long post, but alot happens when you;ve been gone for a week !!!!

am gonna stay in this thread for now if thats ok, it's really helped me being here.

speak soon ladies, TTFN x x x x


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: MrsF I'm sorry sweetheart. 




Still no AF for me - waiting for this b!tch so I can get started already......Have to reschedule all my tracking scans, as my cycle is all out of whack now...


----------



## bek74

MrsF I am so sorry it didn't take this time :hugs: I am not sure how things work where you are but here they like you to have a months break before putting frozen ones in.

Well it is EC day today, I leave here in just over 2hrs to arrive at the hospital at 12noon and the procedure is booked in for 2pm. The nerves have started.
Will try and pop on once I am home and settled to let you all know how it went.

NeyNey is rubbish isn't it. when we DON'T want the witch to show she does and when we need her to show she won't :dohh:, Never thought I would say this, but " I hope the witch gets ya soon" so you can get started :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

...

As for me, just kicking back still, not really symptom spotting, just curious what other girls feel prior to a BFP, as I'm hoping that me not feeling nothing is normal :). I am wondering what you girls think about being potentially pregnant and heading back to work in the heat (been 34 degrees C today and its due to get warmer) with bending, lifting and running around? Oh and not to mention the hot uniform. I am not sure what to do as I do not want to jepardise anything, and on the other hand I do not want to seem too precious either. If I worked in a less physically active job and was indoors out of the heat, I would have been happy to have gone back to work a week ago. Any suggestions and/or ideas welcome.


----------



## lioness168

Bek - good luck with the EC today, I'm sure you'll be fine....you wont remember a thing :friends:. Hope to hear from you later today.

MrsF - I am so sorry to hear the bad news :hugs:. I can imagine how you must be feeling right now. I hope you are able to start your next ICSI cycle soon.

NeyNey - I cannot believe you are still waiting for her to arrive...are you sure your not preganant? How long has this cycle been so far? Man, I hope the :witch: gets you soon. Hang in there.


----------



## Lilly123

Im so sorry Mrs F :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hope u can start a new cycle soon :hugs:


----------



## bek74

I just got home from EC and we got 12 eggs :happydance: so that is wonderful news.
I have to ring the clinic nurse tomorrow to find out how many fertalized, FX we have a few embryo's.
I have some mild cramping, so I am off to have a shower and just lay down and have my hubby cook dinner and wait on me.
Will check back in tomorrow.
Thanks to all the ladies here. :hugs:

Cupcake queen and Lioness, you ladies have been a god send. thankyou for your reasurrance and support today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Thats great news Bek, congartulations :). I am so happy for you that it all went well. Chat to you soon, take care of yourself in the meantime :friends:. Good to hear DH is looking after you :flower:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Mrs F - sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you. Going straight into another round isn't a bad idea - I did this and it gets your mind focused on the next step.

Bek! :happydance: - well done love!!! Can't wait to hear how many have fertilised. Hope you aren't too crampy and if you need anything, let me know. Hope your boys are waiting on you hand and foot!


----------



## gumb69

Sorry Mrs F x
lioness - stay off work, take as much time as you need. x


----------



## bek74

Morning ladies (well it is morning here, 6am). I slept great and feel fabulous, no discomfort, cramping, bloating or anything, so that is wonderful news.
I can't wait to ring my clinic later today to find out how many fertilized.
Well to keep my mind clear and to keep me calm and relaxed I am going to hit my treadmill for 30min.
Excercise I swear is the best medicine, it makes me feel alive, happy and gives me that lift for the day. I can only do it today and tomorrow morning before ET, then I will have 48hrs off and then just start back powerwalking NO JOGGING.

Thanks ladies I shall post when I have got some fertiliztion news :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

bek- hope you get good news today x


----------



## NeyNey

The witch is here, the witch is here!!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## lioness168

Bek - hope you get great news today, looking forward to hearing how it all goes :).

NeyNey - :wohoo: great news - about time the :witch: showed up!!! :)

gumb - thank you for your point of view on the situation :). I always feel guilty taking time off work but I guess I need to make sure I look after myself too as they won't... just a bum on a seat really.


----------



## Mendy

Good luck bek74! Hoping for a great fertilization report!
And YAY Neyney! So happy to hear AF finally showed up!!!


----------



## bek74

Well out of 12 eggs, 10 fertilized :happydance::happydance::happydance: ET is tomorrow. We are doing 2nd day transfer and putting two embryo's back in :happydance:

NeyNey that is fantastic the witch finally showed her ugly head :happydance:, now you can get started.

Lioness, you have nothing to feel guilty about, you need to take care of yourself :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Hey Bek - Congratulations on a fabulous report AA+++. How exciting, what time is ET tomorrow? :friends:


----------



## NeyNey

Nurse just called - baseline BT shows everything is good to go. Start FSH injections tomorrow...:wohoo:


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> Hey Bek - Congratulations on a fabulous report AA+++. How exciting, what time is ET tomorrow? :friends:

 Hubby and I have to be there at 12:30 for ET at 1:30. I am excited and nervous, I can't wait to be PUPO :happydance:


----------



## lioness168

Best of luck xoxo My thoughts are with you :friends: not long now until your PUPO :)


----------



## noddysgirl84

Mrs F - I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

Ney Ney - Thats great news GL for first injection!

Bek74 - Excellent report, FX for your ET

Everyone else - hope you are ok :hugs: to you all x x


----------



## snowflake

Hi girls,

I am back from egg collection and am delighted to say 10 eggs were retrieved. I am gobsmacked as was only expecting 5 or 6 max. The embryologist said the quality was very good so am keeping everything crossed for good fertilisation rates.


----------



## Lilly123

latest update - good luck ladies !!!:hugs:


https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: tbc
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan and all ok!

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby: 7 week scan - saw one healthy :baby:

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - 

lioness168 - ET 27 October [-o&lt;

Snowflake - EC 3 November [-o&lt;

Meli - 

Bek74 - ET - 4 November [-o&lt;

Beckic - start down regg 10 October

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - start down regg 25 October

Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI

Kelly9 - start IVF Nov / Dec 

Noddysgirl - start down regg Jan 10

​


----------



## gumb69

ladies i'm so glad you all got good news, whether it be AF finally showing up or good fert reports and ET, it's all sounding verypromising xx
let's hope this is a month with lots of BFP and everyone will have passengers on board for christmas xxxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Yay for Bek and snowflake! Well done ladies.

Good luck today Bek.

Great news NeyNey that :witch: has arrived and things are moving forward.


----------



## bek74

snowflake said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I am back from egg collection and am delighted to say 10 eggs were retrieved. I am gobsmacked as was only expecting 5 or 6 max. The embryologist said the quality was very good so am keeping everything crossed for good fertilisation rates.

That is fantastic news :happydance: can't wait to hear your fertilization report.

When is ET date??


----------



## bek74

Cupcake Queen said:


> Yay for Bek and snowflake! Well done ladies.
> 
> Good luck today Bek.
> 
> Great news NeyNey that :witch: has arrived and things are moving forward.

Thanks hun, will let you know how it all goes :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for great EC bek and snowflake good luck for transfer.

Lilly it looks like I will be starting ICSI in dec or jan at this rate.

Have appointment tomorrow so get some chromosomal results from DH and to hand in consent forms and make appointment for phycologist. Hopefully it's all good news cause I can't handle anymore fertility related bad news. Also learning catheters tomorrow in lab and in hospital thursday.


----------



## bek74

Well today was ET and I spoke with the scientist and he said " all 12 did fertilize but 3 were duds.
Today he put in two x 4 cell grade 3 embryo's ( day 2 transfer), which he is really happy with. He said they looked great and he thinks I got a really high chance of it working. He has put 7 on ice for us..

So I guess today I am officially PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:

FX ladies.... boy this is gonna be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG 2ww..


----------



## lioness168

Hey Bek, congratulations!!! Good to hear you are now PUPO :), and welcome to the 2ww :). :wohoo:. Good to hear you have some frosties as well, you must be feeling quite relieved and happy :friends:

Snowlflake - great news about your EC, will be looking forward to hearing how things progress. Its definately an exciting time. Have they booked you in for ET? :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay bek!!!!! I wish I could be pupo soon but it's still a little ways away.

Then I will have to decide on the whole 2 day vs 5 day thing, think I am going to go with whatever doctor says is best. Make it easier.


----------



## bek74

Ladies Crinone v's progesterone pessaries???

I have 2wks worth of Crinone to use from my clinic until I get my blood test to find out if I have a BFP.
Then I am pretty sure I have to continue on it until I am 12wks. I know that Crinone is $180 for 15 sticks ( at 2 a day that is one weeks supply:dohh:) while the Pessaries are $52 for 15.

So other than the price, what is the difference?? id crinone more natural therefore more expensive?

To honest I would pay $180 a week for a beautiful healthy baby, I just couldn't find anything on the net that tells me why one is so much more expensive than the other and what differences they have.

Thanks ladies


----------



## lioness168

Hi Bek, my clinic gave me 15days worth (ie:2 boxes of 15) of Crinone. Once I finish these I am no longer on Progesterone support. Since my blood test is in a weeks time, I will be one week without them. As for what happens after that I do not know.

And as for which way to go and which one is better I do not know. I was not given the option. Sorry I am unable to help you any further with your question. I hope you get your answer soon. Good luck :friends:


----------



## bek74

lioness168 said:


> Hi Bek, my clinic gave me 15days worth (ie:2 boxes of 15) of Crinone. Once I finish these I am no longer on Progesterone support. Since my blood test is in a weeks time, I will be one week without them. As for what happens after that I do not know.
> 
> And as for which way to go and which one is better I do not know. I was not given the option. Sorry I am unable to help you any further with your question. I hope you get your answer soon. Good luck :friends:

Thats what I got, won't that 15day worth keep you going until your BT?? Mine will keep me going for the whole 2ww, I have to have my first one tonight, then I am pretty sure I will have to get more and continue until I am at 12wks.

Thanks hun..


----------



## lioness168

I started on the crinone on the afternoon after EC, then they said not to have the one in the morning of ET but to have one as soon as I got home and then my evening one at the usual evening time. And because my bloods are about 3 weeks since EC and 2 weeks since 5 day transfer there wont be enough to get me to bloods. We rang the clinic today who said to finish them off then you are on your own until bloods, either that of the :witch: will arrive before hand.

Well....with that said...for those who are interested in my latest update, go check my journal, I am sure it won't disappoint!

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## snowflake

Hi girls,

8 out of 10 have fertilised so delighted with that result. ET is Friday - day 3. I am on progesterone support. Started yesterday after egg collection and will continue until week 13 of pregnancy if successful.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Great Fert report Snowflake.

Bek - I did both Crinone and Pessaries - pessaries are really gross!! If you can afford the extra bit of cash for Crinone, I'd go with that! Works the same but crinone is less 'messy' and it's not until you use a pessary that you will see what I mean!

Take care


----------



## bek74

snowflake said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> 8 out of 10 have fertilised so delighted with that result. ET is Friday - day 3. I am on progesterone support. Started yesterday after egg collection and will continue until week 13 of pregnancy if successful.

That is fantastic news snowflake :happydance:


----------



## lioness168

Snowflake- Congatulations on a great fertility report :yipee:!!! Good luck for Friday...do you know how many embies you are going to have returned back to you?


----------



## snowflake

Hi there,

I am having two embryos transferred on Friday.


----------



## noddysgirl84

Great news snowflake!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all

Just wanted to stop by and wish everyone load of luck. Hope the four leaf clovers are lucky for you all.

xx


----------



## Snowdrop

Wow - it's busy, busy in here! 

Snowflake - great news on the fertility report and for Friday's ET

Bek74 - congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2WW is kind to you

NeyNey - hope the first injection goes/has gone well (sorry I'm useless with timezones :dohh:)

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Sorry I haven't been around much, I seem to be taking a bit of a break from BnB, you know how it goes - good days / bad days. Only update from me is I've just been offered a cancellation for my follow-up appointment so it's now this Friday instead of a couple of weeks time :yipee:. I don't think it really changes anything but I'm looking forward to being able to focus on round 2! 

Good luck to all - let's get some more 4 leaf clover BFPs! :happydance::happydance:

S.
x :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

snowdrop- good luck with your appointment on fri

hi everyone else xx


----------



## Mendy

Good luck to all you ladies undergoing your IVF/ICSI treatments!

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

That was a fun journal read lioness!

I updated my journal about the apt I had today if anyone is interested.


----------



## lioness168

Very interesting day you had Kelly, sounds like alot to take in :). Not long until your next appointment then I take its all go fom there. Good luck, hope this will be everything that you need to get your BFP :hugs:

As for me, well, second day in row of getting a :bfp:. As exciting as it is, there is still a week until confirmation bloods...so we are still VERY nervous.

Snowdrop - best of luck tomorrow/Friday with you appointment, must have been exciting to get that call :yipee:

Snowflake - good luck with ET tomorrow, then you'll be PUPO!!!! :yipee:

And good luck to everyone else along their cycle.......:hugs:


----------



## bek74

Morning all, today is day two of being PUPO and I hate this 2ww. Everytime I go to pee I am scared to wipe incase I see red, it is a horrible feeling.

How are you going Lioness?? How is that nice juicy BFP line you have got. I am so excited for you honey :hugs:

Good luck for Friday SnowFlake :hugs:

Wish all my 4 leaf clover buddies the best :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck to those upcoming transfers and tests!


----------



## bek74

Did a HPT to see if trigger shot was coming out of my system.

Trigger shot sunday 2am and did test today at lunch time (5 days since trigger) and it is showing a line still.

So I will retest on Sunday, that would be 7days since trigger and if it still shows a positive I will retest again on the tuesday (day 9) hopefully by then it will have gone.


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Bek - thinking of you


----------



## lioness168

Bek - from what I have read it can take 10 days for the trigger to be out of your system, sorry hun. Keep testing....Sunday and then Tuesday if you need to. I did mine at 10 dpo and got a neg. Best of luck Bek...praying you get a BFP with this cycle :friends: xo


----------



## maz

Good luck to all the lovely ladies that are about to have EC / ET and to all in that awful 2WW. I'm starting stims in 6 more sleeps time ... woohoo ... hopefully it'll be third time lucky


----------



## krissi

Great news lioness have evrything crossed for you xxx


----------



## snowflake

Hi girls,

ET went really well. The embryologist said at this stage, on day 3, he would expect the embryos to be at 8 cells and that all 8 of mine are at that stage and that one of them was starting to compact which means it was moving to the next stage so he transferred that one and the best one of the 8 cells so two in total and he is going to let the remaining 6 grow on until Monday. He said he is hoping to have some at blast stage by then for freezing. Keeping everything crossed. Off work now until Monday.

Test date November 18th.


----------



## Lilly123

Good luck to all the PUPO ladies!!! 

Please all send me your updates for our page

Here is latest one..


https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: tbc
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan and all ok!

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby: 7 week scan - saw one healthy :baby:

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - 

lioness168 - ET 27 October [-o&lt;

Snowflake - Test date 18 November [-o&lt;

Meli - 

Bek74 - ET - 4 November [-o&lt;

Beckic - start down regg 10 October

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - start down regg 25 October

Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI

Kelly9 - start IVF Nov / Dec 

Noddysgirl - start down regg Jan 10

​


----------



## lioness168

snowflake said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> ET went really well. The embryologist said at this stage, on day 3, he would expect the embryos to be at 8 cells and that all 8 of mine are at that stage and that one of them was starting to compact which means it was moving to the next stage so he transferred that one and the best one of the 8 cells so two in total and he is going to let the remaining 6 grow on until Monday. He said he is hoping to have some at blast stage by then for freezing. Keeping everything crossed. Off work now until Monday.
> 
> Test date November 18th.

Thats great news Snowflake, you must be so excited, you're now PUPO with two embies :yipee:. I have my FX for you and wishing you lots of sticky :dust:. :hug:

As for my latest update Lilly...my test date is the 11th November 09 :)....almost there, FX :dust:


----------



## bek74

That is wonderful news snowflake, welcome to the looooooong painful 2ww.

Lilly my update is.... Test date 18th Nov:hugs:


----------



## snowflake

Hi girls,

Since yesterday evening I have a feeling over me as if AF is coming which isn't possible as only had ET yesterday. What would be causing the mild cramping? I also have lower backache - would it be from the Progesterone pessaries? I had day 3 transfer so it's not implantation.


----------



## Mrs G

snowflake said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Since yesterday evening I have a feeling over me as if AF is coming which isn't possible as only had ET yesterday. What would be causing the mild cramping? I also have lower backache - would it be from the Progesterone pessaries? I had day 3 transfer so it's not implantation.

Hun it could well just be all the pushing and pulling around you had with EC. Also your ovaries are probably still swollen. The pessaries can take some getting used to too. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know snowflake as I Haven't done ICSI yet but I think mrs G has the best answer.


----------



## lioness168

Hang in there Snowflake, try not worry :hugs:. Because of all the drugs, hormones and the procedure, I personally didn't worry about symptom or AF spotting as there was no point. The only thing I did do was check the HCG trigger was out of my system so if I caved in to do a hpt later (which I did), I knew it wouldn't be a false positive. I have read it takes about 10 days after the trigger for it to be out of your system.

In hindsight I wrote down what I remember happening/felt. So feel free to check out my journal if you wish.

Best of luck PUPO lady :hugs: and good luck, praying that this will bring you a bfp!


----------



## bek74

snowflake said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Since yesterday evening I have a feeling over me as if AF is coming which isn't possible as only had ET yesterday. What would be causing the mild cramping? I also have lower backache - would it be from the Progesterone pessaries? I had day 3 transfer so it's not implantation.

 
I had the mild cramping also. The HCG trigger shot can give you pregnant like symptoms, so try not to worry to much about what your body is doing at this stage.

All the best hun (our test date is the same, 18th Nov):hugs:


----------



## gumb69

best of luck ladies hope you are all keeping well and keeping the feet up
Lioness- i cant believe you havent' caved in and tested early. any symptoms at all.

snowflake- hope the cramping stops soons

i'm 8dpo, injected last night and i feel really rough. cramping etc. had two really late nights though so i'm sure that is playing havoc on my body.


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies, just wanted to wish you lots of sticky dust for those in the 2ww and to those starting a new cycle! 

still not sure where we're going from here, but will update as and when

x x x x x


----------



## fleur123

hello all, i wondered if i could join you? i have spent all day reading your past posts couldn't put my lap top down! 
I'l give you me in a nut shell, me and hubby have been ttc for the past 3 and a half years with no luck, we have had various tests done which shows dh sperm count of 1-2 million :( so we will be looking a icsi (well my doc actually said we will be looking a donor!) which i've tried to explain to hubby that's not the case with icsi they only need 1 good one right? i have had tests to see if im ovulating which came bk i am so at the moment i dont think there is any other problems with me. We are due to have our first appointment with the fertility specialist on thursday but i was wondering if anyone can tell me what to expect? do you think it will just be a chat or will they do more tests?
I just want to say you are all such fantastic brave ladies im praying you all get your bfps!!! good luck to everyone and baby dust to all x x x


----------



## gumb69

Hi Fleur 
best of luck on your ttc journey
i was scanned at my consult and they put me on a course of meds from my first visit.
they then told me to come back at certain points and have more scans. 
we are currently waiting for IVF. maybe the girls that are having ICSI can help you more


----------



## bek74

Welcome fleur,
I had had all my tests done before seeing my FS so once there he talked to hubby and I and we set out our program and once I was day 21 of my cycle I started my meds for IVF.

Good luck on your journey


----------



## lioness168

Fleur - You guys definately sound like ICSI candidates to me! I don't know why your Dr was talking about donor :spermy: for. And yes, it only takes one! Good luck and let us know how you go with the FS on Thursday :hugs:

MrsF - I hope you get some answers soon so you know where you guys are headed next, good luck until then :hugs:.


----------



## Kelly9

Fleur mine did a repeat SA on DH and ultrasound on me plus did some more bloods on DH. We're going ICSI due to low sperm count to between 12mil and 23 mil. It does only take one. We have a wait list at our clinic, 4 months to get in for consult which was sept 24th then another 2 to 4 months to start IVF we're currently about 1.5 months in to the wait for starting treatment so I expect to start maybe Dec or Jan. So far away!


----------



## NeyNey

Hi fleur, welcome to our little family.

How are we girls? Where's everyone up to as I haven't been around on the weekend...fill me in 

I'm still jabbing away. Waiting to hear back from the latest BT results, follicle tracking scan booked for Wed morning.

We're looking to hopefully have the EPU around the weekend, or Mon/Tues next week. If all goes according to plan...


----------



## bek74

Hey NeyNey, glad to hear all is going well on the FSH injections. Look forward to seeing how your scan goes. I am sure you will have plently of big follicles.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lioness168

NeyNey, good to hear everything is going well. Looking forward to hear how your u/s goes, I am sure everything will go well and you'll be well on your way to your EC on the weekend/early in the week. May this cycle be your bfp cycle, FX :).

As for me, I have confirmation beta bloods in 2 days time ie: Wednesday Sydney time. I am trying not to get too excited yet, but for the last 5 days I have had a :bfp:, I'm praying everything keeps going well.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for Neyney and EC soon! and super yay for lioness and confirmation bloods!


----------



## fleur123

hello girls, thank you all for your warm welcome!

Good luck lioness for wednesday i'l keep my fingers crossed for you!

Ney Ney good luck to you to hope you get you ec asap!

Kelly9 i hope your treatment comes along quickly, i know how you feel it feels so far away but dont worry good thing comes to those who wait! (so my mum says!)

Bek74 & gum69 good luck with your journeys hope you get bfps soon!

Im hoping they will at least do a scan on me, i really want to check my ovaries are ok, my doc is under the impression because im young "23" that everything is fine with me? had bloods done etc but i thought i would have to have lap-dye? it will be great if i dont but im sure i wont be that lucky! did you all have that? i really hope they give dh another count im just praying it hasn't got worse! we are just glad at long last to actually get started, good luck to you all i'l give you my update on thursday x x baby dust to all x x x


----------



## bek74

fleur123 said:


> hello girls, thank you all for your warm welcome!
> 
> Good luck lioness for wednesday i'l keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Ney Ney good luck to you to hope you get you ec asap!
> 
> Kelly9 i hope your treatment comes along quickly, i know how you feel it feels so far away but dont worry good thing comes to those who wait! (so my mum says!)
> 
> Bek74 & gum69 good luck with your journeys hope you get bfps soon!
> 
> Im hoping they will at least do a scan on me, i really want to check my ovaries are ok, my doc is under the impression because im young "23" that everything is fine with me? had bloods done etc but i thought i would have to have lap-dye? it will be great if i dont but im sure i wont be that lucky! did you all have that? i really hope they give dh another count im just praying it hasn't got worse! we are just glad at long last to actually get started, good luck to you all i'l give you my update on thursday x x baby dust to all x x x

 
Hun I had a failed tubal reversal.

They did two HSG tests on me (hystosalpingogram) where they put the dye into your tubes under an ultrasound/scan. I then had a lap and dye done 12mths after the HSG.


----------



## snowflake

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is keeping well and not going too mad on the horrible 2ww.

My Clinic phoned me back this afternoon to say that of our 6 remaining embryos, 2 have made it to blast and they are very good quality embryos so they have frozen them for us. I am both delighted and relieved but sorry now that we didn't have day 5 transfer done instead of having day 3 done last Friday.......thankfully though we have 2 in the freezer!


----------



## Mendy

Welcome, fleur! Just wanted to let you know, DH and I had the same exact problem. Everything was ok on my side but he had VERY low sperm count, in the 2-6 million range. They told us our options were donor sperm with IUI, or IVF with ICSI. 

I'm thinking your Dr told you donor sperm because it's an option, but we decided to go the ICSI route, and it worked on the second attempt. So there is hope, lots of luck to you and all the ladies here! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## fleur123

Hi Mendy, thanks for your post, im assuming you used your dh's sperm with icsi? i really hope its possible for us to use my dh's sperm he really dosen't want to use a donor :( i dont either but obviously i want to be a mummy more than anything in the world and i would do what ever it took. Im so glad you had a good result you've made my day x x x


----------



## bek74

Well today is 9 days since trigger shot and I did a HPT and it showed a neg.
So know I will hold off testing till sunday and hopefully get a BFP.....


----------



## Mendy

fleur123 said:


> Hi Mendy, thanks for your post, im assuming you used your dh's sperm with icsi? i really hope its possible for us to use my dh's sperm he really dosen't want to use a donor :( i dont either but obviously i want to be a mummy more than anything in the world and i would do what ever it took. Im so glad you had a good result you've made my day x x x

Yes, fleur, we used my DH's sperm with ICSI. Donor was an option if we didn't have the money for ICSI, which we didn't at the time, we had to save up for it, but we were the same way, we wanted a baby that was from both of us and not a donor. :hugs::hugs: I pray all will go well with you when you go through your cycle! 

bek74- Lots of luck for testing on Sunday! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Fleur you should be able to use his sperm. We're in the same boat only my DH has counts of 12 to 23 million but still not good enough to conceive naturally


----------



## bek74

I feel terrible today, I feel like the witch is coming to get me :cry: I really really do:cry:


----------



## lioness168

Hang in there hun, I know its hard. I have heard some girls say they thought the witch was coming also and it never showed. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## fleur123

hello, dont worry bek im sure you will be fine lioness is right for 3 months my friend thought the witch was coming and never did! thank you for your replies, that will cheer hubby up! i know it's low but that's what icsi is for! im so glad we have it! am so excited to get started, good luck to you all, i'l be thinking of you bek fx xx xx


----------



## noddysgirl84

Bek74 - Hang in there hun, I went to a fertility show at the weekend and Zita West done a seminar and focussed a lot on the 2WW!

One piece of information that stuck with me was that around day 5/6/7 into the 2WW the anxiety levels in our body start to rise and brings in alot of negativity, She said the best way to combat this is 20 mins of light walking to clear your head and 20 mins of positive thinking and visualisation. 

Might not be for everyone but if it helps you feel a bit better and helps you to stay positive about the future it can't be bad!!

I have my fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## maz

Yawn Yawn Yawn ... :sleep:

I am soooo tired. I don't remember being this tired after two weeks of down regging the last two times. Must have a look at my journal to see if I mentioned tiredness. At least I only have two more sleeps until I start stimming ... :yipee:


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: maz x x x the dark evenings dont help do they, i hate the blodoy winter......i'm sending you so much baby dust and good vibes, i really hope this is the cycle for you cherub - i think you;ve been here longer than me! x x x 

:hugs: bek, how you feeling today hun? that negative feeling is such a head***k, i really hope you;re feeling better today - how long left of the 2ww you got? thinking of you x x x 


lioness - how you doing hun? thinking of you too, :hugs:

neyney, hope you're ok too cherub - i cant remember if you;ve started stimming yet - i can't get back far enough to see as i write this! :hugs:

go ladies, you've gotta get that BFP for us IVFers!!!! 

ttfn x x x


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Bek -hope you are feeling better today. I thought witch was coming when I got my BFP so you never know.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## bek74

MrsF said:


> :hugs: maz x x x the dark evenings dont help do they, i hate the blodoy winter......i'm sending you so much baby dust and good vibes, i really hope this is the cycle for you cherub - i think you;ve been here longer than me! x x x
> 
> :hugs: bek, how you feeling today hun? that negative feeling is such a head***k, i really hope you;re feeling better today - how long left of the 2ww you got? thinking of you x x x
> 
> 
> lioness - how you doing hun? thinking of you too, :hugs:
> 
> neyney, hope you're ok too cherub - i cant remember if you;ve started stimming yet - i can't get back far enough to see as i write this! :hugs:
> 
> go ladies, you've gotta get that BFP for us IVFers!!!!
> 
> ttfn x x x

 
Still really teary. Today is 10 days since trigger shot, 9 days since egg collection, 7 days since egg transfer (2day transfer) and I have 7 more days till blood test.

Did enother HPT and it's neg - 

I feel all PMS like :cry:, I wanna be pregnant :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Bek stop the testing!!!!! That will help your mood! and PMA.

Noddy I do this visualization thing sometimes to and it helps to calm me down. I like it.


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Bek....


I had my first follicle tracking scan today...and it is showing 7 follicles in the left Ovary and 5 in the right, average size at the moment is 10mm...The guy who did the scan said I'm pretty on track for where I am in my cycle...Still waiting on a call from Nurse to confirm everything.

It was a relief to hear I had follies at least...I had concerns they'd find the ovaries empty! Next scan is the day after tomorrow...


----------



## bek74

Kelly9 I know your right, I need to stop testing. Feeling better this arvo, I went for a nice walk and clipped my neighbours dog. I love working with animals they relax me.

NeyNey that is wonderful news, you go girlfriend:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lioness168

OMG OMG OMG we're 5 weeks pregnant :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Lets just hope the next 12 weeks are problem free, ultrasound in 2 weeks time, just have to organise it! So after all the stress and heartbreak over the past few years, we are finally pregnant!

I have been sooo tired this afternoon....ZzZzZzZzZzZz.

Wishing for lots of sticky dust :dust:

Bek - hang in there, I recommend to stop testing for awhile as its too early for a positive and you'll only upset yourself. My fingers are crosed for you and wishing you lots of sticky dust :dust:

NeyNey - goos news about your scan...may your follies continue to grow nice and juicy :hugs: and good luck xo

Good luck to everyone in their various stages, wishing everyone a bfp!!!


----------



## Mendy

YAAAAY lioness!!!! Wow, huge congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance: Awesome news!!!! :happydance::happydance: So glad and exciting to see a fellow LTTTC'er get a BFP! 

Come on ladies, waiting for all of you to join us! :hug:


----------



## Rach27

Wohoo! That's awesome xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fleur123

woo woo!!! congratulations, im so excited for you! well done xx xx xx


----------



## bek74

Lioness a HUGE congratulations babe :happydance::happydance: I am so excited for you and hubby. You both must be just over the moon:happydance::happydance:

Awww you have recieved your ultimate Christmas gift this year :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Congrats Lioness and Ney Ney good work!!!

Bek hun - I know how you feel - progesterone probably isnt helping with the moods. Please give me a call if you want to talk or meet up - I don't leave till 19th.


----------



## noddysgirl84

NeyNey - Thats great news!!

Lioness - CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## MrsF

lioness, thats fabulous news hun :hugs: :hugs: so so pleased for you x x x x x


----------



## gumb69

lioness - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats lioness! 
As for the rest of us it's not for lack of trying that we're not in the first tri section yet... we'll get there.

Neyney thats awesome news to I look forward to reading your future updates.


----------



## NeyNey

(((((Lioness)))) That's fantastic news!!


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Lioness!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## lioness168

Thank you girls :hugs:. You're the best!!!

As for me, today was my first day back at work...what a shit it was. I knew it was going to be a hard day!!! Grrrrr.

Good luck to everyone on achieving their bfp....I'm cheering you on :hugs:


----------



## bek74

Awww sorry you had a crappy day at work hun. Don't let them get to you, you make sure you take care of yourself and your little bean.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fleur123

Hello all, sorry to hear lioness you had a bad day, can imagin it must be so hard to concentrate on anything but the bean at the mo!

Well i went for my appointment :-( she said im too skinny! i need a bmi of 19 and im only 13! so im going to have to put on a stone! This is going to be the hardest thing in the world for me because no matter how much i eat it just wont go on :dohh: i know most people are the other way round but i hate hate hate being skinny and have tried all my life to get up to 8 and a half stone but it's almost impossible!!! dh bought me some weight on drinks so im just [-o&lt; it works! she also booked my lap dye for the 27th nov am so scared but she said i can stay awake thank god! I did get some good news she said the clinic i wanted to go too will take me now (aslong as i get fatter) :happydance: it's only 10 mins from my house! she also said about me smoking, i know it's naughty and obviously id give up if i was pregnant but she said i have to stop now TODAY! I know it's for a good cause so im going to try my absolute hardest did anyone else have this problem? But im so excited now to actually be on the road, she said my next appointment with her will be the 31st dec so aslong as i have put on weight and stopped smoking our treatment will be within 18 weeks! pray for me girlies to put some wait on [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## noddysgirl84

I know exactly how you mean Fleur, I have been trying to put on weight fir ages but I just can't. I stuffed myself for a month once and put on 1lb!! What the hell is that about! I am around 8 stone 2lb and I can't move from it!!!


----------



## gumb69

fleur - lucky you xx
stopping smoking might help you put weight on, smoking suppresses your appetite, also a low BMI affects your fertility so it all sounds good alround. so fx for you
lioness - only good thing about going back to work is you know youhave a little bean inside you and you will only be working for a few months then you will be off with your bean xx


----------



## bek74

Fluer once you give up smoking you will find it easier to gain some weight. Smoking not only suppresses your appetite, but it also speeds up your metabolisim.
I gave up smoking 3yrs ago and I have never felt better. I did gain weight in the begining and after about 12-18mths my body adjusted and I am now a perfect healthy weight. Not to skinny and not to heavy.
You can quit, you can do. 
Good luck on your journey. Oh those weight gain drinks are good, keep drinking them..


----------



## Kelly9

is there 15 lbs in a stone? that doesn't sound right to me though :rofl: I am from canada and have no idea what the weights are you guys are talking about. 

Fleur enjoy all the christmas chocolates and full fat egg nog and deserts! I wish I could eat endlessly and not put on weight. I am average sized. Ok just found out 1 stone is 14 lbs so I would be 9 stone exactly. My BMI is 22 I think, nice and healthy. As for smoking it will be easier to put on weight if you can quit. So good luck!!!!!


----------



## bek74

I am 9 stone 5lbs and I am pretty happy with that. Don't know my BMI


----------



## fleur123

Thanks girlies, well i drank my drink yesterday my stomach felt like it was going to explode!! but at least i know it's working my stomach felt like it was being stretched!! am going to try and drink two a day the problem is though they fill you up so you dont want to eat :dohh:.

Am going to really try with my smoking, i have stopped once before and i remember how much i ate then i think i just need to have something in my mouth! but everytime i want a fag i just keep thinking i want a baby more so that is helping. 

Thank you for your support i'l keep you updated (i'l have a weekly weigh in!)
:hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Good luck Fluer with the weight gain and giving up smoking.
Bek - hope you have a good w/end - not long till test date now.

Lioness -hope work is improving and you are taking it easy.

Good luck to everyone else down regg'n or in 2WW.


----------



## Lilly123

Ladies I am off on vacation for 2 weeks so wont be able to update front page.. please pm me your updates and i will update when i am back.

good luck to all and take care

xxx


----------



## gumb69

enjoy your jollday x


----------



## bek74

Have a wonderful holiday Lilly :hugs:


----------



## maz

Enjoy your trip lilly


----------



## Kelly9

I want a holiday so bad! So have a great time and tell us all about it when you get back.

2dpo for me... I wanna call the clinic so bad. Another 2 weeks away! Sigh. Phy apt tuesday though. I can ask them about the week in dec they are closing for to find out what to do if my period falls in that week, I think it will be close.


----------



## Lilly123

latest update - take care ladies.. chat when i am back xxx




https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: tbc
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan and all ok!

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby: 8 week scan -all well - healthy HB 

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - 

lioness168 - :yipee::baby:

Snowflake - Test date 18 November [-o&lt;

Meli - 

Bek74 - Test date 18 November [-o&lt;

Beckic - start down regg 10 October

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - start down regg 25 October

Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI

Kelly9 - start IVF Nov / Dec 

Noddysgirl - start down regg Jan 10

​


----------



## bek74

It is getting close to my test date, how exciting only 4 more days :happydance:


----------



## lioness168

Wow...only 4 more days till test date Bek...I'm getting excited for you :yipee:. I can't wait to hear how you go! Have you caved in and done a HPT yet? Good luck, I'm there cheering you on :friends:


----------



## bek74

Thanks honey, these last 4days are just dragging, I wish they would hurry up and Wednesday morning be here already.


----------



## Mrs G

bek74 said:


> Thanks honey, these last 4days are just dragging, I wish they would hurry up and Wednesday morning be here already.

Bek you are so good not caving. I tested 10 days after ET. Lots of luck for Wed FX xx

Lots of luck and :dust: to everyone. Hope to see you in first tri VV soon.

xx


----------



## Mendy

Lots of luck for testing day bek!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for test day coming up!


----------



## bek74

So how is everyone going??, I am getting excited about test day, only 3 more sleeps LOL


Ok I have decided I am going to take the plunge and do a HPT first thing in the morning. I will be 12days post transfer with 2 day embryo's.. So wish me luck ladies


----------



## lioness168

Good to see you are finally going to test, you've done well to hold out this long, better than me, I caved in a little earier. I will have my FX for you, good luck :hugs:. I will call in and see how you went tomorrow afternoon after my FS appointment :friends:


----------



## fleur123

Good luck for tomorrow, am keeping my fingers crossed for you! will check in first thing to see!! [-o&lt;

I have gained 1 pound! "bring on the trumpets!" :happydance:


----------



## bek74

Well I did a HPT this morning with FMU and OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! It's POSITIVE :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am 12days past transfer with 2 day embryo's and I have to wait 2 more days till I get my bloods done.

OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! wow such nice strong lines :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3216.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3230.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## maz

congrats bek ... they sure are nice strong lines.


----------



## NeyNey

Ooooo Bek what BEAUTIFUL LINES!!!!!!! :hugs: Congratulations!!


----------



## MrsR32

Those look lovely and strong lines, congratulations Bek!!!


----------



## lioness168

OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS Bek, how good is that :yipee:!!! I am in shock but excited for you at the same time :wohoo:. That is definately a :bfp:, nice strong lines there. You and DH must be so excited. We can be bump buddies. Wishing us both lots of stick dust :dust:


----------



## bek74

Thankyou so much honey, Hubby and I are very excited and are praying that this little bean sticks and is a beautiful healthy bub.

Yes you and I can now be Bump Buds, 

Just gotta get my bloods done on Wednesday before I get to carried away with things.

Wishing us both lots of baby dust and a happy healthy 9mths :cloud9:


----------



## noddysgirl84

CONGRATULATIONS BEK!! That is excellent news!!
And very strong lines!! You must be on :cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## krissi

Congrats Bek xxx


----------



## bek74

Thankyou so much, I am still in shock and very nervous. I know the first 12wks are the most worrying in any pregnancy but even more so with IVF patients so I am just trying to keep positive and not stress about what could go wrong.
:hugs:


----------



## fleur123

Im loving those lines!!! congratulations to you and hubby!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Loving those lines bek! Big congrats hun xx


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations Bek!!!! :happydance::happydance: Awesome news!!!


----------



## gumb69

Bek - CONGRATULATIONS. your lines are very very strong. best of luck on wed with your bloods. keep you feet up and chillax xx

fleur- congrats on the weight gain


----------



## Snowdrop

Huge Congratulations Bek - such exciting news for you and your DH.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rach27

Congratulations Bek - what fantastic news! Who knows, you may even have two in there. I know it's really hard not to worry but try and enjoy being pregnant - you deserve to :)


----------



## bek74

Thanks so much Rach :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


thankyou everyone for your congratulations. Tomorrow is Blood test day and I am nervous, hope everything is all good.


----------



## Mendy

Everything WILL be ok, Bek! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lioness168

You'll definately be fine Bek with that dark line! It sometimes feels like forever to get to your blood test day :hugs:. Want to know numbers (even though they aren't important) tomorrow!!!


----------



## bek74

thanks Mendy :hugs:

I will post numbers as soon as I know. Remember your an hour ahead of me so it should be around 4-5 your time ok :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Great news Bek! Congratulations. All the best over the coming weeks for a lovely sticky little bean. You must be stoked.


----------



## bek74

I am honey, but I also know what can go wrong and I am being very cautious. I know with most pregnancies the first 12wks are the most critical but that is even more so with IVF. So just praying and hoping like everyone that has been on this journey that this little bean sticks.

:hugs:


----------



## bek74

Got bloods taken this morning and will find out results this afternoon. I took in my pee sticks ( I did a couple more) and the nurse was very happy for me. She is very confident all will be ok.

She has booked me in for my first scan on Wednesday the 9th Dec at 8:30am. She has also given me 4 boxes of Pessaries (15 in each box) to use over the next 4wks.

I am on crinone at the moment, but run out tomorrow arvo. Bit nervous about changing over to pessaries as I heard they weren't that nice.

So will update you all once I get the results.....

Oh and I may also need to find a new Ob as he may not be taking on new Pregnancy patients, I will find out this arvo.

Thanks for your support ladies :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

:yipee: Bek!! Can't wait to see you numbers this afternoon!!!

:wohoo:


I have my 4th scan today....Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies that those little follies have grown....otherwise I dunno what I'll do!!


----------



## bek74

NeyNey I definitly have my fingers and toes crossed for you honey. I am sure everything is going along perfectly :hugs: Before you know it, it will be EC, then ET and the dreaded 2ww:hugs::hugs:

Wishing all the luck and heaps of baby dust honey :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

I have my FX for you Bek :hugs:, I know its a hard time, I almost had my cycle cancelled until my FS told the nurse to continue on and take my bloods...and the blood levels were good, so we sent ahead...and I am soooo glad we did. I don't know what I would have done if we hadn't made a fuss and they had cancelled my cycle, all I know is that it was the worst day ever during the whole IVF process. So hang in there :hugs:, my thoughts are with you. Will call in later to see how you went!

Looking forward to hearing how you go today Bek, my first scan is on Thursday 26th October at 11am.

Good luck to all you lovely brave ladies going though this difficult journey :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: girls.



Well scan was still showing very small Follies today....2 of them were at a good size, the rest are far too small....:( So i dunno, just waiting on hearing from the nurse...


----------



## Kelly9

Bek first of all congrats! second of all why do you keep saying more at risk with IVF, I was told by my clinic mc rates were the same as natural conception. 

Neyney I hope they get it all sorted and you get a bunch of big healthy follies!

I get to call clinic in 10 days to report period. Praying for a call back.


----------



## bek74

Kelly9 said:


> Bek first of all congrats! second of all why do you keep saying more at risk with IVF, I was told by my clinic mc rates were the same as natural conception.

Because that is what I was told. I was told the risk of mc was higher in the early stages but after that the odds are no different than a natural conception.


Well got my results back and my levels are 685, the clinics computer went down and she wasn't 100% sure if it was 685 or 658 but she was pretty confident on the 685, either way she said it was nice and high and looks good.

My book (what to expect when your expecting) says 4wks should be between 4-426 I should be 4wks 2days so does 685 sound about right, hubby thinks there might be two in there lol.


----------



## bek74

NeyNey said:


> :hugs: girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Well scan was still showing very small Follies today....2 of them were at a good size, the rest are far too small....:( So i dunno, just waiting on hearing from the nurse...

Honey I hope it all keeps moving forward, are you keeping your fluids up? eating a good high protien diet and getting plenty of reast???

Have they increased your dosage??

Fingers crossed honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Good luck NeyNey, FX :hugs:, my thoughts are with you!

Congratulations Bek!!!! Thats great news! I'm so excited for you :yipee:. Now we can be bump buddies :wohoo:.


----------



## maz

Good luck NeyNey - I hope you get some good news later today.


----------



## krissi

Good luck NeyNey, hopefully the rest will catch up but great news that 2 are alreadyn there xx


----------



## Mendy

Good luck Neyney, FX'd that the rest of those follies catch up!:hugs::hugs:

And yaaay Bek for that high hcg number, who knows, there may be two!!! :)


----------



## Snowdrop

Good luck NeyNey - I hope the other follies do some catching up. :hugs:


----------



## bek74

Mendy said:


> Good luck Neyney, FX'd that the rest of those follies catch up!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> And yaaay Bek for that high hcg number, who knows, there may be two!!! :)

 
Thanks so much Mendy, it is nice to have some Congratulations and encouragement. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gumb69

lioness - i think you have baby brain already. scan 26th October xx lmao xx
bek- your numbers sound super fantastic, ooh imagine if there were 2 babies, how amazing!!

hope everyone else is doing ok.i'm just on cd2, doctors has requested hsg be brought forward and is doing my referal for IVF. i filled in my forms for the IVF clinic and then i was told i needed my GP referal. i'm currently seeing one fs, but they don't do IVF and will never refer, luckily my GP is happy to refer me and said what isthe point in waiting. so hopefully get my appointment before christmas.


----------



## NeyNey

Bek :hugs: That's wonderful news, ooo imagine if there's twins!!


Thanks girls for the encouragement. I'm hanging int here. I have another scan booked for tomorrow. No higher dosage, staying the same. Nurse said Dr doesn't want to risk over hyper-stimulation. So it's just a waiting game now I guess, and pray my cycle isn't cancel due to poor response.


----------



## bek74

gumb69 said:


> lioness - i think you have baby brain already. scan 26th October xx lmao xx
> bek- your numbers sound super fantastic, ooh imagine if there were 2 babies, how amazing!!
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok.i'm just on cd2, doctors has requested hsg be brought forward and is doing my referal for IVF. i filled in my forms for the IVF clinic and then i was told i needed my GP referal. i'm currently seeing one fs, but they don't do IVF and will never refer, luckily my GP is happy to refer me and said what isthe point in waiting. so hopefully get my appointment before christmas.

That is great news, it is always so exciting and nerve racking once the ball gets rolling. Good luck with your HSG scan, being cd2 I imagine they are doing that in the next week. Hopefully you will have your appointment before Christmas.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:



NeyNey said:


> Bek :hugs: That's wonderful news, ooo imagine if there's twins!!
> 
> 
> Thanks girls for the encouragement. I'm hanging int here. I have another scan booked for tomorrow. No higher dosage, staying the same. Nurse said Dr doesn't want to risk over hyper-stimulation. So it's just a waiting game now I guess, and pray my cycle isn't cancel due to poor response.

NeyNey hun I hope and pray those little follicles are growing nice and big. Hope your resting HEAPS, they say that alot of rest allows your body to put in the extra energy it needs to develop these follicles. I know I say it heaps but high protien and also drinks like powerade heap also.
FX for you honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck neyney.

I wish clinics information was the same all over. My clinic said no additional risk for mc at any point. I will do some research about it when I have time maybe. 

I'm on 7dpo BORING! Now off to nap or something... I should work but I am shattered.


----------



## lioness168

Good luck NeyNey, I am really praying that tomorrows scan goes well :hugs:. Will check in on you tomorrow afternoon. I found this part of the process the most stressful also.

Gumb69....:rofl: did I say 36th October, oops....hehehe I meant 26th November :rofl:. Yes I dont remember much these days ALREADY. Good luck with you IVF appointment, I hope you get in before Christmas :hugs:

Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

How did it go Neyney? Hey I just read your journal I really hope it all goes well! I will be praying for you!


----------



## bek74

NeyNey just checking in to see how things are going hun. FX for you babe :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Girls....follies are going STRONG! Egg Pick Up is scheduled for Monday morning - will know times tomorrow when nurse rings, I take my trigger shot tomorrow night...


:yipee: So excited!!!


----------



## lioness168

congratulations NeyNey :wohoo: thats great news. Good luck Monday morning, I will be waiting to hear how you go :wohoo:! I'm so happy for you!!! :yipee:


----------



## krissi

Great news Neyney xx Goof luck for EC xx


----------



## noddysgirl84

Excellent news NeyNey :happydance::happydance:

FX for the EC :hugs:


----------



## bek74

Thats fantastic news NeyNey :happydance::happydance: I am sure all will go well on Monday.
I had my EC on a Monday at 2pm so I had to have my trigger on the Sunday morning at 2am :sleep: and I had to have mine at the hospital :dohh:.

What day transfer are you doing? and how many are you wanting to put back in?


----------



## Mendy

So glad to hear your news, Neyney!!! :dance::dance:

Best of luck for EPU!!!


----------



## maz

:yipee: NeyNey ... I'm glad things are back on course.

I have my last scan on Sunday morning, and am scheduled for EC on tuesday ... hopefully that won't be changed on Sunday. Feeling quite bloated and tender at the moment, so if it's anything like the last two times, then my follies should be well on their way to getting to popping stage. Apart from that, I have nothing else to report. Very boring really!!


----------



## gumb69

great news Ney Ney fx for monday.

can i ask you ladies, did you tell your work colleagues when you started the IVF
i'm assuming you need a fair whack of time of work. did people notice you were different. ie. do you bloat loads.


----------



## lioness168

Good luck Maz on Sunday with your scan and on Tuesday with your EC :hugs:. You and NeyNey are only a day apart, how exciting! Good luck!!! :wohoo:

Gumb69, be very careful about telling work. I was up front and told them and it backfired. If I hadn't told them then they would have just accepted my Medical Certificates and everything would have been ok. It may be different where you are, just be careful is all I am saying. Since then I have read that alot of people either dont tell work, or their work is understanding and is ok with it. My work said it was like having cosmetic surgery and sick leave doesn't cover it, and I was forced to take another form of leave.


----------



## bek74

Gumb69 I don't work outside the home and I only told a couple of close friends what I was doing, nobody else at the school or who I deal with even noticed any slight change in me. I never had any bloating and carried on doing everything I normally did.
I have some bloating now due to Progesterone and constipation but nothing that anyone notices.
Good luck my FX for you honey :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

thanks lioness and bek. 
i think i won't say anything at work, i'll just hand in my medical certs.
i had an operation in dec and march so work will just think it's a continuation from that. 
it was all gyae operations i had. xx


----------



## Kelly9

I told work when I had a job and they were good with it. But now I don't. I do have to worry about missing practicum though which is mandatory to complete the course but I talked to my current lab instructor and she said all I have to do is bring in a note for the 3 days off I will need and that I don't have to tell them what it is for, just that I am having a surgical procedure done. I just hope EC and ET won't be on clinical days cause I really don't want to miss them.


----------



## bek74

Hey NeyNey, how are you hun? have you had your trigger shot yet? Looking forward to tomorrow being EC day. I remember being so nervous yet so excited all at once.
You will do great hun, look forward to hearing from you :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Had the trigger at 12:30am last night....wasn't bad.

Feeling very bloated today though...assuming that's a sign of maturing follies!

We're packing now, leaving for Sydney this afternoon, staying over night and coming home tomorrow after the procedure, will update tomorrow night when i've settled

AHHHHHHHHHHH So excited!!! :yipee:


Thanks so much my lovely ladies - for keeping me sane this long :hugs:


----------



## bek74

Good luck honey, will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blue12

NEYNEY!!!!!!!!!! So exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## maz

So excited for you NeyNey ... I'll keep my fingers crossed for a bumper harvest.

Just noticed your signature ... how come you're having ET a week after EC? Is it possible to have a day 7 transfer now? I think our clinic must be behind the times still doing day 2/3 transfers!!


----------



## maz

Got my scan this morning .... can't wait to find out what's happening in there.

I didn't sleep well last night ... had some weird dreams. One minute I'm dreaming that we collected 13 eggs and then had 10 embryos, the next I'm dreaming that the consultant is telling us we have a 1% chance of ever having our own children. DH reckons it's stress-related. I hope he's right, and it's not some weird premonition. During our last cycle, I dreamt we collected 14 eggs - and I was right.

BACK FROM SCAN - I've taken the last of my Gonal-f, and have to take my booster at 9.30pm this evening. EC is now confirmed for Tuesday morning at 9.30am ... glad it's in the morning - get it over with a go home for a sleep.


----------



## bek74

Good luck Maz, I am sure all will go great.

NeyNey, I have never heard of a 7day tranfer, I thought 5days was the max??
Anyway hun good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

ney ney - best of luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## gumb69

maz best of luck for tuesday x


----------



## gumb69

ladies, i have so many questions to ask about the whole IVF
how long were you all down regging for.
i'm just wondering will i make this my last cycle of taking my fertility drugs, as my IVF apt will be probably be in January. so do i just keep on taking the stuff i'm on
or do i make this my last month taking stuff, so that in January when i go for my appointment i've no drugs in my system? 
i'd appreciate your advice
i'm currently taking LDN every night. Femara on cd 3. ammoxycillin cd 12-16. pregynl injections pk +3,5,7,9


----------



## maz

Hi Gumb

I guess it depends on what your appointment in january is for. Is it your pre-treatment appointment where you are given your drugs to start DRegging almost straight away, or is it for pre-treatment blood tests and a chat? My advice would be to give the clinic a call and ask their advice, and tell them you'd rather not delay your treatment by having left over drugs in your system. Mind you, I've always been told that the drugs are only in your system for one cycle anyway, and then they're flushed down the toilet so to speak.

good luck 

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Gumb my clinic told me to be drug free for 2 months if I wasn't I would have to wait till I was to start. 
Good luck neyney and maz! I really do hope all works out for you!


----------



## noddysgirl84

Good Luch NeyNey & Maz!!

xx


----------



## gumb69

thanks you guysx
my appointment in jan is a chat i think.
i've already had all my bloods and investigations done with my previous clinic, so i'm assuming they will start me on a program straight away. As soon as my apt date comes through i will ring them.


----------



## bek74

NeyNey I am thinking of you today :hugs::hugs: look forward to hearing from you earlier this evening once your back home. :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Hi girls...I'm in the Motel - we're about to leave for the clinic..

Gah, I'm all terrified now lol....

Will be home later this afternoon (it's a 6 hour drive back home)...


G'luck Maz too hun!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Good luck Neyney and Maz!!!! Thinking of you both and hoping and praying for the best possible outcome!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Hope everything went well today NeyNey :hugs:, looking forward to hearing how you went. Good luck tomorrow Maz, hope everything goes well. Wishing you both a great outcome!!! :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

9 Good eggs retrieved :)

Will get the fertilisation report tomorrow...hopefully we get some good embies out of that bunch.


Good luck Maz :hugs:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Excellent news NeyNey :hugs:
FX for the report x


----------



## gumb69

great news Ney NEy x


----------



## maz

Great news NeyNey ... 9 eggs is a good number. Fingers crossed for a super fertilisation report.

I can't wait to get these follicles drained. It's getting uncomfortable to sit now ... oh well, great excuse to lie on the settee then!!


----------



## bek74

That is fantastic honey, 9 eggs :happydance::happydance: will look forward to fertilization report.
They doing 2-3day transfer or 5day honey?

Good luck today Maz, I am sure everything will go great.


----------



## peartree

Hello girls,

Mind if I join you all in here? 

A little about me - I've just turned 34, DH 32 and we have MF.

DH had his follow up urologist appointment today, and as soon as I get my bloods and scans done, we will be referred for IVF. :happydance:

How long has it been for everyone, from the point of referral to actually starting the IVF cycle? Just wondering, to see how much longer we should be expecting to wait. :flower:

Peartree x


----------



## Kelly9

Peartree I live in Canada and for me it was a 4 month wait to get into the clinic for consult then I was told another 2-4 months to start treatment, I am on month 2 right now gearing up to report my third cycle since being on the waitlist. Not holding breath for treatment this cycle likely will be the one after but hoping or dreaming is nice to.

I hope you get in fast!

Neyney thats awesome news!


----------



## lioness168

Congats NeyNey on your EC report!!! :wohoo:


----------



## krissi

Gret news Neyney looking forward to hearing report x


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi Peartree :hi: 
I am in Suffolk, and I was reffered for IVF at the beginning in July, my consultation was at the beginning of October and I start the 1st phase of IVF (Down Regging) on CD21 of my December cycle which was fall around 2nd January.

Hope this helps and FX for you x x x :hugs:


----------



## bek74

Hey NeyNey, just checking in to see how fertilization went.
Thinking of you hun:hugs:


----------



## maz

Back from egg collection ... we got 6 eggs which initially was a little disappointing, as previous cycles have seen us collect 11 and 14 eggs. However, I will wait and see what happens with our fertilisation report as that's been our issue so far. If we get a good fertilisation report then I'll be happy. That's all for now ... I'm going to watch some programs off Sky+ now and keep my feet up.


----------



## krissi

Six is an OK number hun you are right its how they fertalise that counts, glad you are taking it easy xxx


----------



## Mendy

I agree maz, if they're great quality eggies that fertilize wonderfully, then that's what counts! :) Glad all went well!


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Maz
interested in what you think of origins? I am hoping to make the final decision tonight origins waiting list of 12 weeks beofre inital appt puts me off, as does the cost but would love to hear what you think-on balance there is something to be said for coming home instead of to a hotel room which is what i will be doing if i choose norway or manchester
good luck with everything xx


----------



## Mrs G

Some exciting stuff on here !!! :happydance:

Hey peartree, how are you hun?

xx


----------



## gumb69

Mrs G i can't believe you are nearly 11 weeks. omg!!
how are you feeling? have you started to tell people, are you showing.
i think it is just fabulous, and gives all the rest of us on here hope xx


----------



## maz

hi glitterqueen

I quite liked origin as a clinic ... the staff are lovely and friendly, and convenience-wise it's great for us NI girlies. Downside is definitely the cost and the fact that they have now introduced a waiting list. Should this treatment not work for us, I will most probably be looking into other clinics and will price them out against origin. Not sure where I would go to be honest ... am really hoping i don't need to go down that road.

Good luck with whatever decision you make.

xx


----------



## peartree

Thanks for the responses girls. :flower:

Mrs G - I'm very well thanks. Took a bit of a break from here to concentrate on other stuff and wish the time away. We had the follow up urologist appointment yesterday, and went to Salisbury clinic for their open evening last week. They have a walking advertisement with you :haha: I'm so happy for you!!! Have you told everyone yet, or are you going to wait until 12 weeks? 

I'm still trying to decide between Salisbury and Oxford. Oxford is easier for me in terms of me being able to go to my local hospital for scans and bloods, but unfortunately don't do open evenings so I can gauge how nice the people are, etc.


----------



## bek74

:hugs:Maz 6 eggs is great hun. Like you said " it isn't how many eggs you have babe, it is how they fertilize"
Good luck FX for you:hugs:

Any news NeyNey?????


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies, what a great thread and lots of really positive posts! I wish everyone lots of luck with their treatment.

I'm not very good at this whole posting thing more of a lurker really but wanted to share what is happening for DH and I at the mo.

We had our first appointment with our chosen fertility clinic (Care) yesturday, our PCT had granted us funding for 3 attempts of IUI. DH had to go in 2 hours before appointment to produce a sample. Last one he did was over a year ago on NHS and they told us his SA results were perfect, I have had all tests done too and we were told we have unexplained infertility - so you can imagine our shock when FS at Care advised us that we actually have male factor infertility - DH has a great sperm count of 90million!! but unfortualy he has a large amount of anti sperm anti bodies that may have been casued by a sports injury, the anti bodies are attacking the sperm and reducing motility and causing them to clump together, FS explained IUI is totally out the question as it would just not work and he recomends IVF ICSI.

We were so not prepared for this news, FS explained our chances of conceiving natural are slim although not totally out the question. NHS did not test sperm for anti bodies - we feel really cross about this and did not know until yesturday that anti sperm anti bodies exsist.

Care contacted our PCT yesturday and have explained IUI will not work and only option would be IVF ICSI and told us we can start next cycle!! We are so confussed, we had only just got our heads round the IUI treatment.

Care have told us we can start in Jan 2010 if we prefer but PCT will only fund treatment within 18 weeks of referral. We think we may start asap we're just really confussed, shocked and scared at the mo, I can't believe we can start treatment so quickly, that we now have a reason for infertility and that our only option now is IVF ICSI.

Sorry for long post x


----------



## peartree

Hi MissMonty - gosh, I can't imagine what a shock it must have been for you. It's good that they picked this up now though, before you possibly going through the heartache of failed IUIs. :hugs: 

Do you have to make a decision soon? Maybe you can stall for a little while until your heads are a bit clearer? It took me weeks to get round to the idea that we won't fall pregnant naturally, and still I have break downs every so often...

:hug:


----------



## MissMonty

:hi: Ooh sorry I should have asked - I hope it's ok for me to join you ladies? It's great there is a group of people supporting each other.

Peartree - thanks for your reply, we loose our funding if we don't start treatment by Jan 2010. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your referral :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Gah sorry ladies, it's been a hectic couple of days!!

Our Fert report yesterday said that 7 our of our 9 eggs fertilised successfully!! :yipee:

I will get another update tomorrow and our ET is scheduled for Sat 28th Nov. 

:wohoo:

I'm so bloody excited I can't sit still!!


----------



## Mendy

Great news Neyney! That's an awesome fertilization report!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NeyNey

Ty Mendy hun...Gosh I can't believe you're 22 weeks already!! :hugs:


Maz - any news on your Fert report? You will likely be going for your ET same time as me? Wohoo we can keep eachother sane in the TWW!! :hug:


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations Maz, 6 is great :yipee:. Its quality not quantity that counts. I had 6 and all 6 fertilised and we had a successful cycle. I am wishing you all the best and wishing you a great fertilisation report!

NeyNey, congrats on an excellent fertility report :yipee:. Not long now until both you and Maz are PUPO :wohoo:.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies in the various stages of your cycle :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay neyney! Good luck maz!

Missmonty I WISH my clinic could start us on ICSI right away! My dream come true but I am sadly stuck on a wait list. I can understand how you feel you've been thrown into it though. I would do it cause IVF is expensive. I live in Canada and we have to pay for ALL of it ourselves. Good luck.


----------



## maz

Great fertilisation report NeyNey ... wonderful news.

As for me, it's 8.15am and I have another two hours to wait before I can phone the embryologist. I don't know how I am feeling right now ... given the numbers of eggs collected, I would be doubtful of having any suitable for freezing, so I guess I just want two really good quality ones that can be transferred on Friday.


----------



## maz

We have 3 embryos , which is exactly the same number of embryos as the last time, but with a lot less eggs. As for the other 3 eggs - 1 didn't fertilise at all, and 2 showed signs of fertilisation but had the incorrect number of pronuclei. My embryos will be checked this afternoon to look for signs of cleaving and then the better looking ones at that stage will be the ones that will most likely be transferred. I am going to phone tomorrow morning just to confirm that ET will go ahead on Friday morning.

I'm quite happy about the number we got this time - 50% fertilisation is the best we've had yet. Fingers crossed it's the start of things to come.


----------



## Snowdrop

Great news Maz and NeyNey - not long until you're both PUPO :happydance::wohoo:

I'm still playing the "waiting for round 2" game ... soooo booooorrreedd! And also a bit confused as to what is happening when and when I'm supposed to call the clinic etc :dohh: So I think I may have to phone and go through it with them.

:dust: and :hugs: to all.

S.
x :hugs:


----------



## bek74

Thats fantastic news NeyNey and Maz, I am so excited for you both:happydance: by the time the week is out you will both be PUPO :happydance::happydance:
Keep us all posted on the progress :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

OMG ladies!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

NATURALLY! We were told like <3% chance and it happened! COnfirmed by doc this morning! OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all doing well

congrats kelly thats great news and congrats bex on your bfp 

good luck neyney and maz with ET

sorry havent been on for weeks but been having a bit of a hard time and dont really feel like i belong here any more as i seem to have lost all my positivity about my last 2 frozen embryos but looking at the numbers from last fet only 2 making it out of 7 really makes me feel that its just not going to happen. i want to feel positive but just cant.

want to wish you all the best of luck and hope you all get that well deserved :bfp:

:hug::hugs:x x x xx


----------



## MrsR32

Hey Wrighty, it's only natural to feel negative after the experience you've had but there is still hope and you will find the strength for your snow babies in the new year. Just make sure you relax, look after yourself and enjoy Christmas, you can't do anything about IVF until 2010 so taking a break until then will probably be a good thing for your sanity xx


----------



## NeyNey

Congrats Kelly!!!! 

Wrighty :hugs: to you hun.

Maz - excellent report!! Fingers crossed for you


Well I should be getting my day 3 update today..WooT!! :yipee:


----------



## peartree

Great news Maz and Neyney! NN - can't wait to hear how your Day 3 embies are getting on. :flower:

Congratulations Kelly!!! That's great news! Lots of sticky :dust: 

Well, called the hospital today for the ultrasound scan prior to referral, and got an appointment for tomorrow!!! I got a bit excited and thought that I could be referred as soon as my scan is done, but I still have to wait for my 7DPO bloods. And because my cycles are so irregular, I don't even know when that will be... dum de dum... :shrug:


----------



## NeyNey

Day 3 update!!

All 7 little embies are STILL GOING STRONG!! :yipee: 

I have 1 at 12 cells, 1 at 10 cells and the rest are sitting on a nice 8 cells. - she said the expected cell count is 8 so we're right on track 

:wohoo:

So happy


----------



## peartree

That's fantastic news! Are you going to have blastocyst transfers?


----------



## NeyNey

peartree said:


> That's fantastic news! Are you going to have blastocyst transfers?

Yup we sure area - Transfer is the day after tomorrow

ty hun


----------



## bek74

NeyNey that is just fantastic results :happydance::happydance::happydance: So you having two put back in????

OMG on Saturday (2 more sleeps) you will be PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:I am so excited for you and wishing you your BFP :hugs:


----------



## bek74

Wrightwales, I am sorry your feeling this way, but completely understand why :hugs::hugs: Hun you can't do anything till after Christmas and the New year comes so please try to clear your mind and enjoy your family and friends.
Hun your last thaw results weren't the greatest but that doesn't mean this time won't be a success, both little snowbabies can thaw out perfectly and be successful little beans.
Try to be positive, try to keep in mind each round is different, remember honey you only need on embie to have a beautiful baby.

Thinking of you and sending you some PMA :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations Maz on your fertility report :wohoo:, not long until you and NeyNey are PUPO. FX for a bfp for you both. Your embies sound like they are going great NeyNey :hugs:

Congrats kelly on your great news!!!

Huge hug :hug: wrighty, you have been through alot. My FX for you....hang in there :hugs:


----------



## bek74

Kelly9 said:


> OMG ladies!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> NATURALLY! We were told like <3% chance and it happened! COnfirmed by doc this morning! OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!

 
OMG OMG OMG that is fantastic :happydance::happydance::happydance: Oh you must be over the moon, OMG your Christmas wish is here :happydance::happydance:

I am just so very happy for you honey, what wonderful exciting news. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Thanks girls. Transfer is scheduled for 10:45am on Saturday Morning.

I'm only having one transferred, as my clinic prefers to do only one at a time (unless it's special circumstances) as twins come with their own set of risks. :)


----------



## bek74

Have my FX for you honey :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Neyney I wish you all the best! you to MAZ! 

Thanks for all the wishes everyone I still can't believe it. First scan is dec 16. I'll be just over 7 weeks I think.


----------



## maz

Congrats Kelly. You must be delighted. 

I will be getting a quick update this morning shortly after 10am - hopefully they're still all on track.


----------



## bek74

FX Maz, I am sure all will be going great :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Congrats Kelly.

Wrighty I know what you mean about not feeling like you belong and its very difficult. My situation is totally different to yours but its still hard. If you want to chat just pm me hun xxx


----------



## maz

all three of our embies are at the four-cell stage with no real signs of fragmentation at present. They were checked at 3pm yesterday for signs of cleaving and two were slightly further ahead of the game and the third was just about to cleave. So our two future babies (positive thinking) have been identified and hopefully the third will be good enough to freeze - imagine if after all the crap we've been through with poor fertilisation, we get one on ice as well!!

Roll on tomorrow morning!!


----------



## bek74

maz that is wonderful exciting news :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you hun.
You having 2-3 day transfer or 5day?? sorry I can't remember what you said.

I am so excited for you babe :happydance::happydance:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Congrats Kelly!! :hugs:

FX for NeyNey and Maz PUPO by the weekend!! 

xx


----------



## glitterqueen

Good luck Maz x


----------



## Kelly9

Awesome news maz! I can't wait for you and neyney to be pupo!


----------



## lioness168

Thats great news Maz :wohoo:


----------



## bek74

NeyNey I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning :hugs:, just think honey tomorrow you will be PUPO :happydance::happydance: how exciting :hugs:


----------



## maz

We have two lovely embies on board ... 1 x 8-cell grade A, and 1 x 8-cell grade B. Our other emby is an 8-cell grade B and it's been frozen ... I am absolutely delighted. 

I'm feeling a little tender as I had to have something extra done to straighten out my cervix - apparently the natural shape of the cervix is like a shallow C shape, and the catheter used in ET is bendy. Sometimes it bends through the cervix, and sometimes it doesn't - today it didn't. Not to worry though as I'm sure the mild discomfort from ET will be nothing compared to the pain of delivery in 8+ months time!!

For the most part I feel quite relaxed and positive, and if positivity guaranteed success then I'm expecting twins, but unfortunately I'm a bit of a pro where IVF is concerned, and I realise that positive thinking doesn't really have any bearing on the final outcome ... I just have to hope that someone is watching over me and going to give us a break this time.

Now begins the dreaded TWW ... a TWW like no other ... I definitely will not hold out until 11th December to POAS so no doubt, I will start in approx 1 week's time - too damn impatient is my trouble.

Right I'm off to read some more journals, and update my signature.

xx


----------



## noddysgirl84

Excellent news Maz!! FX this is your sticky :bfp:


----------



## Mendy

Great news, maz! 2 onboard AND one to freeze! :happydance::happydance:

Everything is crossed for you, that this will finally be it! :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

maz - congrats on pupo. hope your 2 passengers stay on board for the next 8 months xx


----------



## bek74

Maz that is fantastic news hun :happydance::happydance:, two on board and one snowbaby is so wonderful.

Your offically PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Wishing you a speedy 2ww honey, I know how hard that dreaded wait is.

FX for a BFP hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peartree

Glad all went all. Congrats on being PUPO Maz! :flower:

Good luck for tomorrow Neyney! :happydance:


----------



## peartree

Hi girls,

Just found out that Salisbury doesn't operate a satellite scheme with our local hospital, so we would have to drive 1hr+ to get there and back each time we need blood/scan.

Can someone give me an idea of how many scans are required to track follies? I've read somewhere that it's daily? Seems a bit much? 

I was thinking that if it's daily, it might just be worth going to Oxford who do have a satellite scheme, and it means that I can just drive 10 mins to the local hospital for scans and not have to suspiciously take time off work. But I really like the consultant in Salisbury... *sigh*


----------



## lioness168

Congatulations Maz on being PUPO :yipee:, I'm praying for a BFP for you, wishing you lots of sticky dust :dust:. Now all we have to do is wait for NeyNey to confirm she is PUPO :D


----------



## NeyNey

Hi ladies.

We have 1 grade 1 Blastie on board. Transfer went great, I feel completely fine...just very excited.

Congrats Maz, wow - fingers crossed we can be exact bump buddies!!! :hugs:

Thanks girls for all your wishes, it means so much to us! :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for PUPO! Relax ladies you deserve it!


----------



## Mendy

Glad all went well Neyney! FX'd for a soon to be sticky BFP! :)


----------



## maz

Congrats NeyNey ... we are both officially PUPO. When's your test date? My 'official' date is 11th December, but I'll prob start POAS from next Friday :haha: 

Hopefully we can both be bump buddies, but while we wait for the next two weeks to be the longest on record, we can be PUPO buddies.


----------



## NeyNey

My test date is 9th December hun, I have to have another shot of Pregnyl tomorrow so I can't POAS :( Lol, it will give false positives....It's crazy that I'm assessing every twitch and niggle already!!

:hugs: Will be thinking of you too over the next couple of weeks. No BFN for either of us!! This is going to be it


----------



## Mrs G

peartree said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just found out that Salisbury doesn't operate a satellite scheme with our local hospital, so we would have to drive 1hr+ to get there and back each time we need blood/scan.
> 
> Can someone give me an idea of how many scans are required to track follies? I've read somewhere that it's daily? Seems a bit much?
> 
> I was thinking that if it's daily, it might just be worth going to Oxford who do have a satellite scheme, and it means that I can just drive 10 mins to the local hospital for scans and not have to suspiciously take time off work. But I really like the consultant in Salisbury... *sigh*

Hi hun. Which consultant did you see? Mr Fountain is lovely. I had him do ET but Miss Davis (who's also nice) did EC.

I went to Salisbury for a scan on last on of dregs and then day 7 and day 11 of stims. Then obviously back for EC on what would have been day 13 and ET 2 days later.

:hugs:


----------



## peartree

Thanks Kath! That sounds do-able!


----------



## gumb69

congrats on pupo Ney NEy x


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all how is everyone doing today?


----------



## glitterqueen

maz said:


> We have two lovely embies on board ... 1 x 8-cell grade A, and 1 x 8-cell grade B. Our other emby is an 8-cell grade B and it's been frozen ... I am absolutely delighted.
> 
> I'm feeling a little tender as I had to have something extra done to straighten out my cervix - apparently the natural shape of the cervix is like a shallow C shape, and the catheter used in ET is bendy. Sometimes it bends through the cervix, and sometimes it doesn't - today it didn't. Not to worry though as I'm sure the mild discomfort from ET will be nothing compared to the pain of delivery in 8+ months time!!
> 
> For the most part I feel quite relaxed and positive, and if positivity guaranteed success then I'm expecting twins, but unfortunately I'm a bit of a pro where IVF is concerned, and I realise that positive thinking doesn't really have any bearing on the final outcome ... I just have to hope that someone is watching over me and going to give us a break this time.
> 
> Now begins the dreaded TWW ... a TWW like no other ... I definitely will not hold out until 11th December to POAS so no doubt, I will start in approx 1 week's time - too damn impatient is my trouble.
> 
> Right I'm off to read some more journals, and update my signature.
> 
> xx

Yeah !!!!!! good luck Maz - excellent news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations NeyNey and Maz for being PUPO :yipee:. Wishing you both all the sticky dust in the world :dust:. Will be waiting to hear your bfps real soon. Just try and relax and keep up the PMA!


----------



## bek74

So how are our two PUPO women Maz and NeyNey today?

Ladies I am sending plenty of sticky baby dust your way :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Thanks Bek & lioness, I can use all you can spare!!

Btw - what does PMA stand for? lol

I'm doing well, I had my 1000units of Pregnyl this morning, so thats it now until our BT on the 9th. I've been peeing like crazy, but I'm assuming it's cause of the Prengyl. Yesterday I saw our little Embie on the screen, it was just starting to hatch (you could see the little break away at the bottom) so the Dr said it should start to implant straight away...So he said don't be alarmed if I get early preg. symptoms :wohoo:

**TMI**
I've noticed my nipples are bigger today lol, and super sensitive (well my whole breasts are sore really) but the nipple thing was strange, even DH commented on it :rofl:


How are you doing Maz???


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great new neyney!!!! What a completely wonderful and beautiful thing to see you are so lucky. My very first symptom was sore breasts like more sore then with AF and more so on the outer areas.

PMA stand for positive mental attitude


----------



## bek74

NeyNey said:



> :hugs: Thanks Bek & lioness, I can use all you can spare!!
> 
> Btw - what does PMA stand for? lol
> 
> I'm doing well, I had my 1000units of Pregnyl this morning, so thats it now until our BT on the 9th. I've been peeing like crazy, but I'm assuming it's cause of the Prengyl. Yesterday I saw our little Embie on the screen, it was just starting to hatch (you could see the little break away at the bottom) so the Dr said it should start to implant straight away...So he said don't be alarmed if I get early preg. symptoms :wohoo:
> 
> **TMI**
> I've noticed my nipples are bigger today lol, and super sensitive (well my whole breasts are sore really) but the nipple thing was strange, even DH commented on it :rofl:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Maz???

 
I found I had pregnancy symptoms straight away, but I believe it is from the trigger shot since it is such a high dose, then I found my sypmtoms eased for a couple of days and then came back with force LOL.

FX for you honey, I hope you get your BFP:hugs:.. Your blood test is the same day as my scan.


----------



## maz

I'm doing okay. One minute I'm positive this is it and it's going to work, and the next I think I'm kidding myself. I just know that this fortnight is going to drag. My tummy is a bit bloated and tender - probably from the EC - and my tummy aches - probably from where my bladder was nicked a little during EC - but otherwise I'm okay.

Me and DH had an early night last night. Went to bed at 9pm and I fell asleep almost straight away. It's definitely because the adrenaline has disappeared. I have to go back to work tomorrow, and really don't want to. I'm too tired and the only clothes I find comfortable at the moment are my trackie bottoms and a fleece. Not sure that'll look too good in work.


----------



## Kelly9

Hope you are feeling better soon maz and that it all works out perfectly.


----------



## glitterqueen

hey ladies where did you all go for your treatment i am still tryin to pick a clinic so all advice is welcome good luck to all of you xx


----------



## glitterqueen

maz said:


> I'm doing okay. One minute I'm positive this is it and it's going to work, and the next I think I'm kidding myself. I just know that this fortnight is going to drag. My tummy is a bit bloated and tender - probably from the EC - and my tummy aches - probably from where my bladder was nicked a little during EC - but otherwise I'm okay.
> 
> Me and DH had an early night last night. Went to bed at 9pm and I fell asleep almost straight away. It's definitely because the adrenaline has disappeared. I have to go back to work tomorrow, and really don't want to. I'm too tired and the only clothes I find comfortable at the moment are my trackie bottoms and a fleece. Not sure that'll look too good in work.

thank god for leggins and knee high boots thats alll i have been wearing to work since my lap cuz my tummy is so swollen x oh and a lonf top as well - don't want to shock the natives lol


----------



## lioness168

Maz and NeyNey...I found symptom spotting to be not much point due to all the drugs as they can mimic pregnancy. Just hang in there and try and forget about it, otherwise you will drive yourselves crazy :hugs:. 

I'm sorry to hear your still bloated Maz, I hope you feel better soon. FX you both you and NeyNey get your bfp, how exciting!!!


----------



## NeyNey

Lol....there's no forgetting about it :hugs: 

I POAS this morning, I'm not taking the results seriously - I was just curious. There's a second line, it's very faint - so I assume it might be the last of the Pregnyl leaving my system.

If i did a 5 day transfer, and the embie was at hatching stage - then implantation should be any day now right? So perhaps I might get some good results on a stick in the next couple of days...We shall see.

How is everyone going today?!!


----------



## Kelly9

Neyney how many days are you in the 2ww? like 7 or 8???


----------



## NeyNey

no I dont think so hun...Transfer was only 4 days ago.....so does that mean I'm only 4 days into TWW?


----------



## bek74

NeyNey said:


> Lol....there's no forgetting about it :hugs:
> 
> I POAS this morning, I'm not taking the results seriously - I was just curious. There's a second line, it's very faint - so I assume it might be the last of the Pregnyl leaving my system.
> 
> If i did a 5 day transfer, and the embie was at hatching stage - then implantation should be any day now right? So perhaps I might get some good results on a stick in the next couple of days...We shall see.
> 
> How is everyone going today?!!

Hun I POAS at around 8days after trigger shot and I then POAS everyday until it came up NEG and I had two days of clear NEG tests.

So once you get a Neg then wait 2-3days and then POAS again if you like and hopefully you will get your BFP...
The 2ww is torture isn't it??? sending you hugs honey :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Well no neyney technically wouldn't you go by your Ov date which would be collection? So you had what a 5 day transfer so wouldn't you be 9 days in? Thats how I understood it, can someone clarify this for us?


----------



## NeyNey

lol I dunno Kel, I'm so darn confused when it comes to working out DPO and all that with IVF!! Lol, I just figured I'll keep POAS and keeping my fingers crossed the second line gets darker!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Hey NeyNey, just keep POAS till the line either goes or gets darker. I poas at about 11dpo/EC and got a bfn, then poas at about 13dpo/EC and got a faint line which then got darker every day. From my experience and from what I understand it takes about 9 or 10 days for the trigger to leave your system. But hang in there, if it does get lighter thats not bad....its good to know that when you do get a bfp after that, you will definately know its a true pos!!! BUT...if it gets darker thats great as its a good sign that it could be a true pos. Just hang in there. My blood test was 2 weeks after the 5 days transfer, and tested positive one week before bloods.

This is my experience, I hope this helps :hugs:. Goodluck xo


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Bek and Kelly!!! Great news!! Wishing u both happy and healthy pregnancies! Congrats Maz and NeyNey for being PUPO... fingers and toes crossed for your BFP!!¨

here is an update - please let me know of any changes / additions - thanks xxxx



https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: tbc
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby: - 8 week scan and all ok!

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby: 8 week scan -all well - healthy HB 

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - PUPO [-o&lt;

lioness168 - :yipee::baby:

Snowflake - Test date 18 November [-o&lt;

Meli - 

Bek74 - :yipee::baby:

Beckic - :flow::angel:

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - PUPO [-o&lt;

Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI

Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby:

Noddysgirl - start down regg Jan 10

​


----------



## noddysgirl84

Yeah Lily your back :hi: Have you been on holiday?? If so how was it??

:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

noddysgirl84 said:


> Yeah Lily your back :hi: Have you been on holiday?? If so how was it??
> 
> :hugs:

Its was great thanks hun!! Went to South Africa to visit family for 2 weeks!

Hope u r well

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks lilly! And thanks for updating me!


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Lilly, good to see you. and Thank you.


----------



## bek74

Just checking in to see how our two lovely PUPO women NeyNey and Maz are doing?
Thinking of you both during this dreaded 2ww.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Thank you hun - going a bit mental I think, gosh this wait is harder than I though!! -had a bit of a melt down to DH last night, just scared I think....Work is busy so that is a good distraction...

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hang in there chick not ot much longer to go!


----------



## NeyNey

:yipee:

Ok, i'm not letting myself get excited, but being the true POAS freak that I am I decided to pee on one before bed for "fun" (like any part of this is fun!)....And the line was slightly darker than this mornings FMU! It's restored a "little" faith....i'm still cautious and eager to see what tomorrow brings....But at least it's something....The lines are still super faint though!


----------



## krissi

OMG fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi ladies

I hope no one minds this post but I just wanted to stop by, wish you all luck and say that if this can happen for me, it can happen for you too. We've got to 12 weeks and I NEVER thought we'd ever get that :bfp: let alone this far!!

Sending you lots and lots of :dust: and hoping the clover thread brings you all luck.

Kath xxx


----------



## gumb69

Mrs G your news should be shouted from the roof tops, it's gives the rest of us women hope x


----------



## gumb69

Ney NEy hope it gets darker tomorrow x


----------



## bek74

Mrs G that is so wonderful honey :happydance::happydance::happydance:

NeyNey did you get a neg on a stick yet to make sure trigger shot is out of your system. It should be, it usually takes 10days for it to be completely out.
Honey I had a melt down moment or two or three during my 2ww, it's perfectly normal honey:hugs:
I hope this is your BFP honey, wouldn't it be wonderful to have us 3 Aussies gals pregnant for Christmas:happydance::hugs:

Maz, how are you doing honey?, I know the 2ww is horrible, just letting you know I am thinking of you babe.


----------



## NeyNey

Thanks Bek - yes, yesterday's was pretty much a negative, the line was so faint you can't see barely anything...This morning again it was darker like last night...Still very faint - but better than yesterday so that's promising!

:hugs:


----------



## bek74

NeyNey said:


> Thanks Bek - yes, yesterday's was pretty much a negative, the line was so faint you can't see barely anything...This morning again it was darker like last night...Still very faint - but better than yesterday so that's promising!
> 
> :hugs:

That is very promising. Try doing it the same time each day, so every morning with FMU will give you a good indication. because if you do one in the morning and then it is hot so you drink heaps of fluid and then do another at night the line can be fainter and you will drive yourself nuts.

FX honey, 5 more sleeps until your blood test (and my scan):happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Are you testing again in the am neyney? You should post pics of them all so we can see the difference.


----------



## NeyNey

I'm posting pics in my journal hun.....but here you go

8DPO (AM)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/JadedMortality/8DPO.jpg

Today - 11DPO (PM)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/JadedMortality/11DPOPM2.jpg


----------



## Kelly9

OOO I see the difference I will check out your journal. Did you POAS again today?


----------



## gumb69

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Ney ney - there is a HUGE DIFFERENCE !! i think you are pregnant. OMG !! :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

How are you feeling today maz and neyney?


----------



## NeyNey

Hi girls, good and bad news.

My hyperstimulation has gotten pretty worse, I rang my nurse who ordered me a blood test today

Now good news is - I'm pregnant!!!!!

Bad news is, i'm not well and they are admitting me into hospital for a few days. She said I need some IV fluids and rest.....

Hopefully I will begin to feel better soon.


----------



## Snowdrop

NeyNey said:


> Hi girls, good and bad news.
> 
> My hyperstimulation has gotten pretty worse, I rang my nurse who ordered me a blood test today
> 
> Now good news is - I'm pregnant!!!!!
> 
> Bad news is, i'm not well and they are admitting me into hospital for a few days. She said I need some IV fluids and rest.....
> 
> Hopefully I will begin to feel better soon.

Huge congrats NeyNey for the good news :happydance: and so sorry to hear you're unwell and having to go to hospital for a few days - I hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations NeyNey :yipee: on the the :bfp:. Sorry to hear about not being well and having to go to hospital. Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## peartree

Huge congratulations Neyney! 
Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

NeyNey said:


> Hi girls, good and bad news.
> 
> My hyperstimulation has gotten pretty worse, I rang my nurse who ordered me a blood test today
> 
> Now good news is - I'm pregnant!!!!!
> 
> Bad news is, i'm not well and they are admitting me into hospital for a few days. She said I need some IV fluids and rest.....
> 
> Hopefully I will begin to feel better soon.

Congrats honey!! I had hyperstimulation too and was caused cause i was pregnant!! Congrats but please take care and go to hospital.. hyperstimulation is not nice and you need to be monitored...drinks lots of fluids and get lots of rest

take care honey

xxx:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

congrats Ney NEy xxx brilliant news, 
sorry to hear you have hyperstimulation, the hospital is the best place for you. you will be best minded there and total rest and loads of fluids.
x


----------



## glitterqueen

congrats Ney Ney -and get well soon xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay congrats neyney! Now rest up!!!!! And get better!

Maz where are you? Any updates?


----------



## bek74

NeyNey that is so fantastic, your pregnant:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry your feeling well babe, get plenty of rest and drink tons of fluids:hugs::hugs:

Any news yet Maz??????????? FX for you honey:hugs:


----------



## krissi

Congrats Neyney, sorry you are not well but you will be in the right place xxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Congrats NeyNey - hope the OHSS doesn't knock you around too much. Take care hun.


----------



## caline

Hi All,

Firstly, congratulations Nay Nay!!! Hope the hyperstimulation resolves very soon so you can enjoy your good news.

I would love to join you IVF/IUI/ICSI girls on this thread. I am currently down regging for my first cycle of IVF which I am having at Oxford. I have my blood test on 22nd Dec and am due to start Gonal F on Christmas eve!!

We have been ttc for over 2 years now, and were initially told we had unexplained fertility. That was until we went for our first scan for IUI and I was diagnosed with 2 endomertiomas on my right ovary. I never had a lap, just an HSG, so this was not diagnosed before my referral to the JR, which I was pretty frustrated about. When it was diagnosed we were given the option of either having the endo removed and then hopefully conceiving naturally, or going ahead with IVF. I am 37 in Jan and DH will be 39. Neither of us could really face the 'go away and try to get pregnant naturally' approach so we are going for the IVF. If it fails then we may consider Lap and removal at that stage. 

I have been having accupuncture since June and DH takes multivit with Zinc every day. All my blood tests were ok and DH SA was borderline so we have been told we may need ICSI. Can they do ICSI if the eggs fail to fertilise with this round or would we have to undergo a fresh cycle for the ICSI. On a form from the FC it says 'suitable for IVF with ICSI backup'. 

When I am more awake (its 5am and I can't sleep!!), I will be adding the lovely sparkly 4 leaf clover thingy, and look forward to sharing experiences with all you lovely girlies on this thread :flower:


----------



## Lilly123

caline said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly, congratulations Nay Nay!!! Hope the hyperstimulation resolves very soon so you can enjoy your good news.
> 
> I would love to join you IVF/IUI/ICSI girls on this thread. I am currently down regging for my first cycle of IVF which I am having at Oxford. I have my blood test on 22nd Dec and am due to start Gonal F on Christmas eve!!
> 
> We have been ttc for over 2 years now, and were initially told we had unexplained fertility. That was until we went for our first scan for IUI and I was diagnosed with 2 endomertiomas on my right ovary. I never had a lap, just an HSG, so this was not diagnosed before my referral to the JR, which I was pretty frustrated about. When it was diagnosed we were given the option of either having the endo removed and then hopefully conceiving naturally, or going ahead with IVF. I am 37 in Jan and DH will be 39. Neither of us could really face the 'go away and try to get pregnant naturally' approach so we are going for the IVF. If it fails then we may consider Lap and removal at that stage.
> 
> I have been having accupuncture since June and DH takes multivit with Zinc every day. All my blood tests were ok and DH SA was borderline so we have been told we may need ICSI. Can they do ICSI if the eggs fail to fertilise with this round or would we have to undergo a fresh cycle for the ICSI. On a form from the FC it says 'suitable for IVF with ICSI backup'.
> 
> When I am more awake (its 5am and I can't sleep!!), I will be adding the lovely sparkly 4 leaf clover thingy, and look forward to sharing experiences with all you lovely girlies on this thread :flower:

Good luck Caline and welcome!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Caline they ICSI backup means if they come in the next morning and lots didn't fertilize they do "save as many as possible with ICSI" So if you have a bad fert report they can still get some fertilized in time if the act swift. Hopefully it won't come to that!

How are you feeling neyney? I know you're in hospital so this is for when you get out.


----------



## caline

Thanks Lilly and Kelly.
I had hoped that was what was meant by ICSI backup but had thought somewhere along the line I was told that couldn't be done, but I don;t think it was by the clinic. Thats more promising then! Yay!


----------



## Greta

Wow congratulations Ney Ney! I hope you will feel good again soon. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilek

caline said:


> Thanks Lilly and Kelly.
> I had hoped that was what was meant by ICSI backup but had thought somewhere along the line I was told that couldn't be done, but I don;t think it was by the clinic. Thats more promising then! Yay!

This is exactly what happened to us, not cause we had MF issue on the day, but we only got 1 embryo and they wanted the best chance for us and they did ICSI.


----------



## Dilek

Hi Girls

I think its time to join you girls in the thread. First of all NeyNey congratulations hun and hope your feeling better.

Well im sure most of you know me but this will be my second IVF and I should be stimming just before NYE. It all depends if i get a period or not before i see my consultant. I will be skipping the whole down regulating. So i my dates should be really close to you Caline. Im going to be on 450iui gonal f this time.

Ive just had a lap and ive had a dermoid cyst removed, an endo cyst removed and severe endo lazered off, plus a dermoid removed and also i had my tubes checked. Well I got the works. 

Im just praying this time i get more than 1 embryo and go on to have a baby and not just a BFP.

Dilek


----------



## Kelly9

Dilek why are you slipping stimming I didn't know you could do that?


----------



## Dilek

Kelly9 said:


> Dilek why are you slipping stimming I didn't know you could do that?

Well im not really skipping it, ive been downregging for 5 months now. I have endo and i had monthly injections to stop my period to control endo. It is the same as downregging for IVF. As long as i dont get a period till 30 Dec im free to start stimming. Please girls pray that i dont get a period.

You can also skip down regging if you go down the short protocol.

Congrats Kelly on your pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## NeyNey

Hello lovely ladies.

Well I got released this morning. Good news is HCG went from 61 on Sunday to 152 yesterday, so they said baby is growing well. Still very very bloated but they said that might take a couple of weeks to subside.

But feeling great that I'm finally here!!

xxooxxoo


----------



## Kelly9

Dilek thanks for the well wishes. Good to know about the stimming I had no idea!
and Neyney glad to see you back! Are they going to continue to monitor your levels?

and does anyone know where maz is? I am so eager to hear that outcome.


----------



## bek74

NeyNey said:


> Hello lovely ladies.
> 
> Well I got released this morning. Good news is HCG went from 61 on Sunday to 152 yesterday, so they said baby is growing well. Still very very bloated but they said that might take a couple of weeks to subside.
> 
> But feeling great that I'm finally here!!
> 
> xxooxxoo

Thats great that your out and back home. Just take it easy. Once your OHSS bloat settles your pregnancy bloat will begin LOL LOL LOL
Again Congratulations honey:hugs:


----------



## caline

Dilek said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I think its time to join you girls in the thread. First of all NeyNey congratulations hun and hope your feeling better.
> 
> Well im sure most of you know me but this will be my second IVF and I should be stimming just before NYE. It all depends if i get a period or not before i see my consultant. I will be skipping the whole down regulating. So i my dates should be really close to you Caline. Im going to be on 450iui gonal f this time.
> 
> Ive just had a lap and ive had a dermoid cyst removed, an endo cyst removed and severe endo lazered off, plus a dermoid removed and also i had my tubes checked. Well I got the works.
> 
> Im just praying this time i get more than 1 embryo and go on to have a baby and not just a BFP.
> 
> Dilek


If I have down regged by 22nd I will start stimming 24th, so we are very close. So, I assume you got a bfp with the ICSI and then misacarried. So sorry to hear that. I am keeping everything crossed for you this time. Do they think the endo etc was a contributing factor to the MC? I also have some endo but not had lap so I don't know the severity of it. 

Think my dose is 300 of Gonal F, so less than you. I guess they upped your dose given that you only got 1 embie? I am pretty new to all this IVF malarky, so bear with me, lol.

So happy for you NayNay. I am sure you will be feeling much better soon. 

By the way how do I add the 4 leaf clover and text? Thanks


----------



## Dilek

Good to hear your out of Hospital NeyNey, Enjoy every minute hun.

Bek, im curious about Maz too, ive been through all her 3 IVFs and i want it so bad for her. I think Rachelle has her on FB.

Caline, i was on menapur last time started on 300 after my 1st scan i had 6 follies so they upped it to 450. I got 5 eggs but 4 were bad(endo did it) and I had 1 egg and they injected it. Perfect embie and I had a missed miscarriage. Miscarriage is common but more so with endo girls. I do know many that go on to have babies though. I think with endo, you are really lucky if it doesnt affect your egg quality. I was 27 and i only got 1 embryo on max drugs. Im shitting myself this time.

Im not sure if a lap can help or not sorry hun. I didnt last time, and i had an endo cyst. But i did have 1 8 months prior to IVF. My endo is aggressive and grows back within weeks. Im going to give the nurses a call to get my drugs on time so we can start ASAP.

Bek congrats on the twins :)


----------



## gumb69

Ney NEy - congrats and great news you are out of the hospital

oh bek-a double blesing, that is brilliant news. twins, just fantastic news.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi ladies

Just stopping by with lots of :happydance: for the bfp's and lots of :hugs: and :dust: all round.

xx


----------



## MrsR32

There is so much good news around, it's making me feel positive for my turn which should be starting in January! 

NeyNey, great to hear you're home and feeling better, it's so lovely to see that ticker on your messages after all your support for the girls on here, you really deserve this.


----------



## bek74

MrsR32 said:


> There is so much good news around, it's making me feel positive for my turn which should be starting in January!

 
Thats what you need honey, positive posts and a PMA.. Will be thinking of you in January when you start your cycle, wishing you loads of baby dust.


Maz, Just wanted to let you know alot of people are thinking of you and sending you loads of hugs and plenty of baby dust :hugs::hugs: Hope to hear from you soon honey :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I second Bek there maz! Waiting so eagerly!


----------



## Mendy

Glad you're out of the hospital and all is going well Neyney! You deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

hi ladies,

just a quick question about Estrogen levels.
i got my bloods done on pk +8 (8 dpo) and i'm on femera and a few other drugs to boost my hormones.
my estrogen levels should be about 400-900 for that stage in my cycle. but my results came back at 1796. so does that mean i over responded to the drugs. i've been on the same doses for months and my bloods always fall within the range.
i rang the hospital and he said wait until your progesterone levels come back.
do you think maybe it's an over response to the meds, or by some miracle i'm pregnant, what do you think? my boobs are sore, but some months they are somemonths not, i'm 12 dpo but can't test till 17dpo as i'll get the false positive.
any info i'd really appreciate it thanks x


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies, lots of exciting posts on here, great to see lots of good news! Congrats Neyney!

Had my pre treatment scan this week, starting injection meds on 23rd Dec feeling excited but scared at the mo.


----------



## Kelly9

It will all be worth it missmonty!

Gumb no idea hun but good luck!


----------



## caline

MissMonty said:


> Hi ladies, lots of exciting posts on here, great to see lots of good news! Congrats Neyney!
> 
> Had my pre treatment scan this week, starting injection meds on 23rd Dec feeling excited but scared at the mo.

I'm starting to inject on 24th Dec so we're very close? Are you having IVF? I am having my first cycle at the moment. Are you down regulating first?


----------



## Lilly123

good luck ladies!!! Please pm me your dates for when you start injections etc... so I can update front page

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## MissMonty

caline said:


> MissMonty said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, lots of exciting posts on here, great to see lots of good news! Congrats Neyney!
> 
> Had my pre treatment scan this week, starting injection meds on 23rd Dec feeling excited but scared at the mo.
> 
> I'm starting to inject on 24th Dec so we're very close? Are you having IVF? I am having my first cycle at the moment. Are you down regulating first?Click to expand...

Hi Caline, yeah we're having IVF ICSI, had pre treatment scan this week and all ok, got to order meds on Monday and then start down regulating on 23rd. Yes we're literally starting at the same time, I reckon the next 6 weeks are going to be the longest ever! Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Kelly9

Anyone hear from maz?


----------



## Mendy

Kelly9 said:


> Anyone hear from maz?

I'm wondering the same thing??


----------



## Kelly9

Hmmmm nothing in her journal either...


----------



## NeyNey

She was without internet connection a while back, she may still be having issues.


----------



## caline

MissMonty said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMonty said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, lots of exciting posts on here, great to see lots of good news! Congrats Neyney!
> 
> Had my pre treatment scan this week, starting injection meds on 23rd Dec feeling excited but scared at the mo.
> 
> I'm starting to inject on 24th Dec so we're very close? Are you having IVF? I am having my first cycle at the moment. Are you down regulating first?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Caline, yeah we're having IVF ICSI, had pre treatment scan this week and all ok, got to order meds on Monday and then start down regulating on 23rd. Yes we're literally starting at the same time, I reckon the next 6 weeks are going to be the longest ever! Wishing you lots of luck xxClick to expand...

Is it your first cycle? 
We are having IVF with ICSI backup too. So are you injecting to down regulate? I am on the nasal spray. I have my blood test on 22nd to see if I am down regulated fully. The start gonal F on 24th if all ok with blood test.
It feels quite strange after months of telling people we are going to have IVF, now to actually be having IVF! I am most nervous about the egg colleection procedure. The sedation scares me a lot.
Where are you having yours? Are you getting it funded?


----------



## noddysgirl84

I have called and confirmed my IVF start date with the Clinic, I officially start down regging on 2nd Jan and start stimms w/c 18th Jan. Going to collect the drugs from the clinic on Monday so it's all oficially go go go!! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!!

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for starting!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lilly123

latest update xxxx



https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: #
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby:

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby: 8 week scan -all well - healthy HB 

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - :yipee::baby:

lioness168 - :yipee::baby:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

Meli - 

Bek74 - :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!

Beckic - :flow::angel:

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - PUPO [-o&lt;

Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI

Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby:

​

*January / February 2010 Outcome *​

Caline - start stimms 24 December

Dilek - appt 30 December​​
Noddysgirl - start down regg 2 Jan

MissMonty - start down regg 23 December​​


----------



## gumb69

noddysgirl - good luck on your IVF journey. i'll keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## bek74

Kelly9 said:


> Hmmmm nothing in her journal either...

Yeah, under her profile it says she was last active Nov 29th (last log in).
Hope everything is ok and it is only internet issues.

If you see this Maz, just know we are all here for you and thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I still get a thrill seeing the updated list with my name on it, is that dumb? I can't help it!


----------



## NeyNey

Lol I know Kel, I don't think I'll ever get tired of seeing that.


----------



## Kelly9

You waited twice as long as I did to get here to! When is your first scan neyney?


----------



## NeyNey

6th of January hun, I'll likely be around 8 weeks by then :yipee:


----------



## caline

Yay! I'm on the official list now :winkwink:
I still can't get the 4 leaf clover signature. Think I have the clover but can't get the text!

One quick question for all you IVF pro's..I am down regging with nasal spray (name begins an with N). I am feeling really bloated but thought this came with the stimming, not down regulating. Can down regging make you bloated? None of my trousers will do up and I am having to wear jogging bottoms!
Thanks

Cx


----------



## wish2bmama

Hello ladies! :wave:

Is it okay to join in? I have my first consult with my next RE for April IVF. I had a lap and dye, 3 cycles of clomid (one with triggers) and one mmc and have pcos. At my last lap and dye, my left tube was opened. At my last hsg it showed my left was blocked and my right was possibly open... but most likly blocked. 

DH is deploying in late summer for 12 months so praying April works out for us!


----------



## wish2bmama

Sorry, I forgot to say when the consult was. It's next week! :happydance:


----------



## krissi

Just a little update from me. I am still panning 2nd IVF attempt for early next year but have decided to try the lighter life diet as I want to lose 3 stone pre treatment and this diet seems the perfect way, bit severe but will be worth it so I am in the best possible shape!

So IVF may now be March or April instead of Feb but we will see.

Anyway best of luck to those about to start and another huge congrats to the lucky ones who already have their BFPs xxx


----------



## Cupcake Queen

noddysgirl84 said:


> I have called and confirmed my IVF start date with the Clinic, I officially start down regging on 2nd Jan and start stimms w/c 18th Jan. Going to collect the drugs from the clinic on Monday so it's all oficially go go go!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!!
> 
> xx


That is so great!! What an awesome way to start the New Year. :)


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi ladies, 
I thought I'd say hello and ask if I can join rather than just lurking- I'm starting IVF in January! I should be starting the down regulating part around January 11th. I'm really glad this board is here so that I can go through this with you. It looks like there's a lot of us starting in the next month or so.
A little about me- I'm 39 and been ttc for about a year and a half- no luck whatsoever. At this point they haven't been able to find anything wrong with me or DH, so we're unexplained. One thing i haven't done is a lap, but since I'm 39, it makes sense to move on to IVF sooner rather than later, so I'm not doing the lap now. I may have one if IVF #1 doesn't work, just to rule out endo. Anyway, I'm in the states- New York- and so we'll be using a combination of insurance and our own money. 
Good luck to everyone who is stimming and starting to stim this month!


----------



## ihavefaith

So after 2.5 years of TTC with my Endo level 4, we just finished my Lap sirgery and have been told 1 tube is blocked due to my Endo and my chances are unlikely. So my specialist has told us we should do IVF if we want to have a family. I was not expecting this i thought thered be another option. Were having a hard time as we need to decide by friday. She said her friend specializes in IVF and will see my right away (i wont have to wait). And they want me to go in a surpressant to keep the Endo controlled until we would complete the IVF. Its so much to take in!! I feel lost .
Can anyone shed some light on me here. Anyone have severe Endo level4? 
thanks!:cry::hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Lots of luck to the new ladies that will soon undergo their treatments and welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Beckic

I havefaith - there is a wonderful girl called Dilek on BnB who is starting her second IVF because of severe endo - if you post on her journal I am sure she will be more than happy to help you.


Good luck.

Bx x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

welcome to new ladies... will you please send me your dates for starting treatment etc when you have them and I will add you to the front page of status updates!

Good luck!

caline - did you remove the stars from the text before saving?

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

hi ladies.. seems we had a problem with the signature.. please use this new one.. please take out the stars before saving in your signature - thanks :hugs:

[*URL=https://www.sparklee.com][*IMG]https://img110.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/12/15/24b9758d8f181107a72214ce7a5c3752.gif[/*IMG][/*URL]


----------



## caline

Yay! It worked that time! Thanks Lilly. That old one wouldn't work.
feel like a proper 4 leaf clover girl now :flower:
Thank you!


----------



## Kelly9

Just wanted to say hi today not much else except I got my scan tomorrow at 130 moutain time! Eek!


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay! I have it in my siggy now! :) 

Thank you lilly123. My date for IVF is 25 April 2010 as of right now. I find out at my consult next week. I'm so excited!


----------



## Dilek

Kelly9 said:


> Just wanted to say hi today not much else except I got my scan tomorrow at 130 moutain time! Eek!

Goodluck with the scan hun, and im sure everything is going to be fine. Im sure you will be on :cloud9: when u see a heartbeat.


----------



## MissMonty

caline said:


> MissMonty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMonty said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, lots of exciting posts on here, great to see lots of good news! Congrats Neyney!
> 
> Had my pre treatment scan this week, starting injection meds on 23rd Dec feeling excited but scared at the mo.
> 
> I'm starting to inject on 24th Dec so we're very close? Are you having IVF? I am having my first cycle at the moment. Are you down regulating first?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Caline, yeah we're having IVF ICSI, had pre treatment scan this week and all ok, got to order meds on Monday and then start down regulating on 23rd. Yes we're literally starting at the same time, I reckon the next 6 weeks are going to be the longest ever! Wishing you lots of luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Is it your first cycle?
> We are having IVF with ICSI backup too. So are you injecting to down regulate? I am on the nasal spray. I have my blood test on 22nd to see if I am down regulated fully. The start gonal F on 24th if all ok with blood test.
> It feels quite strange after months of telling people we are going to have IVF, now to actually be having IVF! I am most nervous about the egg colleection procedure. The sedation scares me a lot.
> Where are you having yours? Are you getting it funded?Click to expand...

Hi Caline, yeah this is my first cycle, I'm injecting to down regulate from 23rd, the drugs are being delivered tomorrow, I'm kind of intrigued to see what it all looks like! I've read about the nasal spray, do you find it easy to use? 

We've been lucky to get one cycle funded via CARE, I've been really impressed with them so far, the centre is so much nicer than the NHS hospital and the staff really friendly.

I know I can't believe we've reached this point, IVF seemed such a long way in the future but once the funding had been agreed it just happened so quickly.

I hope everything goes well on the 24th, I have a friend who was knocked out for her egg collection, CARE have told me they do it under sedation. You'll be fine, I think the anticipation of it makes it feel more scary, where are you having it done? x


----------



## Mrs G

Just stopping by with loads of :dust: xx


----------



## NeyNey

Hi my girls!! Just wanted to see how everyone is going? :dust: for you all


----------



## Trying4ever

i've noticed alot of the IVF/ICSI pregnancies are girls.....anyone given birth to a healthy baby boy via this method? Not that there is anything wrong with girls...just wondering on the probabilities.


----------



## Lilly123

It does seem to be a trend that IVF ICSI babies are girls.. but I have looked at stats and only a slightly higher percentage are girls... cant remember exactly... its like 49% boys and 51% girls.. but donty quote me on that.. that is from some google research..

I know Mrs T is expecting a boy from IVF.

Good luck hun.. whatever we have is a blessing :hugs::kiss:


----------



## caline

MissMonty said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMonty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMonty said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, lots of exciting posts on here, great to see lots of good news! Congrats Neyney!
> 
> Had my pre treatment scan this week, starting injection meds on 23rd Dec feeling excited but scared at the mo.
> 
> I'm starting to inject on 24th Dec so we're very close? Are you having IVF? I am having my first cycle at the moment. Are you down regulating first?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Caline, yeah we're having IVF ICSI, had pre treatment scan this week and all ok, got to order meds on Monday and then start down regulating on 23rd. Yes we're literally starting at the same time, I reckon the next 6 weeks are going to be the longest ever! Wishing you lots of luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Is it your first cycle?
> We are having IVF with ICSI backup too. So are you injecting to down regulate? I am on the nasal spray. I have my blood test on 22nd to see if I am down regulated fully. The start gonal F on 24th if all ok with blood test.
> It feels quite strange after months of telling people we are going to have IVF, now to actually be having IVF! I am most nervous about the egg colleection procedure. The sedation scares me a lot.
> Where are you having yours? Are you getting it funded?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Caline, yeah this is my first cycle, I'm injecting to down regulate from 23rd, the drugs are being delivered tomorrow, I'm kind of intrigued to see what it all looks like! I've read about the nasal spray, do you find it easy to use?
> 
> We've been lucky to get one cycle funded via CARE, I've been really impressed with them so far, the centre is so much nicer than the NHS hospital and the staff really friendly.
> 
> I know I can't believe we've reached this point, IVF seemed such a long way in the future but once the funding had been agreed it just happened so quickly.
> 
> I hope everything goes well on the 24th, I have a friend who was knocked out for her egg collection, CARE have told me they do it under sedation. You'll be fine, I think the anticipation of it makes it feel more scary, where are you having it done? xClick to expand...

How long do you down regulate for with the injections? The nose spray is ok but it really makes me want to sneeze each time, and sometimes I am a bit bunged up and it worries me that I am not getting anough of the spray up my nose. Are you injections the small ones into the skin? To be honest I'd rather inject then at least you know you're getting the right amount of the drug. I am having a blood test on 22nd to find out if I am fully down regulated so I won;t know unitl then.

I've heard about CARE and they are supposed to be really good. I am at John Radcliffe in Oxford. They seem good so far. They have recently moved to a new premesis on a business park, which is a bit weird, but its all new and modern. All the staff have been really helpful and friendly.

I am going to be sedated for my egg collection. I have a phobia of being sick, and that is my biggest worry. I am going to ask for some anti sickness drug before I have it.

Where is your CARE? Is that the Nottingham one?


Good luck with your scan Kelly. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kelly9

4 more hours!!!!!!! Eeeeeee I am getting so nervous!


----------



## maz

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been around but I have had no internet connection for the past 16 days. Only got it up and running again last night and then I had to start doing my crimbo shopping.

Anyway, it didn't work - for the third fucking time.

I've decided to leave BnB for the foreseeable future ... I might be back but I very much doubt it. The forum isn't providing the same support for me that it did a year ago, and to be honest, I'm finding it difficult to hear of first time success when all I seem to get is another kicking. It's starting to piss me off. Not that I begrudge anyone their dreams, but it's annoying me that I have still been denied mine.

i don't know where we go from here ... we have a review to attend some time when the hospital decide to give us an appointment, and a break is definitely long overdue. Perhaps I'll change my job as well just for the hell of it - it's not like it's going to make things worse.

Well, good luck guys. I wish you all your :bfp:s very soon, and hope to god none of you go through the agony of 3 failed cycles and still no answers.

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

I am so sorry maz, I hope things work out for you and we'll miss you lots.


----------



## Lilly123

Once again.. I am so sorry Maz.. :cry::cry: I wish I could do something.. :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

maz i'm so sorry. i hope you come back to us and when you do you can tell us all about your BFP
maybe the break will do you good, a lot of women get pregnant after coming off IVF, the body just relaxes, easier said than done i know. x
i wish you all the very best. x


----------



## caline

Maz, I only recently joined this thread so don't know anything about your journey, but just to say I am so sorry it hasn't worked for you again, and sending :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way.


----------



## MissMonty

Maz, I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling, sending you lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

posted in my journal about scan ladies.


----------



## Mendy

:hugs::hugs::hugs: maz! Posted in your journal as well!


----------



## lioness168

Huge hugs hun :hugs:. You are in my thoughts and I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I know that I would be so angry and heartbroken. I wish there was something I could do to make the pain go away, but all I can do is let you know that you are in my thoughts and will keep praying for you :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Maz so sorry hun, I know how you feel, only one fail for me but 10 years of BFNs has taken its toll xx pm me if you ever want to chat xx


----------



## noddysgirl84

Maz - I am so so so sorry :hugs: I don't know what to say, we are all here for you whenever you need us again!

xx


----------



## caline

Can I ask all you girls that have had IVF a quick question?
How many days did you need off after you egg collection? I do a job when I am on my feet all day and its quite physical work.
Also, once you had the transfer, did you take time off of work following this, and if so for how long?
I am going to call my manager today to explain about what time I could potentially need off and some first hand advice on what I will need would be really helpful. My manager knows I am having IVF so I am just going to be honest and upfront with her.
Thank you!

C x


----------



## wish2bmama

caline, I have heard some women say they are good the next day to work and others a few days of rest was taken. I'm not sure. I am interested in that answer as well. 

I'm starting to get excited!! My consult is next week! It's starting to feel real. I know I still have to wait until April... but it's like a light at the end of a tunnel and I am getting closer.


----------



## caline

Think the clinic said have a day off after egg collection and that you can go straight back to work after transfer, althought psychologically I think I will need some time off afterwards. I'm going to try and take at least 2-3 days off after.

Any experiences/advice appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Caline, hows it all going? CARE told me they would sign me off work for one week after egg collection, didn't question this I think its maybe just something they do. See how you feel afterwards and don't push yourself to go back to work too quickly. 

I recieved all my meds on Wednesday, I'm totally freaked out now, can't believe all the needles and drugs that arrived in a huge box. Recieved my protocol aswell and rather confused but got my injection training on Tuesday next week so hopefully it will become clearer then.


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
I won't be officially joining you until January when I start down regging. Missmonty, what are your doses like for the meds? I just called my doctor and they want me on three vials of bravelle and one of menapur. I guess it's a three and one protocol? All this lingo is really confusing me. I went to the workshop on injections a few weeks ago and it really did clear things up, although of course I'm still nervous about all of the mixing, etc. 

Lilly, should I PM you my dates, or just post them?


----------



## Lilly123

brooklyn1 said:


> hi ladies,
> I won't be officially joining you until January when I start down regging. Missmonty, what are your doses like for the meds? I just called my doctor and they want me on three vials of bravelle and one of menapur. I guess it's a three and one protocol? All this lingo is really confusing me. I went to the workshop on injections a few weeks ago and it really did clear things up, although of course I'm still nervous about all of the mixing, etc.
> 
> Lilly, should I PM you my dates, or just post them?

hi hun - welcome

please pm me your dates 

Good luck xxx


----------



## NeyNey

Caline - Truth be told I could have went back to work the next day, as I felt ok, just a little tender. But I took the day after off and went back the following day. I was lucky enough to have the ET fall on the weekend, so didn't need any time off. But really there is nothing to the transfer, you walk out feeling completely normal (just super duper excited)

Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## caline

MissMonty said:


> Hi Caline, hows it all going? CARE told me they would sign me off work for one week after egg collection, didn't question this I think its maybe just something they do. See how you feel afterwards and don't push yourself to go back to work too quickly.
> 
> I recieved all my meds on Wednesday, I'm totally freaked out now, can't believe all the needles and drugs that arrived in a huge box. Recieved my protocol aswell and rather confused but got my injection training on Tuesday next week so hopefully it will become clearer then.



Thats interestng. CARE does sound really good. I think I was told maybe 1-2 days after collection and straight back to work after transfer. I had a trial transfer and it was just like a smear I guess. Thing is, I am on my feet the whole time at work and it is quite physical, so for piece of mind I want to take some time off after the transfer too. Maybe a day of two.

Don't be freaking out with all the drugs. They will explain everything when you go in and all will become clear. 

I am due at the FC on tues morning. We have heavy snow here and they are forcasting heavier snow to come so I am really anxious about not being able to get in. I wonder if thats the case if I can arrange to have the blood test at my local hospital and call them with the results. 

Welcome to the thread brooklyn, and good luck with your forthcoming treatment. Which clinic are you at?


----------



## brooklyn1

caline- I'm in new york, going to Columbia university clinic. I'm feeling a bit nervous about it since there are one or two that have a better reputation in new york, but they are really expensive and don't take my insurance, so I'm sticking with columbia- it's a good clinic all things considered. 

At columbia, they said that you need a day off for the E/C and a morning off for the E/T. They mentioned that in studies bed rest after E/T hasn't been shown to improve pregnancy rates. But, it does seem that for the sake of mental well being, might be nice to have a day or two off around each if possible. 

Caline and missmonty, I'll be checking in with you to see how you're doing- you're a few weeks ahead of me. Noddysgirl, I think we're starting around the same time, right?


----------



## vineyard

caline said:


> Can I ask all you girls that have had IVF a quick question?
> How many days did you need off after you egg collection? I do a job when I am on my feet all day and its quite physical work.
> Also, once you had the transfer, did you take time off of work following this, and if so for how long?
> I am going to call my manager today to explain about what time I could potentially need off and some first hand advice on what I will need would be really helpful. My manager knows I am having IVF so I am just going to be honest and upfront with her.
> Thank you!
> 
> C x

My egg collection was on a saturday so I had sunday off and went back to work on Monday. I could have worked the day after but would have been a bit uncomfortable. 

As far as transfer goes, my clinic recommends taking the remainder of the day off and 2 additional days-they want as much of that laying down as possible. I ended up with the flu so I was actually down and out for 5 days following transfer. I know (as mentioned) that many clinics don't think that bedrest is beneficial or makes any difference. But, my clinic has success rates near 70% so I figure they are doing something right.

Best of luck to you and everyone else. :hugs:


----------



## caline

vineyard said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask all you girls that have had IVF a quick question?
> How many days did you need off after you egg collection? I do a job when I am on my feet all day and its quite physical work.
> Also, once you had the transfer, did you take time off of work following this, and if so for how long?
> I am going to call my manager today to explain about what time I could potentially need off and some first hand advice on what I will need would be really helpful. My manager knows I am having IVF so I am just going to be honest and upfront with her.
> Thank you!
> 
> C x
> 
> My egg collection was on a saturday so I had sunday off and went back to work on Monday. I could have worked the day after but would have been a bit uncomfortable.
> 
> As far as transfer goes, my clinic recommends taking the remainder of the day off and 2 additional days-they want as much of that laying down as possible. I ended up with the flu so I was actually down and out for 5 days following transfer. I know (as mentioned) that many clinics don't think that bedrest is beneficial or makes any difference. But, my clinic has success rates near 70% so I figure they are doing something right.
> 
> Best of luck to you and everyone else. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks vineyard. Thats really helpful. I am not too fussed about being in some pain after collection to be honest, but think I am going to give myself at least 2 days off afterwards where I can just put my feet up. Don't necessarily think its a gravity issue, just resting your body to give the best chances of implantation.

Big congratulations on the birth of your twins!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Caline, I had EC on a Wed and tbh felt fine, just a bit battered and bruised! I stayed off work til ET on the Fri. I was due to go back to work on the following Tues but ended up staying off til the Monday after. I did spend most of the time with my feet up and physically felt fine, but emotionally needed some extra time. Everyone is different and you just need to do what you feel is best for you. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey doodar! Sorry you made it over here but this group is really fab! You can ask them anything! I don't know about care clinics but most clinics will transfer one or 2 embryos and freeze any additional for future use. I believe a few of the girls are using care clinics so you should get some response. I truly hope your stay here is short!


----------



## caline

Hi doodar, welcome to the thread. I am undergoing an NHS funded cycle at the JR so haven't had to investigate all the clinics yet. If we have to have more then we will certanily be looking at stats etc. My accupuncturist is very knowledgable (he specialises in fertility) and has really good things to say about CARE, however I don't know about stats n stuff. Just that the care is great!

Mrs G, thanks for that and congratulations!!! Did you have sedation for the collection? Did you feel ok straight after? I am worried about feeling sick from the sedation as I have a phobia of being sick.


----------



## NeyNey

Hi Lovely ladies, hope you don't mind me stopping by. Where is everyone up to? Do we have ladies in the TWW yet? What about EPU and ET dates? We need some updates, I would love nothing more than to have you all over in first tri with me :hugs: I truely have everything crossed for your upcoming cycles.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

I like this group. Even though Im not having the experience or the money to get an IVF. But when I saw the 4 leaf clover. I thought of that old school R&B from Atlantic Starr. Touch A 4 Leaf Clover


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hey Ladies, Hope you have all had a good weekend. I spent yesterday in the snow with my sister having a snowball fight and making snow angels!! Felt like kids again!!

Today I am off to my clinic to collect my drugs and have the needle training aaaahhhhh! I'm not great with needles TBH so will be happier when the stimms part is over. D'Regging with nasal spray!

Roll on Jan 2 so I can get started!

:hugs: to all x x


----------



## caline

Good luck with today noddysgirl. The needles are quite tiny and I'm sure you won't find it as bad as you anticipate. Let us know how it goes.

I was out in the snow too with my little nephew whos 2. I sledged for the first time in years and squealed like a kid and laughed so much. It was great! Hope the snow goes now though so I can get to my clinic tomorrow for blood test to see if I've down regged.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all

Just a quick needle tip. I started off injecting in my leg thinking it wouldn't hurt. TBH it didn't but bruised really easy. It feel's a bit odd a first but I PROMISE you that stomach is much much easier. Completely painless and no bruising. 

Doodar, I think I only had one blood test at the clinic. It's not that bad hun, just don't look!! PS love the quote in your sig. 

Hope everyone's ok.
:hugs:
xx

PS doodar, if you look at the hfea website you can compare clinics and see all their success rates. x


----------



## Mrs G

caline said:


> Mrs G, thanks for that and congratulations!!! Did you have sedation for the collection? Did you feel ok straight after? I am worried about feeling sick from the sedation as I have a phobia of being sick.

Thanks! 

Yeah, I had heavy sedation for ec. I don't remember a thing after they put the mask on. It wasn't a full general cos that can leave you feeling sick but I was completely out. DH says I was gone for about an hour. I came back with dribble in my hair! but after a few minutes felt absolutely fine and after like I'd had a really good sleep!! I was really worried about it, I hate not being on control (!) but it was really nothing to worry about .

xx


----------



## caline

Thanks Mrs G. They use sedation at my clinic too, so I hope I have the same experience as you, including the BFP!! Lol.

I have an appointment tomorrow at 8am for a blood test to see if I have down regulated. We have had heavy snow all afternoon and we are totally snowed in. I have to assume things will be the same, if not worse in the morning and am really anxious that this is going to muck up our whole cycle. I am wondering if I might be able to arrange this blood test at my local hospital, which I could walk to, or if its something more specialised that needs to be done at the clinic. I am thinking its probably for oestrogen levels? 

I am trying not to stress as the situation is out of my control, but its a real bummer!!


----------



## Mrs G

caline said:


> Thanks Mrs G. They use sedation at my clinic too, so I hope I have the same experience as you, including the BFP!! Lol.
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow at 8am for a blood test to see if I have down regulated. We have had heavy snow all afternoon and we are totally snowed in. I have to assume things will be the same, if not worse in the morning and am really anxious that this is going to muck up our whole cycle. I am wondering if I might be able to arrange this blood test at my local hospital, which I could walk to, or if its something more specialised that needs to be done at the clinic. I am thinking its probably for oestrogen levels?
> 
> I am trying not to stress as the situation is out of my control, but its a real bummer!!

I'm not really sure what they test for after d/regs. I know it would delay it a little but you could always see if they would let you d/reg for a bit longer and then go for bloods when it is easier??

x


----------



## Kelly9

So ladies I guess I am finally off the wait list for ICSI, I had my scan a few days ago and called the clinic to tell them I wouldn't be needing it again and the lovely receptionist said congrats and we'll just deactivate your chart but if you ever need to go back on the active list just call and it's no hassle you will be put right back on there that day! So awesome.

Good luck getting to your appointment tomorrow! and good luck to anyone else who is d regging or starting soon.

Doodar I never actually made it to ICSI but I do know my clinic monitored bloods every 2 to 3 days after starting stims same with ultra sound. Good luck hun.

I'll be posting less on here now guys, but if its ok I'd like to pop over to check on everyone else from time to time!


----------



## caline

Mrs G said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs G. They use sedation at my clinic too, so I hope I have the same experience as you, including the BFP!! Lol.
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow at 8am for a blood test to see if I have down regulated. We have had heavy snow all afternoon and we are totally snowed in. I have to assume things will be the same, if not worse in the morning and am really anxious that this is going to muck up our whole cycle. I am wondering if I might be able to arrange this blood test at my local hospital, which I could walk to, or if its something more specialised that needs to be done at the clinic. I am thinking its probably for oestrogen levels?
> 
> I am trying not to stress as the situation is out of my control, but its a real bummer!!
> 
> I'm not really sure what they test for after d/regs. I know it would delay it a little but you could always see if they would let you d/reg for a bit longer and then go for bloods when it is easier??
> 
> xClick to expand...

I guess you're right, I'm just psyched up for this and want to get on with things. I'll just have to see what they say.
Thanks :flower:


----------



## Mrs G

caline said:


> I guess you're right, I'm just psyched up for this and want to get on with things. I'll just have to see what they say.
> Thanks :flower:

Completely understand, they told me they'd have to put EC back a week and I completely freaked out!! FX you get there tomorrow. xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is ok :flower:

Caline - I hope you get to your appointment tomorrow morning and everything goes well, we've got snow here too although its been raining tonight so I hope it will melt a little. I've got my injection training tomorrow afternoon so if weather is not good we'll have lots of time to get there. Start down regging on Wed!

Doodar - hello, I'm having ICSI via CARE, my PCT funds one cycle plus transfer of every embryo until all used or if cycle is sucessful. Good luck x

Congratulations Mrs G and Kelly9 xx


----------



## MissMonty

brooklyn1 said:


> hi ladies,
> I won't be officially joining you until January when I start down regging. Missmonty, what are your doses like for the meds? I just called my doctor and they want me on three vials of bravelle and one of menapur. I guess it's a three and one protocol? All this lingo is really confusing me. I went to the workshop on injections a few weeks ago and it really did clear things up, although of course I'm still nervous about all of the mixing, etc.

Hi brooklyn, I recieved my protocol the other day but tbh I don't really understand it, I've got my injection training tomorrow and then start down regging on Wednesday so I hope I can get my head round it tomorrow. Looks like I'll be having 0.5ml buserelin to down reg plus Menopur to stim once down regging has been confirmed, the lingo if defo confusing to me too. When I got my meds there was also two different types of needles, I was rather overwelmed when I opened the box. Not long till January x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissMonty

Hello - thought I would share this with you - when I recieved my protocol from CARE there was the following alert re Chinese herbal medicines:

'We have recently seen a number of couples who had unexpectedly poor fertilisation following IVF/ICSI having previously had good fertilisation rates. Close questioning revealed that the patients had recently started taking Chinese Herbal medicines and these were the only identifiable changes in their cycle. Recent advice from the committee for safety of medicines has highlighted the variability in quality of ingredients in these medicines and, more worryingly, on occasions high levels of heavy metal and other toxic residues.

It is therefore CARE policy to advise patients NOT to take ANY Chinese herbal medicines in the run up or during the treatment cycle as these could seriously affect the outcome of the cycle.'

I was wondering if anyone else had been given this information from their ferility clinic? x


----------



## MissMonty

Doodar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.
> Miss monty how many blood tests do care require you to do throughout the process of icsi and would they allow me to go to the clinic to have the injections there rather than inject myself I really really dont think I am going to be able to do it.
> Good luck to all those about to do needle training I really am feeling for you wish you loads of luck.x

Hi Doodar, I had several blood tests done via NHS FS before being referred for treatment. There is no mention of blood tests on my CARE protocol. I'm not sure it would be possible for you to go to the clinic to have the injections as you will need to injection everyday for several weeks, unless you use the nasal spray to down reg and then it would be the stim injections plus a couple of others you will have to do. You will have to attend injection training before you start, I hope this will put you at ease, I have to attend training with DH, the plan is if I can't do it myself he will have to do it for me. I know its difficult, try not to worry too much, its usually the anticipation of an event that can make it seem more scary :hugs: x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

Miss Monty, I was told that by my accupuncturist. He told me that the chinese accupuncturist clinic in town prescribes herbs but that these had been shown to be detrimental to fertilty treatment! 

Doodar, I really feel for you. I have a phobia of being sick, and although its a different thing, I can relate to the fear you must be feeling. I am using the nasal spray to down regulate and wasn't given the choice for injections for this bit. Have you seen the needles that go with the stimming injections? They are much smaller and finer than the ones for blood tests or usual injections. The needle goes into the top layer of skin, not deep into the muscle. I haven't started injecting yet, but am a midwife and have put insulin needles into my leg as part of a diabetes course, and you hardly feel it, honestly. Insulin needles are the same as the stimming injection ones..I don't know if this is reassuring to you, as its probably not the pain of it that is worrying you.

Can you take your other half to the injection training and have him do the injections for you? At the end of the day, its a fear and probably no amount of reassurance is going to help. Once you have done it, or have had it done a few times I am sure you won't be quite so scared about the whole thing. People are always telling me that my perception of how awful it is to be sick isn't as bad as what its really like, and I kind of have to believe them. 

Probably not a good idea to watch TV stuff either as they always over exagerate (spelling!) everything anyway! It makes better TV. 

Try not to worry too much.


----------



## caline

Oh, and by the way, I got to my appointment! Had the blood test and will find out tomorrow if I'm all down regged and ready to stim.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Mrs G

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all a very happy Christmas. Am waiting in preggo land for you all in 2010. 

Kath 
xxx


----------



## Lilly123

Merry xmas all and wishing u a 2010 filled with :baby::hugs:


----------



## beauty

Can i join in ladies please (bit stuck in limbo on where i am suppose to be)

Well me and OH have been ttc now for 17months, (not long compared to others) but my story is i have pcos and I started clomid last cycle. I had a call off my gyno to go in this Tuesday for a chat so me and oh attended. 

Once we got there, she bascially explained that going off my OH past SA results that we need to be referred to a fertility specialist and how she is goin to put us on the IVF waiting list!

I was shocked as I thought IVF was a long way off, but in fact she seems to think we need to be entered onto the waiting list.. and that we prob wont get a natural BFP from the sperm test results that my partner has provided..

Which are low :( 
This is the 2nd i have seen the actual gyno, every time i have gone I have seen one of her staff members, she told me that she would of no way given me clomid like the other doctor did going off my OH test results and how she should of referred us and thats why she has called us into the hospital to see her today. 

Well me and OH were pretty much shocked, like i said we didnt think IVF was needed considering the other doctor said yes there bit low your SA results and if no success from the clomid we may refer you. However after actually seeing the top consultant on Tuesday it now looks like OH hasnt got as good results as we thought and we need to be referred.

So now im bit stuck in limbo on what to expect, the consultant explained that the fertility specialist department (which is St Marys in Manchester) will write to me with some sort of forms to fill in which we will then be entered onto a IVF waiting list. 

Is this correct?? What am I to expect on this waiting list?? I mean is it months or years?? 

The consultant explained its months and how its alot better than what it was a few years ago, again my head is real up my bum we just wasnt expecting this sort of news. 

What i cant understand is do they not actually run tests first the fertility specialist and decide what sort of fertility treatment you may need?? I mean what about IUI or can they enter you on a list first for IVF and then decide if you should try IUI first? 

Only she has referred us and entered us on the list, i just have no idea what to expect, what tests they will do and what happens at these appointments. 

Any advice from you ladies would put my mind at rest. 

Sorry i might sound silly, but like i said no idea its all a bit of a shock all this to me and to OH, she said also stop the clomid as she doesnt think it will do anything and that if i need IVF treatment to try to limit on me now on my in take of fertility drugs and leave that for IVF.

Anyone else had this? Or any advice anyone could please give me?

Please also note I have had loads of blood tests already, internal ultrasound scan, HSG all clear.. OH provided now 3 samples all low results according to the consultant! 

xxxx


----------



## caline

Miss Monty, how are you getting on with the down regging? How are you feeling? Hope its going ok for you.

Doodar, I have done 4 injections now and they are really easy to do and I hardly feel it. Its such a small prick that its almost painless. I am doing them in my tummy as I remember someone saying on here that the tummy was the best place. Might give the leg a go, but am finding the tummy fine. Please try not to worry about the injecting.

Beauty, welcome to the thread, I don't think the waiting list would be more than a few months. I found the process leading up to getting treatment a bit long winded but that was because it took time to apply for fund ing, then we had to attend on open eve, then have an appointment for consenting, and one for baseline scan and trial transfer, so all that took about 4-5 month before we could actually sart.

I think a lot of clinics are reducing or stopping IUI. Oxford are stopping it all together this month. Think its beacause the sucess rates are so low. 

It sound like your problem lies with low SA so clomid wouldn' t be the answer. Also IUI depends on some good sperm, while IVF can be done with ICSI backup (this is what we are having), where the sperm is injected into the egg. I think in your circumstances this is what you would be offered. You have had all the tests already.

Hope everyone had a great christmas and that 2010 holds lots of BFP's for us girlies!!


----------



## caline

Where is everyone!?!


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies, I hope everyone had a fab Christmas. I've been away staying with family and decided to try and forget about everything (well as much as I could) over Christmas.

Hi Caline - I'm on day 7 of down regging now, the injections have been ok, DH has done everyone for me so far - I've been pinching my skin and looking away whilst he does the injection. I was told to do them at the top of my leg and it hasn't been too bad. Actually DH has been really sweet, he's told me I get a little treat everyday I have an injection - first day it was a magazine and then it was some chocolate and yesturday he came sale shopping with me, held all my bags and did not moan once!!! ha ha ha - he told me that was my treat!! Bless him. Have you been doing your stimming injections or do you get your OH to do them for you? At injection training we found the stimming injections a little harder to get used to - I hope everything is going well for you.

I had my last appointment with CARE last Tuesday for my injection training, FS told me that I'm at higher risk of OHSS, when I had my pre treatment scan they found a high number of follicles, about 24 and that my ovaries look polycystic. However, blood tests have ruled out polycystic ovaries and I don't have any other syptoms. Anyway, because of this they will be giving me a reduced amount of meds during stimming and they are going to monitor me regularly, they told me an average number of follicles is about 12 without stimming meds. Not sure how I feel about it, I kind of feel it's not going to work but trying to stay positive.

Hi Beauty - welcome - from referral to starting IVF I waited 5 months, actually that period of time went really quickly for me, it was all the waiting for appointments and investigations prior to this that were the killer. It's a real shock when your told you are likely to need IVF, we were hoping to try IUI first but were told this just would not work, actually our fertility clinic told us that the IUI sucess rate was so low that they will no longer be providing IUI from 2010. I know its a shock but I guess it means you start the ball rolling and the option for you to have IVF is there if you need it, I wish you lots of luck :flower:

Hi Doodar - how are you? I didn't have a choice between nasal spray and injections for down regging - I was only offered injections. I'm not sure I will be able to do the injections myself, my DH has been doing them for me, I can't watch! The FS advised me to put some ice (wrapped in a towel) on the area first for a few minutes and tbh when I did this I did not feel a thing! However, we have been away visiting family and I haven't been able to use ice for several days and I have felt the needle, although it hasn't been too bad I'm defo going back to the ice tomorrow. 

I've still got a few days off work YAY planning on watching lots of DVD's tomorrow xx


----------



## caline

Hi Missmonty,

I'm finding the stimming injections fine. I tried the top of my leg one day and found that painful so I am using my tummy, and hardly feel them. I am not having any side effects that are too bad. I have a bad taste in my mouth all of the time, which no amount of mints of mouthwash will get rid of. I have also been majorily moody with DH! Feel more moody and hormonal on the stimming than I did on the down regging, but hot flushes have stopped, so thats good.

Your DH sounds like a real sweetie. Treats everyday, I am going to tell my DH about your DH and hope that he will take a leaf out of your DH's book, he he he. Daily treats, great! Don't worry about the reduced dose of stimming meds as they will just increase that depending on what your response to the drug is. Its better this way that over stimulating and being cancelled. Just means that the whole stimming thing may take a bit longer.

I have an appointment on Friday for scan and blood test to see how I am getting on with stimming. I expected to feel bloated, but haven'y noticed a difference so am slightly concerned that I am not responding to the drug. Saying that, I thought I hadn't down regged and i had. Hot flushed kicked in the day I found out I had down regged!


----------



## Rosie06

Do you mind if i join you lovely ladies? me and dh both 26 been ttc since sep06, i have pcos dh sa absolutley fine we have been granted 3assisted conception and 3 ivf's so we are really lucky, on first cycle now strarted on bcp on 15th dec for 21 days thendown reg on 27th with buserelin injections, last pill on 4th jan.

Feeling a bit concerend because I dont seem to have any side effects from injections except from been really tired on an evening and been really bloated although that could just be from xmas ha ha! DH has been doing injections for me I have real phobia of needles :cry: 

Is anyone else using buserelin and how are you finding it? 

xx


----------



## Lilly123

here is latest status list.. please send me any updates - happy new year and may 2010 bring this group lots of healthy babies :baby::baby::happydance::hugs:



https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Tanya ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: #
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby:

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby: 8 week scan -all well - healthy HB 

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - :yipee::baby:

lioness168 - :yipee::baby:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

Meli - 

Bek74 - :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!

Beckic - :flow::angel:

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - :flow::angel:

Chocci - Nov Fresh ICSI

Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby:

​

*January / February 2010 Outcome *​

Caline - start stimms 24 December

Dilek - appt 30 December​​
Noddysgirl - start down regg 2 Jan

MissMonty - start down regg 23 December

Rosie06 - start down regg 27th Dec

WishtobMama - start IVF 25 April 2010

Doodar - on IVF waiting list


​​


----------



## noddysgirl84

Happy new year everyone!!

X x x


----------



## MissMonty

Morning,

Hi caline - good luck for Friday, fertility nurse told me that lots of women don't have any symptoms with the meds, I'm sure everything is going well. AF arrived for me today but CARE are closed now until Monday so I have to wait until then to contact them to arrange down regging scan - actually I was really surprised they were closed on new years eve. 

Hi Rosie06 - welcome, I started down regging injections on 23rd December, actually I've noticed that I have been feeling more tired than usual and also I've been getting some pins and neddles, but don't worry if you don't think you are getting any side affects, I've been told that lots of women don't - actually ferility nurse told me she recieves more calls from people worried about the lack of side affects than those who have them. Wishing you lots of luck.

Hi Noddysgirl - hope your first down regging meds go well, are you using nasal spray or injecting?

Wishing everyone a happy new year - we've been invited to a house party, I've made up an excuse so I don't have to drink so I'm now the taxi service for the night which is cool by me! Have fun everyone xx :cake:


----------



## gumb69

happy new year everyone x


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi Miss Monty

I am Down Regging with nasal spray. Just want to get started now, bored of all this waiting lol


----------



## peartree

Happy New Year everyone! 

Good luck and :dust: for everyone here!

My first consultation is on Monday - I'm so glad it's so soon after the Xmas break - the time has flown by! :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

Despite my lack of side effects/symptoms I have lots of enlarging follicles!! Yay! Lost count of how many and they are all the same size, which apparently is really good. I have another scan either sunday or monday, depending on my blood result, then egg collection tues or weds!! 

Missmonty, sounds like you have down regged if you have had your bleed! When do you think you will start injecting?

Peartree, all the best for monday, lat us know what happens.

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breeze

Happy new year everyone... can i join this thread... i start down reg first appointment on 11 Jan!!! So excited and nervous!!! Hope it all works out for all of us!!! Caline... cant believe you gonna have EC... time has flown by sooo fast!!! good luck sweety!!!


----------



## Lilly123

Welcome Breeze and good luck!

I have updated your details on page 1 :thumbup:

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## muncho

hI EVERYONE

THANKS FOR YOUR INVITE TO JOIN THIS THREAD, ILL POST A LONGER THREAD LATER AND READ WHAT U ARE ALL UP TO BUT JUST WNATED TO POP IN AND SAY HELLO AND HAPPY NEW YEAR X


----------



## Mendy

Happy New Year ladies! Hoping and praying that 2010 will bring you all your long awaited BFP's! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caline

Welcome to the thread Muncho!

Breeze, time has just flown by and I can't believe it myself. Its a very weird feeling that I could be pregnant this time in 2 weeks!!

I am awake and stressing at 5am. I have my next scan on Monday and am currently supposed to be working then. I need to try and swap my shift between now and Monday but feel a bit panicky that I might not be able to swap. 

I made the mistake of telling my manager that I am having IVF and she is not very empathetic, let alone supportive. I wish now that I had not told her.

I need the monday off for the scan then am also supposed to be working on weds too. However, the clinic has advised me to take time off over egg collection (which is hopfully weds) and transfer because of the job I do. I am on my feet constantly and don't really get proper meal breaks and time to drink/go to the loo, (Welcome to life working in the NHS)!!!

The nurse said that after the EC the follicles will fill with water and that it is very important to be able to drink plenty. She said to take the week off to cover EC and transfer then to see how I feel. To be honest I am relieved she told me this as I wasn't sure what to do. Now I can say to work that this is the advice I have been given.

Flippin work is causing me so much stress at a time when I should be trying to relax!!! Sorry to witter on!


----------



## lioness168

Caline, good luck with work. Does work know about you going through IVF? How have they responded so far if they do? The reason I ask is that I was honest and upfront asking for the week of EC off and they refused me to take sick leave, I was forced to take another form of leave ie: annual leave. I even got a Drs Certificate and they refused it. In hindsight, I would have been better off not telling them, taking the week off sick, geting a Drs Certificate for the week (not mentioning IVF or anything) as they would have accepted it. Good luck with everything and hope EC goes well for you on Tues or Wed. Not long until you'll be PUPO :hugs:


----------



## muncho

hi guys

i have made the decision not to tell them for this reason . its stressful enough without having your work stressing you out..

good luck xx


----------



## Breeze

Hi Gals... after much thought as im also working for the nhs... have decided not to tell my managers!! Im going to just take the week of EC as sick leave. Have already spoken to my gp and he says you can self certify for the first week... i think. and if i need more time will go back for another sick note to say back ache or something like that! One of the line managers actually told us... in a joking way... to all go to the next contraceptive clinic to make sure we are all protected as the team cannot handle more ppl going on leave!!! can you believe the nerve of that!!! and thats the nhs!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## chocci

Hi Girls, hoping everyone on here is well, just dropping by with best wishes for 2010, and lots and lots of BFPs!!!

Please take a couple of mins to read this thread : 
https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ertilization-microfertilization-everyone.html

Its about a petition someone has set up on the UK governemnts website trying to get rid of the POSTCODE lottery for IVF!! https://petitions.number10.gov.uk/freeivficsi/

Please please sign, the more names we get the more chance polices will be changed!

If you can promote this petition in any way, like sending the link (https://petitions.number10.gov.uk/freeivficsi/) to the petition to family and friends who know about your IVF then that will get us more names (i understand it is hard as we dont all tell our frineds and family about our problems but any promotion will help).... 


send this link to people who you dont mind knowing, (https://petitions.number10.gov.uk/freeivficsi/) 
add the link to this thread to your signatures, 
start your own thread on forums, 
post the link to the thread in your TTC journals, 
promote, promote, promote...... 

We can only change things if we have a voice....so get shouting, here is your chance!!! 
XXXXX love to all XXXX


----------



## Mrs G

Hi girls

Sorry to hear some of you are having a tough time with work. In my experience, you need all the rest you can around ec/et. You can get your GP to sign you off and they don't have to put why. Although my boss knew, I told some people I was having an op (not really a lie!) and my doc's cert said post op recuperation.

xx

PS Chocci, signed on your other thread. x


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies - Happy New Year to you all, I really hope we get all we wish for and more this year :hugs:

Hi Caline - YAY for all your follicles, thats great news, I hope all goes well with EC, please let us know how you get on and what happens.

I'm sorry to hear work is stressing you out, it's a total nightmare trying to juggle work and treatment. Could you phone in sick? Maybe give them an excuse that is not IVF related, how about going to your GP and explain how the situation with work is affecting you - maybe they could sign you off sick, if they give you a sick line they would not put IVF as the reason but something more general - maybe even stress, surely your manager will have to grant the sick leave, I didn't think they could dispute this especially if you have a sick note from the Dr? Wishing you lots of luck :hugs: 

I've got to phone clinic on Monday morning to book down regging scan, I'll be on CD5 then, they told me they only usually do down regging scans on Tuesday mornings, I'm really hoping they will see me on Tuesday am although I will only be on CD6 so I hope they don't make me wait until the following Tuesday as that will mean another week of down regging injections. I think it would be silly to make me wait another week, I've already done 11 injections - what are others experiences of this?

Hi Peartree - good luck for Monday :flower:

Hi Breeze - welcome and good luck for 11th Jan :flower:

Hi Doodar - sorry you have to wait, I know how it can feel like forever waiting for appointments and referrals to be completed, but I reckon this month will fly by :hugs:

Hi Chocci - I'm gonna sign the petition asap xx

Have a nice evening everyone x


----------



## muncho

caline..good luck at your next scan

id like to know if you have changed your diet whilst you were stimming . high protein is apparently goog for egg growth..were you drinking milk or is anyone doing this

finally i was told at a a few weeks ago at a scan that i have 9 follicles. Does this mean i will get max 9 eggs or is it possible to increase the number of follicles during stimming, hope this makes sense

thanks


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi Ladies!! Happy New Year!!

I am finally Down Regging :wohoo: Hope you are all ok

:hugs:


----------



## Breeze

Caline... good luck for next week... have got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!... about diet during stimming,... i read somehwere about a lady who ate 90% protein.. peanut butter, cashews, lentils etc and achieved good quality eggs! Im going mostly protein during that time... anyone know about dairy... lots of controversy about having milk etc?


----------



## gumb69

Breeze - my fertility clinic told me to stay off all dairy. dairy (cow's milk) attacks womens ovaries due to the hormones in cow's milk. so i'd avoid dairy if i was you and eat lots of other calcium foods i.e brocoli, i'm on rice milk, it's ok in cereal. i have black tea now and i bought dairy free choc from the health shop. we need calcium but don't need to get it from cow's milk.

noddys girl - congrats on starting down regging

i could be joining you girls again, i got my BFP after months of fertility treatment, but my hcg levels are slow rising. so please keep your fingers crossed i get good results tomorrow.


----------



## chocci

Hey where are you based Gum69 cos to be honest in the Uk there should not be any hormones in Cows milk i think this can only happen in the US. I think they changed the rules so cows could not be treated with hormones to boost milk production???? xx


----------



## gumb69

Hi Chocci - i'm in Ireland, cows e milked when they are pregnant and there is too much estrogen in cow's milk.


----------



## gumb69

i was told to stay off dairy whilst ttc, and then for at least the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy. xx maybe each fertility clinic is different x


----------



## muncho

what about organic milk though?


----------



## gumb69

sorry muncho - not even organic milk,not even lactose free milk.
check with your clinic though please, i'm only going on what my clinic is telling me. i'd hate to be responsible for you all having osteoprosis in later life. xxx


----------



## chocci

Ooooooooooo thats interesting that, my clinc never told me that??? I can see the logic but then i can also see that most people MUST drink cows milk during TTC and IVF etc so wonder how much of a real affect it has??? Hmmmmmmmm off to google that one :)


----------



## gumb69

https://www.articlesnatch.com/Article/Eating-Dairy-Can-Make-You-Infertile/628837


----------



## gumb69

ihope this web link is of some help xx
it is hard to cut dairy out and i love chocolate, milk is in crisps, some breads.
the clinic gave me a book on what to avoid, milk is in lots of foods you wouldn't belive. .if anyone is interested in the list of other words that mean "milk" in food products let me know. you might think initially you can't eat a lot of food, and you can't but you adapt and i'm lot healthier now and i eat loads of fruit and veg, and there are certain crisps i like that don't have milk in them. ie. walkers prawncocktail, sensations caramalised onion.
i'm also off wheat, egg and soya, but we wont' go into that. the clinic food allergy tested me so it's very hard for me to find food so its pretty much meat and veg every day for me. but so long as my baby stays i'll do it. xx

don't want to freak anyone out, everyone is making enough scarifices trying to get and stay pregnant, and food is our one solace especially when we are popping pills, injecting, blood taken off us, scans you name it. but every bit of info helps and it's your choicexxx


----------



## caline

Soo many posts after such a quiet Xmas!

Lioness, I am shocked that you had such trouble getting the time off as sick, thats appalling!! Thing is the egg collection is like a mini op and they wouldn't quibble with taking time off sick for an op at all. Do you mind me asking where you work? I too thought that a note from the GP over rode what the managers want and think. 

Breeze, I think you are making the right decision not to tell the managers. If we are not sucessful this time I won't be telling work when we try again.

Doodar, they can't make you have immunisations! What is it they are pressurising you to have? I had the swine flu and seasonal flu this year on the recommendadtions of one of the Obstetric consultants at work (I am a midwife). I'm glad I had it but still have a bad arm nearly 8 weeks later!! The muslce aches espacially when I lie on it at night. I don't know anyone else to have such a bad arm for so long! I guess if the jabs are things like Hep B n stuff then maybe you should get some advice about the effect of these of IVF and pregnancy.

MissMonty, hope you get your Tuesday scan. Let us know.

Noddysgirl, how's down regging going? 

As far as diet goes I have been stimming over Christmas and have eaten exactly what I would normally eat over Christmas! Not sure about the no dairy thing as I understood that they are now recommending one portion of full fat dairy a day as being good for fertility?!

I am considering going for the time off sick once I have a date for egg collection. I managed to swap a shift tomorrow so I can go to my scan, but got really stressed out about it. I really don't need that stress at the moment!

Finally thank you all so much for your good wishes for this week. I am very nervous, but keen to get it underway. Hope my follicles contain lots of juicy eggs!!


----------



## Trying4ever

Hiya, I wasnt sure if to join this thread as there are so many pages and I am sure that I will repeat some of my queries!!!

Well here goes.........I'm not sure if I am on short or long protocol.....is there a difference in days??

But I have started injections for Buserelin for about 2 weeks and will have my baseline scan on 13th jan or around that date. I think they will look to see I have NO follicles and a thin lining????? and Then I was told I can probably reduce dose of Buserelin and start on Gonal F for about another 10 days until they scan to see how many follicles have grown! 

Then they will give me a date for egg collection....and I am wondering like you guys if to take a week off work or just the day? I suppose I really need to relax that week? and sick would be the only way as it would be such short notice for anything else? But I get scared in case someone sees me!


----------



## chocci

Trying4ever said:


> Hiya, I wasnt sure if to join this thread as there are so many pages and I am sure that I will repeat some of my queries!!!
> 
> Well here goes.........I'm not sure if I am on short or long protocol.....is there a difference in days??
> 
> But I have started injections for Buserelin for about 2 weeks and will have my baseline scan on 13th jan or around that date. I think they will look to see I have NO follicles and a thin lining????? and Then I was told I can probably reduce dose of Buserelin and start on Gonal F for about another 10 days until they scan to see how many follicles have grown!
> 
> Then they will give me a date for egg collection....and I am wondering like you guys if to take a week off work or just the day? I suppose I really need to relax that week? and sick would be the only way as it would be such short notice for anything else? But I get scared in case someone sees me!

Well i would take the chance, ring in sick, and if someone sees you then you are covered anyway and when they drag you into the office you just say you were too scared to tell them because it was totally personal and you could not give proper dates and watch there faces when you say actually i had to have ivf!! AND if they dont like it threaten them with suing and exposing the company for not treating women going through infertility treatments fairly!! :) xx


----------



## chocci

Arhhh thanks for that GumB69, i can see some logic but its still a bit controversial. I dont fall into any of the infertility categories which would mean i should avoid diary according to that article. There is all sorts of stuff out there including chinese medine herbal supplements which i have been told to AVOID like the plague by CARE clinic. I suppose its each to their own, but we need to have some diary in our diet too so its a tough one and could create intense debate as to benefits verses cons :) hehe


----------



## muncho

hmm i think ill stay off the milk

thanks all xx


----------



## gumb69

i agree chocci, initially i said to the consultant i was raised on milk, and i was always told growing up to have loads of milk, and he said he knows but that it's a taboo area. damned if you and damned if you dont'.


----------



## Trying4ever

chocci said:


> Trying4ever said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I wasnt sure if to join this thread as there are so many pages and I am sure that I will repeat some of my queries!!!
> 
> Well here goes.........I'm not sure if I am on short or long protocol.....is there a difference in days??
> 
> But I have started injections for Buserelin for about 2 weeks and will have my baseline scan on 13th jan or around that date. I think they will look to see I have NO follicles and a thin lining????? and Then I was told I can probably reduce dose of Buserelin and start on Gonal F for about another 10 days until they scan to see how many follicles have grown!
> 
> Then they will give me a date for egg collection....and I am wondering like you guys if to take a week off work or just the day? I suppose I really need to relax that week? and sick would be the only way as it would be such short notice for anything else? But I get scared in case someone sees me!
> 
> Well i would take the chance, ring in sick, and if someone sees you then you are covered anyway and when they drag you into the office you just say you were too scared to tell them because it was totally personal and you could not give proper dates and watch there faces when you say actually i had to have ivf!! AND if they dont like it threaten them with suing and exposing the company for not treating women going through infertility treatments fairly!! :) xxClick to expand...

LOL thanks chocci.....I was so scared to tell work that I even booked a week off work as 'holiday' when I had my lap and dye! Then I told them the day I came back cos they kept asking 'did you have a nice week off?' 'do any thing nice?' and cos I was still feeing not that with it I told them 'actually I had an op!' then I took another week off sick :( I should have just taken two weeks off with a sick note but I used up a week as holiday and then a week of sick. I


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies

Please pm me your dates for where u r at as per page 1 so I can update the status and outcome page.

Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck!

Thanks

xxxx


----------



## peartree

Noddysgirl - :happydance: that the downreg has started!

Caline - hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

One more sleep until first consulation for me! :happydance:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi, DRegging is going ok, just have a constant mild headache - anyone else have this. I kept thinking I was doing it wrong to start with as I could keep tasting it but I have read that you taste it a bit no matter what?!?!?

Hope you all had a good weekend x x


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies, 

Noddysgirl - yes I've had a mild headache with down regging injections, on day 13 now and has also had some sleepless nights and hot flushes but it's been ok.

AF started 5 days ago I left a message with clinic over 3 hours ago to book down regging scan and waiting for them to call back, at work but can't stop looking at mobile wish they will call back soon!

How long whereothers down regging for before starting stims? X


----------



## MissMonty

also how long did the bleed last? I'm still bleeding on cd5 usualy only lasts till cd3 x


----------



## caline

Oh yes, had the dull headache and sleepless nights too. They seemed to get better towards the end of ths down regging bit.
I down regged from beginning December until 24th. My withdrawl bleed was normal length of my period but in the paper work it does say it can last longer and be heavier. What are they looking for on the down regging scan? I just had a blood test to make sure my hormones were 'at baseline'.

Well, my scan this morning was all good again. I have been told that I have had a very good response :happydance:

I have a load of follicles and my overies are hanging down as they are heavy, and are touching, ahhh. How sweet!! They are one beg kidney shape!

So, egg collection scheduled for Weds providing my blood results are ok (get them this afternoon). I am feeling very exhausted today. I am working a late shift then I am seeing my GP tomorrow so may ask for a note for a week to cover the whole lot. I am soooo tired!!


----------



## MissMonty

Hi caline, that's great news lots of luck for Wednesday. 

They told me they will do scan to check I have down regged and will also do trial ET at the same time, think might have to wait another week though.

Let us know how you get on & defo get that dr's note xx


----------



## muncho

Good luck for Wednesday Caline, sounds good!


----------



## chocci

noddysgirl84 said:


> Hi, DRegging is going ok, just have a constant mild headache - anyone else have this. I kept thinking I was doing it wrong to start with as I could keep tasting it but I have read that you taste it a bit no matter what?!?!?
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend x x

I think i must be really lucky I always feel pretty ok when i down reg. Maybe drink more fluids you may be dehydrated?? x


----------



## noddysgirl84

TBH dehydration is probably the answer - I dehydrate really easily (low salt in bloodstream) defo have to drink more especially when stimming i've heard - will add that to list of NY resolutions!


----------



## Trying4ever

Lilly123 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Please pm me your dates for where u r at as per page 1 so I can update the status and outcome page.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> xxxx

Hiya, started DR on 30th Dec on cd2. I'm hoping to go for my baseline scan on 12 Jan and if all ok hope to start stim injections that night! Fingers crossed all goes well for me as I dont think I could take it if this doesnt work for me :(


----------



## Trying4ever

does anyone know what they look for on baseline scan? I know they look for thin lining but also no follicles? I think i have PCOS ...has anyone still had IVF?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

Doodar, I definately think you're doing the right thing by not having the jabs. When women have a baby and they are not rubella immune, they have the MMR before they go home, and we tell them to, no way conceive in the 3 months after that. I imagine some of the jabs are the same. 

So gutted for you! Flippin tax bill!! So when are you looking at starting now? 

Thanks for all your good wishes for tomorrow. I gave myself the trigger jab last night, and woke up with VERY sore boobs :laugh2: Never had that before and its quite uncomfortable!

We're off to stop over in a hotel very near to the clinic as they are forcasting snow later today. Where we live is very hilly and it doesn't take much for us to get snowed in.

Can't believe its happening now :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## peartree

I'm sorry to hear about the tax bill Doodar. Hope the finances are better in the coming months for you to start.

Caline - best of luck for tomorrow! 

Currently um-ing and ah-ing about no. of embies to tranfer. We'd had our heart set on two, but at the consultation yesterday, they were strongly advising against two and recommending one. For those of you who could decide, what did/are you going to go for? It's all dependent on whether I'll actually get two to transfer, obviously, but I'm so scared that if I do, and I opt for one and end up with BFN, I'll always wonder 'what if'. So many of us here have two or three implanted and end up with one taking. What if they make the wrong choice embie? aargh... so many questions. 

*IVF twins at greater risk of illness or early death

IVF twins risk 'over-estimated'* (but majority of fertility docs reject this view)


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Girls

Well, I've been stalking you all for ages and the time has finally come for me to say "can I join you please?"!!

We went along to our consultation this morning, expecting her to say we had to wait until my next cycle to start but as I'm on CD5 and I'm going to be taking Marvalon for a month we were able to start that today! I'm so excited!!!

If all goes to plan, my dates are:
22 Jan: Injection Training
30 Jan: Start Buserelin
2 Feb: 1st Baseline Scan
9 Feb: 2nd Baseline Scan
10 Feb: Start Gonal-F
16 Feb: Scan
19 Feb: Scan
22 Feb: Scan
22 Feb: Trigger Shot (Ovitrelle)
24 Feb: EC
27 Feb: ET

Only one thing that could put a huge spanner in the works at the mo, I'm waiting for the results of a repeat smear test after an abnormal result - if the result is abnormal again we will have to stop the IVF cycle and wait until I've been treated before starting again. So please keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## noddysgirl84

Thats great news MrsR, Hope all goes well with the smear - my fingers are crossed for you x x


----------



## peartree

Wow, fab that you can start immediately on this cycle MrsR! Hope the smear comes back ok. :hugs:


----------



## MissAma

peartree - I wanted two put back. In fact if I had blastos and I'd want two. They gave me literature to read about how young I was (sic! I was 29 so not that bloody young!) and how many quadruplets I would get and so on. I thought it was silly and would have been thrilled to have twins even with the risks. I think I WOULD be wondering "what if" if I ever did SET and I will personally insist on 2 over and over again. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## Mrs G

Peartree

The other thing to think about or ask people is what day transfer they had. If clinics go to blastie I can understand them pressing for 1 but Salisbury do 2 day transfer (or did in Sept). Apparently the split from 4 to 8 cells is a crucial one and one that many embies to not survive and this happens on day 3ish. We had 2 "perfect" (according to the clinc) 4 cell embies put back and only 1 made it.

Like I said yesterday hun everone is different but you need to be happy what whatever decision you make. For me I couldn't live with the what ifs had we only had 1 returned.

xxx


----------



## peartree

Thanks! Yes, one of the reasons we want 2 embie transfer is because they still do a 2 day embie. If, like Bristol, they went on to blastocyst, I'd be happier with 1. I just think that with 2 day embies, putting 2 back will increase my chances of becoming pregnant.

My ideal situation would be a 2 embie transfer with one taking. If both do, then it'd be a bonus.

Caline - hope tomorrow goes well and the snow won't have disrupted anything. Keep us updated.

xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies, I'm back from my holidays and counting down the days until I start down regging. My clinic has the option of either a day 2 or day 21 start for down reg- I'll be doing day 2, so when AF comes, I'll start the next day. 

Caline- good luck with ec tomorrow, sounds exciting. 

I'll soon be joining the rest of you with down regulating, hopefully without the headaches and hot flashes, but we'll see, I'm sure I'll have it all.


----------



## Breeze

Caline... all my best wishes are with you for tomorrow.... Thanks to all the ladies about the food advice... will def be asking my clinic on monday.


----------



## Trying4ever

Good luck Caline ...hope it all goes well for you. 

Doodar thats so crap about delaying IVF!
 
Peartree go for 2!

Mrs R I hope your smear comes back clear fingers x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Lilly123

here is the latest updates ladies.. please pm me with any changes etc



https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Lilly123 ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: #
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby:

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby:

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - :yipee::baby:

lioness168 - :yipee::baby:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

Meli - 

Bek74 - :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!

Beckic - :flow::angel:

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - :flow::angel:

Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby:

​

*January / February 2010 Outcome *​

Caline - start stimms 24 December

Muncho - stimming Jan 

Dilek - appt 30 December​​
MissMonty - start down regg 23 December

Rosie06 - start down regg 27th Dec

Trying4Ever - started down regg 30 December

Chocci - started down regg 1 Jan

Noddysgirl - start down regg 2 Jan

Breeze - start down regg 11 Jan

Mrs R - start down regg 30 Jan

Peartree - to start IVF end of Jan

Brooklyn1 - awaiting start date

WishtobMama - start IVF 25 April 2010

Doodar - on IVF waiting list


​​


----------



## chocci

peartree said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the tax bill Doodar. Hope the finances are better in the coming months for you to start.
> 
> Caline - best of luck for tomorrow!
> 
> Currently um-ing and ah-ing about no. of embies to tranfer. We'd had our heart set on two, but at the consultation yesterday, they were strongly advising against two and recommending one. For those of you who could decide, what did/are you going to go for? It's all dependent on whether I'll actually get two to transfer, obviously, but I'm so scared that if I do, and I opt for one and end up with BFN, I'll always wonder 'what if'. So many of us here have two or three implanted and end up with one taking. What if they make the wrong choice embie? aargh... so many questions.
> 
> *IVF twins at greater risk of illness or early death
> 
> IVF twins risk 'over-estimated'* (but majority of fertility docs reject this view)

Speaking from experience, for my first ICSi i was head set on transfering 2. I just KNEW i had to, but when i spoke to the embryologist just before transfer she REALLY pushed for SET (single embryo transfer based on me being under 35, 1st ICSI, TOP quality embryo and no known fertility probs with me! I listened, thought they know what they are talking about, she said I had a very high chance of pregnancy based on the embryo! IT FAILED! I regret it to this day, I listened wih my head and not to my heart! If you feel deep down you want too, if thats what your heatrt tells you go for it cos i defo regret it! xxx


----------



## MissMonty

Morning ladies

Caline wishing you all the best for today :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the tax bill doodar, hope everything gets sorted soon.

I've been down regging now for 2 weeks got next appointment on Tuesday next week to confirm if I've down regged and to move onto stims. TBH I'm full of negativity at the mo! Really not feeling well, dragged myself into work but luckly I've got office to myself so plan to do as little as possible for a couple of hours. Checked companies sickness policy and procedure and if I need to take time off I can self cert for 7 calendar days and use dr's note from day 8, might have to phone in sick to attend some scans as I I'm starting to have serveral appointments booked in that would be difficult to rearrange.

We're having ICSI funded on NHS, our PCT will only fund ICSI under the condition that only one embryo is put back & we had to sign to say we agreed to this before starting treatment, no way round it.


----------



## brooklyn1

hi everyone,
well af arrived today, so looks like I'll be starting down regulating tomorrow, day 2. How long have people down regulated for? Is it usually two weeks or a little more? I'm sure this is on the thread in tons of places, but any side effects to expect while down regulating? I've heard it can be the nastiest part of the ivf process.

Caline, good luck today! 
Miss Monty- that's exciting that you're almost done with down regulation and that you'll be moving on to stimming soon. How many tries of ICSI do you have with the NHS?


----------



## Lilly123

updates :kiss:





https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue:
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Lilly123 ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: #
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :yipee::baby:

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby:

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - :yipee::baby:

lioness168 - :yipee::baby:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

Meli - 

Bek74 - :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!

Beckic - :flow::angel:

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - :flow::angel:

Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby:

​

*January / February 2010 Outcome *​

Caline - start stimms 24 December

Muncho - stimming Jan 

Dilek - start stimms 13 Jan ​​
MissMonty - start down regg 23 December

Rosie06 - start down regg 27th Dec

Trying4Ever - started down regg 30 December

Chocci - started down regg 1 Jan

Noddysgirl - start down regg 2 Jan

Breeze - start down regg 11 Jan

Mrs R32 - start down regg 30 Jan

Brooklyn1 - start down regg 7 Jan

Peartree - to start IVF end of Jan

WishtobMama - start IVF 25 April 2010

Doodar - on IVF waiting list


​[/CENTER​


----------



## Dilek

Sorry hun, can you please update my details.Ive been downregging since Dec 30 and stimm due to start on 13th Jan


----------



## Trying4ever

ooo dilek we started at the same time!!! hows the down regg going? are you doing anything special with this ivf or any advice for me.....i really want it to work this month and am taking my vits...tryingto exercise...are you going gym?

Hope it works for you too! fingers crossed all the way.


----------



## bek74

Just wanting to pop in to say hi to everyone and to wish you all luck with your IVf, ICSI journey.

2010 is going to be your year ladies:happydance::happydance:

My thoughts are with each and everyone of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

Hey Brooklyn - how are you? Hope you had a good holiday - did you go away?

I've been down regging for 2 weeks now, was hoping it would only be two weeks but been bleeding for 7 days now, they say this can happen but gonna phone clinic tomorrow because I've got a really dull ache in my tummy and feeling very bloated, also my fingers and legs keep turning blue that might be because it's so cold here though :dohh:. Started down regging on cycle day 21 - looks like different clinics start it on different cycle days.

We get one free full ICSI cycle on NHS also they will fund treatment with any sucessful embryos until all used as they will only put one back at a time, fingers crossed I'll have plenty.

Trying4ever and Dilek- I'm hopefully startings stims on Wednesday next week - have down regging scan on Tuesday next week - looks like theres a few of us at almost the same stage x


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Caline - how did it go today? Hope all is well. How was the hotel - that was a great idea x :flower:


----------



## Beckic

Hi MisMonty
Just thought I'd pop in and say that on both my cycles I have had to DR for two and a half weeks. I also bled for over 7 days - much heavier than my usual 2 days period - and I also felt crap with bloating, headaches and general 'blah'. But when I rang the clicnic they said it was nothign to worry about - and it seems I just take a bit longer than other girls to stop my body form working (which is bloody ironic!!).
At both supressed scans I still had some fluid so they made me carry on with DR for a few more dyas before starting stimms.

Its crap to drag it on further - cos I know the headaches are a killer - and I really hope that you will be able to start stimms straight away hun - but if not - its nothing to worry about sweetie.

Crossing fingers all goes well with you - just wanted to put your mind at rest that its normal.

bx x x x :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

ps Miss Dilek - so this is where you have been hiding - I miss you over in journals!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Beckic, thanks so much for that - I have been worrying and feeling very negative at the mo, felt really poorly today but dragged myself into work, my regular AF only lasts 3 days at the most. You've defo put my mind at rest - thank you x :hugs:


----------



## chocci

I have to say ladies i think i must be abnormal cos i feel totally fine on DR drugs, i did last time too. Have teaken syneral in june and suprecur this time. I think i must be very lucky, only thing i hate it the injection in the leg which seems to hurt most times, i preferin the tummy :)


----------



## Dilek

Trying4ever said:


> ooo dilek we started at the same time!!! hows the down regg going? are you doing anything special with this ivf or any advice for me.....i really want it to work this month and am taking my vits...tryingto exercise...are you going gym?
> 
> Hope it works for you too! fingers crossed all the way.

Are you still sticking with Homerton or have u changed clinics? 
Im just taking Pregnacare and ive cut out caffeine out of my diet.
DH is on Wellmans

Im still at the gym and going hard at it, cause i know how much weight i put on last time and im still trying to lose the weight i gained from my surgery.

Good luck


----------



## Dilek

Sorry Beckic ive been hiding, I finally got rid of DH today and ive got me time. I do feel guilty sending him out on the ice. 

News with me is that, i was on cd2 when i started my 1st downregg injection and the nurse said to me that my period might be heavier or last longer. Well it didnt and it was gone in 3 days and now she is back. Its only been 5 days since she left. Quite bazare that i havnt had a period for a year and shes in full force twice in 2 weeks. 

I have noticed im getting snappy and ive had one or 2 hot flushes. It is hard to pierce through my tummy to inject.

Sorry if this post is all over the place ive been up since 6am trying to get Travelodge bargains.

Ohh I should be stimming on wednesday as well. I wont be having a downregg scan. Lucky me


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi, Just wondering for those that started DR on CD21, how long after starting DR did you get your bleed. Is it in line with a normal cycle? I know its a longer bleed but just wondered roughly when it will start. I started DR on Saturday and I would usuallly expect the bled this weekend (kinda hope it waits til Sunday/Monday though as I have plans for Saturday :winkwink:)


----------



## caline

Hi everyone!

Time for an update.......

I had my egg collection and the outcome was good. They got 20 eggs! The procedure wasn't too great. The sedation wasn't enough and I could feel it. I was drowsy and kept on saying that it hurt, and they just carried on. I spoke to the nurse that was in the room afterwards and she said that the anaesthatist increased the infusion that was sedating me, and after a few more very painful stabs I must have drifted off. I don't want to scare people and I am sure this doesn't normally happen but it wasn't nice and I feel quite upset and angry about it. The egg collection was the bit I had been dreading and everyone had reassured me that I wouldn't feel a thing and I feel really let down.

On the up side, we had a call from the clinic about an hour or so ago and 17 eggs have fertilised!! We had ICSI in the end as the sperm were looking lazy, and they injected 17 eggs (as 3 were immature), and all of them fertilised!!! We are looking at sat or monday for the transfer.

Had to start putting the suppositries up my bum this morning and that was non too pleasant!! Lol.


----------



## muncho

Thats great caline..
i have donated eggs before and i asked everytime for them to increase my dosage as i had nightmares about waking up or feeling stuff during the procedure.

next time you can let them know to give you a higher dose from the beginning

good luck for transfer


----------



## brooklyn1

caline, that's great news! so many fertilized eggs, it's fantastic.
Dilek- they told me today at the clinic that having a second bleed soon after starting to down regg is a really good sign.

I went to the clinic today- day 2 to start the down regging. Looks like I have to take something called aygestin for a week as well- the nurse said it's a form of progesterone that prevents cysts while down regging. Anyway, i take that for two days alone and then add the Lupron, which is an injectible down regulator, on Saturday. I'm scared for the injections and of course the side effects of it. Has anyone had insomnia while down regging? Ugh, that's never fun.


----------



## Rosie06

Caline thats great news hope all goes well with transfer.

Im wth you chocci with the no side effects on down reg, well the only thing i have noticed is on a night i cant sleep with covers bit strange seem as though its -5 on a night.

im waiting for af to turn up so i can ring hospital to go fro bloods etc, to hopefully start stims really thought af would of been here today has anyone else found that it was delayed when dr???


----------



## peartree

That's great news Caline, and glad that the weather didn't affect you.


----------



## Breeze

Caline... thats fantastic news.... looking good! Not long to go now... for hopefully a BFP!!!


----------



## caline

Thanks Girls. I must admit I am very pleased with things so far, although I never get my hopes up, I try and be very realistic so to avoid too much upset if it all goes to pot.

Tonight I feel quite bloated. I understand being bloated is normal to a certain degree but they told us that I am at greater risk of hyperstimulation due to the abount of follicles. Not sure when bloatedness reaches the point where I should tell them. I feel ok and am drinking loads. No nausea, but I do have more discomfort in my tummy this evening.

Hmmm, not sure. Guess I'll see how I feel in the morning. I am feeling very windy so maybe this I the cause of feeling bloated. Anyone else had this day after egg collection?

brooklyn, I did have disturbed sleep while down regging. More like waking up at 3am and not being able to get back to sleep til 6! 

rosie-come on AF!!! The only time we like to see the :witch:!!! Lol


----------



## Trying4ever

Hi Dilek, havent been referred to the homerton...nhs os so slow! We decided to have a private cycle whilst waiting for nhs. I had heard from a friend that she had to wait 10 months before her treatment at homerton from the time that she was referred...thats crazy.

Side effects of buserelin...apart from headaches...i am really trying to drink loads of water...taking cordial top work cos i get bored of water....i also noticed am not sleeping too well......am really tired...sometimes cant wake up in the morning but also wake up in the middle of the night...have had a few nightmares....i have to say i hardly ever dream but this week twice at least i woke up to a bad dream :( cant rem details...just know i was scared!

I'm blaming it on the drugs.

Caline, I am so excited for you. I have my fingers crossed and quietly holding my breath that all goes well for you. I feel so anxious for you. Are you going back to work tomorrow or have you taken time off? Really awful about the EC....its good of you to share experience cos not many peopel talk about bad experiences as i didnt think that could happen...so i'll def tell them to up my dose!

MissMonty and Dilek.....seems like we are around the same stage of IVF! We all started on cd2 for DR? Hopefully will be stimm next week but depends on the scan for me........


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations on the great fertility report Caline :yipee:. Sorry to hear the EC wasn't very pleasant, sounds terrible. With the amount of fertilised eggs you have, you wont need to go through that again. Keep up your fluids and hope you feel better soon! Are you getting 2/3 day transfer or 5 day? Best of luck, not long until you're PUPO now :dust:

Good luck to all you lovely strong ladies in your varying stages of treatment and IVF. Wishing you all lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## Dilek

Caline, great news about the fertilisation. Are you guys going to blasto stage or just a day 3 transfer. Im so happy for you. Those suppositories are fun aint they. I had to switch to vagina cause it was causing diaherria for me. But then the other way u get loads of it discharging out. They are sooo gross.

Tryingforever- waiting time at homerton depends if you live in hackney and city. I do so i dont get a wait time. Im sorry about that, dont know why its like that. But its nhs for you isnt it. 

Brooklyn - thank you for reassuring me, I didnt bother calling the nurses i just thought it should be ok. But it does seem like af has gone really light. 

Chocci- did Af turn up girl? She better have. 

Rosie - I also am really hot at night, and Dh loves it cause im his radiator in bed.


----------



## caline

Tryingforever-I am of now until a week on sat, so another week. My GP gave me a sick note to cover collection and transfer. Be very careful about haivng a private cycle before NHS treatment, as I am pretty sure you won't get the NHS funded if you've have prevuously funded a cycle yourself.

Doodar, I am going to try and discuss my experience with someone when I go back. If the anaesthatist had come in to apologise to me then I'd feel better about it. I don't want to kick up any fuss as we may have to have further treatment there, but I think they should know about it.

Lioness, we get a call in the morning on day 3 to tell us if we're haivng a 3 or 5 day transfer, so we won't know til sat. Obviously the 5 day is what they aim for but all depends on quality of the embies (assuming they all make it that far). What is PUPO? Sorry to be thick!

Dilek, the supps are horrible! A lady shouldn't have to put her finger up there!!!! I have some disposable gloves and some KY which makes it a bit more comfortable, but look forward to being able to put them up the other!

I am still very bloated and have some aching in my abdomen higher upunder my ribs. It is uncomfortable. I think I am going to have to call the clinic later just to make sure its all normal.

We are stressing out again about getting back to the clinic. It is snowing where we are again this morning. We live up a massive hill and won't be able to get out if it snows too much. We could really do with out this added stress!!!


----------



## noddysgirl84

Caline - PUPO is Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise x x


----------



## lioness168

Thanks Noddysgirl :D. PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!!! :hugs:


----------



## caline

he he, thats funny.

Update today is that we have 13 grade A embies and 1 grade B. Also 3 others, 2 of which seem to have maybe stopped dividing at 4 cells, and 1 at 5.

Well chuffed and we are looking at day 5 transfer at the moment!!! All good.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

Ah, thanks Doodar. We ar chuffed but obviously there's a slight element of risk to wait til day 5, so fingers crossed XX

How's things going with you?


----------



## Trying4ever

Hey caline, thats really good news! Fingers crossed for you x

Anyone else? Hows the DR going? I still hate doing it every morning....I have a little tantrum then get it over and done with. I get OH to inject sometimes but sometimes he does it slowly and that hurts even more! I tell him just to jab it in...but then he doesnt cos i'm saying 'ouch' before the needle goes in and he says he doesnt want to hurt me so hes doing it gently! AArgh..... bless. Then other times i'll jab it myself and then let him press the drug in if you know what i mean. I did it in tummy the first time and got quite an allergic reaction! I though that was it but then i did it in leg ...got a reaction but less and less and now finally i dont think i get one...maybe my bodys got used to it?


----------



## caline

Tryingforever, I'd recommend tummy over leg. I found it far less painful. Everyones different though, but I have heard other people saying the same.


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies - I hope everyone is ok.

Great news Caline :happydance: sounds like everything is going well, how exciting :happydance: sorry to hear about EC, how horrible for you :hugs:

I feel like I've been down regging forever!! I've finally stopped bleeding after 10 days, phoned clinic in the week, they told me it was a good sign, that when your body has down regulated it can often bleed for longer that usual. So finger crossed all is ok. Got next appointment on Tuesday so find out then when I will start stimming.

Hi Trying4ever - DH has been doing all my injections in my leg, I've been putting some ice on my leg for a while first and it hasn't been too bad, I've had no reactions other than it has bleed a few times, clinic advised us to do the injection at the top of the leg and told us for stimming we had to do injections in top of the leg rather than tummy x


----------



## brooklyn1

hey everyone,
I've done two down regg injections so far, and no major side effects yet, I just feel very tired and out of it. When did you start getting the hot flashes, headaches, etc? I'm waiting for it to start, but hoping that it might not...
how's everyone else doing?
Caline, when do you have your ET?


----------



## caline

brooklyn, I didn't really get the hot flushes n stuff until towards the end. Christmas Day was the worst! lol. Once I started stimming they stopped.

MissMonty, glad the bleeding has stopped. So do you get a blood test today to make sure you have down regged, then when will you start stimming? 

The transfer went well yesterday. We had one very good quality blastocycst put back. The embryologist said that just before the blasto implants it kind of collapses a bit, and that this one was at that stage. We have some others but she seemed very confident that this one would stick, so went for one. 

I am waiting for a call this morning to tell us how many wehave to freeze. She said maybe about 4 or 5. People say thats really good, but what happened to my other top 7?!? Lol. 

I still have the terrible bloating and pain, but she said my ovarys are huge and that I am still at increased risk of hyperstimulation. Well, I already have it mildy but she said its vital for me to just rest and drink loads.

A question for you girlies who have been through cycles, is it normal to feel totally and absoulutely shattered??


----------



## muncho

caline great news about the blast. 7 is a great number to freeze. i guess the otehrs have died.
the reason why you get so tired is because of the drugs and your body has been working time producing all these eggs

i really hope you get your bfp this month, hopefully 2 weeks will fly by..


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

Thanks Doodar and Muncho! Got a call from the clinic today saying that we have 3 more embies to freeze, which makes 7 in total :wohoo: The last 3 are not quite as good as the first 4 but she said they are still good and totally worth freezing!

Well, I look 6 months pregnant today according to my Sis. I am drinking tons but not peeing as much so am getting a bit concerned now. I am hugely bloated! Unless I get breathlessness the clinic don't want to know!

I am still off work, but sick note runs out tomorrow. I am not due back at work til Saturday but have to tell them tomorrow if I am 'fit for duty'. Mmm, not sure what to do about that.

Doodar, we just got a 'kit' from DH's GP for the SA and just had to phone the local hospital and book a slot to take the sample in. It seems a long winded process with your Drs?! Is it the GP you are going through?


----------



## muncho

Caline

i donated my eggs a few years ago for my sis ( 3 times) and each time my tummy was really really bloated/swollen. Once iu had to ring the clinic because as you said i look preg. thye said it was normal and to wait a few more days as it should get go back to normal. It was uncomfortable to walk - are you the same?

hope you feel better soon and great news about your other 3 embryos. Will you be resting after transfer? if so youll need to extend your sick note wont you ?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

Doodar said:


> woohoo 7 thats brilliant. Yep I agree with muncho, get that sick note extended and rest rest rest. Think I would give work a miss at least until you are feeling more comfortable and less bloated.
> Yes hubbys SA is through our gp they gave us the forms over a month ago but he said we had to contact path lab to get the pot from them so when I did yesterday, they said they couldn't release one without a referral letter from the gp. Anyone would think I was asking for gold, all I wanted was a bloody plastic pot. Anyway nothing I can do now except wait AGAIN!!! getting used to it now.x

OMG!! Can't believe that. I have worked in GP surgeries and they always have specimen pots! DH used the same kind as for a urine sample. If I were you I'd phone the GP surgery and tell them you just need the pot and can you go and pick one up? If I was working I'd be more than happy to post you one, but as I'm off sick I can't. I am frustrated for you!!!! I've never heard anything so stupid. Unless the lab think you are just doing it without GP's go ahead?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Aphrodite

How frustratingly pathetic Doodar! They have pots on the desk at my GPs surgery ready to take! I can get hold of one, I would too post it to you if u wanted! Probably be a darn sight quicker than this farce which is your PCT!!!


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to wish u luck Caline... yes.. u will feel tired so take it easy... also please watch the OHSS.. rest and drink lots and if gets worse go to doc...

all the best and hope to see your BFP soon!:hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

YAY Caline - thats great :happydance: wishing you lots of luck, make sure you take it easy and only go back to work when your ready :hugs:

Had appointment today and I'm fully down regulated :happydance: had a scan to confirm this and also they did trial ET today too, starting stims tomorrow and have next appointment on Monday next week. Starting to feel nervous about the whole process now. 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

Hi - just wondered what time of day did people use menopur? Morning or evening? Really confused at the moment - the paper details we have tell us to injection this in the evening but nurse today told me it is ok to injection in the morning at the same time as burserlin. Probably worrying over nothing and I'm sure if nurse said this is ok it must be, just wondered what others did x


----------



## caline

Doodar, I am certain you can just get a pot from the GP. Maybe call and just speak to a receptionist. Sometimes they know more about these things than the GP's! 

Lilly123, thanks for the luck, and also massive thanks for starting this thread. It is great to be able to share each step with others that are doing the exact same thing. So, thanks. I am drinking tons as they said that was all I could do to stop it worsening. I am averaging 3 1/2 litres a day!

MissMonty, thats greats news!!!:happydance::happydance: Well done!! On to the next step now, yay! Try not to be nervous, you'll be fine. Just think about the step you are at now, and not too far along. Thats what my clinic told me and that really helped. They don't really discuss the next step in too much detail and that helps as you can just focus on the task at hand!

Just seen your post about menupur. I had Gonal F and as long as it was once a day at about the same time it could be anytime. I did it in the eve as this is what clinic suggested.


----------



## MissMonty

Thanks caline, we'll be doing the injections in the morning, we've both got a few commitments in the evening this week and next with work. I haven't told work and it has been a little difficult at time. Don't really like the idea of doing two lots of injections and then rushing off to work.

I hope the next two weeks go quickly for you and you start to feel better very soon x


----------



## Trying4ever

Hey Caline thats great news about the ET. Fingers crossed for your 2ww. Def try to take the two weeks of sick.

MissMonty great news about your baseline scan too. 

I had my baseline scan yest and it wasnt good. I feel so depressed about it...didnt want to talk about it but I will now that I am here. My lining was too thick at 10mm.....they think I havent responded to buserelin and my lining has started to grow as normal.....have to carry on taking buserelin and also take provera....this is sooooo messing up my cycle....if my body has ignored the buserelin then why couldnt they just have gone with my normal cycle and just give stimms after my normal AF??? Of course by 2 weeks lining will get thicker!!!!!! I am soo annoyed at having to continue DR for another 2 weeks. I'm going back 6 steps.....everyone that started after me will have had their IVF and BFP even before I start at this rate :( I dont have a good feeling about this IVF for some reason.


----------



## Dilek

Hun dont worry about anyone elses cycle, it will do your head in. Ive heard of ladies downregging longer, and im sure usual down reg is 3 weeks but the min can be 2 weeks. So hopefully by next week you might have responded. 

Im sure your clinic might be able to do something about it, a switch of drugs maybe? 

Welcome to IVF torture as i call it, we all have to be strong cause every part of our body is analysed and it can make us go mental.

I have been downregging for 2 weeks for nothing, my body was already downregged 2 weeks ago but cause of the labs being shut im having to do inject suprefact. We can never know or plan these IVFs... it all changes all the time.


----------



## caline

I think its quite common not to down reg that fast. We were told about the possibility of having to carry on for longer.

It must be frustrating but they really know what they are doing and it is their job to give you the best chances of this working for you. Try and stay positive and think that this extra bit of time spent on this stage will hopefully give you a better outcome of the cycle.

I have phoned in fot for duty for saturday. I just have to see how this OHSS goes. I could be loads better or I could be worse. There's just no telling. Had made a GP appt for this morning but decided just to see how it goes. Only thing is, sat is a night shift, so 11 hours normally on my feet with no break. Mmmm, not sure I'll be good for that!


----------



## muncho

Hi everyone

i was wondering if you could help me. i just had my drugs delivered and was hoping you can confirm if i have the following storage details correct:

menopur: room temp
ovitrielle (HCG injection) - FRIDGE
cycolgest: room temp
busrelin injection: room temp


Have i got this right??

Thanks


----------



## brooklyn1

Caline, congrats on being PUPO! It's so amazing that you have all of those frozen embies. 
Missmonty, good luck starting the stims. It's exciting.
Dilek, are you also starting stims today?
Trying4ever, they also told me that I could be down regging for 3 weeks at least if I'm not fully there by two weeks. I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for that although I know it will be tough.
Muncho, when do you start the buserelin, or have you already started?

As for me, I'm just in the down regging holding pattern. I've done four injections so far, and no noticeable side effects as of yet, which is good. I actually felt really good yesterday. 
I've been trying to get in the habit of drinking lots of water every day because it sounds like that's going to be important during stims and EC/ET time. I'm also trying to cut back on coffee, though it's hard. I'm down to a cup a day, but I'd love to cut it out entirely once I start stims. Has anyone else cut out caffeine? What do the doctors say about in in the UK?


----------



## muncho

brooklyn1 said:


> Caline, congrats on being PUPO! It's so amazing that you have all of those frozen embies.
> Missmonty, good luck starting the stims. It's exciting.
> Dilek, are you also starting stims today?
> Trying4ever, they also told me that I could be down regging for 3 weeks at least if I'm not fully there by two weeks. I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for that although I know it will be tough.
> Muncho, when do you start the buserelin, or have you already started?
> 
> As for me, I'm just in the down regging holding pattern. I've done four injections so far, and no noticeable side effects as of yet, which is good. I actually felt really good yesterday.
> I've been trying to get in the habit of drinking lots of water every day because it sounds like that's going to be important during stims and EC/ET time. I'm also trying to cut back on coffee, though it's hard. I'm down to a cup a day, but I'd love to cut it out entirely once I start stims. Has anyone else cut out caffeine? What do the doctors say about in in the UK?

I am starting on Monday and yes the docs here say the same about caffine and water. good to hear you havent got any side affects yet xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies

Hi Trying4ever, this IVF business is so difficult and full of mixed feelings and emotions. Please try not to get disheartened :hugs: I was down regging for 3 weeks before starting stims, I had to wait longer as although AF was only one day late the bleeding lasted for 10 days so this delayed things for me. Everyone reacts differently to the meds, I hope everything will work out for you and I'm sure all will be ok by your next appointment :hugs:


----------



## Dilek

Hi girls

I had baseline scan and i am down regged, no suprise there as i was ready 2 weeks ago. BUT my right ovary is swollen. Recons its from my surgery 7 weeks ago, as my surgeon looked at right ovary at the time and it was normal. They think now i prob wont respond well there. I really need to respond cause last time we got 6 eggs,5 were thrown out and we were left with 1 good egg to fertilise. 

Im going to remain positive, cant let it defeat me already.

I do have the option to start stimms tonight or keep downregg and pray the swelling goes down. My consultant wants me to start stimming tonight. Im lost.


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies...

Caline... so happy for you! Absolutely great about the 7 embies to freeze!!! Fantastic!!

Dilek... i really feel for you... sending you 'anti-swelling' thoughts... hang in there!

Brooklyn1 - i have done 3 injections on down regg so far and no side effects as well. have also been told will most prob be down regg for 3 weeks! Just trying not to think of a whole 3 weeks and thinking more one week at a time!

MissMonty, good luck for stimming!!!


----------



## Trying4ever

Hey Muncho...did you not have a baseline scan? Good luck for the stimms on monday x

MissMonty great you can start stimms!

Dilek....that is an awful dilemma.....but does the dr REALLY know you...your body? I can see what you all are saying about down regging for longer and I have bought myself round that maybe it will help the cycle better. 

The nurse at the clinic called me to take provera for 5 days and then when I stop I will start bleeding so shed that extra lining so we get back to baseline....I'm sure in 2 weeks I would have automatically started my usual AF and then be to 'baseline' again...form the lining point of view. But have to carry on with the Buserelin injections...still hate...I really cant seem to get used to it :( The other problem that I have is this cyst on my Right ovary....I had about 5 follicles/cysts on each ovary but the right had a BIG cyst...abit confusing ...but anyway, the clinic told me to have the trigger injection tonight and that will burst the cyst (!) so since I took that tonight...I predict I will have a painful Friday :( 

So in summary the trigger will get rid of cysts, the provera will make me bleed prob next week so in 2 weeks time from yesterday, I will have to have taken buserelin for 4 weeks (!) I will fingers crosed go for my baseline scan again and THEN start stimms if all well.....I wonder what will happen if its still not right? Will I carry on DR or just go ahead with stimm and IVF?

Brooklyn/ Breeze I hope the DR is going well for you both. When do you go for your baseline scans? I havent cut out caffeine completely....I have about 2 cups of tea a day. Not really strong.....just feel like a hot drink in this cold weather!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

You got the pot!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

At last! Think you should make a point of letting someone know about your experience with the lab.
Hope your headache gets better and works not too tiring.

Tryingforever, it does sound like they are trying to speed things along by getting you back to baseline. Will they increase the buserelin dose given that it didn't work on this cycle? It does all sound a bit confusing but there Drs really know their stuff.

This 2ww is turning out to be a weird time. Its strange knowing that I have an embryo inside of me (hopefully it hasn't fallen out), and that it could be doing its thing. The OHSS symptoms have been better today which doesn't reassure me, as they did say if I got pregnant it was likely to worsen.

Does any one know when I'd start producing pregnancy hormones? I mean I've skipped the 7-10 DPO that it takes the ferililsed egg to travel from tubes to uterus. IN my mind it might be 7-10 days after ET?


----------



## noddysgirl84

Caline, I think you need to wait til 10 days after the trigger shot as that could give you a false positive. FX for you!
Did you clinic give you a test date?


----------



## caline

The 23rd is my test date. I am not going to do a test before then.
Just thinkin the OHSS symptoms going is a negative sign, thats all. I'd feel more reassured if I was still extreemley bloated and in lots of pain!!


----------



## Rosie06

Hi girls 

FX for you caline hope your feeling ok wih the ohss.

doodar your dr's seem strange what a waste of money???:shrug:

this is were im at....:witch: arrived on friday so phoned hospital and got booked in for baseline scan on monday and blood test, had a bit of a trauma, between 2 nurses and 4 attempts they could not get any blood out of me? so had to go back wed, had baseline im hoping you girls can help with this..... my lining was 3.5mm....is this good?? but i had 15 follicles on left ovary less than 5mm and 18 on right less than 5mm drs didnt tell me what this meant, i got told to start stimms that night, but the nurse rang me to ask if i was taking metformin when i said no she said normally with my ultrasoud results i should be on it but it gives me really bad side effects so she said its ok dont bother wih it, ive worried all mon and tues about this and have decided to take it.

What side effects did you get when on menpur? i spent all day yesterday crying for no apparent reason is this normal??

sorry for the long post girls xxx


----------



## Mrs G

caline said:


> You got the pot!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> At last! Think you should make a point of letting someone know about your experience with the lab.
> Hope your headache gets better and works not too tiring.
> 
> Tryingforever, it does sound like they are trying to speed things along by getting you back to baseline. Will they increase the buserelin dose given that it didn't work on this cycle? It does all sound a bit confusing but there Drs really know their stuff.
> 
> This 2ww is turning out to be a weird time. Its strange knowing that I have an embryo inside of me (hopefully it hasn't fallen out), and that it could be doing its thing. The OHSS symptoms have been better today which doesn't reassure me, as they did say if I got pregnant it was likely to worsen.
> 
> Does any one know when I'd start producing pregnancy hormones? I mean I've skipped the 7-10 DPO that it takes the ferililsed egg to travel from tubes to uterus. IN my mind it might be 7-10 days after ET?

Hi

You count EC day as OV day. The embryo still needs a week or so to implant and you only get your own HCG after implantation. I tested after ET to see the trigger disappear. It stays strong for a few days and then goes. At least then you know if it's gone and WHEN you see 2 lines they are for real. 

Good luck!
x


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies... im taking bureselin for down regg and injecting myself in the morn... what have the rest of you ladies done or doing? Night or morning and where? ive been injecting my tummy but find that im bruising on my tummy... anyone try the thigh? 
also noticed ive become a 'light' sleeper... waking up a few times at night.... anyone had the same? and im feeling more hungry than norm... or is just me being greedy!!!!


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi Breeze, I've been having almost all of the same reactions. I'm a lot hungrier! I'm trying to contain myself, but I feel like I could eat everything in sight if I allowed myself. I'm doing the injections at night, and I've done them mostly in my thighs- I just find that it's an easier angle and also hurts less for me. I haven't had much bruising- just a faint bruise on each side. I've also been having the strange sleep- for me it's a lot of weird dreams, so I'm waking up because of the dreams but then going back to sleep. Have you had any other side effects? I was feeling sore muscles for the first few days but that seems to have gone away.


----------



## NeyNey

caline said:


> The 23rd is my test date. I am not going to do a test before then.
> Just thinkin the OHSS symptoms going is a negative sign, thats all. I'd feel more reassured if I was still extreemley bloated and in lots of pain!!

Honey don't get disheartened yet. I was fine for over a week or more after my ET, then it slowly got worse...I was hospitalised with OHSS for almost a week then...Thats when they confirmed my BFP also.


----------



## subaru555

Hi ladies, I'm on the IVF waiting list now - last resort. It's going to be a wait of about 2 years, but I'd still like to join a new home in the mean time :)

Hope I learn a lot here so I can be prepared.


----------



## caline

NeyNey said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> The 23rd is my test date. I am not going to do a test before then.
> Just thinkin the OHSS symptoms going is a negative sign, thats all. I'd feel more reassured if I was still extreemley bloated and in lots of pain!!
> 
> Honey don't get disheartened yet. I was fine for over a week or more after my ET, then it slowly got worse...I was hospitalised with OHSS for almost a week then...Thats when they confirmed my BFP also.Click to expand...

Thank you for the reassurance. Did you have the OHSS after egg collection? For me I got it about 36 hours after. Suddenly bacame massively bloated and thought it was wind! Lol. Today, 4 days post transfer, I'd say I'm nearly back to normal. Kind of what the bloatedness and pain back as reassurance!!!! 

How bad did yours get to warrant hospitalisation? I got to the point where I could hardly stand/walk due to the pain, but urine stayed dilute (as was drinking 3-4 litres a day), and only slight shortness of breath. Clinic told me to rest and keep drkinking.

How do you feel now? Your scan pic is amazing!


----------



## MrsR32

subaru555 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm on the IVF waiting list now - last resort. It's going to be a wait of about 2 years, but I'd still like to join a new home in the mean time :)
> 
> Hope I learn a lot here so I can be prepared.

Welcome Subaru555 - you will definately learn loads here, I'm starting down-reg in a couple of weeks but I've been stalking the lovely girls in this thread for a while so I now feel very prepared for the whole IVF process.


----------



## caline

Welcome Subaru555. Where a do you live? Why the 2 year wait?

MrsR32, welcome tooooo! This is a brilliant thread! We're so lucky to have Lilly123 who started it off. Where are you having your treatment? Do you know why you're having probs with ttc?


----------



## Breeze

Brooklyn1... glad then thats its not just me with the symptoms... esp the hungry one!!!i think im going to try my leg tomorrow and see how that goes... hate the pink blotches on my tummy. Ive not had any headaches but heard that this can be common... trying to be very hydrated and drink 2l water each day... its an effort though!!! glad we both more or less going through the same time frame!!!

Welcome to all the newbies to the forum...

Caline... im sure you wishing time away for your test date!!! hope that your work is not too stressful when you get back! im still thinking of a good 'excuse' for when i have EC and ET!!! im not letting work know at all!!! we had a big staff mtg the other day where all the manager spoke about was the state of the nhs... now gotta do more... less time off etc... blah... blah!!!


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies,

Well on third day of stimms - got appointment on Monday, they're gonna monitor me more than usual as they tell me I'm at risk of developing OHSS as on pre treatment scan they found over 20 folicles and thats without stimulation! I'm on two powers of menopur a lower dose I believe? 

Hi Caline - fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs: sounds like you're having a bad time with the OHSS, I really hope everything is ok - I've only ever read about it so don't know much about it. Next weekend will be here before you know it x

Hi Breeze and Brooklyn - I've been doing the down regging injections in the morning (well DH has been doing them for me) been doing them at the top of the leg, been putting ice on first for a few moments. I haven't been sleeping very well, keep waking in the night too - had a couple of nightmares and been getting very hot in bed. I've actually lost weight which is weird - 4 pounds in the last 2 weeks - not sure thats a good thing though, I've been so busy at work I'm wondering if its the stress of it all - so pleased its the weekend! I hope the side effects aren't too bad for you both :hugs:

Hi Rosie - your blood test sounds like it was a nightmare - I haven't had to have any yet, they did a scan on me to check I had down regged before I started stims. Wishing you lots of luck.

Hi and welcome subaru555 & MrsR32 :flower:


----------



## Rosie06

miss monty your at very similar stage to me im on day 5 of stims, and on u/sto check id dr i had 31 follicles so they have told me i should be on metformin to help lower the risks of ohss....are you on met? hospital want me to have blood tests mon, wed and fri, they keep changing my dose of menpur was on 2 powedes mon & tues then they reduced it to 1 now back on 2! 

does your DH prep the jabs as well weve had a nightmare with the amps the glass keeps shattering!

Caline hope your feeling better fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies.. please send me your estimated ET dates for those om stimms and any other dates i have not added on front page.

You can just pm me.

Thanks ladies and good luck!

Fingers crossed Caline and welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:


----------



## caline

Just a quick one regarding pessaries!

I was using these up the bottom as instructed then after transfer I was told to put them in vaginally (sorry)! This morning I was in the shower and it fell out! I only noticed as I touched it with my toe (I am short sighted). I rinsed it off and popped it back in (sorry, tmi)!

There was also a night where I woke up and my knockered were covered in it. I'm now wondering if it had come out then, and disolved in the outside.

Now, as much as I don't like putting them in back passage I never had these problems. There was no mess and it stayed in. So...is there a specific reason why they tell you to put them vaginally after ET. I know they go up bum before to keep vagina clean for transfer.

Tried calling the clinic this morning but think peaasry queries are non urgent!


----------



## MissMonty

Hello all,

Rosie06, I'm only using menopur and burserlin at the mo, I'll be on day 6 of stimms when I go in on Monday for my scan. I think they just do the scans and not blood tests at my clinic but not sure. Dh has been preparing all the jabs, I had a go this morning but messed it up. Were you given some little plastic caps to put over the amps? We've been given these and we pop them on and then the amp breaks cleanly without shattering. Have you been given a date for EC? My clinic seems to be taking it as it comes - I kind of wish I had an idea what was going to happen when.

Hi caline - at the injections training CARE told me to use the pessaries vaginally only, I believe at some point I will need to use these in the morning and night. I was told they are not made to be used vaginally but they advise it as they are absorbed better that way. They advised me to insert one whilst lying down and stay lying down for half hour to let it absorb otherwise it will fall out. Haven't got to that stage yet so not sure if it works. Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## caline

Thanks MissMonty. The clinic phoned back and told me they can go either way after transfer. I wasn't told to lie down or anything. I am fretting now as thinking about how much was in my knickers now, I;m thinking it was falling out! Well, there's nothing I can do about it now, but am reluctant to change back to the bum after what you have told me. 

Pessary dilemmas. Feeling particularly hacked off and negative this morning. I think I feel a bit PMTy which I am taking not to be a good sign. Pooos!!


----------



## MissMonty

I've started to notice how different clinics seem to suggest, advise and have different methods for the whole IVF process. Its so confusing. Are you going back to work this weekend? Keep your chin up x


----------



## brooklyn1

caline, I seem to remember from my ivf workshop they said that it's fine for some of the progesterone to fall out and that you will get enough regardless (they take this into account). I think it happens to everyone- they are so messy- so I try not to get too worried about it...

I'm still down regging, and it looks like I'm getting another AF (since I started on day 2, they told me to expect to get another period sometime in the two weeks of down regging). It's very strange to go through the whole AF rigamarole twice in two weeks, but I guess it means the drugs are working!


----------



## gumb69

i use the pressaries vaginally. they are messy so i just use a liner. i use on in the morning and one in the evening. if i squat or do something i shouldn't it comes out, so just make sure it's shoved up far enough and put a liner on xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

I found pessaries way too messy to use vaginally and used them rectally until 16wks. I was told it made no difference to absorbtion either way and you get what you need after about 10 mins, so if you do "lose" it after then, no problem.

xx


----------



## caline

Thanks for all your pessary tips! 

Brooklyn, it wasn't just a bit that came out this morning, it was the whole thing pretty much stilll intact, lol. It doea sound like a good sign that you are having another bleed, so, yay! Hopefully that means you are having a good response to the drugs.

MissMonty, I am going back on a night shift tonight. I am going to try and look after an easy case if possible that involves plenty of sitting down (a woman with an epidural is always a good candidate). 

I am trying to stay positive, but its hard. I want some symptoms please!!! Preferable something like sore boobs and not morning sickness. Lol. Is that too fussy?!

Thanks too MrsG and gumb :flower:


----------



## lynseyology

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me coming in here. I posted a thread but was advised to ask questions here. I have been on the down reg injections for the last week (this is day 8) but I am concerned because it is a low dose (0.5) and my period has started today as normal (I am very regular and come on usually day 27 or 28) does this indicate that the injections are not working or is this normal? Any help would be great

Thanks


----------



## brooklyn1

hi lynseyology, I'm also down regging right now. As far as I understand, you are supposed to get your period while down regging- you may actually have a longer period because your body is getting rid of all of the lining in your uterus. I guess we have to trust that our doctors know what they are doing with all of the doses and procedures, which is hard to do sometimes.

I'm also on day 8 of down regging and the side effects are just hitting me now. I am having my second AF of the month (started down regging on day 2), and she's a real witch! Anyone else have really bad cramps, bloating, etc while down regging? I have also had trouble sleeping these last few nights. I'm hoping the worst of the symptoms will go away once AF gets lighter.


----------



## lynseyology

brooklyn1 said:


> hi lynseyology, I'm also down regging right now. As far as I understand, you are supposed to get your period while down regging- you may actually have a longer period because your body is getting rid of all of the lining in your uterus. I guess we have to trust that our doctors know what they are doing with all of the doses and procedures, which is hard to do sometimes.
> 
> I'm also on day 8 of down regging and the side effects are just hitting me now. I am having my second AF of the month (started down regging on day 2), and she's a real witch! Anyone else have really bad cramps, bloating, etc while down regging? I have also had trouble sleeping these last few nights. I'm hoping the worst of the symptoms will go away once AF gets lighter.

Thank you for replying, when you meet the nurse they ask if you have any questions but i suppose you only have a lot of questions once you start going through it! I was so worried that the injection dose was too low but you have put my mind at rest. I will ring them tomorrow.

I have just started getting the side effects, mainly headaches and bloating but my boobs are soo tender! I have also been getting pins and needles in the end of my fingers, not sure its related but I don't usually have this. Now I have started my period it is heavy and more painful than usual.


----------



## Breeze

Hi Lynseyology... im also on 0.5 ml of buserelin... so dont worry... i think... hopefully... doc know what they are doing! Im on day 7 of down regg... looking to hopefully c af soon... i also had a thought about the dose being sooo low esp since im bmi 28 and was told by someone else that with higher bmi index you might need more or longer down regg protocol! Aaaaghh the agony!!! ive also gained like 2 lbs and im getting worried about this!!!!!


----------



## lynseyology

Breeze said:


> Hi Lynseyology... im also on 0.5 ml of buserelin... so dont worry... i think... hopefully... doc know what they are doing! Im on day 7 of down regg... looking to hopefully c af soon... i also had a thought about the dose being sooo low esp since im bmi 28 and was told by someone else that with higher bmi index you might need more or longer down regg protocol! Aaaaghh the agony!!! ive also gained like 2 lbs and im getting worried about this!!!!!

I've gained 3 pound so don't worry, I think it is mainly bloating as my stomach looks like someone has pumped it up.


----------



## caline

Hi Lynseyology, the bleeding you have sounds normal and should be a sign that the drugs are working and that you are down regulating.

Well, I think its all over for me this time. I have mild period pains, and this eve I had some old blood on wiping. Then at bedtime when I popped the pessary in I had fresh blood on my finger (sorry, tmi).

I really didn't expect to get my period before I even had a chance to use the flippin pregnancy test. You'd think my body would have allowed me the privilage of finding out that way! Went to bed crying late last night, and have woken up at 4am and can't get back to sleep.

I always knew realistically that there was more chance of it not working than working, and I thought I was all psyched up for this, but in the back of my mind I couldn't help but hope a bit. Now it has failed I am totally gutted :cry:


----------



## Aphrodite

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Sooooo sorry honey...Ill message you x x


----------



## caline

Have been trying to message you on facebook, but its all down and out of action!! Did you get your letter????

I haven't had anymore bleeding since last night, but still feel achey. This is doing my head in!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Aphrodite

If u stopped bleeding maybe there is hope? Yes I got my letter, appointment next tuesday! x


----------



## brooklyn1

caline, I'm sorry you're dealing with this, I hope it's a false alarm. Let us know what the clinic says today. Thinking about you.


----------



## Rosie06

caline sorry to hear about the bleeding, hugs to you hun, have the clinic said anything to you?

missmonty asked nurse this morning about the plastic clips she gave us some will see how we get on with them tonight.


----------



## caline

Thanks girls. I spoke to the clinic this afternoon as I had some more brownish loss. They basically didn't say much. Just that some people bleed and are still pregnant so I should carry on with pessaries and test on Saturday as planned.

I feel like I am coming on, emotionally and physicallay. I'm still achy and had more brown stuff, so I think thats it for this cycle. I am totally gutted :cry: but have to stay positive and remember that we have 7 embryo's in the freezer and we are lucky to have got that many. Hopefully we can get 2 or 3 FET's out of that little bunch without going through the whole rigmarole of a fresh cycle.

I will keep you update :flower:


----------



## lioness168

I have my FX for you Caline, praying that it is only implantation bleeding. Hang in there...and having 7 embies on ice is great if it does come to that :hugs:. 

Wishing you lots of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## caline

Still getting browsish discharge today, but nothing fresh as yet. This is fairly normal for me though when my period starts. Just wish it would start properly if its going to so I can stop thinking 'maybe its implantation'. Got mild period pains still too.

Such a head f**k!!!!!!!

How are all you down reggers getting along? Must be time to start stimming soon?


----------



## subaru555

Good luck Caline! Have been popping by.

We are in Central Scotland and have a 2 year wait for IVF on the NHS, till we get to the top of the waiting list :( But we're getting married end of September so that's like a year to take my mind off it a little tiny bit!

Most nervous about the injections - DF has already agreed to be the man to do it, I really couldn't.ever!


----------



## Mrs G

Caline, I had my classic AF on the way signs including bleeding before I got BFP. I know it is so hard and you want to protect yourself but try to think positive - it got me through it! Did you ever test to see if trigger had gone? Am I right in thinking you are 13 days post EC? Are you not tempted to test before Sat? I got bleeding and BFP at 12 days post EC.

FX for you hun xxx


----------



## caline

Thanks Mrs G. I am 12 days post EC today. I haven't had as much cramping today but just more brownish discharge. So you had fresh bleeding? Was it short lived? Do you think that was implantation? I have small amount of fresh blood on Sunday eve (on inserting the pessary), then only brown stuff since then.

I tested about a week after EC to see if the trigger had got out of my system and test was negative, so it has. I am too scared to test before Saturday and I guess I want to do it with DH and he's about on Sat.

Got some tenderness in ovaries that feels the same, only milder, as what I had post EC/when I had OHSS. Not sure why!


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies - haven't been able to get online for a couple of days.

Caline I'm sending you big :hugs: and I really have got everything crossed for you. It sounds like Mrs G had a similar experience so please don't give up hope yet x


----------



## caline

Thanks MissMonty. The support I have had from your girls has been amazing! 

How are things with you going?


----------



## Mrs G

caline said:


> Thanks Mrs G. I am 12 days post EC today. I haven't had as much cramping today but just more brownish discharge. So you had fresh bleeding? Was it short lived? Do you think that was implantation? I have small amount of fresh blood on Sunday eve (on inserting the pessary), then only brown stuff since then.
> 
> I tested about a week after EC to see if the trigger had got out of my system and test was negative, so it has. I am too scared to test before Saturday and I guess I want to do it with DH and he's about on Sat.
> 
> Got some tenderness in ovaries that feels the same, only milder, as what I had post EC/when I had OHSS. Not sure why!

Yeah I had pinky colour cm and some fresh blood when I wiped. I was using pessaries rectally so wasn't probing "up there". I am guessing it was implantation. Everyone is different but as soon as I knew the trigger was gone I tested. Like you dh was away the day I had blood test so I had to know before. 

I know it's corny but my mantra has always been "don't stop believing", I know it is so hard and often for self preservation you think the worst but it's not over yet.

xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Caline, on day 7 of stimming, I had an scan yesturday and all going well with the stimming, got another scan tomorrow and they hope to do EC on Monday. Getting really nervous now.


----------



## MissMonty

Rosie - how are you getting on with the plastic clips?


----------



## Rosie06

plastic clips are great dont know why they didnt give us them straight away......have blood test tomorrow and scan to see how im responding feel really anxious about it dont know why.....nurses have now resorted to doing my blood tests on the back of my hand now they cant get it from anywhere else! 

did they let you know how many follicles you had miss monty?


----------



## caline

I'm intruigued to know about these plastic clips. What are they, and what are they for?

MissMonty, I'm glad the stimming is going well. Are you nervous about the actual EC? You'll be fine. It is all very quick. I'm very excited for you. Where are you at again? Do they do the day 5 transfers?

Rosie, blood from the back of the hand can't be very nice. Fingers crossed for your scan and bloods tomorrow.

Mrs G, lots of people describe a pinkish loss when they had their implantation bleed, not the brown that I am having. I normally have brown stuff a few days before AF, so, well I am pretty sure tomorrow will bring the witch with it! We'll have to see anyway.


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Rosie, I'm pleased the clips are working for you, yeah they should have given these too you from the start.

The scan was an odd experience as I could see the screen and I was focussing so much on the screen trying to work it all out that I was wasn't really concentrating on what the nurse was saying. DH came with me and he was given the job of writing down all the measurments of my follicles, he thinks the nurse was reading out the mesurments of those over 5 mm, he counted about 12 in total but thinks there were more smaller ones. I've got a few questions I need to ask at my scan tomorrow morning and this will be on top of the list. Hope all goes well for you tomorrow.


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Caline - the clips are the plastic caps you put over the glass amps to snap off the top for mixing with the stimming powders.

I'm not sure about the 5 day transfer - I'm at CARE I know they offer this but not sure if this is covered in our funding. I feel nervous about the EC, I'm not sure I like the idea of being sedated. Can't believe I started this process 4 weeks ago now.

Stay positive x


----------



## lioness168

Hang in there girls, you are all doing really well. Going through IVF is a very stressful and nerve wracking time. Take it one day at a time and just breath and believe! With EC you'll be sedated and wont remember anything, and then take time to recover and then ET will be there before you know it! As for the 2ww, well....I just did a hpt around 10 days after trigger shot to ensure it was out of my system. Then when I did test I knew it wasn't a false pos! My thoughts are with you all and pray you all get you bfp soon xoxo. :hugs:


----------



## caline

MissMonty said:


> Hi Caline - the clips are the plastic caps you put over the glass amps to snap off the top for mixing with the stimming powders.
> 
> I'm not sure about the 5 day transfer - I'm at CARE I know they offer this but not sure if this is covered in our funding. I feel nervous about the EC, I'm not sure I like the idea of being sedated. Can't believe I started this process 4 weeks ago now.
> 
> Stay positive x

Oh, I see (about the clips).

I am sure CARE would do 5 day transfers as they are one of the bast places I think. We had our cycle on the NHS and had a day 5, so I'm sure you will be covered.

The sedation is fine. It made me dizzy for about 15 seconds, then I relaxed back and took some deep breaths and that was it. I had the experience of feeling some of it, but I am totally sure that was a one off, and doesn't normally happen. The next thing I knew I was being wheeled out. Stayed a little dizzy for about 5-10 mins, then felt fine. Had some paracetamol as I was sore with what felt just like period pains, then after half an hour got up and had a wee (after nice tea and buiscuit). 

Try not to worry, honestly. Its all very quick.


----------



## MissMonty

Morning Ladies

Had a scan this morning, seems all is still going well with stimming, have enough menopur to last until Sunday, was told EC would be on Monday earlier on in the week but nurse today told me I am penciled in for Wednesday next week. She told me that I will stop using menopur on Sunday or they may have to call me later to let me know if I need a higher dose. Have to go back for another scan tomorrow.

Just wondering if you continued with menopur right up until EC or did you have a couple of days off?

Not sure why but feel really tearful today, got a mega busy day at work, got to work thorough from 11am unitl 8pm today without much of a break, starting to feel really stressed now :wacko:


----------



## Aphrodite

Aw Miss Monty I really feel for u it must be a stressful time :hugs:
It does scare me to think Ill have to go through all this, especially the injecting side. Im not needle phobic or anything, but I just cant imagone doing it myself! DH wont do it so Ill jave to or get my MIL to do it, which would involve going round there every day, and shes got enough on her plate as it is, so I think I will have to get over it and do it. :(

Just think of the end result. I find visualisation helps-I Imagine telling people Im pregnant, and holding my own baby in my arms. However, you are allowed to have down days. Sending lots of love!!!


----------



## caline

MissMonty, I stopped stimming on the Sunday, gave myself the Ovitrelle (trigger shot) late Monday night, then had egg collection on Wednesday, so sounds the same as for you.

I was very tearful towards the end of stimming. Sat in handover at work fighting back tears for no good reason! I just think it is a very emotional time and you have all the hormones careering through you. Its not suprising you are emotional. Are you having sometime off over EC/ET time? 

You may find they change the day of EC. I was told at one point that they may 'coast' me for a few days because my hormones were high and I was very well stimulated. But that didn't happen, which is maybe why I got the OHSS.

Anyway, hang in there and try and rest as much as possible.


----------



## MrsR32

Miss Monty - DH and I watched "P.S. I Love You" on Sunday and I couldn't stop crying for about an hour - and I haven't started any drugs yet! So I'm sure you being tearful at the moment is very normal! Stimming sounds like it's going well for you so keep positive x

Caline - fingers crossed for you that this is implantation bleeding x

As for me, I had a set-back today as my GP just called to say the results of my repeat smear test were also abnormal so I'm being referred for a colposcopy where they'll do a biopsy. This means we have to delay starting our first IVF cycle (I was due to start DR a week on Saturday) so everything's on hold until I get the results of the colposcopy. Realistically I reckon this will delay us by two months. I'm gutted to say the least, no chance of a 2010 baby for us now.


----------



## caline

Oh no! Poor you. That must be very frustrating. Have you had colposcopys before? I'm so sorry to hear that you will have to delay. You still might squeeze in a 2010 baby though xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
MrsR32, sorry you'll have to delay. It's so hard to wait and wait, but your time will come.
Caline, I've got my fingers double crossed for you.
Missmonty, I would expect at least a few really emotional moments in this process, and not necessarily at the moments we'd think. How have you been feeling on the stims in general? Any side effects?

How are my fellow down reggers doing? For me, it doesn't feel like there's much to report- the injection is really not bad at all, and now that AF has gone, I haven't been feeling too much. I'm getting really excited for stims to start, but I'm trying to hold back since I could go in there on Friday and have them tell me that I need to down regulate for another week. A week seems like a long time right now, but I know it's not so bad.


----------



## caline

I desperatley need advice girls!

I am still having brown discharge, but no fresh bleeding. I am 14 days post EC, and 9 days post transfer. I gave my self the HcG shot on the 4th January, 16 days ago.

This morning I did an early response HPT with my first urine of the day, and it has a faint line on it. I then did a boots cheapie and internet cheapie, both negative.

Then, this afternoon I did a clearblue digital, which was negative, then I did an early response again, and got the same faint line as this morning.

I don't know what to think. I am thinking is it still the HcG shot from the 4th being picked up? I did do an internet cheapie over the weekend and it was negative, so assumed the shot was out of my system. I am also having the brown stuff which is so normal for me just before my period.

Please advise!!


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies... its been awhile for me longing on... just too little time in the day... work has been very chaotic!! 

Brooklyn1.. im doing ok... just got my af today... still down regging... day 11...this af feels very heavy... ive been listenining to a self hypnosis cd for ivf and find that im far more relaxed and sleep better!! Great!

Caline.. i think you should still keep your hopes up... if all tests were negative then its another story! Perhaps try tomorrow am first thing and see then! Fingers crossed you get your bfp!!! It aint over till its properly over!!!

Miss Monty... good luck for upcoming EC... what side effects did you have in stimming...


----------



## gumb69

caline - try one tomorrow with FMU. fingers crossed for you


----------



## gumb69

i'd say the hcg shot is out of your system by now. i was always told 7 -10 after my last injections. so it sounds positive x


----------



## Mrs G

Caline, I reckon trigger will be long gone by now. Early response tests will prob be 10mui (was it frer?), whereas digis are 25 so need more hcg to show positive (not sure about boots?). I always used superdrug which are 10mui, I was too much of a chicken for digi!! I'd def test in the morning with the most sensitive test you have. Got everything crossed. keep us posted.

xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies - soooo please work is over for today - what a day!

Aphrodite - I can't do the injections myself either, DH has been doing them for me, he struggled the first few times but he's becoming quite the expert, he even made a comment about becoming a first aider at work!! Bless him te he he. Do you think your DH will give it a go, have you had the injection training yet?

Caline - CARE have told me they advise not to test until 16 days after HcG shot, I don't fully understand how the HcG shot can affect a test result but they reckon it can some how. I know it must be really diffcult but try and hold in there, and don't give up hope yet. I reckon the TWW is the most difficult part of the whole IVF process :hugs:

Brooklyn and Breeze - I've had a few side effects, mainly sleepless nights, been going to the loo more and in the middle of the night but that could be all the water I'm drinking, I'm starting to feel a little bloated but its not too bad. Brooklyn my AF was heavy but got lighter it did last for 10 days which was a pain.

MrsR32 - sorry to hear about the smear, that adds just more pressure at this stressful time, I hope they sort everything out and that you are able to start your treatment sooner rather than later :hugs:

Well I was so busy at work that I missed a call from CARE - they called DH instead and told him that I have to up my menopur to 3 powers a day for the next 4 days, I'm worried now that my follicles aren't growing as much as they should be. Did anyone else have their dose increased during stimming?


----------



## caline

Thanks girlies.

I might test with FMU tomorrow with the early response test. I think thats the most sensitive one I have. My trigger was 6500iu and I have read on most places that this should have gone by 10-12 days after giving it. I'm 16 days after now.

MissMonty, at least they are monitoring you closely and they must feel that you would benefit from a bit more of a boost. I wouldn't worry, they know what they're doing.


----------



## Aphrodite

Did u test Caline? Hows it going, u feeling OK? X


----------



## caline

I tested with another First response early result and got a still faint but darker than yesterdays line. I was starting to feel hopeful but just been to the loo and I have a tinge of fresh blood on the toilet paper when wiping.

I guess AF is arriving, and maybe what I've had is a chemical pregnancy?? The test today is very obviously positive, and the shot has to be out of my system by now (17 days).

This bit is sooo tough! I am at work today and tomorrow, so I guess my mind will be taken off of it. Not sure what to do. I can't ask the clinic and we were specifically told not to test before 23rd. I'm in turmoil!!!

As I work at a hospital I could send some blood for HcG levels. But if this is positive and AF arrives, then it may make it harder to deal with.


----------



## Dilek

Hi Caline, I am sorry for the bleeding. I am so happy thats its a BFP on the test. The trigger shot it def out of your system. You are right it could possibly be a chemical or you are pregnant. I have read of many women bleeding red blood through 1st tri and everything is ok. Only time will tell. I know its going to be hard but i hope the time passes quick and the 23rd is here ASAP.


----------



## Aphrodite

This soooooo sucks for u hun! Why cant it be a simnple yes or no?! That line is such a positive thing though. At least u have work to take ur mind off for a couple of days then u can call the clinic and find out what the hell is going on!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

Thank you so much for supportive posts, it really does help. I just have more brown stuff coming, no more fresh as yet. Could I be making myself bleed by putting the pessary in? It fell out a few days ago and since then I do push it up as hard as I can! The fresh tinged stuff was about an hour or so afterwards.

These next 2 days can't go quick enough, then hopefully by Saturday I will know one way or the other. At least then I can discuss with the clinic. I am sure they won't want to discuss anything before I've tested on Sat.

Why are you feeling down Doodar? How's everything going for you?


----------



## gumb69

good luck Caline


----------



## Dilek

Can you not call the clinic and speak to a nurse? I know they tell you not to test but they all know no one can ever wait that long. Give them a call and ask about the presseries, maybe they might suggest to do 3 instead of 2 a day or give u some reassurance that its all OK.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## gumb69

doodar - you've every right to be annoyed.
i hope your DH SA comes back better than before.


----------



## brooklyn1

Doodar, that does sound incredibly frustrating. To me that sounds like malpractice- if testing the fluid is a standard part of the procedure, he should have done it, and if he didn't do it, then it's malpractice...I'm so sorry you're dealing with that on top of the prospect of IVF.

Caline, wow, I am feeling for you today, I know the waiting must be tough right now, but that bfp is such a good sign! It was interesting to hear Mrs. G's experience- it is definitely possible to be bleeding and still be pregnant. Remember, AF hasn't come yet! 

As for me, one day left until I go to get my scan to see if I've down regged enough. How do they determine if you're fully down regulated- I know they do a scan to see your lining (how thin should it be?), and do they also look at the ovaries, do a blood test??


----------



## gumb69

do you start down regging on the first day of your AF or when do they decide?
does it take long to down reg? sorry for the questions.


----------



## Aphrodite

Im wondering that too gumb-what day of your cycle do u start down regging on. If I knew that I would know a bit better where ill be on however many weeks or months!

Doodar I totally agree with Brooklyn-To me thats malpractice and I would be suing if it were me, because if ur hubby was put through that op for nothing AND you were PAYING for it, not only would I want the cost of the operstion but compensation for assault and battery on your hubby as they cut him open for no reason!! I can imagine how awful this must be, to have to go through all this before you've even had IVF, and then for the doctor to f**k up. Major hugs hun :hugs: .

I tell you what though, although you feel fed up which you have every right to be, you sound like a strong lady, Id be doing worse things at this point, completely irrationally I might add., You are strong and you can get through this! We're all behind you x x x


----------



## Rosie06

doodar i would be feeling exactly the same hun

caline i really have my fingers crossed for you, but ring the nurses thats what they are there for they will understand.

miss monty how are things going have you found out when you have your trigger shot yet?

my scan and blood test went ok yesterday howeve i found out that because im having an assisted cycle that depending how many follicles i have ie if its more than 3 they will cancel my cycle and they prefer you to have a 3 mth break before they start another cycle, my scan showed i had two dominant folicles and 3 not far behind so i was borderline as to if thy would cancel it it all depended on my blood test......well consultant decided to give me the go ahead but he reduced the trigger shot from 10000 to 5000 but they didnt tell me why.
have to start pessaries on friday not looking forward to that!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

Doodar, thats terrible!! Was it the NHS? Could you look into complaining and possible receiving some compensation towards the treatment you now have to fund because of the surgeons mistakes?

Rosie, fingers crossed for your cycle, and don't worry about the pessaries, they aren't that bad. I never thought I'd say it but I do favour giving them rectally, just because it seems do much less messy!

As far as whats been going on with me, I sent an HCG blood test off yesterday at work, and it came back the same evening at 18. I have read on the internet that this is a borderline result. Anything above 5 is possibly pregnant, but they like it to me over 25 for a definate positive. I have tested (POAS) again this morning with the same kind of test, and I got a faint again, but it is fainter than yesterday morning. 

When I did it yesterday I had held my wee for about 7 hours while this morning it was about 4 and a half hours. Would this affect the result much? Would there have been less hormone in todays wee because it wasn't in my baldder for as long?

This is totally doing my head in now. I am working today (having only slept for 4 hours), so I may try and speak with one of the reg's/consultants and see what they think. I may look at sending more bloods tomorrow, as stuff on the internet says its an upward trend that is important, not so much the levels. 

I haven't got a good feeling about this at all, its all too wishy washy with nothing definite. If todays line had been darker.....

Anyway, please let me know your thoughts, as its helping me get through this. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Aphrodite

Argh Caline this is so awful for you, like someone is playing a cruel trick on you!! Who would have thought it could be so complicated?

Notthat I know anything, but I suppose 18 is a good level, its better than, 6 say. Ur body could just be slow to respond to pregnancy. Bloods today are a good idea cause then ur right u can see an upward trend-However, if they're the same, it would do your head in even more.

I reckon the line could be fainter because theres less hcg in there, yeah. Dont give up hope girl hang in there!! In a couple of days you'll know for sure x x x x x


----------



## MrsR32

Caline, don't give up hope, you said that anything over 5 is possible and 25 is definate and you're much closer to the 25 than the 5 so I'd take that as a good sign. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Doodar, I struggled to understand all of your posts but I think I got the gist - he certainly sounds like he's trying to cover something up if he's avoiding your questions. I would get a letter of complaint in to the NHS Trust as soon as possible, if the surgeon performed an unnecessary procedure or messed it up due to incompetence, you should be entitled to compensation - particularly if you are now going to have to pay extra for fertility treatment which would have been unecessary had he done the operation correctly. I wish you luck with this, I don't normally believe in sueing a cash-strapped NHS but in your case you should not be financially worse-off because of a surgeon's mistake.


----------



## caline

To be honest I feel like the whole last 2 and a half years have been a cruel trick, and this is just the cruelest trick of them all. I have not slept properly now for 2 nights, and have been at work too. Only slept for 4 hours last night. This is wearing me out now. I am exhausted.

I spoke to one of the Obstetric/gynae consultants on labour ward today (where I work) and she couldn't tell me anything that I didn't already know. She said my HCG levels should at least double in 48 hours, but to do the next test no less that 48 hours from the last. I may leave it til Sunday, just so I know for sure that enough time has passed for the doubling to happen.

I started getting period like cramps on the way into work, and was nearly in tears when I got there. Infact I had to go and hide in the loo and compose myself when someone asked me 'are you ok, you don't look your usual self'. Anyway, only more brown stuff today, no fresh so thats one good thing.

I am going to wait til tomorrow to call clinic, as thats my test day anyway. Then I will call them and ask for advice. They can't blame me really for sending off my levels given where I work and the ease of doing it!

Thank you all for listening to me drivel on about my brown stuff, my tests, and all my general moaning. I have to say, this is the hardest part of the whole process. Give me egg collection any day!!!!


----------



## gumb69

i really feel for you. 
it's the most horrific feeling in the world. wanting a baby so badly and then seeing blood.
but it's brown so that's a good sign, it's old stuff. 
plus i read on a forum somewhere that hcg's levels don't always follow the normal for IVF i.e doubling so don't worry too much if they didnt' double. 
easier said than done not worrying and being exhausted. it's emotionally exhausted and people just don't get it when they've not been through it. 
the cramps could be your bean getting snug inside.
it's not over yet. xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

caline, this is just torture, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Just hang in there two more days and you should have your answer. Lots of :hugs:

I went to the clinic today and I'm ready to start stims tomorrow! Now I'm getting nervous about all of that mixing and the big needles. I'm starting out with a lot of meds it seems- three vials (225 IU) of bravelle (which I think is the same as menopur) and then one vial of repronex (which is an LH/FSH combo). I guess maybe because of my age? Or am I wrong and this is not a lot compared to others' doses? Any tips for mixing?


----------



## Rosie06

caline i have everything crossed for you but i agree witht the others your results are closer to 25 there is still every chance for you.

the pessaries are not as bad as i thought but they are bit messy.... last night i was doubled with stomacg pains but haad my trigger on wed do you tink this couldd be ov pains?


----------



## caline

Thanks gum, I read something about HCG levels being different in IVF pregnany, and not being as high initially too. Just can't stop thinking the brown stuff is what I get on a normal cycle a few days before AF. I guess I am so used to being disappointed when the brown turns to red that I am just expecting it to happen.

brooklyn, great news that you are down regged and ready to stim! I didn't have to mix but had gonalF which was given with a nifty little pen device, so can't advise on the mixing, sorry. But get stimming and let us know how you get on.

Rosie, think the trigger kinda ripens the follicles prior to egg collection (although I might be wrong). Has the pain gone away now? Maybe it was your ovaries enlarging. Was the pain low down at the front. Thats where I had pain with the OHSS, coz my ovaries were huge (apparently). So was your egg collection today?


----------



## Rosie06

still getting pain slightly really low down at the front phoned nurses earlier and she said its pretty normal and if i want i can take some paracetamol, altough i am worried about ohss as they said im at slightly higher risk because of pcos and my age. 

we havnt had egg collection as our pct gave me 3 assisted and 3 ivf/icsi so the only thing different with ivf is the ec and with the assisted they tell us when to have ntercourse takes the romance out of it but you gotta do what you gotta do! they do it this way to give us more chances plus i suppose if we do go through the full ivf/icsi i know how the drugs will effect me only thing i wont know about is ec 

x


----------



## caline

Oh, I see. So they stimulate ovaries then time your ovulation then you go home and BD? So have they got to be careful not to overstimulate you then? How many follicles can you have? 

I was told to drink at least 3 litres a day with the OHSS and it resolved within about 5 days. Start drinking plenty now, then that will help prevent it.


----------



## Rosie06

yep thats right, any more than 3 dominant follicles and they cancel the cycle at that point i was very borderline i had 15 & 18 follicles but had 2 dominant ones but 3-5 that werent far behind and thats what was causing concern the rest were less than 12mm in size.

i do drink quite a lot of water but 3lts is a lot can you add juice to it and does that still count?


----------



## MissMonty

Blimey its been really busy on here today - sorry if I miss anyone out - I really hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Doodar - sounds like you are having a rough time, you should defo take this further, how awful for you and your DH :hugs:

Caline - keep hanging on in there, there's some good advice from the other ladies, I'm not sure I would be able to keep it together at work, I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Brooklyn - yay for starting stims tomorrow :happydance: things will start moving quickly now. We've been mixing the vials of menopur, DH has been doing them all, it takes some getting used to but you'll be fine. I started on 2 vials but its been increased to 3. No tips really other than make sure you give yourself lots of time to prepare the meds the first few times. Good luck for tomorrow x

Well I got myself in a right state today. Had a scan this morning, I have several follicles between 12 - 14mm on my right ovary but my left isn't doing so well. The clinic was so busy today and we didn't have much time to ask questions so went away feeling really upset and worried something wasn't right, they said they would contact me later in the day to let us know if the meds need increasing. Anyways after spending most the day stressing out worried soemthing was about to go wrong they called to say I can stay on 3 vials and that everything is looking good, they explained that lots of women usually have a more dominant ovary and it was nothing to worry about. Got to go back on Monday afternoon and still looking at EC on Wednesday fingers crossed [-o&lt;


----------



## Dilek

Caline i just want to mention something, I dont know where u are post ec. When i had my bloods checked i think it was 17 days post ec it came up at 135 i think. I remember a few girls having ivf at the same time and they also came up with the same result it being in the 100s. I dont want to be a downer at all just give u my experience.

It could possibly be a late implanter and im hoping ur still in with a chance.


----------



## caline

We did the clinic test this morning and we weren't sure we could see anything at 3 mins then within another 20 seconds a pale line appeared. I did another first response test (these have become my favourite choice!!) and got a darker line than from the previous 3 days! 

On a downer though I have what looks like the first day of my period, some dark browny/red stuff coming out. Only thing is I have been using the pessaries rectally for past 48 hours. Ihave been getting a lot of the brown, almost mucousy stuff first thing in the morning which I am thinking may possibly be the stuff I have today but it had mixed with the pessary and turned a browner colour. Maybe I have been having todays stuff all along but it looks different today as no pessary mess with it.

So, I am still no clearer on this whole thing. I am going to call the clinic in a bit and see what they say.


----------



## Lilly123

Oh Caline.. so sorry for all this uncertainty.. hope u get some positive answers soon :hugs:

Here is the latest update of 1st page - please pm me any changes / dates etc

xxxx 




https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue: - twins are here at 34.5 weeks - all is well
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Lilly123 ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: #
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :flow::angel:

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby: :pink:

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - :yipee::baby:

lioness168 - :yipee::baby:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

Meli - 

Bek74 - :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!

Beckic - :flow::angel:

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - :flow::angel:

Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby:

​

*January / February 2010 Outcome *​

Caline - :yipee::baby:

Muncho - stimming Jan 

Dilek - start stimms 13 Jan ​​
MissMonty - start down regg 23 December

Rosie06 - start down regg 27th Dec

Trying4Ever - started down regg 30 December

Chocci - ET 25 Jan [-o&lt;

Cupcake - FET ET 25 Jan [-o&lt;

Noddysgirl - ttc on hold

Breeze - start down regg 11 Jan

Mrs R32 - start down regg 30 Jan

Brooklyn1 - start down regg 7 Jan

Peartree - to start IVF end of Jan

ihavefaith - waiting to start

WishtobMama - start IVF 25 April 2010

Doodar - on IVF waiting list


​​


----------



## caline

I did a clearblue digital test after I had posted and got 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' BFP! I did the same test 2 days ago and got a negative. So, I am hoping that is a sign that my HCG levels are rising. The test is sensitive to 25miu of HCG. My blood on thus was 18, so must have risen since then.

The stuff is a dark brown tinged with red this morning and I am waiting for a call back from a nurse at the clinic. I spoke to a receptionist, who I have spoken to lots of times, and she said lots of people get brown stuff, and its from where your ovaries n stuff have been 'messed about with'. She seems to be quite knowledgable. So, brown stuff explained, but not the red tinge! 

I thought getting a BFP would be an exciting, joyful occassion, but I thought wrong! I can't even bring myself to use the little BFP icon!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Breeze

Hi Caline... we all here with everything all crossed... please be positive! At least its not a BFN from the start... there is still some hope.. esp with your clearblue result... just hang in there!!! 

Brooklyn1... you starting stimms already? Ive still got another week of Down regg to go!!! Im not sure why... my af is coming to an end... it seemed to eb a short one.. not so heavy... what does that mean? Do you think i will get another bleed?? 

Another week of down regg.... here we go! 

Hope everyone else is doing well... kinda lost track of who we have on this thread!!! its really grown!


----------



## gumb69

caline - how are you now? did the clinic phone you back i really hope so.
ihope it's a BFP for you.
hi everyone else x


----------



## caline

The nurse called back about midday. She said that the brown/red stuff I am experiencing is normal for IVF. Apparently lots of women (she said about 70%) get browny stuff following treatment. She also said that, because I had a lot of follicles (26) that a lot has been done up there and I will be pumping out tons of hormones coz of massive ovaries. She said that as long as it stays browny then I can assume all is well. She said if I was having a miscarriage it would be bright red and I'd have pain.

I am not going to send any more blood off and, like the nurse said, it doesn't tell you that you are not going to have a miscarriage, and I feel it would cause us more stress if we don't get the result we are hoping for.

So.....I am very cautiously announcing my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

We'll see how it goes and take a day at a time, and I'm not going anywhere just yet as I want to hear all about how you all get on with your cycles. 

Thank for the support :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## MissMonty

YAY - fantastic news Caline - congratulations :happydance: Well done you - you must be over the moon - I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:

Your experience will help me and those who are haven't quite finished our treatment yet so thank you for sharing. You have given us hope.

I do my last stimming injection tomorrow, looks like EC is still on for Wednesday - can't believe it has took me 5 weeks to get this far. Still really worried about my left ovary not producing many large follicles and I keep thinking something is going to go wrong before I even get to EC. Did you get and period type pains towards the end of stimming? I've been feeling a little tender today.


----------



## gumb69

congratulations caline xx great news xx


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations Caline on your BFP!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :wohoo:


----------



## ihavefaith

Hi Ladies, was wondering if anyone could tell me if they normally do the Saline uterus scan before you start taking the IVF drugs or after? or both?

thanks:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Caline - wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

congratulations caline on your:bfp: so happy for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

Thanks everyone sooooo much! as i said, I am taking one day at a time, and trying not to get too hopeful. Its very very early days and I think its going to be a tough wait again for the next 2 weeks until my scan.

ihavefaith, I'm not sure about a saline uterus scan. I have not heard of it before. Only thing I can think of is HSG but you have had a lap and dye so wouldn't beed HSG too. I had lots of internal scans along the way, but nothing with saline. Sorry I can't help but good luck with everything xxxx


----------



## brooklyn1

congratulations Caline, so exciting to see that pregnancy test say pregnant 1-2 weeks! I hear you about taking it one day at a time, but things look good!


----------



## Lilly123

ihavefaith said:


> Hi Ladies, was wondering if anyone could tell me if they normally do the Saline uterus scan before you start taking the IVF drugs or after? or both?
> 
> thanks:thumbup::hugs:

i never had that hun? :hugs:


----------



## Breeze

Hi ihavefaith... i had a saline scan at the start of my ivf procedure.. i think it was like day 21. i dont think its a 'normal' part of the ivf procedure. I had it because my clinic was having a trial for a new progesterone injection... so instead of pessaries... it will be another injection. I signed up for the trial and will only know if im chosen for it when it comes to EC. im still on down regg at the moment. The scan is ok... can be uncomfortable while the scan is taking place... i would advise taking a paracetemol / ibuprofen an hour before hand. I had to also have an antibiotic afterwards. Hope this helps. the saline opens up the uterus to give a clearer pic regarding cysts etc. 

Caline... so happy for you sweety... one day at a time...we all here for you....

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Dilek

Congrats Caline, great news :)


----------



## peartree

Congratulations Caline!


----------



## ihavefaith

Congrats Caline! Thats super exciting!Very happy 4 you!
Thankyou everyone for the info, it great to have such a support team here!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats caline!


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies,

Well I had my last stimming scan today and I have been booked in for EC on Wednesday :happydance: got to do trigger shot injection later tonight (no early night for me!) and hopefully ET will be on Friday - can't believe I've got to this point, I feel really luckly seems this is my first IVF cycle. I'm starting to seem quite uncomfortable now so looking forward to the end of the week!

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
Miss Monty, very exciting that you are so close to EC! Good luck and let us know how it goes. 

I started stims on Saturday, and the injecting part is fine. I've been feeling a bit off since the weekend though- I really don't know if it's the down regg drugs finally hitting me (I've been having headaches and some upset stomach) or if I'm reacting to the stim drugs. Anyone else have some side effects while starting the stim drugs? I can also feel activity in my ovaries and some bloating already which makes me nervous about how I'll feel after a week on these drugs...but I guess it means they're doing their job?


----------



## caline

Thats brilliant MissMonty! Well done!!! How exciting. 

Brooklyn, I started feeling a bit rubbish towards the end of down regging. Try and drink lots, that might help the headaches.

Well, all is not well with me. I have started some fresh red bleeding today and am crampy. The bleeding is getting heavier, and is bright red. The clinic say I just have to see what happens and re test in a week. If I am still testing positive then they will scan me at 6 weeks.

I have had a bad feeling about this since the brown stuff started a week ago. It kept alternating between brown and brown/red. The nurse did reassure me a bit on Saturday, but I was still certain that what I was having wasn't normal.

So, I am unnanouncing my BFP, only to wait and see what happens, but I am sure I am having a miscarriage. :cry:

Can't wait to hear how you all get on, and I am trying to look forward to having one or two of my frosties put back in the very near future.


----------



## Trying4ever

Hey Caline, you hang in there. I still have my fingers crossed for you x

MissMonty really excited for your EC on wed. Good luck.

Brooklyn hope things are well with your stimms, when is your first scan to check follies?

Breeze, its a bummer hey? They have extended DR by one week? When did youstart cd21 or cd2?

I started my DR on cd2 and have been for 4 weeks now instead of 2...I am really p****ed of now. I dont know what the hell is happening with my body. I had provera and still havent bled after 8 days. I am praying for a bleed so that my linin gcan be thin and I can start on my damn stimms! ITs just going all wrong for me! I have an exam end of Feb and I had hoped I would be in my 2WW but that might even clash with EC at this rate!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## lioness168

I have everything crossed for you Caline. Wishing you lots and lots of sticky dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## caline

Doodar, how did you get on with the trigger shot? Are you getting any side effects? I had the sorest bb's and some food adversions (tea and sweet stuff) and thought 'this is probably what its like to feel pregnant'! What time is you collection? 

Lioness, thanks for sticky dust xxxx

I am so confused and emotional today. I checked my HCG yesterday afternoon and it came back as 81. I know thats not that high but it has quadrupled since Thursday, which is what it should have done. The bleeding has stayed fresh but tailed off a bit. This morning its more like spotting, but I woke up with period cramps, which I still have. I am going to see my GP this morning, just for an opinion really, and to have it logged that I have conceived with IVF.

I was mad at the clinic yesterday. I rang when I had the first red loss at midday, and the receptionist said that a nurse would ring me back as soon as they were free. 4 hours later and nothing, so I called back (in tears by this stage), and waited another half an hour. By this time it was 4.45pm and I have been told before that the nurses go home at this time, so I called again and got put through to a nurse. I have to say she was not particulalry sympathetic. Just said I have to wait a week and do another pregnancy test and let them know the result. She said that stopping the pessaries wouldn't have caused me to bleed.

Its the first negative experience I have had with the clinic. Up until now thay have been fantastic. Made me feel like once I called in with my positive result thats their box ticked and now they're not that interested. Might be wrong but thats how it felt.

Anyway, I have no choice but to wait and see. I am expecting the bleeding to get much heavier than it is, as the drugs make the lining very thick, and what I have had so far has not been heavy. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me and maybe, just maybe my little blasto can cling on through this, and come out the other side still nicely embedded. I really really hope so.


----------



## brooklyn1

Caline, I've got everything crossed for you that this little bean sticks!


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Girls, I've decided I'm going to take my mind off the fact that I was meant to be starting DR on Saturday and now have to wait for a stupid colposcopy by following your every post and living the IVF experience through all of you for now!

Caline - the fact that your HCG levels have done what they should must be a good sign, like someone else said, you can bleed at this stage without it being a MC. Fingers crossed for you that this is the last stressful part you have to go through and that it's a sticky bean xx

Brooklyn1 - hope you're feeling better after your headaches, etc. The bloating has to be a good sign though xx

MissMonty - good luck for EC tomorrow, fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggies xx

I hope everyone else is ok too xx


----------



## muncho

Hi ladies

Can i ask a question regarding follicles. I have 9 follicles (in Dec) will this increase during IVF, im starting stimms tom and wondered if it was likely to increase


Caline, Congrats! What a journey you have had, im dreading that stage..
Thanks


----------



## Lilly123

Good luck Caline!! Fingers crossed!! :hugs:


----------



## caline

More fresh bleeding and bad cramps. My hope is dwindling very rapidly.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

MissMonty, I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Let us know how it all went.

Muncho, I think your number of follicles will increase, but everyone will respond differently to the drugs, so fingers crossed for lots of follicles.


----------



## Breeze

Caline... i really feel for you sweety... if it is a miscarriage... at least you have your frosties to look forward to... but hoping that your bean sticks through all of this!!!

Trying4ever... i started down regg on CD21 ... i still have one more week to go!!! ill be down regg for just over three weeks then!!! Got a scan booked in for next tuesday... i just hope that i can start stimms then..... seems like both of us stuck with down regg....

Brooklyn1.. hows stimm going?

Good luck for EC MissMonty... hope it goes well for you tomorrow!


----------



## brooklyn1

hi everyone,
Caline, I'm so sorry you are going through all of these ups and downs. I can't believe your clinic would be so cold about the whole thing, it just seems unfair given what you're going through. :hugs:

Breeze- you're almost done with down regging, you'll be stimming soon! Are you having any side effects at this point?

Muncho- I'm wondering the same thing about antral follicles and whether you can end up with more follicles after stimulation. It seems like you can, but probably not much more than the original count. I'll let you know what happens with me- I think they counted 13 follicles at baseline.

I've done three nights of stims injections, and things are getting better. Those first two nights were not easy with all of the mixing and transferring liquid between four different vials. But last night was easier, and I'm also feeling better than I was a few days ago. I think the down regg drugs were really getting to me and now that I'm at a lower dose of those, I'm starting to feel a bit better. Tomorrow I have my first scan to see what's going on with the eggs!


----------



## MissMonty

Hello everyone,

Caline, I'm so sorry you're going through this, I wish there was something we could do to make everything better, this must be a total nightmare for you. Thinking of you and praying all is going to be ok :hugs:

Breeze and Trying4ever, I was down regging for 3 weeks, this part seems to take forever, I hope you are both able to move onto stims very soon.

Brooklyn, I hope all goes well tomorrow at your scan, its great you're starting to feel better, I found my down regging side effects started to go after starting stims.

Muncho, I had 24 follicles at my pre treatment scan, because of this they put me on a lower dose of stims as they thought I would be at risk of developing OHSS but they ended up increasing the dose. At my last stims scan on Friday I had 12 follicles and only 6 of these are big enough, so it seems I went to other way.

Actually I'm worried about this, I really hope they get some good eggs out of these [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs G

Hi girls

Sorry not been catching up with everyone's news but just wanted to send lots of :hugs: to you all, whatever stage you are at! :kiss:

Caline, lots of sticky dust and and :hugs: to you hun. Got everything crossed.

Kath xxx


----------



## muncho

Thanks everyone for your help. i have my 1st stimm scan next tues..
Miss Monty: hopefully your 12 will grow by EC, when is EC?


----------



## caline

I had lots of pain last night, took paracetamol in the end, and also clots. One clot looked like a bit of tissue with a clear kinda bogey attached. Do you think this was my blasto? 
I am accepting now that the pregnancy is not going to proceed, and want this bit to end so we can look forward to having one of our frosties put back. We are so lucky we have some in the freezer, so no more fresh cycles for me just yet. Gotta look on the bright side.

MissMonty, thinking of you today xxxx


----------



## lynseyology

Hi Everyone, hope you don't mind me posting here. I have been on stims since last Thursday (6 days) I had my scan on Monday and everything looked fine and I was told to continue the dose but at today's scan I had to see the Doctor and was told that I am not responding to the stims and my womb lining has got less and follicles got smaller. I have to up my drugs from today and go back saturday but if I still have no response it will be abandoned. I am devastated as I was told I would be at risk of over stimulating so today's news has been a shock. Has anyone had the same experience? I need some positives to keep me going! :cry:


----------



## caline

Hi Lynseology,
Thats very frustrating for you, especially given that you were told you may over stimulate. I was only scanned on day 10 following stimming so not sure how quickly I responded. Its better that you have been scanned at this stage as you now have chance to up your doses. Maybe you are just going to need that extra boost of stimms to get your follicles growing.

Good luck with the Saturday scan. Sorry I can't offer any better reassurance.


----------



## brooklyn1

lynseyology, I'm sorry you're going through this, but I do think that things can change with a higher dose of the meds. I've got my fingers crossed that you've got a bunch of nice follies at next scan.

I just got back from my first scan (day 5 of stims), and I think it went ok. I'm feeling anxious, but I'm not sure why, probably just because it's starting to seem very real now. I had a bunch of follicles in the right ovary (I think 5 larger ones at 11-12mm and then three 10mm) and two or three in the left. So the left side is not responding as well. Is this common? Also, does anyone remember if a 10mm follicle can catch up to the 11 and 12's after day 5? They are keeping my medication dose the same.

Muncho- it looks like an ovary can produce more follicles than were counted in the baseline scan because my right ovary had 6 antral follicles I think, and today there were 8 growing. Unfortunately, all the antral follicles in the left ovary did not grow so it ends up being fewer follicles than the baseline anyway...


----------



## Breeze

Hi there ladies! Hope you all ok... Hanging on tight to the rollecoater ride of ivf!! I'm still on down regg.the side effects are getting to me now!sleep is totally disrupted,tired in the day with headaches.have been drinking loads of water which helps but I find that I'm still moody and tired!! Not long now till my scan on tuesday. Caline I'm so sorry that the lil bean didn't stick!! Thanku 4 sharing ur experiences. It helps to know what others have Been thru.


----------



## MissMonty

Hello everyone,

I had EC yesturday - it wasn't great, they only found 3 eggs, they tried to get more but my other follicles were empty or the eggs wouldn't come out. EC procedure wasn't great either, I was sedated but felt quite a bit of pain, they had to give me more drugs on two occasions and the consultant kept telling me off for tensing my bum and legs but I coundn't help it. 

Anyways they called this morning and I have 2 fertilised eggs which is great and will have ET tomorrow all being well, I feel happy I've got these 2 but dissapointed I don't have any more to freeze. I'm having this cycle NHS funded and they only allow 1 to be transfered at a time.

Trying to stay positive and I'm so happy I have 2 that have fertilitsed, but feeling really down today maybe its all the drugs still in my system.


----------



## MissMonty

Caline, I was sorry to read your post, I hope you are ok xx


----------



## caline

Why do they bother with the flippin sedation at all!!?!! Makes me so angry, and your experience sounds similar to mine. I found it quite upsetting that I was telling them it hurt but they just carried on.

Think positive, it only takes one embie, and you have 2. So, you will have 1 put back tomorrow and 1 frozen? Wishing you loads of luck for a BFP! 

I'm off to work in a bit. I need distraction and to think about something else. I am still bleeding, but its lighter now.


----------



## MrsR32

Caline - have you done another test since you called your clinic? I don't know what the chances are now but it might give you an answer one way or the other? Hope work's not too stressful for you and just provided a good distraction xx

Brooklyn1 - sounds like you've got a nice lot of follicles growing, fingers crossed it's the start of a good cycle for you xx

Breeze - you poor thing, distrupted sleep is the worst thing - are you allowed to take Nytol or anything? xx

Miss Monty - I can understand you're dissapointed, if only the NHS weren't so prescriptive about how many you're allowed to have transfered. But you've got two potential babies growing now! Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## brooklyn1

Caline, I'm sending lots of good thoughts your way.

Missmonty, I'm sorry EC was such a negative experience. But remember that it does take only one good one, so I've got my fingers crossed that you got three.

Breeze, ugh, all those side effects. I think they really start to get bad after the second week. But you're almost there!

Did anyone get extra hungry and thirsty while stimming? I've been consuming large amounts of protein and eating really healthy, and still I seem to be hungry within an hour or two of a (for me) big meal. I keep thinking my eggs are growing and needing lots of nurishment, but I could be just eating from all of the anticipation and stress of this. :shrug:


----------



## caline

I haven't done another test. Just think the HCG can still be in my system and I don't want any false hope. Clinic told me to test Monday, so I am going to send HCG levels then. 

Brooklyn, I was soooo thirsty while stimming. I think you need extra fluid to fill all those juicy follicles. I was advised to drink 3 litres a day, and found myself doing that anyway as my mouth was so dry. 

Also had the poor sleep but think that was down to getting so hungry. I was getting up in the night for toast most nights! 

Thinking of you today MIssMonty. Hope your transfer goes well xxxx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies,

I've just come back from ET :happydance: I can't believe I've got this far I feel so lucky, I felt so upset after EC and was sure I'd have nothing to put back but out of my three eggs I've got two grade 2 embro's. I've had one put back today and they are going to freeze the other. Today was so much better than EC, they gave us a picture of our embro and also we got pictures of the embro being placed into my uterus. I've been told to have another week off work, which feels odd as although I feel a little tender today I'm sure I'd be ok to go back to work on Monday but I'm going to do what I'm told. My test date if 14th Feb - it would be so perfect to get a positive result on valentines day [-o&lt;

Brooklyn - I too got mega thirsty while stimming, I've been going to the loo much more too! Sounds like everything is going well for you - wishing you lots of luck x

Caline - thinking of you and hoping that your dreams come true on Monday :hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

lynseyology said:


> Hi Everyone, hope you don't mind me posting here. I have been on stims since last Thursday (6 days) I had my scan on Monday and everything looked fine and I was told to continue the dose but at today's scan I had to see the Doctor and was told that I am not responding to the stims and my womb lining has got less and follicles got smaller. I have to up my drugs from today and go back saturday but if I still have no response it will be abandoned. I am devastated as I was told I would be at risk of over stimulating so today's news has been a shock. Has anyone had the same experience? I need some positives to keep me going! :cry:

Hi lynseyology and big :hugs: I was put on a lower dose of stims as like you I was told I would be at higher risk of over stimulating, on day 6 scan everything looked perfect but on day 8 not much had happened so my dose was increased for the last 3 days. I did not respond as well as they hoped but by day 10 I had a few large follies and they told me I was be ok to go to EC, at EC they only found 3 eggs but thankfully 2 of those have turned into grade 2 embies. They told me that they do not usually see people until day 10ish so hopefully all will be ok and they will give you a bit more time, let us know how you get on x


----------



## lynseyology

MissMonty said:


> lynseyology said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, hope you don't mind me posting here. I have been on stims since last Thursday (6 days) I had my scan on Monday and everything looked fine and I was told to continue the dose but at today's scan I had to see the Doctor and was told that I am not responding to the stims and my womb lining has got less and follicles got smaller. I have to up my drugs from today and go back saturday but if I still have no response it will be abandoned. I am devastated as I was told I would be at risk of over stimulating so today's news has been a shock. Has anyone had the same experience? I need some positives to keep me going! :cry:
> 
> Hi lynseyology and big :hugs: I was put on a lower dose of stims as like you I was told I would be at higher risk of over stimulating, on day 6 scan everything looked perfect but on day 8 not much had happened so my dose was increased for the last 3 days. I did not respond as well as they hoped but by day 10 I had a few large follies and they told me I was be ok to go to EC, at EC they only found 3 eggs but thankfully 2 of those have turned into grade 2 embies. They told me that they do not usually see people until day 10ish so hopefully all will be ok and they will give you a bit more time, let us know how you get on xClick to expand...

Thank you so much for your reply, it has made me feel much better. I am feeling more hopeful as I can feel twinges in my ovaries, almost like when I am due to start my period. Is that a good sign? I am also very thirsty which I have read here that other people were like that when stimulating. I go back tomorrow so will post an update. I had accupuncture last night to help stimulation so hopefully that, the increased dose and an easy, restful day today will help. I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
Missmonty, that is really good news. I'm crossing my fingers for your embie!

Lyseyology, sounds like you may just be a slow starter, I really hope things look good at your next scan.

I just got back from my scan this morning- the doctor said everything is looking really good with my lining and the follicle growth, so he's keeping my dose the same. I couldn't keep up with all the numbers he was calling out to the nurse, but it sounded to me like I've still got the 7 follicles that are maturing at the same pace and maybe a few smaller ones. I'm feeling ok about the number and just trying to stay focused on those ones becoming mature and healthy and ready for fertilization. He said I should be doing EC on Wednesday.


----------



## Aphrodite

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you brooklyn and MissMonty-What a perfect date to test! Im in to cool dates at exciting times of life hehehe.


----------



## caline

MissMonty, thats brilliant news! Glad it all went well. Take the time off to give the embie the best possible chance. You're lucky getting photos! Wish I had some pics.

Brooklyn, all sounds very positive. They must be happy with your progress if keeping stim dose the same. Roll on wednesday.

I poas today and it was a BFN, so its bye bye blasto :cry:


----------



## Mrs G

So sorry Caline :hugs:

xx


----------



## brooklyn1

I'm so sorry Caline lots of :hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

I'm really sorry Caline sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Im so so sorry Caline :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Wanted to also say good luck to MissMonty :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

I am so sorry caline - I have been "secretly" reading this thread. I was really hoping for you and can only imagine the upset. I hope you can have a fet or another fresh cycle again soon!


----------



## Breeze

Hi Ladies...

MissMonty.. so happy for you that you have come so far... hope that your embie makes itsetlf very comfy in you!

Caline.. so sorry sweety!Take it easy ok... try and get some rest to recover and prepare yourself for your future FET.

Brooklyn1.. sounds like stimming going well!!!

Lynseyology... from what ive heard other ladies say, its a good sign feeling the twinges in your ovaries! Wishing you the best

As for me... still down regg... ive got scan tuesd... cannot wait... please keep fingers crossed ladies that i can start stimming. the side effects of down regg have been really bad from yesterday, im on day 20 of Down regg now.. and im having hot flushes, keep forgetting things and get things confused, i just feel off if that makes any sense!! I hope that they get better when stimm starts!!! I also just found out that a friend of ours is pregnant... im happy for her and her hubby! But also deep down in my heart just felt really sad! I know you ladies would understand!!! What would i do without you wonderful ladies on this thread!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## lynseyology

Hi all, well we went to the hospital for a scan and blood test to see if I had responded to the upping of the stim drugs but unfortunately things had not progressed as they should, although things had got bigger and the womb lining was thicker we were told it had not come on enough and therefore the treatment has ended. The Doctor informed me that i need to wait for another period and then start the short protocol but this was not confirmed and I have to book a review appointment. I am very disappointed but trying to look at this as a 'false start' and they just got the dose wrong. :cry:


----------



## muncho

Caline, sorry to hear about your news, Just a bum. all that time and energy.Im not lookign forward to the 2ww! Ho wlong before you can use FET?

breeze, i have my 6 day stimm scan on tues. hope your goes well. 

Lynseyology: i responed to your post on another thread. :(

I have been stimming for 3 nights - today will be my 4th. When should i expect to feel anything. im paranoid nothing is happening, I know its early


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

Really sorry some of you are having bad news. :hugs: Know it's corny, but it kept me going - DON'T STOP BELIEVING.

Kath xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## caline

Thanks girls :flower:

I am finding it hard to get my head around what has happened, but keep reminding myself that we are so lucky having our 7 frosties!! My HCG had dropped back to 4 yesterday so tomorrow I am going to call the clinic and tell them what has happened, cancel my 6 weeks scan cry:) and ask for an appt asap to discuss FET. I imagine I will have to wait a whole cycle before booking in, so am probably looking at March as the earliest.

Munch, I didn't really feel anything with the stimming, more with the down regging. My overies didn't get uncomfortable until after EC when I got OHSS. Up until then I felt quite good, just maybe a bit tearful and emotional.

MissMonty, hope you;re 2ww flies by and you get your BFP on Valentines Day.


----------



## muncho

Thanks Caline. Its hard to stay positive so you seem to be doing really well. all this effort we put in, emotions etc etc and sometimes its all for nothing. And on top of that you have to try to stay positive 
My sister got bfp on each FET, so maybe that may help you a little x


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies,

Lynseyology - I'm sorry you've had to stop treatment. I hope you are able to start the short protocol very soon, next time they will know exactly what dose to give you and I really hope the next cycle will end much more positively :hugs:

Caline - this must be a very difficult time for you :hugs: I hope you get your appointment very soon.

It's been an odd few days for me, I've been feeling quite light headed and uncomfortable. My embie is 5 days old now (had ET on Friday), I'm off work this week, CARE gave me a letter advising to have this week off work.

Some friends poped by yesturday with flowers and card totally by surprise, they had heard I had had an operation (DH told work he needed some time off to take me to hospital for an little op on day of EC and ET, he plays football with a couple of colleagues and friends and when DH was not at football this week these colleagues told the others I had had an op and he was looking after me at home) I felt so guilty as they do not know I've just had IVF and I felt like a complete fraud!! Anyway it was really nice to see them and I felt touched that I had some friends who were worried about me.

I've decided not to feel guiilty about not going to work this week - about 20 months ago I was made to move teams as my previous team was over staffed, can you believe that I was the one who had to go because 'I was the only memeber of staff at risk who did not have any children' I ended up taking a demotion, I tried to appeal but without sucess - so sod them I'm gonna take full advantage of this week off and chill to the max!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Muncho - I didn't really feel anything until towards the end of stimming and even then it wasn't much, I was expecting to have all sorts of pains and twinges, I think everyone reacts differently - good luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
Missmonty, I'm crossing my fingers for your embie. Definitely enjoy this week, and remember, even if you're not feeling like you're sick, it is important to rest and relax, so you deserve to take full advantage of the week.

Breeze, good luck at your scan tomorrow, you're about ready to start Stims!

Muncho, I can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed there's lots of follicles.

Caline, I hope you're doing ok and looking ahead to the FET. It's so hard, but it's great you don't have to go through the whole process again.

Lynseyology, now that they know you need the short protocol, things should be much smoother next cycle. It will be here before you know it.

I had my last scan before EC today. I am so ready for EC- feeling a little bloated, but more so just sore and achy in the ovary area. I know they told me I won't ovulate on my own, but I'm freaked out about it because I feel pain like ovulation and today I had tons of EWCM...I guess that's normal? Anyway, EC on Wednesday, and they counted about 10 follicles over 16mm today. We'll see how many are actually in there. Tonight we do the big, scary needle in the butt trigger shot.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

had to come and say goodbye as my ivf/fet journey is over for now at least. I phoned up 2 weeks ago after working myself up all day, about using my last 2 frozen embryos when they nicely told me i have to pay (so wish they had told me after my miscarrage that i wasnt allowed anymore NHS treatment). i lost my job just before christmas so really cant afford it at the moment. we are going to pay to keep them in storage for a year and see how our finances are hopefully i can get a job soon as what little savings we do have are going fast. 

I want to say thanks to everyone for all the support you've given me. It really helped a lot to talk to people going through the same as me because non of my friends really understand. 

i will be checking in once in a while to see how your all getting on and will be around the site as a friend has offered to be a donor so may try a few home insemination (not defo yet a lot of talking needs to be done first)

want to wish you all best for your treatments and hope to see many more :bfps: from this thread :dust::hug::hugs: xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## lynseyology

brooklyn1 said:


> hi ladies,
> Missmonty, I'm crossing my fingers for your embie. Definitely enjoy this week, and remember, even if you're not feeling like you're sick, it is important to rest and relax, so you deserve to take full advantage of the week.
> 
> Breeze, good luck at your scan tomorrow, you're about ready to start Stims!
> 
> Muncho, I can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed there's lots of follicles.
> 
> Caline, I hope you're doing ok and looking ahead to the FET. It's so hard, but it's great you don't have to go through the whole process again.
> 
> Lynseyology, now that they know you need the short protocol, things should be much smoother next cycle. It will be here before you know it.
> 
> I had my last scan before EC today. I am so ready for EC- feeling a little bloated, but more so just sore and achy in the ovary area. I know they told me I won't ovulate on my own, but I'm freaked out about it because I feel pain like ovulation and today I had tons of EWCM...I guess that's normal? Anyway, EC on Wednesday, and they counted about 10 follicles over 16mm today. We'll see how many are actually in there. Tonight we do the big, scary needle in the butt trigger shot.

Sending lots of good luck to you xxx


----------



## MissMonty

Hey Brooklyn, I hope all goes well on Wednesday - wishing you lots of luck. I was really worried about the trigger shot, we got the vials out the fridge 15 mins before and good job we did as it took DH that long to prepare it - not because its difficult to prepare but because he was so nervous about spilling any, but all was fine. Actually I was really surprised as it was not too bad at all, many of the stimming jabs were worse!! I hope all goes well x

Wrightywales - I'm sorry things have been put on hold for you - wishing you lots of luck foe the future :hugs:


----------



## Dilek

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> had to come and say goodbye as my ivf/fet journey is over for now at least. I phoned up 2 weeks ago after working myself up all day, about using my last 2 frozen embryos when they nicely told me i have to pay (so wish they had told me after my miscarrage that i wasnt allowed anymore NHS treatment). i lost my job just before christmas so really cant afford it at the moment. we are going to pay to keep them in storage for a year and see how our finances are hopefully i can get a job soon as what little savings we do have are going fast.
> 
> I want to say thanks to everyone for all the support you've given me. It really helped a lot to talk to people going through the same as me because non of my friends really understand.
> 
> i will be checking in once in a while to see how your all getting on and will be around the site as a friend has offered to be a donor so may try a few home insemination (not defo yet a lot of talking needs to be done first)
> 
> want to wish you all best for your treatments and hope to see many more :bfps: from this thread :dust::hug::hugs: xoxoxoxoxox

Thanks writy for your best wishes, we went through our 1st cycle back in May last year. God doesnt time fly by, but it always feels like its dragging. I hope you can save real quick and be reunited with your FETs.:kiss:


----------



## wrightywales

Dilek said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> had to come and say goodbye as my ivf/fet journey is over for now at least. I phoned up 2 weeks ago after working myself up all day, about using my last 2 frozen embryos when they nicely told me i have to pay (so wish they had told me after my miscarrage that i wasnt allowed anymore NHS treatment). i lost my job just before christmas so really cant afford it at the moment. we are going to pay to keep them in storage for a year and see how our finances are hopefully i can get a job soon as what little savings we do have are going fast.
> 
> I want to say thanks to everyone for all the support you've given me. It really helped a lot to talk to people going through the same as me because non of my friends really understand.
> 
> i will be checking in once in a while to see how your all getting on and will be around the site as a friend has offered to be a donor so may try a few home insemination (not defo yet a lot of talking needs to be done first)
> 
> want to wish you all best for your treatments and hope to see many more :bfps: from this thread :dust::hug::hugs: xoxoxoxoxox
> 
> Thanks writy for your best wishes, we went through our 1st cycle back in May last year. God doesnt time fly by, but it always feels like its dragging. I hope you can save real quick and be reunited with your FETs.:kiss:Click to expand...

thanks hun. yes time does fly and a lot has happened to us both since then. its been a crazy journey that i hope i can continue which ever way we decide to go about it but for now its just me and hubby enjoying life as we did before. i do wish u all the best and will check your journal to see how your getting on
:kiss::hug::hugs:


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies.. i desperately need some advice... well i had my scan today to check if i was ready to start stimm... and alls well so the nurse gives me info for stimming. Im on Fostimon. Nurse did not mention anything about storage. Got back into my car and put the boxes on the seat next to me... passenger seat. However, as i drove home, one box fell to the floor under the feet compartment. I didnt think anything of it and had the heating on. About 20 mins later i got home, picked up the box and noticed that it was really warm.... and then read the print that said store below 25 degrees... i paniked... ran inside to fetch my temp gauge... and took the temp of the box... considering that i had left the hot car into the cold outside, the temp was 22degrees. I opened an inside box and took the temp of this and it was 18 degrees. So now im paniking that the temp of the box could have been over 25 degrees!!! any advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I feel like a real idiot!!! ive totally lost me head!!!
HELP PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## brooklyn1

hi breeze, is the Fostimon a tablet that you dissolve? If so, I'm sure it's fine if it was in a higher temp for an hour or less. I think the ones that need refrigeration are more sensitive- the tablet ones they probably mean that you shouldn't store in a really hot room for an extended period. Maybe call a pharmacy to make sure?

We did our trigger shot last night- ouch, it kind of hurt. But it's fine now, and I've just got to wait until tomorrow's EC. Can't wait for this part to be done.


----------



## Breeze

Thanks for your reply Brooklyn1...Ive got the tablet type that dissolves in water given in the box.... is it just me or does common sense just seem to vanish when on ivf!! Good luck for EC tomorrow!!! Ive got everything crossed that hopefully you will have some good eggs!


----------



## caline

Don't panic! I think it will be fine. From my nursing/midwifery experience if a drug is to be refridgerated, it is ok out of the fridge for a short period of time, and some drugs are ok for like 28 days out of the fridge. I think the main thing is, NOT to freeze them! I think that can damage the drugs. 

I would give the clinic a bell tomorrow just to reassure yourself, but I am sure it won't be a problem.

MissMonty, hope your 2ww is going ok, and you're nice and chilled.

Brooklyn, good luck for tomorrow. How was you trigger shot? I got lots of side effects, but mainly sore boobs, and diet adversions (sweet stuff and tea). Hope you are feeling well and ready for big day tomorrow.

I am feeling a bit more cheerful today. I have been reading about FET. I am interested to know what drugs are used, and if they have any side effects. Think I will get cyclogest again, and possibly some oral oestrogen too? Bad news is we have to wait 3 bleeds before we can even book it. Then I will have to down regulate befrore, so am probably looking at April before I get my blastie put back. Thats tooo long :growlmad:

My consultation is not until March 1st! I could have had an earlier one, but the March one is with a very good Dr (so the receptionist said). I may call and try and speak with a nurse just to clarify the wait time.


----------



## Trying4ever

lynseyology said:


> Hi all, well we went to the hospital for a scan and blood test to see if I had responded to the upping of the stim drugs but unfortunately things had not progressed as they should, although things had got bigger and the womb lining was thicker we were told it had not come on enough and therefore the treatment has ended. The Doctor informed me that i need to wait for another period and then start the short protocol but this was not confirmed and I have to book a review appointment. I am very disappointed but trying to look at this as a 'false start' and they just got the dose wrong. :cry:

hi really sorry to hear this..what drug and dose were you taking if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies

Caline - Iis great you're feeling a bit better, you can focus on your appointment now, I think I would like to start sooner too although remember that February is a short month and after the end of this week you've only got a few weeks to wait for your next appointment :hugs:

Brooklyn - wishing you all the best for today I really hope all goes well :hugs:

I'm still sitting in bed!! Feel so lazy. Can't believe EC was this time last week, I feel its gone really quickly, lets hope the next couple of weeks fly by too! 

Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi,

Well i guess im back here... we had IVF last year which was successful but unfortunately lost her at 24 weeks due to Hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain)

We had two frozen embryos from the first round of IVF which I think must be to blast stage since at day 3 they said they would check them the next day or the day after to see how they were doing since they were a bit slower than then rest of the embryos (that we had put back in). They said they would only freeze them if they were excellent and were lucky enough to receive a letter 2 weeks later to say two had been frozen so I guess they are really good. We have an appointment on 8th Feb to go back to the clinic and talk about having these thawed and put back in (FET) (depending if they thaw ok of course)

I gave birth on 10th Jan and i'm still waiting for my period which if on time I guess will be due around 6th Feb? 

Can i ask a few questions?

Is it possible to have your first period after birth 28 days after?

When would they put the frosties back in... around ovulation time?

What medication do you have to take and for how long before FET?

What meds do you have to take after FET, progesterone?

Do you have to have had a period before they can do FET?

Would you do a fresh IVF cycle or try the FET?

If FET doesnt work, how long after can you start a fresh IVF cycle?

I would very much appreciate ANY help and advice... I know plenty about IVF but little about FET having never been through it!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Breeze

Hi Ladies...

Thanks to Brooklyn1 and Caline for reassurance about medication. i rang clinic and they said its should be ok! Had my first stimm injection today... quite fiddly with mixing etc... but hope that it should get easier as the days go by. Got scan on monday to see how i respond! 

Brooklyn1, thinking of u today and hope that EC went well!

MissMonty.. wow its been a week already for EC for you! That has gone quickly. How are u feeling now? is it 5 days post ET for you? 

Caline... i agree with MissMonty, Feb is a short month, it will already be mid month next week! 

Sammy2009, so sorry, cannot give any info on FET, but im curious as well so any info that gets given to you will be interesting to loads of people! So sorry to hear about the loss of ur lil one!


----------



## Breeze

Ok ladies... another question for you... 

Its about having sex during ivf protocols.... during down regg... well with the loss in libido, tiredness etc, no chance of bd happening. 

Was looking at some research on the net and came across a study that encouraged bding during post ET, saying that exposure to seminal fluid actually made embies stay... and i quote
'the proportion of transferred embryos that were viable at 6&#8211;8 weeks was significantly higher in women exposed to semen compared to those who abstained'... just wanted to ask if anyone had heard of this before?? 
link is https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/15/12/2653


----------



## muncho

i heard this too but i dont know if its true. I dont know anyone who has bd after transfer

will be good to see what people think..


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well i guess im back here... we had IVF last year which was successful but unfortunately lost her at 24 weeks due to Hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain)
> 
> We had two frozen embryos from the first round of IVF which I think must be to blast stage since at day 3 they said they would check them the next day or the day after to see how they were doing since they were a bit slower than then rest of the embryos (that we had put back in). They said they would only freeze them if they were excellent and were lucky enough to receive a letter 2 weeks later to say two had been frozen so I guess they are really good. We have an appointment on 8th Feb to go back to the clinic and talk about having these thawed and put back in (FET) (depending if they thaw ok of course)
> 
> I gave birth on 10th Jan and i'm still waiting for my period which if on time I guess will be due around 6th Feb?
> 
> Can i ask a few questions?
> 
> Is it possible to have your first period after birth 28 days after?
> 
> When would they put the frosties back in... around ovulation time?
> 
> What medication do you have to take and for how long before FET?
> 
> What meds do you have to take after FET, progesterone?
> 
> Do you have to have had a period before they can do FET?
> 
> Would you do a fresh IVF cycle or try the FET?
> 
> If FET doesnt work, how long after can you start a fresh IVF cycle?
> 
> I would very much appreciate ANY help and advice... I know plenty about IVF but little about FET having never been through it!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

hi

so sorry to hear your news :hug::hugs::kiss:

i had FET on a natural cycle so had no drugs before or after transfer. i got a + opk on the wednesday and they transfered 2 embryos on the saturday. i did get pregnant but miscarried at 5+1 so i think it is well worth a try. i have 2 frozen embryos left and will be having FET again as soon as i can afford it.

xxxxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Well i guess im back here... we had IVF last year which was successful but unfortunately lost her at 24 weeks due to Hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain)
> 
> We had two frozen embryos from the first round of IVF which I think must be to blast stage since at day 3 they said they would check them the next day or the day after to see how they were doing since they were a bit slower than then rest of the embryos (that we had put back in). They said they would only freeze them if they were excellent and were lucky enough to receive a letter 2 weeks later to say two had been frozen so I guess they are really good. We have an appointment on 8th Feb to go back to the clinic and talk about having these thawed and put back in (FET) (depending if they thaw ok of course)
> 
> I gave birth on 10th Jan and i'm still waiting for my period which if on time I guess will be due around 6th Feb?
> 
> Can i ask a few questions?
> 
> Is it possible to have your first period after birth 28 days after?
> 
> When would they put the frosties back in... around ovulation time?
> 
> What medication do you have to take and for how long before FET?
> 
> What meds do you have to take after FET, progesterone?
> 
> Do you have to have had a period before they can do FET?
> 
> Would you do a fresh IVF cycle or try the FET?
> 
> If FET doesnt work, how long after can you start a fresh IVF cycle?
> 
> I would very much appreciate ANY help and advice... I know plenty about IVF but little about FET having never been through it!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> hi
> 
> so sorry to hear your news :hug::hugs::kiss:
> 
> i had FET on a natural cycle so had no drugs before or after transfer. i got a + opk on the wednesday and they transfered 2 embryos on the saturday. i did get pregnant but miscarried at 5+1 so i think it is well worth a try. i have 2 frozen embryos left and will be having FET again as soon as i can afford it.
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun... it does seem to be the case that quite a few of these FET's that I have read end in MC sadly. Its worth a try like you say... as long as you know there is a chance of this happening then at least you are a little bit prepared. I am not taking meds at the moment and testing with OPK's just in case. Do you think then that there wont be any meds? Do they not give you any to change the thickness of your uterus? I have read this so now im confused... I guess many countries are different with their methods :hugs:


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
back from my EC. It went well- got 10 eggs! I'm still feeling out of it because of the anesthesia. It was strange being under for 10 minutes- it felt like going into a really deep sleep. I'm trying to drink loads of water now to prevent OHSS, although they didn't mention that I'm at risk for it. Now I wait until tomorrow to hear the fertilization results and ET should be either saturday or monday.

breeze, glad you got an answer from your clinic about the meds. It does get easier doing the mixing. That first night Dh and I were a mess, but we got a lot better by the third night. 

That's strange about BD-ing during the tww...my clinic definitely says no sex until the blood test. I think it's because they don't want to risk an infection during that time. 

Sammy, sorry to hear about your loss. Good luck with the FET.


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Well i guess im back here... we had IVF last year which was successful but unfortunately lost her at 24 weeks due to Hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain)
> 
> We had two frozen embryos from the first round of IVF which I think must be to blast stage since at day 3 they said they would check them the next day or the day after to see how they were doing since they were a bit slower than then rest of the embryos (that we had put back in). They said they would only freeze them if they were excellent and were lucky enough to receive a letter 2 weeks later to say two had been frozen so I guess they are really good. We have an appointment on 8th Feb to go back to the clinic and talk about having these thawed and put back in (FET) (depending if they thaw ok of course)
> 
> I gave birth on 10th Jan and i'm still waiting for my period which if on time I guess will be due around 6th Feb?
> 
> Can i ask a few questions?
> 
> Is it possible to have your first period after birth 28 days after?
> 
> When would they put the frosties back in... around ovulation time?
> 
> What medication do you have to take and for how long before FET?
> 
> What meds do you have to take after FET, progesterone?
> 
> Do you have to have had a period before they can do FET?
> 
> Would you do a fresh IVF cycle or try the FET?
> 
> If FET doesnt work, how long after can you start a fresh IVF cycle?
> 
> I would very much appreciate ANY help and advice... I know plenty about IVF but little about FET having never been through it!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> hi
> 
> so sorry to hear your news :hug::hugs::kiss:
> 
> i had FET on a natural cycle so had no drugs before or after transfer. i got a + opk on the wednesday and they transfered 2 embryos on the saturday. i did get pregnant but miscarried at 5+1 so i think it is well worth a try. i have 2 frozen embryos left and will be having FET again as soon as i can afford it.
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun... it does seem to be the case that quite a few of these FET's that I have read end in MC sadly. Its worth a try like you say... as long as you know there is a chance of this happening then at least you are a little bit prepared. I am not taking meds at the moment and testing with OPK's just in case. Do you think then that there wont be any meds? Do they not give you any to change the thickness of your uterus? I have read this so now im confused... I guess many countries are different with their methods :hugs:Click to expand...

no they gave me nothing but there is nothing wrong with me its all MF. i have heard some1 on here say they had a medicated FET but cant think who.


----------



## wrightywales

sammy just been reading choccis journal and shes had a medicated FET


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> sammy just been reading choccis journal and shes had a medicated FET

Thanks hun, maybe she will see this post and advise me... if not then i will contact her. Seems weird that i remember you were here when we were trying and then now im here again with you!!! Sods law eh?

But what can you do.... back to square one! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs G

muncho said:


> i heard this too but i dont know if its true. I dont know anyone who has bd after transfer
> 
> will be good to see what people think..

We didn't, both clinic and my acupuncturist warned against it and anything else too physical too!

xx


----------



## gumb69

sammy - i was following you and i'm so sorry that you are back here again xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> sammy - i was following you and i'm so sorry that you are back here again xxx

Hi yeah, i recognice some familiar faces.... :happydance:

I will never be able to relax again with a pregnancy, you take it all for granted that all will be ok and then the stories you read on here... jesus, problems at 25 weeks, 35 eeks, bad problems. I just thought if you got over 12 weeks you were fine but at 20 weeks we were diagnosed with Hydro and I read of a girl on here at 25 weeks and 35 weeks diagnosed with the same. I will never get through another pregnancy and be able to relax. I cant. Even then the people that have had stillbirths. You never think it will never happen to you but it does sometimes. I think sometimes I wished my knowledge of all of these problems didnt exist. I have worried myself stupid now. I always panicked through the whole pregnancy, went for amnios cos my friend told me about her friend that had the nuchal fold test and all was ok and then when the baby was born it was severely handicapped with Downs and was not detected, the baby was wheel chair bound and could not function, they gave her up unable to cope... I had every test going and all was clear and then this. We had every test going but it meant nothing... At any time anything can go wrong and this makes me so scared. I am scared to go through it again :wacko:


----------



## NYCS79

Has everyone on here had successful ivf? Is there anyone still going through it? I have had 4 IUI and tried a cylce with Lupron and developed cyst. Has been two months and watiing for the cyst to go down so I can finally continue treament. This is the most frustrating thing in the world!!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey sammy just wanted to say I was sorry to hear your news to. I also followed your thread in gestational and it broke my heart. I hope you have a speedy try again at it if that is what you're aiming for. As for the period question wouldn't you have to wait for your hcg to go down to 0? Or is it different when it's a birth and not a natural mc? In either case I wish you all the best! 

Same to you to wrightywales. I hope that if you do the donor thing that it works first try for you!


----------



## muncho

Sammy so sorry to hear you story. I cant even imagine how it must feel.


----------



## Sammy2009

muncho said:


> Sammy so sorry to hear you story. I cant even imagine how it must feel.

Thanks everyone...

well i feel really gutted... i only wished if this pregnancy was not meant to be then to have let her go a lot earlier. You kind of get your hopes up by 24 weeks that all will be ok. Its cruel to just have them taken from you after all the time you have felt the movement and created that bond... watched the scans. I still cant believe I am back here really....:growlmad:


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Sammy - I'm so very sorry for all that has happened - I wish you lots of luck and best wishes for you FET :flower:


----------



## MissMonty

brooklyn1 said:


> hi ladies,
> back from my EC. It went well- got 10 eggs! I'm still feeling out of it because of the anesthesia. It was strange being under for 10 minutes- it felt like going into a really deep sleep. I'm trying to drink loads of water now to prevent OHSS, although they didn't mention that I'm at risk for it. Now I wait until tomorrow to hear the fertilization results and ET should be either saturday or monday.
> 
> That's strange about BD-ing during the tww...my clinic definitely says no sex until the blood test. I think it's because they don't want to risk an infection during that time.

Hey Brooklyn - 10 eggs thats fantastic :happydance: I really pleased all went well, waiting for the call to find out how many have fertilised can feel like forever - wishing you lots of luck :hugs:

My clinic gave me a lists of do's and don'ts after ET and bding is a don't until after test date - not sure why :shrug:


----------



## caline

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well i guess im back here... we had IVF last year which was successful but unfortunately lost her at 24 weeks due to Hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain)
> 
> We had two frozen embryos from the first round of IVF which I think must be to blast stage since at day 3 they said they would check them the next day or the day after to see how they were doing since they were a bit slower than then rest of the embryos (that we had put back in). They said they would only freeze them if they were excellent and were lucky enough to receive a letter 2 weeks later to say two had been frozen so I guess they are really good. We have an appointment on 8th Feb to go back to the clinic and talk about having these thawed and put back in (FET) (depending if they thaw ok of course)
> 
> I gave birth on 10th Jan and i'm still waiting for my period which if on time I guess will be due around 6th Feb?
> 
> Can i ask a few questions?
> 
> Is it possible to have your first period after birth 28 days after?
> 
> When would they put the frosties back in... around ovulation time?
> 
> What medication do you have to take and for how long before FET?
> 
> What meds do you have to take after FET, progesterone?
> 
> Do you have to have had a period before they can do FET?
> 
> Would you do a fresh IVF cycle or try the FET?
> 
> If FET doesnt work, how long after can you start a fresh IVF cycle?
> 
> I would very much appreciate ANY help and advice... I know plenty about IVF but little about FET having never been through it!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

So sorry to hear about your loss. Just can't imagine what you have been through. Sending lots of :hugs:

I have been doing some research and have spoken to my clinic about FET today so I thought i'd share with you what I have found out.

So, you can do FET medicated or natural. With medicated you down regulate, as for a fresh cycle, then take oestrogen tablets for about 10 days then have a scan. Once your lining is good they time FET depending on when your embies were frozen (mine are blastos so will be day 5 after ovulation). Then after the transfer you have progesterone pessaries and I think continue with the oestrogen tablets.

A natural cycle, they scan on day 10 then give you LH sticks (like OPK) and then you call them when you get the surge and they time transfer in with normal cycle. 1 think with a natural cycle is you mustn't BD during the cycle as you can ovulate and conceive naturally! Obviously ok if you have 1 embie out back, but potential for triplets or worse if you have 2 out back.

I am not sure how soon after giving birth that you will have a period. I think this is variable. I think you need to have one natural cycle before having FET. I am not sure about statistical sucess between FET and fresh cycle but would be interested to know. My clinic did tell me today that a medicated FET is about 5% more sucessful than a natural FET. 

I have beem told that I may be able to book a FET after my period in Feb (my mc bleeding is counted as one normal period), however she did say they would want to scan my ovaries before the FET cycle as I had moderate OHSS after this cycle. If they are still enlarged then I'd be advised to wait another cycle before going ahead.

I think you would have to have one natural period so they could time down regulation correctly, but I think with a natural cycle this might not be the case. 

I was also told today that after a frech cycle and a mc that my hormones would be high, and I have a higher than normal chance of conceiving this month. We do have DH's sperm count as an obstacle but that's not going to stop us trying this month.



Brooklyn, fantastic news about the eggs. Have you had your transfer? Sorry, I've lost track a bit :flower: I drank loads as was at risk of OHSS (I had 26 follicles!!), and still got it moderately but drinking and resting is the only treatment, so even if you are not at risk I would still be drinking tons.

MissMonty, you keep chillin and no guilty feelings about not being at work. I have everything crossed for your BFP XXXX


----------



## Mrs G

NYCS79 said:


> Has everyone on here had successful ivf? Is there anyone still going through it? I have had 4 IUI and tried a cylce with Lupron and developed cyst. Has been two months and watiing for the cyst to go down so I can finally continue treament. This is the most frustrating thing in the world!!

Hi

Check out the first page of the thread, there are some of us who have been incredibly lucky and are blessed to be pg.

Good luck


----------



## peartree

Hi Sammy, I followed your story from before. I'm so sorry about your loss.
Hope your stay here is going to be short. I don't know anything about FETs so can't help you there.

Hi NYCS79 - I'm only going to be starting my first cycle now. Down regging starts in 5 days.

Is anyone else starting IVF cycle roughly the same time as me? :flower:


----------



## hopesforababy

I had my first appointment with my IVF doctor yesterday and had a hyterosonogram this morning. It's really fast, but after two failed IUI's and the dr's telling us that we are not going to get pregnant naturally (testicular cancer), we are ready to jump in all the way! I will be learning as I go, so any advice/input would be greatly appreciated. I go in on Monday to get my calendar and injection training. I think I'll be starting injections next Friday! I'm so excited, and a little scared too. Good luck everyone, and thanks for letting me join!!


----------



## brooklyn1

You're right missmonty, the wait today to find out about fertilization was torture. But I got some good news- 9 out of 10 eggs fertilized! I'm so happy about that...still don't know about the quality of the embryos, but it's a start. They booked us in for a 3 day transfer on Saturday but said that they'd call us on Sat morning if they decide to do a 5 day transfer.


----------



## Lilly123

Hi all

Sammy I am so so sorry for your loss. Hope you get some positive results with a FET :hugs::hugs:

ladies here is an update of dates etc.. please send me any new dates or outcomes :hugs:



https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue: - twins are here at 34.5 weeks - all is well
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Lilly123 ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: #
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :flow::angel:

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby: :pink:

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - :yipee::baby:

lioness168 - :yipee::baby:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

Meli - 

Bek74 - :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!

Beckic - :flow::angel:

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - :flow::angel:

Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby:

​

*January / February 2010 Outcome *​

Caline - :flow::angel:

Muncho - stimming Jan 

Dilek - start stimms 13 Jan ​​

Rosie06 - start down regg 27th Dec

Trying4Ever - started down regg 30 December

Chocci - ET 25 Jan [-o&lt;

Cupcake - FET cancelled :flow::angel:

MissMonty - ET 29th January [-o&lt;

Noddysgirl - ttc on hold

Breeze - start down regg 11 Jan

Mrs R32 - start down regg 30 Jan

Brooklyn1 - start down regg 7 Jan

Peartree - start down regg 9 Feb

ihavefaith - waiting to start

WishtobMama - start IVF 25 April 2010

Doodar - on IVF waiting list


​​


----------



## Mrs G

Lots and lots of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## MissMonty

Brooklyn - wow thats fantastic - great news :happydance:

Peartree - good luck starting down regging, I found the down regging part ok - although it did seem to take a long time, once the down regging stage is over things move really quickly :hugs:

Hopeforababy - wishing you good luck, and I hope all is ok with your DH - has he fully recovered? :hugs:

Caline - I'm still chillin to the max!! Go back to work on Monday, kind of looking forward to it - it will be nice to get back to normal and hopefully it will make the last week before testing go quicker.

Well I'm trying hard not to symptom spot, feeling more bloated today and boobies feeling heavy, getting some cramps too - basically everything I get before AF - so I don't know whats going on but still got over a week before I can test anyway.

CARE called me this morning - a nurse called just to make sure I was ok and behaving myself and to remind me to make contact with them if I have any questions - I thought that was really nice of them.

I'm looking forward to watching Lost tonight!


----------



## muncho

hji ladies

Not great news to report im afraid. 
hormones and lining wa good . the 1 follicle had grown to 19mm, there is another one but its very small and they said it will not grow to be a mature egg. 
Also the 1 follicle i have may not contain an egg!!!!!!!!!!!!

The doc said its up to us what we decide, we cant bd as the ovary that contains the follicle is blocked so either way we are screwed.

We had already thought about this and we have deicded to continue. If we stop now we have 0% chance ,if we carry on we may have a 1% chance.
So all this money is going on a 1% chance that we get pg.

so here we are , DH is very upset today. i think he has felt it more as he has been with me. Normally he gets a call from me with an update, today its different as he has heard everything the nurse and the doc has said
I got the feeling they thought we were brave but bonkers
At least this way we will know one way or another for sure and we will never look back ans say 'what if'


----------



## gumb69

sorry muncho xx
so what does that mean, does that mean you can continue with IVF on another cycle xx


----------



## gumb69

sorry what i mean is, do you have to start again a new cycle x


----------



## muncho

Hi Gum. we are stilll gogin ahead with this and hope for the best. Pray there is an egg and it gets fertilised. Tues is EC xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Muncho - how upsetting for you both :hugs: I think we would do the same, like you said you will always be thinking what if. I'm sure they would tell you not go onto EC if they thought there was no chance what so ever. I wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

I'm sorry about the bad news Muncho. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I get my schedule next Monday, but in the meantime, I'm not sure about some of the terms you ladies are using. What is down regging? I guess I'll be doing it at some point, but what is it??

Thanks!


----------



## Millana

Hi Mucho,

Sorry to hear that. Remember, however, that the most dominant follicle/s are the best grade. Who knows, maybe that 1% is the best chance! I had my EC on Jan. 28, after starting down-regging on Jan. 15, I had this called Mini-IVF (minimal stimulation) and had only 2 follicles during EC and only 1 with egg. My doc decided to freeze it as my lining was not thick enough. I am to to come back on Feb. 13. I go to this NYC clinic that has "1 good egg" policy. They said the quality of the egg is more important than the quantity.

I have you in my prayers.


----------



## chocci

Hey Muncho, Sorry to hear the dissappointing news, i really hope it all works out for you XX


----------



## chocci

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> sammy just been reading choccis journal and shes had a medicated FET
> 
> Thanks hun, maybe she will see this post and advise me... if not then i will contact her. Seems weird that i remember you were here when we were trying and then now im here again with you!!! Sods law eh?
> 
> But what can you do.... back to square one! :dohh:Click to expand...

hey sammy, just seen this, dont really come on this thread much... if you want any help or info on medicated FET then just ask hun.... really sorry to hear of your loss :(

My medicated FEt was a total balls up but it is totally unusual for it to turn out like mine hun, the odds of FET working tend to be slightly lower than fresh due to the fact the embies have to be thawed but if they thaw ok and you get to transfer then apparently the odds are pretty much same as fresh

Give me a shout if you want the lowdown on the protocol :)


----------



## muncho

Thanks everyone
Millana it such a bum isnt it that EVERYTHING has to be good beofre it can go ahead. did it fertliise or have you not done that bit yet. Lots of luck xx


----------



## chocci

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well i guess im back here... we had IVF last year which was successful but unfortunately lost her at 24 weeks due to Hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain)
> 
> We had two frozen embryos from the first round of IVF which I think must be to blast stage since at day 3 they said they would check them the next day or the day after to see how they were doing since they were a bit slower than then rest of the embryos (that we had put back in). They said they would only freeze them if they were excellent and were lucky enough to receive a letter 2 weeks later to say two had been frozen so I guess they are really good. We have an appointment on 8th Feb to go back to the clinic and talk about having these thawed and put back in (FET) (depending if they thaw ok of course)
> 
> I gave birth on 10th Jan and i'm still waiting for my period which if on time I guess will be due around 6th Feb?
> 
> Can i ask a few questions?
> 
> Is it possible to have your first period after birth 28 days after?
> 
> When would they put the frosties back in... around ovulation time?
> 
> What medication do you have to take and for how long before FET?
> 
> What meds do you have to take after FET, progesterone?
> 
> Do you have to have had a period before they can do FET?
> 
> Would you do a fresh IVF cycle or try the FET?
> 
> If FET doesnt work, how long after can you start a fresh IVF cycle?
> 
> I would very much appreciate ANY help and advice... I know plenty about IVF but little about FET having never been through it!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hun just seen your questions, here are the ones i can answer:

*When would they put the frosties back in... around ovulation time?*
Depends if you do medicated or non-medicated, some hospitals give you the choice, mine didnt.... Cupcake knows more about non medicated cycles i can only really tell you about medicated cycles. The option to do non medicated will also depend on if you have adequate womb lining naturally. i.e. about 9mm naturally.

*What meds do you have to take after FET, progesterone?*
I think it can vary but generally and for me, i took one big DR injection (prostap i think) went back after 2 weeks to check lining gone and then started eostrogen tablets (3 a day) to build the womb, monitoring of lining unitil it is over 8mm. How long you use the eostrogen dpends on how your respond, cant remember days, perhaps mine was about 9 days. Then it was simply a case of booking in to do the FET, they thaw the embies on the day of transfer and ring you in the morning to tell you how they are.

*What meds do you have to take after FET, progesterone?*
Yes i was on Porg after transfer, is the same as fresh.

*Do you have to have had a period before they can do FET?*
Yes, my clinic wanted 2 natural periods, not including the one from the failed cycle. You could maybe push to do earlier but i would not advice, i think its best to be mentally and physically prepared for the cycle.

*Would you do a fresh IVF cycle or try the FET?*
Hard question for me since my FET was a disaster ..... though the outcome of mine was unusual..... i had 4 top grade embies, little and no fragmentation.... The odds for thawing of a pool of embies is 7average 70% survival rate, expect to loose say 1 out of 4..... Since i had 4 i asked for them to be thawed in twos, they rang me morning of FET to tell me that out of the first 2 one had degenerated / expired what ever you want to call it, the second of the 2 had gone from 8 cell to 3 cells remaining.... they dont like to see anymore than 50% cell loss, so i instructed them to thaw the other 2, the same thing happened, i ended with 2 embies degenrated and only 2 to transfer both with arounf 70% cell loss. If that happens to you, which it is highly unlikely (i believe perhaps a fault with the lab) i would not bother putting embies of that quality after thaw back because the 2 weeks waiting to see if those really poor quality embies would make it were the hardest of my life, with only a 5-10% chance for me that cycle due to embie quality after thaw it was awful and a waste of time. After that cycle i said i would be reluctant to do a FET ever again unless i had a pool of more than 8 embryos, i would have done another fresh cycle and saved the embies for perhaps a go in the future! Please remember the outcome of mine was very unusual though for the quality of embryo.

*If FET doesnt work, how long after can you start a fresh IVF cycle?*
2 fresh periods not including the failed cycle period. Mine was 5 days late after FET but not after fresh, not sure if it was donw to the use of Prostap injection to DR or the eostrogen tablets etc, but i hear delayed periods are common after medicated FET.

Hope this helps hun XX


----------



## Millana

muncho said:


> Thanks everyone
> Millana it such a bum isnt it that EVERYTHING has to be good beofre it can go ahead. did it fertliise or have you not done that bit yet. Lots of luck xx

I hear you. I was put on BC pill and Clomid from cd3 to cd12, hence thin endometrium.

As promised, the clinic called me the day after the EC for the fertilization status, then another call the next day for the freezing status. Both went very well. The clinic uses virtification method which they claim has better thawing survival. So I am hopefull. I am not sure what the doc's plans are though if its gonna be a medicated FET or natural. Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## brooklyn1

muncho, once again, I'm sorry this is happening, but I do like Millana's one good egg theory- I've heard it a lot during this process.


----------



## muncho

im keeping my fingers crossed there wil be an egg in there...

thanks Millana. Listen i had a prob with thin lining and i have been having acupuncture and now its REALLY good. They said so today. Have you thought about it. It may be a bit late for 13th or maybe not i dont know x


----------



## Millana

Muncho, thanks for the brilliant suggestion. Now why didn't I think of that earlier :dohh: Might be too late as you said. I have been drinking organic red raspberry leaf tea right after the EC. Hopefully that will help me a bit.


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well i guess im back here... we had IVF last year which was successful but unfortunately lost her at 24 weeks due to Hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain)
> 
> We had two frozen embryos from the first round of IVF which I think must be to blast stage since at day 3 they said they would check them the next day or the day after to see how they were doing since they were a bit slower than then rest of the embryos (that we had put back in). They said they would only freeze them if they were excellent and were lucky enough to receive a letter 2 weeks later to say two had been frozen so I guess they are really good. We have an appointment on 8th Feb to go back to the clinic and talk about having these thawed and put back in (FET) (depending if they thaw ok of course)
> 
> I gave birth on 10th Jan and i'm still waiting for my period which if on time I guess will be due around 6th Feb?
> 
> Can i ask a few questions?
> 
> Is it possible to have your first period after birth 28 days after?
> 
> When would they put the frosties back in... around ovulation time?
> 
> What medication do you have to take and for how long before FET?
> 
> What meds do you have to take after FET, progesterone?
> 
> Do you have to have had a period before they can do FET?
> 
> Would you do a fresh IVF cycle or try the FET?
> 
> If FET doesnt work, how long after can you start a fresh IVF cycle?
> 
> I would very much appreciate ANY help and advice... I know plenty about IVF but little about FET having never been through it!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sammy babe! I am so sorry to hear this :( I thought everything was going so well for you I am so sad to hear what you have been through babe - it's just not fair!!! :cry:

I thought I would give you my advice on your questions above given I've just gone through a failed FET and now am on Round # 3 of ICSI.

So don't know about the period and birth thing - sorry.

As for when they put the embie back - for me it was going to be Day 21 with a blastie.

All I had to take was progesterone about a week before - that is what they term a 'natural' FET.

I guess they would probably want you to have a period before FET??

And I would suggest going ahead with your FET before a new cycle. Your body has been through so much so to start on another round of IVF so soon may not be the best thing? If you have the embies there - then go for it I think! Much less harsh on you.

My FET didn't work - mainly because my embie didn't thaw - so I started a new round of ICSI about a week later. I think if embie is transferred and doesn't take - then you probalby have to wait a month before you can try another fresh cycle.

I am thinking of you and your family and Shaylee :hugs: 
Always here if you need me.

:hugs:


----------



## caline

Muncho, how frustrating for you! But it does only take one good egg. I think you are doing the right thing by going ahead. I wish you all the luck for Tuesday and just hope so much for you that the follicle contains a big juicy egg.

Millana, see if you can squeeze in some accupuncture before 13th. I am a great believer in it, and have been having it since last July. I am sure this is the reason our cycle was so sucessful (up unitl mc). Try and find one that specialises in fertility, but avoid those herbs! Lots of research to say herbs are harmful to fertility.


----------



## Mrs G

caline said:


> Muncho, how frustrating for you! But it does only take one good egg. I think you are doing the right thing by going ahead. I wish you all the luck for Tuesday and just hope so much for you that the follicle contains a big juicy egg.
> 
> Millana, see if you can squeeze in some accupuncture before 13th. I am a great believer in it, and have been having it since last July. I am sure this is the reason our cycle was so sucessful (up unitl mc). Try and find one that specialises in fertility, but avoid those herbs! Lots of research to say herbs are harmful to fertility.

Was just about to say the same. I know that during pregnancy, rasp leaf tea is NOT advised as it causes uterine contractions. And lots of clinics warn against TCM and other herbs. DEF agree with the acupuncture though, I had it just before and just after ET.

Good luck xx


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
back from ET- I guess I'm officially PUPO!
Out of the 9 that fertilized there were 3 that had reached the 6-8 cell mark for day 3, so they transferred those three (I know it sounds like a lot, but here in the US that's average for a 39 year old). There are I think 4 or 5 more that are at the 5 cell stage, so they'll watch those to see if they develop into blasts and if so, they'll freeze them.
Does anyone have any experience with these crazy cell numbers and whether this sounds hopeful? They didn't tell me anything about fragmentation, but looking at the picture of the embies, two look like they don't have much or any fragmentation and one looks like it has some. 

As for the procedure- it was a breeze. It was annoying having a full bladder and the nurse pressing down on it with the ultrasound thing, but other than that it was painless and almost pleasant since DH was there with me and the doctor explained everything as he was doing it. 

My blood test is Feb 18th!


----------



## Breeze

Hi Brooklyn... well done to you for getting so far!!! Good luck to the embies!! Im on stimm at the moment... have my first scan booked in for Monday to see how things are going! Im on day 4 of stimming.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks ladies for all your support and advice :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Sammy2009 said:


> Thanks ladies for all your support and advice :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thinking of you always Sammy. A million :hugs: to you and yours.


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your support and advice :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thinking of you always Sammy. A million :hugs: to you and yours.Click to expand...

Awww thanks hun... xxx

I always remember you and Kath as we all went through IVF together, shame that 2 out of 3 of us had bad results but lets hope for better things this time round. Still waiting for AF though there is a pinky tinge when i wipe. I dont know whether this is AF returning the "mild" way! lol. I am due on 6th Feb but thats not saying I will get AF on time after the birth. 

Another waiting game.... how long is your protocol this time? :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

I am on Day 6 of stims, lower dose this time, different drug. Will have scan on Weds and hopefully EC on Friday. 

Long story - have changed docs - had a shocker last round - if you are bored and want to take your mind off things go check out my journal to read about the craziness!!!

Take care :hugs:


----------



## caline

Brooklyn, great news!! Well done.
Not sure about the cell numbers etc. We didn't have that discussed with us, just the grade of the embryo.
Try and take it easy now for the next few weeks. Wishing you lots of luck for a BFP XXXX


----------



## gumb69

Milliana - i agree with mrs G about the raspberry tea.
don't drink it afte EC.
women that go over 40wks drink it to cause uterine contractions to help bring on their labour.so please avoid it.


----------



## caline

Definately no rasberry leaf tea :nope:


----------



## chocci

brooklyn1 said:


> hi ladies,
> back from ET- I guess I'm officially PUPO!
> Out of the 9 that fertilized there were 3 that had reached the 6-8 cell mark for day 3, so they transferred those three (I know it sounds like a lot, but here in the US that's average for a 39 year old). There are I think 4 or 5 more that are at the 5 cell stage, so they'll watch those to see if they develop into blasts and if so, they'll freeze them.
> Does anyone have any experience with these crazy cell numbers and whether this sounds hopeful? They didn't tell me anything about fragmentation, but looking at the picture of the embies, two look like they don't have much or any fragmentation and one looks like it has some.
> 
> As for the procedure- it was a breeze. It was annoying having a full bladder and the nurse pressing down on it with the ultrasound thing, but other than that it was painless and almost pleasant since DH was there with me and the doctor explained everything as he was doing it.
> 
> My blood test is Feb 18th!

hey hun, for day 3 5 cell is slightly behind, they want to see between 6 and 9 cells. However, its does not mean they are out of the running, they can catch up, but i would expect a few to drop off before blast, that happens regardless hun, getting to blast is pretty harsh and only the strongest of the strongest survive...the ones you put back sound great though so you wont need anymore anyway :) xx


----------



## brooklyn1

thanks for your take on things chocci, I appreciate it. I'm finding the post-transfer come down to be hard. So many weeks of DOING things towards this ivf, and now I just have to wait. I know my body is doing a lot, but I feel a little lost now that all of the shots and doctors visits are over.


----------



## Dilek

Girls I panicked last night, did the injections myself. So with Goal F u know u have to prep the needle put it on 37.5iui and get a drop out and then do it at ur dosage and inject urself.

Well the nurse when she showed us, when u put it on 37.5iui and press the back how much liquid is meant to come out? The nurse said a few droplets. Well mine squirted out a fair bit, not just a few droplets. Like it sprayed for a few seconds maybe 5.

Is this right, or did i do something wrong last night? Not sure what to do tonight. Please help, i do my injections at 8.30pm

Thanks
Dilek


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Cupcake Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your support and advice :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thinking of you always Sammy. A million :hugs: to you and yours.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks hun... xxx
> 
> I always remember you and Kath as we all went through IVF together, shame that 2 out of 3 of us had bad results but lets hope for better things this time round. Still waiting for AF though there is a pinky tinge when i wipe. I dont know whether this is AF returning the "mild" way! lol. I am due on 6th Feb but thats not saying I will get AF on time after the birth.
> 
> Another waiting game.... how long is your protocol this time? :hugs:Click to expand...

This time for both you lovely ladies, I just know it. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## gumb69

chocci - how are things with you? i was trying to see if you have a journal so i can have a nosey and hope you got your BFP officially .


----------



## gumb69

mRs g - i can't believe you are nearly 22 weeks x


----------



## NYCS79

On day four of 2x gonal f and 1 x menopur. Feel pretty gross. Bloated and have a pretty bad headache. This is so not fun. I am so worried about giving myself the novarel shot. It wont be for at least another week but so nervous about that. Don't want my husband to do it so I am freaking out. Going in on Tueday to see where I am at. Ladies- good luck to all of you. I am sending good thoughts to everyone. This is so stressful. What do you all do to help the stress. Accupuncture is too expensive and I am afraid to work out too much! aaarrrgghh!


----------



## chocci

gumb69 said:


> chocci - how are things with you? i was trying to see if you have a journal so i can have a nosey and hope you got your BFP officially .

Yeah got BFp 10DPO and reallt dark now at 17DPO, my clinc dont do bloods (i went private) so i have to do the official wee test tomoz and ring then and i have booked to go to the docs now tomorrow arvo to get things checked out............. i have a journal, tis linked in my signature :) x


----------



## chocci

chocci said:


> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> chocci - how are things with you? i was trying to see if you have a journal so i can have a nosey and hope you got your BFP officially .
> 
> Yeah got BFp 10DPO and reallt dark now at 17DPO, my clinc dont do bloods (i went private) so i have to do the official wee test tomoz and ring then and i have booked to go to the docs now tomorrow arvo to get things checked out............. i have a journal, tis linked in my signature :) xClick to expand...

Oppps no it itsnt i took the link off haha sorry :)

Here it is :
https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-a...year-new-decade-new-life-127.html#post4356697


----------



## Millana

caline said:


> Muncho, how frustrating for you! But it does only take one good egg. I think you are doing the right thing by going ahead. I wish you all the luck for Tuesday and just hope so much for you that the follicle contains a big juicy egg.
> 
> Millana, see if you can squeeze in some accupuncture before 13th. I am a great believer in it, and have been having it since last July. I am sure this is the reason our cycle was so sucessful (up unitl mc). Try and find one that specialises in fertility, but avoid those herbs! Lots of research to say herbs are harmful to fertility.

Hi Caline,

Thanks for the accu suggestion. Though I think it is too close for my next doc's appointment (re FET?) which is on the 13th. I will take your advice, stop RRLT. Since our case is originally male factor and the thining of the lining was presumably caused by the bcp and clomid he put me on prior to EC, I think I should just relax and let the doc tackle the issue on my next visit. 

Praying for you Brklyn.


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies... well im on day 6 of stimms and need some advice. had my scan today and its not good news... was told that my ovaries are too small and no follicles developing!!! They have doubled my dose of fostimon and ive got a scan booked in on weds to see if theres any changes! Im really upset and not sure what this means and if my ovaries can react in such a short time! Im scared that the cycle will be stopped if nothing happens! 
Any advice ladies? Has this happened to any of you?

Thanks


----------



## muncho

Breeze said:


> Hi ladies... well im on day 6 of stimms and need some advice. had my scan today and its not good news... was told that my ovaries are too small and no follicles developing!!! They have doubled my dose of fostimon and ive got a scan booked in on weds to see if theres any changes! Im really upset and not sure what this means and if my ovaries can react in such a short time! Im scared that the cycle will be stopped if nothing happens!
> Any advice ladies? Has this happened to any of you?
> 
> Thanks


breeze i ahve EC tomorrow and i have only 1 follicle, different reason to you. but try not to worry, i donated eggs for my sister 3 years ago and at the 1st scan they told me i had no follicles, i increased my dose and ended up with 3 eggs, she had a baby boy!!!

Its difficult but hopefully the dose increase will help you


----------



## hopesforababy

I am so excited that I am finally getting started on something that might actually work!!
I start down regging on Saturday. A little bit nervous about the injection thing as I don't like needles, but I am just so excited about starting this process! Has anyone had any side effects from Lupron? 
Good luck with EC tomorrow Muncho!


----------



## brooklyn1

Breeze said:


> Hi ladies... well im on day 6 of stimms and need some advice. had my scan today and its not good news... was told that my ovaries are too small and no follicles developing!!! They have doubled my dose of fostimon and ive got a scan booked in on weds to see if theres any changes! Im really upset and not sure what this means and if my ovaries can react in such a short time! Im scared that the cycle will be stopped if nothing happens!
> Any advice ladies? Has this happened to any of you?
> 
> Thanks

Breeze, I don't have direct experience with this, but it does seem like an increase in the dose can often do the trick. I hope that those follicles are growing by wednesday. Don't get discouraged yet!


----------



## Breeze

Thank you ladies.. you give me sooo much support! I will hang in there!!! Good luck muncho for EC tomorrow!!Thanks Brooklyn1 and Muncho for your reply.


----------



## Mrs G

gumb69 said:


> mRs g - i can't believe you are nearly 22 weeks x

Thanks hun xx

I am really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Lots and lots of luck for march xx


----------



## HevTT

Hey lovely ladies :flower:

I think I can officially join in here (if you don't mind). We went to the clinic tonight for our introduction, injection training and tour of the unit....we go on Wednesday to sort out our timetable and the like :wacko:

I have grade 4 endo and was operated back in November to release an ovary from my bowel along with blasting endo while they were there. The next day, I got an injection (sorry, I was too out of it to know what it was exactly) to down-regulate me for 12 weeks...so that no lining develops at all. So since then, I've been suffering with sweats/extreme tiredness/unable to sleep/ massive mood swings. It has been fantastic not having the endo pains which were crippling me. 

So my predicament is this: We go on holiday next week for 10 days (by which time, the down-regulation injection will start to wear off). On Wednesday, I am fully expecting to get our stash of drugs and needles :wacko: - but thinking I'll have to take Bruserlin to keep me down while I'm away....then, I'm at their mercy when it comes to timing...afterall, my last period was in November!

I can't believe we are at this stage now - it still feels unreal!....it's been 10 years in the waiting for me :happydance:

Anyway, sorry for rambling....I hope you'll let me play :shy::howdy:

Hev x


----------



## hopesforababy

Hev, I just had my injection training today too! It certainly is unreal that this is happening, but I am so excited! Keep me posted on your schedule...........I got mine today and I start down regging on Saturday and most likely start stimming on the 27th. So glad to hear that you are doing better after your procedure and that you are now on this exciting journey with us!


----------



## caline

I'm feeling a bit sad today as I should have been having my 6 week scan :cry: I am currently :sex: like mad as clinic said I was extra fertile this month due to mc. We are definately going to book FET on Febuary bleed, and just hope that my massive ovarys have gone back to their normal size!

Any how, I wish everyone good luck for their cycles, and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all :flower:


----------



## gumb69

hiya ladies good luck x
caline hope you get your bfp this month. 
i've got ewcm but it's only 2 weeks since d &c so we've told to wait, it's soo tough as i know i'm extra fertile but i suppose my body has been through a laparoscopy and a d & c in the last 3 weeks so for once i'm going to listen to the doctors. soo tough.
doctor called us back in today so we have appointment at 4pm, i'm worried because wasn't due back till 1st march so i'm thinking something must have shown up from histology.
so hopefully AF will show for me soon and we will still be on target for our IVF in march.
arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggh


----------



## Rosie06

well girls i havnt been on here for a while.

caline im so sorry for what you have been going through hun.

miss monty i have my fingers crossed for you.

an update on me i was due to test on saturday but i had a feeling it hadnt worked and couldnt face putting myself through the sight of seeing a bfn, turned out i was right af got me saturday afternoon, have to ring hospital next tuesday when they will have decided when i will start next round.


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Rosie :hi: I'm really sorry it did not work out for you this time :hugs: I hope you are ok and I wish you all the best for your next round :flower:

Big hugs Caline :hugs: it must be awful for you today - I hope your ok x

Brooklyn - congrats on being PUPO!! I'm finding this TWW a total nightmare. I went back to work yesturday and time has gone mush quicker over the past couple of days, but I keep trying to analyse every little twinge and feeling. I feel a little lost at the moment - it feel like the previous 6 weeks never happened - like it was all a dream!

Welcome Hev - wishing you lots of luck :flower:

Well I've got another 5 sleeps until testing on 14th Feb. A whole 16 days after ET!! I'm trying to get my head around what stage I am at if this had been a natural cycle, I guess EC was like ovulation and I would usually get AF 14 days after so does that mean on 14th Feb I will 18 days past ovulation so if AF is going to arrive do you think it will before the 14th? I know I should not think like that just trying to mentally prepare myself :shrug:


----------



## muncho

Good luck Miss Monty..


----------



## peartree

Good luck Miss Monty!

Rosie, sorry to hear that it didn't work this time round. Hope you're feeling ok and won't have to wait long til next round.

Well, I had my first Buserelin injection last night. So here starts our ICSI journey...


----------



## muncho

caline hope you are feeling ok today, it must ahve been ahrd yesterday :(
peartree, welcome on bard the rollercoaster. Hope you have an easy ride


----------



## caline

MissMonty, EC counts as ovulation day but then I think your cycle can vary in length due to injections, pessaries etc. Will you be tempted to test before? I couldn't help myself and got bfp 4 days before official test date. I know exactly what you mean about feeling a bit lost, and like its a dream. I felt, and still fell exactly the same. Its all so intense while you are going through it, then all of a sudden, after transfer, you are on your own with the test date looming.

I think it is good to keep busy, but don't work too hard. I have everything crossed for you for Saturday.

Rosie, sorry to hear about your unsucessful cycle. How long will you have to wait before starting again?

Welcome to the thread, Peartree, and good luck for your cycle.

Can anyone give me a clue as to when I might ovulate following a mc? I took 1st day of bleeding as day 1, but my accupuncturist pointed out today that thats not necessarily the case. I am 16 days post first day of bleed, but had lots of cervical mucous (sorry, can't remember correct abbreviation), today and so am wondering if I am ovulating now. All very confusing!


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies!well had scan today and its not brilliant but definately better than wat i was expecting! Scan on mond showed no developing folicles,today showed 3on right and 2 on left with sizes 10, 11 and 6!any idea on wat the sizes actually mean?is that good or terible? Im on day 8 of stimulation!What do you ladies feel??next scan friday am


----------



## muncho

Hi breeze, i think they need to be between 16-24m to contain a mature egg. the follicles grow at around 1-2mm a day
You have afew days yet, so you should be ok, depending on how long you have left to stim. As thye are growing at the same rate they may let you stim for a few extra days..


----------



## Breeze

Thanks muncho for your reply!! I really hope that they grow!!! Read about your journey thus far on the other ivf in jan / feb thread!!! Good luck for ET!! Hopefully i will also get to ET!!


----------



## Oneday

Hi
I have been watching and waiting to join you lovely ladies for a while. I spoke to our clinic today and I am top of their pile to call (I guess the 4k i am going to be paying them helps ;-))to arrange injection training and order my drugs. Well deep breaths down regging starts 24th Feb, I could have the baby for xmas OMG that feels like alot to hope for. Good Luck girls lets hope we can add a few more BFP's to this thread soon.


----------



## chocci

caline said:


> Can anyone give me a clue as to when I might ovulate following a mc? I took 1st day of bleeding as day 1, but my accupuncturist pointed out today that thats not necessarily the case. I am 16 days post first day of bleed, but had lots of cervical mucous (sorry, can't remember correct abbreviation), today and so am wondering if I am ovulating now. All very confusing!

Hey Caline, well strictly speaking you had a chemical pregnancy not a miscarriage, your body should recover pretty quickly since hormones will not have got that high.......good luck for your next round.....it takes most people 2 or 3 tries for one to stick :)


----------



## muncho

Caline do you know why you had a miscarriage? if you dont want to answer then please dont..


----------



## chocci

muncho said:


> Caline do you know why you had a miscarriage? if you dont want to answer then please dont..

Miscarriages are pretty common, it's nothing to worry about unless it becomes recurrent. generally speaking for a female without any fertility issues like endo or PCOS the chance of miscarriage per confirmed pregnancy is 15%, of course it is actually higher per pregnancy cos many miscarry before they even know they are preggers. Most problems are chromosomal, nothing sinister, just not a baby making embie unfortunately, some can be put down to environment like uterus but not often..... its unfortuantley just one of those things, nothing anyone does wrong just wasnt ment to be, can happen to anyone, 1 in 4 will have a miscarriage at some point in their lives but already have or go on to have perfectly normal pregnancies. Hope this helps :)


----------



## brooklyn1

hey breeze, just wanted to say good luck for your scan tomorrow. I hope those eggies are catching up and having a growth spurt.


----------



## peartree

Good luck for scan tomorrow Breeze, hope the follies have grown big and fat!

All ladies in 2WW... :dust: :dust: :dust:

I have a question about injections. I use an autoinjector, and currently down regging with 0.5ml Buserelin. When I pull the needle out, a blob of clearish liquid appears (mixed with a teensy bit of blood) - Is this normal? Am I losing Buserelin, or is the amount too small to matter? 

Not sure if I'm doing it correctly. I wait until the injecting's all the way down and then pull out.

Oh, and I've accidently introduced an air bubble into my bottle of Buserelin... would that make it un-sterile? Can you tell I'm not a medic? :dohh:


----------



## Dilek

Its all normal peartree, dont worry you are getting your correct dosage. Sometimes i get a bit come out as well, or there is some left over in the syringe. Its ok. I dont think the air bubble into suprefact will make it unsterile. Hope it doesnt hurt you.


----------



## caline

muncho said:


> Caline do you know why you had a miscarriage? if you dont want to answer then please dont..

I don't have a clue. I just got to four and a half weeks and had a bleed. I don't want to be too graphic but I did see my tine blasto come out, so for me I can't see it as a 'chemical' as I had it inside me for 2 and a half weeks and saw it come out.

Anyhow, I am just hoping it was a one off, and am very eager to get on with FET now. The wait is tooooo long.


----------



## muncho

pear tree its ok. its hard not to get paranoid about the injections, It happened to me a few times.


----------



## chocci

caline said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Caline do you know why you had a miscarriage? if you dont want to answer then please dont..
> 
> I don't have a clue. I just got to four and a half weeks and had a bleed. I don't want to be too graphic but I did see my tine blasto come out, so for me I can't see it as a 'chemical' as I had it inside me for 2 and a half weeks and saw it come out.
> 
> Anyhow, I am just hoping it was a one off, and am very eager to get on with FET now. The wait is tooooo long.Click to expand...

Caline to be honest your little blasto would probably not have been visable to the naked eye, it will have been less than a mm big.

Definition of chemical pregancy :
"a chemical pregnancy would be a miscarriage before the fifth week of gestation -- or within about week after your missed menstrual period."
Source: https://miscarriage.about.com/od/onetimemiscarriages/p/chemicalpreg.htm

Having a chemical is a good sign though since it does show that your embryos can implant which is somethign that people can have problems with :)


----------



## peartree

Thanks all, gosh, just where is my normally logical brain?! After I wrote that, I used the syringe to draw up some water and dropped on to a tissue to see what I was losing. The syringe didn't even register. 

I think I'm getting the hang of doing the injections - the first one that DH gave me turned into a bruise, the second one I did myself turned into a blood blister type thing, and last night's (which I had to do myself cos I was away for work) - NO MARKS! Woo HOO! :happydance:


----------



## caline

chocci said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Caline do you know why you had a miscarriage? if you dont want to answer then please dont..
> 
> I don't have a clue. I just got to four and a half weeks and had a bleed. I don't want to be too graphic but I did see my tine blasto come out, so for me I can't see it as a 'chemical' as I had it inside me for 2 and a half weeks and saw it come out.
> 
> Anyhow, I am just hoping it was a one off, and am very eager to get on with FET now. The wait is tooooo long.Click to expand...
> 
> Caline to be honest your little blasto would probably not have been visable to the naked eye, it will have been less than a mm big.
> 
> Definition of chemical pregancy :
> "a chemical pregnancy would be a miscarriage before the fifth week of gestation -- or within about week after your missed menstrual period."
> Source: https://miscarriage.about.com/od/onetimemiscarriages/p/chemicalpreg.htm
> 
> Having a chemical is a good sign though since it does show that your embryos can implant which is somethign that people can have problems with :)Click to expand...

Well Chocci, I _did_ see it come out. You can call it what you like, but as far as I am concerned, I conceived, the embryo implanted, my HCG levels went up as they should, I had plenty of positive tests, then I bled and saw it come out, so I had a miscarriage. I'm not sure why we have to be having this dsicussion anyway. References of terms of how I should be referring to my loss are not at all helpful, so maybe your knowledge might be better shared elsewhere.


----------



## chocci

caline said:


> chocci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Caline do you know why you had a miscarriage? if you dont want to answer then please dont..
> 
> I don't have a clue. I just got to four and a half weeks and had a bleed. I don't want to be too graphic but I did see my tine blasto come out, so for me I can't see it as a 'chemical' as I had it inside me for 2 and a half weeks and saw it come out.
> 
> Anyhow, I am just hoping it was a one off, and am very eager to get on with FET now. The wait is tooooo long.Click to expand...
> 
> Caline to be honest your little blasto would probably not have been visable to the naked eye, it will have been less than a mm big.
> 
> Definition of chemical pregancy :
> "a chemical pregnancy would be a miscarriage before the fifth week of gestation -- or within about week after your missed menstrual period."
> Source: https://miscarriage.about.com/od/onetimemiscarriages/p/chemicalpreg.htm
> 
> Having a chemical is a good sign though since it does show that your embryos can implant which is somethign that people can have problems with :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well Chocci, I _did_ see it come out. You can call it what you like, but as far as I am concerned, I conceived, the embryo implanted, my HCG levels went up as they should, I had plenty of positive tests, then I bled and saw it come out, so I had a miscarriage. I'm not sure why we have to be having this dsicussion anyway. References of terms of how I should be referring to my loss are not at all helpful, so maybe your knowledge might be better shared elsewhere.Click to expand...

All i am saying is it was a chemical pregnancy, i actually said it implanted and HCG went up - that is usually what happens with chemicals!! It is a form of very early miscarriage... if you read the link it will help you understand and maybe make you FEEL better.... that was what it was ment to do!!! I think you are taking it a bit personally, i actually on a previous post explained the misscarriage for you - to help YOU!!! If you dont want to see it like that then that is YOUR choice!!


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies!thanks to Peartree and Brooklyn1 for your good wishes!had scan today and folicles growing!yay!!! They are now 16 mm on average! Next scan monday,will find out wen EC will take place then!still low on folicle count, only about 6! But im happy that at least its more than the 3 the clinic require for continuation of cycle! Have also been for accupuncture,hopefully this is making my body respond to stimm better! Acupunturist said my body lacked 'ying'!! Anyways, hope you ladies are doing ok!! Peartree, injectsdo get easier as you continue!! Brooklyn1 hows the 2ww going? When do you test?? 

Caline, i agree with you... No matter what the 'appropriate' term of reference, a loss is still a loss! I cannot begin to imagine what you are feeling, but want you to know that my thoughts are with you!


----------



## Dilek

Can I suggest something on this thread, can we please keep this thread about IVF/ICSI questions, people going through cycles, upcoming cycles and so forth. This thread is open to the public and if we find particular reponses difficult to handle then it might be best used by having your own journal. This way u only have a few people replying and have all the support u wish. Journals are very useful in the 2ww and you can say anything u like without any one getting offended.


----------



## Dilek

Breeze said:


> Hi ladies!thanks to Peartree and Brooklyn1 for your good wishes!had scan today and folicles growing!yay!!! They are now 16 mm on average! Next scan monday,will find out wen EC will take place then!still low on folicle count, only about 6! But im happy that at least its more than the 3 the clinic require for continuation of cycle! Have also been for accupuncture,hopefully this is making my body respond to stimm better! Acupunturist said my body lacked 'ying'!! Anyways, hope you ladies are doing ok!! Peartree, injectsdo get easier as you continue!! Brooklyn1 hows the 2ww going? When do you test??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Breeze, it looks like we are similar in our cycles. I had a scan too today and my next scan is monday. My ec is on wednesday.


----------



## brooklyn1

Breeze, so glad your follicles have grown. Hope they keep going and you get some good ones at EC next week.

Dilek, good luck for your growing follies as well. Exciting stuff.

Peartree, I had some mishaps my first few days mixing and injecting the stims too- which I think is normal. Most of us have never given shots before! Glad things are going smoothly now.

I'm in the second half of the tww and it's tough! The days are crawling by, and every twinge and pain feels like either the embie implanting or AF coming...


----------



## Oneday

I agree Dilek, I joined this thread and no one seemed to notice ;-(. Anyway ordered my drugs and have an appointment for 24th feb for needle training and first down regging 
injection. Also looking in to acupucture but it's expensive anyones views on this will be helpful x Its nice to see people of here doing well and fingers crossed for some for bfp's to come out of here x


----------



## muncho

oneday , if u have private insurance you may be covered for acu but not for FERTILITY, so you will have to say its for something else..


----------



## peartree

Breeze - :happydance: that the follies have grown - when is EC?

Dilek - Hope your follies increase, and they find nice big fat juicy ones on Monday. My acupuncturist said that I lacked yin too and this is associated with a need to tonify the kidney - gave me a list of food to help, but tbh, it looks like just normal healthy eating stuff. Did your acupuncturist give you a list of foods?

Will anyone else here be going for an acu session before and after ET? My acupuncturist recommended this, but as she's over an hour's drive from the clinic in the other direction to my house, I'm not sure if I'd find it more relaxing to just 'be' after transfer. :wacko:

Brooklyn and Muncho - hope the 2WW flies by for you! I look forward to hearing your good news. :hugs:

Oneday - welcome to the thread. :hugs: Acupuncture for me costs £40 per session and DH and I have one a week. We've worked out that we can pay a small mortgage monthly with the amount we're spending. It stacks up, but I'm willing to forgo other luxuries if it means it helps with our TTC. At this point, we're willing to try anything. I haven't looked into our private medical insurance, because I know that fertility issues aren't covered.


----------



## chocci

Dilek said:


> Can I suggest something on this thread, can we please keep this thread about IVF/ICSI questions, people going through cycles, upcoming cycles and so forth. This thread is open to the public and if we find particular reponses difficult to handle then it might be best used by having your own journal. This way u only have a few people replying and have all the support u wish. Journals are very useful in the 2ww and you can say anything u like without any one getting offended.

I have to admit Dilek, i think this thread has kind of lost its purpose, its been going for some time now and i actually unsubscribed a few weeks back cos i didnt rcognise any of the old faces and found some people used the thread like a journal of their IVF/ICSI as you say. I also found that sometimes on here people who have good egg counts, good fertilisation etc etc forget that their are some people who havent had such great cycels and reading how many thousands of billion eggs and frosties people have is sometimes not very fair and should be kept to journals :) xx


----------



## chocci

Oneday said:


> I agree Dilek, I joined this thread and no one seemed to notice ;-(. Anyway ordered my drugs and have an appointment for 24th feb for needle training and first down regging
> injection. Also looking in to acupucture but it's expensive anyones views on this will be helpful x Its nice to see people of here doing well and fingers crossed for some for bfp's to come out of here x

Hey chic, well i never did accupunture just cos of the cost really, tis pretty exspensive, all i could think of was that money will go to the ICSI haha, i think some people swear by it though as it helps them relax, i was always pretty relaxed through cycles so didnt really fell the need. I prefered to exercise for relaxation as well as losing a bit of weight, and eating healthy, cutting down on caffine etc all helps too......at the end of the day i reakon if it is going to work it will work. Good luck hun, all comes to those who wait :) xxx


----------



## Dilek

chocci said:


> Dilek said:
> 
> 
> Can I suggest something on this thread, can we please keep this thread about IVF/ICSI questions, people going through cycles, upcoming cycles and so forth. This thread is open to the public and if we find particular reponses difficult to handle then it might be best used by having your own journal. This way u only have a few people replying and have all the support u wish. Journals are very useful in the 2ww and you can say anything u like without any one getting offended.
> 
> I have to admit Dilek, i think this thread has kind of lost its purpose, its been going for some time now and i actually unsubscribed a few weeks back cos i didnt rcognise any of the old faces and found some people used the thread like a journal of their IVF/ICSI as you say. I also found that sometimes on here people who have good egg counts, good fertilisation etc etc forget that their are some people who havent had such great cycels and reading how many thousands of billion eggs and frosties people have is sometimes not very fair and should be kept to journals :) xxClick to expand...

My point exactly. This thread was started back in May last year and it was to learn or ask a question. It is basically a thread that if anyone reads up on can understand the iVF process and the basic issues we might have. Ie injection issues and start dates, what scans are about and so forth. Ie explanation of egg quality, what happens at ec and so forth.

I applaud you for talking the truth, although might be hurtful to others. Regarding the explantion of chemical and miscarriage terms. But if other girls read this thread it has be informative and straight to the point. 

Please refrain from it becoming a huge journal of everyones IVF journey.

Please use JOURNALS!!!!


----------



## peartree

Well Chocci, I hope you continue to come in here to share your knowledge. 

I agree that this thread has a different feel to it than it did Summer last year (although I never posted then), but think it still serves as a useful meeting point for everyone going through IVF. I also go on the Jan/Feb IVF thread but find that most people there are a lot further on than me and just waiting on good news now. 

Oh, Hopesforababy - I just saw your earlier post - we're very close together in our cycles if you're starting d-regging today - I started on Tuesday, so only 4 days before you! When is scheduled EC for you?


----------



## Breeze

Dilek,i mite hav EC on weds too!!! yay! Wel be EC buddies! 
About accupuncture,ive heard about having itbe4 ET and after ET, some clinical research has been done, searching on net though seems mixd reviews for it! Ive had to restrict my sessions due to cost,so bookd on 4 sessions in total, 1 last thurs,1 mon, and then on day of ET one before and after! My clinic had some leaflets of people who give it and they were close to vlinic. U can always ask at the clinic. Im finding it very heavy in my lower ab area.has anyone else had this? Feels like a lot of pressure and find going to the loo not v comfy. Is this common ladies?


----------



## caline

chocci said:


> Dilek said:
> 
> 
> Can I suggest something on this thread, can we please keep this thread about IVF/ICSI questions, people going through cycles, upcoming cycles and so forth. This thread is open to the public and if we find particular reponses difficult to handle then it might be best used by having your own journal. This way u only have a few people replying and have all the support u wish. Journals are very useful in the 2ww and you can say anything u like without any one getting offended.
> 
> I have to admit Dilek, i think this thread has kind of lost its purpose, its been going for some time now and i actually unsubscribed a few weeks back cos i didnt rcognise any of the old faces and found some people used the thread like a journal of their IVF/ICSI as you say. I also found that sometimes on here people who have good egg counts, good fertilisation etc etc forget that their are some people who havent had such great cycels and reading how many thousands of billion eggs and frosties people have is sometimes not very fair and should be kept to journals :) xxClick to expand...

When I was having my cycle I was the only one of the girls of this thread actually stimming, having egg collection etc. I shared my experiences with those about to start, and they were keen to hear my outcome etc. I was in no way boasting about the fact that I had a great cycle. This thread is for those of is who are having treatment, and there are specific threads for those who have finishsed their treatment, and have been sucessful. Maybe it would be more appropriate for people to stick to their relevant threads.
I have been finding this thread particularly supportive and informative up until now, and hope I can continue to share experiences and offer support to those of us who are still persuing treatment, and have not had the sucess that you yourself have already had.

Enough said, end of.


----------



## chocci

caline said:


> chocci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilek said:
> 
> 
> Can I suggest something on this thread, can we please keep this thread about IVF/ICSI questions, people going through cycles, upcoming cycles and so forth. This thread is open to the public and if we find particular reponses difficult to handle then it might be best used by having your own journal. This way u only have a few people replying and have all the support u wish. Journals are very useful in the 2ww and you can say anything u like without any one getting offended.
> 
> I have to admit Dilek, i think this thread has kind of lost its purpose, its been going for some time now and i actually unsubscribed a few weeks back cos i didnt rcognise any of the old faces and found some people used the thread like a journal of their IVF/ICSI as you say. I also found that sometimes on here people who have good egg counts, good fertilisation etc etc forget that their are some people who havent had such great cycels and reading how many thousands of billion eggs and frosties people have is sometimes not very fair and should be kept to journals :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> When I was having my cycle I was the only one of the girls of this thread actually stimming, having egg collection etc. I shared my experiences with those about to start, and they were keen to hear my outcome etc. I was in no way boasting about the fact that I had a great cycle. This thread is for those of is who are having treatment, and there are specific threads for those who have finishsed their treatment, and have been sucessful. Maybe it would be more appropriate for people to stick to their relevant threads.
> I have been finding this thread particularly supportive and informative up until now, and hope I can continue to share experiences and offer support to those of us who are still persuing treatment, and have not had the sucess that you yourself have already had.Click to expand...

Just to point out, i had a number of failures before my success and they were just as harsh as yours!! 

I WAS trying to be supportive of you. YOU chose to not take my words in that way. Like i say, your choice how you interpret words. 

I know what this thread is about, i was a member before you, i chose not to come on here and to actually unsubscribe for a while since i found the thread bogged down with general chit chat about how well people are doing and it had lost its purpose, which was as Dilek said to provide people with a point to ask questions and support and EDUCATE each other about IVF. 

I wont be bothering sharing my knowledge anymore since for some reason even if i say something positive, like "a chemical pregnancy is a good sign" you dont want to listen.

The end, i am not getting into some great debate with you, finding it rather silly when all i tried to do was help you and explain to you!!!


----------



## muncho

chocci said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilek said:
> 
> 
> Can I suggest something on this thread, can we please keep this thread about IVF/ICSI questions, people going through cycles, upcoming cycles and so forth. This thread is open to the public and if we find particular reponses difficult to handle then it might be best used by having your own journal. This way u only have a few people replying and have all the support u wish. Journals are very useful in the 2ww and you can say anything u like without any one getting offended.
> 
> I have to admit Dilek, i think this thread has kind of lost its purpose, its been going for some time now and i actually unsubscribed a few weeks back cos i didnt rcognise any of the old faces and found some people used the thread like a journal of their IVF/ICSI as you say. I also found that sometimes on here people who have good egg counts, good fertilisation etc etc forget that their are some people who havent had such great cycels and reading how many thousands of billion eggs and frosties people have is sometimes not very fair and should be kept to journals :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> When I was having my cycle I was the only one of the girls of this thread actually stimming, having egg collection etc. I shared my experiences with those about to start, and they were keen to hear my outcome etc. I was in no way boasting about the fact that I had a great cycle. This thread is for those of is who are having treatment, and there are specific threads for those who have finishsed their treatment, and have been sucessful. Maybe it would be more appropriate for people to stick to their relevant threads.
> I have been finding this thread particularly supportive and informative up until now, and hope I can continue to share experiences and offer support to those of us who are still persuing treatment, and have not had the sucess that you yourself have already had.Click to expand...
> 
> Just to point out, i had a number of failures before my success and they were just as harsh as yours!!
> 
> I WAS trying to be supportive of you. YOU chose to not take my words in that way. Like i say, your choice how you interpret words.
> 
> I know what this thread is about, i was a member before you, i chose not to come on here and to actually unsubscribe for a while since i found the thread bogged down with general chit chat about how well people are doing and it had lost its purpose, which was as Dilek said to provide people with a point to ask questions and support and EDUCATE each other about IVF.
> 
> I wont be bothering sharing my knowledge anymore since for some reason even if i say something positive, like "a chemical pregnancy is a good sign" you dont want to listen.
> 
> The end, i am not getting into some great debate with you, finding it rather silly when all i tried to do was help you and explain to you!!!Click to expand...



Ladies, i feel responsible for this. I want to apologise for asking the question in the 1st place.
I will stick to asking these kind of quesions in journals. So sorry.


----------



## chocci

Not your fault at all muncho!! Wish i had never tried to help Caline by trying to explain miscarriage to her!! Wont be bothering explaining anything to anyone anymore apart from those who ask me or who come to my journal. :)


----------



## Lilly123

Ladies.. maybe I should step in..as I started this thread :flower:

This thread is a supportive thread, to share yoru journey, experiences and feelings as you go through IVF... no question is a bad question or airing your feelings is fine too.... we are all here to support eachother... I think this has all been blown way out of proportion and I would hate to see it close as it has offered support to so many ladies over the last few months...


Please lets just be kind to eachother, no need for arguments, understand this is more difficult for some than others ...and supportive as this is such a tough process... 

Good luck ladies and keep smilng :flower:


----------



## brooklyn1

Thanks for stepping in Lilly. I just wanted to say that I hope we can support each other, give information, and talk about our cycles all at the same time....I started reading this thread long before I started IVF, and my impression was that it was an incredible thread for learning about IVF, but also cheering each other on, comforting each other when things don't go well. I found that to be the case during my IVF cycle. I hope that we can share the different twists and turns of our experiences without feeling embarrassed but also being sensitive that others may not have the same experience. For me, I have come here to report the good and hard parts of my journey so far, and I hope I would be able to also come here to get support if this doesn't work.


----------



## Mrs G

Lilly123 said:


> Ladies.. maybe I should step in..as I started this thread :flower:
> 
> This thread is a supportive thread, to share yoru journey, experiences and feelings as you go through IVF... no question is a bad question or airing your feelings is fine too.... we are all here to support eachother... I think this has all been blown way out of proportion and I would hate to see it close as it has offered support to so many ladies over the last few months...
> 
> 
> Please lets just be kind to eachother, no need for arguments, understand this is more difficult for some than others ...and supportive as this is such a tough process...
> 
> Good luck ladies and keep smilng :flower:

Couldn't have said it better Lilly xx

I think it would be such a shame for the mods to close this thread due to misunderstandings. I know I have been VERY lucky to have moved on from here but I am still so grateful for all the support I got here and all the friends I have made. I actually think it is a good thing to see who is at what stage, and I think the updates on the front page are great (thanks lilly again!) 

In my opinion, very few people in the real world understand this process and to have girls on here who are doing and feeling the same as you is, I think, invaluable. Going through IVF is one of the hardest things we will ever do and the love, support and friendship of people on here makes it all a little more bearable.

I am sorry if people think us "graduates" stopping by here is insensitve, I am just keen to offer my advice an support to those of you still on your journey.

A big welcome to all newbies and lots of love and luck to all. :flower:

Kath xx


----------



## chocci

Mrs G said:


> Couldn't have said it better Lilly xx
> 
> I think it would be such a shame for the mods to close this thread due to misunderstandings. I know I have been VERY lucky to have moved on from here but I am still so grateful for all the support I got here and all the friends I have made. I actually think it is a good thing to see who is at what stage, and I think the updates on the front page are great (thanks lilly again!)
> 
> In my opinion, very few people in the real world understand this process and to have girls on here who are doing and feeling the same as you is, I think, invaluable. Going through IVF is one of the hardest things we will ever do and the love, support and friendship of people on here makes it all a little more bearable.
> 
> I am sorry if people think us "graduates" stopping by here is insensitve, I am just keen to offer my advice an support to those of you still on your journey.
> 
> A big welcome to all newbies and lots of love and luck to all. :flower:
> 
> Kath xx

Couldnt agree more hun, i actually felt a bit like that, feel like just cos i have (only just) graduated myself my opinion was not wanted, i am still shit scared as only early days for me as i am sure you will appreciate only too well. This 3ww for the 7 week scan is even worse than the 2ww if you ask me. I wanted to still hang around the LTTTC threads to offer support, advice and experience too, but dont feel i can now which is a shame. I wouldnt want this thread closed at all as it helps a lot of people meet and make friends. Never mind, misunderstandings happen, i bare no grudges haha :) xx


----------



## Trying4ever

OMG..........sooooo hows everyone doing?

MissMonty have you tested yet? Brooklyn, Muncho? ......Really looking forward to some good results here. XX


----------



## hopesforababy

I started down regging today!! Very exciting for me!!

But a question about the injections........ I can get them in my stomach or upper thigh. My husband decided to give it to me this morning, trying in my stomach. He couldn't get the needle in! He said he was trying to be easy, so pushed harder a second try, and it still wouldn't go in. So we tried with me laying on the couch. Still no luck! We then did upper thigh, which went in easily. I barely felt it. Did anyone else have a similiar experience? I'm a little concerned that when I start stimming I'll be giving myself three injections all in the upper thigh. I was hoping that I would have a variety of places to choose from when it came to me giving myself more than one a day.


----------



## caline

Trying4ever said:


> OMG..........sooooo hows everyone doing?
> 
> MissMonty have you tested yet? Brooklyn, Muncho? ......Really looking forward to some good results here. XX

Yes, back to business. How are you all doing in 2ww? Have everything crossed for you girls XXX


----------



## muncho

hopesforababy said:


> I started down regging today!! Very exciting for me!!
> 
> But a question about the injections........ I can get them in my stomach or upper thigh. My husband decided to give it to me this morning, trying in my stomach. He couldn't get the needle in! He said he was trying to be easy, so pushed harder a second try, and it still wouldn't go in. So we tried with me laying on the couch. Still no luck! We then did upper thigh, which went in easily. I barely felt it. Did anyone else have a similiar experience? I'm a little concerned that when I start stimming I'll be giving myself three injections all in the upper thigh. I was hoping that I would have a variety of places to choose from when it came to me giving myself more than one a day.

Hi, i dont know which injections you are using, but generally its easier to put in the stomach as there is more fat tissue there. But as long as you can use them in your thigh then i dont see a problem with that. Your actual needle should be small enough not to hurt but we all atke to these differently.
If you are worried thne its best to ring your clinic?


----------



## muncho

caline said:


> Trying4ever said:
> 
> 
> OMG..........sooooo hows everyone doing?
> 
> MissMonty have you tested yet? Brooklyn, Muncho? ......Really looking forward to some good results here. XX
> 
> Yes, back to business. How are you all doing in 2ww? Have everything crossed for you girls XXXClick to expand...

hi caline. Im ok, i dont have any symptoms (which i know is early ) so sometimes i feel a bit paranoid that nothing is working BUT most of the time im positive and im grateful i got this far with only 1 egg!


----------



## Dilek

muncho said:


> hopesforababy said:
> 
> 
> I started down regging today!! Very exciting for me!!
> 
> But a question about the injections........ I can get them in my stomach or upper thigh. My husband decided to give it to me this morning, trying in my stomach. He couldn't get the needle in! He said he was trying to be easy, so pushed harder a second try, and it still wouldn't go in. So we tried with me laying on the couch. Still no luck! We then did upper thigh, which went in easily. I barely felt it. Did anyone else have a similiar experience? I'm a little concerned that when I start stimming I'll be giving myself three injections all in the upper thigh. I was hoping that I would have a variety of places to choose from when it came to me giving myself more than one a day.
> 
> Dont give up on the tummy, i had a few days where i couldnt get it in my tummy and then after the 3rd day of going insane it went in easily. My tummy was going well until last night, so i think sometimes its ok and other days i cant get it in. I think stay away from the belly button, 3 inches away and it should go in easier. I think hesitating might make it harder. But im there with you hun. Keep trying im sure it will get easier.Click to expand...


----------



## MissMonty

Hello, just a quick update - it was my offical testing date today but sadly it was negative, I was up @ 6.30am this morning all excited did 2 tests both negative and this afternoon got my period. So thats me out this time :cry:

Not sure whats going to happen next, will phone CARE tomorrow to let them know. Only got 1 little frozen embie so DH and I think we may do a whole new cycle, but first we're going to have some time out and go on holiday.

I wish you all lots of luck and hope that you all have good news to announce very soon x


----------



## muncho

MissMonty said:


> Hello, just a quick update - it was my offical testing date today but sadly it was negative, I was up @ 6.30am this morning all excited did 2 tests both negative and this afternoon got my period. So thats me out this time :cry:
> 
> Not sure whats going to happen next, will phone CARE tomorrow to let them know. Only got 1 little frozen embie so DH and I think we may do a whole new cycle, but first we're going to have some time out and go on holiday.
> 
> I wish you all lots of luck and hope that you all have good news to announce very soon x

im really sorryto hear this, i cnat imagine how disappointed you must feel


----------



## Mrs G

Missmonty, so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

Hopes, i had a real mental block with injecting in my stomach!! I found my leg easier but OMG did it bruise!! Hope if gets easier for you hun.

:hugs: to all.

xx


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies..

Hopesforababy... i found it easier on my tummy and harder on my legs... lots of bruising, but found that the bruising gets better as you go and now i dont have as much bruising... a good tip for legs i find is to sit down on a chair ad have the outside of the thigh hanging over the chair, makes it easier to find the 'fat' to put the injection in. ive also tried numbing the area with some ice or flicking it with my finger to slightly numb the area. both work for me... hope they work for you!

MissMonty... im so sorry to hear that this cycle didnt work out! My thoughts are with you! 

Dilek, how are u feeling? Im pretty nervous for me scan tomorrow!!! i hope that they say i can have EC on weds... i was a slow starter with my follicles, so it could be that things are delayed further with EC on friday. 

Any tips ladies for preparation of EC??? i know that its no perfume etc on the day but any other advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## caline

MissMonty, I am so sorry that this hasn't worked for you. You must be so disappointed. :hugs::hugs::hugs: That little frostie just might be the one though, so try and stay hopefully. When will you go on holiday? Where abouts?


----------



## caline

Breeze said:


> Any tips ladies for preparation of EC??? i know that its no perfume etc on the day but any other advice would be greatly appreciated!!!

Eat a big meal and plenty of fluids the eve before, assuming you have to be nil by mouth from midnight. Get some paracetamol in, just incase you are sore (they gave me some straight after as I had period pain type pain), and drink, drink, drink afterwards, to avoid chance of OHSS. And get ready for the pleasures of pessaries! lol So,maybe weds for egg collection?

Muncho, it is hard just waiting and analysing every twinge etc, hang in there and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## hopesforababy

Thanks ladies! I'm just paranoid that I'm going to screw something up. I actually gave myself the injection this morning in the stomach without much difficulty. Not sure what DH's problem was yesterday.

Miss Monty, so sorry about your results. 

For EC, I've also been told no deodorant or scented lotions.


----------



## caline

I found tummy much easier and less sore. I think doing it faster helps, almost like throwing a dart, straight in with the needle, quite fast. The release the drug. Found the leg really sore the once I tired it, so stuck to the tummy.

It does get easier, then just as you really get the knack, its time to stop, lol.


----------



## brooklyn1

I agree- inject fast! I started doing them in my thigh, but when I switched to my stomach I found it easier and I got less irritated there.

Question- what side effects did people have from the progesterone? For the past two days I've had really bad stomach cramps and just general soreness and tenderness in my stomach/uterus area. Could be AF cramps coming, but doesn't feel quite like that. 

I'm just a few days away from testing now. I'm definitely feeling nervous and not getting my hopes up- this achy feeling is making me think AF is might be coming...I hope not.


----------



## brooklyn1

MissMonty said:


> Hello, just a quick update - it was my offical testing date today but sadly it was negative, I was up @ 6.30am this morning all excited did 2 tests both negative and this afternoon got my period. So thats me out this time :cry:
> 
> Not sure whats going to happen next, will phone CARE tomorrow to let them know. Only got 1 little frozen embie so DH and I think we may do a whole new cycle, but first we're going to have some time out and go on holiday.
> 
> I wish you all lots of luck and hope that you all have good news to announce very soon x

Hi Missmonty,
I'm so sorry about the test. :hugs: I hope you're doing something to pamper yourself this weekend. 
Sounds good to take a holiday before starting fresh with a new cycle. You will get there!


----------



## caline

brooklyn1 said:


> Question- what side effects did people have from the progesterone? For the past two days I've had really bad stomach cramps and just general soreness and tenderness in my stomach/uterus area. Could be AF cramps coming, but doesn't feel quite like that.
> 
> I'm just a few days away from testing now. I'm definitely feeling nervous and not getting my hopes up- this achy feeling is making me think AF is might be coming...I hope not.

I couldn't really mention any specific side effects of the progesterone, but I did wake up twice in one night on cold sweats, literally had it running off of me. I also had cramps like period pains a few day before testing and getting bfp, so try and stay positive. I think early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to AF its hard to tell which is which.

When do you do your test?


----------



## Mrs G

caline said:


> brooklyn1 said:
> 
> 
> Question- what side effects did people have from the progesterone? For the past two days I've had really bad stomach cramps and just general soreness and tenderness in my stomach/uterus area. Could be AF cramps coming, but doesn't feel quite like that.
> 
> I'm just a few days away from testing now. I'm definitely feeling nervous and not getting my hopes up- this achy feeling is making me think AF is might be coming...I hope not.
> 
> I couldn't really mention any specific side effects of the progesterone, but I did wake up twice in one night on cold sweats, literally had it running off of me. I also had cramps like period pains a few day before testing and getting bfp, so try and stay positive. I think early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to AF its hard to tell which is which.
> 
> When do you do your test?Click to expand...

Completely agree - night sweats, really thirsty, low cramps and really sore boobs. Such a confusing mix of pg and af signs!

FX for you hun xx


----------



## muncho

jeeze im not getting any of these symptoms :(


----------



## caline

muncho said:


> jeeze im not getting any of these symptoms :(


Not everyone gets side effects of drugs, so don't be worrying :flower:


----------



## brooklyn1

Thanks ladies. I'm due to test Thursday the 18th. All of these symptoms are so confusing. I've had the worst stomach cramps the past two days, almost like gas is trapped in my abdomen- I honestly don't know what it is. But I'm also getting the other symptoms too- sore boobs, thirsty, lower cramps so who knows (by the way Muncho, I don't think these symptoms come up at first, probably just from the accumulation of progesterone in your system, so might happen to you in a few days). This is so mysterious, and I'm just trying to hang on for these next few days.


----------



## caline

Your stomach cramps and windy feeling sounds very similar to the OHSS I had. I initially thought I was bloated with wind. Pop onto some scales, if you have any, just to see if you are accumulating fluid at all. Fluid is quite heavy so you would weigh more.
Thirst can also be a sign, as the OHSS can draw fluid from your circulation in to your abdominal tissue. Drink loads.
It may not be at all though. Maybe give your clinic a call?


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

Just wanted to say :wave:
I've been in LTTTC for about 18 months now and we are due to start BCP as part of our long protocol in 2 weeks time - i'm getting excited and all practical thinking is flying out the window!

Just a quickie... i know some of you stim in your tummy/thigh - my FS has said its to be done in the thigh - do you know why the difference? p.s. i have plenty of fat to grab hold of if that makes it less painful :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just wanted to say :wave:
> I've been in LTTTC for about 18 months now and we are due to start BCP as part of our long protocol in 2 weeks time - i'm getting excited and all practical thinking is flying out the window!
> 
> Just a quickie... i know some of you stim in your tummy/thigh - my FS has said its to be done in the thigh - do you know why the difference? p.s. i have plenty of fat to grab hold of if that makes it less painful :rofl:

Hey gorgeous girl!! I was told I oculd inject anywhere but they didn't recommend arm cos it is hard to keep the needle straight at that angle. Might be why yours has said leg?? Can't see it matters where it goes tbh!!

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Kath!
How's that gorgeous bump of yours? Now don't forget to keep my seat warm ok??
Well i have heard that tummy is less sore and less bruising... not that i have catwalk model legs so a bit of bruising will be fine :rofl:
Think the jabs are gonna be down to DH... thank heavens i only have to sniff to DR!!!xx


----------



## Mrs G

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey Kath!
> How's that gorgeous bump of yours? Now don't forget to keep my seat warm ok??
> Well i have heard that tummy is less sore and less bruising... not that i have catwalk model legs so a bit of bruising will be fine :rofl:
> Think the jabs are gonna be down to DH... thank heavens i only have to sniff to DR!!!xx

We're doing fine. Decorating the nursery this half term. New bump pics in my journal, same pj's though!!!! :rofl: 

Am DEF keeping a seat for you, having no problems, the size of my arse is covering them both!!

Yeah, def less brusing and less painful in stomach. Do you get an epipen thing for injections ? If so, it's a breeze, promise!

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Welcome Rach!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tummy was best for me.. its not sore.. u get used to it... 

So excited for u honey xxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## caline

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just wanted to say :wave:
> I've been in LTTTC for about 18 months now and we are due to start BCP as part of our long protocol in 2 weeks time - i'm getting excited and all practical thinking is flying out the window!
> 
> Just a quickie... i know some of you stim in your tummy/thigh - my FS has said its to be done in the thigh - do you know why the difference? p.s. i have plenty of fat to grab hold of if that makes it less painful :rofl:

Hi Rachelle, welcome to the thread.
The stimming is a sub-cut injection so can be done in tummy, thigh, arm, etc. I did one in my thigh and it was sore, so I recommend tummy. Do it quite quickly, like a dart, whcih helps it not to be sore.
Good luck for your cycle


----------



## muncho

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey Kath!
> How's that gorgeous bump of yours? Now don't forget to keep my seat warm ok??
> Well i have heard that tummy is less sore and less bruising... not that i have catwalk model legs so a bit of bruising will be fine :rofl:
> Think the jabs are gonna be down to DH... thank heavens i only have to sniff to DR!!!xx

it shouldnt really matter but its less painful in the tummy as its a fatty area.
i prefer tummy but some people prefer thighs!


----------



## muncho

help please...

today is 6 days since EC and i have mucus...i dont normally get this after ov. I ahve read this could happen after or during implantation....
anyone know about this. I know its not a definate sign

Thanks


----------



## Mrs G

muncho said:


> help please...
> 
> today is 6 days since EC and i have mucus...i dont normally get this after ov. I ahve read this could happen after or during implantation....
> anyone know about this. I know its not a definate sign
> 
> Thanks

Not really sure hun but I know that since being pg, I've had TONNES!!! FX xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks guys - when i spoke to the FS they were adamant about it going in the thigh (epi-pen) - i will deffo have a chat to them about other options when i go to my scan. Hubby is getting excited at the chance to stab me every day... sadistic b*gger!!

Kath... i love your PJs :rofl:

Well hopefully by the time i'm visiting this thread more frequently... most of your girls will be over in first try.... Kath's bum is allegedly so large she is able to keep numerous seats warm :rofl:


----------



## caline

muncho said:


> help please...
> 
> today is 6 days since EC and i have mucus...i dont normally get this after ov. I ahve read this could happen after or during implantation....
> anyone know about this. I know its not a definate sign
> 
> Thanks

Are you on the progesterone pessaries? They can come out and look like mucus.


----------



## Trying4ever

MissMonty said:


> Hello, just a quick update - it was my offical testing date today but sadly it was negative, I was up @ 6.30am this morning all excited did 2 tests both negative and this afternoon got my period. So thats me out this time :cry:
> 
> Not sure whats going to happen next, will phone CARE tomorrow to let them know. Only got 1 little frozen embie so DH and I think we may do a whole new cycle, but first we're going to have some time out and go on holiday.
> 
> I wish you all lots of luck and hope that you all have good news to announce very soon x


MissMonty I'm so sorry it didnt work this time ...a holiday is def a good idea xx


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies... well im so happy... ive finally been given the all clear for EC weds!!! yay!!! Dilek... looks like you and me EC weds!!! Lets hope its a good day for some eggs!!!


----------



## hopesforababy

Not related to IVF, but I need some moral support.....

My idiot mother-in-law has been making some really nasty comments to my husband and his siblings about mine and DH's desire and trouble becoming pregnant. (His brother has two kids, one from an affair. His sister is currently pregnant, but her affair with a married man is now over.) MIL has not given us any words of support while doing IUI, so we have not told her that we are doing IVF. But she continues to ask us what we are doing. DH told her that the doc said IVF was our only hope, but not that we are doing it. MIL said "Do you think that having a baby will make the two of you happy?" When DH told her that we are happy and that having a baby will bring even more joy and happiness into our home, she told him that if he really thinks that, he is out of his mind, and that he isn't mature enough and shouldn't have a baby.
Are you freaking kidding me?!?! Who the hell says that? And who says that to their own kid? I was pissed the day that DH had surgery to remove a testicle due to cancer and she bought him a shirt that said "I make good babies." First, inappropriate from your mom; Second, not on the day you have a testicle removed! The crap she pulled today makes me want to take that shirt and shove it up her a$$!

Sorry to vent ladies, but how do you deal with the negative reactions from others? And negative reactions from family? This has been such a great process for the both of us so far, but this has just put a black cloud over us.


----------



## caline

Breeze, fantastic news! Will be thinking of you on Weds. Good luck.

Hopesforababy, OMG!!! Has the MIL been insensitive like that before?!? I can't believe any mother would say such stuff to their son, and the t.shirt!!!!?! Its just unbelievable. Your personal life with your DH is none of her business, and you have no obligation to share it with her. Does your DH have any idea why she'd behave like she is?
I might be inclined to return the t shirt to her and point out that it was a little bit insensitive considering your DH's operation, and that he won't be needing it. Don't let her overshadow your experiences, you and DH are doing whats right for you both. OMG! Can't believe her!!!.......


----------



## Mrs G

rachelle1975 said:


> Thanks guys - when i spoke to the FS they were adamant about it going in the thigh (epi-pen) - i will deffo have a chat to them about other options when i go to my scan. Hubby is getting excited at the chance to stab me every day... sadistic b*gger!!
> 
> Kath... i love your PJs :rofl:
> 
> Well hopefully by the time i'm visiting this thread more frequently... most of your girls will be over in first try.... Kath's bum is allegedly so large she is able to keep numerous seats warm :rofl:

:rofl: trust me there is no allegedly about it!!! But me and my bum are more than happy to squidge up to make room for you all. xx

Hopes - OMG what a bitch! I can't believe anyone would say anything like that, let alone his own mum! Just remember that you and your very soon to be baby are his family now. Who needs MIL's anyway??? :hug:

Muncho- agree with caline about the pessaries, that is why I did them rectally, I hated the mess!! Good luck x


----------



## muncho

thanks guys about the pessary advise. will alternate or somehting i think xx


----------



## caline

I was told vaginally after ET, but called and asked, then reverted back to rectal coz of the mess. Didn't get any mess with the rectal use.


----------



## muncho

i was told vaginally but then when i started to bleed they asked me to change and like you say there is no mess rectally

How are you caline?

hopesforbaby: cant belive your MIL, i dont even know how i would feel about things like that being said . Its awful :(


----------



## caline

Yeah, very well thanks, Muncho. Eager to get on with more treatment :flower:


----------



## muncho

good. Really really hope it works out for you next time. this whole thing is crap isnt it, you can never relax at any stage :)


----------



## caline

Thanks. Yeah, it is a right old roller coaster. In a way its good to have time between treatments, as the stress levels do drop, and you are not constantly thinking about signs n symptoms etc. I don't think I could've gone straight into next round with no break. 

I am continuing with accupuncture (have had it for 9 months now), and also ttc the natural way, as from reading lots of stories on here, you never know! He he, would feel like a flamin miricale if that happened!!

How are things with you, mucus aside?


----------



## muncho

thats great to hear you looking at it in a positive way! teh good news is that you know the embryo can implant.

I have been having acu as well. did you have it before and after ET?

Everyhting is good, no cm now. Last night i has a few twinges in the uterus, kinda like pulsing sensations. Never ahd that after ov before. But its hard to know if these are symptoms or just the pessaries,
other than that im ok. 

i def think acu is good for IVF and TTC and i too would be trying naturally inbetween !


----------



## muncho

thats great to hear you looking at it in a positive way! teh good news is that you know the embryo can implant.

I have been having acu as well. did you have it before and after ET?

Everyhting is good, no cm now. Last night i has a few twinges in the uterus, kinda like pulsing sensations. Never had that after ov before. But its hard to know if these are symptoms or just the pessaries,
other than that im ok. 

i def think acu is good for IVF and TTC and i too would be trying naturally inbetween !


----------



## caline

I had acc after ET. We stayed in a hotel next to the clinic the night before ET coz of the snow, so couldn't go before. My accupuncturist said its most important to have it after, but having it before can help to relax you before ET.

2nd week of 2ww is so hard! I hope your twinges are a good sign and you get your bfp :dust:


----------



## hopesforababy

You ladies are great! Thanks for the support. I know in my head and my heart that everything will be fine, but being told mean things just hurts.

And I love reading about all the symptoms from you ladies in your TWW!! I won't be there for another three weeks, but hopefully by then you'll all have your BFP's and I can quiz you all on what I should hopefully be feeling!!


----------



## brooklyn1

Well ladies, I caved and tested yesterday and this morning and it was a BFP! It was faint yesterday afternoon, but this morning it's stronger- both on the FRERs....today I'm 13 days past EC and 15 days past the trigger shot, so it can't be the HCG from the trigger still in my system, right? I've never seen a bfp in my life! I'm excited, but cautiously so- will wait till the the blood test on Thursday to see what the beta is and if this is for real. OMG!


----------



## caline

May I be the first to congratulate you!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Trigger would be out of you system by now, so its a def :bfp:


----------



## muncho

WOW!!!!

ill be the 2nd to congratulte you. Im so so so happy for you!
how exciting :)


----------



## Breeze

Im so happy for you Brooklyn1... Congrats!!! 

Im feeling pretty nervous and a bit anxious about EC tomorow...just hope that it goes well!


----------



## brooklyn1

Good luck for EC tomorrow- you'll do fine. 
:hugs:


----------



## caline

Good luck tomorrow, Breeze. It is all very quick and will be over before you know it. :flower:


----------



## peartree

:happydance:Brooklyn!:happydance: for the fab news! You've been 4-leaf-clovered! :happydance:

Breeze - good luck for the transfer tomorrow.

Muncho - how many more days to testing?

Rachelle - welcome to the thread! So glad you're not far now from IVF. :hugs: Re. injections, I do mine on my leg with an autoinjector. It doesn't hurt much more than an acupunture needle, and there's a slight stinging sensation when the solution goes in. As long as you don't hold the injector down too firmly, you won't bruise. We did the first two times and I ended up bruising, and blistering, but since then, nothing. 

Mrs G - I'm so glad for your allegedly large bottom - please keep many seats warm over in pregnancy forums! :haha:

Hopesforababy - omg, what an insensitive MIL :growlmad: I have the opposite problem in that my MIL doesn't say anything to me. Nothing at all. Not even a 'how's it going', etc. I would at least prefer an acknowledgement that we're having fertility problems, which probably is cos of her inability to spot the prob in DH at an early enough age. :growlmad:


----------



## Blue12

Tears fo joy Brooklyn........this is it!


----------



## Lilly123

Great news Brooklyn!!!!! Let me know when I can officially post as a BFP on the front page!! So happy for u! Wishing u all the best!:hugs:


----------



## muncho

breeze good luck for tomorrow
Rachelle: welcome , hope you find us all supportive :)

peartree, wil be testing maybe sunday or monday


----------



## hopesforababy

Congratulations Brooklyn!!

And good luck Breeze!!


----------



## 3yearsttc

Good luck! I'm going for IUI in two weeks


----------



## caline

3years, welcome the the thread. Is this your first IUI? Where are you having your treatment?


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies!thanks for all the good wishes! Survived EC, was knockd out for most of it except at one point wen i felt pain in my rite ovary! Thankfully,all is over! Feel ok today, managed to have a shower and just a lil bit of crampin! Waiting for call from clinic on sat to let me know wen ET will b! im part of a trial at my clinic and using progesterone injects,wantd to ask if anyone had any experience with this?? Thanks again ladies for good wishes!!!


----------



## brooklyn1

congrats Breeze, glad things went well!
I didn't use the progesterone injections, but most everyone I know who has done IVF in the states has done the injections...where do you inject them?
I think all the different progesterone forms have their pluses and minuses- at least you won't have the messy discharge and you'll know you're getting all of the progesterone into your body.
Let us know when you're scheduled for the ET.


----------



## Trying4ever

hey brooklyn have you officially tested today? Did you have to go to the clinic? 

Yay Breeze for EC....wont the clinic ring you before sat? Looks like you'll have day 3 ET like me too. I had mine today and taking it eeeeasy...watching my OH trying to operate the oven was more stressful LOL!!


----------



## caline

Breeze, glad it all went well for you with the EC. Fingers crossed for good fertilization. :flower:


----------



## brooklyn1

Trying4ever said:


> hey brooklyn have you officially tested today? Did you have to go to the clinic?
> 
> Yay Breeze for EC....wont the clinic ring you before sat? Looks like you'll have day 3 ET like me too. I had mine today and taking it eeeeasy...watching my OH trying to operate the oven was more stressful LOL!!

I went to the clinic this morning for a blood test...finally got the call! It's official, I'm pregnant! They said my HCG level was 252, which seems high to me. I'm very happy and feeling very emotional at the same time. 
Thanks for all of your support ladies.


----------



## Trying4ever

Brooklyn thats wonderful news! Hope I can join you soon!


----------



## ihavefaith

brooklyn1 said:


> Trying4ever said:
> 
> 
> hey brooklyn have you officially tested today? Did you have to go to the clinic?
> 
> Yay Breeze for EC....wont the clinic ring you before sat? Looks like you'll have day 3 ET like me too. I had mine today and taking it eeeeasy...watching my OH trying to operate the oven was more stressful LOL!!
> 
> I went to the clinic this morning for a blood test...finally got the call! It's official, I'm pregnant! They said my HCG level was 252, which seems high to me. I'm very happy and feeling very emotional at the same time.
> Thanks for all of your support ladies.Click to expand...

Congrats!!! Super Happy for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mendy

Hello ladies! :flower:

Haven't stopped by this thread in forever and I see a bunch of new ladies at different stages of their IVF's. Just wanted to wish all of you lots of luck for your upcoming cycles! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And congratulations Brooklyn!


----------



## hopesforababy

Great news Brooklyn!! Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy!!

Breeze, glad the EC went well and hope you'll hear good news from the clinic soon. I will also be using the progesterone shots, but I haven't had the training on that yet. Too much other stuff to do until then! Good luck as you are now officially in your TWW!!


----------



## Blue12

Official celebration Brooklyn!!!!!!


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies!! Clinic rang to say 5 embies!!!! Yay!! Wait till tomoro am to find out wen ET will take place!! Im findin projesterone injects difficult to handle! Side effects seem to hit an hour after the inject. Lots of tenderness in tummy,feelin bit nauseous! Lets hope it gets easier as the days go on!! Thanks to everyone - hopesforababy, caline, brooklyn1, ihavefaith and everyone else for embie good wishes!!!


----------



## caline

Brooklyn, massive congrats on official BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Breeze, great news about your embies. Sorry to hear about side effects of progesterone injections. I think your body should get used to it and the side effects decrease over time.

Dying to have some more treatment now I have heard all the positive news! This wait is toooo long, lol.


----------



## Lilly123

latest update :hugs:

Congrats again Brooklyn! Great news Breeze!:hugs:



https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 4 Leaf Clover IVF & ICSI Buddies

*June / July 09 Outcome *

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue: - twins are here at 34.5 weeks - all is well
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink:
Lilly123 ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: #
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 09 Outcome*

Angelcakes - :flow::angel:

Sammy2009 - :flow::angel:

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:

Brambletess - flow::angel:

Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs G - :yipee::baby: :pink:

Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:



*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - :yipee::baby:

lioness168 - :yipee::baby:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

Bek74 - :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!

Beckic - :flow::angel:

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - :flow::angel:

Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby:

​

*January / February 2010 Outcome *​

Caline - :flow::angel:

Muncho - :flow::angel:​​
Rosie06 - :flow::angel:

Chocci - :yipee::baby:

Cupcake - :flow::angel:

MissMonty - :flow::angel:

Noddysgirl - ttc on hold

Mrs R32 - delayed for now 

Brooklyn1 - :yipee::baby:

Peartree - start down regg 9 Feb

Breeze - EC 18 Feb [-o&lt;

Cupcake - ET 18 Feb [-o&lt;

Dilek - ET 20 Feb [-o&lt;

Trying4Ever - test date 4 March [-o&lt;

Oneday - Start down regg 24 Feb 

Rachelle1975 - to start BCP 

ihavefaith - waiting to start

WishtobMama - start IVF 25 April 2010

Doodar - on IVF waiting list


​​


----------



## muncho

Well done on your embies, fingers crossed now !
brooklyn ..wow , you must feel so ecstatic :)


I think af is on the way, my white cm has changed to brown and there was a spot of blood earlier when i wiped, The last time i wiped there was nothing there.
Im due af today/tomorrow going from my last period.
Anyone have any experience of this.
Im sure i dont normally get browinsh cischarge but i cant remember.
POO! im telling my self that im lucky to have got this far!


----------



## caline

Muncho, I had brown discharge from 7 days post ET. The clinic told me this was normal and up to 70% of women get it after EC/ET. Apparently it can be old blood and stuff from your ovary's coming out. I had copious amounts!! I also spotted 7 days after ET, which completely stopped. Try and stay positive as what you are having can be completely normal. :flower:


----------



## muncho

Thanks Caline. the spotting seems to have stopped now. Im hoping it could be implantation. Coz i had a 2 day transfer it can take longer to implant. But who knows!


----------



## caline

I really hope so. The 2nd week of 2ww is a killer. I've never visited the loo to do knicker checks so much in my entire life!! Am hoping so much that you get your BFP :flower:


----------



## Millana

Congrats Brooklyn!! I'm so happy for you. You too, Breeze for those beautiful 5 embies you got. Muncho, stay positive, fingers crossed for you.

I went to my clinic this morning for my day 9 sono and bw. Got 5 follies ranging from 13.8 to 7.9 in sizes. Now waiting for the call this afternoon on what to do next. I saw one lady coming out of the sono room in tears, of joy of course, she got a BFP today. I did not get to chat with her but I was so happy for her. I hope I am next.


----------



## hopesforababy

Muncho, I hope it was implantation bleeding for you! Fingers crossed!

Breeze, it stinks that you're having side effects from the progesterone, but it's a good thing, though! Increased amounts of progesterone is what causes morning sickness, but it's what helps make the uterus a good home for the embies. When do you test??


----------



## muncho

Af arrived last night so im out . I had afeeling yesterday it was coming:(
i know i did everything i could have, it wasnt meant to be. im gutted but want to move on.
im going to give BNB and TTC a break now til my next cycle. im going to start at the gym after a 3month break

Thanks for everyone's support and i wish you all lot sof luck xxx

Caline good luck with your FET x


----------



## muncho

breeze and millani good luck for the next few weeks xx


----------



## caline

Muncho, am so sorry to hear that :cry:
When will you get your next try? Try and stay positive and hopefully you will be bcak soon and announcing your BFP. Goood luck with everything, thanks for your support :flower:


----------



## gumb69

congrats brooklyn xx


----------



## Lilly123

im sorry muncho :hugs::hugs: look after yourself and good luck for your next round :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Breeze

Muncho... im so sorry.. at least with this cycle the people treating you have loads of info about your body and this can be used to hopefully lead to a BFP next round!!!

Hows everyone else doing? I received a call from clinic and will be having 5 day transfer... so ET will be on monday! so excited!!! just hope that it goes well!!! Caline... u had 5 day transfer as well? Did you count ET as day one of TWW or from EC??


----------



## caline

Great news Breeze, you have some good and strong embies there :winkwink:
I counted ET as day one of 2ww, my official test day was 12 days after transfer, so maybe they count 2 weeks from day 3. Not sure on this one. They will give you an official date to test when you have the transfer.

I am so excited for you :flower:


----------



## Oneday

I'm really sorry muncho but you really did everything you could to make it work x I hope you have the sucess you deserve next time x


----------



## Mendy

:hugs: :hugs: muncho! Wishing you nothing but the best next time around!


----------



## hopesforababy

So sorry Muncho.:hugs::hugs:

Breeze and Caline, I was told the TWW started on day of EC. But when do they count the 40 weeks from?


----------



## Mrs G

hopesforababy said:


> So sorry Muncho.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Breeze and Caline, I was told the TWW started on day of EC. But when do they count the 40 weeks from?

When you get a positive result they count EC day as day 14 of your cycle. So by the time you get your result you're 4 weeks already!! 

Lots of :hugs: and luck for all.

xx


----------



## caline

Breeze, how did your transfer go? Will you have a few days off to chill now, or are you back to work? Hope you have a quick and easy 2ww and a BFP at the end of it :flower:


----------



## brooklyn1

Breeze, hope your transfer went well. You are PUPO!

Does anyone have any suggestions for dealing with mild OHSS? The RE just told me that I've got it- I've been really bloated and had bad stomach cramps for about a week. My biggest problem is eating- it seems to get a lot worse after eating. Any hints on how to minimize it would be great...

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## ihavefaith

muncho said:


> Af arrived last night so im out . I had afeeling yesterday it was coming:(
> i know i did everything i could have, it wasnt meant to be. im gutted but want to move on.
> im going to give BNB and TTC a break now til my next cycle. im going to start at the gym after a 3month break
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support and i wish you all lot sof luck xxx
> 
> Caline good luck with your FET x



Hey Mucho! Im really sorry to hear that!!!:hugs:
Think positive dont give up! Everything happens for a reason! Gym sounds like a good idea! great stress reliever! try some yoga! :):hugs: Maybe your next round will be same time as me.


----------



## caline

brooklyn1 said:


> Breeze, hope your transfer went well. You are PUPO!
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for dealing with mild OHSS? The RE just told me that I've got it- I've been really bloated and had bad stomach cramps for about a week. My biggest problem is eating- it seems to get a lot worse after eating. Any hints on how to minimize it would be great...
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

I had it moderately, and was just told to rest loads and drink loads. I drank 3-4 litres of water a day and just rested. I was so scared of it becoming really bad. I was also advised to sleep propped up to stop the fluid going too high. Also, eat small amounts and often. You'll have to start doing that at somepoint anyway!! lol. I did have problems breathing one everning, but that resolved itself. They say if you get short of breath to get seen asap.

You can weigh yourself aswell to see if its getting better or worse. I put on 9 pounds!! I was also in a lot of pain and took regular paracetamol but obviously thats personal choice given that you are preggers.

Hope you feel better soon :flower:

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi everyone, im new so please be gentle! 

Such a lot of reading - some very moving stories!Congrats to all those who have sucess and chin up to everyone else!

I am currently on my first cycle if ICSI. Have been taking suprefact injections for a few weeks and am due back at the clinic wed for the next stage - GonalF. I wonder can anyone help with a wee query - my period was over a week late and just started yesterday but im due a scan Wed - will they still go ahead despite the bleed? They have told me to keep the appointment but worried about what will happen! Will things now be delayed?

ta all


----------



## Millana

I am sorry to hear the news, Muncho. When you are ready to TTC again, we will be here for you.

My clinic called today and said for CD12, my lining is 7mm and 3 follies of 17, 17.8 and 18 mm in sizes. Looking good so far. Depending the result of my bloodwork tomorrow morning, EC could be at 2PM. My dilema is that, we BD'd a week ago. We planned on doing it last night but forgot about it due to the Olympics games. I just made the decision to bd tonight to flush out the "old stuff" and hopefully hubby has enough time to produce ample amount to fertilize the eggs they are retrieving. I am thinking possible ICSI. Do you ladies think this is a right idea?


----------



## Dilek

Millana said:


> I am sorry to hear the news, Muncho. When you are ready to TTC again, we will be here for you.
> 
> My clinic called today and said for CD12, my lining is 7mm and 3 follies of 17, 17.8 and 18 mm in sizes. Looking good so far. Depending the result of my bloodwork tomorrow morning, EC could be at 2PM. My dilema is that, we BD'd a week ago. We planned on doing it last night but forgot about it due to the Olympics games. I just made the decision to bd tonight to flush out the "old stuff" and hopefully hubby has enough time to produce ample amount to fertilize the eggs they are retrieving. I am thinking possible ICSI. Do you ladies think this is a right idea?

Hi Hun

Regards your DH SA he needs to have 3 days absenince. I would discuss this with your clinic. Is there an emergency number and give them a call. Im not sure if a week old sperm is better than only 1 day of absenence. Im sorry i am unable to help.


----------



## brooklyn1

Milana, My clinic actually specifically told us that 24-48 hours of abstinance was what they wanted. I think that way they don't have the absolute largest amount, but they get the best quality which is what they need for IVF...
But that time frame may also depend on your husband's count, etc.

Why are you thinking ICSI? I can't remember, does your husband have male factor IF? 

Good luck, it sounds like you've got some good ones. Would you transfer this month as well?


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies!!! Well i am officially in 2ww!!had ET yest,one grade 2.2 embie on board,not dure what this means?? Ladies? No embies left to freeze, they all fragmented. Not sure what this means either except that it aint good! Im very happy that ive come so far considering there was a point at stimmulation that i thort my body was not responding! I thank God each day for letting us come this far and now as they say its all in His hands!! so, letd go back to symptom spotting ladies!!! Im so ready for this!! Ive already driven my DH mental with talking continuously about any twinge etc etc... Any advice ladies to help implantation??? Hows everyone else doing?? Brooklyn1, try peppermint tea with some honey, suppose to help soothe digestion? I wander if accupuncture will help you?


----------



## Aphrodite

Yay breeze!!! what a relief that you've finally got there and now are PUPO!!! Let the symptom spotting begin!! x x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope everyone's doing ok.

Breeze - yay!! Hope the 2ww is a quick on for you hun. Lots of rest to help implantation, I would say, I didn't off my backside!! FX

Welcome Angel - I don't think af will make any difference to you timings. Good luck.

Miliana - I agree with brooklyn, they don't need quantity for oh's sample. Was EC today??

:hugs: to all 
xx


----------



## Millana

brooklyn1 said:


> Milana, My clinic actually specifically told us that 24-48 hours of abstinance was what they wanted. I think that way they don't have the absolute largest amount, but they get the best quality which is what they need for IVF...
> But that time frame may also depend on your husband's count, etc.
> 
> Why are you thinking ICSI? I can't remember, does your husband have male factor IF?
> 
> Good luck, it sounds like you've got some good ones. Would you transfer this month as well?

Hi Brooklyn, happy to hear from you. How are you feeling?

Good news this AM, my doc decided, after seeing my bw results, to do ER tomorrow at 9:15 AM. That gives my husband the 24 hours + abstenance required. 

Yes, we have male factor. My lining is doing great at almost 8 mm this morning and two follies at 20 mm and one at 19+. IF everything goes as planned, ET will be on Friday which is what I prefer as I have the weekend to rest.


----------



## Breeze

Milana, did you have EC??how are you feeling brooklyn1? Has OHSS eased? Dilek, are u in 2ww??? Who is in 2ww with me?? Im feelin k, on day 2 of 2ww... Had some cramping, still v.bloated and windy. Progesterone injects getting easier and are less painful! No other symptoms to report... Got a long way to go... Anyways, hope everyone else is doing well??


----------



## Oneday

Morning all
I'm going for a scan to check all is ok then we can start ivf. 1st dr injection today after training of course! I'm both excited and terrified and not sure what to expect. Glad to see everyone doing well and a few people in the tww fingers crossed we will have some more bfp's soon x


----------



## caline

Breeze, great news!! Well done. I hope you have a relaxing 2ww.

Milana, good luck for you collection. Hope all goes well.

Oneday, lots of luck for your cycle. Try not to worry. I was terrified like you, and none of it was as bad as I anticipated. Time will fly once you get going, and soon you will be on you 2ww too.

AF arrived yesterday for me so I am waiting for a call back from the clinic. The receptionist sounded a bit funny when I said I wanted to book on this cycle. She said "so you're not going to wait the 3 months then?" 

I am hoping to start down reggin this on this cycle, for FET with drugs. Have appointment with consultant on monday and scan on Weds. I hope they won't make me wait another month though.


----------



## Trying4ever

Caline good luck for this cycle! 

Breeze how are you getting on in your 2WW? Mine is going terribly slow.....


----------



## Breeze

What day are you on tryingforever?? Im only on day 2!!!! Dnt know how im gonna survive the rest of it!! I dnt have NO symptoms today,no cramping,nothing!! I know its early but im just so paranoid!! Knicker watching has also started!!! Lol


----------



## Breeze

Trying4ever,if i can ask... Did you have 3 day transfer or 5? Jojo how about u?


----------



## Trying4ever

I had a 3 day transfer. I am on day.......6 , wow one more day has gone by! I tripped today and didnt fall but just banged my foot really hard on the ground to get my balance again and then I thought OMG what if I have caused the little embie trauma and it has come away??!! I was more upset about that cos thats a real crucial time right now :(


----------



## Oneday

Milena how did you get on ?
Breeze and Trying for ever good luck in the tww x
Caline fingers crossed you can get strarted with fet this cycle you must do what feels right for you x 
me day too of down regging today and doing the injection on my own hopefully it will be fine x


----------



## ANGEL223

Mrs G said:


> Hi all, hope everyone's doing ok.
> 
> Breeze - yay!! Hope the 2ww is a quick on for you hun. Lots of rest to help implantation, I would say, I didn't off my backside!! FX
> 
> Welcome Angel - I don't think af will make any difference to you timings. Good luck.
> 
> Miliana - I agree with brooklyn, they don't need quantity for oh's sample. Was EC today??
> 
> :hugs: to all
> xx

Thanks for that - meting went fine after all and have started on GonalF now! Needn't have worried but jus seem incapable of logical toughts right now!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
Hang in there trying4ever and breeze, the tww is sooo hard. But you can usually test a few days early if you want to (I caved in at 12 days past EC). 

Good luck to everyone starting stims and down regging, exciting stuff!

Millana, how was EC? Are they going to do a transfer this month?

Caline, I hope you get to do FET this month. My clinic said one full cycle off was all you need, so you should be fine!

As for me, my OHSS is easing a bit, but I'm still quite bloated, tender and sore in my tummy. It's making it hard to notice if I'm having any pregnancy symptoms at all....


----------



## Millana

Hi Ladies!

Brooklyn, glad to know your OHSS is easing up. 

My EC went better than the first time. I did not have any pain during the procedure. They were able to extract two good quality eggs. Tomorrow is my ET at 11:45 AM. I am planning to leave very early as I live upstate and the weather is not cooperating since yesterday. It would be a 2 day transfer.

Will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys,

Hope you are well. 
My drugs get delivered tomorrow :yipee:

Quick question - my clinic offers a pre and post transfer on-site accupuncture for the pricely sum of £300 (OMG!). My question is - is it only beneficial if you have had accupuncture before? I've a phobia of needles although by the EC stage this should be cured... just wondering if accupuncture might make me feel more stressed than anything else??

:dust:


----------



## caline

Rachelle, I have regular accupuncture, and had it after my transfer. My accupuncturist specialises in fertility. He says the main reason for having it before transfer is to help relax you. He does, however, say that its important to have it asap after transfer.

I pay £40 a session (1 hour), so £300 seems extreme! I would say don't have it before, and find somewhere that you can book a session for in the few hours after your transfer. I personally wouldn't pay £300.

In this months Pregnancy & Birth (I don't buy this, get it free at work), Zita West quotes a 57% increased sucess of IVF if accupuncture is give after transfer. It is quite significant and there are some good research studies to back this up.

Millana, I'm glad your EC went well, good luck for the transfer.

I'm still waiting for a call back from the clinic........


----------



## Breeze

Rachelle1975,i agree with caline, i paid 35pounds for a session of accupuncture! 300 is huge! I had accu as well be4 and after my ET, helped me to relax and not stress about ET. 
Caline, your FET will be around pretty soon!! Exciting!!

Brooklyn1, glad ur OHSS is improving!! 

As for me,woke up with a cold!!caught from DH!! Everytime i sneeze or cough im paranoid about the embryo!! Im feeling terrible with a stuffy head,blocked nose!!! 

Milana,good luck for ET!!


----------



## Trying4ever

Breeze I think a cold is a good sign...I have heard loads of people get a cold aound the time before they find out they are preg. Reason could be that your immune system is down so embie sticks and is not rejected by the body!.....So I hope its all good for you xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks guys!

Got me drugs so i'm ready to go :happydance:

I was reading up on the whole accupuncture and they seem to think the reason it helps success is due to its relaxation properties - i'm pretty chilled out and don't feel to stressed or anxious - having injections might increase my stress levels through my needle fear! Decision decisions....


----------



## Breeze

Hi ladies,well im still stuck with this horrid cold! All bunged up, rang clinic and they said not to take anything except paracetemol!! I realy hope this does not interfere with the emby!!! Hope everybody is ok??


----------



## caline

Breeze, I am sure your cold won't interfere with implantation, but I know it must be worrying. You kinda want to wrap yourself in cotton wool for the 2ww. Hope you are feeling better soon. When is you test date?

Rachele, think you are right not having the accupuncture if it is going to stress you out more. Only thing you could try is having some now, and seeing what its like. I find the needles almost painless, and quite quick. I just can't ignore the statistics, lol.

Clinic phoned today and the nurse will scan me on monday when we are there for the consultation. Saves me driving there on Wednesday too :thumbup:

We have to decide on Monday how many embryos to have put back. I have always been adamant about only having one. Being a midwife, I am too aware of the risks etc with twins. But these last few weeks I have been reconsidering. I really don't want twins, but I want to increase our chances of having one baby. 

We weren't given a choice for our funded cycle, it was a case of this is what we are going to do, so the decision was taken out of my hands. But the nurse said we have to decide by Monday, as the labs need to know.

Does anyone know the chances of twins with 2 embies put back? Also, how much having 2 put back increases the chances of getting pregnant with one? Guess this would be double what it would be with a single embie?


----------



## annmc30

rachelle1975 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Got me drugs so i'm ready to go :happydance:
> 
> I was reading up on the whole accupuncture and they seem to think the reason it helps success is due to its relaxation properties - i'm pretty chilled out and don't feel to stressed or anxious - having injections might increase my stress levels through my needle fear! Decision decisions....

when do u start taken them? i pick mine up on the 4th march to start on the 8th march im really excited now hope everything works out n u get a bfp soon x


----------



## peartree

Yay for drug delivery Rachelle! When do you start injecting? I have a real fear of needles too, and found it really stressful when DH was loading up and putting the autoinjector on me. In recent days, I've started injecting myself. In a weird way, it's a lot less stressful because you're concentrating on the task in hand and not on the needle going into you. I really wanted DH to be a part of this, but I guess he'll have to do his part prepping it and driving us to and fro to the clinic. :)

Breeze, I hope the cold means good news! 

Millana - I hope the ET went well - :dust: for your 2WW!


----------



## Aphrodite

caline said:


> Clinic phoned today and the nurse will scan me on monday when we are there for the consultation. Saves me driving there on Wednesday too :thumbup:
> 
> We have to decide on Monday how many embryos to have put back. I have always been adamant about only having one. Being a midwife, I am too aware of the risks etc with twins. But these last few weeks I have been reconsidering. I really don't want twins, but I want to increase our chances of having one baby.
> 
> We weren't given a choice for our funded cycle, it was a case of this is what we are going to do, so the decision was taken out of my hands. But the nurse said we have to decide by Monday, as the labs need to know.
> 
> Does anyone know the chances of twins with 2 embies put back? Also, how much having 2 put back increases the chances of getting pregnant with one? Guess this would be double what it would be with a single embie?

Im surprised you weren't given a choice as they told us at that in the end, it was our decision whether to have one or 2-as u know we are at the same clinic ;)

The doc told me that having 2 embryos only increases the chances by 5%. but there seem to be so many people on here who had 2 put back and got a BFP. Its such a hard choice, we will have to think about it soon too. So hard!!


----------



## caline

I was literally sitting on the couch just before transfer and we were told we had one really good blasto that was ready to implant and we would be having this one transferred. I was relieved as only wanted one back at that stage. It was the right decision, as we got bfp. Have since read that some clinics only put one back on NHS funded cylcles, so assumed this was why.

This time we have been specifically asked. I'm thinking though, you are same clinic but different PCT. Maybe they have different protocols for different PCT's?? Youre is certanily more generous than ours as you get more goes, so maybe they're more willing to pick up the extra cost of multiple pregnancies.


----------



## Millana

Thank you ladies for wishing me good luck with my ET today. It went well, the doctor transfered single 2 day embryo with 4 cells. The clinic is very strict with the single transfer policy. The other will be frozen on 5 day stage for later. The nurse gave me an HCG shot, and instructions to continue on taking the estrance tablet once a day and the progesterone gel (vaginal) daily.

I am now officially on my 2WW. Test date is on March 10. I got this cold too, worried it will ooze out when I sneeze (lol).


----------



## Breeze

Milana welcome to 2ww!! Peartree,how far are u with down regg? I also found injecting myself mentally easier than hubby doing it, i think for me its having more thinkinh about the process rather than the needle going in! 
As for me,still stuck with this horrid cold. Clinic hav bookd me in for blood test on 5 march!!! Seems like forever left till then!! Because im in that progesterone trial,its been booked in, this would be 11 days post ET and 16 days post EC, so im all confused on what day i am on!!! I think it gets all confusing when you have 5 day transfer!! Im not sure when to do a home test?? Any advice? Dh says to just wait till blood test, thats so hard to do!!! 
Trying4ever,how are u feeling??


----------



## Mrs G

caline, we pushed for 2 embies. Like aphrodite says, it certainly doesn't double the chances of bfp but I couldn't live with the what ifs of SET. Even now I think what if they had only put back the embie that didn't make it???

If you are in UK, the hfea only suggest SET, a clinic cannot insist you have it if you don't want to. I think they have been under pressure to reduce multiple birth rates and probably s**t themselves when anyone asks for 2!!!

Rach - I had acupunture in the run up to treatment and then straight before and straight after ET. Could have had no impact on my chances but I was prepared to give anything a try!!! Make sure you get one who specialises in fertility.

Lots of luck to everyone, so much happening here atm!!

xx


----------



## lynseyology

Hi Everyone, well. I'm still waiting for my period 6 weeks after my last one and 4 weeks after our IVF was abandoned! I'm very confused as I am normally so regular and we were told it would be late but surely not this late? We did a pregnancy test today which was negative - I knew it would be, we are not that lucky! I just want to get started again and I feel like I have been waiting for AF to come for years! Does anyone have experience of how late it can be? We completed the down reg and 10 days of the stims drugs. Thank you


----------



## Breeze

Hi everyone,well i think im out this time! Im sooo sad,had the af coming feeling from yest,woke up today to have spotting,sore boobs,my classic pre af symptoms! My gut feeling says it hasnt worked.my period is technically due on tues so the spotting is not that far off! Anyways,im gonna try and b positive and could do some positive words from the ladies here. my dh says i over analyse everything even a twitching toe, there i am on google typing it in to c if its a good sign!! Is this normal??


----------



## caline

Breeze, I was told by my clinic that 70% of women get some vaginal loss, spotting etc after IVF. The sore boobs etc can be pregnancy symptoms. I know how hard it is though. When are you supposed to test? Would you do one earlier? I got bfp 4 days before I was supposed to test. 

Lynseyology, this must be SO frustrating for you! I guess all your hormones have to level out again after DR to give you a proper period. I would imagine it would come soon, but don't have any experience in your situation, so all I can say is, hang in there, and focus on getting all healthy and ready to start again.

MrsG, I think you're right, and maybe if we had pushed for it we would have had 2 put back, but at that time I was relieved to only have one. I have since reconsidered, and we are thinking of going for 2 this time. We have an appt tomorrow with a consultant at the clinic, so will have to decide then. My gut feeling is to go for 2, and just hope and pray it results in only 1 pregnancy.


Millana, great news about your transfer! Hope you have a stress free 2ww, and get your bfp. What is the estrance tablet for? Just out of interest.


----------



## Millana

Breeze, please dont lose hope. The symptoms you are having could also be pregnancy also like AF. 

Lyn, I know how it feels. My first cycle did not end with ET, they had to freeze the embryo because of thin uterine lining. I had to wait another cycle. It felt forever but that day will come.

Caline, the estrace is an estrogen medication in tablet form. According to the nurse I spoke to, studies have shown that an additional estrogen during the luteal phase (after ET) improves the pregnancy rate. Good luck on your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Trying4ever

Breeze i'm so sorry to hear AF showed up :cry: I think our luck has run out on this thread :cry: I did a 2 tests today and they are both :bfn:


----------



## caline

Millana said:


> Caline, the estrace is an estrogen medication in tablet form. According to the nurse I spoke to, studies have shown that an additional estrogen during the luteal phase (after ET) improves the pregnancy rate. Good luck on your appointment tomorrow!


Do you get any side effects from it? I imagine this is what I will have for FET? I take some kind of oestrogen tablets instead of stimming. Just a bit worried about side effects as its something I haven't had before. Thanks.


Tryingforever, so sorry to hear you have BFN's. Was today your official test date?


----------



## Lilly123

Trying4eva and Breeze.. thinking of u both :hugs:


----------



## Breeze

Trying4ever,pls dont lose hope yet.... Im not going to hang up the towel just yet!! It aint over till its friday and the blood test!! Ive still got some spotting but its getting lighter! Yay... I think! Anyways, ive decided to wait till friday for the blood test! I think doing a test and seeing a BFN would be a nitemare so im just gonna hang in there till the blood test or till af hits me full blown! Trying4ever you hang in there with me girl!!! It aint over till its af over!!


----------



## brooklyn1

Breeze and Trying4ever, I'm thinking about you both and crossing my fingers that it's just spotting!


----------



## peartree

Breeze said:

> Milana welcome to 2ww!! Peartree,how far are u with down regg? I also found injecting myself mentally easier than hubby doing it, i think for me its having more thinkinh about the process rather than the needle going in!

I'm on Day 20 of down-regs. Gosh - it's actually gone by quite quickly! I have my baseline scan on Thu, and start stimming on Fri if all goes well. 

I hope the spotting is a good sign for you. It's still early days yet! :dust:

Trying4ever - sorry to hear it's a BFN. When is your actual testing date? Don't lost hope! :dust:

Millana - welcome!


----------



## Trying4ever

AF showed today.


----------



## caline

Trying4ever said:


> AF showed today.

So sorry to hear this. :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Trying4ever said:


> AF showed today.

Im so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi, im an old member of 4 leaf clovers, we had IVF which worked and then at 20 weeks the baby was diagnosed with Hydro so we had to terminate at 24 weeks.... :cry:

We have to go for an appointment on 29th March to have a scan and start a new plan but I can't wait that long... ovulation will be around 19th March so we are going to miss it by over a week and won't be able to start the new plan until April. 

Does anyone know when in your cycle you can have an FET? We have two embies on ice and i just want to get it over and done with.

The waiting is killing me....


----------



## caline

Sammy, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Could you have a natural cycle of FET on this period? If you were to have medicated then you would have to wait anyway, for down reg etc. I would give your clinic a call and speak to a nurse and explain that you would really like to try on this cycle.

We have been told that our clinic is researching whether FET is more sucessful with meds of without, as no one really knows. What clinic are you at? Only ask as Oxford are running a trial on it. You don't pay for the meds but then you don't know if what you are taking are the actual drugs or placeebo's.

We had appointment yesterday and everything has gone back to normal after OHSS. We are booked for medicated FET and I start down regging on 15th March. We opted out of the trial as I don't have much faith in my body's own hormones etc and feel more confident about taking the drugs and having it all controlled for me.

We have also opted for SET. We had decided that we would have 2 transferred but the consultant said we have a 30% chance of twins as our frosties are blastos. We decided we would rather have a few rounds, if necessary, to hopefully get a singleton pregnancy, rather than take that risk of twins.

Here we go again.....


----------



## Millana

caline said:


> Millana said:
> 
> 
> Caline, the estrace is an estrogen medication in tablet form. According to the nurse I spoke to, studies have shown that an additional estrogen during the luteal phase (after ET) improves the pregnancy rate. Good luck on your appointment tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Do you get any side effects from it? I imagine this is what I will have for FET? I take some kind of oestrogen tablets instead of stimming. Just a bit worried about side effects as its something I haven't had before. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Tryingforever, so sorry to hear you have BFN's. Was today your official test date?Click to expand...

Hi Caline,

I personally have not experience any effects since taking it. But it would be worth researching. How was your appointment?

Trying, I am so sorry about your BFN.


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Sammy, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
> 
> Could you have a natural cycle of FET on this period? If you were to have medicated then you would have to wait anyway, for down reg etc. I would give your clinic a call and speak to a nurse and explain that you would really like to try on this cycle.
> 
> We have been told that our clinic is researching whether FET is more sucessful with meds of without, as no one really knows. What clinic are you at? Only ask as Oxford are running a trial on it. You don't pay for the meds but then you don't know if what you are taking are the actual drugs or placeebo's.
> 
> We had appointment yesterday and everything has gone back to normal after OHSS. We are booked for medicated FET and I start down regging on 15th March. We opted out of the trial as I don't have much faith in my body's own hormones etc and feel more confident about taking the drugs and having it all controlled for me.
> 
> We have also opted for SET. We had decided that we would have 2 transferred but the consultant said we have a 30% chance of twins as our frosties are blastos. We decided we would rather have a few rounds, if necessary, to hopefully get a singleton pregnancy, rather than take that risk of twins.
> 
> Here we go again.....

hi hun and thanks for replying.... its nice to know someone else is about to go through this as well.

We live in Holland since i moved from the UK several years ago so you wont know the clinic but they gave us IVF and were pretty good. I was on the 10 day protocol and they do things very different here... i was always calling them to say things like "ìn the UK people stay on progesterone suppositories until the first trimester... la la la" and they were always telling me that this is how its done here... well it seemed it worked i suppose. 

OH has called them again today and we have to call back Monday to ask the doctor if he can squeeze us in sooner... we wont know anything more til then. I dont know if we can do medicated or not but they will have a way that they consider best and so i will have to go along with whatever it is... i will take their advice if i have the option on what they think is best... probably medicated though i reckon... nobody wants to take that risk even if its only a little lower. 

We have two blasts on ice as well... at the 3 day mark when i had the transfer they said that the others were a little behind and that they would monitor them and check them again on the 4th day to see how they were going and that they write to us to tell us if any made it to freeze. They did say that they would only freeze if they were of a very high standard, virtually perfect so we never expected any to make it... 2 did though so now we know these are great embies. That doesnt mean it will work though... i ahve read people before having fab embies and it failing and others slightly fragmented and they have taken so there is no telling. It depends of course how they thaw out in the first place. This worries me....

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Very positive that you have 2 blasties on ice Sammy. They do only freeze the very high quality ones so I have faith that they will thaw ok and be suitable for transfer.

Have been thinking of you - hope you are doing ok. Sounds like things are moving forward which is great.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Cupcake Queen said:


> Very positive that you have 2 blasties on ice Sammy. They do only freeze the very high quality ones so I have faith that they will thaw ok and be suitable for transfer.
> 
> Have been thinking of you - hope you are doing ok. Sounds like things are moving forward which is great.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hi Cuppy!!!

Things are a bit better now... allan has just about come out of his depression and we are busy doing some home improvements for the first time since Shaylee was born. I think we need to also focus on this and get things moving with both the house and the baby. We still need to collect Shaylees ashes, nobody ever mentions it. Sometimes I think that i dont want to either in case everything goes depressive again but i know we have to soon.

I am praying the blasts make the big thaw! All this again... i cant believe our bad luck really!

How are you... are you in the process of IVF again hun, i havent been on here for a few weeks so i am a bit behind with things... :hugs:

I just love your cat... its gorgeous... is it a Siamese? We have a seal point Siamese called Ziggy.


----------



## Breeze

Well ladies i caved in and did a test.... it was negative!!! I have been spotting slightly on the weekend and yest. It stopped last night. Tested this morning and its a negative. Ive got my blood test on friday... so im trying to hang in till then but my hope is dwindling fast!!! im on day 14 post EC... my af should technically be due today. Ive had a 5 day blasto transfer so im only 9 days post ET. Caline, you had a 5 day transfer, when did u have ur first faint positive? 

has anyone else had 5 day blasto tansfer... how many days post transfer did you get your positive???


----------



## caline

Sammy, I know what you mean about having to go with the flow of your particlular clinic. Oxford only give progesterone supps up until test date but are adamant that they don't do anything after this time, only delay the inevitable. I hope the clinic can fit you in asap. You're chances are good with the blastos, so stay positive. :thumbup:

My sis went through a loss similar to yours. Her little girl had Down's and she lost her at 22 weeks. When they finally went to collect her ashes they had a little ceremony (about 6 months after her funeral), and sis now says it was good to do as she was so numb at the funeral. I know everyone grieves differently and you just have to do whats is right for you and your DH :hugs:

Breeze, I am very sorry that you got bfn. Thats just rubbish and I really feel for you. I got faint positive 9 days post transfer (14 days post EC). What kind of test did you use? I got bfn on internet cheapies and clearblue digital, and got thr faint bfp on First response early result. Then by 12 days after transfer got positive on the digital and cheapie. I swear by FRER! I personally wouldn't rule anything out until I had done one of those, and use first urine of the day.


----------



## Breeze

Thanks for your response Caline... i used a First response test... it didnt say anything about early detection on it... i think it was just a standard first response test. is there such thing as that? 
i think im just expecting the impossible now and clutching at straws! Its a negative!!! cant do much about that!!! im so sad.


----------



## caline

The FRER ones are more sensitive that normal early response. Normally boots sell them. 

Sending lots of :hugs::hugs: It is so rubbish to have to go through all this for it not to work. Sooooo rubbish, but you will pick yourself up from this and be ready for another go, it will just take a bit of time. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Breeze

AF came late this morning... heavy and painful! Thats it... an official end to my ivf cycle! i just wanted to say thank you to all the wonderful ladies on this thread... your support through all of this has been amazing! I will be back for my next round when i have recovered from this cycle... until that time i think im gonna have a break from baby n bump. I wish each of you success in your cycles and a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## gumb69

sorry to hear that breeze, best of luck for next cycle


----------



## brooklyn1

Breeze said:


> AF came late this morning... heavy and painful! Thats it... an official end to my ivf cycle! i just wanted to say thank you to all the wonderful ladies on this thread... your support through all of this has been amazing! I will be back for my next round when i have recovered from this cycle... until that time i think im gonna have a break from baby n bump. I wish each of you success in your cycles and a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!

Breeze, I'm sorry it didn't work this time. Thank you too for your support and good, positive energy. Looking forward to seeing you back here again for try #2. :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

im off to pick up my drugs and have an informal meeting at the clinic


----------



## Aphrodite

Hope it wont be long before we see you around here again Breeze x x x


----------



## caline

annmc30 said:


> im off to pick up my drugs and have an informal meeting at the clinic

annmc, how was you meeting? When do you start? Whats kind of protocol are you on? 

I got my drugs today. Just waiting for 15th March now to start down reg.


----------



## annmc30

caline, i start synarel on mon 8th march, menopur injections 1st april then egg retrieval 14th april n embryo transfer 17th april, fingers crossed u get a bfp soon


----------



## caline

We'll be about the same time then. I start synarel on 15th March then transfer week of 19th April (I think, without looking in my diary). 

Is it your first cycle? Where are you at for you treatment? I am at Oxford fertility Unit.


----------



## annmc30

caline said:


> We'll be about the same time then. I start synarel on 15th March then transfer week of 19th April (I think, without looking in my diary).
> 
> Is it your first cycle? Where are you at for you treatment? I am at Oxford fertility Unit.

im at newcastle life centre yeah its my first cycle, is this yours?


----------



## caline

I had a fresh cycle in Jan, got BFP then had 5 wk mc. 
This time I am having a frozen embryo transfer with drugs, so similar to a fresh cycle, but no egg collection.

It has got a bit quiet around here recently. Where is everyone??


----------



## annmc30

sorry 2 hear bout your mc fingers crossed u get a bfp n go all the way, i mc last aug fell preg naturally after ttc 14 yrs


----------



## lynseyology

I am really happy to say my period started today! So strange that after 18 months of wishing it would not arrive, today I was so happy when it came! lol I rang the hospital to book in for the short protocol in 4 weeks time so I finally feel something is happening again! :happydance:


----------



## caline

annmc30 said:


> sorry 2 hear bout your mc fingers crossed u get a bfp n go all the way, i mc last aug fell preg naturally after ttc 14 yrs

I'm very sorry to hear that. Thats just so rubbish, I can't imagine how hard that must've been. So is this your first try at IVF in that time?


Lynseyology, YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Not often we get to celebrate arrival of the :witch:
Whats the plan with the short protocol? What drugs do you have?


----------



## annmc30

yeah first time caline im so excited but very cautious not gona get my hopes up as i did when i fell pregnant i was heartbroken it was along m/c 2weeks of blood testing til it finally went


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all, how is everyone? Been a bit quiet on here recently.

Need to get the four leaf clover positivity back, I know there's loads of luck left for you all!! 

xx


----------



## HevTT

Well I thought I'd pop in with my positivity :thumbup:

I started stims last Wednesday and apart from a few bruises on my hips and bum, I'm doing quite well :flower:....not really having many side effects (a couple of headaches and a few 'ovary' pains today) and we go for a scan this Wednesday and another on Friday...then we'll find out if egg collection is likely to be early next week.

I'm quite surprised how calm I am throughout this whole thing and for once I am not laden with questions and trusting the clinic completely :friends:

I hope everyone else is doing well.

Hev
<away to get stabbed in the bum at 11pm again!>


----------



## caline

HevTT, welcome to the thread.
I'm glad its all going smoothly for you. Is this your first IVF cycle? Where are you having it?
Good luck for wes/fri scans and fingers crossed for you egg collection next week :flower:


----------



## HevTT

caline said:


> HevTT, welcome to the thread.
> I'm glad its all going smoothly for you. Is this your first IVF cycle? Where are you having it?
> Good luck for wes/fri scans and fingers crossed for you egg collection next week :flower:

Thank you :happydance:

This is my first IVF cycle but it has been a long time in coming. I first started this particular road over 10 years ago with my ex-husband (he decided he didn't want to be married while I was having a laparoscopy and cleared his stuff from the house while I was in hospital :growlmad:). I've since married my soul mate and restarted the journey....I have PCOS and stage 4 endometriosis...I was operated on in November to try to blast some of the endo, separate my ovary from my bowel, separate my womb from my bowel...after the op, they gave me an injection of depo to down regulate me between November and now.

My clinic is at Aberdeen and I have to say, the staff are fantastic...makes things a bit more bareable and easier when you have confidence in your clinic :thumbup:

I hope you don't mind me keep popping my head in here.

Hev x


----------



## annmc30

HevTT welcome and good luck hope u get a bfp soon


----------



## caline

HevTT, OMG, Can't believe your ex did that!! Why when you were in hospital??? What a t**t!!!! Anyway, these things happen for a reason.

Let us know how its all going? Fingers crossed for you X :flower:


----------



## ihavefaith

Hi ladies! So finally my second SiS scan worked(even though it was painful for me),....all looks good and were ready for our protocol , waiting for the nurse to call, nervous but excited!!!! yea!!!!


----------



## caline

ihavefaith, whats a SiS scan? Will this be your first cycle? 

HevTT, how's the stimming going?


----------



## peartree

Hey HevTT - welcome. OMG - your ex - what a twat! :growlmad: I'm glad you've found your soulmate now. :hugs: Ooo...think we're quite close in our cycles - I started stimming last Friday, and EC is scheduled for next Wed!

Lynsyology - I'm glad you're starting another cycle - I hope all goes well for you this time. Been tracking your journey through your hubbie's thread. :hugs:


----------



## caline

Hey, peartree. How's it going with you?


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> ihavefaith, whats a SiS scan? Will this be your first cycle?
> 
> HevTT, how's the stimming going?

Hi Caline... Are you starting your meds tomorrow? What protocol are you going to be on? I was on a short 10 days protocol with my last IVF. Do you think it will be the same with the FET? We havent got our appointment to talk to the clinic about this until 29th March so there has not been much point coming on here much.


----------



## HevTT

caline said:


> HevTT, OMG, Can't believe your ex did that!! Why when you were in hospital??? What a t**t!!!! Anyway, these things happen for a reason.
> 
> Let us know how its all going? Fingers crossed for you X :flower:

Thank you all for your kind words :thumbup:


Things are doing ok for me just now....I have egg collection in the morning (I've to be at the hospital for 7.30am!!!!).

The scan on Wednesday showed that my womb lining was 12mm, my left ovary had 4 follies and my right had 3 (most being around 15mm but a couple a little bit bigger). When I went back on Friday, the lining had gone up to 18mm, one follie was 22mm, another 20.5mm, another 18mm and the rest have kinda stopped growing. I had my last stimms injection on Friday night and my follow-up last night. So it looks like we'll get maybe 4 follies and I'm hoping to get some eggs from that....kinda disappointed that there was not more but then again, it only takes one!

I'm not really nervous or worried and surprisingly I am not excited either....it feels like it is not happening to me....almost like I am going through the motions but it is not really me....very strange!

Still have no idea when embie transfer will be, but then again, that is dependant on whether I get eggs to fertilise in the first place :/

Hev x


----------



## Millana

HevTT said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> HevTT, OMG, Can't believe your ex did that!! Why when you were in hospital??? What a t**t!!!! Anyway, these things happen for a reason.
> 
> Let us know how its all going? Fingers crossed for you X :flower:
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Things are doing ok for me just now....I have egg collection in the morning (I've to be at the hospital for 7.30am!!!!).
> 
> The scan on Wednesday showed that my womb lining was 12mm, my left ovary had 4 follies and my right had 3 (most being around 15mm but a couple a little bit bigger). When I went back on Friday, the lining had gone up to 18mm, one follie was 22mm, another 20.5mm, another 18mm and the rest have kinda stopped growing. I had my last stimms injection on Friday night and my follow-up last night. So it looks like we'll get maybe 4 follies and I'm hoping to get some eggs from that....kinda disappointed that there was not more but then again, it only takes one!
> 
> I'm not really nervous or worried and surprisingly I am not excited either....it feels like it is not happening to me....almost like I am going through the motions but it is not really me....very strange!
> 
> Still have no idea when embie transfer will be, but then again, that is dependant on whether I get eggs to fertilise in the first place :/
> 
> Hev xClick to expand...

Hi Hev, don't worry too much about not having more follies for retrieval. Sometimes, the quality suffers when they go for the quantity. The sizes of your follies look great and I am sure of best quality as well. Good luck!!


----------



## caline

Hi Sammy, I started down regging today. I am on a long protocol, so down reg for about 3 weeks, then oestrogen pills for about 2 weeks, then transfer. 

Not long now until your appointment. I hope you can start straight away. Wating is horrible and frustrating. :flower: 

HevTT, thinking of you today, how did it go?


----------



## HevTT

Hi Lovely Ladies

I'm gutted :cry:

Egg collection yesterday went really well......we had 9 follies that had 7 eggs. dIt wasn't the most comfortable procedure for me since one of my ovaries is not very accessible. When I was home last night, I was getting really sore - felt like a really bad period cramp but constantly there (only allowed to take paracetamol for it)....I suspect it was probably bruising inside.

This morning I am still a bit sore but it is insignificant in comparison.....just had a call from the clinic to tell me that none of my eggs fertilised (out of 7, not even 1). They have no idea as to what as gone wrong...it looks like the eggs are immature and yet the scans and retrieval indicated that everything was doing well. I was in too much shock/anguish to ask any questions, we have an appointment in the morning to discuss things...I just fell lke I'm in a trance just now :cry:

I dunno what happens now :nope:

Hev x


----------



## ihavefaith

caline said:


> ihavefaith, whats a SiS scan? Will this be your first cycle?
> 
> HevTT, how's the stimming going?

a SIS is the u/s where they put the saline inside the womb to make sure theres no fibroids etc,...and dont end up cancelling the cycle. :)
We just received our timeline in the mail, and got a call for our meds. First u/s is for april 1st and start meds april2nd! woohoo! if all goes well april14th is ER.:happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh HevTT I am soooooo sorry :( that is awful. I hope in the morning they can give you some answers. Such a terrible upset for you, words won't help but I hope you will get a BFP soon on your next treatment xx


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

HevTT said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies
> 
> I'm gutted :cry:
> 
> Egg collection yesterday went really well......we had 9 follies that had 7 eggs. dIt wasn't the most comfortable procedure for me since one of my ovaries is not very accessible. When I was home last night, I was getting really sore - felt like a really bad period cramp but constantly there (only allowed to take paracetamol for it)....I suspect it was probably bruising inside.
> 
> This morning I am still a bit sore but it is insignificant in comparison.....just had a call from the clinic to tell me that none of my eggs fertilised (out of 7, not even 1). They have no idea as to what as gone wrong...it looks like the eggs are immature and yet the scans and retrieval indicated that everything was doing well. I was in too much shock/anguish to ask any questions, we have an appointment in the morning to discuss things...I just fell lke I'm in a trance just now :cry:
> 
> I dunno what happens now :nope:
> 
> Hev x

Hev - I just wanted to say how sorry I was about your fertilisation outcome .. I know how devastating it is to have it all suddenly stop and no one can give you an answer as to why its happened.
It does not necessarily mean you will get the same outcome again if you try another cycle. I had nothing in my first cycle :shrug: yet I had 26 eggs and 18 fertilise in my 2nd cycle.
Have faith Hev and take some time to yourself and just recover from this.
:hug:


----------



## caline

HevTT, I am gutted for you, you must be feeling devastated. :hugs:

I think the scans can only see the follicles and until they collect the eggs they can't see if there are any there or what condition they are in. 

Hopefully it was a med thing which can be adjusted for you next time. You need an explanation from the clinic to be able to get your head round this.

Let us know what they say :flower:


----------



## HevTT

Well, been for a quick face-to-face with my clinic this morning (they'll do a proper follow-up later but they didn't want to leave us as things were). They have no explanation as to why things didn't happen. The eggs were just not mature....even though everything was followed to the letter - they mixed the sperm and eggs in a dish (not ICSI) but no matter what way they did it, we would have still the same result. The only thing they can suggest is to do the egg collection a little longer after the trigger shot (ie 38 hours instead of 36 hours beforehand). 

So we can continue with another try but she'd like me to have had 2 periods before then - the first should turn up in approximately 2 weeks time - and I'm dreading it since I've not bled since November :nope:)

We are still heartbroken...nothing can prepare you for this kind of news - at least when the time comes to doing a pregnancy test, I'm used to seeing negative results, but at this stage it is completely out of the blue. When I'm on my own, I burst into tears without any warning...I'm dreading going back to work in the morning but the longer I put it off, the harder it will be. We're both feeling numb and empty but itching to start again.

Thank you all so much for your kind words of support and I sincerely wish you all every success in your own paths :hugs:

Hev x


----------



## Lilly123

HevTT said:


> Well, been for a quick face-to-face with my clinic this morning (they'll do a proper follow-up later but they didn't want to leave us as things were). They have no explanation as to why things didn't happen. The eggs were just not mature....even though everything was followed to the letter - they mixed the sperm and eggs in a dish (not ICSI) but no matter what way they did it, we would have still the same result. The only thing they can suggest is to do the egg collection a little longer after the trigger shot (ie 38 hours instead of 36 hours beforehand).
> 
> So we can continue with another try but she'd like me to have had 2 periods before then - the first should turn up in approximately 2 weeks time - and I'm dreading it since I've not bled since November :nope:)
> 
> We are still heartbroken...nothing can prepare you for this kind of news - at least when the time comes to doing a pregnancy test, I'm used to seeing negative results, but at this stage it is completely out of the blue. When I'm on my own, I burst into tears without any warning...I'm dreading going back to work in the morning but the longer I put it off, the harder it will be. We're both feeling numb and empty but itching to start again.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind words of support and I sincerely wish you all every success in your own paths :hugs:
> 
> Hev x


Im so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:

I know it easier said than done but keep the faith and u will have your dream. 

Take care of u and DH :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh HevTT I am so sorry. That must be so hard to hear and to have to wait another 2 periods but be extremely difficult. I can understand how much you want to get going again! We women seem to spend our lives waiting for each stage! 

perhaps u can get away for a few days with OH so it takes your mind off it a bit and have some relaxing time together. 

I wish you all the best and hope your return to work tomo is not too bad. i hope the time passes quickly for you until you can try again! :) xxxx :hugs:


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Girls

I've finally got the all-clear to start ICSI (I had two abnormal smear tests and had to have a colposcopy so we've been delaying since November!).

I've got to take another packet of the BCP as our clinic can't fit us in if we start DR this cycle so I should be starting on Buserelin on 20th April. Provisional date for EC is 12th May with ET sometime around 14th-17th May (the 17th will be our 2nd wedding anniversary!)

HevTT, I hope you get some better news soon, I can't imagine how you must be feeling.

Caline, I've got my fingers crossed that things work out for you this time.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all :flower:

So sorry to hear your news het, it is so unfair hun. We are all here for you. :hugs:

Caline, great to hear you're starting again. FFXX!!

MrsR, not long now!

:hugs: and lots of clover positivity to all 

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies

Im updating our front page... please pm me any new dates or updates..

good luck to all :hugs::hugs:

*January / February / March 2010 Outcome *​

Caline - :flow::angel:

Muncho - :flow::angel:​​
Rosie06 - :flow::angel:

Chocci - :yipee::baby:

Cupcake - :flow::angel:

MissMonty - :flow::angel:

Noddysgirl - ttc on hold

Brooklyn1 - :yipee::baby:

Peartree - start down regg 9 Feb

Mrs R- :yipee::baby:

Jojo- :yipee::baby:

Breeze - :flow::angel:

Cupcake - :flow::angel:

Hev - cycle cancelled

Dilek - :yipee::baby: 1 HB seen at 6 week scan 

Millana - :yipee::baby:

Trying4Ever - :flow::angel:

Beckic - PUPO [-o&lt;

Oneday - Start down regg 24 Feb 

Aphrodite - started down regg 15 March

Caline - down regging for FET

MrsR32 - start down regg 20 April

Rachelle1975 - to start BCP 

ihavefaith - waiting to start

MummyIwanabe - starting ICSI April

WishtobMama - start IVF 25 April 2010

Doodar - on IVF waiting list


​​


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi Ladies,
Well, I can officially join I think! Baseline set for 2nd of May! A week later than I thought... but still soon! Already on BCPs.


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Hi Sammy, I started down regging today. I am on a long protocol, so down reg for about 3 weeks, then oestrogen pills for about 2 weeks, then transfer.
> 
> Not long now until your appointment. I hope you can start straight away. Wating is horrible and frustrating. :flower:
> 
> HevTT, thinking of you today, how did it go?

Hi Caline, hope its all going well? I think if its my choice i will choose the medicated FET anyway, i dont want to risk anything but i have full trust for my clinic that they know/think (lol) whats best for me.

Do you start the meds on CD 1 like normal? If so then our apt is on 29th March and AF due 2nd April so not long to wait to start down reg (they had better start that god damn protocol that cycle then or i'll go mental!)

If we did start the protocol and it was 10 days (short protocol) what date do you think ET would be? I don't know the time limits for FET. Thanks


----------



## Aphrodite

I want to be on that list Lily! Ive waited long enough! lol


----------



## Lilly123

Aphrodite said:


> I want to be on that list Lily! Ive waited long enough! lol

oops.. will add u right now!!! so i will put started down regg 15 march! Good luck hun!:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

latest update - those ladies with BFPs.. let me know if you know if you are having pink, blue or yellow babies :hugs:


[/COLOR]
*October / November / December 09 Outcome*

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:

Mrs F - :flow::angel:

aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:

NeyNey - :yipee::baby:

lioness168 - :yipee::baby::pink:

Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

Bek74 - :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!:pink::blue:

Beckic - :flow::angel:

Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle

Maz - :flow::angel:

Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby: :blue:

​

*January / February / March 2010 Outcome *

Caline - :flow::angel:

Muncho - :flow::angel:​​
Rosie06 - :flow::angel:

Chocci - :yipee::baby:

Cupcake - :flow::angel:

MissMonty - :flow::angel:

Noddysgirl - ttc on hold

Brooklyn1 - :yipee::baby:

Peartree - start down regg 9 Feb

Mrs R- :yipee::baby:

Jojo- :yipee::baby:

Breeze - :flow::angel:

Cupcake - :flow::angel:

Hev - cycle cancelled

Dilek - :yipee::baby: 1 HB seen at 6 week scan 

Millana - :yipee::baby:

Trying4Ever - :flow::angel:

Beckic - PUPO [-o&lt;

Peartree - ET 19 March PUPO [-o&lt;

*April / May 2010 Outcome *​

Annmc30 - started down regg 8 March

Oneday - Start down regg 24 Feb 

Aphrodite - started down regg 15 March

Caline - down regging for FET

MummyIwanabe - ET 7 May

Rachelle1975 - on BCP

MissAma - waiting to start IVF

MrsR32 - start down regg 20 April

ihavefaith - waiting to start

Sammy2009 - Waiting to start IVF in April

WishtobMama - start IVF 25 April 2010

Doodar - on IVF waiting list




​​

​​​


----------



## annmc30

can i be on the list i started dreg 8th march


----------



## MummyIwanabe

update for me, I start down regging on around 16th April with EC 4th may and ET 7th May if all goes to plan :) So I am now an ICSI May!!


----------



## annmc30

MummyIwanabe said:


> update for me, I start down regging on around 16th April with EC 4th may and ET 7th May if all goes to plan :) So I am now an ICSI May!!

hope all goes well mummy, i went to see a psychic yesterday she was really good she said my mc was a little girl and im going to have another baby soon


----------



## MissAma

I guess I ought to be on the list too. Waiting on AF with a fridge full of drugs and then ET some 14 days later.

Lovely to see those BFPs.


----------



## caline

Sammy2009 said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sammy, I started down regging today. I am on a long protocol, so down reg for about 3 weeks, then oestrogen pills for about 2 weeks, then transfer.
> 
> Not long now until your appointment. I hope you can start straight away. Wating is horrible and frustrating. :flower:
> 
> HevTT, thinking of you today, how did it go?
> 
> Hi Caline, hope its all going well? I think if its my choice i will choose the medicated FET anyway, i dont want to risk anything but i have full trust for my clinic that they know/think (lol) whats best for me.
> 
> Do you start the meds on CD 1 like normal? If so then our apt is on 29th March and AF due 2nd April so not long to wait to start down reg (they had better start that god damn protocol that cycle then or i'll go mental!)
> 
> If we did start the protocol and it was 10 days (short protocol) what date do you think ET would be? I don't know the time limits for FET. ThanksClick to expand...


Yeah, going fine at the moment. I can feel the dehydration I felt last time creeping in, such a dry mouth! 

I started down reg with nose spray on CD 21. My estimated week of transfer is April 19th. I've only done long protocols so I don't know much about the shorties. I have to take prognove for 13 days once I'm down regged, then go for a scan for lining. 

Could your clinic give you some sort of idea if you call them?

Our clinic are doing a trial to see if meds increase success of FET as the consultant said she didn't know, however one of the nurses told me that the embryologists say it is 5% better chances with meds. Who knows?! I don't trust my body to do anytthing right these days so opted for the meds, which have cost us just over £200 so not too bad.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you that you can start this cycle. :flower:


----------



## Lilly123

List updated ladies :winkwink:

Good luck and please let me know any new dates by sending me a pm:hugs:


----------



## Aphrodite

Hehe Caline we might bump into each other at the clinic on the 10th if u have transfer that day as im having EC then.


----------



## caline

Only confirmed appt is 1st April for blood test. The other appts can change depending on response etc.

Would be cool if we met there though! :flower:


----------



## Gracy 004

Hello everyone, i am new to the assisted conception. DH and i just found out we are having ICSI prob starting mid may due to male factor (very low count, motility and morphology). I am still in a bit of shock, cant quite believe this is happening. I just wanted to introduce myself because I think that we are in for a really hard and emotional time and i think it will help to be able to talk with people who know what it is like to go through all of this and get advice while trying to keep my sanity :wacko:


----------



## peartree

Welcome to the thread, Gracy. We're male factor too, with the same problems as you. I've just undergone my first ICSI cycle.

I hope your stay here will be short and sweet. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caline said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sammy, I started down regging today. I am on a long protocol, so down reg for about 3 weeks, then oestrogen pills for about 2 weeks, then transfer.
> 
> Not long now until your appointment. I hope you can start straight away. Wating is horrible and frustrating. :flower:
> 
> HevTT, thinking of you today, how did it go?
> 
> Hi Caline, hope its all going well? I think if its my choice i will choose the medicated FET anyway, i dont want to risk anything but i have full trust for my clinic that they know/think (lol) whats best for me.
> 
> Do you start the meds on CD 1 like normal? If so then our apt is on 29th March and AF due 2nd April so not long to wait to start down reg (they had better start that god damn protocol that cycle then or i'll go mental!)
> 
> If we did start the protocol and it was 10 days (short protocol) what date do you think ET would be? I don't know the time limits for FET. ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, going fine at the moment. I can feel the dehydration I felt last time creeping in, such a dry mouth!
> 
> I started down reg with nose spray on CD 21. My estimated week of transfer is April 19th. I've only done long protocols so I don't know much about the shorties. I have to take prognove for 13 days once I'm down regged, then go for a scan for lining.
> 
> Could your clinic give you some sort of idea if you call them?
> 
> Our clinic are doing a trial to see if meds increase success of FET as the consultant said she didn't know, however one of the nurses told me that the embryologists say it is 5% better chances with meds. Who knows?! I don't trust my body to do anytthing right these days so opted for the meds, which have cost us just over £200 so not too bad.
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed for you that you can start this cycle. :flower:Click to expand...

Hi, i know last time with the IVF i started down regging on CD1 and did a 10 day protocol, took the progesterone injection and then went for EC the next day. It was all completed within 11-12 days :thumbup:

You know the long protocol... does this normally start on CD21 then?

I could call and ask them but the receptions know nothing about anything i dont think... and its impossible to get to speak to the doctor as he has back to back appointment. I guess i will have to wait until 29th March, i have so many questions!!! lol.


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you. We have our appointment for the assisted unit next month. I have PCOS but DH has a low count so we have been referred for ICSI. 

Can anyone tell me what to expect what the process is like? Any advice would be appreciated

xx


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi ACLIO, sorry cant give you any advice on what is to come because we only just found out that we are for ICSI too but sounds like we might be on the same time line. I have to ring for my tests to be done day 1 of my cycle which is still 3 weeks away. Then the FS appointment a week later to hopefully start our first ICSI cycle mid may, what about you?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Sammy,

Do you know why some clinics start down reg on CD1 and some start on CD19/21. My clinic only seems to start on CD19/21 and there seems to be no option for CD1 even if its a short protocol. 

Would be interested to hear the answers after your appointment next week! :)

Anyone else know why?


----------



## caline

Gracy, welcombe to the thread. I am sure you will find a lot of support and advice on this thread.

Sammy, I did start on day 21. We weren't given a short protocol option, only a natural FET cycle. Your clinic should be able to get one of the nurses to call you back just to talk things through. Its horrible not knowing exactly whats going to happen. Only a week until your appointment now!!

Aclio, I had an ICSI cycle in Dec/Jan. I found it not too bad, I had some mild side effects from the drugs, just hot flushes and dry mouth. The EC was a bit painful, but not too bad, and the transfer was similar to a cervical smear. The hardest bit for me was the 2ww.

Sending lots of :dust: and luck to everyone :flower:


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Im bk woohoo not sure when new cycle will be as the new funding wont start til april but im just so happy to know i got another cycle. Only heard about funding going from 1 to 2 cycles 4 days ago so i rang liverpools womens hospital today just to find out how i go about getting the funding for another cycle. i didn't know if i had to be referred by my GP again. the lady i spoke said i dont need to be referred as i am still classed as being with them cos i have 2 frozen embryos there. she also said they are just waiting for the criteria from the welsh assembly then i should hear from them about when it will all start she took my fone number and she said she will ring as soon as she hears anything. omg cant believe it im on :cloud9: at the minute :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hi Sammy,
> 
> Do you know why some clinics start down reg on CD1 and some start on CD19/21. My clinic only seems to start on CD19/21 and there seems to be no option for CD1 even if its a short protocol.
> 
> Would be interested to hear the answers after your appointment next week! :)
> 
> Anyone else know why?

Hi, i dont know the answer to this im afraid... I asked Caline but she was not sure. Its strange though. Might have something to do with the long and short protocols. I dont think you go through part of it when you are on a short protocol so maybe thats why they start you a couple of weeks afterwards on CD1. Can ask for you next Monday though if you like?

Caline - yes one week to go, its seemed like forever this wait for the apt and im already getting anxious that they will not start me on CD 1 in April and ill have to wait til May and then im going to be uber p'd off if they do.

Wrighty Wales - welcome back and good luck with your forthcoming treatment - are you going to do FET? This is what we are doing.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

Welcome to the new lovelies!!

Welcome back Wrighty :flower:

Hi Sammy, how are you hun?

On the dregging thing, you can dreg for as long as they need you to, it has no effect on your treatment. I ended up dregging for about a month. I guess, like you say it is to do with the length of your protocol and also their diaries and when they can fit you in!

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join you. We have our appointment for the assisted unit next month. I have PCOS but DH has a low count so we have been referred for ICSI.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what to expect what the process is like? Any advice would be appreciated
> 
> xx

Hi and welcome. I will be brutally honest as I think you would prefer me to be. After the final injection when i was due for EC my ovaries felt like the size of footballs, it was uncomfortable to walk and I was in pain quite a lot.

The egg collection was awful but thats because they keep you awake here in Holland and in the UK they sedate you. Had they sedated me I think it would have been a walk in the park but I was awake all the time and felt every hard forceful jab as they stabbed my ovaries and follicles (didnt help that the needle used to collect the eggs failed as well!!!) It hurt like hell and I could feel everything. It was worse than childbirth...

On the egg transfer... well some people suffer pain with this and some dont, personally I thought it was great! Nice and relaxed, talked me through everything... I could not feel a thing as they did the ET and watched it all on the screen, it was lovely. I have had amnios and all sorts and never bothered or complained as all have been pain free but for me egg collection was something I would never want to go through again and thats why we are doing an FET this time.


----------



## ACLIO

sammy2009 - Thank you for being honest. Did they start you on the injections straight away? I'm unsure how it all works, all the FS told us was that he was sending us to the assisted unit for ICSI and that was it.

I've had a HSG (fine), internal ultra sound (confirmed PCOS) bloods taken and DH SA (Low). I was in alot of pain with my HSG though so I would opt for sedation on anything I could


----------



## Sammy2009

ACLIO said:


> sammy2009 - Thank you for being honest. Did they start you on the injections straight away? I'm unsure how it all works, all the FS told us was that he was sending us to the assisted unit for ICSI and that was it.
> 
> I've had a HSG (fine), internal ultra sound (confirmed PCOS) bloods taken and DH SA (Low). I was in alot of pain with my HSG though so I would opt for sedation on anything I could

We had all the tests and then they gave me the meds when OH was diagnosed with low sperm count (there were a lot of tests and it took a few weeks to get the results) which i started on CD1. I took these for 10 days and then the final big progesterone injection which boosts your ovaries and to which you go back to the hospital 24 hours later (or was it 36 hours later?) and then they do egg retrieval. I have a journal on here that explains everything in indepth detail from beginning to end... day by day its in the long assisted fertility section, LTTTC Journals and then page 3 about a third of the way down and this will explain everything that you need to know. :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/167016-sammy-s-ivf-icsi-diary.html


----------



## caline

Hi Wrighty, thats good that you don't need a re referal. Will you be having one of your frosties put back, or a fresh cycle this time? I had a similar experience to you with ICSI in Jan, got to 5 weeks then miscarried. Its very hard. I wish you sucess in this cycle :flower:

Sammy, your EC sounds awful. Can you request sedation? Mine was not completely painless, as the sedation was not heavy enough at the start, and I was quite upset afterwards as I had been reassured that I wouldn't feel a thing, which was not the case. It was very painful when they were stabbing at my ovaries, but luckily I only felt 4 or 5 stabs before they increased my sedation. 

Aclio, your exact regieme will depend on your clinic, but with my ICSI I dregged (he he, thanks Mrs G for that abbreviation :thumbup:), for about 2 and a hlaf weeks, then injected for another 12 days or so, then took the HCG shot 35 hours before EC. Then had 5 day transfer, which was a bit like a smear. Bit uncomfortable with the speculum, but generally painless. You may have to wait a few weeks to actually start your cycle, and that will vary from clinic to clinic.


----------



## wrightywales

hi every1

thanks for the welcome

sammy and caline - not sure what i'm going to do. i was thinking of having the fresh cycle 1st and keep my 2 frosties for now just incase we dont get any to freeze for fet. but hopefully i wont need them 

MrsG - hi hun hows everything with you? hope all is going well with you and bump xxx

welcome aclio and good luck with your treatment

:dust::hug::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Eek some of these EC's sound awful. My clinic says they put me completely out so I won't know a thing! at first I was nervous as I've never been out before and scared I wouldn't come round but they don't use much and i'd rather be out than feeling those horribles pains during the procedure!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

My EC was fine - a few puffs of gas then woke up half an hour later with dribble down my face and the most enormous sanitary towel between my legs!!! :blush:

xx


----------



## lioness168

My EC procedure was fine also....when I woke out of sedation I was in a bit of pain and discomfort though, nothing that a bit of light pain relief didn't settle :).

For ET, it was like having a pap smear done, just uncomfortable with the speculum. I was on progesterone support after EC and they had to remove the build up to reach my cervix for ET. That was also uncomfortable. But all in all, it wasn't too bad, just uncomfortable at times and having to take your undies off alot throughout the whole IVF cycle :D


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hahahaha! :haha:

I'm not laughing at you Mrs G but you're comment just made me lol at my screen! :) teehee! So good that you didn't feel much, I would imagine I'd be like that! xxxx


----------



## peartree

My EC was fine - general anaesthetic and didn't seem like there was much blood. I don't do well on general anaesthetic though, so the symptoms from that was far worse than the EC itself. There's a bit of pain afterwards, but disappears after two days.

I didn't really have any symptoms during down reg or stims, other than dry throat. Didn't feel any discomfort until the 7th day of stimming, when my ovaries felt really heavy and I was really bloated. But I was ok to work right up to EC day.

Lol. Mrs G - that sanitary towel reminded me of the ones I used when I first started my periods, when sanitary towel technology was more cotton = more absorption. I think I was walking like a duck that day. :rofl:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Hi all
> 
> Welcome to the new lovelies!!
> 
> Welcome back Wrighty :flower:
> 
> Hi Sammy, how are you hun?
> 
> On the dregging thing, you can dreg for as long as they need you to, it has no effect on your treatment. I ended up dregging for about a month. I guess, like you say it is to do with the length of your protocol and also their diaries and when they can fit you in!
> 
> xx

Hi hun, hope you and bubs are doing fine!

Well, we were all ready to go for our appointment on Monday but now....Its looks like we might not have to? Taken this morning at 9 dpo. What do you think ladies?
 



Attached Files:







032.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wrightywales

omg sammy can defo see a line 

congrats hun :hug::hugs:xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> omg sammy can defo see a line
> 
> congrats :hug::hugs:xx

I nearly fell over in shock!!! My lines were not that prominent with Shaylee at 9 dpo!!!

The only thing i did different this month was put my legs up against the wall for 20 mins after BD'ing.

I felt nauseus the other night and the next night but failed to see it as a symptom since I am not a great symptom spotter enthusiast so try not to do it... also had some headaches as well which is unlike me... 

I did test a couple of days previous and could have sworn i could see the most faintest of lines on an EC and OH could just about see it as well but the next morning it didnt really appear to be there so i discarded it. I took two today though and both brought up lines although the CB Digi wont but i am not due AF til 2nd April so it might be a bit early for that (I hope) :wacko:


----------



## Lilly123

Sammy2009 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Welcome to the new lovelies!!
> 
> Welcome back Wrighty :flower:
> 
> Hi Sammy, how are you hun?
> 
> On the dregging thing, you can dreg for as long as they need you to, it has no effect on your treatment. I ended up dregging for about a month. I guess, like you say it is to do with the length of your protocol and also their diaries and when they can fit you in!
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi hun, hope you and bubs are doing fine!
> 
> Well, we were all ready to go for our appointment on Monday but now....Its looks like we might not have to? Taken this morning at 9 dpo. What do you think ladies?Click to expand...

That looks like a BFP to me!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> omg sammy can defo see a line
> 
> congrats :hug::hugs:xx
> 
> I nearly fell over in shock!!! My lines were not that prominent with Shaylee at 9 dpo!!!
> 
> The only thing i did different this month was put my legs up against the wall for 20 mins after BD'ing.
> 
> I felt nauseus the other night and the next night but failed to see it as a symptom since I am not a great symptom spotter enthusiast so try not to do it... also had some headaches as well which is unlike me...
> 
> I did test a couple of days previous and could have sworn i could see the most faintest of lines on an EC and OH could just about see it as well but the next morning it didnt really appear to be there so i discarded it. I took two today though and both brought up lines although the CB Digi wont but i am not due AF til 2nd April so it might be a bit early for that (I hope) :wacko:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance: im so excited 4 u fx it sticks hun you so deserve it after everything you've gone through xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> omg sammy can defo see a line
> 
> congrats :hug::hugs:xx
> 
> I nearly fell over in shock!!! My lines were not that prominent with Shaylee at 9 dpo!!!
> 
> The only thing i did different this month was put my legs up against the wall for 20 mins after BD'ing.
> 
> I felt nauseus the other night and the next night but failed to see it as a symptom since I am not a great symptom spotter enthusiast so try not to do it... also had some headaches as well which is unlike me...
> 
> I did test a couple of days previous and could have sworn i could see the most faintest of lines on an EC and OH could just about see it as well but the next morning it didnt really appear to be there so i discarded it. I took two today though and both brought up lines although the CB Digi wont but i am not due AF til 2nd April so it might be a bit early for that (I hope) :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance: im so excited 4 u fx it sticks hun you so deserve it after everything you've gone through xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun... yeah we have been on the rollercoaster to hell and back for the last few months and now I WANNA GET OFF!!!

We were told we could never conceive naturally by one clinic and the other said its not impossible but it is unlikely... I nailed OV this month though with OH abstaining for a good 5 days before and then we BD'd the day we got the full positive on the OV test and the night after... but then we have done this for months previously and nothing happened naturally. God i just hope it is a BFP and it sticks because we dont deserve any more bad luck surely?


----------



## MrsR32

Sammy, you definately don't deserve anything other than the best news - I've got a grin on my face from your post, I'm keeping everything crossed for you, keep us posted!


----------



## Lilly123

I really hope this is it for u Sammy!!! You deserve it so much!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Lilly123 said:


> I really hope this is it for u Sammy!!! You deserve it so much!:hugs::hugs:

Completely agree!! :hugs: Got everything crossed for you hun.

xx


----------



## caline

OMG!!!!!! Definately :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
So happy for you, well done!! 
Was looking forward to being FET buddies, but this is sooo much better it happening this way. So chuffed for you Sammy :flower:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Sammy that is so great!!! :yipee: You so deserve this :)


----------



## Mendy

OMG, Sammy that is a BFP!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> OMG!!!!!! Definately :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> So happy for you, well done!!
> Was looking forward to being FET buddies, but this is sooo much better it happening this way. So chuffed for you Sammy :flower:

...and me and about 50 other people thought the same!!! Happens its two false positives! I tested Sunday and today and all BFN. I even tested at night and in the afternoon and all the same. Nightmare.

We went to the clinic today and they wont start FET for another 6 weeks, apt is for 13 May and they want to see Shaylees results on her death before they start (will depend on whether they start!!!) Feel really down now i have to wait so long again. AND the FET is not medicated... AND we have to put do the FET before they will do another fresh IVF. Just gets better hey? NOT.


----------



## caline

Noooooo! Sammy, I'm gutted for you. Bloody internet cheapies!!! Waste of bloody time. Unless you had started to implant? Sending lots of :hugs:

And why 6 weeks?! Whats up with your clinic?! Where is it again? I didn't think they could make you do FET before a fresh cycle as long as you are paying for treatment and freezing costs I though it should be your choice.

Will they not medicate the FET either? I know there are mixed beliefs on this one, as my clinic are doing some research to see if it does actually make a difference. Maybe your clinic's astats are the same so they go for natural. 

You'd think you could do it on next cycle too if it was a natural. I am very suprised they need to see anything to do with your daughters death. Why that would be relevant, I can't quite see. :growlmad:

I'm angry and frustrated with you!!!


----------



## Gracy 004

I am so sorry Sammy, that really is awful i am gutted for you too :hugs: hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

Its not just internet cheapies that can lead you up the garden path either, a few years ago (when i was not trying and didn't actually want to be preg, although i cant imagine that now), i got a false positive on a clear blue digital! it actually came up pregnant, so i had a blood test done the following day which was totally 100% negative, they said there was absolutely no way i could have been preg the night before.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow this is horrible, I saw your pic and was convinced you were pregnant! So sorry hun, that must be gutting and just terrible for you both.


----------



## wrightywales

so sorry sammy :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

So sorry Sammy, really thought this was it for you hun. :hugs:

xx


----------



## Mrs G

Just wanted to let you all know that our lovely founder Lilly is now a 4 leaf clover Mummy!!

Zoe Madison Abrahamse born 4.48pm 30 March 2010, 3.6kg 52cm

xx


----------



## peartree

Awww.... congratulations Lilly!!! :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

congratulation lilly xxxxx


----------



## gumb69

congrats lilly x


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Noooooo! Sammy, I'm gutted for you. Bloody internet cheapies!!! Waste of bloody time. Unless you had started to implant? Sending lots of :hugs:
> 
> And why 6 weeks?! Whats up with your clinic?! Where is it again? I didn't think they could make you do FET before a fresh cycle as long as you are paying for treatment and freezing costs I though it should be your choice.
> 
> Will they not medicate the FET either? I know there are mixed beliefs on this one, as my clinic are doing some research to see if it does actually make a difference. Maybe your clinic's astats are the same so they go for natural.
> 
> You'd think you could do it on next cycle too if it was a natural. I am very suprised they need to see anything to do with your daughters death. Why that would be relevant, I can't quite see. :growlmad:
> 
> I'm angry and frustrated with you!!!

We are in Holland... well we have to wait 2 weeks for the results from Shaylee to find out if there was any DNA problems that we might be carrying to ensure it wont happen again and then 4 weeks from now start a new cycle and thats the first slot available. We dont pay for IVF cos we have medical insurance and you get 3 tries for free on that and as many FET´s as you have frozen embies for each try. They insist you use the snow babies first. Nope they wont medicate it... end of. There is only a 10-15% success rate with FET's as well so thats a right bummer! Oh well, just have to hope for the best. They will transfer sometime around ovulation depending on how the thaw goes so i am hoping this will happen in May. There is one smallish good thing though, we are going to Alton Towers and I can ride all the BIG rollercoasters... :happydance: I just love it there!

Thanks to everyone who congratulated me... it was still BFN today and i suppose it will remain that way. Just goes to show that you can have false positives! :growlmad:


----------



## Cupcake Queen

Oh Sammy :( So sorry babe :hugs:

Am thinking of you - take care.................


----------



## Oneday

Congratulation Lilly so pleased for you can wait to see a piccie.

Sammy hang on in there your dream will come x


----------



## Mrs G

Another update for you all from Mendy - 

Tatiana Aracely Mendonca born Mar 31 at 3:45 pm weighing 7 lbs and 20.5 inches long.

2 lovely 4 leaf clover babies in 2 days!! 

xx


----------



## wrightywales

congratulations mendy xxxxx


----------



## hayz1981

That's amazing - congratulations Mendy and congratulations Lilly.

I've realised that although I am on another IVF thread, I'm not on this one. So although my IVF cycle is well on it's way now, would it be ok for me to join this Four Leaf Clover thread please? x


----------



## wrightywales

hi hayz

your very welcome to join

congrats on being PUPO and fx u get your :bfp:
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/babydust5.gif


----------



## peartree

Congratulations Mendy!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi hayz!

As Lilly is a bit busy atm, I am hoping the mods will let me take over this thread so I can do updates. If so I'll add you to the list as soon as I can.

Good luck

xx


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G cant believe you've only got 10 weeks left that has gone so quick hope everything is ok with you and baby :hug::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> Mrs G cant believe you've only got 10 weeks left that has gone so quick hope everything is ok with you and baby :hug::hugs: xxxxxx

I know, it's scary that Lilly and Mendy have had theirs, I remember their treatment was not that far before mine!! My ticker is according to my treatment dates but my MW is insisting I am due a week before cos baby measure big on 12 week scan. I know with most people conception dates is a bit hit and miss but come on I know EXACTLY!!!

Are you doing medicated or natural FET this time? FX you wont need it though. :hug:

xx


----------



## wrightywales

i dont know yet still waiting to hear from hospital. im not going to be 1st on their list as i'm 29 so just in limbo at the moment don't mind though at least i know it is going to happen just don't know when lol

i wouldn't take no notice of your MW your know when shes due exactly now weather she comes on time or not is another story good luck with it all hun. i will have to pop over to you pregnancy journal and have a read. xxxx


----------



## gumb69

congratulations Mendy xx


----------



## MissAma

Congratulations Lilly and Mendy! W00t for IVF babies!

Sammy I'm in Sweden and I think our NHS situation is the same. It's really nasty that they use no sedation for EC and that they insist on using the frozen ones first! That frankly terrified me, they could freeze 4 or 5 and with how they only do two or three cycles a year between their many vacations at the clinic, we could be doing this first cycle with ONE embie back and 10% chances on each FET uselessly till the cows come home and before they even consider doing the second fresh cycle! That sounds like a terrible thought to contemplate, I am 32 not the reverse FFS! :(


----------



## Sammy2009

Huge Congrats Mendy!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies

Thanks for the well wishes.. all going well so far and pics and birth story in my pregnancy diary :cloud9:

Wishing u ladies lots and lots of luck with your treatments! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caline

Congratulations lilly and mendy!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Lilly123 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.. all going well so far and pics and birth story in my pregnancy diary :cloud9:
> 
> Wishing u ladies lots and lots of luck with your treatments! :hugs::hugs:

Huge Congratulations hun!!! well done!!! :hugs:


----------



## caline

How are you Sammy? Whats your next step?


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> How are you Sammy? Whats your next step?

Hi Caline...

We have an apt next Thursday to take in and talk about Shaylee's test results (biopsy after she was born) DEPENDING on the results we can then go back 15th May and get the new protocol. He said they will implant near to ovulation depending how far along the frosties are so probably 4 days after (rough guess) and i guess he is just going to sling them in by the sounds of things! :growlmad: BUT then i have read about 50/50 positive results on both medicated and non medicated so i am not too worried about that... they would not do natural cycle if it proved to not work as well as a medicated cycle surely? Oh well its not counted as one of our 3 tries so we are still entitled to another 2 IVF for free and as many FET's as we have frozen embies for. I am going to have both embies put back in purely because i dont care if its twins and at my age (38) i havent got a few years to mess around, i will probably be too old before they free tries run out! :haha:


----------



## caline

OK, so are they checking that what Shaylee had is not congenital and likely to reoccur? 
I think you're right about the natural v's medicated FET. They want to keep their stats up so wouldn't do natural if it was not as reliable. I wanted medicated purely coz I had a cancelled IUI round due to by body not doing the right thing. I wanted to make sure we got to transfer, and not get cancelled before we get that far.
Will they get you to do ovulation sticks then time it in with that?
They are generous on their allowances with the tries, and as many FETs as you get embryos is great!
We're similar ages so I know what you mean about not having time to mess with. We are having SET because I don't want twins, but everyone feels differently about that.
Let me know how Thurs goes. Good luck.


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> OK, so are they checking that what Shaylee had is not congenital and likely to reoccur?
> I think you're right about the natural v's medicated FET. They want to keep their stats up so wouldn't do natural if it was not as reliable. I wanted medicated purely coz I had a cancelled IUI round due to by body not doing the right thing. I wanted to make sure we got to transfer, and not get cancelled before we get that far.
> Will they get you to do ovulation sticks then time it in with that?
> They are generous on their allowances with the tries, and as many FETs as you get embryos is great!
> We're similar ages so I know what you mean about not having time to mess with. We are having SET because I don't want twins, but everyone feels differently about that.
> Let me know how Thurs goes. Good luck.

Yes it checks for genetic problems like if we were not compatible with each other, both carried the same defect gene, hidden chromo problems although we have had a check for this but this check is more indepth. We should get the results this week, OH is calling today again...

Its a good job i wanted the FET otherwise i would not have much choice and im not really bothered about the non medicated FET since it will be quick (and im really impatient - my 10 day protocol last time was FAR too long :haha:) and if it doesnt work then I can move onto a fresh cycle quite quickley since there were no drugs involved. I remember with my fresh cycle i kept calling them and saying everyone else was on Progesterone until the end of the 1st Tri and they took me off it after about 2 weeks BUT they knew what they were doing and explained all it will do is prolong the inevitable, if you are going to miscarry then its going to happen as soon as you come off Progesterone anyway... 12 days is long enough... and it was, it was a successful pregnancy (well until 20 weeks anyway) I trust they know what they are doing although they do my head in sometimes with informing you on things you need to know and they fail to tell you! If it wasnt for this forum then i think i would have cocked up the last fresh cycle :dohh:

I am lucky as I have a 27 day cycle, always bang on time and I ovulate normally on CD 12-13. I always get a strong result on ebay cheapies and I can feel ovulation as well with a couple of sharp pains so I am confident enough to be able to detect OV quite precisely... i guess this is what they will ask me to do.

I have my pos and neg thoughts about putting two back... the clinic dont like it, they said because of my age i am putting myself under a lot of pressure bodywise, that twin pregnancies can cause all sorts of problems and some of them near fatal. I also worry as i see so many twin pregnancies go wrong, i.e. vanishing twin syndrome, one growing more than the other, miscarriages of one twin... I will be a little relieved if its one but twins is something that I have always been interested in. Now my daughter is coming up for 12 this month, i dont have a small child to look after and she can help me with some things and in the end babysit! :haha: If i was starting out and having one baby and then possible another one within two years then I wouldnt want to have two put back in... This will be the last time i'm pregnant though as two children would complete our family (if its twins then its twins, ill take what i can) I also worry about the cost... my oldest is expensive now with school trips, labelled trainers and all that... hobbies... i dont want to end up bankrupt! :wacko: BUT there is a chance it wont work either, i dont want to have another FET after this one before i try another fresh cycle so if we put two back (we only have two snow babies on ice) then we will be able to start a fresh cycle is the worst comes to the worst and none of them stick!

So where are you up to hun with downregging? Have you nearly finished? When is your transfer and test date? Exciting stuff... hope it is super successful! xxx


----------



## caline

Good luck with the results, and I hope its nothing thats likely to impact on another pregnancy.

My clinic is the same with progesterone, they say it won't stop a failing pregnancy, and would only prolong the inevitable, so they only keep you on it up until the test day. When I had MC at 5 wks I blamed it on stopping the progesterone but have since been reassures that it could not have been down to that, and would have happened once I'd stopped the progesterone anyway.

The decision about having one or 2 back is so hard. You're not increasing or decreasing the chances of each embryo if you have them put back at the same time, so you could have 2 FET's and each embryo has the same chance, it just takes longer, if that makes sense. Thats why we are having FET. I would rather have to have a few cycles and come away with (hopefully) a singleton pregnancy, than risk twins, but its a very individual choice.

I am taking the prognova now, which is oestrogen to thicken my lining, and I continue to sniff the synarel for the time being. I have a scan on Thurs, then I will have an idea of when transfer might be, hopefully the following week.

Good luch for the results :flower:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope every1 is well

i phoned my clinic today just to see what was happening with the funding as it was ment to start on the 1st of april. the lady i spoke to called debbie said yes they are taking bookings now for the 2nd cycles and that i am on the list and should hear something in the next few days im so excited lol :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i am still expecting a little wait as some people have been told to phone up on their next cycle but i haven't so fx i have a letter through my door soon. i will give them a few weeks cos i know what that hospital are like. im still waiting for a phone call from me phoning the nursing staff at 9 am this morning and it closed over half hour ago so just shows how great they are

anita x


----------



## peartree

That's fantastic news, Wrightywales! I hope the dates come through very quickly for you. :hugs:


----------



## caline

brilliant news Wrighty, not long til you try again :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

thanks ladies

im so excited i could scream it from the rooftop lol but dont want every1 knowing lmao


----------



## Lilly123

Latest update ladies.. please let me know if any changes xxx

*January / February / March 2010 Outcome *

Caline - :flow::angel:

Muncho - :flow::angel:​​
Rosie06 - :flow::angel:

Chocci - :yipee::baby:

Cupcake - :flow::angel:

MissMonty - :flow::angel:

Noddysgirl - ttc on hold

Brooklyn1 - :yipee::baby:

Mrs R- :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!

Jojo- :yipee::baby:

Breeze - :flow::angel:

Cupcake - :flow::angel:

Hev - cycle cancelled

Dilek - :yipee::baby: 1 HB seen at 6 week scan 

Millana - :yipee::baby:

Trying4Ever - :flow::angel:

Beckic - :flow::angel:

Peartree - :yipee::baby:

*April / May 2010 Outcome *​

Oneday - :yipee::baby:

Annmc30 - started down regg 8 March

Aphrodite - started down regg 15 March

Caline - down regging for FET

MummyIwanabe - ET 7 May

Rachelle1975 - on BCP

MissAma - waiting to start IVF

MrsR32 - start down regg 20 April

ihavefaith - waiting to start

Sammy2009 - waiting to start FET

WishtobMama - start stimms 5 May

Aclio - ICSI appt April 

Gracy004 - IVF appt mid May

Doodar - on IVF waiting list



​​

​​​


----------



## wish2bmama

I have a change! :)

My baseline apt/start stimming on May 5th. I go off BCP on the 3rd. Which is 3 weeks from monday! :happydance:


----------



## Gracy 004

I just had a baseline ultrasound on Friday and baseline bloods. We go back on the 19th of april to get all of our results and book on for our treatment starting early may. I am so nervous and afraid that it will be unsuccessful that I almost don't want to start and give up on the whole thing, is that weird or what? Has anyone else ever felt like this, sort of like I just don't think I could handle the heartache?


----------



## Sammy2009

Well we have had the test results back from Shaylee and they couldnt find anything out of the ordinary, just bad luck basically. They checked the chromosomes and whether there was any congenital problems and all was fine.

This is good news as now we can start FET hopefully in May... we have an apt on 14th May to start a new protocol which is about a week before ovulation so i am hoping they do it that month and not make me wait another month :dohh:


----------



## caline

Hi Sammy. That must be reassuring that all your genetics are ok. So you are on track now to get started now. I hope they don't make you wait any longer than you have waitied already. Did you say your clinic was in sweden? Do you live there or are you just going there for treatment?


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Hi Sammy. That must be reassuring that all your genetics are ok. So you are on track now to get started now. I hope they don't make you wait any longer than you have waitied already. Did you say your clinic was in sweden? Do you live there or are you just going there for treatment?

hi, no, im originally from the UK but my partner is Dutch so we live in Holland and we are having treatment in Rotterdam.

Yes it was a relief... we go to the hospital tomorrow to discuss the results and such...then the proper appointment is on 15th May. They said they wont start treatment without the results in writing. :hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

Thats great news sammy! :thumbup: I think it sounds like if things go as we are hoping to, then we will be in the TWW together, seems like it is getting close now hey?


----------



## Sammy2009

Gracy 004 said:


> Thats great news sammy! :thumbup: I think it sounds like if things go as we are hoping to, then we will be in the TWW together, seems like it is getting close now hey?

Hi Gracy, are you having FET as well or fresh cycle of iVF/ICSI? :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Well we have been to the apt... it was a right battle! First of all we got there and the doctor looked through the file for the results that were supposed to be have been sent from the other hospital and where allan had already called them Monday of this week and they said they were sending them and guess what? NO GOD DAMN RESULTS!!! Well the doctor leant back on his chair and said "We cant proceed without them" in a very matter of fact sort of way. I thought, FFS... i give up!! Then i said that we had spoken to the other doctor and he said the results were fine, nothing found and wished us luck for conceiving the next baby... he said that he needed percentages (bloody percentages all the time) and that he wanted to know what the chances were of it happening again and if they were too high then he would not let us try for another baby, not with that clinic. I told him then if that was the case i would find a clinic that would (as long as the chances are not high like 70% or something daft) BUT we know they are not cos they gave us the results over the phone just not any percentages but im pretty sure if there were problems then they would have mentioned this and not told us that there is a low chance of this happening again and it was just bad luck.

The next hurdle.... He said "We need the results and then we proceed to the next step, im not starting any further treatment until i have those results in [email protected] and that we were not scheduled in on his appointment list for next month so we would not be able to have FET next cycle. Well, yes we are, we are scheduled in for an apt 14th May (too late for that cycle so god knows why they picked that date!) so i did a bit of begging and eventually he said "Im only going to do this ONCE" and took down the last day of my period and next ovulation due and booked us in for a scan in May, all being well with my womb lining and the thaw of the embryos, transfer should be around May 12-14th. He then double stated "no results, no procedure" 

God he makes it sould like he is doing us a big favour or something and when i said we had already waited 4 months, he said "Thats not long" i said "It is when you have been TTC for 2.5 before that!" These doctors just dont realise what its like having to have a million tests, always waiting for results, all the worry of whether it will work, waiting on the waiting list for weeks and months on end....

So, exciting stuff... not long until the scan now which is on 8th May to check my womb lining and we will take it from there. One natural/unmedicated FET well on its way!!! Result! :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good news sammy, glad you managed to persuade him! I should be having my ET around w/c 10th may so we'll be in same boat :) xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Good news sammy, glad you managed to persuade him! I should be having my ET around w/c 10th may so we'll be in same boat :) xxx

Oooh thats nice to know... a couple of cycle buddies already! :happydance:

I had to beg him.... and i hate begging! :dohh:

Best of luck to everyone!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh not nice to beg but if that's what you gota do then you go girl :)

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Great news Sammy :hugs: I think these drs have a bloody cheek, they say things like that without thinking it'll have any effect on you. ggrrrrrrrr!

Lots of luck to you hun.

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Great news Sammy :hugs: I think these drs have a bloody cheek, they say things like that without thinking it'll have any effect on you. ggrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Lots of luck to you hun.
> 
> xx

Thanks ladies :hugs:


Mrs G - I know.. the god damn cheek!!! "Thats not long!!!" Not long? What, nearly 3 years is not that long??? I could have dragged him over his poxy desk and pulled his nose hair out! :growlmad:

OOH you have moved up a baby since i saw you the other day... woo hoo... not long now, glad its all going well and trouble free! :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

sammy that is great news good luck hun not long to wait will soon come xxxxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> sammy that is great news good luck hun not long to wait will soon come xxxxxx

Thanks hun and for you too i see? Clap clap!!!

Are you starting a new cycle of IVF or FET? Do you know when you start yet hun? Here we are both back in here... I was TTC with you last time with IVF as well i think (maybe you were a week or so ahead of me then)

Good luck for the next cycle!!!! Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> sammy that is great news good luck hun not long to wait will soon come xxxxxx
> 
> Thanks hun and for you too i see? Clap clap!!!
> 
> Are you starting a new cycle of IVF or FET? Do you know when you start yet hun? Here we are both back in here... I was TTC with you last time with IVF as well i think (maybe you were a week or so ahead of me then)
> 
> Good luck for the next cycle!!!! Fingers crossed :hugs:Click to expand...

 wish i knew trying to get info of the hospital is like trying to blood out of a stone. phoned today and spoke to a lady called debbie she said she would phone me bk so waited in all day but she never phoned. same thing happened last friday when i spoke to the nurse and im still waiting for that call bk a week later. getting really annoyed about it now. had an email off my mp today saying that any1 in wales already on the books having a 2nd cycles should be see within 26 weeks so hope i found out soon. got debbies direct number now so gonna phone again in the morning.


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> sammy that is great news good luck hun not long to wait will soon come xxxxxx
> 
> Thanks hun and for you too i see? Clap clap!!!
> 
> Are you starting a new cycle of IVF or FET? Do you know when you start yet hun? Here we are both back in here... I was TTC with you last time with IVF as well i think (maybe you were a week or so ahead of me then)
> 
> Good luck for the next cycle!!!! Fingers crossed :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wish i knew trying to get info of the hospital is like trying to blood out of a stone. phoned today and spoke to a lady called debbie she said she would phone me bk so waited in all day but she never phoned. same thing happened last friday when i spoke to the nurse and im still waiting for that call bk a week later. getting really annoyed about it now. had an email off my mp today saying that any1 in wales already on the books having a 2nd cycles should be see within 26 weeks so hope i found out soon. got debbies direct number now so gonna phone again in the morning.Click to expand...

Hospitals are terrible, ours was supposed to send our file to the IVF hospital this week and he hasnt received it. I cant have the treatment if it doesnt arrive... what a waste of time. As if we dont have to wait enough for this procedure. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Mrs G - I know.. the god damn cheek!!! "Thats not long!!!" Not long? What, nearly 3 years is not that long??? I could have dragged him over his poxy desk and pulled his nose hair out! :growlmad:
> 
> OOH you have moved up a baby since i saw you the other day... woo hoo... not long now, glad its all going well and trouble free! :hugs:

:rofl: have got a great mental image of your dr and his nasal hair!! I hope he realises how many women are gunning for him now!!

Yeah, last but one box. :dance: Mega heartburn but really can't complain. Will be leaving my seat warm in preggo land for you hun.:hugs:

xx


----------



## caline

Great news Sammy, I'm very pleased for you. You did a good job and if begging is what it took, you did the right thing. So FET next month? Thats not long at all. Welldone!!!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

well im finally getting somewhere. we have to have all the bloods and SA done again so i have to go for 2-4 day bloods on nxt cycle and hubby booked for SA on the 30th april so at least im doing something but still don't know when treatment will start but im heading in the right direction lol

anita x


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi sammy we are having our first fresh icsi cycle. I am so nervous i cant think straight. I think if the TWW was bad before...... Good luck keep us posted on how things are going for you :hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

Appointment as FS tomorrow morning. Very nervous - we are getting the remainder of our test results. I am soooo hoping there is no unexpected suprises. At the moment we are only male factor, i just hope it stays that way. If this is the case then i reckon we will only be about 3 weeks away from starting :happydance:


----------



## Aphrodite

woo hoo wrighty and gracy! It will all fly from here I promise you. Really hope you get good results thinking of you both :flower:


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Girls

Gracy, good luck with your results today, we're male factor too.

Sammy, fingers crossed for 8th May, not long to wait now. I really hope you don't have to fight too much more, you've done enough!

MummyIwanabe, I think I'm going to be just a few days behind you, my ET is estimated around 14-17th May at the mo.

Well I'm finally starting DR tomorrow morning after being on the BCP for 4 months, I was put on it as the beginning of an ICSI cycle but then had abnormal smear tests and a colposcopy so it kept being delayed, so frustrating. 

I'm sure I won't sleep tonight as I'm so nervous about the first injection tomorrow. Wishing I'd booked my first acupuncture session for tonight intead of Thursday now! Any advice for a first-time needle-phobe?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave: hi Mrs R32

That's great you're around the same time as me. I'm also in the May thread if you wana join.

I was really scared of the needle yesterday but in the end I jabbed it in which wasn't as bad as I thought and then it was fine after that. 

Good luck with your first injection!! :) xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Mrs R - thats great news. once you done the first the rest are easy. dont worry if a little comes out after injection u will have the right amount in you. i worried about it loads and when i phoned they said don't worry you will get what you need x

gracy - good luck with your appointment. hope you get a date for when you can start x

sammy - hope everything is ok for you hun. not long til your scan. hope your keeping yourself busy so it doesn't drag x

aphrodite - good luck today with egg collection. hope you have lots of eggies in the follies x

caline - hows everything going with you? good luck with transfer thursday got everything crossed for you xx

well i have nothing to report just waiting. should hopefully be have bloods done in 3-4 week


https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/pouringdust.gif

:hug::hugs: anita x


----------



## caline

Nice jar of babydust wrighty :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Just took me 45 mins to inject myself lol. Got myself into a right tis! soo hard to do and it itches lots lol xx


----------



## wrightywales

MummyIwanabe said:


> Just took me 45 mins to inject myself lol. Got myself into a right tis! soo hard to do and it itches lots lol xx

you will get better at it. xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I hope so I think theres a technique lol!


----------



## wrightywales

glad you like the baby dust caline O:) x


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi all!!!

Our appointment has now been brought forward to May 7th now since they can no longer do the scan on Saturday.

I was expecting them to put it back a few days not bring it forward so that is a relief! 18 days left to wait until the scan.... :thumbup:


----------



## ACLIO

thats great news sam xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that Lilly has entrusted the thread to me for a while as she is busy being a mummy!

Please can you pm me your updates and let me know if anything needs changing on the list so far.

:dust:

Kath 
xx


----------



## wrightywales

sammy - that great news hun xxxx

Mrs G - no updates for me as of yet but will let you know. hope your ok hun. you haven't got long left now bet you cant wait to hold your little girl. have you got everything ready? xxxx


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> sammy - that great news hun xxxx
> 
> Mrs G - no updates for me as of yet but will let you know. hope your ok hun. you haven't got long left now bet you cant wait to hold your little girl. have you got everything ready? xxxx

Ok, cool. Yeah getting there. Got 6 weeks left of work, counting down the days!!

xx


----------



## obe

Hello! 
Thought Id join you ladies if you dont mind!
Got my BFP this morning!!! Woooohoooo! Had ICSI and 2 embies put back 11 days ago, so now im just keeping my FX that everything goes ok
xx


----------



## wrightywales

obe said:


> Hello!
> Thought Id join you ladies if you dont mind!
> Got my BFP this morning!!! Woooohoooo! Had ICSI and 2 embies put back 11 days ago, so now im just keeping my FX that everything goes ok
> xx

welcome and congrats hun :happydance::happydance: :hug::hugs: xxx


----------



## caline

This thread does seem to have gone a bit quiet recently. So my update for the list is....FET on 22/4, all being well, assuming my frosties don't mind the thaw too much.

Sammy, great about the scan being brought forward. So, not long to wait. Hope you can get going very soon .


----------



## Aphrodite

MummyIwanabe said:


> I hope so I think theres a technique lol!

It does get easier hun the first one was the hardest.


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> This thread does seem to have gone a bit quiet recently. So my update for the list is....FET on 22/4, all being well, assuming my frosties don't mind the thaw too much.
> 
> Sammy, great about the scan being brought forward. So, not long to wait. Hope you can get going very soon .

Ooh i am excited for you... and also cos i am having FET as well i am anxious to know all about it. How many frosties are you thawing? Are they at blast stage? :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey aphrodite how did it go?! I'll go to your journal now!

Just got back from work. Thank god I'm home now, just wana chill in bath and go to bed. Not looking forward to my next injection seeing as the one today took me 45 minutes to pluck up the courage! lol my dad is coming over tomo to help me incase I buckle again!

So this evening I got home and I've got a little smidge of blood in my pants. Never ever do I spot. Is this the effects of down reg? I'm on CD22

anyone had this?!


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies

Since I have a little princess who takes up most of my time at the moment.. i have asked Mrs G to manage the thread for now!

hope u r all well and good luck with the upcoming cycles!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caline

Sammy2009 said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> This thread does seem to have gone a bit quiet recently. So my update for the list is....FET on 22/4, all being well, assuming my frosties don't mind the thaw too much.
> 
> Sammy, great about the scan being brought forward. So, not long to wait. Hope you can get going very soon .
> 
> Ooh i am excited for you... and also cos i am having FET as well i am anxious to know all about it. How many frosties are you thawing? Are they at blast stage? :hugs:Click to expand...

We are havng one transferred, but as to how many they need to thaw to get a good one, I'm not sure. Obviously the fewer the better. We have 7 in the freezer, and they are all balstocycts. I would be over the moon if we only had to thaw one but am realistic that it may take 3-4. The clinic have reassured me that they're technique is very reliable.

I am very apprehensive this time, after our MC last time.


----------



## MrsR32

Did my first Buserelin injection this morning (well DH did, I didn't look until the needle was in!) - I put an ice-cube on my tummy first and it really did the trick, I didn't feel the needle go in and if I hadn't looked at all I wouldn't have believed he'd done it! I would definately recommend the ice-cube trick, it was the nurse who gave us the injection training who suggested it. I also didn't get any iching or anything afterwards, just a little red rash which disappeared after about half an hour.

So excited to finally be on the way, I thought we'd never get to this point.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Nice! Thanks MrsJA! My nurse didn't tell me this and its been driving me nuts itching! I will try this tomorrow! I'm on day 4 of injecting tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Mrs G

obe said:


> Hello!
> Thought Id join you ladies if you dont mind!
> Got my BFP this morning!!! Woooohoooo! Had ICSI and 2 embies put back 11 days ago, so now im just keeping my FX that everything goes ok
> xx

Welcome and congrats!!

Would you like me to add you to the front page?

xx


----------



## MrsR32

I've just listened to my hypnotherapy cd for the first time - i'm usually a bit sceptical about things like this but thought I'd give it a go. It's so relaxing! I feel really positive and calm after listening to it. It's a bit long - about half an hour for the track you listen to before ET but if it keeps me relaxed (I have a stressful job and am a natural worrier) it'll be worth it.

There's different tracks for before ET and after, the first one talks about remaining calm during injections (mummyIwanabe, I thought of you in my half-awake state!), being relaxed at the clinic, etc. I think the main reason it could help is because you're taking half an hour out of your day to completely relax.

The cd wasn't expensive, I hope I won't get into trouble for advertising it - it's called "The IVF Companion" and is by Maggie Howell if anyone's interested.


----------



## obe

Mrs G said:


> obe said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Thought Id join you ladies if you dont mind!
> Got my BFP this morning!!! Woooohoooo! Had ICSI and 2 embies put back 11 days ago, so now im just keeping my FX that everything goes ok
> xx
> 
> Welcome and congrats!!
> 
> Would you like me to add you to the front page?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yes please! xx :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

obe said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obe said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Thought Id join you ladies if you dont mind!
> Got my BFP this morning!!! Woooohoooo! Had ICSI and 2 embies put back 11 days ago, so now im just keeping my FX that everything goes ok
> xx
> 
> Welcome and congrats!!
> 
> Would you like me to add you to the front page?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes please! xx :happydance:Click to expand...

Done!

xx


----------



## tansey

Hi Ladies :wave:
I'm currently D/R (sniffing). Could I ask if anyone had the following symptoms pls:


Tired and having terrible nights sleep and dreaming (no good ones either!)

Wake up early

Taste in mouth - could be coz I'm grinding my teeth and/or the sniffing.

Peeing loads without drinking loads in the day and night

I would read the thread and catch up with you all normally but I'm knackered :wacko:

Many thanks


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi tansey,

I'm feeling rough too but mine are different:

Tired, hot sweats when asleep, generally hot during day
Pains in my tummy
Back ache
Feel sick occassionally

xx


----------



## gumb69

congrats obe


----------



## MissAma

Tansey those are spot on downregulating syndroms. Maybe with the exception of the taste in the mouth. Which means things are happening as they should and your body is responding and on its way! :happydance:

Mrs G could you add me to the front page too?


----------



## Gracy 004

Very big congratulations to you ms Ama and Obe!:happydance::happydance: That is really fantastic news!


----------



## Mrs G

MissAma said:


> Tansey those are spot on downregulating syndroms. Maybe with the exception of the taste in the mouth. Which means things are happening as they should and your body is responding and on its way! :happydance:
> 
> Mrs G could you add me to the front page too?

All done hun. Big congrats!!

Things are on a roll here ladies, let's keep the PMA and BFP's flowing!!

xx


----------



## brumbar

I want in too! Starting stims on tuesday the 27.04!xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

hope your all well

missama - congrats on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance: x

brumbar - good luck with starting sims on tuesday x

gracy - hope everything is ok with you. do you know when your starting treatment yet? x

tansey - i had most of them symptoms during down regging x

caline - hope the 2ww flies by for you hun hope your getting lots of rest x

mrsr32 - i will have to try that cd x

mummy1wanabe - hows the injections going? hope you haven't got to many bruises 

sammy- hope your ok. bet you counting down the days x

well hubby has to go on friday to do his business in a jar lol. im banned from going this time as i couldn't help but giggle which couldn't of helped him at all so a mate is giving him a lift there instead. cant wait to go for my bloods just hope :witch: is on time

:kiss::hugs::hug:


----------



## Mrs G

brumbar said:


> I want in too! Starting stims on tuesday the 27.04!xxxx

All done. Put you on too Tans.

xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Wrightywales,

Injections are going ok, I'm getting fed up with injecting as its making me feel quite rough so its taking real will power to keep doing them. I dont have any bruises tho :) 

All my preggo friends came over today for bbq. I found it ok and did quite well, so I'm proud that I didn't feel upset. I just hope I get my BFP next month and can join in :) we've been trying longer than all of them so its quite hard. I'm petrified if I got a bfp that I might loose it but I guess what will be will be and its outta of hands. I just hope I get to see those 2 lines soon!! :) 

waiting for the witch now, should come on monday if it were ontime but I don't feel like it's going to. Ugh! xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all well
> 
> missama - congrats on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance: x
> 
> brumbar - good luck with starting sims on tuesday x
> 
> gracy - hope everything is ok with you. do you know when your starting treatment yet? x
> 
> tansey - i had most of them symptoms during down regging x
> 
> caline - hope the 2ww flies by for you hun hope your getting lots of rest x
> 
> mrsr32 - i will have to try that cd x
> 
> mummy1wanabe - hows the injections going? hope you haven't got to many bruises
> 
> sammy- hope your ok. bet you counting down the days x
> 
> well hubby has to go on friday to do his business in a jar lol. im banned from going this time as i couldn't help but giggle which couldn't of helped him at all so a mate is giving him a lift there instead. cant wait to go for my bloods just hope :witch: is on time
> 
> :kiss::hugs::hug:

Aww they are dragging... seems like a lifetime away really. I so hope it works... im nervous! :hugs:


----------



## Anabanana

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd better introduce myself here, since i've been lurking for a while!

My hubby and I have been trying for about 3 years now, since he had a vasectomy reversal. We were lucky in that it worked, but unlucky that there is a low sperm count (and i think low quality too?) So we have a small chance of getting pregnant naturally.

I've just had my second go at IVF with ICSI, and both times BFN!

The first time we had quite a few embryos but none were good enough to freeze.

I'm lucky that this time I've got some frosties (11 blasts!) so I'm still feeling hopeful that I might get a BFP this year.

So I'm taking the mandatory month off after ivf and then hopefully I'll be having a FET in my May/June cycle.

Anyway thanks to all you great people who keep sharing your stories. Its awesome to read the success stories and keep my hope alive.

Anabanana


----------



## caline

anabanana, welcome to the thread. Sorry that your last 2 cycles have been unsucessful. 11 frosties is great though, and I wish you lots of luck that one will bring you your BFP :flower:

I'm in need of some advice please.

I had my transfer on Thursday, of a blasto that was expanding (as apparently they do just before they burst then implant). Yesterday at bed time I wiped and had some pale pink dc. Early this morning when I wiped I had a small amount of brown. 

Is it too early for implantation spotting? I am only 3 days post transfer (or 4 depending on whether you call transfer day day 1). I had brown stuff last time but that was a week after transfer, and I ended up bleeding at 5 weeks.

MMmmm, what do you think?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave: anabanana, i hope u get your BFP this time!! xx


----------



## wrightywales

anabanana - welcome to the thread sorry your 2 cycles were unsucessful. good luck for FET. 11 blasts is great.

caline - as you had a blast transfer it could be implantation as your lovely embryo is now 9 days along fx it is and you get your bfp very soon. when is test date? will you test early? xxx


----------



## caline

wrighty, test date is the 3rd may but I doubt very much I will wait til then! I'll probably cave in by thus/fri. I haven't had any further brown DC but not holding my breath.


----------



## annmc30

caline think positive im sure everything is fine, think i might start testing from thurs lol


----------



## wrightywales

caline and annmc - this is for you https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gif

with my FET i tested 5 days before test date but AF was 1 day late by then anyway. fx ladies this will be it for you both :dust::hug::hugs: xxxx


----------



## annmc30

wrighty thnx very much im gona start testing from thurs im so impatient lol


----------



## tansey

Evening all :wave:
Today I have read the whole thread - took me all day :wacko: but I had nothing better to do after yoga this morning as I was by myself until DH got in from work and I was in a foul mood. Got a week of D/R left and i'm getting impatient now and can't wait to move on to the next stage. 
Currently still spotting waiting for :witch: to make proper appearance - could have done with her arriving sometime over the weekend instead of during the week while i'm at work :grr:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

haha im in a similar position to you tansey - bloody witch!!


----------



## brumbar

Caline, i think this might be IB! It's a blast, so it should take less time to implant! Good luck hun! Xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:witch: has arrived for me :happydance: feeling it at the moment ugh but glad she's come on time :) yay! hopefully starting stims on weds!! xx

Good luck caline! :) xxx


----------



## brumbar

Af here for me too! Starting stims tomorrow!


----------



## wrightywales

:happydance::happydance: thats great ladies good luck with stimming hope you get loads of nice follies filled with lovely mature eggs xx https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif


----------



## caline

brumbar, I hope you right. I haven't had any since (touch wood (bit superstitious!)), just a tinge of orange/brown, but hardly any. So would've calculated as day 8/9 post ovulation (ie EC). OOoooo, I hope so.

Good luck with the stimming, and the whole cycle. I'm going to do some journal stalking in a min to find out whats been happening with you, lol.

tansey, hope she shows soon. Its frustrating isn't it?!

mummy, thanks. Its great you can start stimming this week!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I hope so! Fingers crossed my bloods come back ok on weds :) xx


----------



## MrsR32

Keeping my fingers crossedfor you Caline, sounds hopeful.


----------



## tansey

Looking good Caline :dust:

:witch: is here full force so all should be ok at scan on Monday :)


----------



## tansey

How is everyone? 
Anyone got any updates?
:dust:


----------



## Mrs G

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok.

Kath
xx


----------



## annmc30

i got my :bfp: this morning :thumbup:


----------



## tansey

Congrats Ann! :yipee:


----------



## wrightywales

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:congrats ann thats great news
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/congrats.gif


----------



## gumb69

congrats Ann


----------



## annmc30

thnx girls


----------



## MrsR32

Congratulations Ann, great news x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yipee! Ann! :) xx


----------



## tickledpink

Hi ladies!!

Mind if I join you? Me and DH are about to start ICSI *fingers crossed* and could do with some luck...

Congrats on your BFP Ann!


----------



## Anabanana

Congrats Ann


----------



## Redfraggle

:hi: I'm just popping in to introduce myself. 

We have MF and are going to be starting ICSI by the end of the year. I know I am a bit early and most of you will be in the trimester boards by then :winkwink: but I'll be lurking loads until we start so I can learn everything I can!

Lots of luck to you all.


----------



## Mrs G

annmc30 said:


> i got my :bfp: this morning :thumbup:

Big congats!!!

Do you want me to update you on the first page or are you waiting for your "official" date?

xx


----------



## Mrs G

tickledpink said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Mind if I join you? Me and DH are about to start ICSI *fingers crossed* and could do with some luck...
> 
> Congrats on your BFP Ann!

Welcome!

Have added you to the list!!

xx


----------



## brumbar

Hey Redfraggle! 
Hope you get that one olympic swimmer and avoid the need of Icsi! 

fingers X-ed!


----------



## brumbar

annmc30 said:


> i got my :bfp: this morning :thumbup:

Congrats Ann!


----------



## Mrs G

Redfraggle said:


> :hi: I'm just popping in to introduce myself.
> 
> We have MF and are going to be starting ICSI by the end of the year. I know I am a bit early and most of you will be in the trimester boards by then :winkwink: but I'll be lurking loads until we start so I can learn everything I can!
> 
> Lots of luck to you all.

Hi hun

Have popped you on the list!!

xx


----------



## brumbar

well. I had my CD7 ( treatment day 6) follie scan, and after 5 Gonal -F 150 
my follies are growing as follows:
left ovary - 4 between 13.8- 11.8 
right ovary - all tracking just under 9 ( 8.8) is this normal? 
what can I do to help them grow faster and catch up with those on the left
FS mentioned that there's a small chance of cancelling the cycle..i soooo don't want this to happen!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

brumbar said:


> well. I had my CD7 ( treatment day 6) follie scan, and after 5 Gonal -F 150
> my follies are growing as follows:
> left ovary - 4 between 13.8- 11.8
> right ovary - all tracking just under 9 ( 8.8) is this normal?
> what can I do to help them grow faster and catch up with those on the left
> FS mentioned that there's a small chance of cancelling the cycle..i soooo don't want this to happen!!!!!

Hi hun

When I was stimming, they said to me that stims have a cumulative effect - the more you take you more they work - if that makes sense. So often growth speeds up mor towards the end. The ones on the left look promising though.

FXFXFX they don't cancel, am sure this won't happen.

Good luck

xx


----------



## annmc30

thnx every1 yeah u can add me mrs g x


----------



## MissAma

brumbar - if you're drinking your 3 L of water and your milk and eating your eggs and protein there's little else you can do but trust your body. I only had 5 -4 on R and a monster one on L which I tend to believe we lost- at all 3 scans, I was pretty devastated BUT they must have caught up as they got 10 eggies at EC! So don't despair and if they speak again of cancelling raise hell, ask them to then coast you or higher your dose or "do something" ;)


----------



## brumbar

Thanks MissAma!!!!hmmmm not 3l but 2...I guess I'll up that a bit!!!!
really freaking out!


----------



## brumbar

Thanks Mrs G amd MissAma....I'm sure all will be fine, I'm sure she would,ve upped the dose if things were that bad!!!! She mentioned she might do that after next scan if follies not progressing...but the good thing is - they are growing steadily... 4mm in 2 days (both sides)... fingers X-ed!!!

forgot to say I'm on a mild ivf so just 150 iu gonal -F, i guess still room to go....


----------



## wish2bmama

Last birth control pill is tomorrow! :happydance: Base scan on wed! Looking at a possible stim date of thursday if all goes well. 

Brumbar, I hope everything grows okay. xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news wish2bmama! :) :thumbup:


----------



## tansey

My baseline scan went well and so I am stimming from tomorrow - nervous and excited. Thought I was alright and when we came out I felt a wave of emotion.
Another lady came out to reception and had to book another scan as she has to d/r for another week and so I think that worried us before we went in :dohh:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies hope your all well

tansey - thats great good look with stimming xx

wish2bmama - great news good luck with scan on wednesday xx

mummy1wanabe - hope stimming is going well when do you have a scan? xx

brumbar - hope the smaller ones catchup https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif xx

redfraggle - hello and welcome. im still waiting for treatment dates so i'm gonna be here for a while yet. good luck with it all xx

mrs g - hope your ok. you havent got long left now bet you cant wait to meet your little girl xx

tickledpink - hello and welcome. good luck with your ICSI xx

sammy - not long left now xx

well nothing much to report here. hubby went for his SA on friday and i should be going for my bloods in less than 2 weeks but then i dont know what will happen will have to ring them a couple of weeks after to see what they say


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies hope your all well
> 
> tansey - thats great good look with stimming xx
> 
> wish2bmama - great news good luck with scan on wednesday xx
> 
> mummy1wanabe - hope stimming is going well when do you have a scan? xx
> 
> brumbar - hope the smaller ones catchup https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif xx
> 
> redfraggle - hello and welcome. im still waiting for treatment dates so i'm gonna be here for a while yet. good luck with it all xx
> 
> mrs g - hope your ok. you havent got long left now bet you cant wait to meet your little girl xx
> 
> tickledpink - hello and welcome. good luck with your ICSI xx
> 
> sammy - not long left now xx
> 
> well nothing much to report here. hubby went for his SA on friday and i should be going for my bloods in less than 2 weeks but then i dont know what will happen will have to ring them a couple of weeks after to see what they say

It feels like forever.... scan this Friday to find out if we can go ahead to the next stage of FET and then i guess i ring them when OV is positive.

I wonder if my OH will have to have another SA if we have to do a fresh cycle? Guess so then... ive already had to do new bloods, what a freaking nightmare having to go through all that crap again, as if once is not ENOUGH! So do you know when you are due to start your fresh cycle or are you are you doing FET? Ive probably asked you this before but i have slept since then and my memory is NIL... :haha:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Had one scan this morning which went well. Got my second one on weds morning. 

Feeling uncomfortable all day now. Really tired but looking forward to EC.

Hope you're all well :)


----------



## tansey

When you start stims do you normally keep sniffing the same amount? I thought it got reduced at some point but didn't think about this Q until I got home :dohh:

Also has anyone had a bleed after AF while D/R?

Thanks


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I had to half the dr dose when I was stimming. 

I had an af whilst dr then haven't had anything since. Hope this helps xx


----------



## wrightywales

tansey - havent got a clue with sniffing as i did injections for down reg but im sure who ever you saw would of told you if you needed to change it. if you are worrying about it just give them a ring. i only had AF nothing after.

mummyiwanabe - glad scan went well did they say how many follies you had?

sammy - hope the scan goes well on friday and you get the go ahead for FET. i have heard but not off the docs but off people having treatment at the same hospital as me that because i have frozen embies left and im having it done on the NHS i will have to have FET first which i will be very gutted about as last time out of 7 they thawed there was only 2 left for transfer and 1 of them they said was slow so out of the 2 i have i expect there to be none to make to transfer which will be abit of a waste.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I had 16 by the look of it. most between 10-11mm atm and a couple at 13mm. He said it was a good start but I duno how normal that is or not. He didn't say about my lining and I forgot to ask! doh!

Geez i'm feeling it atm, :( so uncomfortable! 

wrighty I hope you get some good news and can use a frostie which will turn into a bfp :) xx


----------



## brumbar

~I'm sure all will be fine Mummy!- if it was too thin he wold,ve told you! and 16 is great number on long protocol with such low dose Gonal ( believe me I did a fair bit of reasearch on follies- sizes and numbers this weekend :rofl: )!!!

Tansey, sorry hun, not much help.. give them a call to find out...


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> tansey - havent got a clue with sniffing as i did injections for down reg but im sure who ever you saw would of told you if you needed to change it. if you are worrying about it just give them a ring. i only had AF nothing after.
> 
> mummyiwanabe - glad scan went well did they say how many follies you had?
> 
> sammy - hope the scan goes well on friday and you get the go ahead for FET. i have heard but not off the docs but off people having treatment at the same hospital as me that because i have frozen embies left and im having it done on the NHS i will have to have FET first which i will be very gutted about as last time out of 7 they thawed there was only 2 left for transfer and 1 of them they said was slow so out of the 2 i have i expect there to be none to make to transfer which will be abit of a waste.

I cant really see the point in going through all we do for FET... its not fair that we have to do that and not a fresh cycle and it will mean for me if it doesnt work to have to wait another 2 months! :growlmad: Like i have already done my fair share of waiting for IVF (taken 3 years to get the treatment after the tests and everything) and now since January for FET.... it seems a never ending waiting game. It should be our choice whether we do FET or fresh, what if we didnt choose to freeze embryos? Then they would HAVE to do fresh. I might not freeze next time otherwise i will be too god damned old to have another fresh cycle!!! Its just more upset when it doesnt work and thats not fair! :growlmad:


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick update. I had a letter from the FS confirming our appointment on the 17th June for injection training. I'm going to be on a short protocol hopefully starting treatment around 22nd/23rd thats only my quick calculation I'm probably totally wrong.

I hope your all doing well and not pulling your hair out. I want to see lots of BFP before I start my treatment 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## brumbar

YAY! That's not long now Aclio! You'll have your BFP in July if you 're starting in june!


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, I got my stim date! It's saterday! Still trying to figure it all out. so much information!! I'm on the antagonist protocol.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yay! Wish2bmama!


----------



## wrightywales

thats great wish2bmama good luck with stimming saturday xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Well, today was the day of our scan and i have been worrying for ages that something would go wrong and... it could not have gone better!

We didn't have to see our usual miserable doctor and went straight in to see the nurse. She was lovely. We sat down and went through some details with her and then asked some questions. The test results for Shaylee were inconclusive since they tried to grow the skin cells and the muscle but it didnt grow so that was that. I then asked her what would happen if the FET didn't work and how long we would have to wait again. Expecting them to say "another month or two" she said "straight away if you like as soon as you receive your AF!" I'm like "WHAT???" OMG thats fantastic and right there and then she gave us a new short 10 day protocol for a fresh cycle of ivf/icsi and printed out our meds prescription.... just like that! She said if the FET doesn't work then go and get the meds and start jabbing on CD1. So basically if FET doesn't work we go straight onto a frsh cycle, no waiting, we just have to call the hospital to let them know we are on CD1.

With regards to the FET, well next I went for my scan. She took some measurements... we don't do millimetres and stuff at that hospital its simple, its either "good" or "bad" lol.

She said "Oooh your ovaries are big" i asked if that was bad and she said "no... no... thats really good. She checked everything else and said everything looked great! I'm on CD 12 today and she said that was perfect. I asked about the embryos and she said they normally do a 4 days transfer... that they try to use a 3 day normally or a 4 day but prefer for them not to get to the blast stage. She said if some progress too quick though they do get to blast stage (not ideal) but not too bad an outcome. So I have been given a prescription for Pregnyl. I will have to take this injection at 7pm tonight and it will be a one off injection only. FET is on Thursday 13th may and she seemed optimistic that because we got 6 eggs and all fertilized that the thawing should go well. Sometime today they will call OH and tell him what time we need to go to the clinic on Thursday. FET's will be taken out the night before and slowly defrosted. 

I'm so happy and so relieved... When we left the Pharmacy I was holding the bag with my injection for this evening so tight it was like I was holding a bag of goldust! lol

So we have two chances now and no waiting and i'm a right happy bunny! It will make it easier for me if FET doesn't work to be able to go straight onto the ivf and at least have some hope!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Wow Sammy! ET is going to be the same day as me providing my EC and fertilisation goes ok on Monday! :) We can count the 2ww together!! x


----------



## brumbar

great news Sammy!


----------



## ACLIO

Great news sammy, its all systems go xxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Wow Sammy! ET is going to be the same day as me providing my EC and fertilisation goes ok on Monday! :) We can count the 2ww together!! x

Thanks ladies...

Really? Yup its on Thursday for sure. They are going to call us Thursday morning to let us know if the thaw went ok and if so we will go in that day to have whatever transferred. We only have two embies but they said that they were good ones so fingers crossed they thaw ok. How many are you defrosting?

How does it work with testing? If the embies are 3-4 days old do you take that off the 2WW (14 days)? What day will you be testing on? :hugs:

edit just noticed you are on a fresh cycle!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Wonderful news Sammy!


----------



## annmc30

thats great news sammy fx u get your :bfp: soon x


----------



## wrightywales

sammy thats is brilliant news. cant believe how quick they have sorted it out for you. the best of luck with it hun. hope mine goes through as quick as yours once they get all the results of mine and hubbys tests. i hate all this waiting. xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh mine will hopefully be a fresh cycle.

My official date is 27th may to test. I think I will be testing sooner. perhaps 6-9days past a 3 day transfer. xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Just wanted to wish everyone on here the very best of luck....

Its a nervous time for us all, FET IVF whatever.... our one off injection is now in there although i have no idea what its for and im so happy i dont even care.
 
Of course being a POAS addict i will be testing early and then convincing myself its neg because its too early... oh well it entertains me. lol.

I have a batch of EC's and a digi all waiting here although im pretty peed off cos the last batch brought up a positive the other month and then a negative so that did my head in but as most have said it must have been a chemical being such a strong line. i will only be doing the digi if i get a string positive since we must have cleared about a thousand euros on tests/preseed/ov tests/digis/ cough mixture/supplements/ vitamins you name it in the last 3 years! ha ha.

God please give me a break this time... we have been through ENOUGH! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy, that's sooooo exciting!! Got everything crossed for you hun. I counted from EC day, so yeah I'd take the 3/4 days off for testing.

Have done a couple of updates ladies, if I've missed anyone, please let me know.

Kath
xx


----------



## annmc30

mummy i didnt get a :bfp: til 9dpt from 3day embie


----------



## brumbar

EC tomorrow morning for me! Any tips Ladies? Mine is done under seddation! Time has gone sooooo quickly!
On way home now after work to mow the lawn( the lady garden) and get my stuff ready!


----------



## annmc30

gdluck with ec brumbar im sure it'l b ok, i carnt remeber much of mine lol, its just the 2ww it drove me up the wall, just make sure u rest n drink plenty


----------



## Sammy2009

Brumbar - Good luck for tomorrow!!xxx

Mrs G - How you feeling? Not long now hun!!! xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Yeh mine will hopefully be a fresh cycle.
> 
> My official date is 27th may to test. I think I will be testing sooner. perhaps 6-9days past a 3 day transfer. xx

I think I will too... I have never waited until the OTD!!! :blush:


----------



## wrightywales

brumbar - good luck for tomoz hun and hope you get lots of little eggies xx


----------



## ACLIO

brumbar - Good luck for tomorrow XXXXX

Sammy - I'm keeping everything crossed for you, this is your time, I can feel it xxx


----------



## brumbar

I'm still at clinic, got o ut of theatre 20 min ago...
9 eggies! Not bad for a mild IVF! Xxx


----------



## MissAma

Brumbar!!! - hope all went ok babe! Looking forward to your news!

Sammy, w00t for all systems go!


----------



## MissAma

Ohhhh there you are!! 9 eggies is great! Well done you!!!


----------



## annmc30

welldone brumbar 9 is great


----------



## brumbar

Not what I hoped for.... 
Out of 9 - 5were mature.... Of them 3 fertilised.... 
sad....
Hope our 3 little embies grow healthy and strong....


----------



## MissAma

Babe 3 out of 5 is 80% so it's a good score! I know you don't want to hear the "it takes only one" mantra but it's so true....

When are they putting them back? Tomorrow?


----------



## Sammy2009

MissAma said:


> Brumbar!!! - hope all went ok babe! Looking forward to your news!
> 
> Sammy, w00t for all systems go!

I know... so excited!

My OV tests are through the roof yesterday and today, the test line is twice as strong as the control line so everything is right on schedule for OV tomorrow.

4 days to go until FET! I am wishing the days and hours away! :happydance:


----------



## brumbar

Transfer on Tuesday 11am MissAma!Hope the embies grow nice and strong! missing my babies already!

Sammy- not long now!!!! soooooo exciting!!!!


----------



## annmc30

gdluck every1, my hubby made me do another test 2day he just wanted 2 c the weeks move lol https://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz149/annmc30/Photo0834.jpg?t=1273476577


----------



## ACLIO

anmc30 - thats really sweet, bless him. Do you think its going to be twins? xx


----------



## annmc30

aclio dont really know its hard to tell i would love twins its on both sides, my sister got twin boys there 2 yrs old in dec, if i have twins they will b due 2days after there birthday, will have to wait til the 24th


----------



## ACLIO

I'll keep everything crossed for you. Have you got a date for your scan? x


----------



## annmc30

yeah its the 24th may another 2ww lol


----------



## tansey

Ladies I have my 1st follicle scan tomorrow but I feel normal - no bloating and only a few twinges :shrug:

Are the follicles meant to be a certain size at this stage (been stimming for 7days) also how thick should lining be? Got 2nd scan on Friday and EC is planned for a week today if all as it should be.


----------



## MissAma

Babe just focus on remembering what they say in terms of what the values were, how many on each side, how big is the leading one, how thick is the lining. Write it down if you want to, don't be embarrassed, it's your treatment! and then we'll work it out when you get home! :) Basically at this stage it's the number that counts not so much the sizes or the lining since both have ample time to grow. Are you still doing acupuncture? If so tell them you want a special lining treatment and they'll do it.

Loads of good luck tomorrow lovely!!!! Everything will be grand!


----------



## brumbar

I totaly agree with MissAma Tansey! they've got plenty of time to grow bigger! I only stimmed for 9 days on 150 gonal f and at day 7 of stimms ( i think this was my scan 3) the biggest one was ...I think 18- 19mm and the smallest was 11!!!!
so I had a huge difference in size!!!!
lining was 10-ish on CD8 but anything over 8 at the time of transfer was good
FYI on CD 5 it was 5.5...
good luck tomorrow hun!!! at what time is the scan?

P.s I wasn't bloated either I started feeling pokes here and there on CD 10 but nothing major!!!


----------



## tansey

scan is 10:30 so I get a lie in coz I told work I needed the day off ;)


----------



## brumbar

Hi Tansey! how did it go?

Ladies, I am now officially PUPO!!!!!

Well, at 12:20 today our lovely embies boarded my womb- ship! 
Both grade one and according to the embriologist - really nice
1x 4 cell (but looking perfect)
1x 8 cell and compacting

Our 3rd embie has arested....
they are doing an early blood test for me on the 22nd of May!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow wish mine would do a blood test maybe i could ask :haha:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all ok 

brumbar - congrats on being PUPO take it nice and easy now https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gif xx

tansey - hope your scan went well and your have lots of nice follies growing https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif xx

mummyiwanabe - good luck with ET thursday xx

sammy - only 2 days to go hun bet you cant wait so excited for you xx

ann - great to see the weeks change :happydance::happydance: xx

well not much happenng here just waiting for AF but just watched the news and looks like conservative might be the new govenment so dont even know now that i will even get a second go as IVF on the NHS is one thing they said they would stop i will just have to wait and see


----------



## tansey

I have 11 follies :happydance:
I have to go back tomorrow as I have two bigger ones and they don't want to lose them and so they are going to scan tomorrow and see if the rest have caught up much and then they might do EC on Friday rather than Monday!
Good womb lining too :)


----------



## wrightywales

thats great tansey good luck with scan tomoz did they say how big they were? xx


----------



## wish2bmama

First follie scan in the am!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

welldone tansey and good luck wish2bmama :)


----------



## tansey

Wrighty - the nurse was nice but didn't give a lot away. She clicked away and showed me that the black things were follies on the ovaries and then said we will discuss things when I was dressed in the next room. She then showed me a form with 11 crosses on and I could see the crosses were grouped together apart from two. I couldn't memorise them fast enough and didn't feel I could ask to write them down. The smallest were 8/9/10/11 I think and the bigger 14 or 15 i think :dohh: - but will be stronger tomorrow :)


----------



## MissAma

W00t Tansey!!! Sounds exceptional!

Brumbar!!! Congratulations for parking on the PUPO couch! Roll on 22nd! Rooting for you!


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all ok
> 
> brumbar - congrats on being PUPO take it nice and easy now https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gif xx
> 
> tansey - hope your scan went well and your have lots of nice follies growing https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif xx
> 
> mummyiwanabe - good luck with ET thursday xx
> 
> sammy - only 2 days to go hun bet you cant wait so excited for you xx
> 
> ann - great to see the weeks change :happydance::happydance: xx
> 
> well not much happenng here just waiting for AF but just watched the news and looks like conservative might be the new govenment so dont even know now that i will even get a second go as IVF on the NHS is one thing they said they would stop i will just have to wait and see



Hi hun, not half as excited as I am... although a little scared and anxious! Only one more day to get through now... tomorrow and thats when our embies come out of the freezer! Our hospital will call us Thursday morning!! EEEEK!!!


----------



## brumbar

MissAma said:


> W00t Tansey!!! Sounds exceptional!
> 
> Brumbar!!! Congratulations for parking on the PUPO couch! Roll on 22nd! Rooting for you!

you know where i'll be going for advice on poas! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> MissAma said:
> 
> 
> W00t Tansey!!! Sounds exceptional!
> 
> Brumbar!!! Congratulations for parking on the PUPO couch! Roll on 22nd! Rooting for you!
> 
> you know where i'll be going for advice on poas! :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Good luck brumbar!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## brumbar

Good luck today wish2bmama and Tansey!


----------



## wish2bmama

First scan went well. 30 Follies all about 10.2! :happydance:

Next scan on friday and EC around tuesday or wed!


----------



## brumbar

that' an impressive result hun!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

thats is brilliant hun:happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Lots of exciting news on here atm!! Hope I am keeping up with everyone ok, but please let me know if I miss something to update.

Lots of :dust:

xx


----------



## fleur123

hello girls i wondered if i can join you again? i haven't been on as i've been waiting for my appointment to come through for about 6months now!!! at long last i got a call this morning saying there was a cancellation and can i come in monday!!! i feel really scared, excited i just wondered if any of you could tell me what to expect on monday as she said as all our tests have been done we will be seeing the nurse and the consultant? will they get me going straight away or will they do a trial ec? any help would be greatly appreciated im climbing the walls!!!lol xxx


----------



## snowflake

Girls,

Sorry to gatecrash your thread but am looking for some advice before I go out of my mind!

I have just commpleted my second IVF and am currently on my 2ww. My official test date is next Tuesday, May 18th. I took my trigger shot (Pregnyl 10,000iu) on April 29th and today which is 15 days post trigger I did a pregnancy test and it came up positive. Do you think this could be the remains of the trigger shot. I did a test last night too and it was positive and this mornings test is just as positive as last nights so I am thinking if it was due to the trigger shot, surely the line would be getting fainter?

Please heeeeeeeeeeeelp??


----------



## MissAma

fleur123 said:


> hello girls i wondered if i can join you again? i haven't been on as i've been waiting for my appointment to come through for about 6months now!!! at long last i got a call this morning saying there was a cancellation and can i come in monday!!! i feel really scared, excited i just wondered if any of you could tell me what to expect on monday as she said as all our tests have been done we will be seeing the nurse and the consultant? will they get me going straight away or will they do a trial ec? any help would be greatly appreciated im climbing the walls!!!lol xxx

Hey there, this will be brief, trial runs are not common, most likely you are looking at an information session to tell you if you will be on the short or the long protocol and if it's the latter then you will likely start downregulating, if it's the former you'll wait for AF and then start injecting. Very exciting, good luck to you.



snowflake said:


> Girls,
> 
> Sorry to gatecrash your thread but am looking for some advice before I go out of my mind!
> 
> I have just commpleted my second IVF and am currently on my 2ww. My official test date is next Tuesday, May 18th. I took my trigger shot (Pregnyl 10,000iu) on April 29th and today which is 15 days post trigger I did a pregnancy test and it came up positive. Do you think this could be the remains of the trigger shot. I did a test last night too and it was positive and this mornings test is just as positive as last nights so I am thinking if it was due to the trigger shot, surely the line would be getting fainter?
> 
> Please heeeeeeeeeeeelp??

Snowflake, in my POAS addict opinion there is no way that is still the trigger shot. In fact I had the same dose as you and tested with ICs every day of the 2ww and it got fainter and then vanished by 3 days post transfer. Even if it would have lasted for a WEEK after transfer there would still be no sign of it now so that, my dear is your BFP! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

MissAma said:


> fleur123 said:
> 
> 
> hello girls i wondered if i can join you again? i haven't been on as i've been waiting for my appointment to come through for about 6months now!!! at long last i got a call this morning saying there was a cancellation and can i come in monday!!! i feel really scared, excited i just wondered if any of you could tell me what to expect on monday as she said as all our tests have been done we will be seeing the nurse and the consultant? will they get me going straight away or will they do a trial ec? any help would be greatly appreciated im climbing the walls!!!lol xxx
> 
> Hey there, this will be brief, trial runs are not common, most likely you are looking at an information session to tell you if you will be on the short or the long protocol and if it's the latter then you will likely start downregulating, if it's the former you'll wait for AF and then start injecting. Very exciting, good luck to you.
> 
> 
> 
> snowflake said:
> 
> 
> Girls,
> 
> Sorry to gatecrash your thread but am looking for some advice before I go out of my mind!
> 
> I have just commpleted my second IVF and am currently on my 2ww. My official test date is next Tuesday, May 18th. I took my trigger shot (Pregnyl 10,000iu) on April 29th and today which is 15 days post trigger I did a pregnancy test and it came up positive. Do you think this could be the remains of the trigger shot. I did a test last night too and it was positive and this mornings test is just as positive as last nights so I am thinking if it was due to the trigger shot, surely the line would be getting fainter?
> 
> Please heeeeeeeeeeeelp??Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake, in my POAS addict opinion there is no way that is still the trigger shot. In fact I had the same dose as you and tested with ICs every day of the 2ww and it got fainter and then vanished by 3 days post transfer. Even if it would have lasted for a WEEK after transfer there would still be no sign of it now so that, my dear is your BFP! Congratulations!!!!Click to expand...

Totally agree with this... my first IVF the trigger was out after 3 days and certainly would be by now! I think your pregnant Mrs! :happydance:


----------



## brumbar

YAY!!!! great news snowflake! MissAma, Sammy, thanks for the info! I'll pee poas soon-er than I expected!!!!


----------



## MrsR32

Sorry I've neglected this thread for a while, I've been using the May thread didn't want to subject people to double-posts!

A catch up then, I had EC on Wednesday, got 9 eggs but only 4 were viable for injecting and only 2 of those survived overnight so we went back for ET today. I've got 2 Grade 1, 4-cell embryos on board! The embryologist said they were "beautiful" and that she had a geeky squeal of excitement this morning when she saw them as they were so perfect - that made me cry! One got stuck in the tube during the transfer and the assistant said one of the other consultants always gets excited when that happens because she thinks it's a good omen - if it clings onto the side of the tube it'll probably cling on inside!

I was so exhausted when we got home that I went to bed for a couple of hours, neither of us slept well last night as we were so convinced something was going to happen to our fragile embryos and we spent all morning paranoid that the clinic would call to say the ET was cancelled so I think I was just exhausted with relief!


----------



## Sammy2009

I can't a good picture of the HPT test i just did... camera is rubbish and of course its only a 6 day embie so the line is faint. DD can see it so i've not gone completely bonkers!!! Can anyone else? Eyes please...


----------



## MissAma

Sammy that one looks encouraging, here is what mine looked like at the beginning

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/314345-11-dpo-can-you-see-anything.html

Fingers crossed, did you say 6 DPO though, that's still a tad early, let's see what it looks like tomorrow morning! Have you had clear BFNs on them to ensure the trigger is out first?


----------



## Sammy2009

MissAma said:


> Sammy that one looks encouraging, here is what mine looked like at the beginning
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/314345-11-dpo-can-you-see-anything.html
> 
> Fingers crossed, did you say 6 DPO though, that's still a tad early, let's see what it looks like tomorrow morning! Have you had clear BFNs on them to ensure the trigger is out first?

Hi, yes... the trigger was a week ago now. I had a trigger of double the amount last time and it was out by the third day when i tested BFN.

Not getting too excited yet as its early days and was just testing for fun really. I feel pregnant, the same tense sensation that i felt with the little one that i lost and some pulling twinges and thats why i tested. The line is pink and wide and can be seen without holding it to the light and the same as your single EC HPT. We will see... but thanks for commenting! :hugs:


----------



## MissAma

Very excited to watch what it will look like when you test tomorrow and the day after but if you can buy them over there, get a FRER, the ICs take forever to get darker and will not help your spirits. :hug:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

sammy - i see a line but it is very faint got everything crossed for you hun xx

fleur123 - welcome hun and good luck hun xx

tansey - how did your second scan go???? xxx

snowflake - it wont be the trigger now that should be well out your system. congrats on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

mrsg - hope everything is ok with you xx

well the :witch: has arrived :happydance::happydance::happydance: and on time this month so will be going for my blood test monday cant wait fx i dont have to wait too long after that to start treatment but will be so gutted if they make me do FET first as would love more eggs for FET than 2 because out of the 7 they took out last time only 2 made and 1 of them they said was a little slow

hope every1 else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> sammy - i see a line but it is very faint got everything crossed for you hun xx
> 
> fleur123 - welcome hun and good luck hun xx
> 
> tansey - how did your second scan go???? xxx
> 
> snowflake - it wont be the trigger now that should be well out your system. congrats on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> mrsg - hope everything is ok with you xx
> 
> well the :witch: has arrived :happydance::happydance::happydance: and on time this month so will be going for my blood test monday cant wait fx i dont have to wait too long after that to start treatment but will be so gutted if they make me do FET first as would love more eggs for FET than 2 because out of the 7 they took out last time only 2 made and 1 of them they said was a little slow
> 
> hope every1 else is doing ok xxx

hi wrighty!!!

Thanks and yes its faint but i can see todays HPT without having to strain my eyesight and tilt it at all angles... :haha: We will see though, i would only ever use EC for a trial run as i don't totally trust them sometimes.

I hope you get a fresh cycle... this is what i hated as well, we only had two blasts, they were fab when they got frozen but one poor embie basically turned into mush on thawing (RIP little embie) and so then there was one! I think they shouldnt make you do FET unless you have 4 or more. What happens if you would like triplets???? lol. In my case i didnt but even so! You should have the choice of these things i think. My hospital MADE me have FET as well. Thankfully i was strongly thinking of it anyway but what happens if none of them thawed? Another wasted cycle for my medical insurance to pay out for. There should be a limit on the amount of embies you have. Good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gumb69

sammy -hope your line gets darker x


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> sammy -hope your line gets darker x

Thanks... me too! lol :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

7dp collection for me.....still waiting.... had a mild dragging feeling in my uterus twice yeserday (am and pm)( well, at least I think I did!!!!!) did any of you get any symptoms? I have none at all...on a normal cycle my BBs would be bigger and sore by now...I thing they are a tad bigger, but not sore at all!!!!


----------



## brumbar

10dp trigger (8dp EC) and the trigger is out (I think) ...
No symptoms at all! Is this normal? Not sure how I feel anymore...


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope everyone is ok.

Brumbar - keep believing hun. :hugs:

Sammy - got everything crossed hun, how's that line today??

Wrighty - I'm good thanks, my ticker moved to the last box today which is a little bit scary. Officially 1 monthe to go! :wacko:

Big :hugs: and :dust: to all. 

Please all let me know your updates for the first page, I'm trying hard to keep up with everyone, but babybrain has offically set in!!

Kath
xx


----------



## wish2bmama

I have another scan today, yay!

I will be sure to ask them about my ovary pain. I went from normal ovary pains with the growing follies... to practically nothing now... Not set to trigger until tonight or tomorrow.. and I feel nothing! I'm so scared something went wrong. Perhaps I am just overthinking it. :cry:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Brumbar - keep believing hun. :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - got everything crossed hun, how's that line today??
> 
> Wrighty - I'm good thanks, my ticker moved to the last box today which is a little bit scary. Officially 1 monthe to go! :wacko:
> 
> Big :hugs: and :dust: to all.
> 
> Please all let me know your updates for the first page, I'm trying hard to keep up with everyone, but babybrain has offically set in!!
> 
> Kath
> xx

How Kath!!! Its still there and about the same... I still have the same sensation in my stomach and the little twinges and pulling pains. Hows you? Not long now!!! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

I'm off for EC in the morning. Got acu later today to help prepare me.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

gd luck tansey xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

brumbar - i didn't have any sysptoms when i got my bfp so dont worry. are you going to test early or wait for test date? xx

mrsg - so glad your ok. i still feel a little sad seeing your ticker as i should there too but so happy for you at the same time. fx it will be me this time. xx

wish2bmama - good luck with scan. xx

tansey - good uck hun xx

sammy - hope it gets darker hun when is your official test date? i found out that i will be having FET first as its on the nhs i have no choice which is so unfair its my body and my embies i should decide what i want to do. if i dont make it to transfer havent got a clue if i will get another chance after the ivf cycle or if that counts as full fet will ask tomorrow when i see the nurse xx

mummyiwanabe hope 2ww isnt draging to much for you hun. will u be testing early? xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hmmm im not sure if I'll test early. I think i will end up doing it slightly early but I think only if I start to get some signs. If I don't then I don't think I'll test. 

Wrighty - when do you have your FET? x


----------



## wrightywales

gotta go for blood test tomorrow so hopefully will be nxt cycle. gotta a list of questions for the nurse tomorrow think shes gonna hate me lol but i need to know whats happening feel like i know nothing at the moment


----------



## MrsR32

Good luck Tansey


----------



## brumbar

wish2bmama - good luck hun, let us know how it went! 
Tansey.... I know all will be fine on Moday! I have lots of hope for you! what time is EC (now you're No 6 on the list, correct?) 
MrsR, ... how is it trailing ? hope you're well!
wrightywales - fingers x-ed for the blood test!!!!

I don't think I'll be able to wait until saturday - 22nd - OTD.... I'll be on the sticks by midweek.... ;-) 
xxx


----------



## Mrs G

tansey said:


> I'm off for EC in the morning. Got acu later today to help prepare me.

FXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFX

xx


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> How Kath!!! Its still there and about the same... I still have the same sensation in my stomach and the little twinges and pulling pains. Hows you? Not long now!!! :happydance:

Hi hun, I'm good thanks. can't wait to finish work, 10 more days! Just fitted the car seat and am packing my bag.

Really hope this one works out for you hun.

xx


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> mrsg - so glad your ok. i still feel a little sad seeing your ticker as i should there too but so happy for you at the same time. fx it will be me this time. xx

Hun I am SOOOO sorry, really insensitve of me. :hugs: Will turn off my sig on here from now on. I think this thread's luck is back on track and I am sure it will be you this time.

xx


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> mrsg - so glad your ok. i still feel a little sad seeing your ticker as i should there too but so happy for you at the same time. fx it will be me this time. xx
> 
> Hun I am SOOOO sorry, really insensitve of me. :hugs: Will turn off my sig on here from now on. I think this thread's luck is back on track and I am sure it will be you this time.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

no dont i am so happy it worked for you and cant wait to see pics of your little bundle of joy in four week xx


----------



## wish2bmama

I have a huge question! OMG

Okay, I was cleared to trigger tonight.. but I got a bottle of water and a bottle of power, and I have no idea how much liquid to add to the powder! Doc had already said there will be extra and to only suck up 1ml for the actual shot, but the mix is different.. UGH! 

It's a 10,000 vial of powder and a 30ml vial of water.. Anyone know about this?

Sorry for the freak out.. I would just HATE to do this wrong and screw the whole thing. I call the emergency number and they said they would get back to me.. an hour ago! I don't trigger until 10:45pm.. but still! :cry:


----------



## MissAma

Sorry honey, mine came mixed so I don't know enough to help, I hope the clinic calls you back in time!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

mine came mixed too! not a clue how to do that sorry!! our clinic had an emergency number to call if i needed to.


----------



## Blue12

Hope they get back to you soon. I know it isn't the same - but for my iui I had to mix my own trigger shot. I had to take in 1ml of liquid - then mix that with the powder - then take that entire dose - but it may be different for you for ivf. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

On my last IVF i had 10,000 and mixed all 3 vials together and sucked it up with the large needle and then changed the needle to the small one and injected it. It couldnt be wrong cos the IVF worked.

With the FET i had two vials, one of powder and one of water and i mixed the two together and injected that as well. We were told with the first injection that it didnt matter how much water was added cos it was ONLY water and the whole lot would be going inside me anyway.

Hope this helps... i see other people have been told to suck up 1 ml so maybe its different? 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

i used to put all my liquid into the powder vial. when all the liquid and powder was combined it made a 5000miu but i only needed 4000miu so i used to get the syringe and i'd pull up the liquid but only inject 0.8ml of the liquid solution. hope that makes sense.
i hope they ring you back x


----------



## wish2bmama

thank you sooo much ladies! You really helped me out! Doc finally called me back from his cell. I take 1ml of water and mix it with the 10,000 units. So sounds good! 2 hours until trigger!


----------



## lioness168

Its all happening over here :). Good luck to all you lovely ladies :dust::dust:


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Ladies, just wanted to stop by and wish ya'll luck :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

Trigger! Everything went perfect. :)


----------



## brumbar

Thank you lioness and neyney! 
Wish2bmama! Well done you! X


----------



## brumbar

Ladies, sorry for the stupid question but am I supposed to have any signs at all, or perhaps just feel pregnant???? I'm feeling really deflated and scare that the cycle hasn't worked........


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> Ladies, sorry for the stupid question but am I supposed to have any signs at all, or perhaps just feel pregnant???? I'm feeling really deflated and scare that the cycle hasn't worked........

Don't worry hun...

I did and do but then everyone is different, maybe some of the other ladies can tell you how they felt as well. I would be interested to find out as well all those that had symptoms and were pregnant and all those that didnt and what the outcome was. I dont know if just because you have some symptoms that it means you ARE pregnant... maybe you can get them but then it doesnt stick? I have only had IVF once and that worked so i dont know if these symptoms I have would be there either way!

MrsG will probably remember how she felt? Mrs... you there hun???? :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

brumbar - i didnt have any signs when i got my bfp last year

well what a long day but good outcome in the end. had bloods taken and get results in 10 days. they are gonna phone me in the nxt few days 2 tell me if im having a fresh cycle first or fet and have to phone them on nxt af to make arrangment to start :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## brumbar

great news wrightywales!


----------



## Sammy2009

Great news wrighty! :thumbup:


----------



## Dilek

Good luck girls and wrighty yay so happy ur starting soon.


----------



## wrightywales

thanks ladies im very excited to start just wish i knew what i was having first. hope they do phone in the nxt few days so i know. then the countdown will begin lol. got some decorating to do so will have something to help pass the time but i know it will go quick. i cant believe where in the middle of may already. wont be long and will have to start thinking about christmas :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> brumbar said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, sorry for the stupid question but am I supposed to have any signs at all, or perhaps just feel pregnant???? I'm feeling really deflated and scare that the cycle hasn't worked........
> 
> Don't worry hun...
> 
> I did and do but then everyone is different, maybe some of the other ladies can tell you how they felt as well. I would be interested to find out as well all those that had symptoms and were pregnant and all those that didnt and what the outcome was. I dont know if just because you have some symptoms that it means you ARE pregnant... maybe you can get them but then it doesnt stick? I have only had IVF once and that worked so i dont know if these symptoms I have would be there either way!
> 
> MrsG will probably remember how she felt? Mrs... you there hun???? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi

I had no symptoms, except what turned out to be implantation bleeding, which I thought was af arriving. I remember bbs hurting after ET and then stopping but I'm pretty sure I had zero apart from that.

The hardest thing is that everyone's different, I'm still finding that now, and it is IMPOSSIBLE to compare your expereince to someone elses, not very helpful I know.....

FX for you hun

xx


----------



## brumbar

Thanks MrsG ! Feeling better today... Xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Great news wrighty!

EC was yesterday for me. It went TERRIBLE! Just terrible! The meds didn't work on me, so I felt EVERYTHING! Oh man. I hyperventalated (sp) on the table and almost passed out 3 times. Then got very sick for a bit after.

But all worth it as I got 28 eggs out of it! Just got the call from the doc, out of the 28, 21 fertilized! :happydance: ET on friday! Grow embies grow!


----------



## wrightywales

wish2bmama said:


> Great news wrighty!
> 
> EC was yesterday for me. It went TERRIBLE! Just terrible! The meds didn't work on me, so I felt EVERYTHING! Oh man. I hyperventalated (sp) on the table and almost passed out 3 times. Then got very sick for a bit after.
> 
> But all worth it as I got 28 eggs out of it! Just got the call from the doc, out of the 28, 21 fertilized! :happydance: ET on friday! Grow embies grow!

so sorry for what you had to go through it sounds awful. hope your feeling ok today. congrats on getting 28 eggs and brilliant that 21 have fertilised :happydance::happydance: hope they are growing nicely and you have plenty to freeze https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif


----------



## Sammy2009

wish2bmama said:


> Great news wrighty!
> 
> EC was yesterday for me. It went TERRIBLE! Just terrible! The meds didn't work on me, so I felt EVERYTHING! Oh man. I hyperventalated (sp) on the table and almost passed out 3 times. Then got very sick for a bit after.
> 
> But all worth it as I got 28 eggs out of it! Just got the call from the doc, out of the 28, 21 fertilized! :happydance: ET on friday! Grow embies grow!

If you read my diary i went through the same with EC and it was worst than childbirth... no, seriously! I felt every single stab with that long needle and it bloody hurt a LOT! Congrats for the good results though :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hows you today sammy, hows that line? :)


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you Sammy, I'm sorry you had a bad EC too. But I am glad to know I am not alone :)

How is that line doing?


----------



## Sammy2009

Well today I am 6dp4dt and i tested BFN with an EC (totally blank - although i got fed up waiting for that faint pink line and chucked the test and did the CB Digi = not pregnant. 

Last time at this point (10dpo) a digi showed BFP (although the EC failed to pick it up which is unusual) I don't have any faith anymore. If it picked it up last IVF at this point then i can't see why it wouldn't again. 

I still have the bloated tummy, movement, small pains, mild cramping.. all the symptoms I have with my BFP last IVF. 

AF is due Sunday....

Can anyone else share any experiences of testing, i.e. at how many days was the test showing BFN and then changed to BFP? I am sure this will help everyone in this section when testing and what to expect and perhaps pacify people or give them a little positivity.

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

i got a :bfn: 8dpt but then got a :bfp: 9dpt on a digi


----------



## wrightywales

hi sammy at 7dp3dt with my fet i had the faintist of lines on a cheapie test. fx you see 2 lines in the next few days https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif


----------



## brumbar

I tested bfn today too on FRER. 11dpo, 8dpp3dt.... So fingers x-ed!


----------



## peartree

Just wanted to pop by to wish all of you PUPO ladies good luck. :hugs:

I didn't feel any symptoms at all, and I think I started to feel sore bbs and AF cramping from about 12 DPO (which I normally do before my period). I finally tested at 14DPO to put myself out of my misery but got a BFP.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, don't worry about lack of symptoms. I'm 11 weeks now and still don't have any. 

:dust:


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi,

I tested BFN today as well 7dp4dt...

I still feel pregnant though which is weird :dohh:


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Well today I am 6dp4dt and i tested BFN with an EC (totally blank - although i got fed up waiting for that faint pink line and chucked the test and did the CB Digi = not pregnant.
> 
> Last time at this point (10dpo) a digi showed BFP (although the EC failed to pick it up which is unusual) I don't have any faith anymore. If it picked it up last IVF at this point then i can't see why it wouldn't again.
> 
> I still have the bloated tummy, movement, small pains, mild cramping.. all the symptoms I have with my BFP last IVF.
> 
> AF is due Sunday....
> 
> Can anyone else share any experiences of testing, i.e. at how many days was the test showing BFN and then changed to BFP? I am sure this will help everyone in this section when testing and what to expect and perhaps pacify people or give them a little positivity.
> 
> Thanks :hugs:

Hi hun

Not sure if this helps but these are tests I took

5 days post 2 day transfer - pos
6 dp 2dt - pos but fainter
7 dp 2dt - neg
10 dp 2dt - pos

I had a 10,000 trigger.

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

My ET is tomorrow! Going to my acupuncturist today to help relax a bit! :)


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well today I am 6dp4dt and i tested BFN with an EC (totally blank - although i got fed up waiting for that faint pink line and chucked the test and did the CB Digi = not pregnant.
> 
> Last time at this point (10dpo) a digi showed BFP (although the EC failed to pick it up which is unusual) I don't have any faith anymore. If it picked it up last IVF at this point then i can't see why it wouldn't again.
> 
> I still have the bloated tummy, movement, small pains, mild cramping.. all the symptoms I have with my BFP last IVF.
> 
> AF is due Sunday....
> 
> Can anyone else share any experiences of testing, i.e. at how many days was the test showing BFN and then changed to BFP? I am sure this will help everyone in this section when testing and what to expect and perhaps pacify people or give them a little positivity.
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> Not sure if this helps but these are tests I took
> 
> 5 days post 2 day transfer - pos
> 6 dp 2dt - pos but fainter
> 7 dp 2dt - neg
> 10 dp 2dt - pos
> 
> I had a 10,000 trigger.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun... did you have a 2 day embie??? I noticed you put 2dt you see.

Did you test inbetween 7dp and 10dp transfer? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

.


----------



## wish2bmama

...


----------



## Sammy2009

I'm just deleting this... im not going down the line of yes it is BFP no it isnt... la la. It looks like it but the other month i had a strong line on a EC and then AF arrived!!! Im going to wait for Sunday now and see if AF comes because i'm getting obsessive! lol

I got two months ago that looked BFP but was BFN.... i'm not doing anymore EC's for now i think I will just see what digi says and if AF arrives cos im driving myself NUTS!:wacko:


----------



## Sammy2009

Well i'll post the pic just for entertainment purposes... :haha:

The top one was this morning and the bottom one I have just taken now, its gone some weird yellow colour for some reason and there is a slight bleeding of the control line but you can see the second line.

Humphhh may amount to nothing but its better than this mornings' thats for sure... still clinging onto that little bit of hope! :dohh:


----------



## wrightywales

sammy - i see 2 lines fx it gets darker hun https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifxx

wish2bmama - good luck for tomorrow xx

mrsg - please please please put your ticker bk up. not long now til u meet your little girl xxx

well still no phone call so still waiting to see if im having fet or ivf just want to know so i can prepare myself but i am keeping myself busy. going camping next weekend cant wait will be fun and can still have a drink. think it will be my last proper drink now till after treatment. fx by my 10th wedding anniversary party in november i will be preggers https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif lol gotta get my PMA head back on


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> sammy - i see 2 lines fx it gets darker hun https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifxx
> 
> wish2bmama - good luck for tomorrow xx
> 
> mrsg - please please please put your ticker bk up. not long now til u meet your little girl xxx
> 
> well still no phone call so still waiting to see if im having fet or ivf just want to know so i can prepare myself but i am keeping myself busy. going camping next weekend cant wait will be fun and can still have a drink. think it will be my last proper drink now till after treatment. fx by my 10th wedding anniversary party in november i will be preggers https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif lol gotta get my PMA head back on

Hi hun, how you getting on? yeah if you click on the pic to enlarge it then its easier to see... BUT i had a test before and it was clearer than that and darker than that and i posted it on here and EVERYONE said it was BFP and my friend too and she is a poas addict... 3 days later (or there abouts) AF came! :dohh:

God i wish i hadnt done my digi the other day now... ive just ordered two more but they will take a week to come. Mind you, if AF does arrive then i can keep them for the fresh cycle and if it doesnt then i can use them so not a waste of money :blush:


----------



## wish2bmama

hope it gets darker for you xx


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> sammy - i see 2 lines fx it gets darker hun https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifxx
> 
> wish2bmama - good luck for tomorrow xx
> 
> mrsg - please please please put your ticker bk up. not long now til u meet your little girl xxx
> 
> well still no phone call so still waiting to see if im having fet or ivf just want to know so i can prepare myself but i am keeping myself busy. going camping next weekend cant wait will be fun and can still have a drink. think it will be my last proper drink now till after treatment. fx by my 10th wedding anniversary party in november i will be preggers https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif lol gotta get my PMA head back on
> 
> Hi hun, how you getting on? yeah if you click on the pic to enlarge it then its easier to see... BUT i had a test before and it was clearer than that and darker than that and i posted it on here and EVERYONE said it was BFP and my friend too and she is a poas addict... 3 days later (or there abouts) AF came! :dohh:
> 
> God i wish i hadnt done my digi the other day now... ive just ordered two more but they will take a week to come. Mind you, if AF does arrive then i can keep them for the fresh cycle and if it doesnt then i can use them so not a waste of money :blush:Click to expand...

im doing ok keeping myself busy lol just wish i knew what i was having gotta phone them nxt week for results so will ask then if i havent heard anything

fx the :witch: doesnt arrive and the line gets darker keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Sammy I see that line, I hope it keeps getting darker for you. Weird its gone yellow tho!!


----------



## gumb69

sammy - i saw the line straight away. fx xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi,

Thanks wrighty,hope you find out soon :hugs:

Lol i dont know why its gone yellow... never had one like that, i didnt pee on the middle bit... honest! :haha:


----------



## lioness168

Sending all you lovely PUPO ladies lots of sticky dust :dust::dust::dust: 

:hug:


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> sammy - i saw the line straight away. fx xx


thanks hun... i'm pleased i am not alone... and you would expect that it would be BFP yeah? I can only laugh now to be honest. This morning a line came up straight the way, A THICK GREY LINE! Now we all know it should be pink!!! FFS... i only have 3 EC's left and after years of buying these I will not be buying anymore, what a nightmare.

Well ive been and got my meds today for the next fresh cycle which should be starting on Sunday, CD1. AF is normally ontime (2 days early tho last month) so all systems go (as you can see I have finally given up hope with the FET and im now concentrating on the next cycle!)

Good luck everyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsR32

I just did a test (an internet cheapie) - don't know why really, not expecting anything to show up this early, but I think I can see a really, really, really feint line and DH can see it too. You can only see it at certain angles but it's definately in the right place and it's not a shadow, it's the pink colour. I'm 7dp2dt - is there any chance this could really be a line or are we deluded?


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Thanks hun... did you have a 2 day embie??? I noticed you put 2dt you see.
> 
> Did you test inbetween 7dp and 10dp transfer? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah, my clinic only do 2 day transfer, we had 2 put back and they were both8 cell. I don't think I tested between 7 and 10 cos I was spotting and thought it was all over. I only tested on day 10 to put myself out of my misery and confirm the bfn!

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, I am PUPO! :happydance:

We put back 2 8 cell grade B. Doc thinks they looked really good. Was really nervious so I'm scared I already conracted and pushed out the embryos... ugh... let the terrible 2ww begin!


----------



## Sammy2009

Well i have just been to collect my meds today fora fresh cycle of IVF and in there is a large yellow cup with a removable lid and an ICE PACK? I never had these last time...

Joking aside - IS THIS FOR THE FREAKING HEADACHES? Otherwise I am lost as to what the heck this can be for and i'm starting to think they have messed up the prescription!

I'm at my wits end and i think i am about to burst out crying... please can someone help as if i ask OH to call them he is sure to tipple over the edge with stress as well.

Does anyone know what these are for? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wrightywales

wish2bmama said:


> Well, I am PUPO! :happydance:
> 
> We put back 2 8 cell grade B. Doc thinks they looked really good. Was really nervious so I'm scared I already conracted and pushed out the embryos... ugh... let the terrible 2ww begin!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats on being PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gif


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Well i have just been to collect my meds today fora fresh cycle of IVF and in there is a large yellow cup with a removable lid and an ICE PACK? I never had these last time...
> 
> Joking aside - IS THIS FOR THE FREAKING HEADACHES? Otherwise I am lost as to what the heck this can be for and i'm starting to think they have messed up the prescription!
> 
> I'm at my wits end and i think i am about to burst out crying... please can someone help as if i ask OH to call them he is sure to tipple over the edge with stress as well.
> 
> Does anyone know what these are for? :cry::cry::cry:

sorry hun i cant help ive never been given an ice pack. are all the other meds the same as before???


----------



## Sammy2009

OK so maybe that was to keep the meds cold???? :haha::blush:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> OK so maybe that was to keep the meds cold???? :haha::blush:

maybe :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well i have just been to collect my meds today fora fresh cycle of IVF and in there is a large yellow cup with a removable lid and an ICE PACK? I never had these last time...
> 
> Joking aside - IS THIS FOR THE FREAKING HEADACHES? Otherwise I am lost as to what the heck this can be for and i'm starting to think they have messed up the prescription!
> 
> I'm at my wits end and i think i am about to burst out crying... please can someone help as if i ask OH to call them he is sure to tipple over the edge with stress as well.
> 
> Does anyone know what these are for? :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> sorry hun i cant help ive never been given an ice pack. are all the other meds the same as before???Click to expand...

I have just taken out the instructions and the Decapeptyl is the same (they call them different names here) and the Utrogestan is the Progesterone and the Pregnyl is for later on (trigger) and just waiting for the Puregon to arrive Tuesday... everything is there that should be and i think the cup is for a SA sample cos its says dont fill above the line (and its a huge cup so i dont think this would be for an SA sample (i should be so lucky :haha:)

Tested and BFN so FET didnt work as AF is due Sunday... i was expecting this with such low odds of FET (although it CAN work) 10-15% doesnt give you a great chance though lets face it! Hope everyone else is successful with whatever they are having. This time.. it wasnt my turn i guess!!! :flower:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> OK so maybe that was to keep the meds cold???? :haha::blush:
> 
> maybe :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Feel kind of silly now... They never gave us this last time or told us to keep them cold (the duffuses) :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am PUPO! :happydance:
> 
> We put back 2 8 cell grade B. Doc thinks they looked really good. Was really nervious so I'm scared I already conracted and pushed out the embryos... ugh... let the terrible 2ww begin!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats on being PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gifClick to expand...

Congrats hun and good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

Or you could use it to freeze your belly b4 injecting...lol
what happens if you turn out to be preggers?

Wish2bmama! Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> I have just taken out the instructions and the Decapeptyl is the same (they call them different names here) and the Utrogestan is the Progesterone and the Pregnyl is for later on (trigger) and just waiting for the Puregon to arrive Tuesday... everything is there that should be and i think the cup is for a SA sample cos its says dont fill above the line (and its a huge cup so i dont think this would be for an SA sample (i should be so lucky :haha:)
> 
> Tested and BFN so FET didnt work as AF is due Sunday... i was expecting this with such low odds of FET (although it CAN work) 10-15% doesnt give you a great chance though lets face it! Hope everyone else is successful with whatever they are having. This time.. it wasnt my turn i guess!!! :flower:

sorry its a bfn hun.:kiss::hugs: the odds are so slim for FET to work. i hold little hope of my FET working especially if they want me to have that first with only 2 frosties to use even though i had a bfp last time. i really cant wait to get onto my fresh cycle think that will be my best chance so finger crossed they let me do that first xx


----------



## wrightywales

thinking back i was told to keep the pregnyl cool so could of been for that :lol:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> thinking back i was told to keep the pregnyl cool so could of been for that :lol:

Thanks for replying hun... yes we found out last time after about 4 days and they had not been kept cool... ooops! Oh well it DID work but they should have said really. I dont feel that great today.... i think i can feel the build up of AF and i think im in for a right shocker with it this month. I am supposed to be going to a big works party tomorrow night so I hope im going to be ok :dohh:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> I have just taken out the instructions and the Decapeptyl is the same (they call them different names here) and the Utrogestan is the Progesterone and the Pregnyl is for later on (trigger) and just waiting for the Puregon to arrive Tuesday... everything is there that should be and i think the cup is for a SA sample cos its says dont fill above the line (and its a huge cup so i dont think this would be for an SA sample (i should be so lucky :haha:)
> 
> Tested and BFN so FET didnt work as AF is due Sunday... i was expecting this with such low odds of FET (although it CAN work) 10-15% doesnt give you a great chance though lets face it! Hope everyone else is successful with whatever they are having. This time.. it wasnt my turn i guess!!! :flower:
> 
> sorry its a bfn hun.:kiss::hugs: the odds are so slim for FET to work. i hold little hope of my FET working especially if they want me to have that first with only 2 frosties to use even though i had a bfp last time. i really cant wait to get onto my fresh cycle think that will be my best chance so finger crossed they let me do that first xxClick to expand...

I know... odds eh? Bloody nightmare. It can and has worked for people though and we only had one put back cos the other embie collapsed after during thawing so we had a slimmer chance than most really. I have little faith with FET but its worth a try and I hope to God it works for you... if not then the IVF fresh will instead eh? :winkwink:

Things are tense and stressed in our house right now... i just want to hide away and not come back out as its put another strain on our relationship and god i dont know how much more we can cope with. I am not feeling sorry for myself and i dont want anyone else to either, i just feel this is such an uphill struggle first with losing the baby at 24 weeks and now a failed FET and now going for another cycle and what will happen to that? OMG its just getting too much and i am feeling the pressure of it all after 3 years.... :cry: I must try and pull myself together and stop being so weak. :cry:


----------



## gumb69

you are not weak sammy. you have been through a horrific ordeal. i think it shows you are very strong that you keep on soldiering along x


----------



## wrightywales

this journey is so hard and it does put a strain on relationships. could you and hubby go away for a weekend before you start treatment. some time to yourselves could be just what you need. thats what me and my hubby did after the ivf didnt work. it did us both so much good not thinking or talking about treatment just enjoying each others company. in way getting back to where we were before we started:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> Or you could use it to freeze your belly b4 injecting...lol
> what happens if you turn out to be preggers?
> 
> Wish2bmama! Congrats on being PUPO!

:haha:.... its a multi functional ice pack.... lmao!


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> this journey is so hard and it does put a strain on relationships. could you and hubby go away for a weekend before you start treatment. some time to yourselves could be just what you need. thats what me and my hubby did after the ivf didnt work. it did us both so much good not thinking or talking about treatment just enjoying each others company. in way getting back to where we were before we started:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi, i wish... we are going to Cyprus in September and I have booked off two weeks in Decmber as well so we have no more holiday days spare and he has a demanding job so its hard for him to get odd days off. He also has to take days for this IVF and what with the funeral of the baby and all that he has none left now. Ideally a break inbetween treatments would be ideal but at 38.5 they will only do IVF here until i'm 40 and we dont know that the next cycle will work... then we have to wait about 2 months etc etc. I'm running out of time now and i cannot afford to leave waiting periods any longer than I have to. Nightmare eh? :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

sorry for the BFN Sammy! Wishing u lots of luck for next cycle hun! 

Good luck to everyone else as well!

xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Lilly123 said:


> sorry for the BFN Sammy! Wishing u lots of luck for next cycle hun!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else as well!
> 
> xxx:hugs::hugs:

Thanks Lilly :hugs::hugs:

AF is here today, 1 day early but without a DOUBT... here... and she is as MAD as hell!!!!

Surprisingly i'm ok with it as I was sure I could feel AF last night, the pregnancy symptoms turned to AF like cramps quite quick... Just goes to show you can have no symptoms or some symptoms but nothing guarantees anything!!! First injection for a fresh cycle here we go.... :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> you are not weak sammy. you have been through a horrific ordeal. i think it shows you are very strong that you keep on soldiering along x

Thanks Gumb... i dont feel it most of the time though... i think i will be quite mental by the time I get pregnant again :wacko:


----------



## tansey

Sorry AF turned up Sammy but I hope this new cycle is the one! :dust:


----------



## brumbar

Sorry Sammy!!!! fingers x-ed for next cycle!!!!
x


----------



## wish2bmama

Sorry Sammy!! :hugs: :dust: for next cycle! xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks girls, i'm fine... day 2 of stimms so this is going to be over and done with quick this time. If it doesnt work this time we are ging to leave it until after our holiday at the end of Auguest and go and chill out and relax for 2 weeks and then come back and start again for our final attempt....


----------



## wrightywales

sammy - so sorry af got you hun :hugs: fxed you wont need you last go. 
cant believe your on day 2 of stimms already. dont you do down regging? whens your follie scan?
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif


----------



## Mrs G

So sorry Sammy :hugs: Straight back on it hun, like your style.
xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> sammy - so sorry af got you hun :hugs: fxed you wont need you last go.
> cant believe your on day 2 of stimms already. dont you do down regging? whens your follie scan?
> https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif

Yeah i know... took the injection again tonight and found some Puregon from the last IVF so i can use this tomorrow and then use the fresh Tueday onwards.

Scan will be on day 10 a week tomorrow and then i guess egg collection on day 13 (next Thursday)

We dont do down regging on the short protocol. Its just 10 days of stimms and follie scan then trigger, EC and ET. All over from start to finish in about 16 days. Fine by me! :haha:


----------



## brumbar

Ladies...I'm OUT! beta was less than 1!!!! :cry:
On a positive note I can have a drink for my birthday! well...off to drink champagne!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

So sorry brumbar. :hugs: Enjoy your birthday bubbles.

xx


----------



## annmc30

sorry brumbar, i had my scan 2day im just having 1 baby https://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz149/annmc30/img001.jpg


----------



## wish2bmama

I just called the clinic, and we have 5 snowbabies! :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

brumbar - so sorry hun:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx

annmc - love the scan pic bet your on :cloud9: xxx

wish 2bmama - thats great fingers xed you wont need them xxx

mrsg - nice to see your ticker. hope everything is ok with you xxx

sammy - short protocol sounds so nice i had the worst hot flushes with downregging. my friend said i looked like a tomato i was that red xxx

well phoned my clinic this morning they have had result from bloods but they need to be signed off by the doctor before they can tell me if they were ok and i also asked about if they found out if i can have a fresh cycle first and guess what they said "i will get someone to phone you back this afternoon" and guess what no phone call yet againhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/knuppel2.gif they really need to sort that out


----------



## MrsR32

I think I can cautiously announce my :bfp:, I did a clearblue yesterday (4 days before OTD) and got a very strong line - as dark, if not darker than the control line! I'm going to get a digi to do on Friday (OTD) so I just hope it sticks. Very paranoid at the moment.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hi ladies
> 
> brumbar - so sorry hun:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx
> 
> annmc - love the scan pic bet your on :cloud9: xxx
> 
> wish 2bmama - thats great fingers xed you wont need them xxx
> 
> mrsg - nice to see your ticker. hope everything is ok with you xxx
> 
> sammy - short protocol sounds so nice i had the worst hot flushes with downregging. my friend said i looked like a tomato i was that red xxx
> 
> well phoned my clinic this morning they have had result from bloods but they need to be signed off by the doctor before they can tell me if they were ok and i also asked about if they found out if i can have a fresh cycle first and guess what they said "i will get someone to phone you back this afternoon" and guess what no phone call yet againhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/knuppel2.gif they really need to sort that out

Hi wrighty - yes it is... im on CD4 out of 10 already, this is the easy bit though... EC is approaching next week with NO general anaesthetic and there are gonna be tears cos it bloody hurts! :cry:

I hate them damn hospitals with "i will call you back" CALL US BACK THEN AND PUT US OUT OF OUR MISERY GOD DAMN IT!!! :dohh: Call them again... I would! :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

wish2bmama said:


> I just called the clinic, and we have 5 snowbabies! :happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wish2bmama

Wrighty, I would so call them back too! Some people just don't have compassion for what we go through. Ugh.. phone calls. :ninja:


----------



## wrightywales

mrsr - congrats hun xxx

well phoned them back and had not the greatest news. i am only entitled to a FET no ICSI after like last time:cry::cry::cry:. im really gutted i dont hold out much hope of the FET working with only 2 embryos but i have to try so will be having natural FET end june beginning of july


----------



## brumbar

awww hun, sorry its not what you expected...but it may still work for you!!!!!
xxx
MRs R, how many days post collection did you get the BFP????


----------



## wish2bmama

Sorry to hear that news wrighty. :hugs: Brumbar is right though! xx


----------



## caline

Mrs R32, congratulations :happydance: How's the spotting? Has it settled down?

wish2bemama, tis great that you've got some frosties as back up, hopefully you won't be needing them just yet. :thumbup:

Wrighty, try and stay hopeful. Thats a bugger that you can't have a fresh, but you have 2 lovely frosties to put back :thumbup:

Sammy, glad the stimming is going smoothly :flower:

ann, lovely scan pic, congratultaions!

I've got my post cycle consultation this thus. Just for a chat and to discuss future options :thumbup:


----------



## MrsR32

brumbar said:


> MRs R, how many days post collection did you get the BFP????

I saw an extremely faint line on Friday which was only 9 days after EC but the strong positive was yesterday which was 12 days after EC. Very surprised the line was so dark so early to be honest. Keep thinking it's going to disappear.


----------



## wrightywales

argh just wanna sceam dont know what to do. ive written what the hospital said to me on ff and a lady on there has said the hospital is wrong im entittled 2 1 fresh 1 frozen how can the hspital be wrong thought they would know everything 

just loads of things going round my head now


----------



## brumbar

Wrighty... Ask again hun.... Keep pestering! 
i've got my follow up this friday.... I'll ask for steroids next cycle.... 
When is af going to come? I stopped progesterone on monday and my temp is still up.... So weird ....never had a 31day cycle....


----------



## CurlySue

wrightywales said:


> mrsr - congrats hun xxx
> 
> well phoned them back and had not the greatest news. i am only entitled to a FET no ICSI after like last time:cry::cry::cry:. im really gutted i dont hold out much hope of the FET working with only 2 embryos but i have to try so will be having natural FET end june beginning of july

I have all of my notes from the IVF Info Evening at LWH and they said that if you are in Liverpool/Chester you are entitled to 2 fresh cycles with all FET included but if you are under Wales (which I assume you are) it's only the one. 

It also says in Wales you're not entitled to free FET as part of that so it's pretty lucky that the hospital even offered that, since it seems they're not obliged to do so. 

Sucks that other parts of the country get three free goes with all FET included but I guess 1 or 2 is better than none at all.


----------



## wrightywales

hi curlysue hope your ok

yeah i do live in wales and it has changed. since april this year they have put the IVF from 1 cycle upto 2 cycles on the nhs and i got a FET with my last cycle. i didnt know until i had to sign forms for freezing and the nurse told me you get 1 free FET with you cycle.


----------



## brumbar

Brum's plan of action:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Went to see consultant for our follow up today...
she went through the data and concluded that it was probably an implantation faliure as the embies were exceptionally good looking....
So in light of this, and me pestering for autoimmune tests due to endo ( I did quote my research ) she ordered immune tests on the NHS as I'm still a patient at her clinic at the hospital.... I need to go next wednesday and get them done, email the secretary at the private clinic and she'll retrieve them from the hospital and someone will call me to discuss.
New cycle ...
1. pre treatment appointment with the nurse on the 14th June... 
2. change of protocol to mild agonist (i.e mild long protocol) - no reason- we just decided to do so....
3. D/r start on CD 21 of my next cycle ( should be around 15th July ) and because of D/R we need to up the dose of Gonal a bit, so now I,m researching cheap IVF drugs!

still not sure what I'll do If autoimmune results come back fine....I'll probably tell her that I've got artritis LOL! what does one need to do for steroids 
xxx


----------



## brumbar

Wrighty.... I don't know what o say about these hospitals anymore hun....such a pain in the bum!


----------



## wish2bmama

Sounds like a good plan Brumbar. I'm glad they listened to your concern and are going to test you. :)


----------



## Starbright

Wow what a mammoth thread!
Please may I join you? Me and DH are starting IVF very soon - i'm starting sniffing next month. :)

xx


----------



## brumbar

Hi Starbright!!!! 
welcome and good luck!


----------



## wish2bmama

Welcome starbright! :wave:


----------



## Mrs G

Welcome starbright.
let me know your dates and I'll add you to the front page.

Hope everyone is ok.
Happy weekend!

xx


----------



## brumbar

could someone give me a quick breakdown on how the long protocol works drug-wise

my understanding is that you start DR, then stims... my Q is : do you take anything else whilst stimming????Is it just the stim injection or are you still continuing with the D/R stuff?
on a short protocol you go straight to stims and you add the antagonist when leading follie at 13-14mm....


----------



## tansey

I carried on sniffing while doing stimms Brum


----------



## CurlySue

Had a single perfect 3 day embryo transferred today. Its 'twin', a further perfect eight cell embryo is being frozen. There are also twelve others that are being looked at until Tuesday to see if any can be kept as frozen blastos (I was told thirteen had fertilised; actually, fifteen had, with one 'perishing' overnight) but I'm not hopeful about that, really.

Again, I was told that only perfect, multi celled embryos are frozen. I had 22 eggs (the most this hospital will accept before freezing EVERYTHING and making a couple wait three months for a FET), fifteen of which fertilised, twelve of which are still multiplying in the lab, now. It may well be that only 1 is frozen. All were kept out to identify the 'front runners' and the one that was implanted was one of two front runners. I am so happy I have a back up of one perfect eight celled embryo. 

The embryologist recommended one embryo. After last time I was happy with that. I could have had two replaced if I wanted because both were 'beautiful' but I'd rather not go through the sneaking suspicions that one 'dead' implanted embryo mucked up the growing embryo last year, causing both to be lost. 

I don't want twins anyway.


----------



## Oneday

That's fantastic news Curly Sue. I hope you have at least one to freeze as well then you can have a little brother or sister for this one in a few years time x I'm really rooting for you :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

Congrats Curly Sue! Hope 2ww goes quick 4 you.... What was the theory about one wmbie affecting the other? Xxx


----------



## caline

Congratulations on being PUPO curlysue :happydance: Have a relaxed 2ww :flower:

Brum, my long protocol was:

down reg from CD 21.
Start stimming once down regged (about 15 days)
Keep sniffing the down reg nose spray (to supress ovulation)
Once follies are ready, stop sniffing and take trigger (HCG) shot 36 hrs before ec.
Start progesterone pessaries day of EC.

Hope that helps. Will you be on a long protocol this time? My clinic doesn't seem to do short protocols, or its never been suggested to me.

We had the consultant appt (posted in my journal). Bit of a waste of time, but he didn't seem to think it would be better to go for a fresh cycle of the FET fails. He reckoned plod on with the FETS while we have the frosties. 
I may take part in a study looking at natural v's medicated FET but not decided yet. Waiting for call back from the clinic with some more info.


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats on being PUPO Curlysue! Hope the 2ww goes by fast for you!


----------



## CurlySue

brumbar said:


> Congrats Curly Sue! Hope 2ww goes quick 4 you.... What was the theory about one wmbie affecting the other? Xxx

It's just something I had discussed with a friend. He's a highly qualified doctor and has ties with CARE fertility in Sheffield. He was kind of my 'unofficial consultant' for long periods, last year. I had one blighted ovum (definite) and one which may or may not have contained a fetal pole at one point or another. I saw nothing so put it down to a twin blighted ovum but at one point, one one scan, they did indicate a possible fetal pole. 

When I had scans before my D&C the fetal sac on the blighted ovum was measuring almost 13 weeks. I was only 10 weeks. The other sac was measuring no more than 5. Simon (consultant friend) put forward the possibility that the blighted ovum was 'stealing' all of the nutrients and goodness from the other implanted embryo. The sac was measuring three weeks ahead of its time, meaning something had gone wrong, there. If the other one HAD once contained a possible baby then he suggested it may well have been that the abnormal embryo was taking up so much of what I was putting into my body to sustain the pregnancy that the other one didn't stand a chance. 

It was all speculation and possibility, though. It did leave me thinking, though.


----------



## Starbright

Mrs G said:


> Welcome starbright.
> let me know your dates and I'll add you to the front page.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok.
> Happy weekend!
> 
> xx

Going to start down reg towards end of June (20th or 21st). So it's JUne/July time
:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

It's official!!! 

I got my bfn on my iui cycle today. As soon as af gets here IVF/ICSI here we come!!!

CD 21 - begin DR - will be around June 21-23 (depending on af)


----------



## caline

So sorry blue :hugs:
Can you start your IVF on the next cycle? Thats not too long to wait.

Starbright, I'll be down regging pretty much the same week as you. I am due AF any day, so will be 3 weeks from then. The initial down regging is the only bit that makes me feel ill, so I'll be glad to get that out of the way!


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm so sorry to hear that blue :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

blue12 - so sorry to hear that iui was unsucessful :hugs::hugs:. good luck with your IVF cycle xx

starbright - welcome good luck with your cycle xx

curlysue - congrats on being PUPO everything crossed for you hun https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifxx

The :witch: is due in 12 days and not even excited about it. maybe when i get closer to the FET i will but really dont feel like i have anything to get excited about. havent heard anything bk yet from my MP but hope to soon. going to phone the hospital again tomorrow have a few question that need answering hopefully get more answers as to why im not entittled to a fresh cycle


----------



## Mrs G

Starbright said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Welcome starbright.
> let me know your dates and I'll add you to the front page.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok.
> Happy weekend!
> 
> xx
> 
> Going to start down reg towards end of June (20th or 21st). So it's JUne/July time
> :hugs:Click to expand...

All updated for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Morning all

Just wanted to let you know I may not be around for a while. Lily is breech and atm we have a C section booked for tomorrow morning. So unless she turns today, there will be another 4 leaf clover baby arriving some time tomorrow!! :cloud9:

Also just wanted to say that this thread gave me such support and you are all a fantastic bunch of ladies. There is nothing just or fair about what we have all been through/are going through but miracles DO happen and people like you all deserve them. So keep the clover luck flowing, am sending loads of :dust: to you all. And never stop believing.

Kath 
xx


----------



## ACLIO

curlysue- Do you live in Sheffield? Are you having treatment at Care? I'm currently under Jessops for ICSI. Congratulation on being PUPO xxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs G said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I may not be around for a while. Lily is breech and atm we have a C section booked for tomorrow morning. So unless she turns today, there will be another 4 leaf clover baby arriving some time tomorrow!! :cloud9:
> 
> Also just wanted to say that this thread gave me such support and you are all a fantastic bunch of ladies. There is nothing just or fair about what we have all been through/are going through but miracles DO happen and people like you all deserve them. So keep the clover luck flowing, am sending loads of :dust: to you all. And never stop believing.
> 
> Kath
> xx

good luck with it hun hope it all goes ok and cant wait to see pic of lily :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsR32

Good luck MrsG x


----------



## wish2bmama

Good luck Mrs.G!!


----------



## caline

Good luck Mrs G Xxxx


----------



## caline

We are debating whether to sign up to a trial. Its looking at medicated FET V's natural. Basically, we sign up, pay £400 then either get assigned to the natural or medicated branch.

If medicated, we get what we would have gone for anyway, but save about £450. If natural then I'll have a transfer on this cycle, so in about 3 weeks. If the transfer fails then I could start down regging on the failure period for a medicated transfer (at full price, not part of the trial).

I'd have to go for one extra scan and would also get 3D pelvic ultrasound as part of the trial, which could be interesting. 

I would really appreciate peoples views on this, as I have to decide as soon as AF arrives (next few days). Has anyone else done anything similar? 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Sammy2009

Good luck Mrs G!!!!! Hope its pain freeeeeeee! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi all,

Gonna update while i can... our laptop is screwed and its not easy to update from work with a bright purple webpage saying Baby and Bump on it and IVF and all that stuff when work dont know i am having treatment!

Well this cycle failed as i understimmed. I decided to cancel the cycle myself with only two follies of 20 and 22mm on the right ovary and not much happening on the left (think that one passed out due to pressure! :haha:) It was not worth continuing with two follies and we all know the fert rate and then two transferred and then one or two do not work... la la la. So we have been offered a free IUI (i class this as compensation for the fact that i tried) The sperm will be washed and spun and the best inserted back into me right near the eggs this Friday. Therefore the sperm will not have to travel and will be where they should be. I was told there is a chance of twins since I have two large follies and I will ovulate naturally. Normally people only produce one follie when they naturally ovulate but because I have been stimmed there are two (or more normally) The eggs of course will not now be taken out they will pop out during ovulation and the sperm will be right there waiting for them :thumbup: By Friday I should be in the 2WW again.

If this doesnt work then they will start a new protocol with increased meds and Menopur added on my next bleed (they dont believe in messing around waiting in this hospital it seems!) so i have been given a new protocol and prescription in case this does not work and I call them on the first day of bleed.... as normal. 

I am not sure at this stage whether I will or will not go straight into the fresh cycle since we have a two week holiday booked in Cyprus at the end of August and its a bit close to all that. I may give myself a break and start the new protocol September, I dont know... i am unsure. I think i will just see if this IUI works first.

So ladies... one time in my life i was asking for advice on IVF, then FET and now IUI.... will be a bloody expert on all this one day!

Anyone had IUI and its worked lol? (you gotta laugh havent you? All this Bulls**t is just not normal in order to have a baby! :dohh:

I'm going to have to repost this in another thread so if you read it then try not to fall asleep... i have updated my Diary with a few extra details if anyone wants a read... Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

I'm sorry Sammy.. I don't anything about IUI.. :hugs: I'm glad to hear it's going to be free though. 


I just wanted to update, I got my :bfp: ! My beta was 270 today, my next test is on friday. I really hope they double. I really, really, really hope they do.


----------



## Sammy2009

wish2bmama said:


> I'm sorry Sammy.. I don't anything about IUI.. :hugs: I'm glad to hear it's going to be free though.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to update, I got my :bfp: ! My beta was 270 today, my next test is on friday. I really hope they double. I really, really, really hope they do.

great news hun... all the best and good luck. cant post much more cos lappy is about to keel over but YAYYYYY! :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

wish2bmama said:


> I'm sorry Sammy.. I don't anything about IUI.. :hugs: I'm glad to hear it's going to be free though.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to update, I got my :bfp: ! My beta was 270 today, my next test is on friday. I really hope they double. I really, really, really hope they do.

congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gumb69

congrats wish2bmama

good luck mrs g xx


----------



## Blue12

Congrats to wish2bmama!!!

Sammy I did an iui - but obviously it didn't work. SJ22 (I think that is her name) had a successful iui, and there were a few other people - hayley etc.. You can read through the thread called something like ------- something something something iui odds. Sorry I cannot remember the whole title right now. I'll be right back lol.


----------



## Blue12

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/253805-can-anyone-shed-some-light-iui-odds.html

Can anyone shed some light on iui odds?


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/253805-can-anyone-shed-some-light-iui-odds.html
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on iui odds?


Thanks Blue... im off to read that!

I Have just had IUI this morning after the understimmed IVF protocol was cancelled so at least there is a little bit of compensation for this cycle! :happydance:

The sperm count was good at 90 million, some were a little lazy :sleep: but after having solution threw at them, slapped around a little and spun at 200 miles an hour they soon woke up! :haha:

Ovulation should be today (i think?) and my ovaries are BULGING!


----------



## Starbright

Congrats Wish2bmama and good luck MrsG
Good luck Sammy for your IUI

Hope everyone's well (((big hugs)))
xx


----------



## Blue12

Sammy that is a great count!!!

Goodluck!


----------



## Gracy 004

Good luck in the tww Sammy. It would be so nice for this to work and not have to go through ivf again. If you don't mind me asking, how come u are using ivf/ ac? Your partners count is so good and you have a couple of great follies despite the meds understimming u? How do u feel about the iui? Surely with 90 million the odds are pretty good?


----------



## Springflower

Hello Ladies

Can I join? :blush: I'm due to start ICSI in July.


----------



## Sammy2009

Gracy 004 said:


> Good luck in the tww Sammy. It would be so nice for this to work and not have to go through ivf again. If you don't mind me asking, how come u are using ivf/ ac? Your partners count is so good and you have a couple of great follies despite the meds understimming u? How do u feel about the iui? Surely with 90 million the odds are pretty good?

Hi and thanks hun...

OH is 29 years old and I am 38 years old. We initially went to a clinic in Spain (where we lived) and they said that his count was 1 million and we would never conceive naturally. We then moved to Holland and went to a clinic and the SA was 1 million and then 0 million and the doctor thought that OH had a blockage and there was no sperm getting through at all. They said that they will put us forward for ICSI and there was no guarantee that we could have this cos if there was no sperm its just not possible. They said they would do another SA and if this was the same then we would have to go to Belgium and have his testes "drilled" to get the sperm out. He was most uphappy about this... A third test gave us a count of 39 million and IVF progressed and was successful. The sample he gave on the day was excellent they said. I think his problme now is that some are lazy although the sheer fact that his count has improved really helps matters!

Today his count was 90 million although after the washing it drops slightly so i think it was 70 million afterwards but then that means that all the dead sperm and rubbish has been removed. She said that he did have "some" lazy ones in there but after the spin they were bright and alert and raring to go! ha ha. She was really funny although we were not in a good mood, i tried to laugh along with her. While the hospital are offering us IVF/IUI/ICSI then i am for sure not going to suggest we try naturally.... I think we got pregnant a couple of months ago as the test was positive but ended in a chemical and this was after 3 years of trying. I do not have the time at 38.5 to try for another 3 years sadly so I guess we progress with the treatment leaning on the fact that OH has some lazy sperm and need a bit of help! ha ha.


----------



## Sammy2009

Anyone heard from MrsG?????

MrsG hope your well and going to send us a pic soon! :happydance:


----------



## brumbar

hope all is well Mrs G! I should really venture to the preggo journals to see if you're posting there!


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> hope all is well Mrs G! I should really venture to the preggo journals to see if you're posting there!


I had a look but couldnt find anything :nope:

Please let me know if you hear anything! :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Hcg more than doubled! I'm at 590 at 14dp3dt. I wonder if this is twins.. Hrm.. :D

Can't wait to see pics MrsG! Hope you are well!


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

MrsG - hope your ok cant wait to see pics hun xxxx

sammy - good luck with 2ww. everything crossed for you hun. wont be long and it will be me xxxx

wish2bmama - thats great. when do you go for a scan? xxxx

springflower - hello and welcome good luck with your treatment xxx

starbright - hope your ok xx

caline - how are you hun? when are you hoping to have FET? xxx 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:i had the news i wanted today :happydance::happydance::happydance:i do get a cycle of IVF after my FET so dont know where the nurses get there info from just so excited now. AF due 9 days then i have to phone about my FET which should be a couple of weeks after that cant wait lol

hope everyone else is ok xxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay wrighty!! :happydance: This is wonderful!

My scan is at 7 weeks! EEKK!


----------



## lioness168

Per Mrs G pregnancy journal


> Lily Guest arrived safely today at 2.23pm weighing 8lb 3oz.
> 
> Welldone Kath, cant wait to hear all about her and see some pics xxx


----------



## caline

wishtobemama, massive congrats on your BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance:, and your fine hcg levels. Brilliant news.

Wrighty, so happy for you. Flippin nurses getting it wrong and stressing you out like that. Grrr:growlmad: We'll be having FET about the same time.

Welcome springflower. Where are you having you treatment? good luck and look forward to sharing your journey with you.

Congratulations Mrs G!! I'll go hunting for some pics on your preg journal.

AF is due for me any day. I am about CD 32. So just waiting. Undecided on whether to take part in the trial. My consultant has told me not to take asprin saying theres no evidence for it, but so many clinics prescribe it routinely that I have decided to take it anyway. I will start a week or so before the transfer.

:dust: to everyone :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you caline! Hope the :witch: comes soon so you can start! I have heard that about the baby asprin. My clinic told me not to take it, but my family doc said to take it. Odd how different docs think.


----------



## Blue12

Quick question for you ladies. I wonderd how many days did you stim for on long protocol? I know it is different for each person but wondered what the "general" number of days were?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Springflower

caline said:


> Welcome springflower. Where are you having you treatment? good luck and look forward to sharing your journey with you.

I'm at the London Women's Clinic. I can't wait to get started!

It's great reading this thread and seeing everyone's journeys.

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

I just wondered what people's symptoms were with the Trigger shot and Progesterone?

I have found that with my first IVF pregnancy that the symptoms were:

A tense feeling in my uterus
Small pulling pains
Dull aches
Peeing a lot
Sore boobs
Twinges

Looking back these are all the signs of pregnancy and I did get a BFP so when I had the FET I was given the trigger shot again (with NO Progesterone) and the symptoms were the same but resulted in BFN.

Now with the IUI the symptoms are all exactly the same (except for I dont have sore boobs this time) but i don't know the outcome yet as its far too early to test.

I didn't know whether it was the Trigger shot or the Progesterone that was causing the symptoms (since its clear they are not true pregnancy symptoms!!) but it seems that its only the Trigger shot since I had all these symptoms last time and I never took Progesterone for the FET.

Has anyone else had these symptoms? I seem to get them all the time with the Trigger shot!


----------



## caline

Sammy, I only had sore boobs, and just the nipples!! :rofl:

I have an appointment at the clinic tomorrow. We have decided to go ahead with the trial. So, when I go tomorrow I will be allocated either natural FET of medicated FET. I am kinda hoping for the natural, so we can try something different and get a transfer quite soon. 

They have said if it gets cancelled or doesn't work I can go straight into a medicated cycle, so nothing to loose really.

On the other hand, if we get allocated to the medicated we have what we were originally going to have, but for £500 less and a few 3d scans along the way. 

Seems like a win-win situation. 

springflower, I have looked at that clinic, sounds really good. 

How is everyone else? I feel a bit out of touch with everyone as I haven't been able to get on here as much as usual coz of work n stuff.


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Sammy, I only had sore boobs, and just the nipples!! :rofl:
> 
> I have an appointment at the clinic tomorrow. We have decided to go ahead with the trial. So, when I go tomorrow I will be allocated either natural FET of medicated FET. I am kinda hoping for the natural, so we can try something different and get a transfer quite soon.
> 
> They have said if it gets cancelled or doesn't work I can go straight into a medicated cycle, so nothing to loose really.
> 
> On the other hand, if we get allocated to the medicated we have what we were originally going to have, but for £500 less and a few 3d scans along the way.
> 
> Seems like a win-win situation.
> 
> springflower, I have looked at that clinic, sounds really good.
> 
> How is everyone else? I feel a bit out of touch with everyone as I haven't been able to get on here as much as usual coz of work n stuff.


:haha:

The trigger shot gives off a lot of pregnancy symptoms and can really easily fool you into thinking they are "for real" I think.

Good luck with the trial and I hope it works (I will perhaps have more faith in the FET process if it does) Fingers crossed for ya hun! :hugs:


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

Me and my partner have just been refered to Liverpools Womens Hospital for IVF/ICSI. We lost our little Princess Lillie in October to a rare genetic syndrome,we have been told this could repeat itself in future pregnancys. I have PCOS and my partner has poor sperm morphology as well as the obvious genetic factors. I have just finished 3 rounds of Clomid which didnt work.

I am just wondering if any of you ladys have used Liverpool Womens Hospital for IVF/ICSI and what as been your experience so far?

I am due to go to an open evening on Thursday ,which is meant to be a lecture on icsi/ivf......have any of you been to this evening?

Hope your all well
Nat x


----------



## wrightywales

natp18 said:


> Hello Lovely Ladys
> 
> Me and my partner have just been refered to Liverpools Womens Hospital for IVF/ICSI. We lost our little Princess Lillie in October to a rare genetic syndrome,we have been told this could repeat itself in future pregnancys. I have PCOS and my partner has poor sperm morphology as well as the obvious genetic factors. I have just finished 3 rounds of Clomid which didnt work.
> 
> I am just wondering if any of you ladys have used Liverpool Womens Hospital for IVF/ICSI and what as been your experience so far?
> 
> I am due to go to an open evening on Thursday ,which is meant to be a lecture on icsi/ivf......have any of you been to this evening?
> 
> Hope your all well
> Nat x

hi hun 

Im at liverpools womens hospital. i had ICSI and FET last year and going for FET in about 3 weeks with another ICSI to follow

the open evening is just an informative lecture. there was about 100 people at the 1 i went to. they explain the procedures to you and you pick up the forms you have to fill in. you get a chance to ask questions at the end if you need to.

most the staff are great and very helpful but their phones is something that does need sorting out the amount of times ive spent 30 mins just waiting for someone to pick up:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## natp18

wrightywales said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladys
> 
> Me and my partner have just been refered to Liverpools Womens Hospital for IVF/ICSI. We lost our little Princess Lillie in October to a rare genetic syndrome,we have been told this could repeat itself in future pregnancys. I have PCOS and my partner has poor sperm morphology as well as the obvious genetic factors. I have just finished 3 rounds of Clomid which didnt work.
> 
> I am just wondering if any of you ladys have used Liverpool Womens Hospital for IVF/ICSI and what as been your experience so far?
> 
> I am due to go to an open evening on Thursday ,which is meant to be a lecture on icsi/ivf......have any of you been to this evening?
> 
> Hope your all well
> Nat x
> 
> hi hun
> 
> Im at liverpools womens hospital. i had ICSI and FET last year and going for FET in about 3 weeks with another ICSI to follow
> 
> the open evening is just an informative lecture. there was about 100 people at the 1 i went to. they explain the procedures to you and you pick up the forms you have to fill in. you get a chance to ask questions at the end if you need to.
> 
> most the staff are great and very helpful but their phones is something that does need sorting out the amount of times ive spent 30 mins just waiting for someone to pick up:growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply Hun

Are you on the NHS or the private section at LWH? and if you are on the NHS like we are going to be,how long did you have to wait after the open evening?

sorry for all the questions just very curious lol

Oh I might sound very thick here but what is FET hun?

All the best for the future hun,throwing lots of baby dust you way

Nat xx


----------



## wrightywales

natp18 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladys
> 
> Me and my partner have just been refered to Liverpools Womens Hospital for IVF/ICSI. We lost our little Princess Lillie in October to a rare genetic syndrome,we have been told this could repeat itself in future pregnancys. I have PCOS and my partner has poor sperm morphology as well as the obvious genetic factors. I have just finished 3 rounds of Clomid which didnt work.
> 
> I am just wondering if any of you ladys have used Liverpool Womens Hospital for IVF/ICSI and what as been your experience so far?
> 
> I am due to go to an open evening on Thursday ,which is meant to be a lecture on icsi/ivf......have any of you been to this evening?
> 
> Hope your all well
> Nat x
> 
> hi hun
> 
> Im at liverpools womens hospital. i had ICSI and FET last year and going for FET in about 3 weeks with another ICSI to follow
> 
> the open evening is just an informative lecture. there was about 100 people at the 1 i went to. they explain the procedures to you and you pick up the forms you have to fill in. you get a chance to ask questions at the end if you need to.
> 
> most the staff are great and very helpful but their phones is something that does need sorting out the amount of times ive spent 30 mins just waiting for someone to pick up:growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply Hun
> 
> Are you on the NHS or the private section at LWH? and if you are on the NHS like we are going to be,how long did you have to wait after the open evening?
> 
> sorry for all the questions just very curious lol
> 
> Oh I might sound very thick here but what is FET hun?
> 
> All the best for the future hun,throwing lots of baby dust you way
> 
> Nat xxClick to expand...

im on the NHS. took me nine months but i was ill for 3 months while doing all the test and they had to find a donor for us which took 2 months. so i think once all the test are back and all the forms are filled in its only a couple of cycles so id say 4-6 months in total. FET means Frozen Embryo Transfer

good luck xx


----------



## caline

Wrighty, you won't be needing the ICSI to follow! This FET WILL work for you!! 

I'm off to the clinic today to be started on the trial, so either medicated or natural FET. Hoping for the natural group, but I have to take what I'm given. Having a 3D pelvic scan too as part of the trial. I'm apprehensive as AF is here and I haven't had a scan while I've got her in before. Could be a bit messy. Yuk!!!

Good luck with your treatment nat. We went to an open eve at our clinic and they just went through the whole process and you could ask questions etc.


----------



## brumbar

Hey ladies ! Hope all is well and you are keeping yourselves busy.... Good luck at the trial caline.... The 3d scan was able to see my blood vessels and beasure the blood supply to the follies and the uterus.... Take a piccie or two
Natp, wellcome and good luck! 
.... I went to do some of the immune tests on the NHS last wednesday and instructed the clinic to get the results for me.... I wonder what they are going to show... Regardless of rhe outcome (and because I'm not being tested for NK cells) I would like to go on Prednisolone and clexane ... I read a dozen of research papers about endo and implantationa and autoimmune bodies and implantation and it seems that it helps. In one of the studies the difference betwen the two groups sufferers was as high as 25% for those taking the drugs and no difference was noted in the two groups of fertile women regardless of whether they were on drugs or not. I hate taking drugs, and I totally understand that there are sideeffects but I want to give myself a better chance. Lets wait first and see what the tests say....


----------



## Blue12

Good for you Brumbar doing so much research. Anything that we can do to help our situations is so important and so empowering. Looking forward to your next steps Brumbar.


----------



## caline

brumbar said:


> Hey ladies ! Hope all is well and you are keeping yourselves busy.... Good luck at the trial caline.... The 3d scan was able to see my blood vessels and beasure the blood supply to the follies and the uterus.... Take a piccie or two
> Natp, wellcome and good luck!
> .... I went to do some of the immune tests on the NHS last wednesday and instructed the clinic to get the results for me.... I wonder what they are going to show... Regardless of rhe outcome (and because I'm not being tested for NK cells) I would like to go on Prednisolone and clexane ... I read a dozen of research papers about endo and implantationa and autoimmune bodies and implantation and it seems that it helps. In one of the studies the difference betwen the two groups sufferers was as high as 25% for those taking the drugs and no difference was noted in the two groups of fertile women regardless of whether they were on drugs or not. I hate taking drugs, and I totally understand that there are sideeffects but I want to give myself a better chance. Lets wait first and see what the tests say....

You have been doing a good bit of research so if your tests come back showing anything (which hopefully they won't) you'll have good basis on which to ask for treatment. I had some blood taken for tests yesterday. I was a bit sneaky and asked my GP to write me a card for tests that the clinic wanted me to have! (thanks Zita West). Not totally the case, lol. Anyway, I got tested for:-

antiphospholipid antibodies
lupus anticoagulant
anti cardiolipin
factor V leiden
protein S deficiency
protein C deficiency
prothrombin gene mutation

And I added vitamin B and folate. :rofl: Is this the same as you Brumbar? Did I miss anything? lol.

I have been allocated to the medicated cycle group which I was disappointed with, but we will save £500 and are going to use that money for a holiday! Yay!

The 3D scan was all a bit dull. I could see the red blood flow but couldn't make head or tail of the scan even though she was explaining it! I get 2 more of those, once at the down regging blood test appt and one before transfer. Can't wait!

Sooooo, I start down regging in 2 and a half weeks. Just a bit more waiting to add to the weeks and weeks I've waiting already :growlmad:

Wrighty, are you on medicated FET? We might be cycling together if thats the case. :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all ok

sammy - hi hun how are you. when do u test??? xxx

caline - good luck with the trial hun. pity you didnt get into the natural side but great that your saving some money and the extra scans on top. going anywhere nice on your hols. im on a natural FET hun af due anytime so hopefully should only be a few weeks to wait. think i had transfer on cycle day 20 last time but then that depends on when i ov xxx

brumbar - hope test results come back ok and great on doing the research least you will be prepared xxx

well nothing much happening with me. AF due anytime so hopefully make the call next week then it will be ov test from cycle day 14 then when + i phone and find when transfer will be. still not really excited it


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all ok
> 
> sammy - hi hun how are you. when do u test??? xxx
> 
> caline - good luck with the trial hun. pity you didnt get into the natural side but great that your saving some money and the extra scans on top. going anywhere nice on your hols. im on a natural FET hun af due anytime so hopefully should only be a few weeks to wait. think i had transfer on cycle day 20 last time but then that depends on when i ov xxx
> 
> brumbar - hope test results come back ok and great on doing the research least you will be prepared xxx
> 
> well nothing much happening with me. AF due anytime so hopefully make the call next week then it will be ov test from cycle day 14 then when + i phone and find when transfer will be. still not really excited it

Hey... we got a new laptop now so i am back online!!! :happydance:

I havent got any tests! I decided after last time not to buy anymore ebay cheapies and then at the last minute just to buy a few but they havent come in the post yet. I did pee on a OPK and it came up with a line and i know these can be used as a HPT but they are not reliable so i will just have to wait, hopefully they will be here tomorrow? I will be 10dpo tomorrow. 

Hows you? :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Sammy that sounds like pretty good news. Fxd. :hugs:


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

I recently went for a open evening for IVF/ICSI treatment at Liverpool Womens Hospital. I found it helpful but they didnt explain alot.....I wonder if anyone can answer the following questions plssssssssssss:

On the NHS they say we can have 2 go's of IVF/ICSI.....if after my 2 go's on the nhs and I have some frozen embros left,would defrosting them and putting them back into me be classed as a full cycle......I didnt think it would be because they wouldnt have to harvest eggs and mix the sperm and the eggs iykwim? Just trying to plan for future private treatment costs.....could anyone explain how it works

Also what stage do they give you the drugs to turn your hormones off,is it the first day of your period or can it be anytime? 

Also I think they told me I would take a 2 week course of tabs to turn my hormones off,was this the case for you?

After I have taken the tablets to switch off my hornmones ,how long after do I start my injections? 
I think they said it would be for 11 days,is that what happened with you?

At what stage did they scan you during the treatment?,they did mension I would have 2 scans during the process but didnt quite understand when and why

I am feeling very anxious as it seems to of moved alot quicker than I thought which would be fab any other time but it looks like its gonna clash with my SIL wedding abroad 27th July.....looks like we wont be able to go if I have understood the treatment process .


Sorry for all the questions

thanks
Nat xxx


----------



## wrightywales

natp18 said:


> Hello Lovely Ladys
> 
> I recently went for a open evening for IVF/ICSI treatment at Liverpool Womens Hospital. I found it helpful but they didnt explain alot.....I wonder if anyone can answer the following questions plssssssssssss:
> 
> 1-On the NHS they say we can have 2 go's of IVF/ICSI.....if after my 2 go's on the nhs and I have some frozen embros left,would defrosting them and putting them back into me be classed as a full cycle......I didnt think it would be because they wouldnt have to harvest eggs and mix the sperm and the eggs iykwim? Just trying to plan for future private treatment costs.....could anyone explain how it works
> 
> 2-Also what stage do they give you the drugs to turn your hormones off,is it the first day of your period or can it be anytime?
> 
> 3-Also I think they told me I would take a 2 week course of tabs to turn my hormones off,was this the case for you?
> 
> 4-After I have taken the tablets to switch off my hornmones ,how long after do I start my injections?
> I think they said it would be for 11 days,is that what happened with you?
> 
> 5-At what stage did they scan you during the treatment?,they did mension I would have 2 scans during the process but didnt quite understand when and why
> 
> I am feeling very anxious as it seems to of moved alot quicker than I thought which would be fab any other time but it looks like its gonna clash with my SIL wedding abroad 27th July.....looks like we wont be able to go if I have understood the treatment process .
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions
> 
> thanks
> Nat xxx

hi hun 

1- 1 full cycle is 1 fresh 1 frozen but may be different for you as you live in england you can ask the consultant when you see him.

2, 3 and 4 - i didnt have tablets i had injections to down reg from day 21 or 23 cant remember which for about 3 weeks then in injection to stim for 12 days

5 - i had about 5 scans during my treatment 1 to check the lining of the womb and to make sure my oravies had shut down then 4 at different times to check the progress of the follies growing ready for collection

you will get chance to see a consultant so you can ask him all the question so you get the right information for you and right your questions down so you dont forget to ask them

sorry cant help you with all your questions xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladys
> 
> I recently went for a open evening for IVF/ICSI treatment at Liverpool Womens Hospital. I found it helpful but they didnt explain alot.....I wonder if anyone can answer the following questions plssssssssssss:
> 
> 1-On the NHS they say we can have 2 go's of IVF/ICSI.....if after my 2 go's on the nhs and I have some frozen embros left,would defrosting them and putting them back into me be classed as a full cycle......I didnt think it would be because they wouldnt have to harvest eggs and mix the sperm and the eggs iykwim? Just trying to plan for future private treatment costs.....could anyone explain how it works
> 
> 2-Also what stage do they give you the drugs to turn your hormones off,is it the first day of your period or can it be anytime?
> 
> 3-Also I think they told me I would take a 2 week course of tabs to turn my hormones off,was this the case for you?
> 
> 4-After I have taken the tablets to switch off my hornmones ,how long after do I start my injections?
> I think they said it would be for 11 days,is that what happened with you?
> 
> 5-At what stage did they scan you during the treatment?,they did mension I would have 2 scans during the process but didnt quite understand when and why
> 
> I am feeling very anxious as it seems to of moved alot quicker than I thought which would be fab any other time but it looks like its gonna clash with my SIL wedding abroad 27th July.....looks like we wont be able to go if I have understood the treatment process .
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions
> 
> thanks
> Nat xxx
> 
> hi hun
> 
> 1- 1 full cycle is 1 fresh 1 frozen but may be different for you as you live in england you can ask the consultant when you see him.
> 
> 2, 3 and 4 - i didnt have tablets i had injections to down reg from day 21 or 23 cant remember which for about 3 weeks then in injection to stim for 12 days
> 
> 5 - i had about 5 scans during my treatment 1 to check the lining of the womb and to make sure my oravies had shut down then 4 at different times to check the progress of the follies growing ready for collection
> 
> you will get chance to see a consultant so you can ask him all the question so you get the right information for you and right your questions down so you dont forget to ask them
> 
> sorry cant help you with all your questions xxClick to expand...

Hey Wrighty!!!! 

I have to laugh sometimes at how different things are in other countries, here this is how it is:-

1. We have 3 free attempts at IVF and as many FET's as we like/have frozen embies for.

2. They don't down reg you here its the short protocol of 10 days of stimms starting from CD1

3. doesnt apply

4. doesnt apply

5. I have one scan on CD10 to check the growth of the follicles and then EC is arranged for 3 days later if all is ok. There is no other scan unless you are pregnant and thats at 8 weeks i think.

Ha ha....another thing was that Porgesterone is only given for 12 days after ET and not for longer like the UK.

Its a good job they do pay for a lot of treatment cos the way things are going with us we are going to end up using it ALL!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Sammy that sounds like pretty good news. Fxd. :hugs:

I'm very pessimistic about it all... to be honest i dont think its worked. I'm used to disappointment by now though! 

I am so tired today... i feel worn out with all the drugs. We have done an unmedicated FET then the start of IVF and all the stimms, cancelled IVF and had IUI and now straight into another IVF.... 3 back to back procedures. If this doesnt work im taking a couple of months off, going on holiday and im going to relax before I go through all this crap again. :growlmad:

Caline - good luck with the trial, i guess at some stage i will be having FET's again and it would be nice to see a successful one in this thread this month.

Good luck to everyone and anyone I have missed!


----------



## gumb69

did you get your sticks and test Sammy?


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> did you get your sticks and test Sammy?

Hi Gumb... NO!!! I am so surprised with fertility plan they normally get them here super quick. I was ahving a mardy after last month cos of all the evaps on the EC's so i never bought anymore and then realised that I only had CB Digis to test with and they are not very sensitive! :dohh:

I am not at work today.... the drugs have worn me out and I have worked everyday through them and even went into work after the IUI cos they were short staffed that day. Today I have spent most of the day asleep... whacked out. I may take tomorrow off as well, some of my colleagues (two faced bitches) at work are talking behind my back, i dont know what about but its upsetting me a little and what with the IUI results looming over me i dont know if its best to go in while tired, on meds and nervous about the test. Personally i dont think its worked but you never know eh? :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Good luck Sammy! :dust:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladys
> 
> I recently went for a open evening for IVF/ICSI treatment at Liverpool Womens Hospital. I found it helpful but they didnt explain alot.....I wonder if anyone can answer the following questions plssssssssssss:
> 
> 1-On the NHS they say we can have 2 go's of IVF/ICSI.....if after my 2 go's on the nhs and I have some frozen embros left,would defrosting them and putting them back into me be classed as a full cycle......I didnt think it would be because they wouldnt have to harvest eggs and mix the sperm and the eggs iykwim? Just trying to plan for future private treatment costs.....could anyone explain how it works
> 
> 2-Also what stage do they give you the drugs to turn your hormones off,is it the first day of your period or can it be anytime?
> 
> 3-Also I think they told me I would take a 2 week course of tabs to turn my hormones off,was this the case for you?
> 
> 4-After I have taken the tablets to switch off my hornmones ,how long after do I start my injections?
> I think they said it would be for 11 days,is that what happened with you?
> 
> 5-At what stage did they scan you during the treatment?,they did mension I would have 2 scans during the process but didnt quite understand when and why
> 
> I am feeling very anxious as it seems to of moved alot quicker than I thought which would be fab any other time but it looks like its gonna clash with my SIL wedding abroad 27th July.....looks like we wont be able to go if I have understood the treatment process .
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions
> 
> thanks
> Nat xxx
> 
> hi hun
> 
> 1- 1 full cycle is 1 fresh 1 frozen but may be different for you as you live in england you can ask the consultant when you see him.
> 
> 2, 3 and 4 - i didnt have tablets i had injections to down reg from day 21 or 23 cant remember which for about 3 weeks then in injection to stim for 12 days
> 
> 5 - i had about 5 scans during my treatment 1 to check the lining of the womb and to make sure my oravies had shut down then 4 at different times to check the progress of the follies growing ready for collection
> 
> you will get chance to see a consultant so you can ask him all the question so you get the right information for you and right your questions down so you dont forget to ask them
> 
> sorry cant help you with all your questions xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Wrighty!!!!
> 
> I have to laugh sometimes at how different things are in other countries, here this is how it is:-
> 
> 1. We have 3 free attempts at IVF and as many FET's as we like/have frozen embies for.
> 
> 2. They don't down reg you here its the short protocol of 10 days of stimms starting from CD1
> 
> 3. doesnt apply
> 
> 4. doesnt apply
> 
> 5. I have one scan on CD10 to check the growth of the follicles and then EC is arranged for 3 days later if all is ok. There is no other scan unless you are pregnant and thats at 8 weeks i think.
> 
> Ha ha....another thing was that Porgesterone is only given for 12 days after ET and not for longer like the UK.
> 
> Its a good job they do pay for a lot of treatment cos the way things are going with us we are going to end up using it ALL!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

hi sammy

it funny how different it can be within the UK itself let alone the rest of the world. some get none some get the full 3 cycle. i do feel lucky that i get a second chance.

i only had enough progesterone for 14 days when i had my fresh cycle but did get told about a trial that if i got my bfp could of taken part in.

good luck with testing hun :dust: xx


----------



## gumb69

Sammy2009 said:


> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> did you get your sticks and test Sammy?
> 
> Hi Gumb... NO!!! I am so surprised with fertility plan they normally get them here super quick. I was ahving a mardy after last month cos of all the evaps on the EC's so i never bought anymore and then realised that I only had CB Digis to test with and they are not very sensitive! :dohh:
> 
> I am not at work today.... the drugs have worn me out and I have worked everyday through them and even went into work after the IUI cos they were short staffed that day. Today I have spent most of the day asleep... whacked out. I may take tomorrow off as well, some of my colleagues (two faced bitches) at work are talking behind my back, i dont know what about but its upsetting me a little and what with the IUI results looming over me i dont know if its best to go in while tired, on meds and nervous about the test. Personally i dont think its worked but you never know eh? :hugs:Click to expand...


take as much time off as you need :hugs:
do you want me to sort out the bitches at your work for you :grr:


----------



## caline

One cycle in my PCT is just that, no frozen etc afterwards, stingey b******ds!

Sammy, glad you're back with us. Have you got those cheapies yet? 

I get the drugs tomorrow, but still 12 days before I start! What a drag!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Blue12

Caline - I am supposed to pick my drugs up tonight - thank goodness you reminded me - I probably would have forgotten. Yikes! 7 days for me wahoo!

:hugs:

Good luck Sammy.


----------



## wrightywales

hi all

caline - it is a pain having to wait but good luck with your fet hun xxx

sammy - how r u today hun? xxx

well its always the same u want the :witch: to show but nope she decided to hide for a few extra days hope she shows up soon 
so i can make the call

hope everyone else is ok xxxxx

blue we must of been writing at the same time lol 7 day for you good luck hun xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Wrighty - My hospital told me that I could take as much as i wanted but if it hadnt stuck by 12 days after ET then it wasnt going to basically and so there was no point. I can see the logic!!!

Gumb - Ahh thats very sweet of you hun, i wish. Thing is i have already confronted one of the two faced bitches face to face in an office alone before i was pregnant and she denied everything. I KNEW she had said the stuff i heard because nobody else would have known about it. I hate people that are all happy to slag you off behind your back and then completely lie and deny when it comes to being confronted. After all I have been through i really just want a quiet life at work.... :growlmad:

Caline - hi hun, how you doing? Thanks for the well wishes 

Blue - Same to you, hows things? Hope your well.

UPDATE ON ME: well the cheapies never arrived so i took a CB Digital and it was..... drum roll...... BFN! No surprise there then. I knew it would be. AF is due Thursday and I am never late so two days before AF would show a proper result so i'm out. We have another script for another IVF here... this will be the last now until October time. I cant do this much longer i'm really the end of my tether. I'm going to stop the progesterone now 2 days early because its giving me bad Cystitus and i'm not pregnant anyway so there is no point really. I must admit i'm pissed off that i have to go through IVF again.... I am not sure if mentally or physically i can to be honest but we go on holiday end of August so i dont want to be doing this near to then otherwise i wont know if we can BD/drink/avoid certain foods.. etc etc. I want it out the way and to know i am either BFN or BFP by the time that i go. Either i stop now and its a 4 month break (way too long) or i continue and then break for the months of August/September and part of October.


----------



## Sammy2009

tansey said:


> Good luck Sammy! :dust:

Thanks Tans and all the other ladies in their quest for a BFP.... God this is a long rollercoaster... somehow i never remembered the ones at Alton Towers lasting this long! :dohh:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

:happydance:https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/pompom.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/banana.gif the :witch: has arrived :happydance:https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/pompom.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/banana.gif

i phoned the hospital an omg what a pain. they said they would get a nurse to phone me bk which she did only to tell me that she though i would only get a frozen cycle. i explained that i had spoke to a lady called debbie and that she said i would get both fresh and frozen the nurse said "i dont think thats right i will have to go check and i will ring you back" i was in tears yet again and not for the first time today. i was thinking that debbie had told me the wrong information. 3 hours later the nurse phoned back to tell me that debbie was right :happydance: and i do get both fresh and frozen which i already knew seems i know more than the nurses in the hospital. so should ov in about 15 days and fet will be 3 - 4 days after. so in 20 i will hopefully be PUPO fx my embies make it through the big thaw.

sammy - i also see why they only do it for 12 days after trasfer as it could just be delaying the inevitable. how long til you test?? https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/babydust5.gifxxx

blue - 6 days and counting lol good luck hun xxx

caline - hows things with you hun? xxx


----------



## tansey

Wrighty I can't believe they messed you around like that and caused you more anguish! :hugs:
Glad it is all sorted now - loads of luck :dust:


----------



## caline

Sammy, sorry the IUI wasn't sucessful :hugs: So, will you do a fresh before your hols? Then have it done so you can chill on holiday? As far as drinking etc goes.....hopefully there won't be any for you as you'll be up the duff!

Wrighty, can't believe they have put you through more mental torture! Why do they keep on doing this to you!?!? They should know their facts and stop causing you unnecessary anguish. The process is hard enough as it is!!! :hugs: Not long til you're pupo!

Blue, you're 4 days ahead of me then? Are you down regging? What with?

I have my drugs now, and start sniffing in 10 days time. I am feeling rough the past few days with a head cold and now have a few days off of work. Thats just typical! :growlmad:

:dust: to you all


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Sammy, sorry the IUI wasn't sucessful :hugs: So, will you do a fresh before your hols? Then have it done so you can chill on holiday? As far as drinking etc goes.....hopefully there won't be any for you as you'll be up the duff!
> 
> Wrighty, can't believe they have put you through more mental torture! Why do they keep on doing this to you!?!? They should know their facts and stop causing you unnecessary anguish. The process is hard enough as it is!!! :hugs: Not long til you're pupo!
> 
> Blue, you're 4 days ahead of me then? Are you down regging? What with?
> 
> I have my drugs now, and start sniffing in 10 days time. I am feeling rough the past few days with a head cold and now have a few days off of work. Thats just typical! :growlmad:
> 
> :dust: to you all

Hi,

Well AF arrived today (well last night if you like but it was light) I have refused to let OH collect the drugs for a new cycle.

I have decided not to do the ivf this month for a few of reasons:

1. I think one FET and one IVF (downgraded to IUI due to understimming) in one month is enough let alone another back to apt with another IVF

2. I am not sure that doing all these procedures together is good for my body? Surely it would be better to rest for a month inbetween?

3. I am starting to think that the hospital couldn't give a rats ass if any of these procedures work as long as they keep letting me do one after the other then they are happy to take the insurance money for them all. Why isn't anyone at least prompting me to have a month's break?

4. I think the procedure has more of a chance of working if my ovaries are given a rest and get back to normal.

5. The drugs are taking a toll on me and I have changed as a person while on them being stressed, emotional, anxious, upset... I dont want to be like that anymore for a while.

6. I would like to TTC naturally because I am convinced we did a few months ago, judging by the really dark line on the HPT. Therefore I have ordered some preseed and we will see what happens.

7. Finally there is a good chance that I will continue with a fresh cycle of IVF next cycle, this will be the last before our holiday in August and then if it doesnt work another one will start in October.

I really have had enough by now.... i'm normally "right lets go to the next cycle then" but i have no more energy for now.....:nope:

How are you hun? :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hi all
> 
> caline - it is a pain having to wait but good luck with your fet hun xxx
> 
> sammy - how r u today hun? xxx
> 
> well its always the same u want the :witch: to show but nope she decided to hide for a few extra days hope she shows up soon
> so i can make the call
> 
> hope everyone else is ok xxxxx
> 
> blue we must of been writing at the same time lol 7 day for you good luck hun xx

Slightly relieved if im honest that I dont have to stimm this month, really hun I have no energy left for this anymore for a while. We will proceed next month... i know, unlike me to be saying this but i dont think doing all this without a rest is good, or going to increase our chances! :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hi all
> 
> caline - it is a pain having to wait but good luck with your fet hun xxx
> 
> sammy - how r u today hun? xxx
> 
> well its always the same u want the :witch: to show but nope she decided to hide for a few extra days hope she shows up soon
> so i can make the call
> 
> hope everyone else is ok xxxxx
> 
> blue we must of been writing at the same time lol 7 day for you good luck hun xx
> 
> Slightly relieved if im honest that I dont have to stimm this month, really hun I have no energy left for this anymore for a while. We will proceed next month... i know, unlike me to be saying this but i dont think doing all this without a rest is good, or going to increase our chances! :hugs:Click to expand...

hi hun 

so sorry the iui didnt work. i cant imagine how you feel after the last month or so but i can totally understand you wanting to take a break for your mind and body. it is so stressful and your body is working overtime through it all. hope you get time to relax and you and hubby can concerntrate on yourselves for a while at least xxx


----------



## wrightywales

caline said:


> Sammy, sorry the IUI wasn't sucessful :hugs: So, will you do a fresh before your hols? Then have it done so you can chill on holiday? As far as drinking etc goes.....hopefully there won't be any for you as you'll be up the duff!
> 
> Wrighty, can't believe they have put you through more mental torture! Why do they keep on doing this to you!?!? They should know their facts and stop causing you unnecessary anguish. The process is hard enough as it is!!! :hugs: Not long til you're pupo!
> 
> Blue, you're 4 days ahead of me then? Are you down regging? What with?
> 
> I have my drugs now, and start sniffing in 10 days time. I am feeling rough the past few days with a head cold and now have a few days off of work. Thats just typical! :growlmad:
> 
> :dust: to you all


hi hun 

i know they are really a pain in the butt i wouldnt of minded so much but that day of all days. it was my angels due date :cry: so had already been in tears thinking of what could of been for them to then tell me that just made me so upset and angry but i was so happy when she phoned back and told me i was right. i just hope its now on my records so i dont have to go through that again. 

when are you hoping to have transfer? good luck with sniffing xxx


----------



## Blue12

So sorry Sammy. You have been through so much. :hugs:

Caline I am supposed to be DR on tues with LUPRON injections... but I am thinking it is going to be delayed by a few days. I am supposed to have a blood test on Mon to confirm that I have ovulated - but I have tons!!!!!!!!!! of ewcm so unlikely that I will have ovulated by mon (or at least have blood that shows that I have ovulated) that will throw off all of my anticipated dates ugh.


----------



## lioness168

Sammy, sorry to hear things haven't worked AS YET. I know with the place I went through for IVF/ICSI, they recommend a break between cycles/treatment. I think they do this for your body as well as looking after your emotional and psychological well being as consecutive cycles without a break doesn't do you any good. Best of luck.....I cannot wait until all you lovely ladies get your bfp's as its been long overdue and you guys deserve a bfp more than anyone after everything you have been through. Good luck

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caline

Sammy, I am sure I have heard/read that IVF is more sucessful if you take a break between cycles. I also think, from a personal perspective, it allows you time to get your head round a failed cycle and to prepare psychologically for a new one. 

Wrighty, our transfer won't be til 1st week of August. With the medicated cycle, I have to down reg then take oestrogen for about 2 and a half weeks to thicken my lining. So I've got about 6 weeks of drug taking ahead of me! I am definately going to look at doing natural FET nest time!!

Blue, I hope your blood test tomorrow confirms ovulation so that you can get on with things! Are the Lupron injections big ones or little ones? I wonder why some places use injections when the sniffing seems to do the trick. Maybe injestions are quicker? Who knows?!


----------



## Blue12

Yeah I didn't ask why they use injections and don't use the sniffing - although I do know that Lupron is often used for those with Endo - which I have - but the fs didn't mention that - so I think that it may just be standard procedure. Personally I think I prefer to inject over sniffing lol. 

Best wishes everyone. xo


----------



## Mrs G

Hello ladies

I am so sorry I have not been on in ages. Please let me know where you all are at the mo so I can keep the front page updated.

xx


----------



## wrightywales

hi mrsg

hope you and baby lily are doing well. could you please add me to have FET in about 2 weeks so begining of july will know date like a day or 2 before thanks xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

caline said:


> Sammy, I am sure I have heard/read that IVF is more sucessful if you take a break between cycles. I also think, from a personal perspective, it allows you time to get your head round a failed cycle and to prepare psychologically for a new one.
> 
> Wrighty, our transfer won't be til 1st week of August. With the medicated cycle, I have to down reg then take oestrogen for about 2 and a half weeks to thicken my lining. So I've got about 6 weeks of drug taking ahead of me! I am definately going to look at doing natural FET nest time!!
> 
> Blue, I hope your blood test tomorrow confirms ovulation so that you can get on with things! Are the Lupron injections big ones or little ones? I wonder why some places use injections when the sniffing seems to do the trick. Maybe injestions are quicker? Who knows?!

gutting that were not going to be in the 2ww together was hoping for a 2ww buddy but nevermind got everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Blue12

Mrs G said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I am so sorry I have not been on in ages. Please let me know where you all are at the mo so I can keep the front page updated.
> 
> xx

Thanks MrsG - I am ivf/icsi July.

Hope you and your little one are doing well too.


----------



## wish2bmama

Hey MrsG!! Hope you and the new baby are doing well!!

I got a bfp. 7 week scan on tuesday.


----------



## caline

Mrs G! Hows it going? Hope everytthing is good with you.
Me- start down regging for medicated FET on Sunday.

Thanks:flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

scan was today... and.......

IT'S TWINS!!! OMG! I am shocked! Two perfect beans with perfect heartbeats!


----------



## wrightywales

wish2bmama said:


> scan was today... and.......
> 
> IT'S TWINS!!! OMG! I am shocked! Two perfect beans with perfect heartbeats!

congrats thats great news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## brumbar

Congrats wish2bemama! Great news! Xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

:happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Oh congrats - that is amazing news!!!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks Blue!!

I see you started to DR today! Yay!!!


----------



## caline

Congratulations wish2bmama!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Fantastic news. I am currently having the one or 2 embie dilemma. After all I've said about not wanting twins, something in my mind in changing. I have looked after 2 women recently, both had given birth to IVF twins, and both had 1 of each. Both also had fairly smooth pregnancies and deliveries. Mmmm, definately food for thought.

The consultant has suggested 2 this time. Our frosties are blasts so chance of twins is 25-30% with 2 embies. :wacko:


----------



## ACLIO

Congratulations wish2bmama xxxxxxxxxxx

Af showed up this morning so bloods and scans for me tomorrow then I start injections friday on a short protocol YIPPPPPEEEEEEE xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay Aclio!!!!


----------



## Blue12

WOW Aclio that very exciting news - things are happening so quickly. Aclio - what are you using to stim with? Hope you don't mind me asking. I am doing long protocol - stimming with puregon and menopur.

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

ACLIO said:


> Congratulations wish2bmama xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Af showed up this morning so bloods and scans for me tomorrow then I start injections friday on a short protocol YIPPPPPEEEEEEE xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: thats great. good luck with the injections friday xx


----------



## MissAma

Blue - well done on starting, LHB is à Puregon baby y
too:)

caline - l was wondering how many you'd go for:) glad the ball is rolling and you Will soon be in the 1st trimester!


----------



## Lilly123

congrats wish2bmama:happydance::happydance:

ladies - i am taking back managing the thread as Mrs G is very occupied with Lily and I have a little more free time now that zoe is older!

Please PM me your updates.

Good luck ladies!! so glad to see so many BFPS in here!!:happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MrsR32

I've not been on t'internet much recently but just caught up on everyone's news.

wish2bmama -congratulations on the twins - we're expecting twins too! We're feeling so lucky. I just wish there had been more BFPs in our little group.

Hoping our good luck rubs off on everyone in the 2ww or going through treatment at the moment.

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Huge congrats MrsR!!! That is wonderful news! I argree, hopfully our success will spread to others!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, I'd love to have buddies to follow! I'm due to start soon (once :witch: arrives) and can't wait to get moving!


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

MrsR - twins :baby::baby: thats great news hun huge congrats xx

caline - have you started down reg yet xx

bizybee - hope af arrives soon so you can get started xx

Well my FET will be Saturday. They will ring my Friday about thawing my 2 embies and will give me a time to be at the hospital so hopefully I will be PUPO Saturday fxed my embies make it to transfer day xx


----------



## wish2bmama

wrighty, I have my FX for you!! xx


----------



## wrightywales

wish2bmama said:


> wrighty, I have my FX for you!! xx

thanks hun hope everything is ok with you xx


----------



## ACLIO

sorry about the late reply I'm abit of a scatter brains at the moment. I'm on a short protocol I'm on 125 Puregon (pen) I started my second injection which is orgalutran this morning. I'm back at the clinic on Thursday for a scan and bloods to see how everything is cooking lol I'm starting to get really tired with it all now. I could sleep for england. My stomach is bloated too. 

Just a quick question I'm drinking los of water. I've read some where about drinking milk and pineapple juice. Does anyone know if this helps? xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

FX wrighty!

Aclio, I've also read about eating fresh pineapple (and core) to aid implantation, but don't know how valid it is.


----------



## wish2bmama

Aclio, I know milk is always a good idea as it's full of vitamins. But I was also told to drink at least 3 L of water a day. I haven't heared of the juices thing.


----------



## Blue12

I have heard the pineapple thing - but I have also heard that pineapple is harmful - so I really don't know. That wasn't very helpful of me at all - but my theory is have some but not too much - that satisfies both scenarios.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## gumb69

i heard pinapple is supposed to be good for implantation, but then i also heard the chemical in it causes the cervix to soften and can cause early labour.
maybe ask the clinic xx


----------



## BizyBee

gumb69 said:


> i heard pinapple is supposed to be good for implantation, but then i also heard the chemical in it causes the cervix to soften and can cause early labour.
> maybe ask the clinic xx

I didn't know that. I had heard that it isn't good during the first part of a cycle becuase the acidity affects cervical mucus, but it was ok to take around implantation time.


----------



## gumb69

i was reading it in one of the journals, that women were freaking out after eating it.
i did eat pineapple after i ovulated, loads of it i think as i had heard it was good.
now i'm trying to avoid it like the plague and i've not done any proper research on it.
xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Fresh pineapple contains the enzyme bromelain (only small amount) which is believed to induce labour, although there is no scientific proof of this (you'd have to eat alot of fresh pineapples for this to happen I think !!!)
However, during the process of juicing/canning etc the enzyme is destroyed so "processed" pineapple should be fine (although everything in moderation !)
Pineapple also contains selenium which is one of the things that helps build up a healthy endometrium - which is what you want for implantation & to sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## ACLIO

There's so many conflicting stories about the pineapple that I decided it was not worth risking. I have read some where about dandelion tea which is supposed to be great for bloating and its full of vitamins. They recommend it through pregnancy aswell. The problem is I just don't dare trying anything in case it casues problems. I've been waiting too long to have ago at ICSI xx


----------



## BizyBee

I don't blame you Gumb. I'd probably stay away from it too!

Wrighty, only a few days left. Good luck with the FET!

Aclio, how are you feeling?


----------



## ACLIO

I've been shattered today. I didn't end up going back to work after going to the clinic for my scan. DH sent me home to bed. I've got lots eggies cooking but alot of them need to get bigger. I've got around 14 on my left and around 12 on my right. The left has the biggest one measuring about 12 and smaller ones, the left has 3 10's and smaller ones. I'm back again sat for another scan. Oh and my bloods are ok, they where worried about my levels with having so many eggies but its ok.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

ACLIO - good luck with your scan tomorrow xx

BizyBee - when do you start your cycle? xx

well my last two embryos have made it through the thaw :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: i was very suprised when the nurse told me they both had made it so thats 1 hurdle out the way just hope they are both perfect for transfer tomorrow at 11.15am. the nurse said they will only call me if they have nothing to tranfer so fx-ed i have no call tomorrow xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hope you feel better after relaxing Aclio! Glad you have lots of eggs.

Wrighty, good luck with your transfer.

I will start as soon as :witch: arrives. I hope it's soon!


----------



## gumb69

great news Wrighty. hope you don't get the phone call tomorrow.


----------



## ACLIO

Wrighty-Good luck for tomorrow, make sure you keep us updated xxxxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Good Luck Wrighty!!


----------



## Blue12

Wrighty - hoping for you today!

I got af today - that means I have my baseline scan on Monday and will get to start stims!!!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

well im officially PUPO with 2 embryos on board. i cant believe they made it to transfer they arent perfect 1 4 cell 1 six cell for 3 day embies isnt very good at all but you never know. i havent been that positive about this anyway so at least if it doesnt work i wont be really disappointed so test date is 17th july hope it goes quick.

blue good luck with your scan and starting stims hun xxx

hope every1 else is doing ok xxxxxx


----------



## gumb69

best of luck wrighty x


----------



## ACLIO

wrighty - good luck, I hope there nice and sticky xxxxx


----------



## caline

Well done Wrighty, keeping everything croseed for you :flower:


----------



## BizyBee

Yay for being PUPO wrighty! Wish you loads of luck. xx


Still waiting for :witch: to arrive! ugh...


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

thanks a lot everyone. getting a little bored of doing nothing and its only been 2 days. i am quite enjoying hubby running around after me. been for a gentle walk today to visit friends which was nice but other than that i have done absolutely NOTHING hubby even shouted at me for carrying a tub of butter lol like that is too heavy for me but nice to know hes thinking about me.

BizyBee - hope AF shows soon so you can get the ball rolling xxxx

caline - hows the down regging going? xxxx

ACLIO - hows everything with you? xxxx

gumb - cant believe your nearly 20 weeks whens your nxt scan? are you going to find out the sex? xxxxx

hope everyone else is doing well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gumb69

Hi Anita, our next scan is next tuesday. We are going to stay on team yellow xx

glad to hear you are taking it nice and easy. x


----------



## Lilly123

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> well im officially PUPO with 2 embryos on board. i cant believe they made it to transfer they arent perfect 1 4 cell 1 six cell for 3 day embies isnt very good at all but you never know. i havent been that positive about this anyway so at least if it doesnt work i wont be really disappointed so test date is 17th july hope it goes quick.
> 
> blue good luck with your scan and starting stims hun xxx
> 
> hope every1 else is doing ok xxxxxx

good luck hun!! fingers crossed!! just remember there is always hope.. zoe was a 2 cell embryo on day 2 and she made it!:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

thanks lilly i do have a little bit of hope. i have been reading a few stories of people getting pregnant with 3 day 4 cell, 5 cell and 6 cell embryos which has made me feel a little more positive. my 4 cell one did lose a cell so went to 3 cell but they said it was still growing (it got bk up to 4 before transfer) so they put that in. im hoping thats a sign it wants to survive the little fighter. looking at some pics of embryos and how they should look mine did look like the cells were all about the same size which is good and the nurse said there was only a little fragmentation so you never know i might get my BFP yet but it is good to know i have a fresh cycle waiting for me if i do get a BFN


----------



## Dilek

Good luck wrighty :)


----------



## peartree

Just popping by to wish all you ladies about to undergo a cycle all the luck in the world. :dust:

Wrightywales - looking forward to your BFP announcement!

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

i hope your all well

well cant believe i still have 8 days till i test. it seems to be going ded slow. ive not been doing much cos hubby wont let me. the only things hes letting me do is cook and dust im banned from everything else as he puts it lol but starting to get really bored now think i need a new hobby. i had a little bit of cramping yesterday but thats all gone now its a little early for AF cramping as AF not due for a week yet and i normally get it 2-3 days before.

ACLIO - how is your cycle going? got everything crossed that you get your BFP at the end of it xxxxx

caline - hows the down regging going? xxxxx

Dilek and peartree - hows everything with you both and your bumps? cant wait to join you ladies in preggers land hopefully it wont be long xxxxx

lilly - hope you and baby zoe are doing well. love your pic she really cute hun xxxx

gumb - whens your next scan? are you going to find out the sex??? hope everything is going well xxxxx

bizybee - hope AF has arrived so you can get started xxxx

blue - hope you stimming is going well and you have loads of nice eggies growing xxxx

wish2bmama - hope your well. when is your nxt scan? xxxxx


----------



## tansey

Wrighty dropping a load of :dust: off for you :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Wrighty, cramping is a good sign!! FX for you hun!!! :dust:

My next scan is at 12 weeks, I have to call for the apt. I just had my 9 week scan and all is well so far! 

Tansey, How are you? Looks like you are doing ICSI soon! How exciting!


----------



## wrightywales

Tansey - thanks hun good luck with your cycle in turkey xxxxx

wish2bmama - glad everything is well with both you and the twins xxxx


----------



## Lilly123

Fingers crossed Wrighty!!

Tansey - good luck for next month!!

Wish2bmama - fab news on your twins and glad all well!

Hugs and lots of fairy BFP dust to u all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## annmc30

hi ladies just thought id drop bck in 2 see how every1 is going


----------



## wrightywales

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;hi all

annmc - cant believe your 14 weeks already seems to have flown by. hope everything is going well with you and bump.

Well ive had a few more cramps today they really do feel like the :witch: is on her way. AF due Thursday so i will just have to wait and see. thinking of testing Friday instead of Saturday its only 1 day early and i will be 1 day late if AF doesnt show up by then and if i do get a BFN i will be able to chat to the nurse about my fresh cycle but on sat the hospital is only open till half 1 and not all staff are there so might not be able to get all the answers i need. so new test date 16th july if the :witch: hasnt arrived. im [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; she doesnt


----------



## ACLIO

wrighty - I've got my fingers crossed for you. I keep reading that cramping is a good sign. Have you any other symptoms?

AFM - My 4 embryos are still going strong last time I spoke to the lab they where 4/5 cells that was saturday. Not sure what they are today but there all still going strong so fingers crossed. I had abit of bad news the other day following my bloods, I'm bordering on OSSH I've got to drink even more water, wear flight socks and go back tomorrow for more tests. I pray this cycle doesn't get cancelled

xxxxxx

:dust: :dust: :dust: to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Blue12

:dust: to you ACLIO. Fight that OHSS!!! I am so happy for you to have such strong embies. I will be praying for you a quick recovery from it!


----------



## wrightywales

ACLIO - hope your cycle doesnt get cancelled :hugs::hugs: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; that everything comes bk ok tomorrow and you can go ahead with transfer.
im peeing more but i am drinking more lately and had some dizzy spells today but that could just be from the heat havent really noticed anything else

:dust::dust: to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Oh wrighty your test date is so soon!!! Can't wait! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## wrightywales

thanks blue hows things with you? xxx


----------



## Blue12

Still stimming wrighty - I honestly can't wait for that part to be over with - yuck lol. I can only imagine what the 2ww is like for ivf - long long long - I just want to know now lol - like everyone else I am sure.


----------



## wrightywales

know how you feel. are you having many side effects? i didnt really have that many. just hot flushes from the down reg drugs and just bloating and a little sore in the ovary area from the stimms so was quite lucky. 
i just want to know now but am resisting the urge to buy a test but for how long i dont know lol


----------



## peartree

Good luck Wrighty - fx for you. I had AF cramps for about 3 or 4 days before my test date and I was convinced that she was coming, but it ended up as the lil bean in me now. I hope it will be the same for you too. :hugs:

Aclio - hope you have beautiful blasties to be PUPO with today. I had borderline OHSS too, but as I didn't feel any discomfort and was peeing normally, they did the transfer anyway. Ended up with moderate OHSS but it was just discomfort for a few days, no need for hospitalisation. I hope they transfer today for you. Keep your fluid levels up. :flower:

Congrats on twins wish2bmamma!!!


----------



## wrightywales

thanks peartree. hope everything is well with you and bump xxxx

ACLIO - how did the tests go today? hope you can go ahead with transfer and your embies are still growing strong xxxxx

:(:(:(:(:( well i woke up today with 0 PMA. i am finding it so hard to be positive. i really feel like i could cry :cry::cry: i dont feel pregnant. everything i think is a pregnancy symptom can all be explained by something else. this 2ww is so much harder than my last 2. when i had my BFP last time i felt so different. if i had a test here i would do it just to get it over and done with.


----------



## Blue12

Oh wrighty hun. Millions of :hugs: I can't even imagine how hard it must be right now in the uncertain feeling. Take care of yourself and do whatever you need for you. I am holding out mountains of hope for you. :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

oh wrighty xx fx for you. are you going to test early xx


----------



## BizyBee

Wrighty, I have tons of hope for you hun... :hugs:

Aclio, hope you are PUPO!

wish2bmama, congrats on twins!

Hi blue, hope stimming is going well. xx


----------



## Doodar

Hello Ladies,

Hope your all well.

I've not been on here for an absolute age, didn't really feel that I had a lot to offer in terms of support and understanding what you were all going through. I did feel a bit out of it and have been a bit down in the dumps lately but I have renewed PMA and I am pleased to say we have finally received our first appointment and its for next Fri :happydance: which is our wedding anniversary so I am hoping that is a good sign. So looks like you will be seeing a lot more of me from now on. I can't believe we are finally getting somewhere. I am totally pooping myself though. I was shaking like a leaf when I opened the letter this morning.


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

hope everyone is well

doodar - that is great hun good luck with your appointment next friday xxx

gumb - no i will wait till friday hope your ok xxx

AFM - well feeling alot better today no where near as stressed and teary as yesterday. its amazing what a good walk in the countryside, a good night sleep and a chat with a close mate can do. im feeling a little more positive aswell so heres hoping for good news on friday xxxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

I'm finally PUPO. I have 1 blasto onboard the picture is just before ET, the other 3 didn't survive so I don't have any frosties. It's all up to this little one now. DH and I are having a sofa day and relaxing. 

I hope everyone is ok?
xxx


----------



## wrightywales

ACLIO said:


> I'm finally PUPO. I have 1 blasto onboard the picture is just before ET, the other 3 didn't survive so I don't have any frosties. It's all up to this little one now. DH and I are having a sofa day and relaxing.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok?
> xxx

congrats on being PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: wish i took a pic of mine xxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

I was given the picture by the clinic. Like an ultra sound picture xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats on being PUPO ACLIO!! Hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you with a happy ending!! xx


----------



## annmc30

wrighty fx u get your bfp soon i think my pregnancy is dragging and i still have ohss
aclio congrats on been pupo
wish2bmama congrats on the twins


----------



## Blue12

Aclio - Congrats :dust:

Wrighty - thinking of you - fxd :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Hi Girls,

I have been reading through the info from the clinic and I am a bit concered with part of it. The part that states about the increased risk of breast cancer from using the drugs. Do any of you know anymore about this. If breast cancer runs in the family will they still treat you and how high are the risks.
Hope your all good. x


----------



## wish2bmama

Doodar, I'm not sure of the stats with the meds. But I have a family history of breast cancer from my mother to my greatgrandmother and they still gave me the meds. I think a really long term use might be harmful (such as YEARS of use). But again, I'm not totally sure. Hope I helped a little! :)


----------



## Dilek

Thinking of u wrighty


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

doodar - sorry but cant help you with your question. be sure to talk to your FS and im sure they can answer any questions or concerns you may have xxxx

dilek - how are you and bump? xxx

AFM - well no sign of AF yet not even had any cramps the last 2 days. getting very nervous about testing tomorrow even getting a little scared in case i do only see 1 line. i know its only a 17% chance that it will work but its still a chance. tomorrow i will be on as soon as i can to let your all know the outcome xxxxx


----------



## annmc30

gdluck wrighty fx for 2lines 2mor x


----------



## wish2bmama

OOOO good luck wrighty!! :dust:


----------



## gumb69

good luck tomorrow wrighty xx


----------



## Blue12

Thinking of for tomorrow wrighty...:dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Wrighty!

:happydance: I am so excited. AF still hasn't shown, but I convinced my Dr. to bring me in to see what's going on. They'll check my blood work and look at my lining. If all goes well, they can start me soon. I was given a brief overview of my protocol. It should take about 6 weeks total.

BCP - 2 weeks,
Lupron - 1 week,
Stims and Lupron - about 2 weeks,
HCG trigger shot, Retrieval, Transfer a few days later (anywhere from 3-5 days)


----------



## peartree

Good luck for tomorrow, Wrighty! :dust:


----------



## ACLIO

Good luck wrighty xxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Aclio, how does it feel to be pupo? Fx for you!


----------



## Sammy2009

Ooh how exciting!!! Good luck wrighty!!!! Xxx


----------



## ACLIO

biztbee - After ET I felt like I should be walking with my legs closed together so my blasto wouldn't fall out lol silly I know but its funny what you think. I'm ok just taking it easy at home, apart from the large amounts of ironing that had piled up while going through treatment. 

How is everyone?

Sammy - long time no see, how are you? xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

ACLIO said:


> biztbee - After ET I felt like I should be walking with my legs closed together so my blasto wouldn't fall out lol silly I know but its funny what you think. I'm ok just taking it easy at home, apart from the large amounts of ironing that had piled up while going through treatment.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sammy - long time no see, how are you? xxx

Hi aclio!!! Just trying to catch up with everyones situation... Lol. I fell down the stairs and it was a really bad accident so not be around much! I'm on cd3 of stimms so far. How's you everything going well? Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## wrightywales

morning ladies

thanks everyone so much for your support but was a :bfn: for me :cry::cry: phoned liverpool and they want me to have a follow up appointment before i start my fresh cycle so hopefully have an appointment through in the few days. xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hi sammy

hope your ok after your fall and good luck with your cycle xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hi sammy
> 
> hope your ok after your fall and good luck with your cycle xxx

Hi Hun... Thanks. This year has been a right bitch and full of failures. I guess this one will be as well lol.

So sorry to hear of your bfn I was sure it would be bfp this time. My fet failed as well. I don't have much faith in that procedure although I have seen it work on occasion. 

If this and the next cycle fail we have run out of free tries so I'm just gonna go and buy another horse!!! Nuff is enuff!!! Stamp feet. Big hugs xxx


----------



## wrightywales

i didnt really have much faith with FET but did start getting a little hopeful when AF didnt show and im still not having any signs she coming yet (very strange). my nxt cycle is my last so if that dont work im thinking new house new start


----------



## ACLIO

wrighty - I'm so sorry. MAke sure you look after yourself and DH is giving you lots of support. Get yourself a nice bottle of wine and relax, you been through such alot xxxxx

Sammy - so sorry to hear about your accident, I hope your ok now and god luck with your next cycle xxx

AFM - just trying to forget about everything really and trying to stay on the positive side. I'm quiet relaxed actully OTD isn't till next week so I guess I still have panic tme to come xx


----------



## Blue12

Wrighty I am so sorry to hear your news of a bfn. Millions of :hugs:

I really hope you can have another fresh cycle again soon. :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

aww wrighty im so sorry fx u get a new start soon


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw no Wrighty... :hugs: I agree with the other ladies, I hope you can start again fresh soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Im so sorry Wrighty! Hope u can have a successfull fresh cycle soon :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Wrighty so sorry about the BFN! :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

thanks for your nice messages. i feel fine today. still waiting for AF and still no signs shes coming. im now 2 days late. hope she hurrys up. another cycle gone is 1 more closer to a fresh cycle. i hope i dont have to wait to long for a follow up appointment. the nurse did say i would have an appointment in the nxt few weeks. dont even see why i need 1 everything went well with my last fresh cycle so dont think they will wanna change anything. will have to wait and see.


----------



## Blue12

I just got home from EC - very sore - but ok. They said that I didn't have fluid in my body so we should be able to have a fresh transfer assuming fertilization goes well, which we should find out tomorrow. I got 20 eggs!


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> I just got home from EC - very sore - but ok. They said that I didn't have fluid in my body so we should be able to have a fresh transfer assuming fertilization goes well, which we should find out tomorrow. I got 20 eggs!

OMG here you are... 20 eggs????? wow thats amazing!!!!! well done hun, great news, huge amounts! What meds were you on? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Did you say before that you were kept awake? Did it hurt? I hate egg collection its the worst part... ET for me was a doddle and a walk in the park and never felt a thing but im panicking even now about this EC....:cry:


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow Blue! 20 eggs! That's amazing!


----------



## Blue12

Sammy I was on similar meds as you. I was on 100 puregon and 75 menopur.


----------



## wrightywales

Blue12 said:


> I just got home from EC - very sore - but ok. They said that I didn't have fluid in my body so we should be able to have a fresh transfer assuming fertilization goes well, which we should find out tomorrow. I got 20 eggs!

omg 20 thats great hun hope your getting lots of rest. good luck for a great fertilization report tomoz :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

blue - how was your fertilization report?? do you have a date for trasfer? xxx

sammy hope your cycles going well xxx

caline - hows things with you hun? xxx

AFM - well as of today im 4 days late. im having no signs that AF is on her way. no cramps and i normally get a little lump in my right boob which hasnt even come up. really is doing my head in now just wanna scream. aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Blue12

wrighty - i had terrible fertilization report - only 12/20 were mature and only 3 fertilized. They did 6 with icsi and 6 with ivf. 3/6 with icsi fertilized. I am waiting today to see how they are doing - I am hoping they are fighters. In the mean time I am going through my own fight as I really am not well and was in hospital last night and have to go back today for more tests.

:dust: and :hugs: to all!


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue goodluck Hun with the embie progress

Wrighty - thanks Hun...?it's going slow this time but scan is on Friday to check follies. I'm bricking it!!!


----------



## wrightywales

blue - hope them 3 little embies are growing strong. how did the tests go today and hope you feel better soon hun xxx 

sammy - good luck with scan friday hope them follies are growing nicely xxxx


----------



## Blue12

I had a litre of fluid drained today - have to go back tomorrow to see if I need to be drained again.


----------



## caline

Oh Blue, thay a lot to have drained! How are you feeling now? Any news on your embies. Good luck.


Weighty, how frustrating.for you. Hope the bitch witch shows her ugly face soon.

I'm on schedule for fet 1st week of august. Dreading the 2ww. Next scan is 28th.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi ladies

Just wanted to stop by with load of :dust: and :hugs: for you all.

Kath xx


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to wish u all tons of luck!
We are hoping to start IVF next year as i need to get well again after having surgery for my 2nd ectopic last wk. It was the 2nd in 6mths and i lost both tubes. This thread is giving me hope. Sometimes i feel so alone as all my friends and family have kids and seem to have no issues with getting pg/carrying them. I feel like a failure at times :-(
xxx


----------



## Blue12

I am out.

Hopefully I will get to do a FET in Sept - if I even have any embies left. I didn't get a report today because I was in hospital today because they thought I had a blood clot in my lung, but a CT scan ruled that out and I was sent home. I never imagined not making it to transfer due to bad fertilization and my terrible luck with health.


----------



## Sammy2009

Oh blue I'm so sorry to hear this... I cannot believe this! What a nightmare for you :(

I hope your embies make it and you can have FET September. Good luck xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Blue - I'm so sorry, I hope your feeling better and taking easy xxx


----------



## wrightywales

blue - so sorry hun hope your embies are able to be freezed for FET in september. hope your taking it easy and feel better soon :hug::hug::hug:xxxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Ah no blue :hugs: I'm sorry to hear this. Hope those embies are golden for freeze and for FET in september xx


----------



## Lilly123

Im so sorry Blue.. please take care of yourself. Hope you can have a FET when you are healthier. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello lovely ladies

hope your all well. im thinking of you all blue especially xxxx

aclio - how is your 2ww going?

thought i would give a little bit of an update on me. well im now 6 days late and still no sign what so ever that the :witch: is even coming. hoping i can get to a chemist tomorow for another test. if its a bfn i will be going straight to my GP to try and find out what the hell is going on


----------



## Sammy2009

Results of follie scan after 9 days

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well i have just been for the follie scan and i knew immediately when i saw the screen that things had improved!

I have 2 follies on the left ovary measuring 

1 x 15mm 
1 x 17.5mm 

and 10 follies on the right ovary measuring 

1 x 18mm
3 x 16mm
1 x 15mm
5 x Less than 10mm

The FS was really pleased with this (?) and I was informed that the last IVF (the one with the BFP - that i got 8 follies and two really tiny ones and not 9 like i thought)

She is stimming me for 2 more days but said that the follies were big enough now but just wants to grow them a little more and give the smaller ones chance to catch up (the ones under 10mm) so I dont know how many i will have for EC but I do know it will be at least 7. I am ok with that... i didnt expect any better.

So EC will be Tuesday 14th July @ 9am - not looking forward to that one but she said it was good that most the follies were on my right ovary as its more painful taking eggs from your left ovary (why? I don't know!) 

I spoke to her about the Progesterone giving me Cystitis and she said it can give you an infection so she prescribed me Pregnyl injections and these are only taken once every 3 days. She said they burn but once taken then you dont have to worry about it for 3 days. To be honest you could inject it with a red hot poker and I would prefer it over those disgusting dirty stodgy Progesterone suppositories which i find hard and messy to take at work 3 times a day 

Overall she had a big smile on her face and said it was a good report... she is the expert so I will tend to believe her on this one. In a way im pleased i didnt have many more, I was hoping for 10 good ones (which I could have by Tuesday) because you are kept awake here for EC and it frickin HURTS!


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Results of follie scan after 9 days
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well i have just been for the follie scan and i knew immediately when i saw the screen that things had improved!
> 
> I have 2 follies on the left ovary measuring
> 
> 1 x 15mm
> 1 x 17.5mm
> 
> and 10 follies on the right ovary measuring
> 
> 1 x 18mm
> 3 x 16mm
> 1 x 15mm
> 5 x Less than 10mm
> 
> The FS was really pleased with this (?) and I was informed that the last IVF (the one with the BFP - that i got 8 follies and two really tiny ones and not 9 like i thought)
> 
> She is stimming me for 2 more days but said that the follies were big enough now but just wants to grow them a little more and give the smaller ones chance to catch up (the ones under 10mm) so I dont know how many i will have for EC but I do know it will be at least 7. I am ok with that... i didnt expect any better.
> 
> So EC will be Tuesday 14th July @ 9am - not looking forward to that one but she said it was good that most the follies were on my right ovary as its more painful taking eggs from your left ovary (why? I don't know!)
> 
> I spoke to her about the Progesterone giving me Cystitis and she said it can give you an infection so she prescribed me Pregnyl injections and these are only taken once every 3 days. She said they burn but once taken then you dont have to worry about it for 3 days. To be honest you could inject it with a red hot poker and I would prefer it over those disgusting dirty stodgy Progesterone suppositories which i find hard and messy to take at work 3 times a day
> 
> Overall she had a big smile on her face and said it was a good report... she is the expert so I will tend to believe her on this one. In a way im pleased i didnt have many more, I was hoping for 10 good ones (which I could have by Tuesday) because you are kept awake here for EC and it frickin HURTS!

that sounds great hun. its amazing how much a couple of extra days stimming can do hopefully you will have more eggs than your expecting. good luck with EC and hope it goes well thinking of you hun xxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

well ladies

ive had a bit of a shock this morning. as im now 8 days late thought i better test again and got my :bfp: really cant believe it. im still shaking. im thinking maybe late implantation. ive got a few symptoms that started 3 days ago i have sore (.)(.)s and been have a little bit of sickness but nothing bad but OMG i really cant believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: got a scan booked for 10th august

pic not great as its on my mobile phone
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/wrighty-02/Bfp1-1.jpg


----------



## Blue12

OH wrighty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to just scream for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You deserve this so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have you called the docs? What's next? Actually - nevermind that just yet - you and your dh need to go celebrate and enjoy every minute of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Blue12 said:


> OH wrighty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to just scream for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You deserve this so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have you called the docs? What's next? Actually - nevermind that just yet - you and your dh need to go celebrate and enjoy every minute of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs:

thanks blue got scan booked for 10th of august really cant believe it


----------



## Blue12

YIPPY!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I wish there was a noise button on here lol!!!


----------



## Blue12

Wrighty - how many embies/blasts did you have trasnferred?

I hope I am as lucky as you!


----------



## caline

Waaahhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wrighty, you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am over the moon for you!!! WoW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Blue12 said:


> Wrighty - how many embies/blasts did you have trasnferred?
> 
> I hope I am as lucky as you!

i had 2 transfered. i wil be praying that your as lucky as me to but it is still early days for me yet


----------



## Blue12

Absolutely sweetie - sending all my love!!!


----------



## wrightywales

caline said:


> Waaahhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wrighty, you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am over the moon for you!!! WoW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

thanks a lot hun really cant believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance:. hows everything going with you?


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> well ladies
> 
> ive had a bit of a shock this morning. as im now 8 days late thought i better test again and got my :bfp: really cant believe it. im still shaking. im thinking maybe late implantation. ive got a few symptoms that started 3 days ago i have sore (.)(.)s and been have a little bit of sickness but nothing bad but OMG i really cant believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: got a scan booked for 10th august
> 
> pic not great as its on my mobile phone
> https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/wrighty-02/Bfp1-1.jpg

OMG THATS GREAT WRIGHTY!!!

You know when you said the other day you were late i thought that sounds like a BFP but didnt want to say anything.

So did you test before being 8 days late? How long was it saying BFN for?

Huge congrats hun, you really deserve it!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Results of follie scan after 9 days
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well i have just been for the follie scan and i knew immediately when i saw the screen that things had improved!
> 
> I have 2 follies on the left ovary measuring
> 
> 1 x 15mm
> 1 x 17.5mm
> 
> and 10 follies on the right ovary measuring
> 
> 1 x 18mm
> 3 x 16mm
> 1 x 15mm
> 5 x Less than 10mm
> 
> The FS was really pleased with this (?) and I was informed that the last IVF (the one with the BFP - that i got 8 follies and two really tiny ones and not 9 like i thought)
> 
> She is stimming me for 2 more days but said that the follies were big enough now but just wants to grow them a little more and give the smaller ones chance to catch up (the ones under 10mm) so I dont know how many i will have for EC but I do know it will be at least 7. I am ok with that... i didnt expect any better.
> 
> So EC will be Tuesday 14th July @ 9am - not looking forward to that one but she said it was good that most the follies were on my right ovary as its more painful taking eggs from your left ovary (why? I don't know!)
> 
> I spoke to her about the Progesterone giving me Cystitis and she said it can give you an infection so she prescribed me Pregnyl injections and these are only taken once every 3 days. She said they burn but once taken then you dont have to worry about it for 3 days. To be honest you could inject it with a red hot poker and I would prefer it over those disgusting dirty stodgy Progesterone suppositories which i find hard and messy to take at work 3 times a day
> 
> Overall she had a big smile on her face and said it was a good report... she is the expert so I will tend to believe her on this one. In a way im pleased i didnt have many more, I was hoping for 10 good ones (which I could have by Tuesday) because you are kept awake here for EC and it frickin HURTS!
> 
> that sounds great hun. its amazing how much a couple of extra days stimming can do hopefully you will have more eggs than your expecting. good luck with EC and hope it goes well thinking of you hun xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun so much... im very nervous of the outcome. The Menopur seems to have kick started my ovaries lol. The left is always bloody lazy though. I hope the other 5 catch up but i wont be distraught if they dont. Do you really think they might catch up? I was supposed to stop stimming today but i have to do today and tomorrow now and then the trigger on sunday. 

Hows you? ok? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> well ladies
> 
> ive had a bit of a shock this morning. as im now 8 days late thought i better test again and got my :bfp: really cant believe it. im still shaking. im thinking maybe late implantation. ive got a few symptoms that started 3 days ago i have sore (.)(.)s and been have a little bit of sickness but nothing bad but OMG i really cant believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: got a scan booked for 10th august
> 
> pic not great as its on my mobile phone
> https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/wrighty-02/Bfp1-1.jpg
> 
> OMG THATS GREAT WRIGHTY!!!
> 
> You know when you said the other day you were late i thought that sounds like a BFP but didnt want to say anything.
> 
> So did you test before being 8 days late? How long was it saying BFN for?
> 
> Huge congrats hun, you really deserve it!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks a lot hun. i only tested last friday and today. my friends said they could see a very very faint line last friday but i thought it came up after the 10 min so just thought it was an evap line cos couldnt really see any colour to it thats how faint it was. i really did believe it was a BFN thats why i phoned the hospital to tell them but omg the shock i had this morning :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Results of follie scan after 9 days
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well i have just been for the follie scan and i knew immediately when i saw the screen that things had improved!
> 
> I have 2 follies on the left ovary measuring
> 
> 1 x 15mm
> 1 x 17.5mm
> 
> and 10 follies on the right ovary measuring
> 
> 1 x 18mm
> 3 x 16mm
> 1 x 15mm
> 5 x Less than 10mm
> 
> The FS was really pleased with this (?) and I was informed that the last IVF (the one with the BFP - that i got 8 follies and two really tiny ones and not 9 like i thought)
> 
> She is stimming me for 2 more days but said that the follies were big enough now but just wants to grow them a little more and give the smaller ones chance to catch up (the ones under 10mm) so I dont know how many i will have for EC but I do know it will be at least 7. I am ok with that... i didnt expect any better.
> 
> So EC will be Tuesday 14th July @ 9am - not looking forward to that one but she said it was good that most the follies were on my right ovary as its more painful taking eggs from your left ovary (why? I don't know!)
> 
> I spoke to her about the Progesterone giving me Cystitis and she said it can give you an infection so she prescribed me Pregnyl injections and these are only taken once every 3 days. She said they burn but once taken then you dont have to worry about it for 3 days. To be honest you could inject it with a red hot poker and I would prefer it over those disgusting dirty stodgy Progesterone suppositories which i find hard and messy to take at work 3 times a day
> 
> Overall she had a big smile on her face and said it was a good report... she is the expert so I will tend to believe her on this one. In a way im pleased i didnt have many more, I was hoping for 10 good ones (which I could have by Tuesday) because you are kept awake here for EC and it frickin HURTS!
> 
> that sounds great hun. its amazing how much a couple of extra days stimming can do hopefully you will have more eggs than your expecting. good luck with EC and hope it goes well thinking of you hun xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun so much... im very nervous of the outcome. The Menopur seems to have kick started my ovaries lol. The left is always bloody lazy though. I hope the other 5 catch up but i wont be distraught if they dont. Do you really think they might catch up? I was supposed to stop stimming today but i have to do today and tomorrow now and then the trigger on sunday.
> 
> Hows you? ok? :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i hope them ovaries are working overtime the next few days hun. i really think the smaller ones will catch up hun i will be praying they do xxxxxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Holy crap wrighty!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: !!!! This is GREAT!!!! My gosh! I am so happy for you!


----------



## brumbar

Great news wrighty! Soooo please for you!
I'm still down regulating. Day 12 today...... This long protocol isn't fun, but it's all worth it when it brings the baby (or two)... X


----------



## caline

wrightywales said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> Waaahhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wrighty, you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am over the moon for you!!! WoW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
> 
> thanks a lot hun really cant believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance:. hows everything going with you?Click to expand...

So, BFN on OTD, then BFP 8 days later???

I'm getting on ok, ta. I'm down regged and now on the oestrogen with 1st scan on Thursday.

Was your FET natural or medicated? If it doeasn't work this time I'm keen to try a natural.


----------



## Lilly123

congrats wrighty!!! fabulous news!! wishing u a happy and healthy pregnancy!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

ladies - please send me your updates! Good luck!!:hugs:

*April / May 2010 Outcome *​

Oneday - :yipee::baby:
Annmc30 - :yipee::baby:

Aphrodite - :yipee::baby:

Caline - :flow::angel:

MummyIwanabe - :flow::angel:

Rachelle1975 - on hold

MissAma - :yipee::baby:

MrsR32 - 

ihavefaith - waiting to start

Sammy2009 - :flow::angel:

Aclio - ICSI to start stimms July 

Gracy004 - IVF appt mid May

Doodar - on IVF waiting list

Obe - :yipee::baby:

Brumbar - :flow::angel:

Anabanana - waiting for FET

Tickledpink - starting ICSI 20th May

Redfraggle - waiting to start ICSI

Tansey - :flow::angel:



​

*June / July 2010 / August 2010 Outcome *​

Wish2bmama -:yipee::baby::baby:

Sammy2009 - stimming

Curleysue - :angel:

Starbright - starting d/regs 20th June

Caline - FET 28 July

Wrightywhales - -:yipee::baby:

Blue12 - ET on hold

Tansey - ICSI August 2010

​​[/CENTER][/COLOR]


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Wrighty!!! :yipee:


----------



## tansey

Lilly my MAY IVF didn't work - i'm hoping my AUG one DOES work!


----------



## annmc30

omg Wrighty big congrats hope u have a happy heathly 9months gdluck for scan hun xxx


----------



## wrightywales

caline said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caline said:
> 
> 
> Waaahhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wrighty, you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am over the moon for you!!! WoW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
> 
> thanks a lot hun really cant believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance:. hows everything going with you?Click to expand...
> 
> So, BFN on OTD, then BFP 8 days later???
> 
> I'm getting on ok, ta. I'm down regged and now on the oestrogen with 1st scan on Thursday.
> 
> Was your FET natural or medicated? If it doeasn't work this time I'm keen to try a natural.Click to expand...

im not too sure my friends said they could see a very very very faint line on the first test i did but i just thought it was an evap as it was after the 10 min when they looked at it so just put it down as a BFN :dohh::dohh: it really was very hard to see i could only just see it when they pointed it out to me but didnt look like it had any colour. so really did believe it was negative


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry I've been MIA! I have good news though. They changed my protocol slightly, so it doesn't conflict with the first few days of school (beginning of Sept.) I am thrilled! :yipee: AF finally arrived a few days ago and I started taking the bcp. I already begin the Lupron on Wednesday! Then I have a scan the next week and if all looks good, I can start my stims soon after. The only issue is that I will be in Cape Cod that week so I had to find a hospital that could do my scan and send the results to my FS. I'm waiting to hear back about a possible baseline scan date of Aug. 2nd.


Huge congrats Wrighty. Over the moon for you! :happydance:

Hope you are all well ladies! xx


----------



## Doodar

Hello Ladies,

Hope your all good.

Wrighty Fantastic news on your BFP. Congratulations hun :happydance:

AFM had my first appt yesterday and looks like things are moving quicker than planned. Hubby has done another SA got to phone Mon for results and then book him in for surgical extraction. They did say they could do it in 3 weeks time but we are away on holiday (bummer) so that will be arranged for when we come back and then all being well we should be ready to start Sept time. He diagnosed me with pcos and said I'm higher risk ohss but they will monitor me. They putting me on the short protocol with cetrotide but I'm a bit confused that there is no down reg is that normal with a short protocol? sorry if I'm just being totally stupid but I thought down reg was normal part of any protocol.


----------



## caline

Hi Doodar! Great news that you will be starting soon. I have only done long protocols, but from my understanding you don't down reg with a short, just start stimming CD1, but best check with someone who has done it.

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Doodar

caline said:


> Hi Doodar! Great news that you will be starting soon. I have only done long protocols, but from my understanding you don't down reg with a short, just start stimming CD1, but best check with someone who has done it.
> 
> Good luck :flower:

Hey hunny nice to hear from you. How you doing? I see your due to have FET next month. I just can't wait to get started now its been a loooong journey but at least we are moving forward now. Good Luck with your FET.x


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy, great news on the follie report hun. :hugs: xx

Wrighty, soo excited for you hun. :happydance:

Big :hugs: and :dust: to all.

xx


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Girls

Wrighty, that's fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you!

Lilly, could you update the list to show me as pregnant with twins? Our first round of ICSI worked and we had our 12 week scan on Thursday which showed both are perfect!

Good luck to everyone going through treatment at the moment, hope to see lots of BFPs very soon 

xx


----------



## Dilek

Wrighty congrats hun, i cant believe it :) this is the best news ever


----------



## tickledpink

I don't think I've updated here... But we got a :bfp: 8th July, after testing three days early! First attempt at ICSI so it was a bit of a shock. Got our first scan (7wks) on Wednesday to check everything's ok, so we're a little nervous but very excited :D


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope evryone is well


tickledpink - huge congrats hun thats great news:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx

dilek - awwww thanks hun hope you and bump are doing well xxx

MrsR - glad 12 weeks scan went well hun xxx

Doodar - glad things are moving along nicely xxx

Bizy - good luck with starting down regging bet you cant wait to finally start xxx

thanks for all the lovely messages. well it has sunk in now and im starting to worry about every little twinge im feeling and about the fact that my boobs arent as sore as yesterday but they are still sore i know it can change from day to day but just cant seem to help worrying about it so the stress never ends but i am so happy it unbelieveable just hoping and praying that my little bean sticks and we see a little heartbeat when we go for the scan

thinking of you all xxx


----------



## gumb69

oh wrighty CONGRATULATIONS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## glitterqueen

congrats wrightywales xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

thanks so much but my bubble has been well and truly bust started bleeding this morning will update when i know more hospital have just told me to rest for now


----------



## brumbar

oh wrighty....hope it's still ok.... X


----------



## Dilek

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> thanks so much but my bubble has been well and truly bust started bleeding this morning will update when i know more hospital have just told me to rest for now

Oh hun i hope its nothing serious, if it does stop please consider prednisone. You might have natural killer cells, have a chat to your con :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gumb69

hope you are ok wrighty xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh no wrighty.. I have everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## caline

Oh Wrighty, thats tough. Keep your feet up and I hope and pray that your embie stick and the bleeding is part of the implantation process. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Caline did you get the message with my email address on it? :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Wrighty hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

hope your ok wrighty, just to let u ladys know i went for my 16wk checkup at midwife today got sent to hospital cos they couldnt find heartbeat had a scan and baby had died at 13wks im in shock i just dont know what 2 do or think


----------



## Doodar

Wrighty hope everything is ok.
Ann how awful. My thoughts are with you hunny. I just can't imagine what you must be going through. To get so far as well.X


----------



## Sammy2009

annmc30 said:


> hope your ok wrighty, just to let u ladys know i went for my 16wk checkup at midwife today got sent to hospital cos they couldnt find heartbeat had a scan and baby had died at 13wks im in shock i just dont know what 2 do or think

OMG hun i'm so so sorry........:cry::hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh no Ann.. I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Annmc30 .......... I am devastated for you. I am so sorry hun. There are not words for this. 

Millions of :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

annmc30 said:


> hope your ok wrighty, just to let u ladys know i went for my 16wk checkup at midwife today got sent to hospital cos they couldnt find heartbeat had a scan and baby had died at 13wks im in shock i just dont know what 2 do or think

so very sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: well thats the end for now anyway. im still bleeding and its quite painful just cant wait for it to be over :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sammy2009

OMFG!!!! I have just gone to collect my phone from charge and it said 6% on it.... confused since it has been on charge for the last 5 hours i stood there bewildered and then i noticed that the fecking rabbit has chewed through the wire.... TWICE!!!!

Its my only alarm clock and i have to be up at 7am and there is not enough charge to see it through the night.... bloody GREAT!

Rabbit pie for dinner tomorrow night then!!!! :grr:


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh no wrighty! :hugs: I am so very sorry to hear that. :hugs: My thoughts are with you hun xx


----------



## BizyBee

Oh no, so sad to see your updates Ann and Wrighty. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I can't believe I start the Lupron on Wednesday! Ah. My protocol is a mix between short and long. I have some bcp and down-regging, but not as long as normal. I may be stimming next week if everything goes as planned!




Congrats MrsR and Tickledpink! xx


----------



## tansey

Ann and Wrighty I'm so sorry that you both have to go through this! :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

ann and wrighty
soooooo sorry thinking of you xx


----------



## gumb69

Ann and Wrighty, i'm sorry xxx


----------



## brumbar

awww.. so sorry Ann and wrighty....

nice one Bizy! glad you managed to get everything sorted!


----------



## Sammy2009

Come on 4 leaf clover.... I have been very loyal to you, please give me some luck tomorrow! :)


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Come on 4 leaf clover.... I have been very loyal to you, please give me some luck tomorrow! :)

DEFINITELY!!! xx

Ann and Wrighty, so sorry to see your news. :hugs:

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

:cry: :cry: :cry:

Yesterday I went to the docs and found out one of my babies has died... and there is a chance that as I m/c, the other living twin might go with it. DH and I are gutted. I am praying, wishing and hoping for our living baby to make it. :hissy:


----------



## Sammy2009

wish2bmama said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Yesterday I went to the docs and found out one of my babies has died... and there is a chance that as I m/c, the other living twin might go with it. DH and I are gutted. I am praying, wishing and hoping for our living baby to make it. :hissy:

Hun. I am so sorry to hear this... sadly i read about this happening a lot and much as I would love to have twins (always been a facination and dream i have had) I worry so much about this sort of thing. I sometimes think I would worry enough about one let alone two. I would feel less worried about one.My doctor has warned me of the complications of two embies making it and that it could lead to huge complications. He never wanted to transfer two embies but i insisted.

I cannot imagine how you are feeling but i have lost a child myself so i can sympathise on how awful it is. Prayers for your other little one, take care. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gumb69

wish2bmama - i pray your other baby will be ok xx when will you know xx


----------



## Lilly123

Im so sorry Ann and Wrighty! Thinking of u:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wish2bmama - praying your little one holds on!! xx hugs::hugs::hugs


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks ladies, we will know a lot more on the 3rd when we have an apt with a high risk ob. 

Dh's work has been great. They gave him today and tomorrow off to take care of me.


----------



## BizyBee

wish2bmama said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Yesterday I went to the docs and found out one of my babies has died... and there is a chance that as I m/c, the other living twin might go with it. DH and I are gutted. I am praying, wishing and hoping for our living baby to make it. :hissy:

Oh hun. I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

thnx ladys i was in hospital yesterday just got out this morning gave birth to baby at 1:37pm was the worst thing ive had to do then round 5pm the nurse brought baby to me in a little basket they'd taken photos for me which was very nice,

wish2bmama sorry to hear your loss just hope your other baby is a fighter x


----------



## Blue12

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

annmc30 said:


> thnx ladys i was in hospital yesterday just got out this morning gave birth to baby at 1:37pm was the worst thing ive had to do then round 5pm the nurse brought baby to me in a little basket they'd taken photos for me which was very nice,
> 
> wish2bmama sorry to hear your loss just hope your other baby is a fighter x

So sorry hun... i really feel for you......:cry:


----------



## BizyBee

Still thinking of you Wrighty, Ann, and Wish2b... :hugs:

Sammy & Blue, hope your appointments went well today!


----------



## gumb69

i'm so sorry wrighty, ann and wish2bmama. i feel sick in my stomach for you xx


----------



## gumb69

sammy- what's happening with you know?
i see pupo with twins. when is your test date, hope you are doing ok x


----------



## wish2bmama

Soooo sorry Ann... :cry:


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> sammy- what's happening with you know?
> i see pupo with twins. when is your test date, hope you are doing ok x

Hi gumb!!!

I had the ET today. In general the ivf could have been much better. got 5 eggs (pretty small amount) 3 fertilised and two embies were transferred today. One grade 1 and one grade 2... Excellent embies! Third one they will check tomorrow to see if it can freeze. My lining was thick so, well nothing more I can do but wait now! Official test date around 14th august but I will never be able to wait until then!!!! Xxx


----------



## gumb69

oh best of luck Sammy. i'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi ladies, can I join this thread? I've been on the July thread but missed this one until now. I had my ET today with one little embie put back. We are shocked that we got this far as I had a poor response with only 4 eggs, but 3 embies in the end. Still hasn't sunk in that I'm in the 2ww. It's just a waiting game now I guess.....


----------



## wrightywales

annmc30 said:


> thnx ladys i was in hospital yesterday just got out this morning gave birth to baby at 1:37pm was the worst thing ive had to do then round 5pm the nurse brought baby to me in a little basket they'd taken photos for me which was very nice,
> 
> wish2bmama sorry to hear your loss just hope your other baby is a fighter x

so sorry hun thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

wish2bmama said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Yesterday I went to the docs and found out one of my babies has died... and there is a chance that as I m/c, the other living twin might go with it. DH and I are gutted. I am praying, wishing and hoping for our living baby to make it. :hissy:

so sorry to hear your news hun hope the other baby is doing well and growing strong xxxx


----------



## caline

Oh ladies, Some really sad news. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. Sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, ann, wrighty and mamma.


----------



## peartree

Wrighty, Annmc - I'm really sorry to hear of your sad news. Thinking of you during this difficult time. :hugs:

W2bmamma - I pray that your other twin hangs on and grows big and strong. x

:dust: to all in their 2WW. Lashings of 4 leaf luck! :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Im so sorry Ann for what you had to go through :hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of u at this difficult time :hugs:

Good luck Sammy and BabyChristie :hugs:


----------



## caline

Oh lilly, Zoe is so gorgeous! Bless her!
What is NTNP?


----------



## gumb69

caline said:


> Oh lilly, Zoe is so gorgeous! Bless her!
> What is NTNP?

Hi Caline, i think NTNP, is not trying not pregnant x


----------



## Sammy2009

Not Trying Not Preventing....


----------



## caline

Oh. I see. Thanks Sammy. :thumbup:


----------



## gumb69

THanks Sammy xx duh!!!!

how are you holding up? x


----------



## Lilly123

caline said:


> Oh lilly, Zoe is so gorgeous! Bless her!
> What is NTNP?

thanks hun... sammy is right.. we will let nature happen if it happens it happens for a brother or sister for zoe..... but we would need a miracle lol so if we did want no 2 i am sure we would have to do IVF again, otherwise we will just be happy with 1 ... but we will see what happens!! FX for you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Aww me? I'm going mental with frustration... I only went and bought myself some nice FRER 6 days early and i can't use them! This time I decided to take the pregnyl injection every 3 days and the last injection is Thursday. You have to leave 5 days for 1500 IE to leave your body so that's Tuesday... I'm due AF the day before! Gutted.com I don't get to play with my new toy and I have never tried FRER before either! Humphhh... I'm so impatient it's driving me mad!

(well you did ask....) lol


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, back from the docs. Baby A is doing really well and measuring perfect. He says there are no guarantees, but there is less of a chance for issues now. Baby B's sac is being absorbed but the baby is not. So I will give birth to both of them. It's kinda weird.. carrying one living and one not.. but I am glad they will be born together. I still just can't believe we lost Baby B.. it just doesn't seem real. 

The baby was sucking his/her thumb! It was adorable. And was a perfect wiggle worm.


----------



## BizyBee

Had my appointment today and it went well. I am stopping the pill and continuing the Lupron for the next few days. Then, I start stimming (Gonal F) on Friday! :happydance: I also have to drop the Lupron dose down and start Dexamethesone. Both hubby and I have to take ZMax (an antibiotic) on Friday also. So excited to move on!

I'm still away so can't read back to see how everyone is. Hope all is well ladies! xx


----------



## annmc30

wish2bmama thats great news about baby a sorry about the loss of baby b i know how u feel x


----------



## gumb69

wish2bmama- i'm so glad your other baby is doing ok xx

Sammy- it's easier said than done not to test. i was on the pregynl injections and i used to get false positives up until the day before my official test date, so don't torture yourself xxxxx


----------



## brumbar

wish2bmama... so sorry hun!!!!! ... but glad baby A is doing well! 

me....errrrm...egg collection delayed now, follies need to grow a bit more.... oh well...


----------



## wrightywales

wish2bmama said:


> Well, back from the docs. Baby A is doing really well and measuring perfect. He says there are no guarantees, but there is less of a chance for issues now. Baby B's sac is being absorbed but the baby is not. So I will give birth to both of them. It's kinda weird.. carrying one living and one not.. but I am glad they will be born together. I still just can't believe we lost Baby B.. it just doesn't seem real.
> 
> The baby was sucking his/her thumb! It was adorable. And was a perfect wiggle worm.

glad everything was ok with baby A hope your taking things easy hun xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

BizyBee said:


> Had my appointment today and it went well. I am stopping the pill and continuing the Lupron for the next few days. Then, I start stimming (Gonal F) on Friday! :happydance: I also have to drop the Lupron dose down and start Dexamethesone. Both hubby and I have to take ZMax (an antibiotic) on Friday also. So excited to move on!
> 
> I'm still away so can't read back to see how everyone is. Hope all is well ladies! xx

great news bizy good luck with stimming friday xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Aww me? I'm going mental with frustration... I only went and bought myself some nice FRER 6 days early and i can't use them! This time I decided to take the pregnyl injection every 3 days and the last injection is Thursday. You have to leave 5 days for 1500 IE to leave your body so that's Tuesday... I'm due AF the day before! Gutted.com I don't get to play with my new toy and I have never tried FRER before either! Humphhh... I'm so impatient it's driving me mad!
> 
> (well you did ask....) lol

hope the time flys hun. xxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hope everyone else is well

AFM - phoned the hospital again this morning and they have told i have to phone them on the first day of my next cycle to make arrangements for my last fresh cycle :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so hopefully be end september beginning october when i start i will know more in about 3 weeks so hopefully wont be too long til and will be on the ivf rollercoaster again and i cant wait :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## brumbar

great news wrighty!YAY

ladies...change of plans AGAIN!!!! i'm coasting now ...i.e they stopped my poxy fsh as estrogen high and I can't trigger until it falls down to whatever they think it should be.... bummer...who the heck gets OHHS on 225 gonal????? this is weird! 
i have to go for blood test AGAIN tomorrow am!
aaaaaaaaa i want to scream!


----------



## Blue12

Oh Brumbar sorry to hear that - I hope the levels come down quick. I was not on much stims at all and ended up with OHSS....fxd for you hun - I will be thinking of you.
:hugs:


----------



## brumbar

This is a mild dose!!! One lower and i'll be on the minimum (which i was last time)!ohhs Is not supposed to happen at all! Hope they thell me what's going on! They tough i need more gonal, so i bought some, then after the blood they told me not to inject- follies are getting excited and are producing lots of estrogen. I'm not even bloated, nothing! Nada! On the positive, we now know what "coasting" is. Apparently there's a coasting protocol for ladies with pcos and it helps them prevent ohss, but prolonged coasting is tought to be bad for egg quality on an antagonist protocol. 
I'll just wait and see i guess.... X


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Aww me? I'm going mental with frustration... I only went and bought myself some nice FRER 6 days early and i can't use them! This time I decided to take the pregnyl injection every 3 days and the last injection is Thursday. You have to leave 5 days for 1500 IE to leave your body so that's Tuesday... I'm due AF the day before! Gutted.com I don't get to play with my new toy and I have never tried FRER before either! Humphhh... I'm so impatient it's driving me mad!
> 
> (well you did ask....) lol
> 
> hope the time flys hun. xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun... its dragging though :dohh:

Good luck with starting the new cycle... 3weeks is not long at all (but the 2WW is!!! lol) :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Aww me? I'm going mental with frustration... I only went and bought myself some nice FRER 6 days early and i can't use them! This time I decided to take the pregnyl injection every 3 days and the last injection is Thursday. You have to leave 5 days for 1500 IE to leave your body so that's Tuesday... I'm due AF the day before! Gutted.com I don't get to play with my new toy and I have never tried FRER before either! Humphhh... I'm so impatient it's driving me mad!
> 
> (well you did ask....) lol
> 
> hope the time flys hun. xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun... its dragging though :dohh:
> 
> Good luck with starting the new cycle... 3weeks is not long at all (but the 2WW is!!! lol) :hugs:Click to expand...

i think all my 2wws have dragged. it wont be long and tuesday will soon be here got everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## wrightywales

brumbar said:


> great news wrighty!YAY
> 
> ladies...change of plans AGAIN!!!! i'm coasting now ...i.e they stopped my poxy fsh as estrogen high and I can't trigger until it falls down to whatever they think it should be.... bummer...who the heck gets OHHS on 225 gonal????? this is weird!
> i have to go for blood test AGAIN tomorrow am!
> aaaaaaaaa i want to scream!

hoe your levels come down quick hun so you can have your trigger xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello all

hope your all well

caline - hows your FET going fx crossed you get your bfp xxx

blue - how r u hun? xxx

AFM - well im getting all excited for my next cycle really cant wait to find out when i have to pick up the drugs and start jabbing myself. i know AF will probably be a little late this month but hope she dont leave me waiting to long.

good luck to all :dust: xxx


----------



## Blue12

Wrighty - I have been thinking about how you are doing? :hugs: I am glad you are so excited to get started.

I am just in limbo waiting for the next af to get started for my FET cycle. Very up and down days. High hopes and sad and fearful days. I really wish I could have had my fresh cycle as planned.


----------



## tansey

Wish2bmama - I am so sorry you have lost one of the twins :cry: I'm glad that one baby is ok though but it must be such a mix of emotions for you. Big :hugs: hun!

Ann I'm so sorry for what you have had to go through, I hope you are coping ok hun :hugs:

Wrighty so glad you are ready for a fresh cycle and I wish you loads of luck! :dust:

Sammy hope you're hanging in there, surely not long no? Everything crossed! :dust:

Caline where are you up to with your FET? Loads of luck hun! :dust:

HI to everyone else :wave:

AFM I'm on day 8 of stims. Have had dose upped twice and on tabs to plumb up lining, so it's been harder than last time so far but helps that i am on holiday doing it. ;)


----------



## brumbar

Hey ladies! Just stopping to say hi!

Tansey, you'll be just fine my love, i keep everything x-ed for you! I guess you'll be triggering on sunday probably
!!!sorry you finding it harder than last time, but as you say, the holiday helps!

X
Wrighty, Blue! Hope you get to start soon! 
Caline, you had two little blasties put on board yesterday, didn't you! Now hatch little ones and implant!
Those in the 2ww, hope you're still sane! 
Hi to everyone else!
AFM, the coasting did the trick and kept my estrogen at bay at 9200 (high risk ohss when estrogen at 10000) so i triggered last night ready for EC tomorrow!


----------



## caline

Wrighty, wishing you so much luck for your up and coming cycle. :hugs:

Brum, best of luck for EC, the coasting did the trick then! Great!

Wishtobe, so glad your remaining baby is doing ok. It must be a hard situation to be in. I cared for a woman recently who had the same thing, lost a twin at around 14 weeks. I delievered her bouncing baby boy, and her tiny little twin. I'm happy to tell you more if it would help. PM me?

Tansey, stims and tabs, thats cool. Any idea when EC might be?

AFM, transfer yesterday of 2 blasties. Not too smooth as the nurse had problems getting the catheter through me cervix! Don't know why, as last 2 transfers went very smoothly :growlmad: I had some mild cramping, but as far as I can remember that was before the embies were transfered.

OTD 16th, so 10 days time. :thumbup:


----------



## tansey

Good Caline :dust:

Brum great news! :dust:


----------



## wrightywales

caline said:


> Wrighty, wishing you so much luck for your up and coming cycle. :hugs:
> 
> Brum, best of luck for EC, the coasting did the trick then! Great!
> 
> Wishtobe, so glad your remaining baby is doing ok. It must be a hard situation to be in. I cared for a woman recently who had the same thing, lost a twin at around 14 weeks. I delievered her bouncing baby boy, and her tiny little twin. I'm happy to tell you more if it would help. PM me?
> 
> Tansey, stims and tabs, thats cool. Any idea when EC might be?
> 
> AFM, transfer yesterday of 2 blasties. Not too smooth as the nurse had problems getting the catheter through me cervix! Don't know why, as last 2 transfers went very smoothly :growlmad: I had some mild cramping, but as far as I can remember that was before the embies were transfered.
> 
> OTD 16th, so 10 days time. :thumbup:

good luck hun got everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## annmc30

gdluck every1, ive got to wait til the 12th oct for test results on baby to see if we can start again


----------



## Sammy2009

tansey said:


> Wish2bmama - I am so sorry you have lost one of the twins :cry: I'm glad that one baby is ok though but it must be such a mix of emotions for you. Big :hugs: hun!
> 
> Ann I'm so sorry for what you have had to go through, I hope you are coping ok hun :hugs:
> 
> Wrighty so glad you are ready for a fresh cycle and I wish you loads of luck! :dust:
> 
> Sammy hope you're hanging in there, surely not long no? Everything crossed! :dust:
> 
> Caline where are you up to with your FET? Loads of luck hun! :dust:
> 
> HI to everyone else :wave:
> 
> AFM I'm on day 8 of stims. Have had dose upped twice and on tabs to plumb up lining, so it's been harder than last time so far but helps that i am on holiday doing it. ;)

Hi Tans.... I have been following yout Turkey adventure, it all sounds very nice.... holiday and IVF combined. Much better than staying at home for it! ha ha.

Ohh its driving me mad now not knowing if the lines are the meds or for real. My symptoms are mirroring my last pregnancy, not the cramps and twinges and stuff.. thats all from the meds but the fact that I can smell this smell on me.... I have never smelt it before or after my last pregancy but all the way through it and its back!!!! No matter how much i shower or dowse myself in perfume i can smell it like before. Also my teeth have become sensitive over the last couple of days and this happened before as well. I feel nauseus on and off and i'm getting dizzy spells which i have never had before i must admit... nearly fell over yesterday! :wacko: Testing shows at 10dpo two lines but this could be the meds. Normally for me a test would show a clear result by now as a CB Digi brought up pregnant at 10dpo last time but i cant take anything for granted... the next couple of days are crucial as if that line disappears now then its failed because I am off the medication so the lines should be getting darker if im pregnant. Im really worried.

Good luck with your IVF and i hope you get your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

sammy hope the lines get darker over the next few days hun. praying that that this is it for you xxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> sammy hope the lines get darker over the next few days hun. praying that that this is it for you xxxx


Me too... or just stay there and not disappear will be appreciated!!! :haha:


----------



## gumb69

fx for you Sammy
when was your last pregynl injection x


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> fx for you Sammy
> when was your last pregynl injection x

It was yesterday morning at 7am.... i have copied this from the July thread... what do you think girls? Nothing is for definite of course at this stage.

Well make of it what you will... i have updated in my LTTTC Journal with intricate details but the top test is with FMU this morning and the bottom test was taken about an hour ago with 30 minute wee.... No meds taken since 7am yesterday morning so the line (if its meds induced) should get fainter as the days go on (as my pictures in my journal show it doing, its boosted every 3rd day) Also FMU should show the strongest line if it was the meds BUT the strongest line is this evening.... i wonder if this is the HCG doubling now? Let me know what you think. I'm 10dpo (equivalent) or 11dpo actually as i only have a 27 day cycle (sometimes 26 days) and at this point last pregnancy is when a HPT showed positive... also a digi!!!! AF due Monday


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> fx for you Sammy
> when was your last pregynl injection x
> 
> It was yesterday morning at 7am.... i have copied this from the July thread... what do you think girls? Nothing is for definite of course at this stage.
> 
> Well make of it what you will... i have updated in my LTTTC Journal with intricate details but the top test is with FMU this morning and the bottom test was taken about an hour ago with 30 minute wee.... No meds taken since 7am yesterday morning so the line (if its meds induced) should get fainter as the days go on (as my pictures in my journal show it doing, its boosted every 3rd day) Also FMU should show the strongest line if it was the meds BUT the strongest line is this evening.... i wonder if this is the HCG doubling now? Let me know what you think. I'm 10dpo (equivalent) or 11dpo actually as i only have a 27 day cycle (sometimes 26 days) and at this point last pregnancy is when a HPT showed positive... also a digi!!!! AF due Monday
> 
> View attachment 105598Click to expand...

second is defo darker so im thinking thats your HCG rising hun. i really hope this is it for you hun xxxx


----------



## gumb69

the second is def darker sammy x
please try not to test for a few days, i don't want to be a debbie downer but i used to do it every month after my pregynl injections and i used to get false positives up until the day before my officialtest date.
i really hope this is it, and i'm sorry if it sounds like i'm quashing you, i dont' mean too xx


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> the second is def darker sammy x
> please try not to test for a few days, i don't want to be a debbie downer but i used to do it every month after my pregynl injections and i used to get false positives up until the day before my officialtest date.
> i really hope this is it, and i'm sorry if it sounds like i'm quashing you, i dont' mean too xx

Yes I have had them too off the trigger but it's just weird that the test this morning was so light and I haven't taken any meds and it's darker... The meds can only be weakening now surely? I've not had a test that strong all the way through my meds and I've tested 7dpo and 8 dpo and a few hours after the injection. I suppose it's a "watch this space" one lol. After the first trigger I did with ivf the 10,000mg injection was out of my system in 4 days and I tested BFN then at 10 dpo I tested BFP. I think if 10,000 can leave my system in 4 days that 1500 mg should be gone in 1.5 days. They say it leaves normally at 1000 mgs per day although it never took me 10 days to rid of the 10000 mgs shot, it took 4! Oh well onward... I'll know for sure if AF is not here Monday/Tuesday xxx


----------



## tansey

Looking good Sammy! :dust:
Can I ask why you take pregynl - i just wondered if it's something i should ask for?


----------



## gumb69

oh sammy soo exciting.xxxx

tansey- the pregynl is to increase your progesterone levels. it's often a cause of miscarriage is low progesterone after ovulation or transfer. low progesterone causes you to shed your lining and you need a thick lining. helps implantation as well. xx


----------



## Sammy2009

tansey said:


> Looking good Sammy! :dust:
> Can I ask why you take pregynl - i just wondered if it's something i should ask for?

It works exactly the same as the progesterone suppositories like gumbo said but I can't take the suppositories as they give me cystitis. I have taken the pessaries twice before, once with my first ivf - bfp. They stopped doing the injections at my hospital cos people said they were really painful. Both work as well as each other but the injections can sting like hell... I had no choice though! Lol x


----------



## gumb69

i'm back on the suppositories (cyclogest400mg) twice a day. my progesterone levels dropped and at risk of going into early labour xx

did you test today Sammy x


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> i'm back on the suppositories (cyclogest400mg) twice a day. my progesterone levels dropped and at risk of going into early labour xx
> 
> did you test today Sammy x

Yes hun:blush:

The lines are still there... Did two tests and they were both the same completely visible but my phone was flat and DD has the camera in Spain. They are a bit dried out now but will see if I can get a picture of them.xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. It has begun! Yesterday I took Lupron, Gonal F, Dexamethesone, Zithromax, Aspirin, and Prenatal/DHA vitamins. The only med that made me feel awful was the anti-biotic (ZMax). It was a nasty liquid that made me nauseous and sweaty at night. Thankfully, that's only a one day treatment! 

Hope all is well with you girls. Good luck Sammy!
Gumb, sorry you have to take prog. xx


----------



## caline

Sammy, have emailed you before I saw this post. I think its too late to be getting lines from meds. I'm thinking you've got your bfp. Especially with increased smell. I had that with my bfp. I personally think this is it for you!


----------



## Sammy2009

Hey chic!!! 10,000 ie left my system in 4 days last time so I don't think they will still be there either. Two lines again today and this afternoon thick pink line which was darker than this morning... Come on 4 leaf clover work your magic!!!! I hope your right Caline... I've emailed you xxx


----------



## Lilly123

Fingers crossed Sammy!! Sounds good!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Lilly123 said:


> Fingers crossed Sammy!! Sounds good!!:hugs::hugs:

It would be pretty cruel and ridiculous to have lines and not have a BFP at the end of it.... we all know that these things "do" happen though... i just hope that they dont happen to me!

Every morning i wake up and do a test and think OMG if those lines disappear ive had it... at the equivalent of 12dpo and AF due in 48 hours, if those lines are not there tomorrow then i guess its all over. HCG should be strong enough to produce lines now if i was pregnant... im going into self denial!


----------



## gumb69

stop those thoughts Sammy xxx
the two lines will be there tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Lilly123

Sammy2009 said:


> Lilly123 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed Sammy!! Sounds good!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> It would be pretty cruel and ridiculous to have lines and not have a BFP at the end of it.... we all know that these things "do" happen though... i just hope that they dont happen to me!
> 
> Every morning i wake up and do a test and think OMG if those lines disappear ive had it... at the equivalent of 12dpo and AF due in 48 hours, if those lines are not there tomorrow then i guess its all over. HCG should be strong enough to produce lines now if i was pregnant... im going into self denial!Click to expand...

send us some pics of the lovely two dark lines from today!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

OMG Lilly i nearly had a small heart attack this morning... I just got up to POAS (nothing new there then - i am surprised I havent constantly got sticks sticking out my foof!) and i peed and it was blank.... the EC was blank and so i waited and waited and the god damn thing was blank!!!!! I'm like OH NO! DON'T DO THIS TO ME NOW!!!!

In a frantic state of shock... prodding my boobs to see if they were still sore i ripped open a FRER and thought, well its now or never because if this is blank as well then its all over basically!

Thank god for small mercies.... it brought up this:-



This SURELY can't still be meds... i am due AF tomorrow!!!!! I have not taken any since Thursday morning at 7am and that was only 1500IU of Pregnly, its a weak solution!

I am not a big expert on FRER, i have never taken one in my life i usuallly test with CB Digitals. Does this look positive? The EC finally decided to show some crappy half hearted attempt at a line which i would imagine would not even photograph and i'm not going to try either! :haha:


----------



## tansey

Hope this is it for you Sammy! :dust:


----------



## gumb69

i can see the second line xx
when is your official test date xx


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> i can see the second line xx
> when is your official test date xx

Well you think on the day of AF wouldn't you? But nooooo not my hospital. My OTD is 5 days after AF is due on 14th august. I think that is being just a little bit over precausious personally lol.


----------



## gumb69

oh man!!! only a few more sleeps though till your official test date. will they put you on the progesterone supplements. ANy chance you can get a sneaky Hcg test in your doctors xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> oh man!!! only a few more sleeps though till your official test date. will they put you on the progesterone supplements. ANy chance you can get a sneaky Hcg test in your doctors xxx

I've already taken the progesterone supplements! Lol. That's what the pregnyl was... It forced my ovaries to produce progesterone to support a pregnancy. As soon as you are pregnant then the foetus is causing your body to produce it's own progesterone which is why I have stopped the medication last week. I was panicking last ivf that they were not prescribing it for long enough but the hospital assured me that there is no need to take it any longer as progesterone will only delay the obvious if you are going to miscarry... It won't stop it from happening and that your body will produce it's own progesterone.


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> oh man!!! only a few more sleeps though till your official test date. will they put you on the progesterone supplements. ANy chance you can get a sneaky Hcg test in your doctors xxx

I don't think they even check the HCG here in holland you just take your own test and then they book you in for a scan at 8 weeks! They don't do blood tests or hcg tests for pregnancy. It's really different to other countries... You don't even get anaesthetised for EC here or gas and air when you give birth and we pay medical insurance of 150 euros each a month for that pleasure... Hideous isn't it? :(


----------



## Lilly123

I can see the second line hun!! Oh my gosh I really hope this is it! It cant be the progesterone surely?? I thought it was only the HCG injection that would cause a false positive! Fingers crossed!! Cant you get a private blood test done for HCG?

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Sammy2009 said:


> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> oh man!!! only a few more sleeps though till your official test date. will they put you on the progesterone supplements. ANy chance you can get a sneaky Hcg test in your doctors xxx
> 
> I don't think they even check the HCG here in holland you just take your own test and then they book you in for a scan at 8 weeks! They don't do blood tests or hcg tests for pregnancy. It's really different to other countries... You don't even get anaesthetised for EC here or gas and air when you give birth and we pay medical insurance of 150 euros each a month for that pleasure... Hideous isn't it? :(Click to expand...

thats ridiculous!!


----------



## gumb69

its amazing how places do things differently. i injected 4 times after i ovulated with pregynl. then when i got my BFP i went straight on the cyclogest pressaries 400mg twice daily up until about 14 weeks. even though at that point my progesterone was very high they still wouldn't take me off the cyclogest until i got past 14 weeks.
i'm back on them again now as my progesterone has nose dived.
it's amazing how places differ. xx
can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for youx


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> its amazing how places do things differently. i injected 4 times after i ovulated with pregynl. then when i got my BFP i went straight on the cyclogest pressaries 400mg twice daily up until about 14 weeks. even though at that point my progesterone was very high they still wouldn't take me off the cyclogest until i got past 14 weeks.
> i'm back on them again now as my progesterone has nose dived.
> it's amazing how places differ. xx
> can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for youx

This is what always worries me the fact that they don't use progesterone any longer than... Well last Thursday. I have some here left over from my last cycle since I requested the injection instead... Do you think I should use it? I know if I ask the hospital they will say no! I stopped the pessaries at the same time with my last ivf and never miscarried.. Not every pregnancy is the same though obviously. Xxx


----------



## gumb69

it's up to you, i personally would use them, only because i know i have low progesterone and when i first got my BFP it was low, then i was on the cyclogest and it rocketed. then it was through the roof as my body started to naturally produce it and they wouldn't pull me of the cyclogest till i got past 14 weeks. it's entirely up to you. xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Lilly123 said:


> I can see the second line hun!! Oh my gosh I really hope this is it! It cant be the progesterone surely?? I thought it was only the HCG injection that would cause a false positive! Fingers crossed!! Cant you get a private blood test done for HCG?
> 
> xxx:hugs:

Hey... It is the hcg injection Hun but a really mild version of it. It's only 1500 iu so it should be out by now. Rightfully it would be boosted today as it would be considered too weak to still be effective but I finished the meds last week. the tests are getting stronger and not weaker so surely it can't be the meds? Sadly they don't offer tests for hcg here... They never do blood tests for pregnancy. You just take you hpt and if it's bfp you get a scan at 8 weeks and if it's not you get nothing... Lol. Nice eh? xxx


----------



## gumb69

sammy - did you test today xxx


----------



## tansey

Any news Sammy? :dust:


----------



## Sammy2009

Yes girls I did and still two lines... I only used a IC and took a pic but I can't upload it cos the frigging rabbit has chewed through the laptop cable and now it's flat and our new charger is not here till tomorrow! It's now in the garden digging a huge hole... OH is really mad and thinks the rabbit is a bloody nut job!

AF was due today but nothing yet. Will do a FRER tomorrow (if I get that far!) xxx


----------



## gumb69

i eagerly await tomorrows test xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Sammy looking good - can't wait for todays update! :dust:

I had EC today and got 6 eggs which is what we had last time and a bit of a bonus as doc thought there would only be 4. Just hope they are better quality than last time! :dust:


----------



## gumb69

great news Tansey about the 6 eggs! How much longer are you in Turkey for?

Sammy - any news xx


----------



## BizyBee

I'm back home and have had a chance to go back a few pages. Sammy, that's very exciting news. Can't wait to see your FRER. Tansey, fab news that you have 6 eggs! FX for excellent quality.

Things went well at my scan yesterday. My estradiol level is above 300. I have many follicles on both ovaries (16 left, 22 right) but most are small. I had about 4-5 that were getting close to the 1cm range. The Dr. told me to continue the same dose of Gonal F and Lupron. I also have to continue with the Dexamethesone and Aspirin. Can't wait to see how things change by tomorrow! I still feel great. I have had no side effects (other than an occasional hot flash at night). I'm on a really low dose, so that may be helping.


----------



## Sammy2009

BizyBee said:


> I'm back home and have had a chance to go back a few pages. Sammy, that's very exciting news. Can't wait to see your FRER. Tansey, fab news that you have 6 eggs! FX for excellent quality.
> 
> Things went well at my scan yesterday. My estradiol level is above 300. I have many follicles on both ovaries (16 left, 22 right) but most are small. I had about 4-5 that were getting close to the 1cm range. The Dr. told me to continue the same dose of Gonal F and Lupron. I also have to continue with the Dexamethesone and Aspirin. Can't wait to see how things change by tomorrow! I still feel great. I have had no side effects (other than an occasional hot flash at night). I'm on a really low dose, so that may be helping.

Great number of follies! :thumbup:

Tans, Gumb and Bizybee - I took a FRER today and it was much lighter... panicking i went to the shop before work and bought a CB Digi and it brought up PREGNANT but im still worried about the FRER going light on me and also a EC would not bring up hardly a line! Dont know if the meds are now out and the tests lighter because of that. I dont know what to think really.... :dohh:


----------



## gumb69

looks like we have to wait again Sammy xxx


----------



## Lilly123

great news tansey!! FX for good fertilisation!!

Hoping for good news sammy!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## tansey

gumb69 said:


> great news Tansey about the 6 eggs! How much longer are you in Turkey for?
> 
> Sammy - any news xx

We fly home the morning fo 19th so we are lucky because some of the 2ww is here and I can go to the clinic for progesterone shots and meds. We go back tomorrow morning to find out the fertilisation report.

Sammy - this is very confusing for you! I think the only thing you can do is keep testing. What do the clinic have to say about it? :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

tansey - it is great that some of your 2 ww can be taken up sunbathing!!

Sammy - any news xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

gumb69 said:


> tansey - it is great that some of your 2 ww can be taken up sunbathing!!
> 
> Sammy - any news xxx

Well still an ic was bfn today I spoke to a girl on here today that told me she tested every day and never got a bfp on one until 21dpo! However a digi brought up a bfp around af time... I have read this happening a lot now. Still worried though. I have an apt at the midwifery tonight so I will ask about getting a beta. Tomorrow I will test again with a digi. Still no af though and I'm not going to believe a IC over a CB digi that's for sure! Onward... Lol xxx


----------



## gumb69

Let us know how you get on with the midwife tonight x


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> gumb69 said:
> 
> 
> tansey - it is great that some of your 2 ww can be taken up sunbathing!!
> 
> Sammy - any news xxx
> 
> Well still an ic was bfn today I spoke to a girl on here today that told me she tested every day and never got a bfp on one until 21dpo! However a digi brought up a bfp around af time... I have read this happening a lot now. Still worried though. I have an apt at the midwifery tonight so I will ask about getting a beta. Tomorrow I will test again with a digi. Still no af though and I'm not going to believe a IC over a CB digi that's for sure! Onward... Lol xxxClick to expand...

Sammy,

I have been reading your story through a few threads, and now I'm just dying to know what the digi says!!! And what a blood test might reveal!!! And I'm on the edge of my seat, heart pounding, everytime I see your posts. You *have* to be pregnant! with twins! :happydance::happydance:

Hoping for a joyous end to your 2ww,
I am most sincerely,
Your stalker,
Mercyme :winkwink:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I just received the results of my bloods and scan. My estradiol is up to 718. I have lots of small follicles but some have become dominant. I have 3 follies on my left (11mm) and 6 follies on my right (3 that are 11mm and 3 that are 13mm). So far everything looks good. The Dr. is pleased with that and told me to continue the same dose of Gonal F (75 units). I am glad I'm responding well but don't have side effects! Today was the first time I could feel my ovaries a little though. I have another scan/blood test on Friday. They think I may be looking at EC by the end of next week! :happydance:


Hope your midwife appt. goes well Sammy!


----------



## Lilly123

fingers crossed Sammy.. from another stalker!! Really hope for some good news for you!:hugs:

Good luck Tansey and BizzyBee :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

Sammy - i have a knot in my stomach for you? well ! xxxxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Nothing to report today. I have some slight cramping in my lower back and I'm having an occasional twinge on my ovaries, but that's it. I have another scan and blood test tomorrow.

Sammy, sending loads of hugs... :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Wow i have two of my very own stalkers! Most impressed! :hugs:

Well i have updated my journal but in short the test yesterday evening was BFN... yup! I went to pieces which is why i could not update. Went to the mdwife, she had no stuff to take blood and no tests and would not test my urine so that was a complete waste of time... all she said was that it was really early to test WTF???? What two days late for AF? She aint in my world then i was testing from two weeks ago! :haha:

I cried all last night and woke up and cried some more but im over it now...

And AF??? well.... pffffttttt! Don't ask me! This morning i wiped and there was this like dark brown, bit stringy, bit jelly-fied stuff that came out of me. Not much.... then this afternoon I put in a tampon cos i thought AF was coming and when i went to change it there was the same on it but not much and so i never put another one in and a few hours later i checked and its GONE! I have had 4 failed procedures and after each one i have had a really aggressive AF starting with fresh red blood and then within an hour the flood gates have opened along with some bad pains (do not get these only after IVF failure)

I have never since I was about 20 years old had brown stuff... I dont know what the hell this was.... i have never seen it before and now its gone and there is no sign of AF which was due Monday. Anyone know what this is? I'm clueless but i still dont hold out any hope anymore thats for sure! :shrug:


----------



## BizyBee

:cry: So sorry Sammy. Not sure what the brown is (although I'd like to think it was IB). Thinking of you today. xx


----------



## gumb69

i'd be the sammy as bizzy and would like to think IB.
brown is old blood which is a good sign. Is your official test date today or is it tomorrow.
don't give up yet xxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

You would think so wouldnt you? lol

Sadly it wasnt and AF arrived today... full on red blood flow.

I'm ok though... i did my crying and made my peace with this failure a couple of days ago now so just looking forward to Cyprus at the end of Aug... its no compensation but i can go to the water parks now, drink cocktails by the pool and bask in the sun for two weeks.

We will move hospital now as this is the 4th failure although we did get PG with them the first time but i have no faith left in them to be honest.

Thanks for everyones continued support it has really helped me and I wish you all the best of luck!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Ladies... I wondered if you could help me with something. I have just posted a message in the LTTTC thread asking for your comments on how long you were prescribed progesterone for during IVF and also if you were monitored during the period when you were stimming. I am horrified at the negligence of my hospital and we will be moving but I would like to take with me a print of your comments to show them that they are the only hospital to take patients off Progesterone after 12 days after EC. Please can you take the time to help me out... i would really appreciate it. ((hugs))


----------



## gumb69

Caz one of the girls went through IVF and she is on the progesterone till she gets past 12 weeks. her user name is cazd. if you want to search for her journal xx
i'm sorry Sammy x


----------



## tansey

Sammy so sorry :hug:


----------



## caline

I caved and did a frer.....bfn :cry:

I'm very sad and fed up. :cry:


----------



## BizyBee

:cry: Caline and Sammy :cry: 
:hugs:

Congrats on being PUPO Tansey! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Had a scan today and my EC is scheduled for Monday! OMG! :yipee:

Everything looks good, so I will take my last stims tonight. I have the trigger tomorrow at 10 pm and the retrieval on Monday morning. It's really happening! 
I can also take my last aspirin and steroid tonight. I'll start the aspirin back up in a few days.

Here's the low down of my ovaries: 
Left: (8 total) 5 follies at 15.5mm, 3 follies at 12mm
Right: (8 total) 3 follies at 18mm, 3 follies at 16mm, and 2 at 14mm
They expect that the smaller ones may catch up and I'll end up with a good number on Monday.


----------



## wrightywales

caline - so sorry hun thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx

sammy - dont think i will be much help i was only on progesterone with my fresh cycle and only prescribed enough for 14 days but didnt get to test date. i had to start taking it morning of ET. i had 3 scans during my 12 days of stimming. xx

bisy - good luck luck with EC hope you get lots of little eggies xx

tansey - congrats on being pupo xx

thinking of you xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> caline - so sorry hun thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> sammy - dont think i will be much help i was only on progesterone with my fresh cycle and only prescribed enough for 14 days but didnt get to test date. i had to start taking it morning of ET. i had 3 scans during my 12 days of stimming. xx
> 
> bisy - good luck luck with EC hope you get lots of little eggies xx
> 
> tansey - congrats on being pupo xx
> 
> thinking of you xx

Oh if you could add that bit about the scans that would be very advantageous... This is what I would expect a hospital to do! Thanks xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> I caved and did a frer.....bfn :cry:
> 
> I'm very sad and fed up. :cry:

Hun I just saw this... I am gutted for you! So sorry :( huge hugs... Jesus august is another unlucky month, so many failures! X


----------



## BizyBee

Thinking of you today girls. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Quick question, 

Did you bring your husband's sample to the Dr. on the day of the egg collection or did he have to do it there? I asked the nurse yesterday if we could bring it and she said yes, as long as it's in a sterile cup. I forgot to mention that I live an hour from the clinic so I'm worried the sperm won't last as long as they'll need to.


----------



## caline

Bizy, give them.a call but an hour is a long time and if it was me I would get dh to do sample at clinic so its fresh . Good luck for ec.


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Caline. I tried to call but they are closed. :(

I think I'm going to convince OH to do it there.


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> caline - so sorry hun thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> sammy - dont think i will be much help i was only on progesterone with my fresh cycle and only prescribed enough for 14 days but didnt get to test date. i had to start taking it morning of ET. i had 3 scans during my 12 days of stimming. xx
> 
> bisy - good luck luck with EC hope you get lots of little eggies xx
> 
> tansey - congrats on being pupo xx
> 
> thinking of you xx
> 
> Oh if you could add that bit about the scans that would be very advantageous... This is what I would expect a hospital to do! Thanks xxxClick to expand...

ok hun i will x


----------



## wrightywales

BizyBee said:


> Quick question,
> 
> Did you bring your husband's sample to the Dr. on the day of the egg collection or did he have to do it there? I asked the nurse yesterday if we could bring it and she said yes, as long as it's in a sterile cup. I forgot to mention that I live an hour from the clinic so I'm worried the sperm won't last as long as they'll need to.

id get hubby to do it at the hospital good luck hun xx


----------



## Lilly123

Im so sorry Caline and sammy!:cry: hope you will get your BFPs soon!:hugs:

Sammy I had progesterone until 12 weeks pregnant as well..

Good luck Tansey and BizzyBee!:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

*Sorry if you've already seent his elsewhere!

Hey girls! I'm back. They were able to get 7 eggs, which is less than I hoped, but I'm ok with it now. I'm grateful to have enough to continue this process. Some follicles did not contain eggs (thanks PCOS) and others had not been able to catch up. Thankfully, they are doing ICSI, so I have a good chance of fertilization. ICSI is standard procedure in their office, but we could've opted out. If I had a bunch more eggs, I probably would have done traditional IVF. 

They'll call tomorrow with the fertilization report and let me know when the estimated ET will be. Still praying I can have 2 blasts to transfer. I'm not concerned about extras to freeze at this point. It would be nice, but I can't be greedy!


----------



## wrightywales

BizyBee said:


> *Sorry if you've already seent his elsewhere!
> 
> Hey girls! I'm back. They were able to get 7 eggs, which is less than I hoped, but I'm ok with it now. I'm grateful to have enough to continue this process. Some follicles did not contain eggs (thanks PCOS) and others had not been able to catch up. Thankfully, they are doing ICSI, so I have a good chance of fertilization. ICSI is standard procedure in their office, but we could've opted out. If I had a bunch more eggs, I probably would have done traditional IVF.
> 
> They'll call tomorrow with the fertilization report and let me know when the estimated ET will be. Still praying I can have 2 blasts to transfer. I'm not concerned about extras to freeze at this point. It would be nice, but I can't be greedy!

thats great news hun good luck with fert report tomorrow xx


----------



## BizyBee

Well, I got the call and we have 6 fertilized eggs! I am thrilled. We have a tentative transfer (of 2 blasties) on Saturday morning. I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

BizyBee said:


> Well, I got the call and we have 6 fertilized eggs! I am thrilled. We have a tentative transfer (of 2 blasties) on Saturday morning. I can't wait! :happydance:

thats great hun good luck with transfer sat :dust::dust: xx


----------



## brumbar

yay for a saturday transfer bizy! Not long now! X


----------



## Sammy2009

I have started an October thread and called it IVF/ICSI/FET OCTOBER "LUCKY CLOVER" CYCLE because the first time i had IVF i was in this thread and it brought me lots of luck and a BFP... i would like the October thread to be linked someway in the hope to bring many people some luck for October because they REALLY REALLY deserve it.

Is that ok Lily? I hope you don't mind.....I hope you see it as a compliment! :flower:


----------



## Lilly123

No problem Sammy! I wish you lots of good luck hun for your next cycle!!

Good luck BizzyBee - sounds good!

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Lilly123 said:


> No problem Sammy! I wish you lots of good luck hun for your next cycle!!
> 
> Good luck BizzyBee - sounds good!
> 
> xxx:hugs:

Thanks hun.... i just feel this thread brought me luck and its such a lovely thread for everyone to visit no matter what month or thread they are on. 

Meanwhile we all need all the help we can get!!! I hope you will come and visit us from time to time!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Sammy2009 said:


> Lilly123 said:
> 
> 
> No problem Sammy! I wish you lots of good luck hun for your next cycle!!
> 
> Good luck BizzyBee - sounds good!
> 
> xxx:hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun.... i just feel this thread brought me luck and its such a lovely thread for everyone to visit no matter what month or thread they are on.
> 
> Meanwhile we all need all the help we can get!!! I hope you will come and visit us from time to time!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

of course!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies

Please send me your updates and let me know any updates of others that are no longer on here if you know

thanks

xx


April / May 2010 Outcome 

Oneday - 

Annmc30 - :flow::angel:

Aphrodite - 

Caline - :flow::angel:

MummyIwanabe - 

MissAma - :happydance::baby:

MrsR32 - 

ihavefaith - waiting to start

Sammy2009 - :flow::angel:

Aclio - ICSI to start stimms July 

Gracy004 - IVF appt mid May

Doodar - on IVF waiting list

Obe - 

Brumbar - 

Anabanana - waiting for FET

Tickledpink - starting ICSI 20th May

Tansey - :flow::angel:

June / July 2010 / August 2010 Outcome 

Wish2bmama :baby:1 twin :angel:

Sammy2009 - :flow::angel:

BabyChristie - PUPO

Curleysue - :flow::angel:

Starbright - starting d/regs 20th June

Caline - :flow::angel:

Wrightywhales :flow::angel:

Blue12 - On Hold

Rachelle1975 - Estimated EC 20 August 

BizzyBee - Estimated ET 21 August

Tansey - PUPO 

Redfraggle - waiting to start ICSI


[/CENTER]


----------



## Springflower

Hi Lily

Would you mind adding me to the list? Unfortunately I've just had an unsuccessful ICSI attempt, so no good news. BUT I'm trying again in October and that will be a lucky month!!!

:flower:


----------



## Lilly123

Springflower said:


> Hi Lily
> 
> Would you mind adding me to the list? Unfortunately I've just had an unsuccessful ICSI attempt, so no good news. BUT I'm trying again in October and that will be a lucky month!!!
> 
> :flower:

will do - good luck hun xx:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

hope your all well

well im starting to get excited as AF is due in a week and then i got to phone liverpool to get the dates of my nxt cycle :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: also found out today that we dont need to wait while they look for a donor as they already have one for us so cant wait to get started now :happydance::happydance:

:dust::hugs::kiss:


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks for keeping us updated Lilly!

Fab news wrighty! So glad you don't have to wait.

Hi Spring and Sammy! Good luck in October. xx


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone. Just stopping by. My first ICSI cycle in may was bfp but sadly ended in a blighted ovum, it was a horrible time. But today i have just had my 1st fet with a 5 day old blastie that they said looks great and over 90% remaining after the thaw :happydance: i am on a natural cycle so no meds at all except for some clomid to begin with as my cycle hadnt righted itself since the d&c. So i am just sitting and waiting now. I think i will wait 1 week to test, the equivalent of 12 or 13 dpo if i can wait that long :wacko:


----------



## Mrs G

Just stopping in with big :hugs: and lots of :dust: for all from a 4 leaf clover graduate!!

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Gracy. Wishing you loads of luck for next week!

Great to hear from you Mrs. G! :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

gracy - good luck hun xx

MrsG - good to hear from you how are you and little lily xxx

bizy - good luck with tranfer tomorrow hun xx

hope everyone else is ok :dust::hug: xx


----------



## Sammy2009

BizyBee said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated Lilly!
> 
> Fab news wrighty! So glad you don't have to wait.
> 
> Hi Spring and Sammy! Good luck in October. xx

Thanks Hun and all the very best of luck to you too Hun xxx


----------



## Mrs G

wrightywales said:


> hi ladies
> 
> gracy - good luck hun xx
> 
> MrsG - good to hear from you how are you and little lily xxx
> 
> bizy - good luck with tranfer tomorrow hun xx
> 
> hope everyone else is ok :dust::hug: xx

We're great thanks. She's getting a right little personality now! Looking forward to seeing you all in pg world!

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! Everything went well today. I have 2 blasties on board and 2 frosties. The Dr. was pleased with their progress and said they look great. I am relaxing and drinking lots of fluids.

I had acupuncture before and after the transfer (anyone do that?) and I'm starting chinese herbs (recommended by my FS for implantation).

Here they are. I am so happy right now. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







blasts.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wrightywales

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls! Everything went well today. I have 2 blasties on board and 2 frosties. The Dr. was pleased with their progress and said they look great. I am relaxing and drinking lots of fluids.
> 
> I had acupuncture before and after the transfer (anyone do that?) and I'm starting chinese herbs (recommended by my FS for implantation).
> 
> Here they are. I am so happy right now. :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats on being PUPO hun xxx


----------



## Mrs G

BizyBee said:


> I had acupuncture before and after the transfer (anyone do that?) and I'm starting chinese herbs (recommended by my FS for implantation).

ME!! I had acupuncture before and after ET hun. Also listened to a Zita West meditation cd which has you visualising implantation. Bit weird but hey, if it works!! FX for you huni.

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks MrsG. That's good to know.


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Girls

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to everyone going through treatment at the moment or waiting to get started. I'm a 4-Leaf-Clover graduate who was lucky enough to fall with twins on the first ICSI cycle. I hope you're all ok and keeping positive, I'm sending lots of baby-dust your way, especially to Sammy, Wrighty and Brumbar who supported me through my treatment and deserve to become mummies very, very soon xx

Lilly, just noticed my name on the list with no outcome, how bad of me not to update you! I'm pregnant with boy twins due 31st Jan 11.

Lots of love


----------



## BizyBee

Lilly, I also noticed I am not on the front page. Can you please add me? xx


----------



## Lilly123

BizyBee - congrats!! I also had acupuncture before and after !

Congrats MrsR32 - will update 

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi ladies. Just got :bfp: at 7dp5dt from a frozen blastie! really really hoping this one works out, nervous now. I almost didnt need to test i have been very sick since about 3 days after the transfer. Symptoms already much stronger than my ill fated last cycle so i hope this is a good sign :happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

OMG Gracy!!! Congrats! :happydance: !!! Fingers super duper crossed for you and your little bean!


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Gracy!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

congrats gracy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyone is well

soz not been on for a few days but had trouble with my internet. well AF arrived on thursday dead on time what a shock i had but glad in a way aswell. have a drugs appointment booked for 14th september. they dont even know what protocol im on yet i wont know until i get my drugs delivered which has annoyed me would of liked to have know alot sooner. if im on the short protocol i will start end september if im on long i will start 17th september so on both i will have egg collection around middle of october. cant wait to find out when i get my drugs. they now deliver them to your door so just waiting for a phone call off the company telling me when i will get them. 

:dust: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Gracy 004

Good luck with your upcoming cycle wrighty:flower:

AF was due today and didnt show so i am officially late :happydance I am trying desperately hard to be positive but its so hard after last time i just have to reminding myself that this is a completely different embie. Every time my sickness subsides i get all worried. I keep going to DH, ï dont feel sick anymore", hes says "thats good":wacko: No its not! i am actually enjoying feeling sick, how weird is that. Today i gagged in the bathroom and felt very happy about it. Last time i had little to no symptoms except strong cramping. 
I cant believe i actually missed my beta today. They never gave me a date so i just assumed it was 14 days post transfer or 19dpo like last time but it was supposed to be 9 days post transfer or 15dpo. When she told me shes said i cant believe how calm you are about missing the test. I guess i sort of feel like whatever happens is going to happen anyway and having a blood test isnt going to change things, so i am going in on wednesday to have it done.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, I just got back from my weekend away so haven't had a chance to read back. I will later. I'll get my beta results later today, but wanted to update with this morning's test! I'll post once I get the call. :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







test 8-30.jpg
File size: 98 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wrightywales

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls, I just got back from my weekend away so haven't had a chance to read back. I will later. I'll get my beta results later today, but wanted to update with this morning's test! I'll post once I get the call. :wohoo:

congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## wrightywales

Gracy 004 said:


> Good luck with your upcoming cycle wrighty:flower:
> 
> AF was due today and didnt show so i am officially late :happydance I am trying desperately hard to be positive but its so hard after last time i just have to reminding myself that this is a completely different embie. Every time my sickness subsides i get all worried. I keep going to DH, ï dont feel sick anymore", hes says "thats good":wacko: No its not! i am actually enjoying feeling sick, how weird is that. Today i gagged in the bathroom and felt very happy about it. Last time i had little to no symptoms except strong cramping.
> I cant believe i actually missed my beta today. They never gave me a date so i just assumed it was 14 days post transfer or 19dpo like last time but it was supposed to be 9 days post transfer or 15dpo. When she told me shes said i cant believe how calm you are about missing the test. I guess i sort of feel like whatever happens is going to happen anyway and having a blood test isnt going to change things, so i am going in on wednesday to have it done.

fx-ed everything is fine when you get beta done on wednesday hun xx


----------



## Lilly123

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls, I just got back from my weekend away so haven't had a chance to read back. I will later. I'll get my beta results later today, but wanted to update with this morning's test! I'll post once I get the call. :wohoo:

woohoo!! congrats hun!!!! all the best!:hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

congrats bizybee!!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

:cloud9: Beta was 145, progesterone was 272! :dance:

Also, congrats to Gracy! xx

Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats again, Bizzy :hugs:

Would love to join this thread, if it's okay! Hoping to start down regging in early October or so.


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Isi! Hope this thread brings you lots of luck. xx


----------



## Lilly123

Welcome Isi and good luck!! 

fab news on beta Bizzy.. mine was 150 so very similar!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Bizzy and Lilly :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

:happydance: congrats Bizy!!!


----------



## wrightywales

loving your scan pic wish2bmama xx


----------



## wrightywales

Isi welcome and good luck hun xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyone is well

well i received my drugs today :happydance::happydance::happydance: so not long now. i have my drug appointment at 3pm on tuesday and AF will hopefully be here in 13 days i hope. she was on time last month so i dont see why not lol.

so im on 
fostimon 150iu - 2 vials a day to stim ovaries - only have 10 days worth
centritide 0.25mg - 1 vial to stop ovulation - only have enough for 5 days
cyclogest - progesterone suppository for after ec - 15 days worth and still have 3 days worth from my last cycle 

now its starting to feel real about 2 weeks and hopefully i will be injecting again cant wait to get started

:dust::hug: xxx

x


----------



## tansey

Good luck wrighty!


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck wrighty. Not long now!


----------



## Gracy 004

Congrats bizy! great news.

Had scan today at 6weeks 2 days. Everything looking good this time. baby measures 6 +1 so pretty much on track and the heart rate was 111 bpm which they said was normal. :dance: I really hope this is it!


----------



## BizyBee

Fab news Gracy! :)


----------



## wrightywales

thanks ladies cant wait to get started

Gracy - thats brilliant news hun xxx


----------



## caline

Wrighty, wishing you lots of luck with your up and coming cycle.

Congrats Gracy!

This thread is awful quiet. :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

Tons of luck wrighty!! 

Wonderful news Gracy!!!

My 20 week scan is on friday. Hope my baby boy is doing well <3


----------



## wrightywales

good luck with you scan friday hun hope your enjoying your pregnancy hun xx


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck wish2be!

Caline, how are you hun?


----------



## Sammy2009

Helloooooo ladies!!!! Just an update on moi!

Right then well i am able to play the game again (oh the joys - NOT)

After another argument with OH just before the apt (we already have an argument before EVERY ivf apt for some reason :blush:) i was all ready to give the doc a piece of my mind but it went better than i thought!

I brought up the progesterone (or rather lack of it) and he agreed to increase this for as long as we wished.... then i brought up the fact that receptionist staff were putting in my FET (wrong in every way in my opinion - either answer the phone or put in embryos but not both?) however, he said she was trained (hmmmm)

Then i said i could not physically go through another egg collection awake as its far too painful and he said "well we can give you a drip and knock you out" why wasnt i offered this last time when i was having a small conorary sitting in that chair?

Then i complained (not that im one for complaining - much) about the fact that they were not stimming me enough with 150 Decapeptyl, 150 Puregon and 75mg of Menopur and so he said ok well we will increase then to:

150 mg Decapeptyl
225 mg Gonal F (same drug as Puregon apparently)
150 mg Menopur

which is much better.....

I said this was our last try of free IVF's (you get 3 free here in Holland) and he said it wasnt we had two left... You could see the confusion on my face after having 2 already! 3 - 2 (IMO) = 1? :dohh:

So he explained that if you get pregnant and carry for more than 12 weeks and then miscarry or have to terminate then you get that "try" refunded back as another free go. With the first IVF i was BFP and carried until 24 weeks but sadly had to terminate due to Hydrocephalus so in our case we have another 2 fresh cycles of IVF.

I asked about IUI and he said "have as many as you want... 8... 10.... doesnt matter they are not expensive and insurance companies will pay for as many as you want (to waste your time on)". :happydance: (he also said there is about as much chance of it being successful as an immaculate conception (in not so many words) but i knew that anyway! :haha:

With regards to our FET he wanted to put that in on CD 10 (im on CD 6) which was amazingly quick but OH starts a new job Monday and i dont think asking for time off in his first week will look very good so we postponed until October which i had already planned... nice for the super quick offer though! lol

We have to call when i have AF and we will get scheduled in for a scan on Day 10 (since i have short cycles) and then FET. He gave me a script for the Pregnyl in advance.

He also wrote the new protocol and filed this with our notes. I asked him how much IVF cost when we run out of options and he said 3000 euros without drugs and 4500 euros with drugs... then something amazing happened...

He said "i will double up on your meds so if for some reason you are not successful with the rest of your free tries then you can use the spare drugs and save yourself 1500 euros" I was like WFT???? :happydance:

I said i didnt know how many follicles i had and he said "well lets scan you and see shall we" I knew i only had about 15 or so, there was 8 on my right ovary and 4 on the left. He explained that loads of follicles usually mean a poorer quality of eggs so in his opintion I had an excellent follicle/ovary reserve.

So we will stay put now for FET (only 50% thawing rate with these he said)and (if needed) another free fresh cycle of IVF and then maybe move to Belgium if they both fail!

I would imagine the next fresh cycle will be late November cycle as i have 2 weeks off work in December.


----------



## wrightywales

great news hun hope you wont need them xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> great news hun hope you wont need them xx

It would be nice if the FET worked.... there seems to be an influx of them working just lately for some strange reason which is good and gives me some hope after my last FET didnt work!

I think this will be our last baby so i just want to get pregnant and know that I can relax after this and never have to go through IVF again!!!


----------



## gumb69

sounds like you had a great chat with the IVF man xxx
it's not long till you start again in October. best of luck sammy x


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls not been on here for a while. It's been quite a traumatic week. Hubby had his ssr last week and they ended up having to take a tissue sample from his testicle to try and get some sperm from that. We were then told that they only managed to get 4 straws and that the majority was poor quality and non motile. They only found about 4 viable sperm to use and said that is was highly unlikely that it would survive the thaw process and hubby would have to be on standby to have the op again on egg collection day. Baring in mind this was only the day after his op and it was all still very raw. Hubby refused point blank to go through it again. This left me thinking was it worth carrying on with treatment. I spent most of Sat crying my eyes out and thinking it was over before it had even begun. Anyway after much deliberating we decided to go ahead with treatment because there is still that small possibility that those few little sperm might survive or I am hoping that hubby will change his mind on the day and go for it again. Anyway today is CD2 and I started my first stimming injection tonight. I'm going to add the four leaf clover in my sig because I need all the luck I can get. I am just praying to god that those sperm survive. Love and babydust to you all x


----------



## BizyBee

Sammy, sounds like there have been some positive changes! FX for you.

Welcome Doodar. Wishing you loads of luck. xx


----------



## Sammy2009

BizyBee said:


> Sammy, sounds like there have been some positive changes! FX for you.
> 
> Welcome Doodar. Wishing you loads of luck. xx

Yes Hun we have! We only really decided to stay at this hospital because they will sedate me for EC now, will increase the meds and progesterone... If the FET and fresh fail then we will have to move to Belgium to give ourselves the best chance possible on our last free try!

Have a h&h 9 months!!! Xxx


----------



## Lilly123

Great news Sammy!! FX!!! I could not imagine having EC without sedation.. :wacko: so glad u can have that now!!

Good luck everyone.. please send me any updates

xxx:hugs:


----------



## ZumbaQueen

Hello Ladies,

Me and dh have been trying to conceive for a year now, after doing everything, opk tests, soft cups, temps, etc, I started thinking something was wrong. Dh never got checked before, we he did and it wasn't good results we just found out last week that sperm count is way under 1mil. We went to a specialist yesterday and she told us our only option was ICSI. She tolds us all the risks, that I have to go on hormones, etc. Kind of in shock, overwhelmed with info. Would love to hear some of your success stories, how many times did u do IVF/ICSI to get a BFP, how were the hormone treatments on your body, side effects etc? 

I got rechecked by fs she said that I was fine, everything looked good and we have a 30% chance for it to work. Also we live in the Middle East so these things are not really talked about here, so im curious to know how much does each procedure cost? Fs estimated it would be around $3,500 just for procedure not including Dr.s appts and drugs etc...Any info would be helpful, im so lost :) 

Wishing u all luck!


----------



## BizyBee

Lilly, can you update me? Feeling more comfortable since we saw the hb. 

Zumba, welcome. The cost will vary depending on where you live so I can't help with that. I can tell you that the hormones weren't as bad as I expected. I was terrified about the injections at first but it turned out fine. I had major bloating and enlarged ovaries due to slight overstimulation but it isn't painful, just uncomfortable. My first icsi was successful. I had 2 blasts put back and one took. Good luck!


----------



## Sammy2009

Lilly123 said:


> Great news Sammy!! FX!!! I could not imagine having EC without sedation.. :wacko: so glad u can have that now!!
> 
> Good luck everyone.. please send me any updates
> 
> xxx:hugs:

Lol... I can not even put into words the pain of EC without sedation. It actually makes me feel sick thinking of it. I knew after the second time was worse than the first that I could not go through it again awake! I would not be lying if I said I would rather give birth instead!

FET should be round about 18/19 th October.. Fresh cycle will be end of November if FET fails (only have one embie and with only 50% thaw rate I know the chances are not high to even get to transfer!)


----------



## flower18

Hi ladies, can i join? I'm just about to start birth control tomorrow...we're going to have ICSI in October... I'm so nervous and scared - I have that constant nauseated feeling in my pit of my stomach (anyone else feel like that right before?) A little background of me...I'm 26 and my DH is 31, we've been LTTC for almost 2 years now and we battle low sperm count/motility, etc. ISCI is our only option according to doctors to have a child...so we're taking the plunge and going for it...we hope it all works out and we'll be blessed... as well as I hope all of you ladies are blessed!


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome flower. Wishing you loads of luck. 

Sammy, fx you beat the odds and your FET is successful!


----------



## wrightywales

welcome flower - good luck with your cycle hun. maybe you would also like to come join us on the october thread we are all lovely ladies over there

hello ladies

hope everyone is well

i havent go much to report AF due on friday so hope she on time then i can get started :happydance::hapydance:

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies

I have updated the list and next to the names of ladies with BFPs (the ones I know) I have put how many attempts of IVF / ICSI it took as may be of interest to others... let me know if that is ok with everyone.. please also let me know any updates..or correct me if I am wrong

thanks - and good luck to everyone!:hugs:

[COLOR="seagreen"]*June / July 09 Outcome *[/COLOR]

Akcher ICSI :yipee::baby::baby: :pink::blue: - twins are here at 34.5 weeks - all is well (1st IVF attempt)
RBaker ICSI :flow::angel: 
Mendy ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: born 31st March 2010 (2nd ICSI attempt)
Lilly123 ICSI :yipee::baby: :pink: born 30 March 2010 (1st ICSI attempt)
Beckic IVF :flow::angel:
Ena IVF :flow::angel:
MaryB IVF :flow::angel:


*August / September 2009 Outcome *​Angelcakes - :flow::angel:
CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:
Emerald Sarah - :flow::angel:
Brambletess - :flow::angel:
Jane1972 - :yipee::baby:
Mrs G - :yipee::baby: :pink: born 4th June 2010 (1st ICSI attempt)
Wrightwhales - :flow::angel:
Snowdrop - :flow::angel:

*October / November / December 09 Outcome *

CupcakeQueen - :flow::angel:
Mrs F - :flow::angel:
aneageraussie - Natural BFP :happydance:
NeyNey - :yipee::baby: (1st IVF attempt)
lioness168 - :yipee::baby::pink: (1st IVF attempt)
Snowdrop - :flow::angel:
Bek74 - :yipee::baby::baby: Twins!:pink::blue: (1st IVF attempt)
Beckic - :flow::angel:
Krissi - :hugs: cancelled cycle
Maz - :flow::angel:
Kelly9 - Natural BFP :yipee::baby: :blue:

*January / February / March 2010 Outcome *

Caline - :flow::angel:
Muncho - :flow::angel:​​Rosie06 - :flow::angel:
Chocci - :yipee::baby: (3rd IVF attempt)

April / May 2010 Outcome 

Annmc30 - :flow::angel:

Caline - :flow::angel:

MissAma - :happydance::baby: (2nd ICSI attempt)

MrsR32 - :happydance::baby::baby: Twin boys! (1st IVF attempt)

Sammy2009 - :flow::angel:

Aclio - ICSI to start stimms July 

Doodar - on IVF waiting list

Tansey - :flow::angel:

June / July 2010 / August 2010 Outcome 

Wish2bmama :baby:1 twin :angel: (1st IVF attempt)

Sammy2009 - :flow::angel:

Curleysue - :flow::angel:

Caline - :flow::angel:

Wrightywhales :flow::angel:

Blue12 - On Hold

Tansey - :flow::angel:

Rachelle1975 - :flow::angel:

BabyChristie - PUPO [-o&lt;

BizyBee - :happydance::baby: (1st IVF attempt)

Gracy004 - :happydance::baby: (1st IVF attempt)

Springflower- ICSI in Oct

Isi - IVF Oct

Sammy2009 - FEtT 18/ 19 Oct

Redfraggle - waiting to start ICSI



​[/CENTER]


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Lilly for keeping us updated!

I saw the heartbeat again today. It was 141 bpm, which my Dr. was pleased with. :) I have another scan in 2 weeks. If all looks good, the FS will refer me back to my OB/GYN.


----------



## Lilly123

BizyBee said:


> Thanks Lilly for keeping us updated!
> 
> I saw the heartbeat again today. It was 141 bpm, which my Dr. was pleased with. :) I have another scan in 2 weeks. If all looks good, the FS will refer me back to my OB/GYN.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

BizyBee said:


> Thanks Lilly for keeping us updated!
> 
> I saw the heartbeat again today. It was 141 bpm, which my Dr. was pleased with. :) I have another scan in 2 weeks. If all looks good, the FS will refer me back to my OB/GYN.

thats great news hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

well i had a scan booked today which has now been cancelled as AF is playing silly buggers. i bled for a few hours and now down to light spotting. really has annoyed me. this is very unusual for me my periods are normally never like this just hope she starts again soon or i dont know what i will do


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome, Bizy :hugs:

Gosh, so like her to be a party pooper, Wrighty. Sorry hun. Hope she shows up in full force today.


----------



## wrightywales

thanks isi she has and painfull to.

now have a scan tomorrow 9am so very early morning for me tomorrow.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

how are you all?

well everything was great with my scan and i start stimming tonight :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: next scan booked for wednesday morning. i will be bk on that crazy roller coaster at 7pm tonight when i do my first jab :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Wrighty that is so exciting that you are getting started. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Wrighty, that's fab news. Good luck with stimming!


----------



## Sammy2009

Fantastic news wrighty!!!!! Really pleased for you xxx


----------



## wrightywales

thanks ladies 

i feel a bit nervous about doing the jab i know i will be fine but its been a while 

xx


----------



## Lilly123

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> how are you all?
> 
> well everything was great with my scan and i start stimming tonight :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: next scan booked for wednesday morning. i will be bk on that crazy roller coaster at 7pm tonight when i do my first jab :happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance: good luck hun!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Starting soon... Should have info after tomorrow so that I can be added hopefully

Good luck all around!


----------



## wrightywales

welcome megg33k and good luck to you to hun xx


----------



## annmc30

hi ladies hope every1 is ok? im just stuck in limbo at the moment waiting for test results of baby to come back was suppose to get results the 12th oct but i got a letter changing my appointment to the 18th jan 2011 which i think is way 2 long so im booked in 2 c my gp on friday to see if she can get them sooner then i can start ivf asap


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you get in sooner, ann! :hugs:

Thanks for the welcome, wrighty!

I'll be starting my 1st cycle on Nov 1!


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Megg! Again, I'm really happy you're taking this step. FX!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi ladies! It's been very quiet in here...

Any updates? How is everyone?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm well.. just bored and waiting!


----------



## Blue12

Update 

July ivf/icsi#1 - OHSS

Sept fet #1 - bfn

Nov icsi#2 -


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Megg and Blue!

Wrighty, hope you are feeling better after the OHSS. Fab news on 24 snow babies.


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay megg and blue! Things are moving along!

:dance: for 24 snow babies wrighty! 

Happy 14 weeks Bizy :)

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Can't believe you are almost 27 weeks wish2be! Hope all is well.


----------



## wish2bmama

yep! 3rd tri tomorrow! Things are going well so far :) He's def a little wiggle worm!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi all! Just checking in on everyone! How are you all?

DH and I are getting ready for our first FET cycle early 2012! :dance: LO is already 9 months! :shock: We want a small gap, so back on the ttc wagon. :)


----------

